# Celebrity Wedding Rings



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith's pear


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kelis Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Eva Longoria


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Eva again


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jenna (the porn lady)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jlo 14.5 blue diamond


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jlo again


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rita Wilson


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Alice Kim


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Danica Patrick


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Angie Harmon


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Angie again


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lisa Raye


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada again


----------



## sajda

beautiful!!! Jada and Kelis' rings are my favorites.

great thread!


----------



## karo

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva again


 

I really love her ring. But I just got engaged today (it's my birthday btw  ) and even though my diamong isn't big at all I think this is the most beautiful ring in the world, cause I really love my fiancee. I'm soooo happy today.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Katie Holmes


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Christina


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Heidi


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

TomKat


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ashley Judd


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Gwyneth


----------



## champaign

karo said:


> I really love her ring. But I just got engaged today (it's my birthday btw  ) and even though my diamong isn't big at all I think this is the most beautiful ring in the world, cause I really love my fiancee. I'm soooo happy today.


 
    Wow, wow!!!  Congratulations and happy birthday Karo.  That's so exciting.  Very best wishes to you both.

C.


----------



## Kellybag

Double Congratulations Karo!

You are our CELEBRITY!!!!


----------



## karo

Thank you sooo much    I means a lot to me. You're great girls.


----------



## Couturegrl

Congrats Karo!! How exciting!!

Don't feel bad if your ring isn't as huge as the celeb's: while some are pretty, I find most rings to be over 5 carats alittle too gaudy  

I am sure yours is STUNNING!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

wooo hooo Congrats Karo!!!


----------



## karo

Than you again  
I'm so excited that I didn't even notice that I made a mistake so:
It means a lot to me, you all are wonderful, and once again thank you. You're great!


----------



## Minnie

Ashley Judd's is beautiful!!!


----------



## boku

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> TomKat


 
I love the oval shape diamond


----------



## superstar

Bigger is better. My favs are Eva's and Vanessa's Rings.


----------



## ShelleyM

Congrats, Karo! That is very exciting news!


----------



## gemski107

I love Kelis' ring, it's stunning!

my engagement ring is pear shaped, a bit like Jada's (although not quite as big lol!), but mine has diamonds a the side, a bit like Jessica Simpson's.


----------



## didi78

Does anyone have a picture of Reese Witherspoon's 1920s asscher cut engagement ring given by her former husband?  I remember seeing it once years ago in a magazine...now I sorta want to see what it looks like again.


----------



## shopping junkie

Congratulations Karo! And happy belated birthday.


----------



## linzerella83

Jessica Simpson's set....pre-divorce from Nick Lachey...still beautiful!!

4 carat e-ring with trillium side stones...wedding band is eternity set in platinum...read in InStyle Weddings that total carat weight is 6.5. Wow!


----------



## ladystara

Congrats Karo!!


----------



## linzerella83

Here is a list of celebs and their bling...sorry it's low-res and not that clear...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

linzerella83 said:


> Jessica Simpson's set....pre-divorce from Nick Lachey...still beautiful!!
> 
> 4 carat e-ring with trillium side stones...wedding band is eternity set in platinum...read in InStyle Weddings that total carat weight is 6.5. Wow
> quote]
> 
> 
> Was the center stone 3carats?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> linzerella83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Simpson's set....pre-divorce from Nick Lachey...still beautiful!!
> 
> 4 carat e-ring with trillium side stones...wedding band is eternity set in platinum...read in InStyle Weddings that total carat weight is 6.5. Wow
> quote]
> 
> 
> Was the center stone 3carats?
Click to expand...


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton's (to her former husband)


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston's ring designed for her by Brad Pitt


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox's engagement or wedding ring


----------



## lilly_mae

Yay! I'm glad another celeb engagement rings thread got started, what happened to the last one??? Does anyone have a picture of Pam Anderson's ring from Kid Rock? I know there was a pic of it on the old thread I think it was like a yellow diamond or something...


----------



## ilzabet

lilly_mae said:


> Yay! I'm glad another celeb engagement rings thread got started, what happened to the last one???


 
the last one became a sofa king. :s  it should still show up on a search though.

i  eva's. oh to be a celebrity.


----------



## NYCBelle

I love Eva's the best and JLo's blue diamond...wow


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Cristina Agulaira 5ct center stone


----------



## linzerella83

This is Sophia Bush's set from when she was married to her "One Tree Hill" co-star Chad Michael Murray in 2005. According to InStyle Weddings it is a cushion cut diamond ring he had designed when he was filming "House of Wax" in Australia, where he proposed to Sophia in 2004.


----------



## linzerella83

...And here is Kenzie Dalton's ring, Chad Michael Murray's new fiancee...and 18-year-old "One Tree Hill" co-star.


----------



## linzerella83

Here's Melania *****'s engagement stunner...


----------



## linzerella83

Jerry O'Connell proposed to Rebecca Romijn in September 2005 with this six-carat canary yellow diamond ring, apparently worth between $80,000 - $100,000.


----------



## linzerella83

Sandra Bullock's engagement ring....the ring is called a "toi et moi" style.

"Months ago Bullock began wearing her vintage engagement ring  a 1910 Tiffany and Co. piece from jeweler Neil Lane's private collection  on her index finger. Lane also made her wedding band."


----------



## karo

A closer looks at the Eva Longoria's beautiful ring


----------



## karo

Kate Hudson's gorgeous Asscher Cut ring


----------



## linzerella83

Here is Avril Lavigne's engagement ring and wedding band...5 carat round solitaire flanked by a platinum and diamond eternity band.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kimora Lee Sim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ons


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I love the ***** ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Angie Harmon again 
This is one of my favs


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kimora Lee Simons Again


----------



## TravelBug

Is it just me  .... ?  Some of these rings have diamonds so big that they look way too tacky.  I don't mind a huge diamond on a necklace but for some reasons diamonds that look too big on a finger just feel tacky to me.  

I like Eva Longoria's ring the best, so elegant and 'just right'.  And I am not a fan of Tom Cruise's but I have to say he did a great job picking Katie's ring.  Oh, does anybody like Brad Pitt's ring to Jennifer Aniston?  I am sorry, I know he is an architecture fan and he should have some good design sense but I am not digging his design there ... reminds me of a snail or something.  LOL.


----------



## bewitched

Their rings are so pretty and cost a fortune as well!!
 I saw some more celeb rings-too many pics to post- so here's the address:their engagement rings!!!!There is one that I liked a lot-JLo's engagement ring given by Ben Affleck. I love the design.(its the first ring)


----------



## linzerella83

I'm with you TravelBug....some of the diamonds are waaayy too blinging for me. I want a set that doesn't catch on everything - ie hair, clothes, etc - and you have to wonder if these large rocks catch on everything....

I also am not a fan of Jennifer Aniston's ring - I'm much more a fan of classic rings. I also wonder why you never really saw her wear the ring in public - mainly only ever saw her wear the matching Damiani wedding band Brad Pitt designed.....


----------



## superstar

I love Avril's ring.





Big, simple and Fab.


----------



## linzerella83

Ms. Lopez clearly has a thing for coloured (read: EXPENSIVE) diamonds - with her blue diamond from Marc Anthony and pink diamond from Ben Affleck...here are photos of that ring attached!


----------



## linzerella83

Found wonderful pics of Reese Witherspoon's wedding set...Asscher cut diamond from Neil Lane.

Going through these photos...it really is sad that she and Ryan Philippe have split! I always thought they were a wonderful couple.


----------



## linzerella83

More Reese Witherspoon engagement ring photos...


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i love Jennifer Lopez's, Avril Lavigne's and Danica Patrick's rings the best


----------



## Bag Fetish

Looks like her and Jessica Simpson have the same ring, or  very close .. 



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Angie Harmon


----------



## Bag Fetish

Angie and jessica's >very close


----------



## karo

Once more Kate Hudson's amazing ring


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## linzerella83

Oh Karo....how did you find Jennifer Garner's?? I thought she only wore an eternity band and not an e-ring.

Her's is one of my favourite set....beautiful!


----------



## karo

^^^^^ Well she wears a lot of her beautiful eternity ring, and here is a pic of it. Especially for you linzerella83 some more pictures of her engagement ring


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman's set


----------



## karo

Two great pics of Eva Longoria's ring - my absolute favourite


----------



## linzerella83

Thanks Karo!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Victoria Beckham


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## karo

Vb


----------



## edsbgrl

This is one HELLAVA rock   ........who is she engaged to anyway or is this the ring from her ex?



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)


----------



## linzerella83

Here are a few more of Victoria Beckham's ring...


----------



## linzerella83

Jamie-Lynn Sigler (aka Jamie-Lynn Discala when she was married from 2003-2005) wedding set - an emerald cut engagement ring set in platinum.


----------



## linzerella83

Paris Hilton's GINORMOUS ring - rumoured to be fake!! From her engagement to Paris Latsis.


----------



## linzerella83

Sienna Miller's engagement ring to Jude Law in 2005


----------



## didi78

thanks linzerella for the photos of reese's asscher.  i've been looking for that everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Great photo of Angie harmons enagement ring and band






Does anyone know the carat weight?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mary J. Blige engagment ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mia Farrow Pear

My Fav


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tia Mowry






appears she just became engaged


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Liz Taylor


----------



## GayleLV

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Liz Taylor


 
holy mother of god.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

GayleLV said:


> holy mother of god.


 

I know it is the Krupps Diamond aroud 33 ct


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

gemski107 said:


> I love Kelis' ring, it's stunning!
> 
> my engagement ring is pear shaped, a bit like Jada's (although not quite as big lol!), but mine has diamonds a the side, a bit like Jessica Simpson's.


 

Love Pears!  Do you have a photo of your ring?


----------



## whistlerchic

TravelBug said:


> Oh, does anybody like Brad Pitt's ring to Jennifer Aniston? I am sorry, I know he is an architecture fan and he should have some good design sense but I am not digging his design there ... reminds me of a snail or something. LOL.


 
You're not alone.  I think it's heinous.  Personally, I think it's what caused the end of their marriage.     Just kidding - but yeah, like a snail or something, yuck.

And I agree also about the huge diamonds.  They're just tacky - like everyone is trying to outdo everyone else.  I am personally a big fan of the stacked eternity bands.  So classy and elegant, and practical, really.   I love Courtney Coxs... very nice.


----------



## TravelBug

Well I didn't want to offend anybody who might be a Brad fan ... Snail is a better way of describing it ... the evil me initially thought it looked like a little pile of poop... 

I am also a big fan of eternity rings too!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Good photo of Jada Pinkett Smith's Pear Diamond Engagment ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jamie Pressly Engagment Ring


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

I love Jaime's ring!  It's like a different take on the ribbon ring, more like a bow.  I usually don't like three stone rings, but love that one!


----------



## karo

Elizabeth Hurley's ring. So simple and yet so elegant.


----------



## BagAngel

karo said:


> Elizabeth Hurley's ring. So simple and yet so elegant.


Is that a dirty nail I see?????


----------



## karo

Probably yea, BagAngel. I didn't notice that, that gorgeous diamond had all my attention


----------



## yeeha

karo said:


> Elizabeth Hurley's ring. So simple and yet so elegant.


 
Is Liz Hurley's ring and ascher cut?  What do you think of princess cut rings?


----------



## chikani

I love Victoria Beckhams ring. Beautiful


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kelis Diamond Engagment Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Celebrity Weddings tonight on NBC.


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

What's the shape of Kelis's ring? Oval?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

fire_eyed_freak said:


> What's the shape of Kelis's ring? Oval?


 


Yes!


----------



## pazt

fire_eyed_freak said:


> What's the shape of Kelis's ring? Oval?


 
i think it's a cushion cut diamond with micropave setting around it!


----------



## pazt

yeeha said:


> Is Liz Hurley's ring and ascher cut? What do you think of princess cut rings?


 
that's a big a$$ assher cut diamond ring! so gorgeous!


----------



## Barbiedoll

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)




LOVES IT


----------



## Barbiedoll

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Mary J. Blige engagment ring




LOVES IT


----------



## Barbiedoll

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kimora Lee Sim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ons




BLINDING BLING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karo

Gwyneth Paltrow's e-ring


----------



## karo

Denise Richard's kinda e-ring from Charlie Sheen (she got it when they separeted and wanted to reconciliate)


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez and her gorgeous huge yellow diamond from Marc. 
I don't know if it's her e-ring, but it's definitely worth to show it.


----------



## didi78

omg, I LOVE gwyneth paltrow's ring!!!!  Is that an emerald cut with a micro pave frame?  

Does anyone have more pictures of it?!  thanks!


----------



## didi78

or is gwyneth's ring a rectangular cushion?  i can't tell.  here's a better picture of it.  

ImageShack - Hosting :: gpring18xa.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: gpring29va.jpg


----------



## claudette2

^It sparkles more like a cushion cut (rather than an emereled cut) and looks like it has a length to width ratio of 1.40-1.50.  

Here is a neat guide to length to width ratios for different stones

Length to Width Ratio


----------



## didi78

thanks claudette!  that link was VERY helpful!


----------



## PennyD2911

This is a great thread--
Thanks everyone for posting such fantastic pics!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jennifer Lopez Blue Diamond Ring.


----------



## Fishfood

OMG in that light JLo's ring looks champagne coloured, or worse!


----------



## didi78

yea, the lighting isnt' wonderful


----------



## MissyBaby

I just hit the jackpot....

There's the Granddaddy of all beautiful wedding sets, IMO....Jessica Simpson's set, when she and Nick were still together.... I confess I have a cheap knockoff....








I wish my knockoff was in better shape than it is....it's smaller...I'm gonna see if I can get a bigger one.


----------



## log47

MissyBaby said:


> I just hit the jackpot....
> 
> There's the Granddaddy of all beautiful wedding sets, IMO....Jessica Simpson's set, when she and Nick were still together.... I confess I have a cheap knockoff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my knockoff was in better shape than it is....it's smaller...I'm gonna see if I can get a bigger one.


 
holy crap  i love it


----------



## MissyBaby

Elizabeth Taylor's ginormous rock from Richard Burton...


----------



## saligator

whistlerchic said:


> You're not alone.  I think it's heinous.  Personally, I think it's what caused the end of their marriage.     Just kidding - but yeah, like a snail or something, yuck.
> 
> I think that for Brad, BEING an architecture fan is fine. However, it doesn't mean he has any talent with architecture. Brad Pitt is an actor, he's not an architect, not trained in architecture or design--and from the ring he designed, I'd say that's very very clear.


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Im in love with Jlos blue and JS'...it's gorgeous


----------



## log47

so with so many celebrities splitting up, i wonder what happens to their fablulous rocks afterward?


----------



## tresorchic

I love Britney's...(the one that she bought for herself)


----------



## LVobsessed415

OMG i can't even imagine, their some of their rings could buy a house. they sure are lovely, so gorgeous


----------



## Gingercat

I love Gwen's ring!  Does anyone know if her wedding ring is a pave eternity band?  It seems to fit right underneath the ring>>


----------



## karo

Melania Knauss' ring from Donald *****.
It's a 12 karat flawless emerald cut diamond from the best diamond dealer in New York , the House of Graff. It's reportedly worth $2million.


----------



## claudette2

^ Grace Kelly also wore a 12ct emerald cut diamond w/ side baguettes... personally I think Gracy Kelly was more beautiful and elegant that the new Mrs. ***** (is it just me, or does it look like her eyes are always puffy and she is squinting?).  Anyhow, the ring is gorgeous.  I would be happy with a 3 - 5 ct emerald!


----------



## shoppy

I think Eva's and Danica's rings are both gorgeous!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Liz Hurley Engagment Ring 15.09 Asher Cut


----------



## NYCBelle

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Liz Hurley Engagment Ring 15.09 Asher Cut


 

  Holy Moly Liz!!


----------



## karo

Sandra Bullock's wedding band.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)



WOW PORN SURE PAYS GOOD! lmfao  
Ahh, if only I'd been born with a better body. RIGGGHT! lol


----------



## oregonfanlisa

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Liz Hurley Engagment Ring 15.09 Asher Cut


 
Liz's ring was custom made for by Chopard!!!  I guess it's flawless!  TDF!!!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kelis Diamond Engagment Ring


 
Another Chopard!  Love how she's rocking the Happy Diamonds with her big diamond!  Looks awesome (and I'm totally jealous!)


----------



## MissyBaby

Here's what I can find tonight...


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek's ring.
I wish we could get a closer looks at her bling but that's all I've got.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jenna Jameson's HUGE engagment rings!*
*She reportedly has two, one from her Husban (Soon to be Ex) and one from herself!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Vanessa Bryant's infamous 'I had an affair - I'm sorry' ring.
xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Another one of Vanessa's FABULOUS jewels!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kathryn Heigl.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kate Beckinsale.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*






*


----------



## rainbow_rose

_*Giuliana DePandi (E! News)*_
_*It's quite a cute ring don't you think?*_
_*xxxRosexx




*_


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Angie Harmon.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jennifer Lopez's Famous Pink Diamon ring from Ben Affleck. *
*I love, love, love this ring, so beautiful!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jennifer Aniston's ring from Brad Pitt.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*






*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Carmen Electra.*
*Girl Needs a Manicure!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Tinsley Mortimer's FABULOUS Harry Winston 6 Carat Yellow diamond!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Brooke Shield's*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Katie Holmes Beautiful engagement ring!*
*I love this *
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicole Richie's second engagment ring from DJ AM, they have since split.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*P!nk and Carey Hart.*
*Such a cute couple!*
*xxxRosexxx*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sandra Bullock.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Avril's simple yet Beautiful wedding set!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Pamela Anderson.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Traci Bingham.*
*Beautiful ring, but girl needs to sort her lip liner out lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jennifer Garner.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kelly Ripa.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*




*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Andie McDowell.*
_*xxxRosexxx*



_


----------



## rainbow_rose

Sorry double post.
xxxRosexxx


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kate Hudson.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Debra Messing.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kimora Lee Simmons. (Now divorced)*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Reese Witherspoon.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Vanessa *****, married to Donald's son Don Jr.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## FullyLoaded

rainbow_rose said:


> *Kimora Lee Simmons. (Now divorced)*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another picture-


----------



## sputnik

wow, i'm really not a fan of most of these celebs' ostentatious rings... 
i don't like pear cuts or really huge diamonds
and huge diamonds plus a diamond band just looks gaudy to me. anything over 3ct. is usually too flashy as an engagement ring. on the other hand i like big cocktail rings...  i just don't like ostentatious jewelry for every day wear. i guess growing up in a place where lots of people have lots of money (geneva, switzerland) but where no one likes to flash their cash has influenced my tastes... i know people that own private banks and you won't catch them driving flashy cars or wearing rings the size of headlights... 

of all the rings i saw here, i like sienna miller's (very original) and avril lavigne's solitaire the best, though i don't like avril's diamond wedding band and the diamond on the solitaire would look better if it were a bit smaller...

not a huge fan of pink or yellow diamonds

i sort of like jennifer aniston's though it's not something i would usually go for but for some reason this one works. there's something kind of retro about the shape, reminds me of my grandmother's 1930s engagement ring.

melania *****'s ring is a total trophy wife ring. almost worse than kobe bryant's wife's 'sorry i cheated and was accused of rape' bling... 

jenna jameson, kimora lee simmons, cristina aguilera, posh spice and mary j blige's ghetto bling is really tacky.


----------



## lilly_mae

rainbow_rose said:


> *Pamela Anderson.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Thank you for posting this one Rose  Been wanting to see it for a while now.


----------



## MassLaw15

I REALLY like Sienna's, Gwenyth's & Kate Hudson's. Hey, Sienna & Kate have both split w/ their SO's. Think they would donate their rings to a....errrr.... really good cause, called the "Please give MassLaw15 a Beautiful Ring Fund"... LOL! I wish!

Great post Guys, Thanks!


----------



## mcb100

I like Ashley Judd and Heidi Klum's rings.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jessica Simpson Pear Engagement Ring and Wedding Band


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Usher 10 carat Engagment Ring to Tameka Foster


----------



## i love red bags

i   RINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Latina

rainbow_rose said:


> *Andie McDowell.*
> _*xxxRosexxx*_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


gorgeous ring!


----------



## karo

Courteney Cox's


----------



## Sonia_purse

it's cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love Kelis' ring, I love colored stones


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Collen McLoughlin 10 carat Emerald


----------



## irishpandabear

thanks for sharing all of these pics, I love drooling over lovely diamonds!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tami with her yellow diamond engagment ring
Good looking Husband Grant Hill


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Usher 10 carat engagmetn ring to Tameka Foster


----------



## beastofthefields

karo said:


> Kate Hudson's gorgeous Asscher Cut ring


 

*The day I saw Kate Hudsons cluster of rings - was the day I became obsessed with lots of sparkly diamond rings - honestly.*

*And if you watch 'how to lose a guy in 10 days - in a scene where she first goes back to his place - you can see her wearing them in one of the scenes - she obviously forgot in that scene to take them off* - I LOVE HER RINGS  - I'm going to pinch them


----------



## beastofthefields

linzerella83 said:


> Sienna Miller's engagement ring to Jude Law in 2005


 

I might be taking liberties here - but I really thought Sienna's ring was vile.

Jude law is a multi milllionaire film star  -  this ring really looked like it had just come of the back of a car boot sale stall!


----------



## caitlin1214

Katherine Heigl used part of her mother's engagement ring in her own platinum band

Katie Holmes worked rose gold in her ring's intricate setting


----------



## caitlin1214

A closer look at Pink's ring:


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This is Victoria Beckham's Original Engagement Ring.


----------



## karo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This is Victoria Beckham's Original Engagement Ring.


Wooow it seems so small compared to the ones she wears now.


----------



## victoshieh

My all-time favorite celebrity engagement ring is Ashley Judd's 5ct. Martin Katz cushion. Gorgeous!! I also like Gwyneth Paltrow's ring as well.


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)


 

Is it me or does anyone else think that this is an odd combination?


----------



## karo

One more pics of Ashley Judd's ring.

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I don't know if some of these have already been posted but these are some of my favourites:-

The one of Victoria and David Beckham shows their original engagement rings.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This one shows Prince Charles and Princess Diana's engagement rings.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This is Jodie Kidd's ring (Model) and one of my absolute favourites - Katie Holmes ring.


----------



## Littlesharon

[[WEE-YiN__XO]];3116460 said:
			
		

> Is it me or does anyone else think that this is an odd combination?


 
I think she aims to shock!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Alex Curran Diamond Engagment Rings and Band


----------



## TravelBug

karo said:


> Wooow it seems so small compared to the ones she wears now.



Yeah no kidding, seemed so 'modest'!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

TravelBug said:


> Yeah no kidding, seemed so 'modest'!



Well judging on how much money he spends on her every year for her birthday, she has probably got a different (and bigger) one every year.


----------



## ebonyone

She has them in what seems like every color and size.


----------



## ebonyone

Coleen mcloughlins ring is the same yellow diamond that
that victoria has.


----------



## Karla

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jennifer Lopez Blue Diamond Ring.


 
All of these rings are so pretty - I would LOVE to have a colored diamond!


----------



## sistagrl

Don't stone me for saying this, but when is big TOO big? Can you imagine a real working person wearing 10 carats of bling around on a daily basis? I know there are some women here with some serious bling. Do you wear it every day?


----------



## sputnik

^^^
personally i find it a bit gaudy and ostentatious, even on a celebrity. cocktail rings are one thing, but a big headlight of a diamond is too flashy for me. i'm also not impressed with the settings of most of the celebs' rings, the stones are huge but the styles are generic and unimaginative. seems like a waste of stones and money.


----------



## Littlesharon

sistagrl said:


> Don't stone me for saying this, but when is big TOO big? Can you imagine a real working person wearing 10 carats of bling around on a daily basis? I know there are some women here with some serious bling. Do you wear it every day?


 

I think I would find a way!!!!

But, seriously, I would worry about someone wanting to chop my finger off, or some other crime if I were wearing such a headlight. And I wouldnt want to make every person I ever met jealous either!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

An ex colleague of mine had a huge engagement ring (and we're talking Celebrity Huge) and she was terrified to wear it.  It spent most of its time in a jewellery box in a safe - I prefer to have a smaller one (although mine is smaller than I would like but it was given to me 12 years ago so...) that I can wear all the time rather than having one that I was scared to wear.  

I actually think that most of the celebrity ones are quite gaudy!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^ It was once explained to me by a jeweler at the Dallas headquarters of Neiman Marcus that some local monied brides choose to wear their wedding rings on their left hand all the time and then wear their engagement rings on their right when they go out with DH.  That might be a solution for your friend.  Or she could talk her DH into getting her a version that she would feel comfortable wearing full time and leave the big killer in the safe (where it costs 6x less to insure).  

I personally love my big headlight engagement ring and happily wear it every day.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

oregonfanlisa said:


> ^^ It was once explained to me by a jeweler at the Dallas headquarters of Neiman Marcus that some local monied brides choose to wear their wedding rings on their left hand all the time and then wear their engagement rings on their right when they go out with DH.  That might be a solution for your friend.  Or she could talk her DH into getting her a version that she would feel comfortable wearing full time and leave the big killer in the safe (where it costs 6x less to insure).
> 
> I personally love my big headlight engagement ring and happily wear it every day.



Yeah that might be a solution for her.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Karla said:


> All of these rings are so pretty - I would LOVE to have a colored diamond!



I like this photo.  The ring is quite a nice size but the colour does look odd.

Also, its nice to see a Celeb with Nice, Short, Natural nails.


----------



## ashacrazy

so true!!i dont think much of ms JLo's attitude but i do love that ring!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

ashacrazy said:


> so true!!i dont think much of ms JLo's attitude but i do love that ring!!



I wonder if she would have say No if the ring was smaller?


----------



## ebonyone

Jennifers original ring is very simple and small. right after she married him I think it was joan rivers or wendy williams who asked to see it and she just said bye when they commented on its size. The blue diamond was purchased well after they married.


----------



## Couturegrl

oregonfanlisa said:


> ^^ It was once explained to me by a jeweler at the Dallas headquarters of Neiman Marcus that some local monied brides choose to wear their wedding rings on their left hand all the time and then wear their engagement rings on their right when they go out with DH. That might be a solution for your friend. Or she could talk her DH into getting her a version that she would feel comfortable wearing full time and leave the big killer in the safe (where it costs 6x less to insure).
> 
> I personally love my big headlight engagement ring and happily wear it every day.


 
Oooh I want to see a pic of your ring! Are there pics on any of the jewelery threads of it?

LOL I bet it weighs more than little Einey!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^ here you go ... my other little babies!  And quite a bit smaller than my sweet little boy.  But the coloring is very similar!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rings-their-fingers-41101-10.html#post1665892


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Eva longoria and Tony Parkers Weddng rings


----------



## Sarina

I love Jennifer's ring.


----------



## ebonyone

Eva's wedding ring is lovely but together with the engagement ring they look odd together


----------



## sputnik

^^^^
agreed. her engagement ring is huge enough as it is (too big for my taste personally) and the band is kind of chunky so together it just looks awkward and clunky. not a huge fan of piaget in general. i live in geneva and i walk by their store all the time and like chopard, i find most of their pieces gaudy or downright tacky and ostentatious.


----------



## lightblue84

caitlin1214 said:


> A closer look at Pink's ring:


love this one!! very classy!


----------



## karo

ebonyone said:


> Eva's wedding ring is lovely but together with the engagement ring they look odd together


I totaly agree. Love both her e-ring and wedding band but they don't look good together. To such a huge e-ring she should have choosed a small and simple wedding band if she's planning to wear them together.


----------



## lightblue84

*Rebecca Romijn 's engagement ring





*


----------



## sputnik

another look at eva longoria's: 




i'm amazed at how ugly the two rings look together. what was she thinking when she picked them out????


----------



## blue_dimond

hi guys i'm posting all the way from Australia i like you guys love and i mean love diamonds im injoying looking at this furim


----------



## kirsten

Heidi Montag's engagement ring...


----------



## FleurDeLis

Wow I have never disliked a wedding band and engagement ring together till now.  Eva ring looks horrible with that band.  They are both beautiful peices individually but they are really bad together


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Agreed.  Hopefully she's just so excited to have her wonderful rings that she's wearing them both on her left hand temporarily until she can get the e-ring resized so she can wear it on the right?  Only plausible explanation I can come up with.  And maybe she can't bear to be without it ... even for resizing.


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

I dislike Heidi and Spencer, but I like her ring.  It's pink, right?  I believe I read in a magazine though that it was an amethyst, very pretty and girly looking.


----------



## ebonyone

oregonfanlisa said:


> Agreed.  Hopefully she's just so excited to have her wonderful rings that she's wearing them both on her left hand temporarily until she can get the e-ring resized so she can wear it on the right?  Only plausible explanation I can come up with.  And maybe she can't bear to be without it ... even for resizing.



I think with her it's just the more diamonds the better to be seen.


----------



## xjuliephanx

Hi guys!  This is my first post.  Just gotta say I love this thread, there are so many BEAUTIFUL rings.  I also love Eva's ring because it looks just like mine, well except a whole lot bigger.  Haha.  Mine is only 2.5 carats.  I know it's still big.  My bf spoils me.  :greengrin::greengrin:  Thanks for the lovely pics!!  Please add more!! I love looking at celeb rings.

P.S. Here's my ring 
(I hope the link works )





Oh and my fingers are REALLY small so its not as big as it looks.


----------



## the_forehead

sickening.... lol


----------



## thebaghag

gorgeous!! *eyes popping out* I looove serious bling!


----------



## lightblue84

Eva Longoria's Rings


----------



## Sammyjoe

Eva's is stunning!!OMG!X


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

xjuliephanx said:


> Hi guys!  This is my first post.  Just gotta say I love this thread, there are so many BEAUTIFUL rings.  I also love Eva's ring because it looks just like mine, well except a whole lot bigger.  Haha.  Mine is only 2.5 carats.  I know it's still big.  My bf spoils me.  :greengrin::greengrin:  Thanks for the lovely pics!!  Please add more!! I love looking at celeb rings.
> 
> P.S. Here's my ring
> (I hope the link works )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my fingers are REALLY small so its not as big as it looks.



You should post yours in the other thread too (if you haven't already) - Engagement Rings - What does yours look like?


----------



## dorkie

linzerella83 said:


> This is Sophia Bush's set from when she was married to her "One Tree Hill" co-star Chad Michael Murray in 2005. According to InStyle Weddings it is a cushion cut diamond ring he had designed when he was filming "House of Wax" in Australia, where he proposed to Sophia in 2004.


 
 i think that  is  really  nice   love  mila


----------



## dorkie

linzerella83 said:


> This is Sophia Bush's set from when she was married to her "One Tree Hill" co-star Chad Michael Murray in 2005. According to InStyle Weddings it is a cushion cut diamond ring he had designed when he was filming "House of Wax" in Australia, where he proposed to Sophia in 2004.


 


i  think that  was really sweet  what  chad michael murray  did when he  proposed  during  the filiming  of  the  house  of  wax  your  really lucky  
love  mila


----------



## MissyBaby

EW! Omg! Eva's engagement ring and wedding band look HORRIBLE together. Seperate they are BEAUTIFUL! Together they suck. Maybe she'll start wearing her engagemnet ring on her right hand. My sister in law did that when her wedding band completely mismatched her engagement ring.


----------



## dorkie

linzerella83 said:


> Jessica Simpson's set....pre-divorce from Nick Lachey...still beautiful!!
> 
> 4 carat e-ring with trillium side stones...wedding band is eternity set in platinum...read in InStyle Weddings that total carat weight is 6.5. Wow!


 this  is  such a beautiful   ring  that


----------



## rags2riches

I like Eva's ring


----------



## didi78

yuck, eva needs to wear those rings separately.


----------



## meela188

i've been forging all over google trying to get a better pic of lisa raye's ring but it look gorgeous from what i can see


----------



## karo

One more pic of Eva Longoria's rings... she should wear them separetly.


----------



## karo

Looks like Eva changed her mind about wearing her e-ring and her huge wedding band together and started wearing a small eternity ring with her e-ring. I must say it looks so much better this way.


----------



## thebaghag

can someone repost engagement ring of jackie kennedy to JFK?


----------



## ebonyone

Does anyone know if her possession wedding bad is three rings that are separate. I ask because the band looks like one of the two diamond bands that are either side of the wider band.


----------



## LAltiero85

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Christina


I absolutely LOVE Christina's ring set!!!! I love how her wedding band goes around our e-ring---so beautiful and unique!!!!


----------



## yasjencon2

i love christina's ring also


----------



## erikaleigh

I think Eva Longoria's ring set is the most ugly and gaudy set I have ever seen together.  I think she is just worried about having the most bling on her finger and the most money spent over everyone else.  Seriously, she couldnt have thought that they looked good together when she got the band.  Cmon one of the most kept together women in the world.  Get over yourself!!!  We all already know you and your husband are rich, you dont have to put the most obnoxious set of rings together on your finger. Just one or the other sister!   Jenna Jameson, this goes for her too!  Cmon, marriage isnt all about the size and amount of diamonds you have on your finger.  They are contradicting the point of marriage.


----------



## Nefredity

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Alex Curran Diamond Engagment Rings and Band


 
Are those heart shape diamonds on the wedding band?


----------



## lightblue84

Nefredity said:


> Are those heart shape diamonds on the wedding band?


yes!


----------



## karo

One more time Eva Longoria's wedding set with her original wedding band (the huge one) and with the thin and simple eternity band (which looks waaay better with her e-ring).


----------



## fendifemale

erikaleigh said:


> I think Eva Longoria's ring set is the most ugly and gaudy set I have ever seen together. I think she is just worried about having the most bling on her finger and the most money spent over everyone else. Seriously, she couldnt have thought that they looked good together when she got the band. Cmon one of the most kept together women in the world. Get over yourself!!! We all already know you and your husband are rich, you dont have to put the most obnoxious set of rings together on your finger. *Just one or the other sister! Jenna Jameson, this goes for her too!* Cmon, marriage isnt all about the size and amount of diamonds you have on your finger. They are contradicting the point of marriage.


 I'm almost in tears. I'm sorry but Jenna and Kate Hudson's rings look _confused_. And Eva must reads purseblog.


----------



## sistagrl

I think Eva's set is HIDEOUS together. But have you ever seen Shuanie O'neals 17ct wedding band!! She wears it with like a 14 ct e-ring!! INSANE!


----------



## fendifemale

sistagrl said:


> I think Eva's set is HIDEOUS together. But have you ever seen Shuanie O'neals 17ct wedding band!! She wears it with like a 14 ct e-ring!! INSANE!


STOP IT! I know *exactly *who you are talking about- Shaq's wife. And I've seen their home on Cribs and I'ma just say that ring aint the only thing tacky.


----------



## claudette2

sistagrl said:


> I think Eva's set is HIDEOUS together. But have you ever seen Shuanie O'neals 17ct wedding band!! She wears it with like a 14 ct e-ring!! INSANE!


  I would love to see a photo of that!


----------



## miamialli

MissyBaby said:


> EW! Omg! Eva's engagement ring and wedding band look HORRIBLE together. Seperate they are BEAUTIFUL! Together they suck. Maybe she'll start wearing her engagemnet ring on her right hand. My sister in law did that when her wedding band completely mismatched her engagement ring.


 
My jeweler told me NOT to wear my rings together, that he designed my e ring to be worn alone - i just got married, so I'm wearing them together for now, I'm going to wear them seperately someday -but, heck, it's my hands!


----------



## MissyBaby

Ok....Here's a couple....





From that angle it's....sorry, kinda yuck!






Camilla Parker-Bowles' engagement ring from Prince Charles.....is it just me or does it look....black? Apparently the ring used to belong to the Queen Mother and it was a present to her from King George VI.....hmm.






Ok, it's not a celebrity engagement ring, but my Daddy gave this gorgeous rock to me for my 13th birthday....I wear it all the time. It's so beautiful! 

Ok, moving on!






Katherine Heigel....gorgeous ring. I love that pose! It's like "I'M GETTING MARRIED!!!!!"






Kimberly Stuart....I forget who she was engaged to for about a minute.





Rebecca Romijn from new hubby Jerry O'Connell. Very nice indeed!





Selma Blair....it's so cute!






Debra Messing


----------



## MissyBaby

Ok, the first pics I had I got online but when I went to post the rest of them it said "8 pictures only!" So the rest are uploaded from my harddrive!


Adrienne Curry
Ali Larter
Angela Bassett
Brittany Murphy
Brooke Shields


----------



## MissyBaby

More....

Catherine Zeta-Zones
Christina Applegate
Christine Baumgartner (Mrs. Kevin Costner)
and two versions of Demi Moore's ring. Her wedding band is kinda square...cool.


----------



## MissyBaby

S'More


Dita VonTeese

Elisha Cuthbert
Faith Hill
Goldie Hawn (to Goldie, Love Kurt)
Gwen Stafani


----------



## MissyBaby

S'mo 

Harmoni Everett
Idina Menzel, the girl from RENT, Mrs. Taye Diggs
Jackie Kennedy Onasis, from Aristotle Onasis...she only wore it a coupld of times....
Jane Seymour
Jennifer Lopez from Marc Anthony


----------



## MissyBaby

A few more!

Jennifer Lopez's set from her first marriage, I think it's adoreable!!
Katie Price (Jordan) from Peter Andre
Kate Hudson
Kelly Preston
Kelly Brooke


----------



## MissyBaby

Even a few more!

Kelly rowland
Jacke Kennedy (From JFK)
Kimberly Williams-Paisley
Leah Remini
LeAnn Rimes


----------



## MissyBaby

I SWEAR I'm almost done!


Millia Jovovich
Rebecca Buding-Guiney
two shots of Sandra Bullock
Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## MissyBaby

Almost there!

Shania Twain
Star Jones-Reynolds
Susan Lucci
Tori Spelling (From hubby Dean McDermott)
Tori Spelling (From EX-hubby Charlie Shanian)


----------



## MissyBaby

I think I'm done!


Trisha Yearwood (I LOVE this ring)
Victora Beckham (the nails...oh God the nails)
and FINALLY
Kate Winslet.



That's it, I'm done! GOODNIGHT!


----------



## fendifemale

Posh knows better than that! Her nails look disgusting!


----------



## fendifemale

MissyBaby said:


> S'mo
> 
> Harmoni Everett
> Idina Menzel, the girl from RENT, Mrs. Taye Diggs
> Jackie Kennedy Onasis, from Aristotle Onasis...she only wore it a coupld of times....
> Jane Seymour
> Jennifer Lopez from Marc Anthony


Who has Jackie O's ring now? It's not a practicle ring but it is still a shame that she only wore it a few times.


----------



## MissyBaby

Uh, I think its in like a museum or something.


----------



## gabz

i like trisha yearwoods from garth brooks.


----------



## claudette2

MissyBaby said:


> Ok, the first pics I had I got online but when I went to post the rest of them it said "8 pictures only!" So the rest are uploaded from my harddrive!
> 
> Adrienne Curry
> Ali Larter
> Angela Bassett
> Brittany Murphy
> Brooke Shields


 
Brittany Murphy's ring looks really similar to Leanne Rimes!  I love her ring.  The split shanks is really delicate and I love the curve it makes on the side profile.  So beautiful!


----------



## yasjencon2

all these rings are gorgeous


----------



## karo

Another view of Eva Longoria's wedding set, but with her second wedding band which looks much better.


----------



## Nefredity

Thanks MissyBaby for posting lots of them!!


----------



## lightblue84

*jennifer Garner*


----------



## Shopmoni

beastofthefields said:


> I might be taking liberties here - but I really thought Sienna's ring was vile.
> 
> Jude law is a multi milllionaire film star  -  this ring really looked like it had just come of the back of a car boot sale stall!



You weren't the only one.


----------



## Shopmoni

Jennifer Lopez should know better than this...


----------



## MissyBaby

Yes she should. I was appauled....shocked when I saw that combo...it's awful!!


----------



## karo

Demi Moore
Love her wedding set. It's so simple, elegant and classy.


----------



## dell

It must be nice to have all of that $$!  Do you think some of the ladies have bought their own??


----------



## Lainey

wow!  the rocks on these rings are


----------



## Coldplaylover

This is the best thread ever !!


----------



## karo

Katherine Heigl's e-ring. Love it!


----------



## p-towns angel

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fah out who knows what this ladys last name is?????
> awesome ring i want to get some better pictures of it as well so if anyone has anymore good picturs can you post them up please:okay:


----------



## claudette2

p-towns angel said:


> LOOKINGOOD35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna (the porn lady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fah out who knows what this ladys last name is?????
> awesome ring i want to get some better pictures of it as well so if anyone has anymore good picturs can you post them up please:okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna Jameson
Click to expand...


----------



## claudette2

^this is interesting - her real last name is Massoli. I read that in a news report about her filing for divorce.


----------



## ame

Yea she's divorced and onto someone new.

But she's DISGUSTINGLY underweight suddenly. She looks HORRIBLE. I used to find her very pretty.


----------



## karo

*Nicollette Sheridan's* ring she got from Michael Bolton


----------



## transcendent1

mlowran said:


> WOW PORN SURE PAYS GOOD! lmfao
> Ahh, if only I'd been born with a better body. RIGGGHT! lol


 

I will never, ever, ever question the virtue of porn again!!!!


----------



## karo

*Naomi Watts's* e-ring. She's engaged to Liev Schreiber.


----------



## lethey

omg!!!! 
danica patirck
eva longoria
jennifer Lopez
rings are faboo
they are so pretty 
is there any places where i can look at those gorgeous rings more then once


----------



## claudette2

Does anyone know what Naomi Watts ring setting is?  Is that a cushion with a halo or a square cut?  I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## SuLi

claudette2 said:


> Does anyone know what Naomi Watts ring setting is? Is that a cushion with a halo or a square cut? I can't tell from the photo.


 
I think I read somewhere that it's a cushion.


----------



## chaz

xjuliephanx said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post. Just gotta say I love this thread, there are so many BEAUTIFUL rings. I also love Eva's ring because it looks just like mine, well except a whole lot bigger. Haha. Mine is only 2.5 carats. I know it's still big. My bf spoils me. :greengrin::greengrin: Thanks for the lovely pics!! Please add more!! I love looking at celeb rings.
> 
> P.S. Here's my ring
> (I hope the link works )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my fingers are REALLY small so its not as big as it looks.


been looking here and drooling too! Your quote under your photo really made me chuckle!I have birdy thin fingers and it makes my 1.74 old cut look massive!!! Good job really as we so could not have afforded a bigger one,and even though mines a mere chip compared to some of the boulders I've seen on here,I absolutely adore it!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

linzerella83 said:


> Here's Melania *****'s engagement stunner...



OMG! I love this!!


----------



## fionablack

Heidi Klum,Katherine Heigl,Danica Patrick,Katie Holmes have beautiful rings!I hope I will have beautiful engagement ring too.


----------



## elizat

Jenna Bush


----------



## ello

Barbiedoll said:


> LOVES IT


wow i love this any other pics of mary j's rings


----------



## lulu_<3_roo

Ive just joined today and can hardly see as I'm blinded by all the bling I'll be getting "officially" engaged sometime between now and February I don't know when as my partner wants it to be a surprise but lucky me I get to design the ring I'm thinking an asscher cut or cushion they just look so beautiful but heres one I found on the tiffany's website I know its not a celebrity's but it would make me feel like one!!! I just love its a 4.83 carat pink diamond and 102 diamonds around its gorgeous....but I don't think my 10 thousand dollar budget will cover that.


http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?sku=19475247


----------



## jenzee_h

Hey guys, this is my first time visiting this site and I love it! I am enjoying all the pics etc everybody is posting and look forward to talking to u all more!

Althought it makes me sooo jealous! I have already picked my ring, same design as my pic to the left but it is only 1 carat as it is all we can afford! I still can't wait to see it though!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Vanessa Bryant



F A B U L O U S ! ! ! !


----------



## kimmiejones01

Vanessa Bryant's ring is huge, but I doubt it makes her happy, and if I had that boulder on my finger, the only thing I would really see every time I looked down is that my hubby cheated on me...

My ring, in my opinion, and my opinion is truly the only one that matters, , is that it is not only the most beautiful e-ring, but the biggest f-ing thing I have ever seen!  I love it, and I know in my heart, that the real diamond is my husband, not some rock on my finger, although it's pretty fabulous!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Vanessa Bryant's look more like a Cocktail Ring that she'd wear on her right hand than an "Engagement Ring" to me....


----------



## Swanky

it's not an engagement ring
It's an "I f'ed up ring"


----------



## Accessorize*me

Ahhhh....That makes so much more sense!


----------



## Swanky

the ring is nice, but that teeny little hand she's kissing is so much sweeter.  I'm obsessed w/ my kid's little hands!


----------



## jenzee_h

Chaz - your ring is absolutely stunning!

Also, Jessica Alba is now engaged so I am dying to see her ring! Katherine Heigl got married on the weekend so I would like to see what type of wedding band she chose to go with her ring. AND lastly, Fergie also got engaged so I can't wait to see her ring either! If anybody sees any pics of the above pls post!!


----------



## lightblue84

*jessica Alba's Engagement Ring





*


----------



## Swanky

cushion w/ halo?  My eyes aren't good enough to tell for sure!


----------



## Nefredity




----------



## bonybynatur2003

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Katie Holmes


I like her ring, but I am in LOVE with her bracelet!


----------



## jenzee_h

Thanks for the pics... I like Jessica Alba's the most... but it would be nice to see a clearer shot. We will just have to wait, I'm sure that in time we will get a few clear shots. Fingers crossed they do a magazine interview about the engagement and the baby and we can get some good shots there.

I just read that Katherine Heigl has been interviewed by OK Magazine & they are going to provide pics of her wedding - can't wait!


----------



## Accessorize*me

bonybynatur2003 said:


> I like her ring, but I am in LOVE with her bracelet!


 
The Bracelet is


----------



## lightblue84

FERGIE


----------



## lightblue84

JESSICA ALBA


----------



## slavetohermes

Our dear family friend...my old babysitter too, was Liz Taylor's personal assistant for ten years....during the 80's.  She designed her lingerie she wears in one of her perfume ads where Liz emerges from the water as well...I will ask her about it and some other things next time I see her!
My favorite cut is the Asher....although I kind of feel like it is "my" personal cut LOL, not a lot of people know about it...or could identify it....oh well...my time will come....I do love JLo's blue diamond...the pink was kind of gaudy...and poor Jenna...she definitely earns that jewelry!!!  Kimora is tall enough to pull that rock off...love her!  And, although I am not a Tom Cruise fan, I just love Katie's (NOT KATE'S!) ring....divine..
I tried on the ring at Tiffany in Atlanta's Phipps plaza that Reese W wore in Sweet Home Alabama..didn't someone call it an ice rink?..it was over 1 Million....lovely....just felt good!
Thanks guys..I am new here and love it!
Kiley
PS....Portland has no sales tax and we have a Tiffany, LV, Saks....and a number of amazing jewelry stores...Carl Greive and Margoulis Jewelers...so if you order out of state you pay NO TAX...that is huge...but if you are spending that much on an item, maybe you don't care about tax LOL....email me at kiley789@aol.com if you need numbers or info~ Kiley


----------



## slavetohermes

loove  your avatar!
Kiley


----------



## lightblue84

better pic of jessica alba's ring


----------



## aquablueness

wow to jessica's ring! bling bling girl. it looks soo beautiful.


----------



## artemisa

I love it too, it's my dream ring!


----------



## toiletduck

anyone know the specs of Alba's right?


----------



## Juliane

I really am not impressed with most of the settings of these rings, they are not creative nor unique in any way! That is one reason why I am a BIG fan of Christina Aguilera's 3 piece wedding set!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Swanky

I'll see if I can find specs, definitely looks like a cushion w/ halo.
I'm going to guess it's a 4 carat center. . . .
hopefully I can find specs and see how far off I was! LOL!


----------



## toiletduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'll see if I can find specs, definitely looks like a cushion w/ halo.
> I'm going to guess it's a 4 carat center. . . .
> hopefully I can find specs and see how far off I was! LOL!




4 carats? Wow..that's pretty big! I'm terrible at guessing.  I'm sure someone'll find the specs soon enough


----------



## Swanky

It could be smaller even, halos really enlarge a ring and I have no idea what her ring size is.
here's a different photo:


----------



## NoSnowHere

I  Jessica Alba's ring!


----------



## Juliane

Here is another pic for the Alba ring lovers.....


----------



## Juliane

Christina's is by far the best ring out there! Her ring is so unique, all you ever see is simple solitaires! It is nice to see a change, I love the look of the 3 piece set too! Gorgeous!!


----------



## karo

Katherine Heigl

Salma Hayek

Beth Ostrosky

Nicolette Sheridan

Katherine McPhee


----------



## sputnik

i'm sick and tired of the halos and micro-pavé bands too but i hate cristina aguilera's ring. it's tacky and gaudy IMO.


----------



## thinkPINK

I adore Christina Aguilera's ring; so unique. I also love Katherine Heigl's. If money were no object I would definitely want either of those for my e-ring.


----------



## thinkPINK

This pic was posted by someone in the celebrity section but I thought it would be good to include it here since it's a good shot of her ring/band.


----------



## Swanky

ouch!  Some people are harsh! LOL!  I think a few comments just likely offended a few members that have these rings that gross people out so bad!


----------



## toiletduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It could be smaller even, halos really enlarge a ring and I have no idea what her ring size is.
> here's a different photo:



hmm...ur right, Swanky.  It does look smaller than 4 cts in this picture.  I'm not sure if I want a halo for my E-ring.  I mean, it looks lovely and like you said it enlarges the rock but i kind of like the simple solitaires that I see in this thread.

About the two rather harsh comments...where's the foot-in-mouth icon when you need one? 

anyway.. :back2topic:


----------



## lilly_mae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ouch! Some people are harsh! LOL! I think a few comments just likely offended a few members that have these rings that gross people out so bad!


 
Yep, I agree.


----------



## Juliane

Okay you guys, everyone has their own taste and opinion, don't take it so personally. Simple solitares can be pretty too, but it's just not what I would ever buy. I love rings that have alot of diamonds and sparkle thats all. No offense ladies! I mean after all its not about weather other ppl like your ring or not, as long as you love it there ya go!

Now we should all let ppl base their opinions and not get upseat if they are are not the same as ours, and just enjoy the Thread! I know I do!


----------



## lightblue84

During a romantic evening stroll in L.A., *Roselyn Sánchez* takes a seat with her fiancé *Eric Winter*, who proposed to the actress while on a holiday vacation in Puerto Rico. Check out that ring!


----------



## jenzee_h

I live in Australia and one of our big celebrities is Bec Hewitt, the wife of Lleyton Hewitt (tennis player). In 2005 he proposed to her with a 4 carat solitaire from Tiffany & Co.

As I have noticed that the majority of people love this Tiffany ring, I thought I would post some photos... enjoy!


----------



## jenzee_h

p.s. I think the 'L' on her neck for Lleyton (also from Tiffany & Co) is so cute!


----------



## karo

^^^^^ Thanks so much for posting! I've seen her ring a few times and I always loved it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## karo

A nice shot of Kate Walsh's e-ring together with her wedding band.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Beth Ostrosky 
Katie Lee Joel


----------



## jenzee_h

Yum! I LOVE celebrity bling!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Juliane said:


> Okay you guys, everyone has their own taste and opinion, don't take it so personally. Simple solitares can be pretty too, but it's just not what I would ever buy. I love rings that have alot of diamonds and sparkle thats all. No offense ladies! I mean after all its not about weather other ppl like your ring or not, as long as you love it there ya go!
> 
> Now we should all let ppl base their opinions and not get upseat if they are are not the same as ours, and just enjoy the Thread! I know I do!



I have to agree with you on this point - people don't seem to be able to air their opinions anymore - not everybody has the same opinion on things and it would be boring if we did, we are not stepford wives.

Don't forget also, that most comments made on this forum are about the things we are seeing or hearing NOT about the forum members!!

Anyway, as this is a celebrity thread I have to say that I LOVE Christina's rings and I think Katherine's above is beautiful AND she looks beautiful in that photo - a lot better than I have seen her look before.


----------



## sputnik

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I have to agree with you on this point - people don't seem to be able to air their opinions anymore - not everybody has the same opinion on things and it would be boring if we did, we are not stepford wives.
> 
> Don't forget also, that most comments made on this forum are about the things we are seeing or hearing NOT about the forum members!!
> 
> Anyway, as this is a celebrity thread I have to say that I LOVE Christina's rings and I think Katherine's above is beautiful AND she looks beautiful in that photo - a lot better than I have seen her look before.


exactly! 
there will always be people who dislike what we like, and vice versa. who cares? how boring would it be if everyone liked the same things. and if you can't handle it if someone dislikes something you like or feel insulted, then i'm sorry but you have to grow a backbone. life is tough and if you can't handle that, how will you handle it when something truly difficult happens?


----------



## isus

Trends and fashions in jewelry come and go similar to those in clothing.  Platinum is in, platinum is out, yellow gold is in, then it's out....it's hard sometimes for me to keep up with what is on top at any given moment as I've lived thru more than several cycles of this.

It also took me awhile to appreciate the beautiful halos and wraps I've seen in pictures....preferring to put my money into the stone, instead of what is certainly an expensive mount. 

But, these type of mounts are very popular now and quite sought after and there are some gorgeous design-intensive ones out there selected with a lot of care and love.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!
okaaaay!  Not sure why anyone thinks I believe we should all live in happy flower kitty land and all agree all the time!
I love the diverseness of our almost 100k member community. . . _*I*_ personally have the opinion, that was my OPINION, that sometimes tact can be wonderful
That's all
I personally don't care if 99% of people here like my ring or not, it just so happened to time itself in such a way that I read a few posts about people's new rings and then moseyed over to this thread next and saw people grossing out about those same stye rings. . . it was weird coincidental timing seeing personal photos and then reading those comments.

Sorry I said anything . . . 

Go back to being bored by people's ordinary preferences


----------



## kmcq

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL!
> okaaaay! Not sure why anyone thinks I believe we should all live in happy flower kitty land and all agree all the time!
> I love the diverseness of our almost 100k member community. . . _*I*_ personally have the opinion, that was my OPINION, that sometimes tact can be wonderful
> That's all
> I personally don't care if 99% of people here like my ring or not, it just so happened to time itself in such a way that I read a few posts about people's new rings and then moseyed over to this thread next and saw people grossing out about those same stye rings. . . it was weird coincidental timing seeing personal photos and then reading those comments.
> 
> Sorry I said anything . . .
> 
> Go back to being bored by people's ordinary preferences


 

I really really agree with you on this one. I do not post that often but I am an avid lurker- especially on the jewellery thread. I think saying your opinion is totally fine- that's why we have this really great forum- to bounce ideas and feedback off off each other. I personally felt insulted though when I see a post that says " I'm sick and tired of seeing halos.." because I do have a halo and I do love them to death. It took me a lot of time to finally be able to get this dream ring of mine. *I understand that not everybody would like it, it's a personal taste but at the same time I'm thinking, maybe I shouldnt be posting pictures of my rings anymore if it kinda makes people sick. *I'm not writing this in disgust, not even that offended, just unsure if my pictures or post would be welcome anymore or if they ever were.


----------



## Swanky

halo's aren't for me but I LOOOOVE them!  Rock that ring girl!


----------



## jenzee_h

I want to see everybody's rings... so kmcq don't be discouraged. Every ring is beautiful to the person who chose it.

P.S. I love Halo's!


----------



## jenzee_h

Giuliana Rancic (Nee Depandi) - I love cushion cut diamonds!


----------



## jenzee_h

Brooke Shields


----------



## lgerman102

i just signed up for this website and i can not believe how big celebrity engagement rings are. I thought my 2 carat sapphire and pave diamond engagement ring was big...


----------



## lgerman102

I am suprised at how big celebrity engagement rings are....

I love my ring a 2 carat sapphire and and pave diamond ring... The 2 celebrity rings like i love are jessica simpson's and christina aguilera's


----------



## jenzee_h

Igerman102 - do u have a link to ur ring? I'd love to see it.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Kate Winslet
Victoria Beckham


----------



## lilly_mae

^ VB's ring is just sooo breathtaking! Wow, that is one I would wear all the time. I think she has quite a few engagement rings that she swaps around? Her original (very first) one was a yellow gold marquise cut, if my memory serves me right...


----------



## lgerman102

i have a pic of it but i can not get it up on the site


----------



## lgerman102

*Here is a picture of my engagement rings*


----------



## jenzee_h

lgerman102 said:


> *Here is a picture of my engagement rings*


 
Gorgeous - and ur wedding band is stunning too!


----------



## SuLi

lgerman102 said:


> *Here is a picture of my engagement rings*


 
I wish I could see your wedding band better...because I think I have the same one!


----------



## Seanna

i love halo's too. esp katherine heigyl's ring! the pear with halo.


----------



## lgerman102

my wedding band does not photograph well


----------



## jenzee_h

Seanna - Katherine Heigl's is definately one of my fav's too!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lilly_mae said:


> ^ VB's ring is just sooo breathtaking! Wow, that is one I would wear all the time. I think she has quite a few engagement rings that she swaps around? Her original (very first) one was a yellow gold marquise cut, if my memory serves me right...



I posted a photo of VB's original ring early on in this thread.  It was A LOT smaller than this one.  I think every time DB could afford a bigger one he bought her one!


----------



## Bride2B

Does anyone have a good pic of Nicole Richie's E-ring from DJ AM?
I am looking to get one made similar to that to use as a cocktail ring, but I cannot seem to find a pic!
tia


----------



## jenzee_h

Is this the one you are talking about? She had two!


----------



## Bride2B

Wow!
Thanks so much for the fast response! That's a pink sapphire, right?
Does anyone have a pic of Nicole's other one?


----------



## toiletduck

Avril Lavigne's set.  How big do you think her e-ring is?


----------



## Swanky

Avril has to be much smaller than me and her ring looks like the same proportion on her hand as mine does my hand I think.
I'd guess her's is around 3crts.  I've heard some people say 5 but there's NO way IMO, as small as she is a 5 would look huge.
I have a close up of it and it's what inspired me to keep mine as a solitaire and add soem fun eternitys to it!


----------



## Juliane

You are almost dead on Swanky Mama, Avril's e-ring is 3.5 carats.


----------



## Swanky

suh-weet!

LOL!  5 seemed a little over-ambitious. . . her finger must be nearly the same size as mine if her is 3.5.


----------



## toiletduck

wow, Swanky, you're a pro!!

you're also right about her being tiny.  i saw her in concert a few months ago and she was teeny on stage!
Can you post or perhaps direct me to the close up of her ring?  I told my bf that I want nothing smaller than 2 cts. for my e-ring since it kinda looks like that *points at Avril's ring* on me (my hands are tiny too).

I'm actually using yours as inspiration, Swanky!


----------



## Swanky

awww, thanks!
Here's the pic I have saved:


----------



## blingaholic

i just read through this WHOLE thread!  i love love love Avril and Pink's rings!!


----------



## toiletduck

Thanks, Swanky!  wowza! that's an incredible ring...especially up close!


----------



## Juliane

It looks like Avril has 3 bands in the bathing suit pic?


----------



## Swanky

she might. . . she's been married for a couple of years now.  Lots of people stack other bands w/ their solitaire.  .  .I hope to soon!


----------



## jenzee_h

I found a better pic of Giuliana Depandi's ring - it's stunning! Plus I found a pic of Paris's ring from when she was engaged to Paris Latsis - look at the size of it!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jessica Alba


----------



## toiletduck

is it just me or does Paris' ring not sparkle? i mean, it's all size but could be glass...KWIM?


----------



## heat97

ok ever since my bf and i went looking for rings last week, i have been obsessed with looking at all these rings!!!! 

P.S. just read in "people magazine" Jessica Alba's ring is 2.5 carats.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

toiletduck said:


> is it just me or does Paris' ring not sparkle? i mean, it's all size but could be glass...KWIM?


 
it was rumored that it was not a diamond


----------



## jenzee_h

Yeah it definately does not sparkly at all, so it wouldn't surprise me if it wasn't a diamond. Size means nothing without sparkle if u ask me...


----------



## Swanky

perhaps it wasn't real, but emerald or step cuts don't "sparkle" really anyhow.


----------



## toiletduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> perhaps it wasn't real, but emerald or step cuts don't "sparkle" really anyhow.




That's true too!  They're so pretty but I like mine sparkly


----------



## claudette2

heat97 said:


> just read in "people magazine" Jessica Alba's ring is 2.5 carats.



She must have the smallest fingers ever then b/c it looks like a 4 ct (I wear a size 7 and the 2.5 ct in halos that we've been looking at DO NOT look that large on me).  It must be nice to have such tiny fingers.


----------



## jenzee_h

Katharine McPhee


----------



## Bride2B

I have never seen Katherine's before!
What style is it? I can't tell....


----------



## Swanky

here's better photos:


----------



## toiletduck

^^ ooh.. Katherine McPhee's looks to me like a brilliant with halo. That's quite pretty!


----------



## jenzee_h

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> here's better photos:


 
Thanks Swanky... I couldn't work out how to get them any bigger!


----------



## JESSY133

This Is The Best Site Ever!!!!!!   Ive Been Looking Around For A New Ring For Months Now...my Hubby Said To Just Get The One I Want So I Can Leave Him Alone Already!  Lol

I Like Emerald Diamonds And Cushions But I Cant Make Up My Mind!


----------



## claudette2

JESSY133 said:


> I Like Emerald Diamonds And Cushions But I Cant Make Up My Mind!


 
I chose between the same shapes and ended up going with a cushion because even with the generous budget that he gave me, I couldn't get an emerald in the size i wanted (they are so much more expensive b/c colour and clarity become very important with such a simple step cut).  I'll wait until we are ready to spend the really big bucks to get a nice large emerald    Anyhow, good luck looking!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Leann Rimes - Love it!!


----------



## karo

A nice shot of Fergie's ring


----------



## karo

A clope-up of Jessica Alba's ring


----------



## kirsten

Rose Mcgowan's engagement ring. She is engaged to director Robert Rodriguez.


----------



## kirsten

CHRISTINA AGUILERA - Value: $78,500.00
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description: Approximately five carats total weight: Round center diamond bezel set in a cathedral semi-mount and flanked by eight channel set diamonds (four on each side) with a hand scrolled lattice work undercarriage to give the diamond its height.
What it says about Christina: The round diamond symbolizes traditional values. A part of her strives for stability in her life. The fact that the diamond is totally encased in a metal frame (versus prong set) is further evidence that she desires safety. Not just safety for her diamond but safety for her from the outside world. Closed settings are walls wearers put up to protect themselves. The in-line channel set diamonds on the sides are symbolic of roads; roads taken or a current path. Since each diamond-studded channel is linked to a large center stone, it shows that two paths, two lives have been magnified and improved by the union. The scrolled foliage on the undercarriage underscores that their love is not based on infatuation and has grown stronger over time.








NICOLE RICHIE - Value: $10,000.00
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description: An inverted cushion cut pink sapphire in a tight knit pave undercarriage, with an open airline split diamond pave band.
What it says about Nicole: Inexpensive, colored stones are used for only one reasonto save money. They allow the wearer to get a lot of bang for little bucks. Common responses wearers give for choosing a colored stone include Its my favorite color or Its my birthstone. More likely the wearer wants big and fashionable but does not want a big price tag. Engagement rings that are chosen to impress rather than to represent the union hints that the union will usually dissolve quicker than an Alka-Seltzer tablet in water. The fact that the sapphire was mounted upside down suggests doubts about the relationship that havent quite surfaced yet. On the plus side, when a cocktail style ring is used as an engagement ring, it can easily be placed on the other hand as a right hand ring if the couple breaks up. In short, Nicoles ring tells the world that she is unsure in her relationship and hopes pink wouldnt bring it down like J. Lo.







HEIDI KLUM - Value: $150,000.00
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description: large (about 10 carats) cushion/oval light, fancy yellow diamond, prong set with a tight knit yellow canary pave in a 2.5 mm band.
What it says about Heidi: For starters it says she loves her man. The story here is not the ring. Light, fancy yellow diamonds are abundant; not like canaries with fancy intense or vivid yellows. Even the setting is nothing special. What is special is how she wears the ring. Focus on her body language. She gracefully moves her left hand around as if she were wearing the Hope diamond. The ring also tells us a lot about Seal. He chose an elongated shape that would compliment her long fingers. This man loves Heidi. He will climb to every mountain top and declare his love for his woman. In short, Heidis ring symbolized that she is loved and in love.







NICOLETTE SHERIDAN - Value: $22,000.00
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description: Small (by celebrity standards) round center diamond set in a melee diamond wreath mounted on a two millimeter channel set diamond band (diamonds half way around).
What it says about Nicolette: The round shape signifies trust and fidelity, of course, with old fashioned values, and the diamond wreath puts an exclamation point to it. But, what this ring really symbolizes is that love has returned into her life. This ring screams joy. The ring could be a piece of string tied around her finger and she would be just as happy. Celebrities that wear small rings usually are very secure in contrast to those who require a fork lift to carry the bauble around. Nicolettes ring tells us shes all grown up.


----------



## kirsten

SIENNA MILLER - Value:  $7,500.00
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description:  Nine diamond cluster (illusion setting) on a wide yellow gold band.
What it says about Sienna:  She loves love.  Anytime diamonds are grouped together in a cluster to give the impression of one large diamond, someone wants love desperately.  In many cases the wearer wants to appear that they totally have their act together and are impervious to the outside world, but the opposite is usually true.  Cluster ring wearers are either pompous, cheap egomaniacs (I am not referring to Sienna) or their boyfriends are the pompous, cheap narcissist (hint, hint).  My guess is her only input was that it comes on a wide band.  Lovers of love need a lot of metal touching their fingers so they don&#8217;t lose that loving feeling.  This ring symbolizes the relationship is on the rocks.






CAMILLA BOWLES - Value:  Without the provenance&#8212;quarter of a million dollars.  The fact that it came from the Queen--a cool million
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description:  Eight carat heirloom ring.  Classic traditional emerald cut with three stair-stepped/bar set tapered baguettes on each side.
What it says about Camilla:  She is a survivor.  While emerald cuts traditionally symbolize strength and power, this ring symbolizes fortitude and perseverance.  You can tell by the way she favors holding her ring when it is photographed.  Her four fingers are either tightly grouped together (like a sideways hand shake) or she displays the ring fingers spread but pointing towards the sky (she doesn&#8217;t want this ring having even a chance of falling off).  To Camilla this ring symbolizes that the hare doesn&#8217;t always win the race.






MELANIA ***** - Value:  $480,000.00 (The two million in the papers is greatly exaggerated)
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description:  12 carat classic emerald cut in a platinum basket setting with channel set tapered baguettes flanking each side.
What it says about Melania:  While its common knowledge that emerald cuts represent inner strength and influence, it doesn&#8217;t necessarily coincide with the wearer as much as the giver in this instance.  This ring represents two things:  1) The recipient is viewed more as a commodity than an equal partner (***** chose it on his own; her likes or dislikes were secondary).  2)  Like the ring, she likes being put on a pedestal regardless of what she has to do to stay there.  In this rare instance the ring signifies Melania is a follower and not a leader.  If she wants to stay on a pedestal she needs to never forget it.







DEMI MOORE - Value:  You&#8217;ll have to ask her&#8230;or the prize department at Cracker Jackshttp://www.diamondcuttersintl.com/diamond_education/photogallery/trends/ringtruthLRG/dMoore3LRG.html
Photos courtesy of: US Weekly Magazine 
Description:  Yellow gold ring with a pink colored stone.
What it says about Demi:  She&#8217;s a practical jokester.  She loves to see the media jump through hoops to get the inside scoop to a possible engagement.  When you&#8217;re in love you don&#8217;t play games.  This ring is a symbol that she is not in a long term relationship even if she tells the world otherwise.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Isla Fisher


----------



## jojomojo

need more ring pics!! i am looking for some inspiration  i adore heidi klum's. but man how much do you think something like that - slightly smaller would be? i also love katherine heigl's, j. alba's and mcPhee's.
i definitely do NOT want a blood diamond...
anyone have advice?? I am a total novice!!!


----------



## jenzee_h

One piece of advice would be to check out the Tiffany website - www.tiffany.com. They carry such classic and stunning engagement rings. I think any jewellers website would be an eye opener to all the different styles and options that are out there.


----------



## hellomag

These pics are GREAT!!! thanks so much for posting them!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada is wearing a new ring


----------



## toiletduck

^^ stupid water-mark is blocking half of the ring! lol!


----------



## claudette2

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jada is wearing a new ring


 
It looks like the same pear with side bags to me...


----------



## ame

kirsten said:


> Rose Mcgowan's engagement ring. She is engaged to director Robert Rodriguez.



Nice rock! But...How is he engaged already...he's not even divorced from the wife he was cheating on with Rose McGowan!


----------



## G'sBella

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva again



I LOVE HER RING... i want my engagement ring exactly like this but maybe with a pave setting... does anyone know how many carats this is?? ad what kind of cuts the side stones are???


----------



## G'sBella

xjuliephanx said:


> Hi guys!  This is my first post.  Just gotta say I love this thread, there are so many BEAUTIFUL rings.  I also love Eva's ring because it looks just like mine, well except a whole lot bigger.  Haha.  Mine is only 2.5 carats.  I know it's still big.  My bf spoils me.  :greengrin::greengrin:  Thanks for the lovely pics!!  Please add more!! I love looking at celeb rings.
> 
> P.S. Here's my ring
> (I hope the link works )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my fingers are REALLY small so its not as big as it looks.



i LOVE ur ring as well.. and it does look bigger than 2.5... just out of curiousity what size ring are u?? cause i have small fingers as well, I am a size 4 i just was wondering if ur size ring would look that amazing on me! haha its beautiful


----------



## sunnibunni

her ring hasn't been posted yet and i'm pretty bored and just went through the whole thread so here's sarah jessica parker's...or at least what i'm assuming is her e-ring. i'll try to find more pics.


----------



## sunnibunni

i dunno what happened to my picture but i actually think it's supposed to be the ring that big gives carrie in the movie and not her real ring. i looked really hard but no pics of sjp's real engagement ring can be found. and when she DOES wear a ring on that finger it's a simple band. anyways here's the pic again. i hope it works:





i personally loooooved the Harry Winston that Aidan gives Carrie. that is my dream ring. huge Asscher cut with a simple setting. it's tdf!


----------



## KaRoL90

OMG I love it!! This is a great ring!


----------



## jenzee_h

Wow that's amazing.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jennifer Garner at the Oscars


----------



## karo

^^^ Jennifer has such a gorgeous ring!


----------



## karo

Not a best pic, but still something... Catherine Zeta Jones and her marquise cut diamond e-ring and her wedding band.


----------



## kirasiena

I really love Debra Messing's, I love in general the whole antique thing


----------



## jenzee_h

Eva Longoria Parker's again:


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Demi Moore


----------



## kirasiena

i looooveee! Christina's ring. It's my favorite by far


----------



## MissyBaby

Is it just me or does Demi's e ring look like it's glass?


----------



## bagwhore1988

Michelle Williams' engagement ring from Heath Ledger...obviously she doesn't wear it anymore
This picture was taken at the Phillip Lim Show Fall '07 I believe


----------



## karo

Gwyneth Paltrow's ring


----------



## toiletduck

bagwhore1988 said:


> Michelle Williams' engagement ring from Heath Ledger...obviously she doesn't wear it anymore
> This picture was taken at the Phillip Lim Show Fall '07 I believe



It's beautiful! I can't believe that Heath is REALLY gone. I keep expecting someone to tell me it was all a hoax.


----------



## bagwhore1988

sunnibunni said:


> i dunno what happened to my picture but i actually think it's supposed to be the ring that big gives carrie in the movie and not her real ring. i looked really hard but no pics of sjp's real engagement ring can be found. and when she DOES wear a ring on that finger it's a simple band. anyways here's the pic again. i hope it works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally loooooved the Harry Winston that Aidan gives Carrie. that is my dream ring. huge Asscher cut with a simple setting. it's tdf!



I know I loved it too, it was simple yet made a statement..it was certainly an upgrade over the first one with the gold band...


----------



## Little_Girly

Joan Collins 

Pic from a while ago and from Getty Images


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

bagwhore1988 said:


> I know I loved it too, it was simple yet made a statement..it was certainly an upgrade over the first one with the gold band...


 

Does anyone not the details???? Cut? Weight?


----------



## antakusuma

i love love love this thread. thanks so much girls keep posting the pictures...

I think celebrities SHOULD have larger than life rings. They are not common people. 

I especially love VB's large pear shape, J.Lo's blue diamond AND pink diamond. How i wish i can have a pink diamond too!


----------



## Swanky

not sure if these have been posted{?}
better pics of Jessica Alba's ring:


----------



## Swanky

Nicole Kidman:


----------



## antakusuma

does anyone have jamie lynn spears e-ring picture? just read on people.com tht she got one ...


----------



## kuk416

antakusuma said:


> does anyone have jamie lynn spears e-ring picture? just read on people.com tht she got one ...



I heard it was 1/2 carat and around $10k?  Seems really, really expensive for a 1/2 carat!


----------



## antakusuma

what a sucker!


----------



## antakusuma

kuk416 said:


> I heard it was 1/2 carat and around $10k? Seems really, really expensive for a 1/2 carat!


 
 half carat or 1 to 2 carat?


----------



## DearBuddha

Is it just me, or is Nicole Kidman's set an odd match? Her ring doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## DearBuddha

Liv Tyler's ring from husband Royston Langdon.
Simple and very pretty. Quite the opposite of your everyday celebrity ring, I think.


----------



## karo

A few shots of Katie Holmes' engagement ring, her Cartier wedding band and Cartier Trinity ring she got as a Mother's Day gift.


----------



## lgerman102

here is jamie lynn spears engagement ring


----------



## lgerman102

here is some what a better view


----------



## kuk416

antakusuma said:


> half carat or 1 to 2 carat?


 
Reports have said one-half carat, but it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## jenzee_h

lgerman102 said:


> here is some what a better view


 
x17online.com has more photos - her diamond is a marquise.


----------



## jenzee_h

I found a better pic...


----------



## chabich

rainbow_rose said:


> *Jennifer Lopez's Famous Pink Diamon ring from Ben Affleck. *
> *I love, love, love this ring, so beautiful!*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ITA!  That ring is amazing!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i remember that ring was what everyone was talking about; the rarity and beauty of it. did she give it back or kept it?


----------



## hellosunshine

^ if i remember correctly Ben took back the ring however let her keep the car...i believe it was a rolls royce with custom made interior..and it was valued well into the millions.


----------



## Sass

Here is a pic of Aussie celebrity's Lara Bingle (tv personality) and Michael Clark (cricketer) who are reported as the Aussie version of posh&becks.They got engaged over easter in NY. Although they won't mean anything to most people the ring is spectacular.  According to a women's mag it is a 4.7 carat pear valued at $200K.

I'm not usually into pears however some of the tPF members who have posted pics of their own in the "what does your ring look like)" thread have made me change my mind.
What do you guys think of the ring?


----------



## toiletduck

^^ wow...that's HUGE! beautiful ring!


----------



## claudette2

Sass said:


> I'm not usually into pears however some of the tPF members who have posted pics of their own in the "what does your ring look like)" thread have made me change my mind.
> What do you guys think of the ring?


 
I'm with you - I used to not give pear cuts a second  look, but I've seen some recently that are actually quite lovely.  I have found that some are cut very narrow, while others are nice and round at the bottom.  I think her ring is pretty.


----------



## Swanky

Pears are growing on me as well, I'd like a nice pear solitaire pendant


----------



## olguita225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> not sure if these have been posted{?}
> better pics of Jessica Alba's ring:


I love Jessica Alba's and Giuliana Depandi e-rings. Does anybody knows which cut are they?


----------



## jenzee_h

Hey Sass I'm an Aussie too! I absolutely love the ring - she is a lucky girl as he seems to adore her.


----------



## satine112

here is a better pic of Katharine McPhee's ring, taken from the InStyle Weddings issue

2-3 ct RB center with pave halo and down band. She then has 2 wedding bands, pave that sit flush on either side.


----------



## Sass

jenzee_h said:


> Hey Sass I'm an Aussie too! I absolutely love the ring - she is a lucky girl as he seems to adore her.




hey jenzee_h, yes us aussies are def a minority in this forum but im beginning to see more of us around.

Yes she is a lucky girl, he loves her to bits. I would adore a ring that huge (most def out of the budget tho) haha


----------



## jenzee_h

Haha me too don't worry


----------



## antakusuma

Kat McPhee had a gorgeous wedding! Thanks for sharing Satine!


btw i chant to myself everyday... the size of the rock is not proportionate to the length of the marriage...


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know how many carats is Fergie's ring? I think it's quite lovely..

My faves are Jennifer Lopez's and Victoria Beckham's pear ring.. and Vanessa Bryant's "I'm sorry I cheated" ring..  It's still simple, just a big rock. And who's to say she doesn't deserve that ring? Lol!


----------



## Swanky

Fergies looks to be around 3 carats IMO.  I didnt go back and look, just from memory.


----------



## antakusuma

Does anyone have pictures of Beyonce's ring from JayZ? he said he'll buy her the largest rock her fingers can fit.


----------



## lalocharlotte

^^ I ve read it's a 16ct diamond but I could not find any picture...


----------



## Blyen

A very closeout pic of Avril engagement and wedding band
http://avril-images.net/albums/AvDeryck/weddingalbum21.jpg
her hand now..four rings! **
http://www.avril-paradise.com/foto/albums/qualita/awards/ama07/180.jpg


----------



## lalocharlotte

I have read that Fergie's ring is 4ct, but even 3 ct seems a bit much compared to these pics...what do you say ?


----------



## twigski

It looks like a 2.5-3ct. But sometimes it's hard too tell because it could be 4ct that's just not cut well.


----------



## Swanky

if it's 4 carats, her hands have to be pretty big.  My ring looks a lot larger to me.


----------



## c*jo*c

Has anyone seen pics of Ashlee Simpson's e-ring??


----------



## Lola

c*jo*c said:


> Has anyone seen pics of Ashlee Simpson's e-ring??


 
According to people.com it's an eternity band.  She showed it off at MTV's TRL.


----------



## Swanky

she's been wearing that eternity band for a while now though.


----------



## luxify

sunnibunni said:


> i dunno what happened to my picture but i actually think it's supposed to be the ring that big gives carrie in the movie and not her real ring. i looked really hard but no pics of sjp's real engagement ring can be found. and when she DOES wear a ring on that finger it's a simple band. anyways here's the pic again. i hope it works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally loooooved the Harry Winston that Aidan gives Carrie. that is my dream ring. huge Asscher cut with a simple setting. it's tdf!


i love this!!!


----------



## squeakyshooz24

EEEWWWW Fergie's face and hands look soooo old. Thats the bad part about being such an old bride or saved old maid. Or maybe shes cracking again.


----------



## karo

Here are some exclusive photos of the newly engaged *Ashlee Simpson* showing off the beautiful engagement ring that *Pete Wentz* gave to her.


----------



## SuLi

karo said:


> Here are some exclusive photos of the newly engaged *Ashlee Simpson* showing off the beautiful engagement ring that *Pete Wentz* gave to her.


 
Beautiful asscher!  Looks like a Leon Mege.


----------



## toiletduck

Ashlee's ring is beautiful!

Anyone know the specs??


----------



## lorihmatthews

squeakyshooz24 said:


> EEEWWWW Fergie's face and hands look soooo old. Thats the bad part about being such an old bride or saved old maid. Or maybe shes cracking again.



You think an old bride is 32? Sheesh! That's pretty rude!


----------



## squeakyshooz24

Your right 32 is young but 39 isnt  ps: she still looks old, and its her own doing so no its not really that rude.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

You'll find that this forum tends to have a more positive, kinder vibe.  Negativity is so tired.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I love Ashlee Simpson's ring!


----------



## antakusuma

karo said:


> Here are some exclusive photos of the newly engaged *Ashlee Simpson* showing off the beautiful engagement ring that *Pete Wentz* gave to her.


 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## karo

One more pic of Ashley's ring


----------



## mrs-h-

Suli - Thats exactly what i was thinking when i saw her ring too.


----------



## DearBuddha

Liv Tyler again, with her wedding ring. Simple, but pretty.





Her sister Mia, a plus-sized model and reality tv star.





One of Ms. Vickie B's dozens of pretty little baubles. If I could raid one celebrity jewelry box, it would be hers!





THE pear.


----------



## KaRoL90

Victoria Beckham



















Jennifer Garner




Avril Lavigne




Demi Moore


----------



## sglike01

I looooove Ashley's ring! Thanks for posting, karo!


----------



## olguita225

I love Jessica Alba's and Giuliana Depandi e-rings.Does anybody knows which cut are they?


----------



## DearBuddha

I think they're cushion cuts, if I'm not mistaken. But don't hold me to it


----------



## dls80ucla

karo said:


> One more pic of Ashley's ring



this is my exact dream ring, though i would love a yellow diamond


----------



## c*jo*c

karo said:


> One more pic of Ashley's ring


Thanks for sharing i looked everywhere for a peek & couldn't find a pic! It's a lovely ring!


----------



## antakusuma

DearBuddha said:


> One of Ms. Vickie B's dozens of pretty little baubles. If I could raid one celebrity jewelry box, it would be hers!


 
 ditto...


----------



## nickkyvintage

mmmmmm Canary Yellow!!!!!


----------



## nana00

Katie Holmes with 5-carat oval-shaped diamond set in platinum and rose gold pave setting


----------



## nana00

Heidi Klum with 10-carat yellow canary diamond


----------



## nana00

Jamie Pressly with a round-cut diamond that is reportedly 9 carats


----------



## Swanky

hmmm, maybe 9 carats TOTAL, but there's not a 9 carat solitaire on that hand as far as I can see.


----------



## nana00

Michael Douglas proposed to Catherine Zeta Jones with a 1920s 10-carat diamond engagement ring


----------



## nana00

Jennifer Garner with a reported 500,000 dollar, 4.5 carat cushion cut stunner


----------



## nana00

Mary J Blige with a 7.5 carat platinum sparkler by Jacob the Jeweler.


----------



## nana00

Star Jones with the 7-carat engagement ring Al Reynolds gave her


----------



## sputnik

^^^
poor star jones! all that fugly expensive jewelry and big gay al still isn't straight, and despite all the gastric bypasses, she still looks like a deflated fat person. 
totally OT but i'm feeling *****y today 

czj's ring is really nice. mary j. blige's ring is tacky and gaudy - not surprised it's by jacob the jeweler. jaime pressly's is kinda tacky and fug. jennifer garner's is nice too. i like the style of heidi klum's but i'm just not a fan of yellow diamonds.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

sputnik said:


> totally OT but i'm feeling *****y today


 
Ya think?


----------



## squeakyshooz24

Wow im noticing Lisa has sooo much time on her hands to comment and give opinion to what others have to say. If you dont like why not go play with your dog or get a job and or hobby. Arent we all entitled to our own opinion? If you dont like it dont read it.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^ Being nasty isn't warranted and reflects in an ugly way on both writers.  Show a little class.  That's MY opinion.


----------



## squeakyshooz24

oregonfanlisa said:


> ^^ Being nasty isn't warranted and reflects in an ugly way on both writers. Show a little class. That's MY opinion.


 I agree, please do show some and not so much crass its so unbecoming. Now if you excuse me I have to go help my mother with her Matrixyl. Good day to you, girl?


----------



## lightblue84

Eva Longoria 

Katie Holmes

Jennifer Love Hewitt

Katherine Heigl

Christina Aguilera


----------



## sputnik

oregonfanlisa said:


> Ya think?


 

oh come on, i'm *****ing about some pathetic d-list celebutard. if i were insulting other members i could understand your comment but to take time out of your day to defend star jones? well, that's a little perplexing


----------



## Swanky

um, can we get back ON TOPIC please.


----------



## squeakyshooz24

Has anyone seen Penelope Cruzs' ring? I understand she's engaged to Javier Bardem.


----------



## GoIrish

tresormakati said:


> can someone repost engagement ring of jackie kennedy to JFK?


 
I've never heard the term "Bag Hag" b4, LOVE IT!! Now I know what I am!!! Also, thank you for your pics of Italy. I knew the Pope was cool, but who knew he wore Prada???!!! Ah, it's good to be Catholic!! )


----------



## GoIrish

fendifemale said:


> I'm almost in tears. I'm sorry but Jenna and Kate Hudson's rings look _confused_. And Eva must reads purseblog.


 
Jenna's ring looks as skanky as she IS.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

sputnik said:


> ^^^
> *poor star jones! all that fugly expensive jewelry and big gay al still isn't straight, and despite all the gastric bypasses, she still looks like a deflated fat person. *
> *totally OT but i'm feeling *****y today *
> 
> czj's ring is really nice. mary j. blige's ring is tacky and gaudy - not surprised it's by jacob the jeweler. jaime pressly's is kinda tacky and fug. jennifer garner's is nice too. i like the style of heidi klum's but i'm just not a fan of yellow diamonds.


 
LOL so true....
and it's okay we have all had those days


----------



## lgerman102

here is a pic of Carmen Electra's new engagement ring


----------



## MelWal

Does anyone know of a website that has engagement rings similar to Gwyneth's, Katie Holmes', etc?  It's hard to find the pave/antique looking rings on ordinary sites.


----------



## Swanky

dod you looki at artofplatinum.com?


----------



## dearmissie

lgerman102 said:


> here is a pic of Carmen Electra's new engagement ring



thanks for posting!! ive been wondering what hers looked like. not sure if i like it just yet.. kind of reminds me of death.


----------



## Swanky

it's a black diamond


----------



## missD

carmen's ring looks like something the dude would like not sth that a girl would choose!


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Kournikova 


Katie Holmes 



Ali Larter



Heidi Montag


----------



## KaRoL90

Ahley Simpson old engagement ring


----------



## Swanky

^her "old" one?  Do you mean her promise ring?  Or was she engaged before?


----------



## Lola

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^her "old" one? Do you mean her promise ring? Or was she engaged before?


 
I read on People.com that Ashlee Simpson was showing off her engagement ring--a channel set band--at MTV TRL.  Then the next day she was wearing a different engagement ring --the halo setting diamond.


----------



## Swanky

they mis-spoke I think.  He gave her an eternity band as a promise ring in Oct I think.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mariah Cary 20 carat ring from Nick Cannon


----------



## MelWal

Swanky Mama of Three,

Thanks for artofplatinum.com!  I am loving the site - just what I was looking for.  Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

you're welcome!  Leon does amazing work!


----------



## bisousx

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Mariah Cary 20 carat ring from Nick Cannon


 

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon? Did I miss the memo somewhere?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

There is no way that ring is 20 carats.  More like 10ctw.  Very very pretty pink diamonds!!


----------



## Swanky

Lisa, that's what I was thinking! LOL! These gossip mags have NO idea


----------



## Sass

Wow i didn't even realise that you could get black diamonds, are they more expensive than the regular kind?


----------



## dearmissie

another view of Mariah's ring.


----------



## Lola

^^ Does any one else see how Mariah's ring looks exactly like the ring that Nick Cannon already gave Selita Banks for their engagement (which is now broken off)?  Is he recycling rings?  I find it hard to imagine that Mariah would accept a "used" ring.  

http://www.ringenvy.com/rings/selita-banks-and-nick-cannon-are-engaged%21&img=0


----------



## missD

^ he probably had the stones changed. looks like mariahs has pink diamonds arround the main stone whereas selita's doesnt.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tia Mowry"s Ring 
Taken at her wedding last week


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lola said:


> ^^ Does any one else see how Mariah's ring looks exactly like the ring that Nick Cannon already gave Selita Banks for their engagement (which is now broken off)? Is he recycling rings? I find it hard to imagine that Mariah would accept a "used" ring.
> 
> http://www.ringenvy.com/rings/selita-banks-and-nick-cannon-are-engaged!&img=0


 

Funny I had the same thought, a little too simular for me!


----------



## J Star

Ohhh pink diamond ,who doesn't likey


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I found these photos on a blog comparing rings Nick Cannon gave out!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## sputnik

i think mariah's ring is gaudy. 
though it's tasteful by her standards - i'm surprised it's not a pink butterfly or something.


----------



## evansad

Thank you for posting this picture. I was looking for it onlione and was lead to this site!! Which I LOVE by the way. Thanks again!!!


----------



## bisousx

sputnik said:


> i think mariah's ring is gaudy.
> though it's tasteful by her standards - i'm surprised it's not a pink butterfly or something.


 

Lol! ITA! Oh Mariah... ush:


----------



## KaRoL90

Elisabeth Taylor







Kournikova




Britt Ekland




Kate Moss




Marianne Faithfull


----------



## KaRoL90

Posh




Catherine ZJ




Katie Holmes




Gwen Stefany




Beyonce




Jessica Simpson


----------



## KaRoL90

Charlize Theron


----------



## KaRoL90

Alex Curran 



Breanna Tierney


----------



## KaRoL90

Avril lavigne




Nelly Furtado


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwyneth Paltrow




Catherine ZJ




Jessica Alba




Jennifer Aniston (Brad Pitt e-ring)




Fergie




Britney Spears(Kevin Federline)




Katie Holmes


----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Hurley




Eva Longoria




J-Lo (Ben Affleck e-ring)




Jessica Simpson




Heidi Montag




Katherine Heigl




Christina Aguilera & Nicole Richie


----------



## oregonfanlisa

These are not the same rings, but are similar designs.  Mariah's center setting has the corners nipped off at an angle to mimic the Ascher cut of her diamond.  I think the look is a very pretty interpretation of the halo style.


----------



## GayleLV

^^^ i agree, it's a very beautiful ring, especially w/ the pinks but...WHY would you give your new fiance an extremly similar design of the ring you gave your ex-fiance... that would seriously piss me off, lol..

Katherine Heigl's ring is incredible, LOVE that one


----------



## Rouaa

Mariah's ring again:


----------



## Katykates228

Hi all! I am new to the site and I wanted to say hi and that I LOVE this section!  Talk to you all soon!


----------



## ebonyone

I don't see anything wrong with the same shape but it is a totally different ring. Hers is pink with more diamonds.


----------



## evansad

Is there another view of Tia's ring by chance?


----------



## emma83

Scarlett Johansson's alleged engagement ring from Ryan Reynolds


----------



## shallow-ish

emma83 said:


> Scarlett Johansson's alleged engagement ring from Ryan Reynolds



Not alleged anymore!  It's on!


----------



## tokyogirl

emma83 said:


> Scarlett Johansson's alleged engagement ring from Ryan Reynolds


 
Is it me, but it looks like a nice normal ring (and not one of those *mega* celebrity rings)?


----------



## tokyogirl

Here is an enlarged photo --


----------



## lightblue84

more pics


----------



## toiletduck

^^ I think it's beautiful!  What are the specs? I also think that it looks nice and 'normal'


----------



## tokyogirl




----------



## oregonfanlisa

Very sweet


----------



## tokyogirl

toiletduck said:


> ^^ I think it's beautiful! What are the specs? I also think that it looks nice and 'normal'


 
Ok, as normal as "celebrity" rings get!


----------



## lemonjenny

rainbow_rose said:


> *Kate Beckinsale.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GASP! This one is by far, the prettiest. It's the only one that's unique at all, and not gaudy.


----------



## kenoa

i think kate's and scarlett's are lovely!! Mine is like Kate's but only 2 carats


----------



## Swanky

that photo of Kate's has been in a photo folder on my computer for a long time!  Great inspiration!


----------



## c*jo*c

lemonjenny said:


> GASP! This one is by far, the prettiest. It's the only one that's unique at all, and not gaudy.


 
I agree it's gorgeous & the eternity bands are so simple & elegant it's a gorgeous set... i love it


----------



## c*jo*c

^^ This is the pic i was referring to. (It didn't post on the quote )
Kate Beckensale's gorgeous e-ring.


----------



## lightblue84

Nick Cannon's Wedding Band


----------



## L etoile

Nick's band is bigger than most e-rings!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mariah's Engagment Ring and Band


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mariah 10 ct center stone


----------



## firstaid

c*jo*c said:


> ^^ This is the pic i was referring to. (It didn't post on the quote )
> Kate Beckensale's gorgeous e-ring.
> 
> View attachment 428393
> View attachment 428394


 
I love Kate's ring as well. Does anyone know the specifics of the ring (carats, cut etc)? Here are more pictures of the same ring.


----------



## lightblue84

Mariah Carey And Nick Cannon Rings'


----------



## sputnik

^^

tacky!


----------



## Kare

sputnik said:


> ^^
> 
> tacky!


Which? Both? I think hers looks beautiful. I am not a lover of men sporting alot of bling though.


----------



## hunibe33

c*jo*c said:


> ^^ This is the pic i was referring to. (It didn't post on the quote )
> Kate Beckensale's gorgeous e-ring.
> 
> View attachment 428393
> View attachment 428394


 

I adore Kate's e-ring set, uderstated and exquisitely elegant!  I'm brand new here...greetings to all!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nick Cannons ring photo
Great watch too


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## madem0iselle

this is VERY off topic but mariah has really nice teeth are they real? or venners? =P 
and i still think its sort of stuupid how the ring nick gave her looks like the one he gave to his ex wife !


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Do you remember? Carrie's engagment ring from Aidan!!!

I think it was 3 ct Harry Winston  

I can not wait for the Sex and the City Movie
I was just thinking of Carrie's ring 
Sorry this was the only photo I could find
I do not know how to save photos from the youtube vidoes ???

Note: in the photo it is around her neck


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This is the Youtube link for the Sex and the City Ring
about 5min and 50 seconds into film she opens the ring 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcAAYNmoRp8


about 5 min and 50 seconds into the film she will open the box.
Sorry I do not know how how to save photos from video


----------



## toiletduck

^^ I think it's an Asscher cut, right? *sigh*


----------



## shu

Is it just me or is Nick Cannon's ring too big for his finger?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I was able to find the photo of the Ring from Sex and the city
In the photo is the pear she hated and the Asher she loved.
Ascher 3.35 ct.

I want to see the ring she will get in the New Sex and the City Movie from 
Mr. Big


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Does anyone now the carat weight of Nicky Hiltonsold engagment ring?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

It looks like it could be 6-7ctw.  Nice size.  Cute setting with the little micro-pave bands.


----------



## Swanky

was going to guess around 6 -ish myself!

DYING for those delicate micropave bands


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> was going to guess around 6 -ish myself!
> 
> DYING for those delicate micropave bands


 

I agree


----------



## kirasiena

really love Heidi Klum's, it's quite a beautiful piece


----------



## kenoa

My engagement ring got stolen yesterday 
my ring was off as my fingers are swollen due to being 6 months pregnant.
my wonderful husband as tried to make it better by offering a replacement but it wont be the same.


----------



## Lola

Kenoa, so sorry to hear about your ring--<<hugs>>


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg thats horrible!!


----------



## kenoa

thanks ladies!!
We decided to go out looking for a new ring this weekend, and a trinity ring to symbol Myself, my hubby and our baby!


----------



## imashopaholic

Kenoa that's such a beautiful idea, but I'm sorry to hear your original engagement ring went missing. How awful. Best of luck finding the perfect piece. How fun!


----------



## karo

A good shot of Eva Longoria's set


----------



## imashopaholic

Looks a bit big for her. I'd be getting that sucker resized to avoid it slipping off my finger. No doubt it's insured, and in any case she can probably afford a hundred more of them if it ever does go missing.


----------



## c*jo*c

It think the thin band is so much prettier than the chunky one she had 1st. Although both are nice separately i don't think they went well together. I've attached a pic of her other ring.

I love love love her e-ring!!


----------



## karo

*Sarah Jessica Parker* - not sure if it's her actual engagement ring though


----------



## antakusuma

I love her to bits. but her undereye wrinkles are 




karo said:


> *Sarah Jessica Parker* - not sure if it's her actual engagement ring though


----------



## a_mo

A close up of Mariah's set.  (LUV IT)


----------



## a_mo

Here is another pic of Ashlee Simpson's ring! Hope this isn't a duplicate!!


----------



## kenoa

does any one have a pic of brooke meullers ring.. i hear its 11 carats


----------



## toiletduck

^^ No idea who she is but 11 carats?!?!


----------



## kenoa

she just got married to charlie sheen


----------



## Peaches23

I absolutely adore kate b's ring!! what cut is it?


----------



## blizbeth7070

I haven't seen Brooke Mueller's ring, but it is around 11 carats! I heard somehwere on the news. I'd love to see it!


----------



## Swanky

I'm pretty sure it's 11 TOTAL, not an 11 crt solitaire.


----------



## blizbeth7070

That would be a little more practical- but still, 11 carats is quite a bit!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Charlie Sheen can darn well afford to give her an 11 ctw e-ring.  And to marry him, she probably deserves it.  That will be a challenge-filled partnership.


----------



## claudette2

kenoa said:


> does any one have a pic of brooke meullers ring.. i hear its 11 carats


 
This is all I could find. Not the best picture, but shows you how BIG it looks on her finger and tells us it is a radiant cut, fancy canary yellow diamond.

http://www.diamondring.com/journal/1077-rafinity-alon-barak-engagement-ring-sheen-charlie/


----------



## jenzee_h

I love Ashlee Simpsons ring! Anybody seen a close up of it with her wedding band?


----------



## jenzee_h

Okay, here is the best shot I could find for Brooke Mueller!


----------



## imashopaholic

11cts!!  Mine is 2 and it takes up almost the entire width of my finger. Do celebs get bigger and better diamonds to prove a point or what? Like, I love you more than anything so here's the largest stone I could find. Hmmm.


----------



## luxurina

kirsten said:


> Heidi Montag's engagement ring...


Her ring is not a real diamond..It's glass that's lab processed to become a diamond


----------



## luxurina

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kate Winslet
> Victoria Beckham


 
DOES ANYONE HAPPEN TO KNOW WHAT SIZE IS VICTORIA'S RIN? I JUST LOVE IT


----------



## jenzee_h

I don't think that picture is Victoria's ring. Her first ring was a Marquise and the one she has now is a yellow diamond. The diamond in that picture is a pear shape - I think it belongs to Lara Bingle, an Australian model.


----------



## amber11

i'm pretty sure that pear is victoria's, the marquise was her first one, but she also has like a canary yellow, a gold emerald one, an oval, a ruby and green emerald cocktail rings she has a million its ridiculous!! and i'm so jealous!!


----------



## amber11

victoria beckhams-
http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?i...elrose4oj0.jpg

and the *yellow solitaire diamond*, this one looks small compared to the others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all these pictures i got from www.victoriadavidbeckham.blogspot.com


----------



## amber11

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?i...4thbirtgf4.jpg

and here is her *GINORMOUS pear*, i would love to know how many carats this is it takes up half her finger!


----------



## amber11

http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?i...gvictorqh4.jpg

and here is her *green emerald cocktail ring*


----------



## amber11

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?i...gvictorrf1.jpg

here's victoria beckhams gold and yellow diamond emerald ( i don't kno the technical names for it)


----------



## a_mo

Here is Victoria B. wearing a band!! I've never seen this before!


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## jenzee_h

Yeah she never wears her wedding band, I wonder why? I would feel as if it were bad luck or something if I never wore mine.


----------



## Swanky

Karol, who are those photos of?


----------



## KaRoL90

Sorry i forgot to write!   This is Christina Aguilera's ring


----------



## twigski

Does anyone know how many cts eva longoria's E-ring is?


----------



## luxurina

Can anyone upload a close up of Andie McDowell's ring?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

jullian Depandi Engagement Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another photo of Juliana Depandi's ring


----------



## jenzee_h

twigski said:


> Does anyone know how many cts eva longoria's E-ring is?


 I'm pretty sure the centre stone is 5 carats.


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwen Stefany








Heidi Klum (I love her ring!)



K. Steward




Kate Moss Engagement ring to Pete


----------



## KaRoL90

jullian Depandi



Victoria Beckham







Paris Hilton



Denise Richards


----------



## PurpleRose

luxurina said:


> Her ring is not a real diamond..It's glass that's lab processed to become a diamond


 
I don't think that's actually possible. Glass and diamond have two different chemical makeups. There is such a thing as a lab-grown diamond, though I don't think what's in Heidi's ring... most of the reports seem to say it's an amethyst.


----------



## Swanky

^true, it's not a fake diamond. . . it's not even passed off as a simulated diamond.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Does that make the engagement simulated too?  Fits don't it?


----------



## jenzee_h

oregonfanlisa said:


> Does that make the engagement simulated too? Fits don't it?


 
Fits perfectly... I can't stand those two. They are so fake and all about attention. Did you hear the latest about their Wedding being filmed as an MTV show? Who the hell would watch that!


----------



## PurpleRose

oregonfanlisa said:


> Does that make the engagement simulated too? Fits don't it?


 
If it's amethyst, it's not simulated. They're a real (albeit inexpensive) gemstone.

I'm not defending them, as I'm not into them or their show at all, but there's nothing wrong or strange about getting engaged with a stone other than a diamond.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Will & jada Smith at the Lakers game this week.
From a distance you can see the 12 carat Emerald in her hand






[/IMG]


Sorry, I do not know how to enlarge photos.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Here is another Photos Jada Pinkett Smith 12 carat Emerald Engagement Ring from Will


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## c*jo*c

luxurina said:


> Her ring is not a real diamond..It's glass that's lab processed to become a diamond


 
I read that her e-ring wasn't a pink diamond it was a lavender Amethyst. Which is a pretty stone but it's no pink diamond!! 
Spencer bought the ring from the Ice Accessory store at the Brentwood Mall! I bet she was  !!!

I bet thats why she called the engagement off so she could get a better one now the engagement is back on! Anything for publicity!!!


----------



## SILAEDIZ

love this! :shame:



rainbow_rose said:


> *Kathryn Heigl.*
> *xxxRosexxx*


----------



## imashopaholic

Katherine's ring is gorgeous, as is she.


----------



## Elvawith

omg i am in LOVE with Katherines ring.. STUNNING.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

i'm not a big fan of pears, but her's is just too pretty!


----------



## Chanel1900

does anyone know the info on heidi montag's new and real engagement ring? it looks pretty


----------



## cherylc

KaRoL90 said:


>


 

i love xtina but i do not like her engagement ring at all. it reminds me of a NFL championship ring or something.


----------



## sputnik

^^
i hate her ring too. it's clunky and gaudy.


----------



## gluck

I think Christina's ring looked better w/out the ring guards.  Just the solitaire.  Less gaudy.....


----------



## greenpixie

sweetdreamer16 said:


> i'm not a big fan of pears, but her's is just too pretty!


 
ITA! That ring is gorgeous!


----------



## nickelodeon

i love love love all these pics, kate beckinsale's, avril's, and angie's are awesome. the others are too much but nonetheless GORGEOUS! the three i mentioned are the only ones i think i can carry off. but give me any of those other rings and i wouldn't complain, especially katherine heigl's and jessica alba's!


----------



## blingbling22

linzerella83 said:


> Sienna Miller's engagement ring to Jude Law in 2005


 I _looooooove_ this ring!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith 12 carat engagement ring


----------



## theresyresey

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)


 
I think her ring would look better smaller, its kinda clunky on her finger esp with the other ring. I just dislike the mix of the two metals i looks tacky.


BTW I love Evas Ring its sooo pretty and it looks classic!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith 12 carat Emerald Cut Diamond Enagement Ring from Will


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another of Jada's ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith 12 ct Emerald Engagment ring


----------



## GayleLV

i've been looking through the threads and can't find it...if it's here and i missed it, my apologies, but is there a picture of jennifer love hewitt's engagement ring anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## pursemember

i love jadas wellendorf bracelet the woven gold is wonderful


----------



## wantitneedit

^i'm with you on that one lilach, i love 'architectural' type pieces.  that's a real work of art, quite individual, unique and could easily be a one -off which i appreciate.   Why oh why can't this money tree grow a little faster?!!!!


----------



## kenoa

I agree about the one off pieces, they are much more interesting!
I found the perfect new engagement ring. My hubby had my old one remade and he bought me a trinity ring too. 
I have other news too my lovley baby daughter arrived early!! baby Yasmina Siobhan...better than any diamond!


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

1. Eva Longoria (5 carat emerald-cut, 248-diamond white-gold ring designed by Jean Dousset, estimated cost $500K)
2. Katie Holmes (5 carat oval-shaped diamond set in platinum and rose gold)
3. Mariah Carey (17 carat emerald-cut, fancy light pink diamond (10 carat) surrounded by 58 intense pink diamonds, flanked by two half-moon diamonds from Jacob & Co, cost $2.5 million)
4. Christina Aguilera (5 carat platinum ring set with a combination of brilliant & princess-cut diamonds from Stephen Webster, estimated cost $80K)
5. Catherine Zeta-Jones (10 carat marquise diamond from Fred Leighton, cost $1 million)
6. Heidi Klum (10 carat canary yellow oval diamond, estimated cost $150,000)
7. Jennifer Lopez (14.5 carat blue brilliant cut diamond with platinum band, estimated cost over $5 million)
8. Katherine Heigl (3 carat pear shaped diamond with pave diamonds, designed by Ryan Ryan)
9. Elizabeth Taylor (33.19 carat Krupp diamond, cost $305,000 in 1968, at the time the highest price paid at auction for a diamond ring)
10. Scarlett Johansson ( 3 carat round brilliant solitaire on an intertwined yellow gold band, estimated cost $30K)


----------



## bag happy

lilach said:


> i love jadas wellendorf bracelet the woven gold is wonderful



gorgeous bracelet!

i love wellendorf   saving now for a wellendorf rhr - it's taking way too long.


----------



## kenoa

does anyone have a pic of Uma thurmans  new engagement ring?? i read that its 8 carats with 20 smaller stones.


----------



## Sass

Does anyone have a pic of megan fox's ring, not really that interested in her, but i read somewhere that her ring was really pretty!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

KaRoL90 said:


> 1. Eva Longoria (5 carat emerald-cut, 248-diamond white-gold ring designed by Jean Dousset, estimated cost $500K)
> 2. Katie Holmes (5 carat oval-shaped diamond set in platinum and rose gold)
> 3. Mariah Carey (17 carat emerald-cut, fancy light pink diamond (10 carat) surrounded by 58 intense pink diamonds, flanked by two half-moon diamonds from Jacob & Co, cost $2.5 million)
> 4. Christina Aguilera (5 carat platinum ring set with a combination of brilliant & princess-cut diamonds from Stephen Webster, estimated cost $80K)
> 5. Catherine Zeta-Jones (10 carat marquise diamond from Fred Leighton, cost $1 million)
> 6. Heidi Klum (10 carat canary yellow oval diamond, estimated cost $150,000)
> 7. Jennifer Lopez (14.5 carat blue brilliant cut diamond with platinum band, estimated cost over $5 million)
> 8. Katherine Heigl (3 carat pear shaped diamond with pave diamonds, designed by Ryan Ryan)
> 9. Elizabeth Taylor (33.19 carat Krupp diamond, cost $305,000 in 1968, at the time the highest price paid at auction for a diamond ring)
> 10. Scarlett Johansson ( 3 carat round brilliant solitaire on an intertwined yellow gold band, estimated cost $30K)


 
Does anyone now the shape of Jennifer Lopez Blue Diamond


----------



## Miss Socialite

It appears to be a radiant cut diamond.


----------



## Swanky

^That's my guess as well. . .  hard to tell from that pic though.


----------



## Miss Socialite

She must really like that cut because a great deal of her rings (past and present) are radiant. I can see why though, it truly is a beautiful cut.


----------



## KaRoL90

http://music.aol.com/photo-galleries/celebrity-weddings-engagement-rings


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo i love the radiant cut!!
its so sparkly and pretty!! =)


----------



## irishpandabear

That blue diamond is like heaven!  I liked her pink one too!


----------



## KaRoL90

J-LO and Marck Anthony




Ashlee Simpson




Carmen Electra




C-Z Jones




Eva Longoria




Ivana *****


​


----------



## KaRoL90

Melania *****




Pamela Anderson




Scarlet Johanson




Vanessa Bryant




Posh


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Kidman


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

[img=http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9799/sqrockonfingerguitarql7.jpg]


----------



## hunibe

Wow, thanks KaRo!!  Nice rings I could never afford in this lifetime.....


...I can't believe this is Pam Anderson--I thought this was Melanie Griffith!!  Anyone agree?


Pamela Anderson


----------



## AndreaSweetie

love Paris's and Benji's.


----------



## uscgiri

I just read Mena Suvari got engaged...has anyone seen a picture of her ring?


----------



## Bride2B

Does anyone have a pic of Ali Landrey's e-ring? (NOT from Mario Lopez....from her current husband)....It has a gorgeous flowery halo & I would love to save a pic of it! TIA!


----------



## Miss Socialite

Here's a pretty good close up of Ali's engagement ring


----------



## karo

Lisa Rinna

Jennifer Love Hewitt

Jada Pinkett Smith

Victoria Beckham


Britney's ring from K-Fed


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

^^^ I  JLH's ring!!!


----------



## twigski

Karo, 
you mean the ring Britney purchased for herself when she married K fed


----------



## karo

^^^^ Oh yeah, forgot she had to pay to get it from him


----------



## KaRoL90

Cindi Crawford


----------



## KaRoL90

Posh


----------



## kenoa

i dislike that ring on Posh it's too big and gaudy....


----------



## Swanky

that's an engagement ring?
This thread is for celeb engagment rings


----------



## nillacobain

This is my fav... small and very elegant! This is the ring that most of women could have! I think that Victoria Beckham gets a brand new ring every year, my fav is her first engagement ring!


----------



## Miss Socialite

I do not like Amy's ring at all! IMO it looks cheap, like something that came out of a Cracker Jack box.

As for Victoria's emerald, she wears all her rings as "engagement" rings so it could be construed as one. Therefore I believe it's in the appropriate place.


----------



## GayleLV

Miss Socialite said:


> As for Victoria's emerald, she wears all her rings as "engagement" rings so it could be construed as one. Therefore I believe it's in the appropriate place.


 
yeah, seriously...a woman like her probably does not stick to the one and only original engagement ring she was given and would sport it like many of us...she has the luxury (and boy does she ever) of switching around her engagement rings..or rings on the engagement finger, etc..all she wants. ITA  And that's one amazing emerald btw 

 good post!


----------



## antakusuma

agree with *Gaylelv*. This emerald just AMAZING. 

There's no such thing as too big in jewellery. But tht's just my opinion.... 




KaRoL90 said:


> Posh


----------



## Miss Socialite

antakusuma said:


> There's no such thing as too big in jewellery. But tht's just my opinion....



I could not agree more


----------



## misschbby

i think too big is tacky and unwearable imo


----------



## janelles

kenoa said:


> i dislike that ring on Posh it's too big and gaudy....


 
There's no such thing as "too big" when referring to jewellry, the only time you have to worry about something being "too big" is when you're giving birth or having a heart attack...... imo.


----------



## antakusuma

Or when ur hair is like Amy Winehouse. 



janelles said:


> There's no such thing as "too big" when referring to jewellry, the only time you have to worry about something being "too big" is when you're giving birth or having a heart attack...... imo.


----------



## Miss Socialite

antakusuma said:


> Or when ur hair is like Amy Winehouse.



Haha, too true. I saw a picture where she was coming out of her house the other day. I couldn't help but think "what the heck does she have in that thing (meaning her hair of course). It looked like she stuck a large ball up there and then combed her hair over it. Holy smokes she an interesting individual! Great singer but weird!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce ring not what we thought!


----------



## coleigh

I hope this has not been posted.  I love her ring.  Does anyone know the cut?


----------



## karo

^^^ Looks like a cushion cut to me.


----------



## KaRoL90

Jada Pinket Smith (Just Jared)
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...=jada-pinkett-smith-honored-by-essence-08.jpg
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...=jada-pinkett-smith-honored-by-essence-24.jpg


----------



## .pursefiend.

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Beyonce ring not what we thought!


 

thats it?!


----------



## Swanky

I'm SURE that's not _it_, they're notoriously private.


----------



## KaRoL90

Melania *****





Adriana Lima





Paris Hilton old e-ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

.pursefiend. said:


> thats it?!


 
I think she will appear with her engagment ring
And it will be LARGE 
You know J will ICE her!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mel B's Engagement Ring
Sorry I do not know how to crop and enlarge the ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another good photo of Melanie *****'s Engagement Ring


----------



## Blueberry

WAAAAW !! 
My favorite e-rings are Eva's + Melanie *****`s


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Usher's wife Tameka Fosters Engagement ring
Sorry I do not know how to enlarge the ring photo


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith E-Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada looks great


----------



## Lola

Anyone have a good close up of Rachel Hunter's e-ring?


----------



## KaRoL90

Here you are! Rachel Hunter's e-ring


----------



## gluck

Has anyone seen Uma Thurman's e-ring up close?  I hear it's supposed to be amazing!


----------



## Miss_Q

gluck said:


> Has anyone seen Uma Thurman's e-ring up close? I hear it's supposed to be amazing!


 

Supposedly it is a eight-carat diamond surrounded by 20 smaller stones


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Holy Cow! Most of the rocks here are HUGE!

love love love love the Eva Longoria ring!


----------



## KaRoL90

Adriana Lima 


Ali Larter 




Uma Thurman Not the best but you can see that's really big! 


Rihanna


----------



## karo

^^^ Didn't know Rihanna was engaged.


----------



## sputnik

rihanna's is clunky and ugly.


----------



## KaRoL90

Yes karo rihanna is engaged with Chris Brown i think.. ^^


----------



## karo

*Ellen DeGeneres* and *Portia de Rossi* exchanged platinum wedding bands designed by Neil Lane (who also designed de Rossi's marquis-cut diamond engagement ring)


----------



## Tina_sue

Nice... 


karo said:


> *Ellen DeGeneres* and *Portia de Rossi* exchanged platinum wedding bands designed by Neil Lane (who also designed de Rossi's marquis-cut diamond engagement ring)


----------



## triotrio

Sarah Michelle Gellers engagement set - my favourite. It's by Cathy Waterman.

She has said that the engagement ring diamond is actually held up by dragonflies when you look up close. Not sure if it's a dc'd style though - she got engaged back in '01.

And the wedding ring is beautiful enough to be a stunner just worn on it's own. Gorgeous.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Wow!


----------



## karo

Kate Walsh's set


----------



## kenoa

is kate's a gold band and a platinum e-ring???


----------



## KaRoL90

Hilary Duff


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Kidman 








Elton John


----------



## nycgirl191

Sass said:


> Wow i didn't even realise that you could get black diamonds, are they more expensive than the regular kind?



Cheaper, actually, since it doesn't matter what the clarity is so much   You can't see the flaws anyway.


----------



## nycgirl191

It's the classiest thing about her  (sorry ScarJo fans)


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo i like kathrine higels wedding band and how its diamonds and saphires!! nice combo!


----------



## karo

A nice close-up of Katherine Heigl's ring


----------



## Nefredity

Beyonce's ring from Jay Z: 18 carat flawless diamond by Lorraine Schwartz, valued at more than $5 million dollars.


----------



## kenoa

here's the link to beyonce's ring from jay-z
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20224021,00.html


----------



## amber11

^ holy comoly that thing is huge!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

HERE IS BEYONCES RING






UPDATE: Sources claim the ring is 18 carats and from Lorraine Schwartz and costs 5 mill.  I see the Jiggaman did his homework on a womans best friend.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another one from Mrs. Carter


Ok this ring make my 4 ct look like----- ok my husband does not want to here this. 
Might cause a divorce.


----------



## antakusuma

^^ i am a little disappointed that it's an emerald cut.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow thats massive!!!


----------



## Swanky

It doesn't look like 18 to me.  .  .
It's beautiful, but if I didn't know and was forced to guess I'd have guessed closer to 12 crts


----------



## jenzee_h

Her ring is amazing. I can't believe that she never wears it... I would be flaunting that thing non stop. I mean, really, what a waste of $5 million when she NEVER wears it! It's not as if she doesn't have the security to protect her, right?


----------



## Miss Socialite

It looks much larger than 12cts. Melania's ring is 12 cts and Beyonce's stone has quite a larger stone presence than hers. Nonetheless, it's stunning!


----------



## twigski

Does anyone know the ct sz of Gwenth paltrow & angie harmon's ring? TIA


----------



## triotrio

Have to say I'm not a fan. It just looks like a great big chunk of glass! I do think that diamonds are prettier when they're smaller and sparklier. 

I also find the materialism behind it a bit skeevy. I don't like when engagement/wedding rings are clearly trumpeting a couples net worth. That's making them signify more about the bank balance than the love.


----------



## burberryprncess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> HERE IS BEYONCES RING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Sources claim the ring is 18 carats and from Lorraine Schwartz and costs 5 mill.  I see the Jiggaman did his homework on a womans best friend.



 18 carats!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It doesn't look like 18 to me. . .
> It's beautiful, but if I didn't know and was forced to guess I'd have guessed closer to 12 crts


 

This is a photo of Jada's 12 ct and Bey's 18ct What do you think about size between the two?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Try these again


----------



## veggiegrlnc

I like that Beyonce's ring is an emerald cut.  It shows the clarity and quality of the stone without a bunch of bling.

Her ring is awesome.


----------



## Swanky

just not seeing a *6 crt* difference personally


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another view of Beyonce 18 ct Emerald Engagement ring. 

http://www.sandrarose.com/images2/beyonce-ring-small.jpg


----------



## karo

J.Los ring from Marc Anthony

Victoria Beckham's


----------



## J Star

Holy snikies! 18 cts? 12 cts..........


----------



## triotrio

Why doesn't Victoria wear her original engagement ring EVER??? 

I'm all about switching it up, but I haven't seen her wear her original ring or her wedding ring in ages!


----------



## Miss Socialite

It's probably too small for her now (in terms of carats). The smallest stone I've seen her wear recently is the 5 or 6ct radiant canary diamond. I am, however, loving her new ring. Amazing!!!


----------



## sglike01

Miss Socialite said:


> It's probably too small for her now (in terms of carats). The smallest stone I've seen her wear recently is the 5 or 6ct radiant canary diamond. I am, however, loving her new ring. Amazing!!!


 

I'm pretty sure this ring she's wearing (in the pic debuting her new cut) is borrowed for fashion week / for the runway show.  I read that it's chopard i believe, though i'm not positive.  but we should start a thread for borrowed jewels that celebs wear on the red carpet, etc!

http://offtherack.peoplestylewatch.com/2008/09/09/victoria-beckhams-new-short-do-think-gamine/


----------



## karo

^^^^ The ring on the pic is definitely hers. She's been wearing it a lot lately


----------



## antakusuma

I think it look like glass cos it's emerald cut. Not that it's too big. Emerald cuts are just not as brilliant cos it has the least facets. 

5 million is loose change to JayZ, so in that context u can't say that he's showing off or anything. He's being prudent! hehe. 




triotrio said:


> Have to say I'm not a fan. It just looks like a great big chunk of glass! I do think that diamonds are prettier when they're smaller and sparklier.
> 
> I also find the materialism behind it a bit skeevy. I don't like when engagement/wedding rings are clearly trumpeting a couples net worth. That's making them signify more about the bank balance than the love.


----------



## antakusuma

once again, i am going to swoon over VB's baubles! She has such great taste in jewellery. And i love her new hair.


----------



## KaRoL90

Tara Reid and Julien Jarmoune are engaged!


----------



## DearBuddha

KaRoL90 said:


> Tara Reid and Julien Jarmoune are engaged!


Her rep just released a statement saying they're not. Guess we won't see any new sparkles today.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I just want all of you to know when I saw this ring 

A 22.76 ct pear owned by Ellen Barkin 
I fill Ill


----------



## karo

^^^^^ It's stunning.


----------



## bextasy

wow....


----------



## Swanky

do you have a pic of it face up?  Looks more like and oval or marquis{?}
Is this a piece she auctioned?

Unbelievable


----------



## shanam

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I just want all of you to know when I saw this ring
> 
> A 22.76 ct pear owned by Ellen Barkin
> I fill Ill



That is not a pear.  It is a marquise.  Look at the prongs.  A pear always has a prong at it's tip for protection.


----------



## lgerman102

here is a pic of beyonce and her ring


----------



## kenoa

cheryl cole of british girlband girls aloud and x factor judge. Rumoured to be worth £150,000


----------



## amber11

sorry if this has already been said, but how many carats is gwyneth paltrow's ring... i absolutely adore it!


----------



## amber11

kenoa said:


> cheryl cole of british girlband girls aloud and x factor judge. Rumoured to be worth £150,000



i love cheryl, but not a fan of the ring its too bulky and i don't like the yellow


----------



## kenoa

Singer Delta Goodrem's engagement ring from Brian McFadden. Very pretty and simple


----------



## kenoa

Princess Mary of Denmark.[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]an emerald cut diamond and two emerald cut rubies[/FONT]


----------



## triotrio

I LOVE diamond rings that have coloured stones beside them. You always do a double take and want to look at them more closely.


----------



## KaRoL90

Some links 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...favourite-thing--diamond-engagement-ring.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-476927/Elen-Rives-puts-engagement-ring-on.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Lynn-Spears-16-shows-new-engagement-ring.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ghter-law-shows-dazzling-engagement-ring.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-rumours-flaunting-ring-wedding-finger.html


----------



## KaRoL90

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Camille--unveils-diamond-engagement-ring.html


----------



## sglike01

karo said:


> ^^^^ The ring on the pic is definitely hers. She's been wearing it a lot lately


 
Whoops - I replied to the wrong post before so it was confusing.

Yes, the canary yellow is hers - the ring I was referring to is the 19 carat (supposed - according to people) emerald cut with channel set diamonds on the band that she wore during fashion week that is borrowed.

http://offtherack.peoplestylewatch.com/2008/09/09/victoria-beckhams-new-short-do-think-gamine/


----------



## karo

^^^ This ring is really gorgeous. I would like to borrow it myself!


----------



## Miss Socialite

I'm pretty sure this is Uma's engagement ring


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg uma's ring is so freaking huge!!!


----------



## KaRoL90

Mena Suvari 



 




Jada Pinkett Smith 





Jennifer Hudson


----------



## KaRoL90

Avril Lavigne


----------



## KaRoL90

Jamie-Lynn Spears


----------



## KaRoL90

Uma Thurman


----------



## KaRoL90

Katie Holmes 


Heidi Klum 


J-LO


----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Hurley 


Caterine Z.J 


Eva Longoria 




Dita


----------



## KaRoL90

Jennifer Garner


----------



## KaRoL90

More


----------



## KaRoL90

J-LO 




Kate Walsh 




Kelis pink diamonds


----------



## KaRoL90

A great shot of Katie Holmes 


Liv Tyler 


Marcia Cross 




Melania *****


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Kidman 6 cts! 




Paris 




Rebecca Romijn 


Sarah Michelle Gellar 


Zang Zii


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg all of them are so massive!!
like jen garners one and zang zii!!!


----------



## lgerman102

i love sarah michelle gellars wedding set


----------



## lgerman102

and i love jessica simpson's wedding set and her sister ashlee's wedding set


----------



## gluck

Thank you KaRoL 90 for those great posts!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*KaRol-* you posted wonderful photos!

i especially liked seeing garner's ering b/c she doesn't wear it all that often.


----------



## MichelleBB

Wow nice photos! I bought my engagement ring with my hubby at http://www.idonowidont.com and it totally has the same look as the one Scarlet Johansson has sporting on her hand after Ryan Reynolds popped the question. I feel like a movie star!


----------



## karo

Great pics! Thanks for posting. Love Jennifer Garner's rings.

Here are pics of J.Lo's fabulous yellow diamond ring and second with a blue diamond.


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karo

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## KaRoL90

Thank fot the pics! I love Jada's e-ring! Here some more!
Jennifer Aniston to Brad Pitt 



 




Anna Kurikova 



 [img=http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7462/annakurikovayx9.jpg]
Avril


----------



## KaRoL90

Posh 




Xtina Aguilera


----------



## KaRoL90

Coleen McLoughlin


----------



## KaRoL90

Curtney Cox 








Debra Messing 




Demi Moore


----------



## KaRoL90

Denise Richards 




Dita


----------



## KaRoL90

Donatella Versace


----------



## KaRoL90

Eva


----------



## KaRoL90

Greace Kelly 12 cts


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwen and Gavin 




Heidi Klum 








Janet Jackson


----------



## KaRoL90

Jenna Bush 




Jennifer Morrison 




Jessica Simpson


----------



## KaRoL90

Madonna 




Marilyn 




Mila Jovovich


----------



## sweetdreamer16

not a fan of demi's ring at all!! it has no sparkle and just looks like glass!!!


----------



## karo

Caterine Zeta-Jones and her marqiuse cut


----------



## KaRoL90

sweetdreamer16 said:


> not a fan of demi's ring at all!! it has no sparkle and just looks like glass!!!


Yes I think the same. I don't like it. I prefere Xtina or Avril. It's big and simple an i love it!


----------



## kenoa

i dont think that is Colleen's real ering! i saw her old one and it was a platinum jacob&co one.
i think that one was her 21st birthday present from Wayne.


----------



## kenoa




----------



## triotrio

When Colleen got married she upgraded her engagement ring to the above monstrosity. Shame. It's so tacky and her original ring was still pretty bling. 

I have to say also, that I dislike Jada's ring. It just always looks too big for her finger. It actually looks like its pulling on her finger all the time!

LOVE Jenna Bush's ring though. Love Sapphires in E-rings. I have a Sapphire & Diamond one myself though so I'm a bit biased!


----------



## kenoa

Jenna Dewan e ring from Channing Tatum


----------



## lgerman102

i love jenna dewan's ering and i love jenna bush's ering also... i am a proud owner of a sapphire and diamond engagement ring


----------



## PrincessMe

another pic of Beyonce's ring


----------



## kenoa

Megan Fox. It looks to me to be an engagement and wedding ring?? I didn't know she married Brian Austin Green.


----------



## candypants1100

^i'm not really liking that combo...i think the wedding (?) band is too thick


----------



## Miss Socialite

kenoa said:


> Megan Fox. It looks to me to be an engagement and wedding ring?? I didn't know she married Brian Austin Green.




I don't think they did marry (I could be wrong though). Perhaps she just likes the look of the two rings together. I, sometimes, wear what most perceive to be a wedding set and I'm single. Most of the time it's when I go out with friends and don't want to be hit on by guys but there are other times as well. I guess it's all a matter of taste.


----------



## cocoblush

Honestly i like all the celeb engagment rings because they all look beautiful in their own ways but the one that stood out for me the most is the swirly ring Brad Pitt made for Jen Aniston.. SIMPLY STUNNING!! 



karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston's ring designed for her by Brad Pitt


----------



## karo

A great view of J.Lo's blue diamond ring - it's fabulous.


----------



## Miss Socialite

I'm sorry but, in my opinion, it's nothing spectacular. It looks like a large aquamarine and diamond ring; and it falls severely short of impressing me. In fact all her jewellery falls short of impressing me. I get the impression she goes for size and quantity rather than quality. Her yellow diamond ring is just as pale as this blue one, and just as unimpressive.


----------



## amber11

^^ i like more dainty rings so J.LO's isn't my type either, for example i love gwyneth paltrow or kate beckinsales those are my 2 favorites!


----------



## Miss Socialite

Gwyneth's ring is simply breathtaking! It's slightly larger, which I like, but it's still very feminine and delicate. Kate's ring is also beautiful. I'm in love with her entire set though


----------



## originalheather

Another pic of Eva's ring (thanks to LaLohan who posted this on the celebrity thread)


----------



## twigski

Miss Socialite said:


> I'm sorry but, in my opinion, it's nothing spectacular. It looks like a large aquamarine and diamond ring; and it falls severely short of impressing me. In fact all her jewellery falls short of impressing me. I get the impression she goes for size and quantity rather than quality. Her yellow diamond ring is just as pale as this blue one, and just as unimpressive.


 
I agree. It just looks like a large M or a P in color if there's such a thing.


----------



## Miss Socialite

In my opinion, this is what a good quality blue diamond should look like, and this is what she should have bought if she truly wanted to impress people.


----------



## twigski

I just read this regarding Beyonce:

The singer says she did not want an engagement ring.

"People put too much emphasis on that," she told the mag. "It's just material and it's just silly to me." 




PrincessMe said:


> another pic of Beyonce's ring


----------



## Miss Socialite

That statement is beyond hysterical, and hypocritical, to me. Someone who isn't materialistic doesn't wear a $5 million dollar, 18ct flawless diamond around... ever.


----------



## AnayasMom

Miss Socialite said:


> That statement is beyond hysterical, and hypocritical, to me. Someone who isn't materialistic doesn't wear a $5 million dollar, 18ct flawless diamond around... ever.


 
but I understand what she means. An engagement ring is different than a wedding ring, it symbolizes something different. And considering they had a small wedding very much out of the public eye, I dont think its hypocritical at all.


----------



## Miss Socialite

I, too, understand what she's eluding to. I believe that when it comes to the love of two people who want to share their lives with one another, an engagement ring is not necessary or warranted. The "issue", if you will, is she appears to be claiming that she's not materialistic, especially when it comes to something as "silly" as an engagement ring. Yet she walks around with a $5 million dollar piece of jewellery and her hand. If she thinks it's so "silly" and "material" why is she even wearing it in the first place? Why not just stick to the simple band and/or the tattoo? When you claim something is silly and material but you do it anyway, you're being hypocritical; and the definition of the word denotes this fact. It's like me saying, publicly no less, that flaunting one's wealth with expensive cars, handbags and jewellery is preposterous and pontificating yet I sit there with a large diamond on, clutching the latest, and most expensive, handbag with the keys to my Rolls-Royce Phantom dangling from my other hand. Hypocritical indeed, on all accounts!

As for your remarks about her wedding, I see no point. She did have a small wedding but a very lavish one. And it was hardly out of the public's eye. When you invite a slew of high-profile celebrities and it has media coverage, that is not "very much out of the public eye". Please note, however, that my remark about her hypocrisy was not about her wedding, how far it was from the public's eye or even her lifestyle in general. If it were I could go on, in great length, about just how materialistic she truly is. It was merely about a $5 million dollar, 18ct flawless bauble that sits upon a supposed not materialistic person's hand.

As an exceedingly materialistic person myself I don't blame her for relishing in the good life. I do myself, and quite frequently. However I'm not sitting there claiming that material things are silly and unneeded whilst thoroughly enjoying and flaunting them.

I'm not here to fight with you on this matter. We obviously have very differing opinions about her, and I most certainly respect that.


----------



## Miss Socialite

Oh I hope no one thinks I was trying to be nasty or antagonistic in my last post. I just re-read it and it does, at times, come across that way. My apologies if anyone, especially you Anayasmom, thought I was too cross.


----------



## Swanky

but it was a gift.  It's possible to not be materialistic AND wear big jewelry.  It was GIFTED to her.  What should she do?  Not wear it? ush:


----------



## Miss Socialite

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but it was a gift.  It's possible to not be materialistic AND wear big jewelry.  It was GIFTED to her.  What should she do?  Not wear it? ush:



  Yes that's always an option but obviously not a feasible one for you.  Perish the thought. I have many things given to me that I choose not to wear because I don't care for it. I have had them auctioned off or just sold them and then given the money to charity. I don't wear things just to appease others.



My point was, and is, this, she's full of it. She's very much a material person. The things she buys, wears and the lifestyle she leads is a testament to that. As I said in my earlier post, if you're materialistic that's fine but don't sit there and attempt to make believe you're not. I have no respect for hypocrites, and IN MY OPINION, she is!


----------



## Swanky

oh well


----------



## karo

One more shot of Beyonce's ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Does anyone have a photo of Rachel Zoe's Engagmetn Ring and Watch?


----------



## Abel1337

wow these are rediculous


----------



## sweetdreamer16

i wouldn't mind having her ring (beyonce) but i would sell it and buy me a house!!! And some bags of course!!


----------



## AnayasMom

Miss Socialite said:


> I, too, understand what she's eluding to. I believe that when it comes to the love of two people who want to share their lives with one another, an engagement ring is not necessary or warranted. The "issue", if you will, is she appears to be claiming that she's not materialistic, especially when it comes to something as "silly" as an engagement ring. Yet she walks around with a $5 million dollar piece of jewellery and her hand. If she thinks it's so "silly" and "material" why is she even wearing it in the first place? Why not just stick to the simple band and/or the tattoo? When you claim something is silly and material but you do it anyway, you're being hypocritical; and the definition of the word denotes this fact. It's like me saying, publicly no less, that flaunting one's wealth with expensive cars, handbags and jewellery is preposterous and pontificating yet I sit there with a large diamond on, clutching the latest, and most expensive, handbag with the keys to my Rolls-Royce Phantom dangling from my other hand. Hypocritical indeed, on all accounts!
> 
> As for your remarks about her wedding, I see no point. She did have a small wedding but a very lavish one. And it was hardly out of the public's eye. When you invite a slew of high-profile celebrities and it has media coverage, that is not "very much out of the public eye". Please note, however, that my remark about her hypocrisy was not about her wedding, how far it was from the public's eye or even her lifestyle in general. If it were I could go on, in great length, about just how materialistic she truly is. It was merely about a $5 million dollar, 18ct flawless bauble that sits upon a supposed not materialistic person's hand.
> 
> As an exceedingly materialistic person myself I don't blame her for relishing in the good life. I do myself, and quite frequently. However I'm not sitting there claiming that material things are silly and unneeded whilst thoroughly enjoying and flaunting them.
> 
> I'm not here to fight with you on this matter. We obviously have very differing opinions about her, and I most certainly respect that.


 
But we cant say that considering we dont know the circumstances. I highly doubt that she chose the ring or told J that she wanted a $5 million dollar ring. And im sorry but regardless of how unmaterialistic you are-if your husband buys you a gorgeous 18ct wedding ring worth $5 million dollars you arent going to turn it down. 
Secondly, the wedding was low-key. Considering we have yet to even see a single picture inside the wedding is very low-key. Just because its lavish doesnt make it not low-key. And just because there were high-profile ppl doesnt make it not low-key. If your friends are high profile ppl then thats who you are going to invite.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

mmm ITA ^^


----------



## karo

A close-up of Demi Moore's ring from Ashton


----------



## DearBuddha

Demi's ring is so blah to me. I know it's supposed to be an antique EC, but it's just so lifeless. I mean, I personally think Beyonce's EC is a bit on the big and tacky side, but at least it sparkles. I have a stepcut and it sparkles like mad-Demi's is just a plain rock, really.


----------



## Miss Socialite

AnayasMom said:


> ... And im sorry but regardless of how unmaterialistic you are-if your husband buys you a gorgeous 18ct wedding ring worth $5 million dollars you arent going to turn it down.



 Please speak for yourself dear. If I don't like something, I don't wear it. As I said in a previous post, I don't wear things to appease others, no matter how big or expensive they are. My boyfriend knows what I like and do not like. If I don't care for it or don't believe in wearing it (such as fur) he's not going to buy it for me because he knows I will not bother to put it on.  What's my point? They're supposed to be so "in-tune" with one another (her words, not mine), so he should have known what her thoughts were on this. Therefore he wouldn't have purchased such a gaudy bauble. I'm certain she had a hand in that ring becoming hers. 

As for your "low-key" remark about her wedding. Please! Look up the definition of the word. Nothing about her wedding was "low-key". Just because pictures weren't released to the media, doesn't make it a low-key affair. I think what you're attempting to point out is that it was a low-profile affair; somewhat anyway. Having a wedding, as some have described, like hers, was NOT low-key. You want an example of a low-key celebrity wedding... Jennifer Garner and Ben Affleck.

Listen, you have your opinions, I have mine. We've both now voiced them, so we can both now let it go.


----------



## Swanky

she said you wouldn't turn it down, she didn't say you wear it.

Lots of ladies wear things like that on special occasions and keep them in a safe and wear a less ostentatious piece daily.
Anyhoo. . . let's not get so personal and get back on topic.


----------



## wantitneedit

OT, Swanky, are those your twins in your avatar? Fabulous photo!


----------



## antakusuma

does any other celebs have pink diamond other than Jlo? i am thirsty for pink diamond.


----------



## KaRoL90

Pink diamonds!! Anna Kurikova


----------



## KaRoL90

And Posh


----------



## KaRoL90

Paris Hilton 


Angi Harmon 




Posh


----------



## KaRoL90

Posh


----------



## KaRoL90

Zang Zii 






Linsday Lohan


----------



## KaRoL90

Ahlee Simpson 


Adriana Lima


----------



## KaRoL90

Alicia Silverstone 


Jones Reynolds from jacob and co.


----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Hudson platinum 5 cts 


Katie Holmes 




Adriana Lima again


----------



## KaRoL90

Princess Diana from Dodi 


Kanzie Dalton 2.5 cts 


Lean Rimes platinum 5 cts cushion cut


----------



## KaRoL90

Marie J Blige 7.5 cts! 


Portia De Rossi 


Posh 7$ MILLION 19 cts Chopard


----------



## KaRoL90

Scarlett 


Reese Witherspoon platinum 4 cts 


Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## KaRoL90

Sara Michelle Gellar 




Tracy Bingham


----------



## antakusuma

*KaroL90*> YOU ARE SUCH A DARLING you know that! i love posh's ring!


----------



## Swanky

wantitneedit said:


> OT, Swanky, are those your twins in your avatar? Fabulous photo!


 

yes, my twins 4 yr old boys 
Thanks!


----------



## twigski

zang zii's ring is beautiful!


----------



## mjlover1977

Victoria Beckham's 19 carat ring is outrageous! although it seems more sparkly than Beyonce's ...
Swanky - your twins are super cute ...


----------



## KaRoL90

antakusuma said:


> *KaroL90*> YOU ARE SUCH A DARLING you know that! i love posh's ring!


ihih! Thanks! i'll post more other time!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Hope that this has not been posted...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith Emerald Engagment Ring


----------



## KaRoL90

I love jada's flower bangle! And her e-ring si fantastic!


----------



## KaRoL90

http://rockdiamond.com/index.php/jewelry/halo-ring-light-pink-pear-shape-halo-ring-gia

this is Katherine Higle e-ring but pink.


----------



## Lola

KaRol, thanks for posting so many pics! You have really added alot to this thread.

The Pink Halo ring does look very similar to Katherine Hiegl's ring but the stone is set quite high from the halo. Katherine's stone is flush with her halo. (Sorry, I'm quite fond of halos and couldn't help but notice that detail.)


----------



## karo

KaRoL90 said:


> http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maryjblige75ctsmp9.jpg
> http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=portiaderossijk7.jpg
> Posh 7$ MILLION 19 cts Chopard


 This is not her e-ring. This ring is property of Chopard and she was wearing it only at the Marc Jacobs show during N.Y.C. Fashion Week.


----------



## pursemember

karo said:


> This is not her e-ring. This ring is property of Chopard and she was wearing it only at the Marc Jacobs show during N.Y.C. Fashion Week.



a lot of rings mrs beckham is seen with are not her own (the emerald on the last page to for example)

i personally find it kind of weird that she wears sponsored engagement rings but alas to each their own ( i know that it is common for stars to wear lended jewels to events and i am fine with that but why not wear her own engagement + wedding ring and wear the sponsored jewel on the other hand ?)


----------



## xoxojas

lilach said:


> a lot of rings mrs beckham is seen with are not her own (the emerald on the last page to for example)
> 
> i personally find it kind of weird that she wears sponsored engagement rings but alas to each their own ( i know that it is common for stars to wear lended jewels to events and i am fine with that but why not wear her own engagement + wedding ring and wear the sponsored jewel on the other hand ?)


 

victoria beckman always seem tobe wearing big bling..maybe she didn't want to wear her own rings together with sponsored jewels because she didn't want to look too over the top? sometimes, it's good to go back to basics..


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Danica Patrick


----------



## KaRoL90

Avril


----------



## KaRoL90

Fergie


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## aquablueness

Thanks for all the amazing pictures you're provided Karol


----------



## twigski

I saw Fergie in concert & from the 15 row I could still tell her ring is HUGE


----------



## Miss Socialite

Adriana's ring is quite beautiful! Definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone guess at the carat weight of Jada's Engagment Ring?


----------



## KaRoL90

Avril 




Cheryl 




Dita


----------



## KaRoL90

Donatella Versace 




Eva Longoria 




Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## KaRoL90

Jenna Bush 




Jessica Alba


----------



## KaRoL90

J-Lo 




Liz Hurley 




Paris Hilton


----------



## KaRoL90

Portia De Rossi 




Scarlett


----------



## KaRoL90

Sophia Bush


----------



## KaRoL90

Victoria Beckham


----------



## KaRoL90

Zhan Zihy


----------



## antakusuma

i am in love with VB's emerald... it's so so so gorgeous! thanks Karol90!


----------



## Swanky

karol, your pics are not working anymore, can you just attach them for us in the future?


----------



## karo

Uma Thurman's ring


----------



## DearBuddha

^^It looks like a shield.


----------



## Julide

DearBuddha said:


> ^^It looks like a shield.



Its big enough you could use it as one!!


----------



## karo

More pics of my of my personal favourites - Jennifer Garner's ring


----------



## candypants1100

^that is so beautiful!!! good job ben!!


----------



## jenjchoi

gwyneth's ring also has special micropave detail on the sides.

it says, "20" and "03" on opposing sides.
and "G" and "C" on the other opposing sides.

which I'm guessing means, 2003 (year they married), gwyneth and chris.


----------



## karo

^^^^ Good eye, never noticed it. It's really nice and so sweet.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Cheryl Cole


----------



## sweetdreamer16

oh wow thats soooo sweet!!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jennifer Garner - From her first husband Scott Foley


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ahha jen's ring from ben was a definite upgrade =) i like her present one sooo much!!


----------



## ceejay2005

Does anyone have a pic of these celebrity engagement rings?
Beyonce, Callista Flockhart, Ashley Tisdale (I know it's not confirmed but I would love to see it close up!), and/or the ring(s) that Aiden gave Carrie in Sex and the City (the show, not the movie)??? 
~~~ _*Jewelry*_


----------



## karo

^^^^ Pics of Beyonce's ring have been posted here multiple time, so search this thread and I'm sure you'll find them. I definitely haven't heard that Calista or Ashley are engaged and haven't seen their rings.


----------



## karo

Here's a very good shot of Beyonce's ring


----------



## c*jo*c

karo said:


> Here's a very good shot of Beyonce's ring



Wow that is a good shot! It's huge! I still prefer the round e-rings!


----------



## maniacalmollie

Wow! This was quite a thread. 

Some very big rings! I would love to borrow some of the big ones for a night or two, but they would drive me NUTS if I owned them and was expected to wear them. For starters, I have very small hands (short, and ring size of about 4.5), and I am really active-- small children, lots of fitness, skiing, hiking, etc. I'd never be able to wear anything ginormous on a regular basis! Maybe a few times a week, for short periods. But awfully fun to look at! A really big eternity band is more up my alley.

I think my favorite might be Portia de Rossi's. I like the way they stone is set, and from what I can tell it has some pretty details.

And I never thought I liked pears, but Katherine Heigel's is beautiful. (Which makes me mad, b/c I can't stand her at all.)


----------



## samoXenina

OT, but what is she eating?, it looks delicious!


ShelleyBaby said:


> Cheryl Cole


----------



## Lola

Someone's gotta have a close-up pic of Heidi and Spencer's weird dangly wedding rings---I'm looking....can't find one


----------



## c*jo*c

Lola said:


> Someone's gotta have a close-up pic of Heidi and Spencer's weird dangly wedding rings---I'm looking....can't find one


 
Here is a pic of the spedi rings (most  rings ever!!! lol)

luckily they seem to have new ones but i haven't seen a good pic.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

^ omg he looks awful! he should really lose the beard! I'm surprised Heidi didn't tell him to shave for their wedding!


----------



## mjlover1977

i dont understand their rings ... what the heck is the dangly bit???


----------



## sgregory

I think Speidi's rings are plain silver bands.  I read in a magazine due to the economy Heidi wasn't looking for an upgrade


----------



## Mrs. MC

I thought their wedding was a hoax ? I don't even know who they are but that is what I read


----------



## Swanky

They have to get a license to make it legit.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Steve Harvey and his wife Majorie show off her 11 carat Pear Engagment Ring


----------



## Swanky

LOL at how it almost looks like she's having to hold up her hand!


----------



## wantitneedit

get a load of that finger coverage, gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Ashlee
reportedly Approximately 4 carats 
*Setting*: Square cushion cut diamond set in pave diamonds 
*Estimated value*: $100,000


----------



## Swanky

Jessica Alba
reportedly
*Size*: 5 carats 
*Setting*: Asscher cut diamond surrounded by pave diamonds on a pave diamond band 
*Estimated value*: $100,000


----------



## Swanky

Scarlett

reportedly:
3 carats 
*Setting*: Round brilliant solitaire on an intertwined yellow gold band 
*Estimated value*: $30,000


----------



## Swanky

Fergie

reportedly:
*Size*: 3-4 carats 
*Setting*: Diamond solitaire on a a platinum band 
*Estimated value*: $75,000


----------



## Swanky

Jamie Lynn

reportedly:
*Size*: 1.5-2 carats 
*Setting*: Marquise diamond on a pave diamond white gold band 
*Estimated value*: $10-15,000


----------



## Swanky

Carmen Electra
reportedly:
*Size*: 1.5-2-carat 
*Setting*: Black diamond solitaire, with a platinum band inset with white diamonds 
*Estimated value*: $100,000


----------



## Swanky

Mariah Carey:

*Size*: 17-carat *Setting:* Square, emerald-cut fancy light pink diamond, surrounded by 58 intense pink diamonds, flanked by two half-moon diamonds 
*Estimated value*: $2.5 million


----------



## lilly_mae

I may be wrong but I think the cloe up pics of Scarjo, Jessica Alba and Carmen Electra's rings are not really theirs? I know scarletts is yellow gold and jessica's is much much larger than that one? Sorry i may be wrong... Also A happy safe Christmas to all


----------



## sputnik

mariah's is seriously one of the ugliest rings i've ever seen. such a waste of money and good stones.


----------



## Swanky

the trash mags always add a photo similar to the celebs style.


----------



## missD

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Carmen Electra
> reportedly:
> *Size*: 1.5-2-carat
> *Setting*: Black diamond solitaire, with a platinum band inset with white diamonds
> *Estimated value*: $100,000


 

no way this is $100,000 retail!  I just read in a trashy mag that she was pissed when she found out the ring's retail value.


----------



## amber11

lilly_mae said:


> I may be wrong but I think the cloe up pics of Scarjo, Jessica Alba and Carmen Electra's rings are not really theirs? I know scarletts is yellow gold and jessica's is much much larger than that one? Sorry i may be wrong... Also A happy safe Christmas to all



yea i agree, jessica albas doesn't look anything like that (altho i think she may have gotten another ring after her marriage- it looks more round then her engagement ring) and scarlett's doesn't have any diamonds on the band and its yellow gold


----------



## Swanky

^^No, we've all agreed here that Carmen's ring is nowhere near that price, probably closer to about 1/3 of that estimation.
I didn't post the info 'cause it's right, but because the celebs are actually wearing the rings


----------



## evansad

Does anyone have pics of Kendra from Girls Next Doors e-ring? I would love to see it!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I really like Ashlee Simpson's ring!


----------



## mjlover1977

sputnik said:


> mariah's is seriously one of the ugliest rings i've ever seen. such a waste of money and good stones.



absolutely agree with you ... i never thought id say that about a diamond ring as i love tiny ones and big ones but that ring ... i just cant understand how thats at all stylish or timeless. Id take my lil over 1 carat princess any day!


----------



## mjlover1977

evansad said:


> Does anyone have pics of Kendra from Girls Next Doors e-ring? I would love to see it!!!



yeah - ive looked online but ive had no luck ... i cant imagine it would be too classy but who knows!


----------



## lgerman102

here is what I found of Kendra Wilkinson's engagement ring


----------



## antakusuma

i am waiting to see Alyssa Milano's engagement ring!


----------



## kenoa

http://www.etonline.com/media/photo/2008/12/71049/98_zdeschanel_engagementring_081231_neilane.jpg


zooey deschanel


----------



## kenoa

instyleweddings.com/weddings/gallery/0,,20230407_20519393,00.html  tia mowry


----------



## pazt

beyonce's emerald-cut diamond ring from jay-z


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce Emerald Engagement ring 18ct


----------



## Lola

does anyone have a close up pic of gretchen's ring from the real housewives of orange county?  They showed a close up of the ring on the show.  Can anyone speculate on the stats?


----------



## originalheather

This was the clearest pic I could find of Gretchen's ring.


----------



## itsonly4me

Lola said:


> does anyone have a close up pic of gretchen's ring from the real housewives of orange county? They showed a close up of the ring on the show. Can anyone speculate on the stats?


 
I believe she states in the show that the middle is 3ish ct.  Then it has diamonds all the way around.


----------



## IntlSet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Scarlett
> 
> reportedly:
> 3 carats
> *Setting*: Round brilliant solitaire on an intertwined yellow gold band
> *Estimated value*: $30,000



Is it just me, or does $30,000 seem like a BARGAIN for a 3 carat ring?


----------



## Swanky

if it's decent quality at all, it's a bargain!  Mine is closer to 4 and although isn't perfect it has an amazing cut . . . we know we got a great price and without saying too much . . . . it wasn't really near $30k.
The problem is, these mags are not very good at guessing jewelry value or specs AT ALL.


----------



## Lola

originalheather said:


> This was the clearest pic I could find of Gretchen's ring.



Oh wow! Thanks for finding this pic!  I guess I could believe it was around 3 carats (probably under 3 carats--around 2.5?)---cushion cuts looks smaller than round cuts. the halo makes the stone look larger than it is.


----------



## kenoa

media.entertainment.sky.com/image/unscaled/2009/1/20/Catherine-Zeta-Jones-and-Michael-Douglas-0508.jpg


----------



## heat97

IntlSet said:


> Is it just me, or does $30,000 seem like a BARGAIN for a 3 carat ring?


 
Maybe 3 carat is the total weight of the ring.  I agree with Swanky,  that is really a bargain if true. When df and I were speaking with our jeweler we looked at a stone that was a perfect 3.02 round brilliant and it was 47k.


----------



## oregonfanlisa




----------



## IntlSet

^^^^
I love how unique that setting is. The marquise cut is my least favorite but it looks STUNNING side-ways like that... I think I recall reading that it was a Harry Winston ring.


----------



## itsonly4me

that is a FAT marquise  cut isnt it???


----------



## Swanky

yeah and that's the only reason I like it, it doesn't have those severe pointy ends and it's set E/W.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all those super teeny bands stacked w/ it!


----------



## Mrs. MC

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yeah and that's the only reason I like it, it doesn't have those severe pointy ends and it's set E/W. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all those super teeny bands stacked w/ it!


 I do too, it is very old world glamour ! I was thinking of getting my oval stone set like this and getting diamond, amethyst and citrine stackable bands to go with it like they way she has her ring set up. Does anyone know about the setting ?


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Here is a pretty good close up of Scarlett Johansson's ring set.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## Sass

funkmasterjedi said:


> Here is a pretty good close up of Scarlett Johansson's ring set.




Oh i really like this look!


----------



## Amber231846

originalheather said:


> This was the clearest pic I could find of Gretchen's ring.




wow


----------



## karo

Catherine Zeta Jones' wedding set
Cindy Crawford's set


----------



## wang198021

karo said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones' wedding set
> Cindy Crawford's set


are these hands theirs? they look old though.


----------



## IntlSet

wang198021 said:


> are these hands theirs? they look old though.



Well, they are both definitely past the age of 40... they say hands show a woman's true age.

And anyway, a close-up of anybody's hand is likely to look unflattering. I don't know if your hands are buttery smooth, but I'm 24 and my hands are definitely more lined than my face.


----------



## Lola

Hayden Christenson and Rachel Bilson just got engaged!  Great looking couple!  Now we need to find pics of the ring.....


----------



## baggiegirl

She may not be a celebrity, but the ring was equally beautiful 

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden announced her engagement today, and said the ring was very special to her and that was all that she could say. 

Here's a picture I found:


----------



## kenoa

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/bilson-surfaces/rachel-bilson-engagement-ring-surfaces-07.jpg

Rachel bilson


----------



## kenoa

why wont it let me post my pics?????


----------



## kenoa

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/startracks/090309/rachel_bilson300.jpg


----------



## ahertz

^^ Here you go.


----------



## kenoa

thanks a mill ahertz..
how do you do that??


----------



## kenoa

lossip.com/wp-content/uploads/56828919jamarlin3223200993205am.jpg


----------



## ahertz

kenoa said:


> thanks a mill ahertz..
> how do you do that??



I saved the image to my computer and then attached it under "advanced"


----------



## Sass

ohh rachels ring looks nice very pretty and lovely on her finger


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you ladies.
This is the first therad I ever had become a sticky (ok the only one)

Thanks Thanks Thanks

Keep them coming!


----------



## itzSUSIE

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mariah Carey:
> 
> *Size*: 17-carat *Setting:* Square, emerald-cut fancy light pink diamond, surrounded by 58 intense pink diamonds, flanked by two half-moon diamonds
> *Estimated value*: $2.5 million
> 
> usmagazine.com/images/slideshows/slide7-mariagh.jpg





Wow, 2.5 million? Did she pay for that herself? Hahahaha


----------



## fionablack

my favourite ring is from Sotheby´s


----------



## Jeneen

My mom had this same engagement ring (she's from London) - It got lost a few years ago and wasn't insured ... that was my Debbie Downer moment... on a more positive note, I love Denise Richard's and Ashlee Simpson's rings... I go CRAZY for that cushion/asscher look with micro-pave all the way around. Can someone please tell my boyfriend this? :shame:


----------



## Jeneen

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This one shows Prince Charles and Princess Diana's engagement rings.


My mom had this same engagement ring (she's from London) - It got lost a few years ago and wasn't insured ... that was my Debbie Downer moment... on a more positive note, I love Denise Richard's and Ashlee Simpson's rings... I go CRAZY for that cushion/asscher look with micro-pave all the way around. Can someone please tell my boyfriend this? :shame:


----------



## Jeneen

After going through the entire blog, I am surprised no one commented on Anna Kournikova's ring (unless I missed it). I prefer certain shapes/settings to others, but truth be told, I never really met a diamond I didn't like, no matter the color. BUT, her ring scares the be-jezzus out of me! It is something about the shape, combined with the size, combined with the intense pink color that makes it look like a giant plastic weapon designed to poke out eyes. Does anyone agree? If hers is your dream ring, I hope I didn't offend any of you tpf beauties out there.


----------



## classicsgirl

This one? [img=http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7462/annakurikovayx9.jpg]

Looks like it fell into orbit from outerspace!


----------



## Jeneen

Yeah that's the one!


----------



## Swanky

link goes to the main page for me, I can't see it, can someone re-post it?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Swanky, here it is!
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7462/annakurikovayx9.jpg


----------



## pazt

it looks like pink sapphire....ouch


----------



## pursemember

pazt said:


> it looks like pink sapphire....ouch



jup i adore fancy colored diamonds but on that pic it loks like colored frozen spit. and i have heard that her diamond is not natural in color but treated 

anyways that ring could have been stunning with a better stone as i rerally love pear shapes


----------



## Swanky

2crt princess flanked by others:


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Shaunie Oneal's engagment ring from Shaq 
If I can remember it is a 8ct Princess Cut Engagement


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This ring inspired my ring 

Mia Farrow's rings from her marriage to Frank Sinatra. Blurb: "A nine carat diamond engagement ring and an old fashioned plain gold wedding band are conspicuous on the hand of the new Mrs. Frank Sinatra--the former Mia Farrow, 21, as she stands on the patio of the Sands Hotel, following her wedding to the entertainer. The bracelet is a double row of diamonds." (Corbis)


----------



## .pursefiend.

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Shaunie Oneal's engagment ring from Shaq
> If I can remember it is a 8ct Princess Cut Engagement


 

sheesh its bigger than her hand


----------



## Swanky

I thought Shaunie had a pear{?}


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Swanky

it doens't look like a 2 crt center to me


----------



## jenzee_h

I don't think it does either!


----------



## Chanel1900

Does it look smaller or bigger? It is really pretty


----------



## pazt

girl needs some serious manicure!


----------



## Swanky

Looks smaller to me.  Before my upgrade I had a 1.25 princess w/ baguettes and mine looked about that size.


----------



## .pursefiend.

pazt said:


> girl needs some serious manicure!


 
bad!


----------



## vanbruntsa

kendra's looks like a radiant sorta. it is hard to tell the size because of that prong. my e-ring is a 1.5 radiant and it kind looks like that. my radiant is very square.

swanky, what did you upgrade to???


----------



## Swanky

a bigger size round


----------



## IntlSet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it doens't look like a 2 crt center to me



It doesn't to me, either, but perhaps she just has bigger fingers? I've seen 2 carats that look positively tiny on another woman's hand. I tend to think the triple-band ring minimizes the size of the diamond. It no longer looks large relative to its setting.

LOL I'm not even sure what celeb we're talking about!


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  Kendra, above.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ahha ouch! her nails!


----------



## karo

Adrianna Lima shows off her bling


----------



## Swanky




----------



## IntlSet

^^^
Really pretty!! How many carats does that look like to you, *SwankyMama*?


----------



## Swanky

I would guess around 3+ plus the halo{?}
It is pretty!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

mm love adriana's ering! very elegant!


----------



## Jeneen

Jenna Dewan and Channing Tatum (from step up). I can't find the size details to the ring, but I read it is Neil Lane, oval cut, platinum, and solitare.


----------



## Jeneen

Kate Hudson's ring from when she was married to Chris Robinson - 5 carat Asscher cut.


----------



## Jeneen

Jenna Bush's Sapphire and Diamond ring


----------



## Jeneen

Quote; "Salma Hayek, 41, wears and oval-cut diamond with trillions in platinum estimated at around $200,000."

Estimated around 5 carats.


----------



## Jeneen

Beth Ostrosky (Howard Stern's wife)

Emerald cut estimated at 5 carats


----------



## Jeneen

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## Jeneen

Ellen DeGeneres and Portia De Rossi:

Portia's ring is a Marquis cut, set sideways across the finger with a rose gold and diamond band from Neil Lane estimated at 3 carats.

I think Bachelor Jason Mesnick presented Melissa with a very similar ring to Portia's.


----------



## Jeneen

Jennifer Hudson
Round diamond with a halo setting from Neil Lane. I don't know the size.


----------



## Sass

Jeneen said:


> Jenna Dewan and Channing Tatum (from step up). I can't find the size details to the ring, but I read it is Neil Lane, oval cut, platinum, and solitare.




oh i love these two and the ring looks lovely on her!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce's engagment ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kimora Lee's new engagment ring and band from new husband.


----------



## snkatha

Jenna the porn lady's is just tacky!


----------



## jan228

This is a perfect example on how you should set a large diamond. Less is more, ladies!! You don't need an over-the-top bling setting when you have an 8 carat rock. That just looks gaudy. 

How to make a gigantic diamond look ridiculously ugly and tacky:



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Shaunie Oneal's engagment ring from Shaq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can remember it is a 8ct Princess Cut Engagement




How to make a gigantic diamond look elegant and refined: 



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This ring inspired my ring
> 
> Mia Farrow's rings from her marriage to Frank Sinatra. Blurb: "A nine carat diamond engagement ring and an old fashioned plain gold wedding band are conspicuous on the hand of the new Mrs. Frank Sinatra--the former Mia Farrow, 21, as she stands on the patio of the Sands Hotel, following her wedding to the entertainer. The bracelet is a double row of diamonds." (Corbis)


----------



## twigski

^^^I agree. I think it makes the center stone look smaller, it looks like a 4ct at most.


----------



## pazt

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kimora Lee's new engagment ring and band from new husband.



LG - what are the specs of K.Lee's new engagement ring? TIA


----------



## pazt

mena suvari's ring (didnt she just get herself a new husband?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gorgeous ring!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wowsers!! her ring is amazing!!


----------



## lily25

Goodness, that's a huge ring.


----------



## kenoa

see calista flockharts on people.com..so lovley..


----------



## ahertz

^^ Here it is


----------



## snkatha

I agree 100% with sputnik. Huge flashy diamonds seem sad. They look generic and reveal no character in the wearer. I personally love celebrity engagement rings that are beautiful and seem to work with the woman wearing them. Example Seal did an excellent choice with heidi klum's ring-it's beautiful and looks like her. It also seems he put alot of thought into his choice instead of going for the big,ostentatious clunky ring.


----------



## claudette2

snkatha said:


> I agree 100% with sputnik. Huge flashy diamonds seem sad. They look generic and reveal no character in the wearer. I personally love celebrity engagement rings that are beautiful and seem to work with the woman wearing them. Example Seal did an excellent choice with heidi klum's ring-it's beautiful and looks like her. It also seems he put alot of thought into his choice instead of going for the big,ostentatious clunky ring.


 
I agree that Heidi's ring is lovely and suits her style well, but don't forget that Heidi's ring is about 10 ct... that is pretty big in my opinion, so perhaps size is not what determines whether a ring looks generic or not.


----------



## Swanky

^that's what I was about to write, Heidi's IS big


----------



## butterfly36029

oh I really don't like what I can see of Calistas at all! I loooove Mena Suvari's ring!!


----------



## karo

Anna Kournikova's ring from Enrique Iglesias


----------



## chinkee21

Mena Suvari's is gorgeous!! Would love to see it from the front. Just stunning....

So far my favorites are Eva Longoria's & Beth Ostrosky's.


----------



## Jeneen

karo said:


> Anna Kournikova's ring from Enrique Iglesias


I'm glad to see Anna K. got a new ring from Enrique... a much classier upgrade in my opinion!


----------



## MsFrida

Here's Celine Dion's latest upgrade (the picture was taken in NYC last month)






Look yummy


----------



## BabyK

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kimora Lee's new engagment ring and band from new husband.


 
She got married???  I had no idea!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*She is not married; just expecting a baby in the next few weeks  *


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Eva Longoria Pakers ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Christina engagment ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Liz Hurley


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Uma's new ring


----------



## kenoa

j hud's is very cool..iv never seen anythiing like it!!!!


----------



## Julide

Does anyone know the specs on Uma's and Liz's rings? TIA!!!


----------



## Sass

who is jennifer hudson engaged too?


----------



## isus

heat97 said:


> Maybe 3 carat is the total weight of the ring. I agree with Swanky, that is really a bargain if true. When df and I were speaking with our jeweler we looked at a stone that was a perfect 3.02 round brilliant and it was 47k.


 
I don't know about unbranded stones (and I've seen some absolutely gorgeous ones).....but the replacement cost now for my I color Round Brilliant 3.17ct  Hearts on Fire is at $80K according to my jeweler who has been in the business for almost 50 years. 

When he gave me this info I also asked about my smaller Lazare Kaplan which is 1.44ct and is an E/F color ( long story as to why it's a split color)  
My Kaplan diamond has not changed in price/value for several years due to it's weight being under a carat and a half, he told me.

Perhaps, then, the somewhat large stones ( over 2 carats) are going up more?  We did not go into details as I was just gathering value/price information for my insurance.  

It might stand to reason as the weight goes up, the rareness increases

It's a great/not so great situation.  I'm delighted that my HOF is increasing in value, but, so are my insurance premiums


----------



## Miss Socialite

isus said:


> I don't know about unbranded stones (and I've seen some absolutely gorgeous ones).....but the replacement cost now for my I color Round Brilliant 3.17ct  Hearts on Fire is at $80K according to my jeweler who has been in the business for almost 50 years.




$80K for an I colored diamond??!?!?! Are you serious?! I don't know what the clarity is but unless it's flawless with an excellent cut, $80K is ridiculous. Even if it is of perfect cut and clarity, that price is just insane. 98% of the diamonds I've seen in the G-I colored range, were much much less than that, and that was with an excellent cut, pretty good clarity and facing up perfectly white. For example, I saw an H colored, 3.24ct H&A, VS1 diamond and it was just shy of $61K. 

Maybe you should get your diamond appraised somewhere else to be sure because something doesn't sound right with that number.


----------



## nancypants

Sass said:


> who is jennifer hudson engaged too?


 she's engaged to that guy that was on i love new york! the attorney guy... i can't remember his name!!!


----------



## Jeneen

^ David Otunga - I always want to say Ortega, but I believe it is Otunga


----------



## lightblue84

MIRKA VAVRINEC, ROGER FEDERER'S WIFE


----------



## cakegirl

lightblue84 said:


> MIRKA VAVRINEC, ROGER FEDERER'S WIFE



When did they get married?


----------



## lightblue84

^ last week


----------



## lightblue84

katie holmes


----------



## ellieroma

lightblue84 said:


> MIRKA VAVRINEC, ROGER FEDERER'S WIFE



She always has the most amazing rings and i love this set, its really classic.


----------



## twigski

cakegirl said:


> When did they get married?


 
suprise to me too since they have been dating for so long.I heard that she's expecting. Their child is going to be beautiful!


----------



## karo

Delicate and gorgeous Jessica Alba's wedding set


----------



## Swanky

those teeny bands on at the top of my want list. . .  1.5 mm perhaps?


----------



## .pursefiend.

jessica alba's set is really pretty


----------



## karo

Gisele Bundchen's wedding band (I love how gold band looks with a thin eternity)


----------



## FlipFlopgal

linzerella83 said:


> Sienna Miller's engagement ring to Jude Law in 2005



I really love Sienna Miller's Ering!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

rainbow_rose said:


> *Kate Beckinsale.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *betterthandiamond.com/discussion/pictures/407516-katebeckinsale1.jpgbetterthandiamond.com/discussion/pictures/407516-katebeckinsale2.jpg*



That is Gorgeous !


----------



## needloub

I am sooo craving a couple of thin bands like Jessica Alba


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek's e-ring


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio's e-ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce 18ct engagment ring from Jay z


----------



## bizad

Obviously Beyonce's ring is real but once a solitare gets past 10cts it looks like a cz


----------



## Miss Socialite

bizad said:


> Obviously Beyonce's ring is real but once a solitare gets past 10cts it looks like a cz




I could not agree more. I'm sorry but it's just so tawdry looking! I used to think the same thing about Whitney Houston's ring when she was married to Bobby Brown. Blech!

I guess bigger isn't always better.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . .  as a lover of big stones I think it's too big too.  I'd prefer a stone half that size and 10 other stunning pieces to go with it!


----------



## shanam

But..... remember some of the absolutely fabulous diamonds that Elizabeth Taylor was gifted by Richard Burton?  Spectacular and no way did they look like anything but the genuine article.  She has/had some of the most breathtaking pieces I have ever seen.


----------



## Swanky

They're impressive for sure!


----------



## HauteMama

karo said:


> Gisele Bundchen's wedding band (I love how gold band looks with a thin eternity)


 
A very classy combination! It is refreshing to see someone who can afford and likely owns enormous rocks to wear something simple and practical for everyday occasions.


----------



## Miss Socialite

shanam said:


> But..... remember some of the absolutely fabulous diamonds that Elizabeth Taylor was gifted by Richard Burton?  Spectacular and no way did they look like anything but the genuine article.  She has/had some of the most breathtaking pieces I have ever seen.




That's an excellent point. Elizabeth Taylor's jewels were always classy and pure perfection. Hmm, interesting. Perhaps it's the way Ms. Taylor wore them. Personally, I would think the Krupp diamond was real faster than I would Beyonce's ring.


----------



## sooyang

i heard Beyonce wears a $5000 fake replica of her real engagement ring because she isn't comfortable wearing such an expensive item... the real one sits in a safe.


----------



## Swanky

Were Liz's pricey jewels "everyday" pieces?  Like wedding rings, or were they gifts?
If I were Beyonce, or anyone for that matter w/ such a ring and it was to be my everyday ring i.e., wedding ring, I'd also get a copy made and wear it instead. . . such jewels aren't meant for everyday IMO.  That's why I'd choose one half that size and buy other fabby pieces.  A this point in my life, I don't want any pieces I can't wear comfortably.


----------



## pursemember

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're Liz' pricey jewels "everyday" pieces?  Like wedding rings, or were they gifts?
> If I were Beyonce, or anyone for that matter w/ such a ring and it was to be my everyday ring i.e., wedding ring, I'd also get a copy made and wear it instead. . . such jewels aren't meant for everyday IMO.  That's why I'd choose one half that size and buy other fabby pieces.  A this point in my life, I don't want any pieces I can't wear comfortably.



liz taylor wears the krupp (33ct)daily everywhere .
in the end it boils down to where you are in life your lifestyle your surroundings etc and what one is comfy with wearing each and evry day and how you pull it off. 

so in a way a big jewels can be everyday jewels maybe not for evryone but for someone!that as a reply to your "such jewels aren´t meant for everyday"

in case of beyonce well i do not know her personally but a copy seems odd given she is with security all the time (so no worrys of theft robbery etc) maybe she has a wedding band she wears instead sometimes. 

another point is there are occasions for fancy jewels/bags/clothes and there are places and times it is better to wear something more under the radar. 

as always dress approriate is key and that goes for everyone anywhere!


----------



## Swanky

My comment about the jewels applied to my lifestyle 
But maybe Beyonce agrees w/ me if she did indeed purchase a copy{?}


----------



## karo

Two more pics of Anna Kournikova's yellow diamond e-ring


----------



## Crystalina

Why get such a nice ring and put it in a safe just to wear a replica.  That's just plain STUPID.

Any jewel can be meant for everyday if you like wearing it.


----------



## Swanky

well, it's not 'stupid' to everyone, LOL!
Some people here have even said they had a replica made . . .  to each their own


----------



## gwhite

Off that subject, does anyone have a picture of Kelly Ripa's wedding band she wears on her show?  It looks like an eternity ring.  It's very pretty.  Thanks.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Heidi's wedding day jewels


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another of the jewels


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another one


----------



## Anton

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Beyonce 18ct engagment ring from Jay z


 
yowser!

I would rather the bracelet!! can anyone ID it for me?
thanks


----------



## heat97

heidi really overdid it on the jewelry.


----------



## Jeneen

^^ LOL oh Heidi <SIGH>
I want to see a close up of her ring. Do you think it is borrowed too?  I like the jewelry she chose, but wearing it all together with a large and intricate wedding dress is "a whole lotta look" as Tim Gunn would say. In my humble opinion.


----------



## SuLi

heat97 said:


> heidi really overdid it on the jewelry.



I agree.  I think individually, the pieces are pretty, but all of them together is a bit of an overkill.


----------



## chinkee21

karo said:


> Delicate and gorgeous Jessica Alba's wedding set



Do you think her eternity rings are the Tiffany Metro rings? Anybody know how thin they are? 1.5mm


----------



## chinkee21

Does anybody have a clear photo of Rachel Bilson's e-ring?


----------



## Molls

Heidi is one hot mess! My eyes don't even know where to look - less would have definitely been more .


----------



## MissyBaby

I'm not too fond of Beyonce's ring. It looks like glass to me. I know I'm wrong because, for crying out loud, JAY Z bought it for her, but idk something about it looks wrong to my eyes.


----------



## Sass

chinkee21 said:


> Does anybody have a clear photo of Rachel Bilson's e-ring?



i found this one on just jared, it is not super close but better!


----------



## Anthea2009

Nice ring Chinkee loved it


----------



## Stephie2800

Love Eva Longoria Parker´s set, WOW!


----------



## PrincessMe

is there a close up pic of Heidi's engagement ring?


----------



## karo

Elizabeth Hurley's ring


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek
Jennifer Garner
Fergie 
Christina Aguilera
Melania Knauss


----------



## karo

Catherine Zeta Jones marquise cut


----------



## bizad

Pretty ring...nothing too special though


----------



## kenoa

i have to say i didnt expect Giselle's ring to be very out there seeing as her wedding and relationship are so private! I like it though


----------



## butterfly36029

wow for elizabeth hurley's , melania knauss and fergie...although fergie's is more simple but it's biiig! I don't like the look on Catherine Zeta Jones though, at least not today...I've seen it before


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Heidi's ring


----------



## karo

Two more shots of Gisele's ring


----------



## sweetdreamer16

oo i actually like giseles ring! =) pretty!


----------



## Swanky

have we talked about Heidi's ring?  Are we assuming it's real this time? 
Looks like a yellow diamond/stone.


----------



## Miss_Q

A closer look at Heidi's ring


----------



## ggirl

Heidi's ring looks really pretty and classic-If I had to guess it looks like a three stone with fancy yellow diamond in the middle of two white diamonds. Her wedding band looks really nice, too. I like her Hermes bag in the pic above, too.

Surprising that she chose an understated, classic style-she usually seems a little 'overdone' in so many of her pics-especially her wedding jewelry-way, way, too much clutter!


----------



## kenoa

i agree, heidi's ring is surprisingly nice not guady at all....but the question is it real?????:?:


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ahha yea thats the big question! i remember when spencer bought her engagement ring and made it seem like he forked over lots of dough but he didn't! good to see that he got her a "real"  one this time!


----------



## chaotic

LOVE Denise Richards sort of e-ring...


----------



## karo

*Rebecca Romijn*'s six-carat yellow diamond engagement ring designed by Simon G


----------



## karo

A close-up of Victoria Bechkam's ring which is not her actual e-ring, but she's been wearing it all the time


----------



## heat97

karo said:


> *Rebecca Romijn*'s six-carat yellow diamond engagement ring designed by Simon G


 

What are those tiny little bands next to her ring.  I want them!


----------



## Julide

karo said:


> A close-up of Victoria Bechkam's ring which is not her actual e-ring, but she's been wearing it all the time



Beautiful ring but I really like her make up in the second pic!!!


----------



## KaRoL90

Demi Moore  




Alissa Milano


----------



## KaRoL90

Fergie






Beyonce


----------



## DearBuddha

Fergie's ring:


----------



## ellieroma

^^ i totally agree! it just seems way too showy.


----------



## ame

It's HIDEOUS. Couldn't just keep that nice solitaire could she!


----------



## Crystalina

HauteMama said:


> A very classy combination! It is refreshing to see someone who can afford and likely owns enormous rocks to wear something simple and practical for everyday occasions.


 
I agree.  Of all the celebrity rings, Giselle's is my fave.  Classic, classy and she wears it so gracefully.  I know a ring is just a ring, but for some reason the fact that her ring is understated makes me feel like she's really secure in her relationship with Tom Brady---like she not trying to prove anything to anyone.  Love it!


----------



## amber11

thank you karo!


----------



## karo

^^^ You're welcome amber!


----------



## kenoa

i definitly think that Fergie's is way OTT!! She should have kept with her original and a nice simple band!!


----------



## ggirl

kenoa said:


> i definitly think that Fergie's is way OTT!! She should have kept with her original and a nice simple band!!


 
I definitely agree! I think Fergie did it because now the ring has a 'rock 'n roll' vibe which better suits her personal style. I don't care for the design but salute her for being true to herself!


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . . *WE* may not prefer her ring, but who cares! LOL!   I'm betting she got what SHE wanted


----------



## butterfly36029

can someone please update me? as far as I remember Fergie had a round solitaire ring, right? what did she do to it?


----------



## Jeneen

I just read in June's InStyle that Rebecca Romijn got her ring re-designed... She changed it so her beautiful yellow diamond hangs and swings from the band. I really like it, but I would be scared it would swing right off! I can't get a good picture of it online, but check out the magazine. I do like her stackables next to her ring in the previously posted picture - I have some just like them to celebrate milestones in my relationship.


----------



## DearBuddha

^^Yikes! I'd be terrified of losing it!


----------



## Jeneen

Cynthia Nixon is very recently engaged to her girlfriend Christine - check out this website for pictures of her ring (they were too big to post):

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/05/17/cynthia-nixon-engaged-to_n_204453.html


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Mandy Moore and Heidi Montag


----------



## ellieroma

I didnt know Mandy Moore was married! when did it happen? Also, Heidi's ring is suprisingly tastful. I quite like it.


----------



## Jeneen

^ I like Mandy's too. She married singer Ryan Adams a month or so ago - maybe 2 months.


----------



## ellieroma

^^ missed that totally!  i love stacked rings, like Mandy's and Rebecca Romijn's.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## kenoa

love ashlee's...so classy!


----------



## chinkee21

Ooh! Anybody got a close up of Rebecca's? I'm so curious to see! But I would be scared as well!

I didn't know Mandy got married! Beautiful ring! And I agree with *ellieroma,* I like heidi's too!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

hi ladies!!! i wish i could afford a huge rock, i've been dropping dh hints for an upgrade!!!!


----------



## ame

chinkee21 said:


> Ooh! Anybody got a close up of Rebecca's? I'm so curious to see! But I would be scared as well!


I can scan it. It's in the new issue of InStyle and it's HORRIBLE! She should have just had the thing remade.


----------



## karo

^^^ Could you please post it? I'm really curious about how it looks especially now that you said it's horrible.... 
Here are pics of the original set she got from her hubby


----------



## sweetdreamer16

i love the original setting!! why didn't she keep it!!


----------



## ellieroma

yeah, the original setting looks so beautiful. Why would you change that?


----------



## ggirl

From InStyle Magazine:

"Since I had to get my ring resized when I was pregnant, I decided to change my setting with the help of my friend Lorraine Schwartz. There's something sexy about a diamond dangling form your finger."

I think because her original setting has so much pave work on the band she probably couldn't just size her ring up without popping all the pave diamonds out.

BTW, her twins are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crystalina

I actually went to the drug store so I could glimpse her ring in a copy of InStyle.

OMG it is AWFUL!  Seriously, dreadful!  I think it looks like a tacky, knock-off cocktail ring.

She's got enough money that she could have had the EXACT same original setting re-made.  The fact that it was pave should not have stopped her from doing this.

I am truly amazed that she did what she did to that ring.


----------



## ggirl

For those of you who cannot imagine what Rebecca did to her ring...




photo credit Instyle Magazine


----------



## DearBuddha

^^

Just...wow.


----------



## heat97

ggirl said:


> For those of you who cannot imagine what Rebecca did to her ring...
> 
> View attachment 785571
> 
> 
> photo credit Instyle Magazine


 

what????? speechless i dont get it.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

it would be cute if she wore it around her neck, but i cant imagine it on her finger.


----------



## chinkee21

That is one strange looking e-ring..


----------



## MissyBaby

ew....why God why do good people do bad things to jewelry??


----------



## karo

OMG it looks awful! How could she do this? What's with her sense of style?


----------



## LaurieLou

thats so bizzare


----------



## ebonyone

She ruined that ring it looks horrible now.


----------



## Julide

^^^Luckily no one has to wear that ring. I think she likes it good for her!! Its definitely a different look. Buthey at least she did something she wanted!! I give her credit for that!!


----------



## karo

Mariah Carey's e-ring, wedding ring and eternity ring


----------



## guancia

^^ I love her wedding bands, stackable I guess. But her engagement ring IMHO is...


----------



## ellieroma

^^ totally agree! the stackable rings would look so elegant with out the humongus ering. it just looks a bit tacky.


----------



## leCasee

*This is my second fav ring, I love jessica simpson and angie harmons and rachhael rays they are my top 5, they be cool to hang out with~~*


----------



## chinkee21

Holy cow! Mariah's is HUGE! Not too classy tho....love the eternity ring.


----------



## butterfly36029

I really don't like maria's e ring...I like big but this  is too much!


----------



## IFFAH

This is too big. But then, it's Mariah's style anyway.


----------



## Swanky

My eye can't stop looking at that crazy contouring job her make up artist did on her cheek to make her cheekbones look higher! LOL!


----------



## butterfly36029

I can't get over at how pointy the ring is...I wonder if she's hurt herself wearing it...it's too much!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

another pic of heidi's ring


----------



## Lady V

hfxshopgirl said:


> another pic of heidi's ring
> 
> firstclassfashionista.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/heidi-montags-wedding-ring.jpg



Surprisingly subtle! I was expecting something OTT!!(and way outta their price range) Light fancy yellow center with radiant-cut trapezoid sidestones. But its hard to tell if the center is an oval or cushion due to the prongs! Im leaning towards an oval center though~


----------



## butterfly36029

I actually like Heidi's...I thought it was gonna be huge like Maria's but hers is smaller...


----------



## sesrup

Geez, Mariah is that a glacier? My goodness. 


I like Heidi's, so cute.




IFFAH said:


> This is too big. But then, it's Mariah's style anyway.


----------



## Nieners

Heidi's ring is nice, nothing I would expect from those two


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinket Emerald cut Engagment ring from Will Smith​


----------



## ame

As much as Speidi annoys me to no end, I have to assume that off camera they are COMPLETELY different.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

uggh i would hope so!! If they are always like that I have no clue how they would be able to stand each other!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another of Jada Pinkett Smith's Engagment ring Emerald cut from Will Smith.

Can idea in how many carats??? Emerald


----------



## Lady V

Jada's ring is about 12-13 cts IMO. I have no idea what size ring she wears, however it looks similar to mine, and mine is just a little under 13.


----------



## Jeneen

^ Lady V - do you have yours posted anywhere? If not, post it and point me in the right direction!


----------



## Lady V

I dont have mine posted yet as I am still currently trying to settle down!! But I do plan on getting a camera & a laptop/PC this weekend! Then I'll be glad to post it on the E-ring thread!!!

*and whip it out of the safe!


----------



## Lola

hfxshopgirl said:


> another pic of heidi's ring
> 
> firstclassfashionista.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/heidi-montags-wedding-ring.jpg



how many carats do you think this is?  Is it an oval?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lady V said:


> Jada's ring is about 12-13 cts IMO. I have no idea what size ring she wears, however it looks similar to mine, and mine is just a little under 13.


 

Wow 13 ct please PM me when you post your photos


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Ditto! It must be heavy on your finger?


----------



## Lady V

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Wow 13 ct please PM me when you post your photos



Hehehe, will do! But I dont think I can PM yet? Because I was under the assumption that i needed a certain number of posts!! 

And the ring is quite heavy, I find it tilting to the side a lot! LOL! But i love my bling!!! Big and small!!


----------



## Jeneen

Carmen Electra's black diamond ring...


----------



## Jeneen

Karina (Katrina?) Smirnoff


----------



## Jeneen

Pam Anderson (not sure which marriage)


----------



## Swanky

^^you can PM - it only takes 5 posts!


----------



## evansad

Jada's is a 10ct ring. I read in an interview that she was given a new ring for their anniversary (10th annv) She said the ring was a ct for every year. Of course, they have been married for 11 (give or take a few months) years now.....


----------



## ceya

Lady V said:


> Hehehe, will do! But I dont think I can PM yet? Because I was under the assumption that i needed a certain number of posts!!
> 
> And the ring is quite heavy, I find it tilting to the side a lot! LOL! But i love my bling!!! Big and small!!


where is the pic for your bling bling thingy?


----------



## Miss Socialite

ceya said:


> where is the pic for your bling bling thingy?



Good question! I'd like to know where this picture is as well?!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another good one of Jada's engagement ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35




----------



## lgerman102

kevin Jonas and his long time love Danielle Deleasa got engaged this past wednesday....


----------



## needloub

^^Long time love, LOL!  Is he even 20 yet?  Sounds like someone couldn't hold out long enough..LOL!  That's really bad (slapping my own hand)...they look like a cute couple (cough).


----------



## Swanky

I think I read they dated for 2 yrs - he's 21 and she's 22.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow that's not a very long time! especially since they are young!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Cheryl Cole's Set   British Singer???


----------



## kenoa

Cheryl is a judge on X Factor and sings with girl group Girls Aloud. that ring isn't her original e-ring its a Jacob&Co apology ring from her husband, Her real ring was square cut diamond worth a estimated £50000


----------



## amber11

ugh i really dont like cheryl's ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

kenoa said:


> Cheryl is a judge on X Factor and sings with girl group Girls Aloud. that ring isn't her original e-ring its a Jacob&Co apology ring from her husband, Her real ring was square cut diamond worth a estimated £50000


 

apology?????


----------



## Swanky

rich boys that cheat give BIG bling = apology gift.


----------



## originalheather

^^^^like the ring Kobe Bryant gave his wife a few years back...


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Julide

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> rich boys that cheat give BIG bling = apology gift.



Ok...So sorry but I have to ask...why do you need an apology ring? Do you really want a reminder of his infidelities on your hand everyday?I'm just wondering...please don't flame me!!!*Running off to hide*


----------



## Swanky

I don't need an apology ring 
You'd need to ask them!


----------



## alvaradoracd

Half of the celebrities listed arent even married any more. wow.


----------



## Crystalina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't need an apology ring
> You'd need to ask them!


 

You never know.....maybe you DO need an apology ring.  He does travel a lot, right! LOL


----------



## Swanky

Yeah . . . I have more faith than that.


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


>


 

I just LOVE this ring .

As for apology rings, I've never heard of anything so freaking insane! Unfaithfulness is totally unforgivable, at least for me .


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tiny received a new ring and necklace from T.I. last night.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Take a look at the necklace! 

I love the look on her friend's face


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Molls said:


> I just LOVE this ring .
> 
> As for apology rings, I've never heard of anything so freaking insane! Unfaithfulness is totally unforgivable, at least for me .


 

I now I love this ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ivanka Trumps engagment ring

Hope to find a better photo later


----------



## miss gucci

pazt said:


> beyonce's emerald-cut diamond ring from jay-z




her ring is beautifull....


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Christina Milian's engagment ring from The Dream


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

Who is Christina Milian and who is the Dream? I love Jada Pinkett's ring even if it is an apology ring, and does anyone have any other pictures of Ivanka's?


----------



## Jeneen

^ She's a singer who dabbles in acting. I believe she once dated comedian/actor Nick Cannon who is now married to Mariah Carey.

The Dream is a rapper.

Ivanka and her new fiance are going to make some beautiful children!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jeneen said:


> ^ She's a singer who dabbles in acting. I believe she once dated comedian/actor Nick Cannon who is now married to Mariah Carey.
> 
> *The Dream is a rapper.*
> 
> Ivanka and her new fiance are going to make some beautiful children!



he's not a rapper - he's a producer turned singer 

her ring is pretty...very dainty


----------



## Swanky

Jada's ring isn't an apology ring.

AFAIK?


----------



## Jeneen

.pursefiend. said:


> he's not a rapper - he's a producer turned singer
> 
> her ring is pretty...very dainty



Oops!


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

What a fabulous way to get quick answers! Thank-you!!! If I can figure out how to post pictures I will post some diamonds soon..


----------



## Molls

Elizabeth Taylor's Krupp Diamond. whatta a ROCK!!!!


----------



## Jeneen

holy cow ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

Oh my GAWD. Imagine what her jewelry box looks like. I would die.


----------



## Julide

Elizabeth TaylorLove all of her jewels!! I wonder if she ever bought any of them or if they were all gifts? She certainly has a great collection!!!


----------



## kenoa

i read that christina milan's ring is from Ivanka Trumps collection!! Its pretty! Ivanka's is very classy


----------



## LVobsessed415

any better pics of Ivanka's ring?


----------



## kristie

Correct me if I am wrong but.....I don't think Jada's ring is an apology ring.......Aren't you thinking of Kobe Bryant's wife's ring??


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Yeah I agree, I think Will gets her a new one every aniversary, I think hes been adding a carat since year 5...  He says that they have a beautiful marriage that gets better with time so he gets her new bling as time goes on to show his devotion.  I think they are a Hollywood couple that have a true relationship built on love (like us regular people do LOL!!!)



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jada's ring isn't an apology ring.
> 
> AFAIK?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jeneen said:


> Oops!


 

He wrote Umbrella by Rihanna


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tiny's new ring a gift trm T.I.


----------



## bag-princess

i love how liz is holding up her hand in that photo for everyone to see - it's like BAM!!! suckers!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

OMG at Elizabeths' ring!!!!


----------



## Sass

I reallly like Christinia Millan ring!

excuse my ignorance but is Tiny TI's girlfriend,wife??? very lucky lady either way!!!


----------



## Swanky

^ugh, DO NOT like tiny's ring! LOL!  too much is too much!  That solitaire didn't need all that around it.

^^^Will and Jada are too stinkin' cute. . . inspiring


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

I completely agree, just a touch over the top, no?


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

OK I am sure this is the wrong place to ask this, but can you guys see my profile picture? I must be doing something wrong because I can't see it.


----------



## Swanky

yeah, just a tad over the top! LOL!
No, your profile pic won't ever show up "out here", a profile pic is what we'd see if we clicked your name and went to your profile.
If you want a photo under your screen name, that shows up in every post, you need to load an AVATAR   Check our Feedback Dropbox Forum for more tech help


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

Thank-you! It works!!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## bizad

sorry but who is tiny?


----------



## kenoa

Scarlett Johansson Wears L.A. Shorts - Photo Gallery | Just Jared


a good pic of scar jo's ring!!!!!!


----------



## keodi

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva again


 
love that ring!


----------



## amber11

kenoa said:


> Scarlett Johansson Wears L.A. Shorts - Photo Gallery | Just Jared
> 
> 
> a good pic of scar jo's ring!!!!!!



ooo thank you! i'v always admired her ring because its so different


----------



## Molls

Apparently, Ivanka *****'s engagement ring:


----------



## Jeneen

^ That's lovely - I love the sides!


----------



## carlsonwardrobe

Love the stone, but I am not sure about the sides, don't you think it is a bit dainty compared to the stone?.. I wonder what she will do for a wedding band.


----------



## Jeneen

I think she should do a simple pave eternity band.

hmmm - I like the delicate sides- they are intricate but don't subtract from the stone in my eyes, but I can see how they may not be enough for the large stone to others.


----------



## conrad18

Ivanka's ring is gorgeous! I love the sides as I feel like it's very beautiful yet doesnt take away from the sparkling rock in the center. I'd love to see pics of her wearing it.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

More Ashlee Simpson


----------



## caxe

bizad said:


> sorry but who is tiny?



The rapper T.I.'s wife of "Tiny and Toya" fame.

And OMG, I LOVE LOVE LOVE her ring.  LOL.


----------



## Alexia*

Ashlee Simpson's wedding band and e-ring is simply stunning!


----------



## kenoa

i agree Ashlee Simpson-Wentz's ring is beautiful and classy


----------



## pazt

zang ziyi giant e-ring


----------



## ceya

pazt said:


> zang ziyi giant e-ring



what size is her rock? that is huge. Could you do a bigger picture for it?

Thank you


----------



## conrad18

Wow, Zang's ring is *HUGE*!


----------



## pazt

ceya said:


> what size is her rock? that is huge. Could you do a bigger picture for it?
> 
> Thank you



im afraid i dont know the specs of her ring..sorry


----------



## kelly3801

hey. im kelly. just found this site. does anyone have any of tori spelling and kelly ripa?


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Paquin  
http://www.pinkisthenewblog.com/2009/08/anna-paquin-shows-off-her-engagement-bling/
http://www.makli.com/anna-paquin-engagement-ring-005330/


----------



## KaRoL90

Fergie 





Mandy Moore


----------



## originalheather

Here are some more shots of Zhang Ziyi's engagement ring:


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ivanka *****'s engagement ring 

What a gorgeous engagement ring Ivanka *****, daughter of Donald ***** received from her boyfriend Jared Kushner! This engagement ring is such a classic - large, beautifully designed and a real head-turner.

Even more surprising is that the stunning 5.22 carat diamond ring and platinum comes from Ivanka ***** Fine Jewellery, Ivankas own brand.  That means shed definitely know how much it cost him, plus hes showing how much he values her work.


----------



## Jeneen

KaRoL90 said:


> Anna Paquin
> http://www.pinkisthenewblog.com/2009/08/anna-paquin-shows-off-her-engagement-bling/
> http://www.makli.com/anna-paquin-engagement-ring-005330/


 
That's exciting news - good for them! The ring is pretty.


----------



## Swanky

^^Ivanka's was posted already


----------



## kenoa

Mandy Moore's- classy and understated-Like her!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo i love Zhang Ziyi's engagement ring!! so blingy!


----------



## Julide

sweetdreamer16 said:


> ooo i love Zhang Ziyi's engagement ring!! so blingy!



ITA!! I wonder what the specs are!! 10ct?


----------



## chinkee21

Lady V said:


> I dont have mine posted yet as I am still currently trying to settle down!! But I do plan on getting a camera & a laptop/PC this weekend! Then I'll be glad to post it on the E-ring thread!!!
> 
> *and whip it out of the safe!


 
We're still waiting to see your gorgeous ring!


----------



## IFFAH

If I'm not mistaken, the 2 rings on the right were both given by Vivi Nevo. 

Apparently during a recent press conference in South Korea for her new movie, "Sophie's Revenge", she was only seen wearing the diamond band and a smaller diamond ring together; not the engagement ring. There were ongoing rumours of her breaking up with Vivi Nevo.



originalheather said:


> Here are some more shots of Zhang Ziyi's engagement ring:


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pics. of Julie Chen's wedding ring?    Would like to know how many carats her ring is.


----------



## LaGiaconda

Eva's ring always makes me consider an emerald - it's just stunning!



keodi said:


> love that ring!


----------



## White Orchid

originalheather said:


> Here are some more shots of Zhang Ziyi's engagement ring:


Asian women tend to her really beautiful hands: very long and slender fingers. 

Personally I appreciate a ring even more if the wearer has nice, slender fingers.


----------



## karo

Sandra Bullock's wedding set


----------



## Julide

karo said:


> Sandra Bullock's wedding set



That's a super coolset!!! Love it!! Thanks for the pic *Karo*!!!


----------



## karo

^^^ You're welcome Julide.
I really like this set too. It's vintage and so classy.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

oooo i love her stacks!! looks amazing!


----------



## a_mo

Sandra's set is beautiful and unique! Very Classy!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner's rings


----------



## cakegirl

How many carats would you think Jennifer Garner's larger eternity ring is?


----------



## Jahpson

Julide said:


> Elizabeth TaylorLove all of her jewels!! I wonder if she ever bought any of them or if they were all gifts? She certainly has a great collection!!!




i believe they were all gifts.

wonder what her secret was to get all her husbands to buy her such diamonds?


----------



## Julide

Jahpson said:


> i believe they were all gifts.
> 
> wonder what her secret was to get all her husbands to buy her such diamonds?



One of the most beautiful women in the world might have had something to do with it...


----------



## Marisa783

Khloe Kardashian's 9 ct ring from Lamar Odom


----------



## onegirlcreative

Marisa783 said:


> Khloe Kardashian's 9 ct ring from Lamar Odom



dammmmmm....that is one stunning rock!!!


----------



## candypants1100

good lord, khloe's ring is HOT


----------



## Swanky

it's beautiful!!!  {but it doesn't show like 9 carats :s}


----------



## kksugi

WoW!!   Her ring is totally "GORGEOUS"!!!


----------



## a_mo

I love her Ring!! Its my fave at the moment!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's beautiful!!!  {but it doesn't show like 9 carats :s}



it also could be because she is a tall girl with larger fingers, so it doesn't look as large? i don't know. it looks like it's about 5 carats to me, but what do i know? maybe they mean cttw with all diamonds, not just center? 

my aunt has a HUGE 7 ct center princess cut stone with two trillion sides that are a little over 2 ct each. it's huge on her but she's very petite, too.


----------



## spammieiam

OH my goodness. That thing is GORGEOUS!!! Is it a princess or cushion cut?


----------



## vanbruntsa

khloe's is a radiant diamond. they don't face up as big as other cuts but they are stunning. i have a radiant. i love mine! i rarely see them.


----------



## White Orchid

Marisa783 said:


> Khloe Kardashian's 9 ct ring from Lamar Odom


Does nothing for me.  MUCH prefer EricaD's stunner [tpf forum member].


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe Kardashian 9 ct engagement ring from Larmar Odom

Khloe's engagment ring last ones


----------



## onegirlcreative

White Orchid said:


> Does nothing for me.  MUCH prefer EricaD's stunner [tpf forum member].



oh, i'm going to have to agree with you there, white orchid! 

nothing beats erica's gorgeous ring.


----------



## onegirlcreative

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe's engagment ring last ones



see in these photos, the ring looks much bigger. it must have been the angle of the first photo posted because it didn't look as big. now it looks huge!


----------



## kksugi

Do you have a pic. of Erica D's ring that you can post?


----------



## Swanky

do a search of our engagement ring thread {top right corner once in that thread}


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe Kardashian 9 ct engagement ring from Larmar Odom
> 
> Khloe's engagment ring last ones


 

I saw a blog  today appears Khloe's ring is 12 ct?


----------



## kksugi

Can you post a pic. of her ring?


----------



## Miss Socialite

kksugi said:


> Can you post a pic. of her ring?



Are you asking for a picture of Khloe's ring? If that's indeed what you're asking for, go back _one_ page and look at the 3+ pictures that have already been posted.


----------



## kksugi

Sorry, Erica D's ring!!  Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

Erica's ring isn't in this thread because she's not a celeb.  Do a search in the engagement rings thread


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Erica's ring isn't in this thread because she's not a celeb. Do a search in the engagement rings thread


 

Who is Erica?


----------



## Swanky

a member here.

:back2topic:


----------



## Jahpson

Julide said:


> One of the most beautiful women in the world might have had something to do with it...


 

theres beautiful women now and they don't get jack squid


----------



## kksugi

Can you post a pic. of Khloe's 12 ct. ring!


----------



## onegirlcreative

kksugi said:


> Can you post a pic. of Khloe's 12 ct. ring!



there are several pictures on the previous page.


----------



## Louboutfan

Does anyone know where Khloe's ring came from? Looks like it's too big fer her, the ring isn't centered on her finger, it's constantly leaning towards the fingers on either side of her ring finger, probably the weight of it........is it true she only knows the guy a month....????? If so she's crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

not sure where it's form but it's definitely top heavy! She needs to get one of those little ball thingy's for  the inside.


----------



## Miss Socialite

kksugi said:


> Can you post a pic. of Khloe's 12 ct. ring!



Nothing gets past you? Lol!


----------



## carlinha

khloe's ring does not look like 12 carats to me at all!


----------



## White Orchid

kksugi said:


> Do you have a pic. of Erica D's ring that you can post?


Here you go.  Though this is her older one but my personal fave.


----------



## White Orchid

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Who is Erica?


A member here who has exquisite taste in diamond rings. I much prefer hers over this one everyone is raving about on this thread.

Here's her latest/update engagment ring I believe. Another stunner and so much classier I think than Khloe's.


----------



## Swanky

Erica's rings are gorj!!!  But let's keep this thread on topic please


----------



## pazt

with this pic, i think Khloe's ER is 9 carats but the radiant (or cushion) cut is such a heavy-looking stone, it may look smaller than a 9 c. it is gorgeous


----------



## mcovarrubias07

All these ladies have beautiful rings.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I am not sure if this has been posted but here is Gisele Bundchen's ring.  It looks absolutely stunning.  I wish I could find a pic of a closer look.  I can't tell if it is emerald cut or radiant.


----------



## a_mo

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2542519&id=113962087301

Here is a pic of Kloe's set!! Hope this hasn't been posted :-/


----------



## onegirlcreative

a_mo said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2542519&id=113962087301
> 
> Here is a pic of Kloe's set!! Hope this hasn't been posted :-/




wow. khloe's set is gorgeous! did she get married already? she's wearing the band with it.


----------



## needloub

Good lord, Khloe's set is gorgeous.  I'm starting to think I want a micro-pave band...


----------



## Swanky

there's LOTS of pics if you go back a page


----------



## Jahpson

needloub said:


> Good lord, Khloe's set is gorgeous. I'm starting to think I want a micro-pave band...


 
im starting to really like the mico-pave look


----------



## pursesandoxies

I searched and could'nt find an answer to the post from awhile back but does anyone have a close-up pic of Rachel Zoe's engagement ring and wedding bands?  
Thanks!


----------



## onegirlcreative

designeraholic said:


> I searched and could'nt find an answer to the post from awhile back but does anyone have a close-up pic of Rachel Zoe's engagement ring and wedding bands?
> Thanks!



oh, that is something i would love to see, as well. every time i watch it, i try to pause my tv or computer to get a glimpse of it. so far, i haven't been that successful. i love her rings (from what i can see) and love the combination she wears.

i can definitely tell it's an emerald cut, but that's it. looks like she wears an eternity band with it and maybe a plain platinum band on the end??? 

if anyone can find, please post. thanks!


----------



## KaRoL90

Elisabeth Moss
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/09/elisabeth-venice/elisabeth-moss-venice-magazine-05.jpg


----------



## pursesandoxies

onegirlcreative said:


> oh, that is something i would love to see, as well. every time i watch it, i try to pause my tv or computer to get a glimpse of it. so far, i haven't been that successful. i love her rings (from what i can see) and love the combination she wears.
> 
> i can definitely tell it's an emerald cut, but that's it. looks like she wears an eternity band with it and maybe a plain platinum band on the end???
> 
> if anyone can find, please post. thanks!


 
I do the same thing, try and pause the show but I could never get a close look!! lol I thought too that it was an emerald cut but it's soooo sparkly, I didn't think emerald cuts sparkled like that I was thinking it was oval..maybe she has more than one engagement ring??? I think you're right about the eternity band and plain band combo. I just want to see it close up!! lol


----------



## needloub

^You should look at the other thread and look up carlinha's engagement ring.


----------



## karo

Elizabeth Hurley's wedding set


----------



## onegirlcreative

karo said:


> Elizabeth Hurley's wedding set



oh wow. her set is gorgeous!!! (of course). love her earrings, too.


----------



## karo

Jaime Pressl's rings


----------



## onegirlcreative

karo said:


> Jaime Pressl's rings



who is jaime pressl? 

i don't like the ering too much but i love the eternity band. gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

I think Jaime Pressley?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Jaime Pressley?



i don't even know who that is. sorry!


----------



## Stephie2800

Actress.


----------



## ame

Wait I thought she broke up with that guy before they got married?


----------



## Jeneen

^ Yeah Jamie P broke up with her fiance that she had her son with - then she met and married some lawyer(?) and they got married a few weeks ago... I read too much USWeekly!


----------



## Stephie2800

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ame

Jeneen said:


> ^ Yeah Jamie P broke up with her fiance that she had her son with - then she met and married some lawyer(?) and they got married a few weeks ago... I read too much USWeekly!



Good lord those celebrities.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Pamela Anderson is selling her engagement ring on ebay.

anyone know which of her marriages this is from...??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150380464270&_trksid=e11010.m203&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DI%252BS%26itu%3DSI%252BUCI%26otn%3D4&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1348#ht_3846wt_941


----------



## sglike01

bethenny frankel from real housewives of nyc is engaged!! here's the ring (from people.com)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20313552,00.html


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Uggh i was trying to post a picture of it but it didn't work!! =( 

but woah its honking huge!!! i wonder what her fiance does in order to buy such a massive ring!!!


----------



## ahertz

Wowza. I've never watched this show, so I don't really know who Bethany is, but this is quite a ring!


----------



## Swanky

it is! And she's pregnant!


----------



## Jeneen

That is one huge pair diamond!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it is! And she's pregnant!



what??? ok swanky, you can't just post that type of information without posting your source. where on earth did you hear/read that???


----------



## ame

It's all over the news, I believe Perez outed it originally but she just confirmed it herself on FB.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I like to drop a bomb and disappear :ninja:

No seriously, I posted about in the Celeb Forum hours ago


----------



## evansad

karo said:


> Jaime Pressl's rings


who is she?


----------



## Stephie2800

evansad said:


> who is she?


 

Actress


----------



## Blyen

VuittonsLover said:


> Pamela Anderson is selling her engagement ring on ebay.
> 
> anyone know which of her marriages this is from...??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1348#ht_3846wt_941


It's just me or the ring is damaged?One of the prongs is not on the diamond corner,it seems like it's broken?


----------



## karo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Jaime Pressley?


Yes, of course Pressley, I didn't even notice that there was a mistake. Thanks Swanky Mama!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Julia Roberts
Elisabeth Hasselbeck


----------



## gwhite

Does anybody know why Elisabeth doesn't wear her wedding band with her engagement ring?  She mentioned why on The View but I missed it.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe's ring 12.5 ct engagement ring
2.5 ct pave band


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe's ring 12.5 ct engagement ring
> 2.5 ct pave band



I just love Khloe's ring, thank you for posting that pic . They were showing a recap of her on the view on one of our local stations one night and I saw this ring and thought NICEEEEEEEEEEEEE .

I like Bethany's ring as well even though I'm not a pear lover, I'm a lover of all diamonds that are HUGE .

When it comes to jewelry, Elizabeth Taylor is my hero


----------



## Swanky

everytime someone posts Khloe's ring the carat size increases, LOL!


----------



## mrscook

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> everytime someone posts Khloe's ring the carat size increases, LOL!




I know!  I read on US Weekly it's a 5 carat...now I can't find the link!


----------



## Jahpson

Molls said:


> I just love Khloe's ring, thank you for posting that pic . They were showing a recap of her on the view on one of our local stations one night and I saw this ring and thought NICEEEEEEEEEEEEE .
> 
> I like Bethany's ring as well even though I'm not a pear lover, I'm a lover of all diamonds that are HUGE .
> 
> When it comes to jewelry, Elizabeth Taylor is my hero


 

yes!! I always wonder what was E.Taylor's secret to getting her husbands to buy such _lovely_ gifts.


----------



## ceya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> everytime someone posts Khloe's ring the carat size increases, LOL!


I wish mine was lol


----------



## Swanky

I know right?!


----------



## Livia1

Ladies, is carat size really THAT important? How about having a GORGEOUS ring


----------



## Swanky

No.  
Pretty sure we all prefer pretty rings over BIG ugly ones


----------



## Livia1

Yeah-yeah I know  It's just these last 6 pages have been about this girls ring and how many carats ...


----------



## Molls

Jahpson said:


> yes!! I always wonder what was E.Taylor's secret to getting her husbands to buy such _lovely_ gifts.


 
I don't know, but whatever her secret was, she certainly did it well :sunnies.


----------



## Molls

Livia1 said:


> Yeah-yeah I know  It's just these last 6 pages have been about this girls ring and how many carats ...


 

Awwww, but it's so much fun to see those HUGE rings. As for rings in general, I love them all, size means nothing when it comes to a well cut diamond (I'll add color and clarity in there as well).


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Jeneen

I love that leaf design ^ so pretty!


----------



## Swanky

I'm just saying it actually has nothing to do w/ BIG rings 
I'd have said the exact same thing if KK's ring was reportedly a half carat.
Everytime someone posts a pic in this thread, her carat weight grows.  I think it's funny


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ahertz said:


> Wowza. I've never watched this show, so I don't really know who Bethany is, but this is quite a ring!


 
I love this ring
But you ladies know I am a pear girl


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Ali Larter


----------



## evansad

Ali Larter's ring is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Julide

Does anyone have any info on Ali Larters' ring? I know for a while she was all about anadian diamonds...so just:wonderingTIA!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I love this ring
> But you ladies know I am a pear girl



holy crap, batman. that definitely puts my pear to shame.

way to go, bethenny.


----------



## onegirlcreative

funkmasterjedi said:


> Ali Larter



who is she? she looks really familiar...


----------



## materialgurl

^ she's from heros. And she did the movie "obsessed" with beyonce


----------



## onegirlcreative

materialgurl said:


> ^ she's from heros. *And she did the movie "obsessed" with beyonce*



oh that's where i have seen her. i just rented that movie a few weeks ago and had never seen her before.

thanks!


----------



## biana83

She was also in Varsity Blues, Final Destination, and Legally Blonde in case that brings back some memories.


----------



## Swanky

didn't she wear whipped cream in Friday Night Lights too?


----------



## onegirlcreative

biana83 said:


> She was also in Varsity Blues, Final Destination, and Legally Blonde in case that brings back some memories.



no, i never saw any of those movies, but thanks.


----------



## princesstiffany

That is such a gorgeous ring!


----------



## princesstiffany

I LOVE Danica's ring! It's perfect!


----------



## smartroh

*this is for celeb engagement rings only please.
*


----------



## chrissstina

Someone asked for pics of Rachel's ring a few pages back. It looks like an emerald solitaire with two stacked bands to me but I'm no expert 


http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons1/166/1668379/07_2009/84768546.jpg
http://blogs.shape.com/style_diary/IMG_0107.JPG
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3617893190_2d0ec12605_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3634/3617073265_abc9cb018f_o.jpg


----------



## KaRoL90

Amy Adams
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/blunt-bafta/amy-adams-emily-blunt-bafta-03.jpg


----------



## onegirlcreative

chrissstina said:


> Someone asked for pics of Rachel's ring a few pages back. It looks like an emerald solitaire with two stacked bands to me but I'm no expert
> 
> 
> http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons1/166/1668379/07_2009/84768546.jpg
> http://blogs.shape.com/style_diary/IMG_0107.JPG
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3617893190_2d0ec12605_o.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3634/3617073265_abc9cb018f_o.jpg



thanks for the links, but i wish there was a pic of her ring closeup, like the rest of the rings posted. i wonder why there aren't any out there? 

her e-ring is definitely an emerald cut (just from when i would pause it while watching her show), but would love to see the other bands, as well. to me, it looks like one is an eternity band and the other is plain platinum or white gold???


----------



## SassieMe

VuittonsLover said:


> Pamela Anderson is selling her engagement ring on ebay.
> 
> anyone know which of her marriages this is from...??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1348#ht_3846wt_941



Wow - 14K for an SI1...not me!!!


----------



## SassieMe

Livia1 said:


> Ladies, is carat size really THAT important? How about having a GORGEOUS ring



I'm with you, Livia!  I think that color and clarity are more important than size - um, unless it's really small!!!


----------



## chrissstina

onegirlcreative said:


> thanks for the links, but i wish there was a pic of her ring closeup, like the rest of the rings posted. i wonder why there aren't any out there?
> 
> her e-ring is definitely an emerald cut (just from when i would pause it while watching her show), but would love to see the other bands, as well. to me, it looks like one is an eternity band and the other is plain platinum or white gold???



i got the largest pictures that are out there so you can see the detail but she just doesn't sit still! did you enlarge each picture to its max? they all blow up [how depends on the browser you're using] but you can definitely see that it's an emerald cut ... possibly with baguettes on the side, an eternity band and a solid band that looks a bit like a man's wedding band to me


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Amy Adams & Kate Beckinsale


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe's ring 12.5 ct engagement ring
> 2.5 ct pave band


 

Watching the show and Khloe's ring makes me 
What is the shape of the center stone?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Steve Harvey's wife Marjorie Pear


----------



## carlinha

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Watching the show and Khloe's ring makes me
> What is the shape of the center stone?



this looks like a radiant cut to me


----------



## elle tee

onegirlcreative said:


> thanks for the links, but i wish there was a pic of her ring closeup, like the rest of the rings posted. i wonder why there aren't any out there?
> 
> her e-ring is definitely an emerald cut (just from when i would pause it while watching her show), but would love to see the other bands, as well. to me, it looks like one is an eternity band and the other is plain platinum or white gold???



I noticed her rings while watching her show, but I haven't been able to find good pics, either.  It looks like she wears it several different ways- I really like how she takes the traditional-style e-ring and makes it look so modern with the bands.  On the show it looked like she was wearing several bands with it, yellow gold and WG/platinum.  Sooo cool!


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Watching the show and Khloe's ring makes me
> What is the shape of the center stone?


 
I love her ring, and like the other poster said, it's a radiant cut .


----------



## juliannababe

i love kate beckinsales set


----------



## ame

I thought Khloe's was Cushion...


----------



## Swanky

I think Khloe's looks like a cushion 

Kate Beckinsale and Avril's rings inspired mine! LOVE them!


----------



## KaRoL90

Jessica Alba
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/alba-book/jessica-alba-loves-book-parties-28.jpg
Mariah Carey
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/carey-precious/mariah-carey-promotes-precious-05.jpg
Jennifer Garner
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/garner-lucky/jennifer-garner-violet-lucky-07.jpg


----------



## onegirlcreative

KaRoL90 said:


> Jessica Alba
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/alba-book/jessica-alba-loves-book-parties-28.jpg
> Mariah Carey
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/carey-precious/mariah-carey-promotes-precious-05.jpg
> Jennifer Garner
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/garner-lucky/jennifer-garner-violet-lucky-07.jpg



ewww...i am not liking mariah's ring set at all. it's a bit ostentatious, imo.


----------



## Swanky

there's lots of pics in this threads. . .  it's TOO MUCH!


----------



## Jahpson

yes Mariah's ring is too much going on. Her fingers are liker permanently spaced out because of the rings. LOL

love love love Mrs. Harvey's pear shaped diamond and Steve Harvey's head reminds me of a delicious milk dud

i love chocolate and diamonds!!! great cover


----------



## pritch319

does anyone know how many carats jessica simpson's diamond eternity band was when she was married to nick lachey?


----------



## pritch319

also, i'm curious about how many carats angie harmon's wedding band is?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Jahpson said:


> yes Mariah's ring is too much going on. Her fingers are liker permanently spaced out because of the rings. LOL
> 
> love love love Mrs. Harvey's pear shaped diamond and *Steve Harvey's head reminds me of a delicious milk dud*
> 
> i love chocolate and diamonds!!! great cover



haha. a milk dud with a moustache. lol


----------



## Molls

I LOVE Penelope Cruz's engagement ring


----------



## nor_cali_girl99

Wow, those are all amazing!  I would love to own one someday!  Can you imagine the weight of those things.  I know mine always catches on things, but those must catch on everything!


----------



## Jeneen

Penelope's is gorgeous - is that a Sapphire?


----------



## Molls

Yes!!! and if you click on the last photo you'll see just how beautiful that sapphire is.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jamie Lynn Sigler (from ex-husband) & Portia DeRossi


----------



## Jahpson

wow that sapphire is gorgeous!


----------



## Molls

Jahpson said:


> wow that sapphire is gorgeous!


 
Isn't it - just STUNNING .


----------



## winnstar123

Indeed, that sapphire is one of kind. Can someone post more clear pics. ITA.


----------



## kiwishopper

I love blue sapphire with diamond as engagement ring, it's so classic and different! Yes please, more pictures of the gorgeous blue!!


----------



## KaRoL90

Amanda Peet
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/self-peet/amanda-peet-self-magazine-december-2009-02.jpg


http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/danes-seethrough/claire-danes-see-through-dress-02.jpg


----------



## grkbella03

I really like Amanda  Peet's ring!!


----------



## Swanky

that 2nd pic isn't Amanda. . . is that Claire Danes?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that 2nd pic isn't Amanda. . . is that Claire Danes?



i thought that looked like claire danes. wow, she looks fantastic! i wonder if she got a nose job or something???


----------



## claudette2

I've never seen Jamie Lynn Sigle's ring before, but absolutely love emerald cuts! Thanks for posting.



funkmasterjedi said:


> Jamie Lynn Sigler (from ex-husband) & Portia DeRossi


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Zoloft from Atlanta Housewives --- Appear from "Big Papa"


----------



## Swanky

big doesn't = beautiful!


----------



## moto

.....or at the very least not always!!:s My all time fav. is Mia Farrow's pear shaped diamond given to her by Frank.


----------



## Swanky

Kim's and Mariah's are prime examples of OTT and unattractive to me.  I'd pick mine anyday! LOL!


----------



## grkbella03

When I say kim's ring on TV i was like WOWWW...I loved it...now that I see pictures of engagement rings on here all the time..and that close up of kim's ring is not that great..i guess classic, simple and shiny is gorgeous and timeless rather than those HUGE rings like kim's which looks wierd.


----------



## onegirlcreative

grkbella03 said:


> When I say kim's ring on TV i was like WOWWW...I loved it...now that I see pictures of engagement rings on here all the time..and that close up of kim's ring is not that great..i guess classic, simple and shiny is gorgeous and timeless rather than those HUGE rings like kim's which looks wierd.



i agree. her ring looks more like an ice cube than a beautiful diamond ring. jmho.


----------



## Jahpson

that aint no engagment ring! Kim is wearing A ring

her "fiance" is already married


----------



## Swanky

LMAO!:lolots:


----------



## DebbieAnn

*It's interesting that Penelope Cruz will not say if she is engaged or not.  That is one gorgeous sapphire for a "friendship" ring.*


----------



## triotrio

It's totally an engagement ring. In the US it's all diamonds, diamonds, diamonds, but here in the EU you see coloured stones a lot.

My e-ring is a sapphire. Not as big as hers, though!


----------



## onegirlcreative

triotrio said:


> It's totally an engagement ring. In the US it's all diamonds, diamonds, diamonds,* but here in the EU you see coloured stones a lot.*
> 
> My e-ring is a sapphire. Not as big as hers, though!



i noticed that. i just got back from england and i noticed that a lot women had gorgeous colored stones for their e-rings. i thought they were beautiful and very unique (at least compared to the U.S.). out of curiosity, why is that, do you know? are diamonds considered taboo in the EU?


----------



## Swanky

are they taboo or are we OTT?


----------



## claudette2

Ivanka *****'s ring


----------



## claudette2

^ Ivanka's ring is reported to be a 5 ct cushion cut with a pave band.


----------



## sfgirl

moto said:


> .....or at the very least not always!!:s My all time fav. is Mia Farrow's pear shaped diamond given to her by Frank.



I love that ring too!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> are they taboo or are we OTT?



yeah, i didn't want to ask that straight away...lol


----------



## onegirlcreative

sfgirl said:


> I love that ring too!



is there a ring posted in this thread of mia farrow's ring? would love to see it, especially if it's a pear shape.


----------



## grkbella03

Ivanka's ring is absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## Jahpson

Ivanka's diamond and bracelet are gorgeous

I would rock that


----------



## DebbieAnn

triotrio said:


> It's totally an engagement ring. In the US it's all diamonds, diamonds, diamonds, but here in the EU you see coloured stones a lot.
> 
> My e-ring is a sapphire. Not as big as hers, though!


 

*My comment about "friendship ring" was because Penelope hasn't confirmed the engagement.*

*I love the colored stones for engagement rings.*


----------



## grkbella03

Does anyone know who made Ivanka's ring that is shown on page 96? there's another ring that was shown thats from her jewelry line but the one on page 96 is different..


----------



## Molls

^^^Isn't that her engagement ring from her jewelry line. It looks like the same ring to me.

However, that bracelet , is gorgeous .


----------



## 2manybags

I read somewhere that her cushion ering is from her own jewelry line.



Molls said:


> ^^^Isn't that her engagement ring from her jewelry line. It looks like the same ring to me.
> 
> However, that bracelet , is gorgeous .


----------



## Swanky

ack, I think that's a little odd to have an engagement ring from your own line :s


----------



## Julide

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ack, I think that's a little odd to have an engagement ring from your own line :s



Yes it is...but at least she got exactly what she wanted!Of course if she tires of it later on...Who do you blame?


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg i would love that!! i would make mine just the way i want it!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Julide said:


> Yes it is...but at least she got exactly what she wanted!Of course if she tires of it later on...Who do you blame?



so is it for sure from her own line?


----------



## materialgurl

onegirlcreative said:


> so is it for sure from her own line?



http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx?term=Ivanka *****&iid=6809787

according to that site, it is.


----------



## mangowife

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ack, I think that's a little odd to have an engagement ring from your own line :s


 
Self-promotion is the ***** way...


----------



## Swanky

ain't that the truth :s

Wonder if it was comped?


----------



## grkbella03

Probably not...I think he did it out of support for her, and she probably designed it the exact way she wanted and put it in the line in the end. I just went to her website and found out...gorgeous! I wonder how much it costes? U have to call and find out and I don't really wanna do that...

BTW - her bracelet is also from her line...from the black and white collection on her website.


----------



## KaRoL90

Amy Winehouse
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/winehouse-wrap/amy-winehouse-is-ready-to-wrap-09.jpg
Katherine Heigl
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...ine-heigl-celebrates-her-31st-birthday-01.jpg
jenna dewan
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/jenna-paige/jenna-dewan-paige-denim-02.jpg


----------



## Jahpson

Julide said:


> Yes it is...but at least she got exactly what she wanted!Of course if she tires of it later on...Who do you blame?



lol! good question!!


----------



## kirasiena

wow, Dita's is gorgeous!


----------



## KaRoL90

Katharine Mcphee
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/11/mcphee-airport/katharine-mcphee-airport-01.jpg
Jenna Dewan (Channing Tatum's wife)
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2.../channing-tatum-jenna-dewan-dizzy-feet-08.jpg


----------



## cakegirl

I just saw that Chelsea ******* is engaged. If anyone sees a picture of her ring, would you post it?


----------



## Swanky

ack! Jenna forgot to give her nails some attention before a big event! LOL!  Katherine looks so much prettier w/ dark hair IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

^ yeah, I hate to see unmanicured or unloved hands.

and katherine has been engaged forever...


----------



## PoshPepper

Jahpson said:


> ^ yeah, I hate to see unmanicured or unloved hands.
> 
> and katherine has been engaged forever...



Are you referring to Katharine Mcphee being engaged forever? If so, she's married, and has been since February of 2008. Just Google 'Katharine McPhee married' and a plethora of articles come up. Here's a link to some photos. 

http://www.theinsider.com/news/641915_Katharine_McPhee_s_Wedding_Album


----------



## Jahpson

^ wow, am I late


----------



## triotrio

> are diamonds considered taboo in the EU?



 

No, it's that De Beers haven't persuaded us that we have to have a diamond!

Their "A Diamond Is Forever" campaign in the U.S. in the 1950's completely changed the way Americans viewed engagement rings forever. It was one of the most successful advertising campaigns in history.

Whereas we just go with whatever stone we like the most. If it's diamond, great - but often it's not.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

triotrio said:


> No, it's that De Beers haven't persuaded us that we have to have a diamond!
> 
> Their "A Diamond Is Forever" campaign in the U.S. in the 1950's completely changed the way Americans viewed engagement rings forever. It was one of the most successful advertising campaigns in history.
> 
> Whereas we just go with whatever stone we like the most. If it's diamond, great - but often it's not.


 
What are the most common stones.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jennifer Lopez blue diamond.


----------



## Jahpson

^ gosh that thing is as big as her knuckle


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jillian from the Bachlorette??? sorry I did not watch the show.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Liz hirley


----------



## onegirlcreative

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Liz hirley



^^^oh now that's a beauty. would love to see a closer/zoomed in view of that baby. wowza...

not liking that jillian's ring (or whatever her name is above). it's really tacky and ugly. but i guess that's just my opinion.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Vera Wang made engagement rings a few years back.
I liked the style


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jillian from the Bachlorette??? sorry I did not watch the show.


i usually dont like a ring with lots of business going on, but that ring is nice


----------



## chinkee21

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jennifer Lopez blue diamond.


 
It's so GORGEOUS!!


----------



## grkbella03

That's almost exactly what I want my ring to look like. 



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Vera Wang made engagement rings a few years back.
> I liked the style


----------



## ame

The vera wang settings didn't last very long. They weren't strong enough for daily wear.


----------



## onegirlcreative

ame said:


> The vera wang settings didn't last very long. They weren't strong enough for daily wear.



really? how odd. how did they not become strong enough for daily wear? just curious. i mean, did they fall apart or bend....???


----------



## Jahpson

^ thats what I want to know. Vera Wang has great designs


----------



## ame

they were so thin that there was not enough metal to support them. There were reports of bending and breaking in the shanks.


----------



## Molls

Jahpson said:


> ^ thats what I want to know. Vera Wang has great designs


 
I know what you mean, I loved her designs. They were all so delicate, that's probably the problem. Does she even have a high end jewelry line anymore?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ such a shame, the designs are amzing! so delicate! love them!


----------



## ame

Other than her titanium stuff I don't think she does Jewelry anymore.  She had some diamond hair flower thing in titanium at some point in the last few years that was huge.


----------



## *k.stellar*

Here's a link to the only distributor I've found that carries a VW engagement ring:

http://www.calvinsjewelry.com/vera-wang-fine-jewelry-a/151.htm


----------



## Molls

^^^ I started looking at Vera Wang but found myself drooling over Michael B. designs. OMG, I just adore the lace wedding band with the diamonds on each side - that must be new as I've never seen it before...and I look .


----------



## Molls

This is the Michael B. wedding band I'm in love with ...


----------



## gabz

any pics of chelsea *******s or carrie underwoods rings yet?


----------



## Swanky

Carrie's:
http://www.transworldnews.com/GalleryView.aspx?id=26186&h=0&w=0&app=5

http://www.popsugar.com/6761215

reportedly $150,000


----------



## ahertz

^^ Looksi interesting...I'm looking forward to clearer pics!


----------



## Swanky

me too!


----------



## bisbee

Just saw this on AOL...reportedly the ring is 12 carats!

http://www.popeater.com/2009/12/22/carrie-underwood-mike-fisher-ring/?ncid=webmaildl2


----------



## Molls

^^^ I can't wait to see better pics of it - I bet it's amazing .


----------



## originalheather

^^I like how the girl in the picture is gawking at her ring.  Must be impressive


----------



## Monica

Mmmm quite interesting!!


----------



## gabz

well that rock will definetly stick out in our little hockey town. must get tix to a game to try and spot her!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Details on Carrie Underwood's ring from People Mag.

More details have emerged about Carrie Underwoods gorgeous engagement ring. The sizeable center stone, first spotted when Underwood flashed her ring while cheering on fiancé Mike Fisher and the rest of his Ottawa Senators teammates at their Monday night game, is actually a flawless yellow diamond, and was set for her by jeweler Johnathon Arndt, who said, This ring is a symbol of love from Mike Fisher to Carrie Underwood, as he wished the couple congratulations. This isnt the first time the American Idol alum has worn Arndts baubles: back in 2007 at the Country Music Awards, the 26 year-old performed her hit So Small in a diaphanous canary yellow chiffon gown bedecked with the jewelers twin imperial jadeite and diamond butterfly pins worth a staggering six million dollars! To see more of Arndts handiwork, go to johnathonarndt.com.  Emily Hsieh 

Carrie Underwood,Jewelry


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith's new ring. Her first ring was a pear that I loved!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith's 12 carat Engagment ring   I think it could be an Emerald Cut?????


----------



## thetlife

Danica Patrick's ring and manicure are prefect!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

I love love love Mena Suvari's ring!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Beth Ostrowsky


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## onegirlcreative

funkmasterjedi said:


> Scarlett Johansson



oooh. not liking this one at all.


----------



## onegirlcreative

birkin101 said:


> .



i don't know why, but the ring on paris' finger just looks awkward on her. like it doesn't belong there. maybe it's because it's too big for her fingers???

who is anna kournikova married or engaged to? still that redwings hockey player (can't remember his name)?


----------



## Swanky

the Iglesias boy - sorry can't remember his 1st name! LOL!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the Iglesias boy - sorry can't remember his 1st name! LOL!



oh that's right. i forgot about that. enriqué, i believe.


----------



## kbela1

I want some close-up Carrie Underwood ring pics, dang it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith with Engagment ring from Will Smith--- How many carats


----------



## Swanky

she's in this thread a lot, if you search it I bet there's info on it. . . but I thought her E ring was a pear{?}


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's in this thread a lot, if you search it I bet there's info on it. . . but I thought her E ring was a pear{?}



her original one was/is a pear, but i read that he bought this one for her (the emerald cut) for an anniversary ring???


----------



## Jahpson

gosh, I hated Paris's ring. You could never get a good view of it because its so ill fitted. LOL

I had no idea that Janet Jackson was/is engaged


----------



## KaRoL90

Khloe Kardashian http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/10/01/gal_bling_khloe_kardashian_ring.jpg
Emily Blunt http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/10/21/gal_ring_emily-blunt.jpg
Jennifer Lopez http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2008/10/13/gal_ring_jenniferlopez.jpg


----------



## Jeneen

Emily Bunt's ring looks very classic - very pretty - her and John Krasinski (sp?) are such a cute couple.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe's rings from Lamar

Ok is the ring 9 carats or 12 carats ????? 
Any idea of the weight of just the center stone?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

It appears the ring is 9 carats ----- according to the Life and style article


----------



## guccissima

What's the stats on Emily Blunt ring? I really like the setting, what is it?


----------



## funkmasterjedi

P!nk


----------



## paepaega

Love Emily Blunt's ring too. 

Some celebrities' stones are just too big to have them set on rings. IMO 5 carats is the biggest size that looks good on the finger. Paris and Beyonce's for instance, are way too HUGE.


----------



## EricaD

More of Carrie Underwood's ring.  I think the 12 carat estimate is way wrong.  The person who estimated it must not have seen that her ring is a HALO!


----------



## Jahpson

i love pink's wedding ring


----------



## Swanky

usually when a carat size is reported it's tccw.  It could be 12 cttw IMO.


----------



## kenoa

i read carrie's was a 5ct yellow diamond on people's website last week


----------



## EricaD

Even a large micropave halo wouldn't add enough to the tcw to equal 12 carats unless the center stone is 7 or 8 carats.  5 carats in a halo sounds much more accurate based on the photos.  I always question some of the stated celebrity carat weights when you factor in that many of these ladies are very petite and likely wear very small ring sizes.  After spending years looking at photos of diamond handshots (pricescope) some of the carat estimates seem quite inflated.  It's fun to speculate, though!

I suspect the gentleman who made the initial estimate was looking at a blurry photo where the halo and stone blended to look like one giant diamond.  If you look at it from that perspective, 12ct could be right.


----------



## Swanky

could be, but I was thinking about Khloe Kardashian's, her's has been reported at 12 crts as well, but there's no way that center is 12.


----------



## EricaD

This is a great PS thread for perspective.  It's a 4.19 ct RB in a substantial halo on a size 3 finger.  Divine!

http://www.pricescope.com/idealbb/view.asp?topicID=49058


----------



## Swanky

wow, my 3.67 on a 3.75 size finger looks so much smaller 


LOL!  That's some serious finger real estate.


----------



## EricaD

Like my butt, diamonds always look bigger in photos than in real life


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

EricaD said:


> Like my butt, diamonds always look bigger in photos than in real life


 
I  Love this statement


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Was watching Platinum Wedding last night 
The Wedding of Natasha and Raffie 

Check out the rings.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> could be, but I was thinking about Khloe Kardashian's, her's has been reported at 12 crts as well, but there's no way that center is 12.


 

I located a report that it is 9ct


----------



## pinklipgloss33

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Was watching Platinum Wedding last night
> The Wedding of Natasha and Raffie
> 
> Check out the rings.


I was watching that too last night!  Talk about a rock.  Her E-ring was INSANE   I can only imagine that band with it.  It must go all the way up to her nuckle!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I saw that, too but it had a double halo so it was a LOT of small stones.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

jayhawkgirl said:


> I saw that, too but it had a double halo so it was a LOT of small stones.


 Can anyone find a photo of the ring, I have never seen a double hallo???


----------



## ame

If it's still on my TIVO I can try to take a pic.

It was definitely two halos. The one "closest to the stone" was a "thicker" halo, and then there was a thinner one below that. It looked like the center was a princess or a more square radiant though. While large, much smaller than I figured it would be.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ame said:


> If it's still on my TIVO I can try to take a pic.
> 
> It was definitely two halos. The one "closest to the stone" was a "thicker" halo, and then there was a thinner one below that. It looked like the center was a princess or a more square radiant though. While large, much smaller than I figured it would be.


 
Thanks


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Keyshia Cole's engagment ring from NBA Player Daniel Gibson

Reported as 9 carats

Milla Jojovich's engagment ring








Ivanka *****'s e-ring 











Cheryl Cole


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe's ring

Khloe's ring great shot


----------



## KathyB

Does anyone have a better picture of Cheryl Cole's canary ring?  I'm seriously in love with it!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

keyshia's ring is pretty


----------



## onegirlcreative

.pursefiend. said:


> keyshia's ring is pretty



is her ring the three-stone ring? yuck, i'm sorry but that is just too much!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sorry  this is Keysha's ring


----------



## .pursefiend.

onegirlcreative said:


> is her ring the three-stone ring? yuck, i'm sorry but that is just too much!


 

its the last one.
and yeah that 3 stone ring was uggggggggly


----------



## Jahpson

WTF @ Milla's engagement ring?

that looks like fashion jewelry (or should be)

Ivanka's ring is absolutely stunning


----------



## onegirlcreative

.pursefiend. said:


> its the last one.
> and yeah that 3 stone ring was uggggggggly



oh, ok. thanks for posting! whose ring is that then? it's hideous.


----------



## ame

ame said:


> If it's still on my TIVO I can try to take a pic.
> 
> It was definitely two halos. The one "closest to the stone" was a "thicker" halo, and then there was a thinner one below that. It looked like the center was a princess or a more square radiant though. While large, much smaller than I figured it would be.





LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Thanks



Ok I got a photo of my TV...not great...but enough. I drew arrows to show the two haloes.


----------



## mjlover1977

Khloe's ring ... veeerrry nice!


----------



## Jahpson

onegirlcreative said:


> oh, ok. thanks for posting! whose ring is that then? it's hideous.


 

Milla. Her picture is in the insert


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ame said:


> Ok I got a photo of my TV...not great...but enough. I drew arrows to show the two haloes.


 

Thanks Ame you are a sweet heart. What size do you think the center stone is on her ring?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Jahpson said:


> Milla. Her picture is in the insert



oh, for some reason i thought her ring was the tiffany gold band. boy was i wrong! yuck!


----------



## ame

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Thanks Ame you are a sweet heart. What size do you think the center stone is on her ring?



Id say it's like a 3-4ct princess or radiant. The closer I got the more like a princess it looked. It was big, but the haloes are what made it look like a monster.


----------



## EricaD

Milla's ring is an antique and looks more delicate on her hand than the ring pictured.  Has a white center and two canary diamonds, circa 19th century, Neil Lane.  I think it's stunning and very unique!

Here are links for pics:

http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other

http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other


----------



## onegirlcreative

EricaD said:


> Milla's ring is an antique and looks more delicate on her hand than the ring pictured.  Has a white center and two canary diamonds, circa 19th century, Neil Lane.  I think it's stunning and very unique!
> 
> Here are links for pics:
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other



oh, you're right. seeing it on her finger looks exquisite! i never would have guessed that was the same ring, because of the closeup shot, it just looked awful, but not i'm thinking it's beautiful. it's amazing how different the perspective can make it.

thanks for posting, erica!


----------



## KaRoL90

Jessica Simpson
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...a-simpson-ashlee-simpson-wentz-chicago-03.jpg
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...a-simpson-ashlee-simpson-wentz-chicago-13.jpg
Mary J. Blige
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/01/blige-pca/mary-j-blige-peoples-choice-2010-01.jpg


----------



## KathyB

EricaD said:


> Milla's ring is an antique and looks more delicate on her hand than the ring pictured. Has a white center and two canary diamonds, circa 19th century, Neil Lane. I think it's stunning and very unique!
> 
> Here are links for pics:
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other


 I think it's three different color stones.  White, canary and champagne.


----------



## grkbella03

KaRoL90 said:


> Jessica Simpson
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...a-simpson-ashlee-simpson-wentz-chicago-03.jpg
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...a-simpson-ashlee-simpson-wentz-chicago-13.jpg
> Mary J. Blige
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/01/blige-pca/mary-j-blige-peoples-choice-2010-01.jpg



That's ashlee simpson, not jessica


----------



## mangowife

I agree - I think Milla's ring is very unique, and I'm guessing that's just her style!  I don't think that ring would look good on me, but it looks great on her long, slender finger...!  Kudos to her for having her own sense of style...



EricaD said:


> Milla's ring is an antique and looks more delicate on her hand than the ring pictured. Has a white center and two canary diamonds, circa 19th century, Neil Lane. I think it's stunning and very unique!
> 
> Here are links for pics:
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other


----------



## birkin101

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## birkin101

Betheny Frankel


----------



## amber11

in love with ivanka trumps!


----------



## onegirlcreative

i still love bethenny's e-ring. maybe i'm biased with pears, but it is just stunning!


----------



## Jeneen

EricaD said:


> Milla's ring is an antique and looks more delicate on her hand than the ring pictured.  Has a white center and two canary diamonds, circa 19th century, Neil Lane.  I think it's stunning and very unique!
> 
> Here are links for pics:
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other
> 
> http://view.picapp.com/default.aspx...celebrity-engagement-rings.html&network=Other




Thanks for the pictures - it looks very pretty on her.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Carriee Underwood's engagment ring


Carrie Underwood couldn't help but flash her huge engagement ring at the People's Choice Awards Wednesday.

The country crooner, 26, showed off the flawless yellow diamond -- worth about $150,000 -- as she walked the red carpet.

See what all the stars wore to the People's Choice Awards!

She told reporters that she worked with the ring's designer, jeweler Johnathon Arndt, before and that her fiance, hockey player Mike Fisher, picked up on that by seeing "all the little boxes in my room. He somehow managed to call him up and sneak around and make me a ring!"

Find out who else - besides Carrie - made Us' best dressed list!

How are wedding plans going?

"I bought a lot of magazines and am cutting out pictures," she told UsMagazine.com. "I have a folder and I cut out pictures and glue them in. It&#8217;s in kind of a binder thing."

See more celebs who have romanced athletes!

She said she isn't sure who she wants to design her dress, but will probably go with "someone I&#8217;ve worked with before that I know I can work well with."

She said she wants something "pretty traditional, maybe with flowers on it -- not like real flowers!"

See Carrie Underwood's style highs - and lows

Though she is envisioning a small wedding, "I don't see that happening," the singer said. "There are so many people. He has a huge family; they&#8217;re all really close. My family is big, but we're not that tight-knit. His is about three times the size of mine."


----------



## Jeneen

Does anyone have a good picture of Katy Perry's new e-ring?


----------



## megeve12

^^Found a pic but its not too clear, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jeneen

Thanks! I saw that one online too - I just can't tell the shape - maybe round with pear sides?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Carrie's Engagment Ring


----------



## Jeneen

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## carvedwords

Carrie's e-ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

love Carrie's ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am in Love!!!! 







This isn't a rock - it's a boulder.

An auction at Christie's next week will feature the Annenberg Diamond, a 32-carat dazzler that could fetch between $3 million and $5 million. 

"The Annenberg outshines any other," said Rahul Kadakia, head of the jewelry department at Christie's, which is putting the gem on the block Wednesday morning. 

"You have to consider how many there are in the world. Out of 100 million [rough diamonds] there are only 600 that finish between one and two carats. This one has 32." 

It once belonged to Leonore Annenberg, a philanthropist who, along with her husband, Walter, donated billions to education and the arts. 

She bought it in Los Angeles in 2007 for her 90th birthday and when she passed away earlier this year, her family decided to donate the proceeds. 

"A part of her spirit is in this ring," said Kadakia. "It has elegance, prominence and it's the best one can have in a diamond. The symmetry, the precision, the color and the shape are all perfect. It has everything." 

There are some less pricey baubles for sale with the Annenberg, including the Taj Mahal emerald expected to go for more than $800,000 and an 18-carat diamond necklace designed by Harry Winston that could bring $700,000.



Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/money/20...or_a_king_on_auction_block.html#ixzz0cWFfxU9N


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

NEW YORK  A square, 32.01-carat emerald-cut diamond that billionaire philanthropist Leonore Annenberg bought for her 90th birthday sold for $7.7 million at auction on Wednesday.

About the size of a walnut, the flawless, colorless diamond sits on a ring designed by Manhattan jeweler David Webb. It is flanked by two pear-shaped diamonds, one of them 1.61 carats and the other 1.51 carats.

The ring was offered for sale by Annenberg's estate. Christie's auction house did not identify the buyer, who bid by phone.

Annenberg died in March at the age of 91. She served as U.S. chief of protocol during President Ronald Reagan's first term  a position that carried the rank of ambassador. Her husband, Walter Annenberg, a billionaire publisher and ambassador to Britain under President Richard Nixon, died in 2002.

The big diamond "combines the best of the four C's: top color, perfect clarity, ideal cut and excellent weight," said Francois Curiel, international head of Christie's jewels.

With the "impeccable provenance of the Annenberg name, you have one of the finest gems to appear on the market for many years," he said.

Annenberg purchased the ring for herself to mark her 90th birthday, Christie's said. It was delivered by armed guards to her Rancho Mirage, Calif., home from the Beverly Hills jeweler's store, it said. She was thrilled whenever someone came by to admire it, the auction house said.

The ring's pre-sale estimate was $3 million to $5 million. The previous auction record for a 30-carat square cut flawless, colorless diamond was $3.1 million, set at Christie's in Geneva in May.

The record for any diamond or jewel at auction is $24.3 million for the 17th century cushion-shaped grayish-blue 35.56 carat Wittelsbach Diamond. It was sold at Christie's in December 2008, topping the previous record of $16.5 million for a 100-carat diamond sold in 1995 in Geneva.

In May, a rare 7.03-carat blue diamond sold at Sotheby's for $9.5 million  the highest price ever for a gem of its kind.

Walter and Leonore Annenberg donated $4.2 billion to cultural, educational and medical institutions through the Annenberg Foundation. In 2002, their collection of French Impressionist art was donated to the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York, where Leonore Annenberg was a member of the acquisitions committee.

She was also a trustee of the Philadelphia Museum of Art and served on the Trustee's Council of The National Gallery of Art in Washington, D.C.

Her husband established the Annenberg School of Communications at the University of Pennsylvania and at the University of Southern California.


----------



## Molls

^^^Lookingood, thank you for the picture and writeup about Annenberg. An amazing diamond from an amazing woman!


----------



## amber11

not a fan of carries sadly.. i just like daintier rings i guess


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I am in Love!!!!


 


OMFG!

That is a huge stone! I wouldn't be able to wear that anywhere. That is just income.


----------



## Gator bag lady

^^ amazing stone and sounds like an amazing husband and wife.

I would love to see what the 100ct diamond that sold for $16.5 looks like!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Jahpson said:


> OMFG!
> 
> That is a huge stone! I wouldn't be able to wear that anywhere. That is just income.



damn...that's an ice cube, not a diamond!


----------



## Jeneen

^ instead of cooling me down it is making me all hot and bothered! I get ... ahem, excited... when looking at fancy jewelry... not aroused, exactly, but something close to it!


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


>


 I would be completely satisfied with a ring made from the side stones!! 

That rock is incredible!!!  I think I might be terrified to wear it out, though!  However, we could use it for collateral to finance our dream farm!!


----------



## Gator bag lady

I know Jennifer Garner's cusion cut rock was posted a while back.  I've read many conflicting specs on it on different sites.  I think the eternity band is 4.5 cts from Harry Winston.  Does anyone happen to know the specs on the cusion rock and side stones?  I am certifiedly obsesed with it! Please help!


----------



## DonnaGlaser

Jenna Jameson engagement diamond is not real. It is a good quality CZ. The band however, is real.


----------



## DonnaGlaser

Who is lisa Raye>?


----------



## DonnaGlaser

Kimora Lee Simmons bought the yellow "rock" herself.


----------



## DonnaGlaser

big YUCK to the redesign of Rebecca Romjin O' Connors ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

DonnaGlaser said:


> Jenna Jameson engagement diamond is not real. It is a good quality CZ. The band however, is real.


 
Do you have a photo? Did you read this some place?


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jenna (the porn lady)


 Possibly fake, don't know for sure.  I Googled it and cannot find any type of verification that it is (or isn't) fake.

I don't mind mixing metal colors, but this isn't pretty together.


----------



## kbela1

In one of the gossip mags this week there was a big feature on all new celeb rings.  It seems a little off; it said Carrie's ring was 12 carats and 800k, and it shows Khloe K's ring as something ridiculous as well.


----------



## Jeneen

^ yeah the prices and carats seemed really crazy (it was Usweekly)


----------



## 4North1Side2

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Carrie's Engagment Ring


 
  I read in a gossip mag that it's worth $150,000.


----------



## KaRoL90

Paula Patton
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...n-thicke-2010-golden-globes-red-carpet-05.jpg
Kate Winslet
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...es-2010-golden-globe-awards-red-carpet-09.jpg
Julianna Margulies
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2.../julianna-margulies-golden-globes-2010-06.jpg


----------



## KaRoL90

Christina Aguilera
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...aguilera-golden-globes-2010-red-carpet-02.jpg
Tina Fey
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/01/fey-globes/tina-fey-golden-globes-2010-03.jpg
Marion Cotillard
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...rd-2010-golden-globe-awards-red-carpet-10.jpg


----------



## KaRoL90

Rachel Bilson
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...hel-bilson-topher-grace-art-of-elysium-03.jpg


----------



## Jahpson

DonnaGlaser said:


> Who is lisa Raye>?


 

actress, former first lady of Turks & Caicos.


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> Possibly fake, don't know for sure. I Googled it and cannot find any type of verification that it is (or isn't) fake.
> 
> I don't mind mixing metal colors, but this isn't pretty together.


 

no sure if Jenna's ring is real or fake, but everything on that hand is fug


----------



## Jahpson

KaRoL90 said:


> Rachel Bilson
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...hel-bilson-topher-grace-art-of-elysium-03.jpg


 

I had no idea she was engaged. Love her ring, the blingier the better


----------



## guccissima

Marion's is gorgeous!!!!!  Any more pics and details??


----------



## pursemember

guccissima said:


> Marion's is gorgeous!!!!!  Any more pics and details??



i am quite sure it is not her engagement ring just a ring by chopard (they love to use her as a face for the brand) lend to her for an event


----------



## butterfly36029

Who is Rachel Bilson engaged to? I can't really see much of her ring...but she always wears handbags I looove! especially Miu Miu


----------



## mayer

butterfly36029 said:


> Who is Rachel Bilson engaged to? I can't really see much of her ring...but she always wears handbags I looove! especially Miu Miu



hayden christensen


----------



## 2style

I love Giuliana Rancic's ring.  Does anyone know the specs?  Is it a cushion with two eternity bands, one big eternity band, or a split shank?  All three photos appear to have a much different look.
Thanks


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jeneen said:


> ^ yeah the prices and carats seemed really crazy (it was Usweekly)


 
Does anyone have the artilce and photos to scan and post here?


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Does anyone have the artilce and photos to scan and post here?



I don't have it scanned, but here's a link to the pics, descriptions, prices, etc. that appeared in the magazine...

http://www.usmagazine.com/stylebeauty/photos/stars-blingy-engagement-rings-2010191


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Dita Van Tesse engagment ring from her Exhusband


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Dita Von Tesse engagment ring


----------



## Gator bag lady

^^ very cool looking. love that!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^yes. i love her ring


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Dita Van Tesse engagment ring from her Exhusband



Beautiful ring!! I wonder what size it is?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Vintage Harry Winston Aid


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This is my favorite


----------



## KathyB

^^^ WOW!  My dream ring!!!


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I really love Avril's engagement ring


----------



## karo

Amanda Peet


----------



## ilvoelv

birkin101 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



I love Khloe's e-ring. I really want it!


----------



## claudette2

I love those vintage Harry Winston ads! They are terrific. Thanks for posting


----------



## twoodcc

eva had the best engagement ring of them all.. a real master piece... looks expensive.. and precious...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

claudette2 said:


> I love those vintage Harry Winston ads! They are terrific. Thanks for posting


 

You are welcom, I am in love with the 2nd one


----------



## butterfly36029

Who is Dita engaged too? I looove her ring and I love Khloe's set!!


----------



## pazt

does anyone have any details/specs on Paula Deen's diamond ring whe's wearing on her show all the time in food network? looks like an oval over 5 carats but not sure....want to see if anyone have pics of it. TIA!


----------



## KaRoL90

Carrie Underwood
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...d-mike-fisher-grammys-party-clive-davis13.jpg


----------



## 0Lily0

I love Denise Richard's !


----------



## KaRoL90

Eva Longoria
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...elton-john-aids-foundation-partnership-04.jpg


----------



## KaRoL90

Tom Cruise proposed to Katie Holmes atop the Eiffel Tower with this five-carat Edwardian style oval cut solitaire diamond ring with pave detail. The ring is set in platinum and rose gold and is estimated to have cost $250,000.


----------



## KaRoL90

"Bachelorette" couple Ed Swiderski and Jillian Harris got engaged when Ed proposed with this $60,000 pear-shaped diamond engagement ring by Neil Lane.


----------



## KaRoL90

Neil Lane helped Jesse James design a vintage-inspired engagement ring for Sandra Bullock with the theme of &#8220;You and Me.&#8221; The ring has two intertwined diamonds and a diamond pave wedding band.


----------



## KaRoL90

Sonia Boyajian designed Scarlett Johansson's $30,000 three-carat brilliant cut solitaire diamond set on a yellow gold intertwined band


----------



## KaRoL90

vanka ***** wears a six-carat cushion-cut ring from her own collection. Her husband, Jared Kushner, proposed in July, 2009.


 Rebecca Romijn's six-carat yellow diamond engagement ring was designed by Simon G., and after marrying Jerry O'Connell, the actress stacked pink and blue pave bands against it


----------



## Swanky

^that's old, her ring hasn't looked like that for some time. . . that original ring was nicer though!


----------



## KaRoL90

Stephen Moyer worked with jeweler Cathy Waterman to design this rustic diamond engagement ring for Anna Paquin. Moyer proposed on the beach in Hawaii.


 Tiger Woods and Elin Nordegren got engaged on a South African safari at Shamwari game park. Woods proposed with an antique style diamond ring with a round center stone.


----------



## KaRoL90

Channing Tatum popped the question to Jenna Dewan with this brilliant cut Neil Lane engagement ring while vacationing at the Four Seasons Maui at Wailea.


  H. Stern custom designed Fergie's three-carat "Stars" ring, which has a brilliant cut diamond set in platinum. Cost: $75,000.


----------



## KaRoL90

Seal proposed to Heidi Klum inside an igloo in the Canadian Rockies with a 10-carat canary diamond engagement ring by Lorraine Schwartz.


  Chris Martin proposed to Gwyneth Paltrow with this asscher cut diamond with a micro pave frame and double band.


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Hurley 


Faith Hill


----------



## BagLover21

I LOVE Sandra Bullock's ring and the care Jesse put into it.


----------



## 4North1Side2

XOKIMMY128OX said:


> I really love Avril's engagement ring


 
Well if you don't mind CZ... http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...artini-CZ-Solitaire-Ring/3846938/product.html


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^that's old, her ring hasn't looked like that for some time. . . that original ring was nicer though!



which one??? what does it look like now?


----------



## Swanky

the pic is old, her new one is a dangle ring, LOL! It's in here too 
She changed it. . . . bad call.


----------



## KaRoL90

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2.../carrie-underwood-latifah-pants-ground-01.jpg


----------



## KaRoL90

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/02/underwood-soul/carrie-underwood-is-a-soul-surfer-01.jpg
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/02/longoria-fog/eva-longoria-tony-parker-london-fog-04.jpg
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...e/beyonce-launches-her-first-fragrance-08.jpg


----------



## Swanky

^that's not an e-ring on Bey.


----------



## Molls

I just LOVE Liz Hurley & Liz Taylor's rings


----------



## gemrock

Molls said:


> I just LOVE Liz Hurley & Liz Taylor's rings








Elizabeth Hurleys ring totally ROCKS!


----------



## KaRoL90

Kristen Bell
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/02/bell-breakfast/kristen-bell-dax-shepard-breakfast-02.jpg
Jennie Garth
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/02/garth-red/jennie-garth-go-red-for-women-04.jpg


----------



## Molls

gemrock said:


> Elizabeth Hurleys ring totally *ROCKS*!


 
LOL, *ROCKS* being the operative word here :sunnies.


----------



## KaRoL90

Emily Blunt
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...krasinski-emily-blunt-premiere-wolfman-28.jpg


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Koby Bryant's wife Vanessaa with her engagment ring  and Khloe's ring


----------



## gluck

Nicole Richie just admitted her engagement on Letterman and showed off her ring.  We must see a close up!


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Richie
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...nicole-richie-is-excited-to-be-engaged-01.jpg
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...nicole-richie-is-excited-to-be-engaged-10.jpg


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nicole Richie


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nicole Richie's new engagment ring.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ very unique. i think i like it


----------



## gluck

You are the best!  Thank you for the Nicole pics....


----------



## Jeneen

Good job Joel Madden! Nicole's ring is very pretty!


----------



## pattylauren

Here's a more front view of Nicole Richie's ring... I love it!


----------



## amber11

wow nicole's ring is ginormous!


----------



## mjlover1977

its stunning ... love a good halo!


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have the specs (or pics.) of Alexis' ring from The Real Housewives of O.C.? Her ring looks gorgeous on the show!!


----------



## originalheather

^^^^


----------



## Liya

> its stunning ... love a good halo!



Me too - I LOVE Nicole's ring!


----------



## kksugi

Thanks for the pic. of Alexis from The Real Housewives!!   Do you know what the cut/carat of her ring is?


----------



## fallenjames

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Koby Bryant's wife Vanessaa with her engagment ring  and Khloe's ring



I die for Khloes ring!! I saw her at a Lakers game a few weeks ago and was nearly blinded by the sparkle!!!


----------



## airborne




----------



## NewPurse

pattylauren said:


>




Oh.. gorgeous, gorgeous ring!!! very unique!


----------



## lily-tsui

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva again
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/EvaL001.jpg


 

i really love her ring!gorgeous!gorgeous ring!


----------



## onegirlcreative

talena.airborne said:


>



whose ring is that???


----------



## airborne

it's mine my dear...it was a gift to me...i have more to show (i set this as my signature...lol)..


----------



## airborne

onegirlcreative said:


> whose ring is that???



thx u btw...


----------



## onegirlcreative

talena.airborne said:


> it's mine my dear...it was a gift to me...i have more to show (i set this as my signature...lol)..



oh, i didn't even notice it was your signature. i thought it was a pic of a celebrity's ring. sorry about that. it's gorgeous though.


----------



## candypants1100

i loooove nicole's ring!


----------



## a_mo

I no her wedding is over and done but I LOVE HER RING SET!!!!


----------



## kenoa

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2429241/hilary-duff-engagement-ring-01/

Hilary Duff's engagement ring!


----------



## materialgurl

^ when did she get engaged??


----------



## DebbieAnn

*People.com reported it on Thursday or Friday & posted the picture of her ring on Saturday.*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff 14 carat Radiant cut ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another of Hilary Duff's Engagment ring -- I think this is my new fav


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Laura Bingle engagment ring 4.7 carat Pear


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nicole's engagment ring from Joel


----------



## styloboy

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hillary Duff



Damn that's one hell of a rock.


----------



## kirsten

Hilary Duffs ring was reportedly 1 million dollars.


----------



## KaRoL90

Odette Yustman
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...annable-odette-yustman-engagement-ring-02.jpg


----------



## Jeneen

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Another of Hilary Duff's Engagment ring -- I think this is my new fav


 
OMG i can't believe they actually have pictures of him proposing and her accepting - kind of invasive and adorable all at once!


----------



## NewPurse

kirsten said:


> Hilary Duffs ring was reportedly 1 million dollars.




What??!!! 

What a lucky girl!


----------



## Swanky

they're notorious for botching the price & carat weight of rings.


----------



## Swanky

good pic of Kat McPhee's ring:


----------



## Swanky

good pic of Khloe's ring:


----------



## Swanky

have these of Carrie's been posted?


----------



## Swanky

Posh, one is OLD school!






Gosh they look SOOOO different!


----------



## Swanky

Good one of Gwyenth's:


----------



## ikaesmallz

Gosh Hilary's is huge! I think the pic of her looking like she's taking a pic of her ring is adorable! Must be exciting!

It's amazing how Gwyneth's rock stays firm on that super thin band!


----------



## Swanky

more of Hilary:


----------



## ahertz

^^Thanks for that close-up of Hilary's! It's HUGE! I wonder how big those side stones are...



ikaesmallz said:


> It's amazing how Gwyneth's rock stays firm on that super thin band!



My band is thin like Gwyneth's but it has a thicker profile, which is why it's so stable. So it's 1.25 mm wide but almost 2 mm thick.


----------



## Swanky

I wonder too . . . I'd guess but it's be so novice since I haven't heard anything reliable about that center stone.


----------



## candypants1100

loving all these pics!


----------



## airborne




----------



## MrsV

I love Hilary's ring and im so happy for her but its sooooo big. i would think that it might become a bit awkward to wear it all the time. You know how like some celebrities (Jeniffer Garner) just wear their wedding rings all the time? 

But still, its gorgeous and im envious. 

Her Fiance plays in the NHL but is also the heir to a furniture company in Canada called 'The Brick' so while $1m seems like a bit of a stretch, i would think that it could be possible.


----------



## KathyB

^^ I agree.  Hillary's ring is beautiful, but it really overpowers her hand.  Which is probably not a unbearable hardship!! LOL!


----------



## MrsV

Look how high it is!


----------



## carlinha

MrsV said:


> Look how high it is!
> 
> View attachment 1030134
> 
> 
> View attachment 1030135



i LOVE hillary's ring... it is big, but i think soooo classy.... the setting is just perfect.


----------



## needloub

^It is super classy!


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love this thread! Hilary's ring in insane, stunning!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> good pic of Khloe's ring:



ahhh man, then she has to go and wear that hideous bracelet with it. yuck!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> more of Hilary:


 

ok this is my new fav  Carats?????
What is the shape of the center stones and side stones???? Who designed the ring?


----------



## Swanky

Looks like a radiant center{?} w/ emeralds to me.
I'd guess 12 crts center . . .  maybe each emerald is a crt as well = 14 cttw.

experts? thoughts?

For as ginormous as it is, it's still really beautiful and classic.


----------



## Julide

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks like a radiant center{?} w/ emeralds to me.
> I'd guess 12 crts center . . .  maybe each emerald is a crt as well = 14 cttw.
> 
> experts? thoughts?
> 
> For as ginormous as it is, it's still really beautiful and classic.



Her ring is amazing!! I have to admit I think if the Hunchback of Notre Dame proposed with that ring I would yell yes!!!Too pretty not to want! *The ring, not the Hunchback.*


----------



## Molls

Woah, Hilary's ring is perfect! I think it looks wonderful on her finger.

I'm loving Nicole Richie's ring as well.

Carrie Underwood's ring is probably my favorite as I just adore colored stones .


----------



## ayla

Hilary's ring is insane ! Ah if only I was gifted with a rock like that..


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ok Ladies up early taking a look at Hillary's ring!!! If hubby will agree to an upgrade I am Radiant all the way.


----------



## karo

Love, love, love Hilary's stunning ring!


----------



## guccissima

Where is Hillary's ring from? Looks Debeer-ish to me.  I always love their massive yet elegant rings.

Love Hil's ring! I would totally upgrade to a radiant.....


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff's Engagment ring  my new favorite!


----------



## Jahpson

Hilary's ring is definitely my new favorite. It looks sooo good on her!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Amerie Engagment Ring


----------



## Jahpson

had no idea Amerie was engaged! congrats to her


----------



## guccissima

any stats on Amerie's ring?  btw, I think she looks like Kourtney Kardashian.

 KK- http://www.antoniobullen.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/kardashian.jpg

Amerie- http://www.curls.biz/uploads/images/celebrities/amerie-curly-hair.jpg


----------



## ggirl

Mezhgan Hussainy's new 6 carat round brilliant rock reported to be worth $750,000. Her fiance is Simon Cowell. I like it!


----------



## ggirl

One more big one!


----------



## too_cute

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> more of Hilary:


amazing ring.


----------



## Jahpson

guccissima said:


> any stats on Amerie's ring? btw, I think she looks like Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> KK- http://www.antoniobullen.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/kardashian.jpg
> 
> Amerie- http://www.curls.biz/uploads/images/celebrities/amerie-curly-hair.jpg


 
I always thought that as well.


----------



## ceya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks like a radiant center{?} w/ emeralds to me.
> I'd guess 12 crts center . . .  maybe each emerald is a crt as well = 14 cttw.
> 
> experts? thoughts?
> 
> For as ginormous as it is, it's still really beautiful and classic.



wow....12ct?  I would be satisfy with 8ct one


----------



## lgerman102

this is a 2.72 carat princess cut ring with a 2.2 carat princess diamond and 72 tinny diamond's surrounding the ring


----------



## itsonly4me

lgerman102 said:


> this is a 2.72 carat princess cut ring with a 2.2 carat princess diamond and 72 tinny diamond's surrounding the ring


 

Thanks!  I came on here just to look for that.  I was expecting a bit more for the bachelor!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

guccissima said:


> any stats on Amerie's ring?  btw, I think she looks like Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> KK- http://www.antoniobullen.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/kardashian.jpg
> 
> Amerie- http://www.curls.biz/uploads/images/celebrities/amerie-curly-hair.jpg


Wow they look so much a like in these photos.

Hilary Duff's ring is AMAZING.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> good pic of Khloe's ring:


I love Khloe's wedding band.  I wonder would micropave look good with an Emerald cut ring?


----------



## grkbella03

Does anyone even know who made khloe's ring?


----------



## achicken

per OK Magazine, Vartan Fine Jewlery in L.A.


----------



## MrsV

Feel sorry for Simon Cowells ex, 7 years of being with him they break up and with in months another girl has the rock. 

Gorgeous though eh?


----------



## alessia70

anyone have a clearer pic of simon cowells fiance's e-ring? 

MrsV, i feel sorry for his ex too! i could not believe that he's engaged already!


----------



## lgerman102

your welcome i am glad that i could post the pic... I was expecting more from the batchelor also


----------



## Jahpson

MrsV said:


> Feel sorry for Simon Cowells ex, 7 years of being with him they break up and with in months another girl has the rock.
> 
> Gorgeous though eh?


 
omg, you read my mind! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ikaesmallz

I keep coming back just to look at Hilary's ring! LOL


----------



## ggirl

alessia70 said:


> anyone have a clearer pic of simon cowells fiance's e-ring?
> 
> MrsV, i feel sorry for his ex too! i could not believe that he's engaged already!


 
Sorry, I looked everwhere and couldn't find a clearer pic. Click on the last pic I posted and when it pops up, click on the pic again and it's enlarged but still a bit fuzzy (and huuuuge). She has tiny fingers-but the ring is still yummy!

As for Simon and his last GF-they were so on-again, off-again, so who knows what really went on. I feel bad for the GF-happens all too often. Apparently this new one found him when he was finally ready to commit, I guess.


----------



## Julide

ggirl said:


> Sorry, I looked everwhere and couldn't find a clearer pic. Click on the last pic I posted and when it pops up, click on the pic again and it's enlarged but still a bit fuzzy (and huuuuge). She has tiny fingers-but the ring is still yummy!
> 
> As for Simon and his last GF-they were so on-again, off-again, so who knows what really went on. I feel bad for the GF-happens all too often. Apparently this new one found him when he was finally ready to commit, I guess.



Geez that's terrible!! Sounds more like gambling than finding your future husband!! Also how old is Simon Cowell?


----------



## simplygm819

lgerman102 said:


> this is a 2.72 carat princess cut ring with a 2.2 carat princess diamond and 72 tinny diamond's surrounding the ring



This one is very simple and not as blinged out as all the other gaudy looking rings I see on this thread but I like this one the best so far. Size that big doesn't look good at all, IMHO. On ordinary people, it looks a bit tacky and very play-jewelry like. Sorry ladies!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Amerie better photo fo the ring.


----------



## KaRoL90

Victoria Beckham
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...ctoria-beckham-parties-with-elton-john-03.jpg
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...ctoria-beckham-parties-with-elton-john-16.jpg

Demi Moore
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/oscars-demi/demi-moore-oscars-2010-red-carpet-04.jpg

Jennifer Lopez
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/lopez-oscars/jennifer-lopez-oscars-2010-red-carpet-02.jpg


----------



## lanasyogamama

MrsV said:


> Feel sorry for Simon Cowells ex, 7 years of being with him they break up and with in months another girl has the rock.
> 
> Gorgeous though eh?



I was thinking the exact same thing!  Guys do that all the time though.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

lanasyogamama said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing! Guys do that all the time though.


 
I agree with you. I think a man knows within the first six months if he wants to marry you


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Simon recycled the ring??


----------



## Swanky

no, she's saying a gal puts in all that time and gets no ring.  Another girl comes along and does get one/it.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no, she's saying a gal puts in all that time and gets no ring. Another girl comes along and does get one/it.


 
Swanky Mama love you. You are too funny, I have seen it happen many times.


----------



## Swanky

sad but true.


----------



## grkbella03

I was watching the view today and they were talking about this. Apparently they did get engaged or almost did, but Simon said to her he didnt want to be married yet or have kids yet...and then boom a year later, it becomes that much easier for him with the other woman?


----------



## Swanky

we're veering OT now, but obviously Terri wasn't 'the one', IMO it's not because he suddenly changed


----------



## nillacobain

KaRoL90 said:


>


 
Is Anna's an uncut and unpolished diamond ring? TIA


----------



## Jeneen

^ I've read that - I've also read it's a rare moonstone, so I'm not sure what it is!


----------



## bagaholic85

not only is hilary's ring drop dead gorgeous, the pics that were caught of him proposing brought tears to my eyes


----------



## lanasyogamama

Everyone looks awesome!!! Especially BETTY!!!!



KaRoL90 said:


> Victoria Beckham
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...ctoria-beckham-parties-with-elton-john-03.jpg
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...ctoria-beckham-parties-with-elton-john-16.jpg
> 
> Demi Moore
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/oscars-demi/demi-moore-oscars-2010-red-carpet-04.jpg
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/lopez-oscars/jennifer-lopez-oscars-2010-red-carpet-02.jpg


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> sad but true.


 
My husband reminded me that we did the same thing. He dated girl for years it ended and we became engaged 4 months after starting to date.
We have been together for 19 years.


----------



## gemrock

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Amerie better photo fo the ring.


 
rocking ring!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff engagment ring 
photo


----------



## Molls

Does anyone have a picture Chelsea *******'s engagement ring? Apparently it's a gorgeous sapphire , however, I'm not having any luck locating a pic of it.


----------



## mjlover1977

Not sure who Amerie is but thats some awesome bling she's got there! Nicole Ritchie's is my new fav dream ring though ... its just perfection ...


----------



## 2style

Okay,  I need help...please post your opinions!!!!
 I am having an eternity band made (5 carats) for our 10 year anniversary and I don't know whether to go with the shared prong setting (like Angie Harmon's and Jennifer Garner's) or to go with the four prong setting (like Jessica Simpson's band from Nick).  My husband likes the four prong setting better because it has straighter lines, but it also has small spaces at the top of every diamond.  The shared prong setting has more of a scallop look to it and he doesn't like it as much.  Totally confuse and would love some feedback!
Thanks:


----------



## Swanky

Hi and welcome!  

This is really just a thread for pics of celebrity pics.  You definitely will want to start your own thread so get advice!


----------



## 2style

Thanks so much!  Where can I go to start my own thread?


----------



## Swanky

this forum  Just click on New Thread and go!


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have any pics. of Rachel Zoe's wedding ring with eternity bands?


----------



## onegirlcreative

kksugi said:


> Does anyone have any pics. of Rachel Zoe's wedding ring with eternity bands?



i have been dying to see closeup pics of rachel's ring set. i love how she wears stackables with her gorgeous e-ring.

i have even tried pausing my DVR recording just to try and get a glimpse, with no luck.


----------



## ame

Yea I was going nuts with my tivo last night when she was on QVC so I could get a good look. She says it's a 3.5ct EC in the InStyle thing she just had.


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pictures of Natalie Morales' wedding ring?  She is from the Today Show.


----------



## amy_luvs_gucci

Wow, Gwyneth Paltrow's ring is absolutely gorgeous. Big, but still very tasteful. I also really like Demi Moore's. 
I can't say the same about Khloe Kardashian, Vanesa Bryant and especially Hilary Duff. There's big, and then there's so big it's gaudy. Maybe Hilary's wouldn't look so clunky if the setting weren't as high and chunky and if it didn't have the side stones.


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pictures of Robin McGraw's wedding ring?  I think her center stone is a canary!!


----------



## KaRoL90

Heidi Montag



Kim Kardashian








Tory Spelling



Katy Perry


----------



## DearBuddha

I'd love to see more of Heidi Montag's ring. It's the only thing about her that's interesting.


----------



## Swanky

Kim Kardashian? You mean Khloe?


----------



## kksugi

What is the center stone carat weight of Heidi and Vicki's rings?


----------



## onegirlcreative

i think that third pic was of vicki from real housewives of orange county, but it said tori spelling?? i definitely don't think that was tori spelling, but it's a gorgeous ring nevertheless.


----------



## Swanky

the pic of Tori Spelling is blocked.


----------



## nicky_27

great thread i love it!!


----------



## amy_luvs_gucci

When is the trend of flared, acrylic nails in bad french manicures going to end? They remind me of porn stars. 
But back to the topic at hand! Does anyone have a pic with a bigger close up of Katy Perry's ring?


----------



## Stephie2800

Excuse me, but who is this????


QUOTE=amy_luvs_gucci;14876752]




When is the trend of flared, acrylic nails in bad french manicures going to end? They remind me of porn stars. 
But back to the topic at hand! Does anyone have a pic with a bigger close up of Katy Perry's ring?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gator bag lady

^^ I think she is from Real Housewives OC


----------



## Stephie2800

Ohh, thanks....


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

amy_luvs_gucci said:


> When is the trend of flared, acrylic nails in bad french manicures going to end? They remind me of porn stars.
> But back to the topic at hand! Does anyone have a pic with a bigger close up of Katy Perry's ring?


 

Why do people where acrylic nails???? That is sooooo 90's


----------



## nicky_27

I love Nicole's ring I can't find any posts on it here


----------



## Swanky

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nicole's engagment ring from Joel



there's pics of Nicole's in here


----------



## Swanky

lots of pics of Nicole's ring  If you click on the arrows it'll take you to the pic.



pattylauren said:


> Here's a more front view of Nicole Richie's ring... I love it!





LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nicole Richie's new engagment ring.





LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nicole Richie





KaRoL90 said:


> Nicole Richie
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...nicole-richie-is-excited-to-be-engaged-01.jpg
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...nicole-richie-is-excited-to-be-engaged-10.jpg


----------



## lanasyogamama

^That's some impressive finger coverage.


----------



## nicky_27

thank you girls


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone how many carats Vicki from the Real Housewives of O.C. is?


----------



## purseinsanity

^The new one Donn gave her?  6 carats.  I'll never forget it because she kept shrieking it, LOL!


----------



## Swanky

no, that's not it, the one Don gave her looked like a thick band w/ a total carat weight of 6.


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone know the cut of Julie Chen's 10 carat ring?


----------



## Swanky

have a pic?


----------



## kksugi

Ok, please post.   Thanks!!


----------



## Swanky

do _you_ have a pic?


----------



## Jeneen

lol - I did a search for Julie Chen/ring/engagement ring and found nothing.

edit - found something but not very close


----------



## kksugi

Thanks for posting.  If anyone can find a close up of her ring, or the cut, please post.  Thanks!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My new Fav Ring 

It looks great from a distance


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The Duff's ring is very nice.. WOW!!


----------



## alessia70

wow, that ring is huge!! i wonder what the details are


----------



## kksugi

Jeneen, what website did you find this picture of Julie Chen?   Thanks!


----------



## Jeneen

^ I don't remember - I did a google image search for her. Most pictures where you even catch a glimpse of her ring it is not close up.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Does anyone know the carat size of Rachel Ray's RB solitaire?  I always love looking at it while watching her cooking show.  It's the perfect size for her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hillary Duff's Engagment ring  my new favorite!



i just saw the ring this morning on _regis and kelly_ and all i can say is, WOW WOW WOW. absolutely stunning ring!!! 
the pictures don't do the ring any justice.


----------



## KaRoL90

Odette Yustman
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2...dave-annable-3d-glasses-odette-yustman-09.jpg


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pics. of Dayna Devon's ring.  She used to be the spokesperson for Extra, but now is the spokesperson for Sensa on ShopNBC.


----------



## lovely64

Nice pictures. I don´t like Nicole Ritchie´s ring at all


----------



## KaRoL90

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Cathy Freeman


----------



## KaRoL90

Heather Miller 


Cheryl Twedy


----------



## KaRoL90

Grand Prix driver David Coulthards fancee Simone Abdelnour 


Penny Lancaster, wife of rock singer Rod Stewart


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## triotrio

Has Julia Roberts one got a little emerald in it? Adorable!


----------



## bhurry

KaRoL90 said:


>


Does anyone know if Gwyneth's ring is an emerald cut and if the band is 2 bands in one?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love Heidi's.


----------



## guccissima

This is Lelee Sobieski's e-ring.  Saw a clip in one of the gossip magazine and thought it looked good from afar so I searched the net for it.  But what kind of stone is that?


----------



## DearBuddha

Didn't Julia Roberts' husband buy her ring from a Mall store? I thought I read that somewhere....Anyway, it's refreshing to see a big name celebrity who could care less about bling then she does the sentimentality behind it.

....Of course, that doesn't mean I want ALL celebrities to start sporting modest stones. I want eye candy! ;P


----------



## candypants1100

gwyneth's e-ring looks so interesting


----------



## Crystalina

OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE Gwyneth's ring!  It's so unique looking and very classy.


----------



## gemrock

guccissima said:


> This is Lelee Sobieski's e-ring. Saw a clip in one of the gossip magazine and thought it looked good from afar so I searched the net for it. But what kind of stone is that?


 what an unusual stone...


----------



## amber11

^ it looks so sharp... like its going to cut the end of her finger


----------



## Amagoodkid

This thread really makes me wish I find a Sugga Daddy.  


jk


----------



## Amagoodkid

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This is my favorite


   OMG I found my ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





*wishes*


----------



## Jahpson

I know! I wonder what the model was thinking when she had to give it back after the shoot was over


----------



## Jahpson

lovely64 said:


> Nice pictures. I don´t like Nicole Ritchie´s ring at all


 
same.

and I had no idea that Janet Jackson was engaged (did I say that already?)


----------



## Gator bag lady

bhurry said:


> Does anyone know if Gwyneth's ring is an emerald cut and if the band is 2 bands in one?



I've been trying to figure this out for the longest time... if anyone knows please post!


----------



## Swanky

If memory serves, her's is a more rectangular cushion cut w/ halo, it's on a thin pave band and she stacks another pave band w/ it and a plain, slightly thicker plain band.


----------



## Swanky

here's a couple more:


----------



## NY Village Girl

Rachel Ray's engagement ring - Does anyone know the approx ct size?  Is it more like 2 cts or 3?  Hard to tell without knowing her ring size. 

http://www.pricescope.com/idealbb/files/Rachaelsideview322.jpg


----------



## ame

I have read varying sizes. Some say 1ct, some say 2ct. She is a TINY pocket-sized person and her hands are TINY too, so because her ring size is probably small she can carry off a smaller stone than most and it still looks huge.


----------



## Gator bag lady

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> here's a couple more:



Thanks Swanky! Appreciate it much!  
Would you happen to know the carats? What would you guess?


----------



## Swanky

wow. . .  I'd guess 5{?}  Maybe 6{?}
She usually has a thick plain band on as well.


----------



## Jeneen

I love how it looks like the micro diamonds "swirl" around the band and around the stone - gorgeous.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Pictured is Steve Harvey's wife's Pear engagment and band.
I love Steve he pours diamonds and Hermes all over his wife


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

meluvs2shop said:


> i just saw the ring this morning on _regis and kelly_ and all i can say is, WOW WOW WOW. absolutely stunning ring!!!
> the pictures don't do the ring any justice.


 


  Ahhhh! I missed it.


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Pictured is Steve Harvey's wife's Pear engagment and band.
> I love Steve he pours diamonds and Hermes all over his wife


 
that ring is pretty impressive.


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Pictured is Steve Harvey's wife's Pear engagment and band.
> I love Steve he pours diamonds and Hermes all over his wife



There's _the_ ring and then there's _the_ watch  - AMAZING!!!


----------



## avery

Gator bag lady said:


> Thanks Swanky! Appreciate it much!
> Would you happen to know the carats? What would you guess?



Do any of you wonderful experts happen to know who designed Gwenyth Paltrow's ring? It is without a doubt my all-time favorite!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff ring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCd_DFKmFI
I was able to find youtube video of Hilary Duff's interview the Regis and Kelly.
I do not know how to take video and convert to photo sorry


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff Engagment Ring Photo


----------



## DivineMissM

KaRoL90 said:


> Rebecca Romijn's six-carat yellow diamond engagement ring was designed by Simon G., and after marrying Jerry O'Connell, the actress stacked pink and blue pave bands against it




I just LOVE the look of Rebecca Romijn's ring with the different colors.  Very pretty and unique.  

I also really love Kate Beckinsale's rings.


----------



## coleigh

^^^Love this diamond.


----------



## pippi_

my goodness hilary's ring is absolutely incredible wow!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

loved rebecca's ring before but then she defuglyfied it by making it into a hanging charm ring!  =(


----------



## DivineMissM

sweetdreamer16 said:


> loved rebecca's ring before but then she defuglyfied it by making it into a hanging charm ring!  =(




I saw that.  I hope she loves it, but it was definitely better before!  I just can't stop dreaming about that ring!  I love the different colored bands.


----------



## theprovocateur

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> here's a couple more:



This ring is my favourite  Elegant and opulent... TDF!


----------



## gwendolen

Weird, I don't like Gwyneth's ring at all. It's not symmetrical and it's bugging me


----------



## Swanky

what's not symmetrical?


----------



## amber11

theprovocateur said:


> This ring is my favourite  Elegant and opulent... TDF!


 

mine too!

hers and claire danes and also sarah michelle gellar's..


----------



## Crystalina

gwendolen said:


> Weird, I don't like Gwyneth's ring at all. It's not symmetrical and it's bugging me


 
I think the reason it's not symmetrical is so she can put the wide, plain flat band up against it.

If her plain band were there, then it would be!


----------



## KaRoL90

Alex Curran (Steven Gerrard Wife)


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## KaRoL90

Christia Aguilera


----------



## KaRoL90

Carmen Electra


----------



## KaRoL90

Coleen Mcloughlin (Wayne Rooney Wife)


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Catherine Zeta Johns


----------



## KaRoL90

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwen Stefany


----------



## KaRoL90

Hilary Duff


----------



## KaRoL90

Heidi Klum


----------



## KaRoL90

Jessica Alba


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Julia Roberts


----------



## KaRoL90

Kirsten Bell


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Kloe Kardashan


----------



## KaRoL90

Milla Jovovich


----------



## KaRoL90

Nelly Furtado



Fergie


----------



## KaRoL90

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## KaRoL90

Scarlett Johanson


----------



## KaRoL90

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## gwendolen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> what's not symmetrical?


I feel like the two bands should join in the middle or something. It seems sort of crooked. 

I LOVE Milla Jovovich's ring!


----------



## Swanky

wow, she has VERY old hands! 
Some scrubs, peels and moisturizer would be VERY helpful SJP!



KaRoL90 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Swanky

gwendolen said:


> I feel like the two bands should join in the middle or something. It seems sort of crooked.
> 
> I LOVE Milla Jovovich's ring!



They're separate though, her actual e-ring is symmetrical, it's on a teeny band.  She usually stacks a couple of bands up against it.


----------



## gluck

KaRol90- No doubt about it!  You are the best!


----------



## Jahpson

fergie's nails


----------



## gwendolen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're separate though, her actual e-ring is symmetrical, it's on a teeny band.  She usually stacks a couple of bands up against it.


Oh - I didn't realize. In that case, I like it  Although, it probably looks better with more bands.


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pictures of Julie Chen's ring?


----------



## Julide

KaRoL90 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker



I would love to know the specs on SJP's ring!!! Is it round or oval?TIA!


----------



## Bri 333

Is that really SJP's hands??? My God, they look awful. Ring is gorgeous though.


----------



## coleigh

Julide said:


> I would love to know the specs on SJP's ring!!! Is it round or oval?TIA!


 It looks like a 5ct. oval.  I love it!


----------



## Julide

coleigh said:


> It looks like a 5ct. oval.  I love it!



Its such a beautiful and simple ring!


----------



## Jahpson

why does SJP's hands look like that? is she alright?


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wow, she has VERY old hands!
> Some scrubs, peels and moisturizer would be VERY helpful SJP!



ewwww...gorgeous rings, ugly hands.  although i'm not really liking the combination of the two solitaires together.


----------



## alatrop

Jahpson said:


> why does SJP's hands look like that? is she alright?



Probably a combination of smoking, being too thin, and sun damage.


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wow, she has VERY old hands!
> Some scrubs, peels and moisturizer would be VERY helpful SJP!


 Her hands look horrid!


----------



## bag-princess

> Probably a combination of smoking, being too thin, and sun damage.


i vote for the smoking and waaaaay too much sun damage!!!





> Some scrubs, peels and moisturizer would be VERY helpful SJP!


  i would be shocked if even that would help those hands! they look so old and creepy!


----------



## Julide

I think SJP hands are older from being thin. I think there is no fat underneath and perhaps an injection of collagen would be pretty fab if you ask me *Not a plastic surgeon. Just nosy!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Julide said:


> I think SJP hands are older from being thin. I think there is no fat underneath and perhaps an injection of collagen would be pretty fab if you ask me *Not a plastic surgeon. Just nosy!!*


 
I think that coupled with smoking, age and the amount she works out is def the culprit ... I think injections would work great!


----------



## KathyB

KaRoL90 said:


> Nelly Furtado
> 
> 
> 
> Fergie


 Fergie.....1969 called, they want their fingernails back!


----------



## Swanky

SJP's weight certainly doesn't help, but that's hard wear on those hands. . . not enough attention to them.


**runs off to lotion my own hands again!**


----------



## onegirlcreative

bag-princess said:


> i vote for the smoking and waaaaay too much sun damage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would be shocked if even that would help those hands! they look so old and creepy!



have you guys seen the new commercial with her hair color endorsement (garnier, i think)? it's funny because they really show a good shot of her hands and omg, amazing what lighting can do. they look nothing like the candid shots of her hands in this thread.


----------



## onegirlcreative

KathyB said:


> Fergie.....1969 called, they want their fingernails back!



haha. no kidding. she looks like she can poke somebody's eye out with those puppies.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

onegirlcreative said:


> have you guys seen the new commercial with her hair color endorsement (garnier, i think)? it's funny because they really show a good shot of her hands and omg, amazing what lighting can do. they look nothing like the candid shots of her hands in this thread.


 
hand stand in? I know the used one for Megan Fox's commercial for the cell phone..


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wow, she has VERY old hands!
> Some scrubs, peels and moisturizer would be VERY helpful SJP!



Some fat would help too!


----------



## KaRoL90

Eva Herzigova


----------



## KaRoL90

Hilary Duff







Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## KaRoL90

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Winslet


----------



## KaRoL90

Naomi Wats





Nicole Kidman


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## KaRoL90

Victoria Beckham


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## Jeneen

Victoria's jewelry collection is just UNREAL... and I don't think she borrows a lot of her rings.


----------



## Molls

These two rings just knock my socks off, LOL!


----------



## ame

how lame that I think her in the tiny plain band is my fave!


----------



## amber11

KAROL you are AMAZING!! thank you thank you for all your work! especially VB's


----------



## amber11

Jeneen said:


> Victoria's jewelry collection is just UNREAL... and I don't think she borrows a lot of her rings.




yea i'm pretty sure out of all those, the only one she has borrowed was the giant emerald from chopard.. it was like 12 carats or something like that


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Victoria Beckham's pear diamond has always been my favorite celebrity ring. She always manages to pull off the most over the top pieces.


----------



## bagaholic85

v becks needs her own jewelry thread.  every single one of those are 100% drool worthy


----------



## pursedeb

Here's some new pics of Khloe Kardashians gorgeous ring


----------



## Jahpson

love her nails.

the more I look at her set, the more I am no longer a fan of the pave set for ering and engagement ring.



SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Victoria Beckham's pear diamond has always been my favorite celebrity ring. She always manages to pull off the most over the top pieces.


 
right. I love how she keeps the rest of her jewelry simple (if there are others) when she rocks it. Love love love her jewelry


----------



## triotrio

KaRoL90 said:


>




This is the one that she actually got engaged with. At the time everyone was drooling over it but I suspect she thinks it isn't big enough anymore!

Certainly it seems to stay in the drawer these days. Maybe she's just gone off marquises?

I remember once she said that the diamond actually popped out of it and got lost. She had to get the diamond replaced! 

Imagine coming across that diamond on some hotel room floor?!


----------



## paepaega

KaRoL90 said:


> Naomi Wats



Love love Naomi Watts' !!  It's so simple!


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Kurnikova


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## NY Village Girl

Kelly Ripa's RB Solitaire Engagement ring.  What do you ladies think is the carat size?
http://theantiqueengagementrings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Kelly-Ripa-396x355.jpg


----------



## Swanky

she's teeny tiny and it's not huge. . .  I'd guess maybe 1.5 crts.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Thanks, Swanky.  Wow, I am so bad at guessing carat sizes from pics.  (I thought it was more like 3 cts, lol).


----------



## Swanky

no, in fact it could be more like 1 crt.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

La La Vazquez engagment ring from Carmelo Anthony

I can not find any good photos of her ring

Another of La La's ring

Another Photos of La La's ring from Carmelo


----------



## Jeneen

^ That looks blinding! I'd like to see a close up... off to search...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

pursedeb said:


> Here's some new pics of Khloe Kardashians gorgeous ring


 

What is the carat weight of Khloe's center stone?


----------



## thefinerthings

I'm not a fan of SJP's ring or her hands.


----------



## Julide

thefinerthings said:


> I'm not a fan of SJP's ring or her hands.



I love SJP's ring. I am very scared of her hands. She needs a collagen injection in them, they need plumping.


----------



## Stephie2800

pursedeb said:


> here's some new pics of khloe kardashians gorgeous ring


 

love it!


----------



## onegirlcreative

KaRoL90 said:


> Kate Winslet



i love this ring set. simple and elegant. just beautiful!


----------



## onegirlcreative

KaRoL90 said:


> Anna Kurnikova



do you mean anna kournikova the tennis player? if so, who is she married/engaged to? i am so out of the loop...


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^She is engaged to Enrique Iglesias.*


----------



## needloub

I wonder when we are going to see pics of Miranda Kerr's ring from Orlando Bloom...


----------



## Babilu

needloub said:


> I wonder when we are going to see pics of Miranda Kerr's ring from Orlando Bloom...



Oh my gosh...I had no idea they were engaged!! I've been so out of it


----------



## kksugi

I noticed that Elisabeth Hasselback had a new ring on.  Does anyone have any pics.


----------



## lilatheflirt

Can someone post a close up of Charlene Wittstock's (fiancée of Prince Albert of Monaco) ring please? It looks huge!!


----------



## ame

With as big a man whore as he is she's bound to receive quite a few treats from him over the years.


----------



## originalheather

lilatheflirt said:


> Can someone post a close up of Charlene Wittstock's (fiancée of Prince Albert of Monaco) ring please? It looks huge!!


 
Here's one shot I found:


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone what the cut of Charlene Wittstock's ring is?


----------



## ame

I was thinking pear or oval from that photo but I REALLY hope more photos are out soon.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

ame said:


> I was thinking pear or oval from that photo but I REALLY hope more photos are out soon.



I read this the other day on People.com:

"Created by Parisian jewelry house Maison Repossi, the sparkler&#8211;the jeweler&#8217;s Téthys design&#8211;is a pear-shaped center diamond set in gray gold and embellished with round diamond brilliants.*"


http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/stylewatch/blog/100705/prince-albert-2-300x400.jpg

Here's the link to the story:

*http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...e-future-princess-of-monacos-engagement-ring/

I've actually never heard of gray gold before!


----------



## ame

Nor have i! Why not Plat?! weird!


----------



## Monica

Grey gold is non rhodium treated WG. Not everyone prefers the whiteness of platinum.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Purseluvnmama said:


> I read this the other day on People.com:
> 
> "Created by Parisian jewelry house Maison Repossi, the sparklerthe jewelers Téthys designis a pear-shaped center diamond set in gray gold and embellished with round diamond brilliants.*"
> 
> 
> http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/stylewatch/blog/100705/prince-albert-2-300x400.jpg
> 
> Here's the link to the story:
> 
> *http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...e-future-princess-of-monacos-engagement-ring/
> 
> I've actually never heard of gray gold before!



wow. it's gorgeous. i find it interesting how she wears the pear's point towards her, as opposed to away from herwhich is how i wear mine. i have never seen it worn this way, so i wonder if there's some significance to doing so? does anybody know?


----------



## mp4

molls said:


> these two rings just knock my socks off, lol!


 
ita!!!!!


----------



## ame

Monica said:


> Grey gold is non rhodium treated WG. Not everyone prefers the whiteness of platinum.



That wouldn't really be grey though, more like a soft yellow.  I actually wonder if it's not Palladium WG or something. I know in the older days of WG it was grayer and didn't require rhodium, my aunt's rings are white gold and have never been plated and they look a lot like my platinum, though duller gray color.


----------



## black jade

I have heard of grey gold before, though I haven't seen it.  I heard of it in a book from Britain on jewelry.  The book was written in the sixties.
It said that gold can be alloyed to be white gold; rose (or pink) gold;red gold; green gold or grey gold.
recently, I have heard of black gold too, although again, I haven't seen it.
I am with Ame--I am surprised someone is marrying Albert.  I wouldn't marry him for anything, way too much baby mama drama going on there.  I wouldn't want to deal with that
that whole family is nightmare dysfunctional, very discouraging as Prince Rainier and Grace seemed to have such a good marriage and were certainly caring parents.It's too bad to be royal and have to have it all be out in public, too.
I'm sure the ring is gorgeous.


----------



## black jade

Older white gold does look remarkably like platinum.  My grandmother had one of those 20's art deco rings, beautiful, and the gold never yellowed, nor did it need plating and re-plating in rhodium, which ruins the look in my opinion--too shiny and chrome-like.  I don't know how they did it--but I'm sure they could still do it, if they wanted to, but of course it's nicer for them to have you continually running in to re-dip.  Those little fees add up!


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pics. of Alicia Keyes' engagement ring?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Alicia Keys


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Alicia Keys engagment ring


----------



## Jeneen

^That's a giant rock!


----------



## bag-princess

dayummmmmmmmmm is exactly what i said!!!

alicia's ring is HUGE!!!!  i have read it is 7 carats


----------



## ame

I guess that's the kind of ring you get when you're knocked up and marrying a guy with 4 kids by 4 other people!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Calista Flockhart's ring, from People.com:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20397905,00.html


----------



## bagaholic85

black jade said:


> I have heard of grey gold before, though I haven't seen it.  I heard of it in a book from Britain on jewelry.  The book was written in the sixties.
> It said that gold can be alloyed to be white gold; rose (or pink) gold;red gold; green gold or grey gold.
> recently, I have heard of black gold too, although again, I haven't seen it.



that makes sense...the alloy is what changes the color, but i would think its some form of rhodium.  ive seen black gold...its gold alloyed with black rhodium.  never seen green though


----------



## Julide

ame said:


> I guess that's the kind of ring you get when you're knocked up and marrying a guy with 4 kids by 4 other people!



Umm:wonderingI think I would need a bigger ring...


----------



## ame

LOL! ME TOO. Not to mention an unlimited spending account.


----------



## tashiewashie79

Me 3. LOL.  He must be a nice guy lol..I'm NOT sure I could marry someone that has 4 kids already, by 4 different people.


----------



## cecille therese

I heard that Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green got married recently... anyone have any good shots of her ring? I'm not that big of a fan of hers, but I've been told her ring is quite lovely...


----------



## achicken

TMZ has pics of her wearing a simple diamond eternity band...
http://photos.tmz.com/#id=72995

I think they were engaged once before and broke it off, so maybe that's the ring you're thinking of?


----------



## Julide

ame said:


> LOL! ME TOO. Not to mention an unlimited spending account.





tashiewashie79 said:


> Me 3. LOL.  He must be a nice guy lol..I'm NOT sure I could marry someone that has 4 kids already, by 4 different people.



I hope that she is happy.


----------



## ame

I hope they both are! Maybe she's ok with his skeletons. I am not sure how long they've been together.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff my new fav celeb  engagment ring
The fabulous Harry Winston engagment ring   I have been in love with for some time.


----------



## edsbgrl

NY Village Girl said:


> Kelly Ripa's RB Solitaire Engagement ring. What do you ladies think is the carat size?
> http://theantiqueengagementrings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Kelly-Ripa-396x355.jpg


 
I would have guessed 2cts.


----------



## triotrio

> I am not sure how long they've been together.



At least since January of 2008, allegedly. See here : http://stage2.theybf.com/2009/10/30/exclusive-pics-alicia-keys-swizzy-get-kissy

When will people learn? When you marry a man who cheats on his wife, you're married to a man who cheats on his wife!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

triotrio said:


> At least since January of 2008, allegedly. See here : http://stage2.theybf.com/2009/10/30/exclusive-pics-alicia-keys-swizzy-get-kissy
> 
> When will people learn? When you marry a man who cheats on his wife, you're married to a man who cheats on his wife!!



yeah, i agree totally. i also believe in karma as well. i imagine it won't take long for her fiancé to cheat on HER once they're married.

why would she want to date/marry a POS like that? i don't get it.


----------



## Lapis

tashiewashie79 said:


> Me 3. LOL.  He must be a nice guy lol..I'm NOT sure I could marry someone that has 4 kids already, by 4 different people.



Sadly he's not that nice, but since she started the relationship with him while he was married I hope she gets a good pre-nup, and atleast we know there's an awesome album coming from her in the future when she does the inevitable break up album


----------



## Swanky

let's get :back2topic: we have a gossip thread about her in our Celebrity News forum


----------



## fashionista89

I usually hang around the Louboutin forum, but have recently been fascinated by engagement rings..so this is a great thread!

i came across pictures of Jennifer Garner's second diamond ring (her initial engagement ring was an eternity band, but i think she got this ring from Ben a year or 2 later?). I noticed there are very blurry photos of this ring earlier in the thread, thought i'd share larger pics!

Anyway, it's massive, people have speculated it's 7 carats.. i honestly can't tell, once it's larger than 2 carats, i can't judge. I've found a couple of photos. Cushion cut?
When she wears her wedding ring, eternity band and the rock..it takes up almost half her finger!!


----------



## triotrio

There's a ton of Jennifer Garners set in this thread - see more:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-19.html#post3768406

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-61.html#post8662791

And even her old set from her first marriage:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-62.html#post8738376

Don't know how to re-post the pics, sorry!


----------



## Swanky

Kellie Pickler got engaged!


----------



## DamierAddict

^ i like her ring , very original ! who is she though?


----------



## Swanky

LOL! American Idol contestant/country singer.


----------



## fashionista89

a couple more shots of Amy Adam's engagement ring.
It's quite simple and pretty, however, that band looks very thin and delicate, i'd be worried it would break or something!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow!  Garner's is gorgeous.  Well deserved, I love her.


----------



## guccissima

Is Jennifer Garner's a radiant diamond?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff is blinding people wiht the ring I LOVE IT


----------



## trustlove

Do you what kind of diamond she has?


----------



## Jeneen

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hilary Duff is blinding people wiht the ring I LOVE IT


holy cow!


----------



## oonik

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hilary Duff is blinding people wiht the ring I LOVE IT



well it's no wonder she's wearing sunglasses !


----------



## Jahpson

omg that is amazing!!

Her fiance made a really good choice. LOL


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hilary Duff is blinding people wiht the ring I LOVE IT





it's like a mini-sun!!!  her ring is so simple and so very gorgeous!!!!
i know this has been said somewhere but i could not find it - i don't know how far back it may be but.......does anyone know how many carats it is???


----------



## ame

I am pretty sure it's a radiant cut and it's been speculated between 8ct and 13 ct. I've seen so many numbers.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

edsbgrl said:


> I would have guessed 2cts.


 
It may even be a little smaller.  Kelly R. is such a petite woman.  She could get away with a 1/4 carat and make it look huge.


----------



## Swanky

I guessed smaller, I agree, she's just so uber-teeny.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow swanky you are almost at 50,000 posts!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff engament ring -- my fav 

I want a large copy of this photo but I dont know how to do it 
here is the link

http://x17online.com/celebrities/hilary_duff/hilary_duff_rocks_out_at_lax-03122010.php


----------



## Swanky

here we go


----------



## bagaholic85

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hillary Duff my new fav celeb  engagment ring
> The fabulous Harry Winston engagment ring   I have been in love with for some time.




that black & white photo...what is it from?


----------



## Jahpson

old ad for Harry winston ^


Hilary's ring is just too gorgeous! I wouldn't blame her if she stares at it 10,000 times a day


----------



## jayhawkgirl

That ring is UN-freaking-BELIEVABLE!!


----------



## bag-princess

her ring is my favorite by far!!!!!

i am so shocked that the websites that do the replica's of celebrity jewelry have not already started producing that one the way they did jessica simpson's ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> here we go


 

Thanks


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg Hilary is one very very lucky girl!!!!


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone have pics. of Julie Chen's ring that they can post.  She's from the Early Show.  Her ring is totally gorgeous.   It looks like a radiant cut stone.


----------



## DonnaGlaser

My original  is a  3  carat pear (set in yg)  flanked by  diamonds 1/4   down the  band of the e-ring.  It comes with a  matching  band.    My  second  e-ring  was for  28 years  married  (6   years a go)    and is 5  carat  princess cut on cigar yg  cigar band.    I  am having trouble posting  as  the pictures are  very low  quality.


----------



## DonnaGlaser

The  ring  is  gorgeous!  The bracelet is very tacky in  my opinion.


----------



## DonnaGlaser

ggirl said:


> For those of you who cannot imagine what Rebecca did to her ring...
> 
> View attachment 785571
> 
> 
> photo credit Instyle Magazine


She ruined her ring.  It is very unattractive now.  She  seldom wear it  anymore.  I wonder if   she   regrets  her  decision  to change it?


----------



## Swanky

DonnaGlaser said:


> My original  is a  3  carat pear (set in yg)  flanked by  diamonds 1/4   down the  band of the e-ring.  It comes with a  matching  band.    My  second  e-ring  was for  28 years  married  (6   years a go)    and is 5  carat  princess cut on cigar yg  cigar band.    I  am having trouble posting  as  the pictures are  very low  quality.



there's a thread in Feedback Dropbox that helps you post photos.  This won't be the correct thread anyhow though


----------



## bag-princess

DonnaGlaser said:


> She ruined her ring.  It is very unattractive now.  She  seldom wear it  anymore.  I wonder if   she   regrets  her  decision  to change it?




why did she do that?????  is it a bracelet??   i don't like it whatever it is!


----------



## DonnaGlaser

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe's rings from Lamar
> 
> Ok is the ring 9 carats or 12 carats ?????
> Any idea of the weight of just the center stone?


Center stone is 9 carats.

The stone in  Leelees ring  is  a  cognac colored  pear.

Sarah Jessica Parker needs some serious   work done on  her  hands!   She  has  the hands of a  much, much older woman!

I want to  be  Posh's  jewelery  box!


----------



## LaGiaconda

OMG - I LOVE Kate Bekinsale's rings - who makes them??



KaRoL90 said:


> Kate Beckinsale


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Does anyone know what type of E-ring *Chelsea ******** has?  I could not tell by the pictures.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Looks like an emerald or some other square cut.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rings I have not seen
Jacqueline Kennedy Onassiss 40-carat diamond ring, auctioned for 2.6 million dollars in the year 1996 is the third most expensive engagement ring in history


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This huge radiant cut, yellow diamond engagement ring worth $550,000 is the eighth most expensive ring. It was gifted to Brooke Mueller by Fiancee Charlie Sheen


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

On Jennifer Garners 33rd birthday, while she was pregnant with his child, Ben Affleck proposed to her with a 4.5 carats (900 mg) diamond ring from Harry Winston. He is reported to have spent about 500,000 dollars on the ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Paris Hilton 
was her ring real?


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Paris Hilton
> was her ring real?


----------



## fashionista89

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> On Jennifer Garner&#8217;s 33rd birthday, while she was pregnant with his child, Ben Affleck proposed to her with a 4.5 carats (900 mg) diamond ring from Harry Winston. He is reported to have spent about 500,000 dollars on the ring.



The description about the ring is Jen's first ring..the eternity band.

I believe the ring in the photo is the ring she got a year or so later, and it's by Neil Lane.. estimated at about 6/7 carats..
she's worn them both together with her wedding band at a few events

It's ok, i'm not trying to correct you, i've noticed a lot of web sites posting this incorrect information. it can be confusing!


----------



## jwallin1987

Does anyone have photos of Carrie Underwood's wedding set! I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## einseine

Chinese actress, Zhang Ziyi's 10 carat ring.  I don't know if it's the center stone or in total.


----------



## bag-princess

einseine said:


> Chinese actress, Zhang Ziyi's 10 carat ring.  I don't know if it's the center stone or in total.





STUNNER!!!!

i'm not sure if i am familiar with her or who she is married to.


----------



## ame

She isn't married yet, to my knowledge, I also thought they might have split up...Vivi Nevo is his name.


----------



## Jeneen

bag-princess said:


> STUNNER!!!!
> 
> i'm not sure if i am familiar with her or who she is married to.



She's a Chinese actress who has crossed over into international mainstream movies via Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, and Memoirs of a Geisha. She's gorgeous.


----------



## lgerman102

this is a pic of ali's 3.03 carat diamond engagement ring from roberto....


----------



## Julide

I was wondering if Zang and Vivi are still together...its a beautiful ring!!!blinding


----------



## Jeneen

lgerman102 said:


> this is a pic of ali's 3.03 carat diamond engagement ring from roberto....



So pretty! Looks like an asscher... the 3.03 must be total weight b/c on her finger the center stone looked about a 1.5, but I don't know how big her fingers are, it may have been a 2. I thought it was a lovely choice. 

There were also some canary diamonds in the mix and you know how that girl loves her yellow!


----------



## missD

^ Asschers are soooo small in person. 

An almost 2 carat weight Assher's measurements face up like a 1 ct round or just a little over 1 ct round? Something like that...very small because they're bottom heavy.


----------



## Jeneen

^ oh good to know! and good explanation, thanks.


----------



## needloub

Ali's ring is lovely!!


----------



## lgerman102

this is another pic of ali's ring from roberto and of the happy couple


----------



## karo

Not sure if this was posted - Megan Fox's ring


----------



## trustlove

^absolutely gorgeous do you know the stats?


----------



## jwallin1987

Megan's ring is beautiful! I'm in love with antique style rings!!


----------



## Contessa

jwallin1987 said:


> Megan's ring is beautiful! I'm in love with antique style rings!!


 
That's because they're fancy cuts.....different then what you see on everyone's finger! 

I'm personally not a fan of the Halo setting but must admit, some are stunning. 

I LOVE Hilary Duff's ring. I just hope the man makes her happy too! Ring no matter how large or beautiful can be lonely w/o LOVE!


----------



## ellieroma

karo said:


> Not sure if this was posted - Megan Fox's ring



i love love love this! its so beautiful and sparkly without being too much. 
(although saying that, Hilary Duff's ring is incredible)


----------



## hair-mess

Hope, nobody minds, if I make this bigger.


----------



## Jeneen

^ Not. at. all. 

That is a gorgeous stone and the set is lovely.


----------



## needloub

I love her e-ring and band...I especially adore that they don't sit flush...I like the space in between!


----------



## Liya

I need more details about Megan Fox's ring!!!


----------



## trustlove

^ ME TOO. I can't seem to find any info about it online


----------



## Liya

trustlove said:


> ^ ME TOO. I can't seem to find any info about it online



Ok, here's what I came up with:



> According to jewelry and style expert Michael O'Connor, Fox's engagement ring replacement features a 3 carat radiant cut center; "the platinum set diamond collar around it adds significant size and sparkle to ring," O'Connor tells UsMagazine.com. The engagement ring is worth about $80,000, he estimates.
> 
> The wedding ring, O'Connor tells Us, is a platinum and diamond eternity band with an approximate price of $20,000.
> 
> "Since they are both set in platinum, there's definitely maximum sparkle going on," O'Connor adds of Fox's bling.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What does being set in platinum have to do with the sparkle?


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I wondered the same!!


----------



## bag-princess

one it is supposed to be better at refracting light - the less color a diamond has the better it is at refracting light and platinum is perfect for that.  and of course platinum is hypoallergenic and very rare metal.


----------



## Swanky

being hypo-allergenic and a "rare" metal doesn't change the diamond's cut though 
I don't see how platinum can make a diamond sparkle anymore than white gold


----------



## bag-princess

but that is exactly what the diamond industry and jewelers WANT you to think!  that if your perfectly cut $$$$  diamond is not set in perfect platinum then you aren't going to be happy!  they push platinum for all it is worth!  doesn't work with me - i can not stand white metals at all and have never worn them!


----------



## ame

Yea I actually lol'd at that also. The metal, IMO, doesn't affect sparkle!


----------



## Swanky

no one has ever tried "selling me" on platinum.  Thankfully.  LOL! I'm educated enough to know what I want and why, no one's going to persuade moi!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LOL!  Good for you, Swanky!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no one has ever tried "selling me" on platinum.  Thankfully.  LOL! I'm educated enough to know what I want and why, no one's going to persuade moi!





i have not had anyone in the jewelry biz to ever attempt to - but my friends that love silver and platinum keep trying to make me see the error of my ways!  i don't care for it and i don't care how $$$$ yellow gold keeps getting i will buy it because *I* love it!  i don't care what "everyone" is wearing.


----------



## jewelree

bag-princess said:


> i will buy it because *I* love it!  i don't care what "everyone" is wearing.



I hear you! Style should never be pushed on you!! (I'm a yellow gold lover too  btw)


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no one has ever tried "selling me" on platinum.  Thankfully.  LOL! I'm educated enough to know what I want and why, no one's going to persuade moi!



OMG I wish I could say the same. Even though that's all I'd get anyway because I can't wear gold/white gold on my skin, I think it's ridiculous when salespeople flip out trying to upsell the platinum.  Then when I say "Um, I planned on that all along, as I stated when I first spoke" and they act like THEY made the sale.


----------



## Contessa

I LOVE platinum because I studied the hell out of it in Chem class in University! It holds a special place in my heart.....and serves as a reminder about all those chemical equations I spent HOURS learning & balancing all by myself! 

I actually prefer the claws on my diamond to be platinum if nothing else- I like to know my diamond is secure to the extreme.

Platinum is one of THE hardest and most durable metals on the planet. Not everyone likes the patina that forms after wearing it for awhile which is why some prefer gold-white or yellow. 

Thank goodness we have choices!


----------



## bag-princess

Contessa said:


> I actually prefer the claws on my diamond to be platinum if nothing else- I like to know my diamond is secure to the extreme.




so do i - but that is all the white metal i ever want to see on my jewelry.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> but that is exactly what the diamond industry and jewelers WANT you to think! that if your perfectly cut $$$$ diamond is not set in perfect platinum then you aren't going to be happy! they push platinum for all it is worth! doesn't work with me - i can not stand white metals at all and have never worn them!


 Some of the high-end jewelers in my area have realized that platinum isn't the "be all, end all" of white metals.  I was in my favorite jeweler a few months ago on a "I wish I had that" trip, and instead of pushing platinum for all it's worth, the white metal of choice nowadays is 18k white gold.  I prefer white gold over platinum, anyway.  14k or 18k.  The SA that I work with did a side-by-side comparison of identical 18k white gold and platinum wedding bands and you CANNOT tell the difference!  The only way, of course, is the stamp on the inside!  Dollar-wise....mega-difference.  Aesthetically, no difference whatsoever.


----------



## karo

Hillary Duff's ring


----------



## Jeneen

It looks pretty with the simple little bands - I wonder if they separate and she'll switch it to one band on each side.


----------



## ame

I LOVE that look. It makes me want two really thin bands instead of my current setup!


----------



## Contessa

Jeneen said:


> It looks pretty with the simple little bands - I wonder if they separate and she'll switch it to one band on each side.



I'm probably going to get raked over the coals for this comment, but lately I'm really tired of these spoiled Celebs. I know they can afford anything they want, but honestly, it's become a battle of "who has the best of whatever....."

You can have a $150 million dollar ring....so what's the point? Just to have it? Know that you can have it? Impress others with it?

Tiring. 

Sorry! Not in a very fine mood this evening........


----------



## tanyasargent

No raking...just a reminder that this is a thread for women who like sparkly things, who voluntarily choose to log on to gawk at celebrity rings ; )


----------



## gwendolen

Contessa said:


> I'm probably going to get raked over the coals for this comment, but lately I'm really tired of these spoiled Celebs. I know they can afford anything they want, but honestly, it's become a battle of "who has the best of whatever....."
> 
> You can have a $150 million dollar ring....so what's the point? Just to have it? Know that you can have it? Impress others with it?
> 
> Tiring.
> 
> Sorry! Not in a very fine mood this evening........



Totally agree. It's really unimpressive to me too. I keep thinking of all the things you can do with whatever million dollars the ring cost. 

But everyone is different eh? I know I couldn't live with myself with such an expensive ring on my finger.


----------



## Sunshine

^^^^ I could!!! (live with myself)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I just think they are fun and beautiful items to look at it.  Personally, more than a 3 carat would look a little much on my hand, but to each is own.


----------



## bag-princess

Sunshine said:


> ^^^^ I could!!! (live with myself)




so could i!!!

we all buy what we can afford - some people can afford more than others. 
that is the bottom line.


----------



## Jeneen

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just think they are fun and beautiful items to look at it.



That's how I feel too. Very Simply put.


----------



## eternitygoddess

This thread has been quite an eye-opener.

I've discovered that the more nouveau riche the couple is, the tackier and gaudier their engagement ring is. It gives me the impression that these people are so insecure about their wealth that they need to wear their bank account on their finger to consistently shout at the world "LOOK AT ME. I HAVE SOME MONEY."

The pity is despite the $$$$$$$ they drop, most of the rings are hideous. Perhaps the celebs should pay less attention to the carat weight and more attention to the design.

Ironically, the truly wealthy (Ivanka *****, Francois Pinault, Bill Gates) go for rings that are moderately large, but still discreet and simple.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think if I had the money for that type of ring, I'd make a donation equal to the cost of the ring to charity.  Then I could feel great about wearing it.


----------



## aclineo

Christina aguilera's is definitely my fave cuz it's so unique looking


----------



## needloub

Hilary's set is beautiful!!  Can't wait to see more details of her wedding...


----------



## Jeneen

lanasyogamama said:


> I think if I had the money for that type of ring, I'd make a donation equal to the cost of the ring to charity. Then I could feel great about wearing it.


 
That's a very smart idea!


----------



## First Lady

eternitygoddess said:


> This thread has been quite an eye-opener.
> 
> I've discovered that the more nouveau riche the couple is, the tackier and gaudier their engagement ring is. It gives me the impression that these people are so insecure about their wealth that they need to wear their bank account on their finger to consistently shout at the world "LOOK AT ME. I HAVE SOME MONEY."
> 
> The pity is despite the $$$$$$$ they drop, most of the rings are hideous. Perhaps the celebs should pay less attention to the carat weight and more attention to the design.
> 
> Ironically, the truly wealthy (Ivanka *****, Francois Pinault, Bill Gates) go for rings that are moderately large, but still discreet and simple.


 

I kinda agree with this. I think about Hillary's ring ( is pretty, but)  or Beyonce's ring and I think it's silly that when she wears it she needs a body guard or she has to wear her fake. I don't get it. What's the point? I must admit, I do love to see celebs with 2.5-5cts, it's flashy for the norm but in that world it seems tasteful IMO.


----------



## Swanky

This isn't exactly "new" . . . think Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## First Lady

^^^ I know. I thought of her too and E.T's ring was the "truth" but I have to say it says nothing about the marriage in gerenal, but as a couple they are just a VERY FLASHY people. I'm a peice of mind type, just knowing I can afford it is my satisfaction. I have a 2ct center now but my upgrade can't be more than 3-4center ct center.


----------



## DamierAddict

Hilary's ring from OK magazine
http://www.okmagazine.com/2010/08/o...hilary-duff-and-mike-comrie-wedding-aug-23-8/

Hilary's engagement ring, which Mike picked out all by himself. "It's very big and sparkly," Hilary tells OK!. "I was scared to touch it when he showed it to me! He said he had it for about seven or eight months."


----------



## bag-princess

her ring is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! but that little thread of a band would drive me crazy!!!
even with the two bands that match it doesn't add much to it - it is ALL diamond that you see!!!


----------



## Blyen

Hilary definetely got her ring reset before the wedding.The shank used to be plain.


----------



## onegirlcreative

DamierAddict said:


> Hilary's ring from OK magazine
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2010/08/o...hilary-duff-and-mike-comrie-wedding-aug-23-8/
> 
> Hilary's engagement ring, which Mike picked out all by himself. "It's very big and sparkly," Hilary tells OK!. "I was scared to touch it when he showed it to me! *He said he had it for about seven or eight months.*"



so, it took him 7 or 8 months to propose???


----------



## Swanky

that's sweet that he knew 7-8 months earlier that he knew he'd ask her


----------



## Jeneen

onegirlcreative said:


> so, it took him 7 or 8 months to propose???


 
That's nothing, dbf said he knew in the first few months, started shopping for rings over a year ago, and still hasn't proposed  (I was annoyed for a little while, but the annoyance turned to hysteria and humour he is just  s l o w  in everything he does, and I've learned to accept it because I love him!)


----------



## Jeneen

lilyjamie said:


> Hilary definetely got her ring reset before the wedding.The shank used to be plain.


 
I think you're right!


----------



## designer1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that's sweet that he knew 7-8 months earlier that he knew he'd ask her
> 
> cdn02.okcdn.okmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Hilary_Duff_Wed_Aug23_36.jpg
> cdn02.okcdn.okmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Hilary_Duff_Wed_Aug23_37.jpg


 More like, he waited 7 or 8 months to make SURE he wanted her to be his wife..lol


----------



## needloub

I love Hilary's ring but I loved it more before she reset it.  She should have left it as a 3 stone ring without the pave...JMHO...


----------



## bag-princess

designer1 said:


> More like, he waited 7 or 8 months to make SURE he wanted her to be his wife..lol





i think it is the former. men are so slow! if he had made the move to buy that ring $$$$ he was sure.


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone know what kind of stone Julie Chen from the Early Show has?  Any pics. please post.   I love her ring, but can't make up what kind of stone she has.  Thanks.


----------



## chinkee21

Sorry if this was posted before but, does Anybody has a shot of Chelsea *******'s e-ring?


----------



## Babestaaa

Jeneen said:


> That's nothing, dbf said he knew in the first few months, started shopping for rings over a year ago, and still hasn't proposed  (I was annoyed for a little while, but the annoyance turned to hysteria and humour he is just  s l o w  in everything he does, and I've learned to accept it because I love him!)



Jeneen that's so funny! My now fiance had my ring for 1 yr and 1mos before he proposed. I was with him when he purchased it but never saw the final product because we picked one stone and one band from 2 different settings. He told me he took so long to propose because he wanted to go to Italy to do it lol.


----------



## canyongirl

Jenna Fischer debuted her wedding ring at the Emmy's.


----------



## laurens714

I love Ivanka Trumps engagement ring. Any good photos of it???


----------



## Swanky

do a search


----------



## bag-princess

canyongirl said:


> Jenna Fischer debuted her wedding ring at the Emmy's.





hillary has spoiled me!!!  i almost asked "where is it" until i looked closer!


----------



## nemrac829

I love Ivanka *****'s ring too!


----------



## ame

bag-princess said:


> hillary has spoiled me!!!  i almost asked "where is it" until i looked closer!



I love her ring, it's so "normal". She's from STL, and I feel like her midwest background played into this e-ring. It's very un-hollywood.


----------



## laurens714

Yes Ivanka's ring is just classy and perfect. Of course its 5 carats or something but just not over the top.


----------



## lesasue86

^ Yes. A perfect ring and classy styling.


----------



## guccimamma

ame said:


> I love her ring, it's so "normal". She's from STL, and I feel like her midwest background played into this e-ring. It's very un-hollywood.



maybe it is a family diamond, i like that she has something modest...they can buy whatever diamond they want


----------



## ame

I like that too. I think it's awesome when someone doesnt overtly flash it.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that's sweet that he knew 7-8 months earlier that he knew he'd ask her
> 
> cdn02.okcdn.okmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Hilary_Duff_Wed_Aug23_36.jpg
> cdn02.okcdn.okmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Hilary_Duff_Wed_Aug23_37.jpg


 

Oh My I LOVE THIS RING 
Did they give the details on the Carats? Center ? Sides?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jennifer Lopez engagment ring from Marc Anthony


----------



## DonnaGlaser

MissyBaby said:


> Ok....Here's a couple....
> 
> sfgate.com/blogs/images/sfgate/dailydish/2006/01/03/dd_hilto503200x260.jpg
> From that angle it's....sorry, kinda yuck!
> 
> 
> jewelry.com/images/camilla-engagement-ring.jpg
> Camilla Parker-Bowles' engagement ring from Prince Charles.....is it just me or does it look....black? Apparently the ring used to belong to the Queen Mother and it was a present to her from King George VI.....hmm.
> 
> 
> almostdiamonds.com/images/r5065t.jpg
> Ok, it's not a celebrity engagement ring, but my Daddy gave this gorgeous rock to me for my 13th birthday....I wear it all the time. It's so beautiful!
> 
> Ok, moving on!
> 
> 
> msnbcmedia2.msn.com/j/ap/bcc49397-79ef-4675-92d7-34b5e7815797.widec.jpg
> Katherine Heigel....gorgeous ring. I love that pose! It's like "I'M GETTING MARRIED!!!!!"
> 
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/KimRing000.jpg
> Kimberly Stuart....I forget who she was engaged to for about a minute.
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/Rebecca01.jpg
> Rebecca Romijn from new hubby Jerry O'Connell. Very nice indeed!
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/SelmaBlair088236.jpg
> Selma Blair....it's so cute!
> 
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/Debra%20Messing.jpg
> Debra Messing


Cisco  adler was  the  guy  Kimberly Stewart  was engaged to for  10 days.



shopmoni said:


> jennifer lopez should know better than this...


hideous!

those  Hilton  girls  sure know how  to  hook  the  guys that  buy  them  big  rocks~

Jennifer  Garner got the   e-ring as  a  5th anniversary gift.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Mirka Federer. Roger's wife


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Not sure if this was posted - Megan Fox's ring


 

stunning


----------



## DamierAddict

nicole


----------



## ayengel

funkmasterjedi said:


> Mirka Federer. Roger's wife



Love this!!


----------



## ellieroma

funkmasterjedi said:


> Mirka Federer. Roger's wife



Oh she always has the best rings on!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jennifer Garner. I never noticed the pink eternity band before.


----------



## canyongirl

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jennifer Garner. I never noticed the pink eternity band before.


 
Such a pretty stack.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Brooklyn Decker, Andy Roddick's wife.


----------



## jwallin1987

I have admired Jennifer Garner's set FOREVER!! But I love Brooklyn Decker's set too! Just glad to see some women put for as much effort as I do towards keeping their nails perfect, which is not much! Haha.


----------



## Gimmethebag

funkmasterjedi said:


> Brooklyn Decker, Andy Roddick's wife.


 
Brooklyn's e-ring and diamond band are both Tiffany's. Gotta love a classic!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, I love Garner's stack.  LOVE.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Chris Harris Safety for the Chicgo Bears married Kenetria Richardson
according to the article her ring is 7 1/2 carats

Diamonds Are Forever
Kenetria&#8217;s engagement band features 5 and 1/2 carats of diamonds with a mounted princess cut center stone. Her wedding ring was made to fit the engagement ring and adds another 2 carats.


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Chris Harris Safety for the Chicgo Bears married Kenetria Richardson
> according to the article her ring is 7 1/2 carats
> 
> Diamonds Are Forever
> Kenetrias engagement band features 5 and 1/2 carats of diamonds with a mounted princess cut center stone. Her wedding ring was made to fit the engagement ring and adds another 2 carats.






i like these - his ring looks alot like my husband's ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

It appears Floyd Mayweather recently became engaged. I like the center stone.


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> It appears Floyd Mayweather recently became engaged. I like the center stone.




i hope that this is not for the woman that recently had him arrested for making threats that he was going to kill her if she left the house or called 911 because he was abusing her????

good lawd what a stunner!  and actually more tasteful than i would expect from him!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

bag-princess said:


> i hope that this is not for the woman that recently had him arrested for making threats that he was going to kill her if she left the house or called 911 because he was abusing her????
> 
> good lawd what a stunner! and actually more tasteful than i would expect from him!


 
No it appears this might have been the cause of all of the trouble.
Appears he had become engaged to another women.


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> No it appears this might have been the cause of all of the trouble.
> Appears he had become engaged to another women.





ooooooooh!!!!:okay:   now i get it!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jenna Dewan-Tatum


----------



## ame

Beautiful!


----------



## onegirlcreative

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jenna Dewan-Tatum



i have no idea who this is, but the ring is gorgeous!


----------



## ceya

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jenna Dewan-Tatum


I like this setting.


----------



## emcosmo1639

So not only is she married to Channing Tatum (sigh...) but she gets a beautiful ring too....no fair!!  lol


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^who is channing tatum?


----------



## ringhelp

^^ umm... try looking him up.  

quick answer... he's an actor.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Katherine McPhee


----------



## Jeneen

^ That's gorgeous!


----------



## Jeneen

jwallin1987 said:


> I have admired Jennifer Garner's set FOREVER!! But I love Brooklyn Decker's set too! Just glad to see some women put for as much effort as I do towards keeping their nails perfect, which is not much! Haha.



Brooklyn's set is so pretty!

LOL about the nail thing! The celebs probably are like, "Oh I'll just wait until they give me a manicure at my next photo shoot or before my next appearance."


----------



## Stephie2800

funkmasterjedi said:


> Katherine McPhee


 
OMG, so beautiful.


----------



## canyongirl

Katherine's is GORGEOUS!!!!  Looks like she has a rose gold band in the first picture???


----------



## evansad

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Chris Harris Safety for the Chicgo Bears married Kenetria Richardson
> according to the article her ring is 7 1/2 carats
> 
> Diamonds Are Forever
> Kenetrias engagement band features 5 and 1/2 carats of diamonds with a mounted princess cut center stone. Her wedding ring was made to fit the engagement ring and adds another 2 carats.


 

WOW!!! That ring is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## fashionista89

This ring is something a little different..i haven't seen this design like this before for an engagement ring.
At first i wasn't sure about it, but the more i look at it..i think it's pretty and unique 

It's the ring Guy Sebastian (Australian singer) designed for his partner Jules.
Just a few photos.
Closeup of the ring (apparently it has 140 diamonds), i'm not sure how many carats the main stone is. The wedding band goes quite well with the ring..
Just a shot of the couple on their wedding day.


----------



## bag-princess

i am a southern girl,too - and i like the big rocks!!!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Rachel Zoe


----------



## thimp

^^Wow! Finally a close up of Rachel Zoe's set. I've been wanting to see a close up of hers forever! Thank you, *funkmasterjedi*!


----------



## kksugi

How many carats is the emerald cut?   Very nice!!!


----------



## missD

This is very unique and pretty. However, if I get an e-ring like this, I'll always think there's "something always going to be between us"!



fashionista89 said:


> This ring is something a little different..i haven't seen this design like this before for an engagement ring.
> At first i wasn't sure about it, but the more i look at it..i think it's pretty and unique
> 
> It's the ring Guy Sebastian (Australian singer) designed for his partner Jules.
> Just a few photos.
> Closeup of the ring (apparently it has 140 diamonds), i'm not sure how many carats the main stone is. The wedding band goes quite well with the ring..
> Just a shot of the couple on their wedding day.


----------



## missD

Mena Suvari.


----------



## missD

Jenna Bush


----------



## missD




----------



## missD




----------



## missD




----------



## missD

Demi Moore


----------



## missD

Emily Blunt


----------



## onegirlcreative

funkmasterjedi said:


> Rachel Zoe



yay! finally a closeup of her ring. i have been searching and searching for ages, and could never get one. how did you get it?

i knew her set would be gorgeous closeup....


----------



## onegirlcreative

missD said:


> ringenvy.com/files/imagecache/ring_475w/files/demimoore.jpg
> 
> Demi Moore



gorgeous! hopefully she'll be wearing it a lot longer now....ush:



missD said:


> robbinsbros.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/jenna-bush-engagement-ring.jpg
> 
> Jenna Bush



this is very simiilar to my e-ring (not my pear, but my original one). but mine is an emerald cut center diamond, and two emerald cut sapphires on the sides. white gold of course.


----------



## Swanky

Rachel's looks around 2.5 crts to me - center stone.


----------



## DamierAddict

not sure if these have been posted . found some amazing closeups online!

Ashley simpson engagement ring


----------



## DamierAddict

Christina


----------



## mjlover1977

DamierAddict said:


> not sure if these have been posted . found some amazing closeups online!
> 
> Ashley simpson engagement ring




LOVE LOVE LOVE her ring ... so perfect!


----------



## DamierAddict

britney spears


----------



## DamierAddict

Victoria Beckham


----------



## DamierAddict

beyonce


----------



## DamierAddict

carrie


----------



## DamierAddict

i think im in love ..


----------



## Swanky

what celeb is it?


----------



## DamierAddict

Mena Suvari


----------



## ame

I am pretty sure I read a statement about Rachel Zoe's being 3.5 ct center stone. And how Rodg has "exquisite taste in jewelry"


----------



## DamierAddict

ame said:


> I am pretty sure I read a statement about Rachel Zoe's being 3.5 ct center stone. And how Rodg has "exquisite taste in jewelry"



"exquisite taste in jewelry" ... LOL! i love how he tries to be so manly in the last season wearing a piece necklace the whole time =X


----------



## Swanky

her fingers are huge if that's 3.5!


----------



## DamierAddict

more


----------



## Swanky

most of these have been posted several times 
Rebecca doesn't have that one any longer.


----------



## DamierAddict

avril lavigne & heidi montag


----------



## DamierAddict

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> most of these have been posted several times
> Rebecca doesn't have that one any longer.



woops sorry. you can delete them if you want


----------



## Swanky

We LOVE to see new ones!


----------



## eminere

Carla Bruni-Sarkozy wears "Coeur Romantique" ring in white gold, diamonds and pink tourmaline, from Dior Fine Jewelry:







Hope it's ok to share this - it's such a pretty ring!


----------



## Swanky

That's GORG!!!!!

That's her engagement ring?


----------



## eminere

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's GORG!!!!!
> 
> *That's her engagement ring?*


That's the part I wasn't sure about, which is why I hope it's ok to share - I think it's still very pretty eye candy to drool over regardless if it's her "official" engagement ring or not


----------



## CoachGirl12

emcosmo1639 said:


> So not only is she married to Channing Tatum (sigh...) but she gets a beautiful ring too....no fair!!  lol


I know right? Lucky girl!


----------



## Jahpson

DamierAddict said:


> beyonce





jay should have done some research.


----------



## DearBuddha

Jahpson said:


> jay should have done some research.



What's wrong with her ring? It's a lovely EC, and I'm sure there are many on this thread who would love to receive something similar someday. I certainly wouldn't turn a ring like that down!


----------



## kksugi

If anyone has pictures of Julie Chen's ring, please post.

Thanks.


----------



## lilatheflirt

eminere;16791066 said:
			
		

> That's the part I wasn't sure about, which is why I hope it's ok to share - I think it's still very pretty eye candy to drool over regardless if it's her "official" engagement ring or not



Yes, it is. Apparently the former and present Mrs. Sarkozy have similar rings.


----------



## amber11

lilatheflirt said:


> Yes, it is. Apparently the former and present Mrs. Sarkozy have similar rings.



yep they are exactly the same actually... the first wife even made a dig at bruni about it when they (sarkozy and bruni) were married


----------



## emcosmo1639

eminere;16790848 said:
			
		

> Carla Bruni-Sarkozy wears "Coeur Romantique" ring in white gold, diamonds and pink tourmaline, from Dior Fine Jewelry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's ok to share this - it's such a pretty ring!




I love this!  I wonder what it would look like with a diamond, and a little smaller (as I get ideas for my own )


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Julie Chen


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Alicia Keys engagment ring


 


Beautiful ring... Due to all of the press that her now husband has money problems, I wouldn't be shocked if she purchased it herself..


----------



## kksugi

Thanks for posting Julie Chen's ring!!!  I totally love her ring!!!   Do you know what the cut is?


----------



## ringhelp

^ Appears to be a radiant.


----------



## kksugi

It looks like a radiant cushion?


----------



## emmykate

Hi--feel bad for SJP--yes her hands have veins--but it's cause she is in incredible shape for someone of any age, especially somebody in her mid 40s! There's a saying: you can always tell a lady's age by her hands: there is not much that can be done, especially at a low body fat percentage. It's like the whole "ass or face" debate, though fat injections have helped with that one!



KaRoL90 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Monica recently became engaged to Shannon Brown of the Lakers


----------



## Swanky

ack! WIsh she'd hold her hand like a lady so we could see it better - not like she's holding a bottle of beer 





I like a cold beer BTW, but it's not a flattering position when you want to show your ring


----------



## bag-princess

i am sooooo glad she has stopped holding out for mr. baby-daddy because it was very obvious that he was not about to marry her!!!  the ring looks stunning!  but i won't get too excited until i see actual wedding photo's!!!


----------



## missD

I love the crushed ice look in Monica's ring! So deep, you feel like getting pulled into it!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

My favorite is Angie Harmon's ring....Round center stone with 2 baguettes, one on each side! Can anyone tell me what size those stones are? I believe her ring is featured on page ONE of this thread.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see baguettes on Angie's ring{?}


----------



## thimp

I think Angie's side stones are pears. Here is a close up of her wedding set.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see baguettes on Angie's ring{?}



I thought they looked like pears too. When I googled Angie's ring to get more pics, the side stones were called "Baguettes". I have no idea what a baguette is haha..I only know the basics about diamonds. 

Well either way her ring is my absolute favorite!

I couldn't find any info about carat size though! Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## Swanky

baguettes are long and thin - no sparkle.
TOTAL guess since I've never seen it in person, but I'm guessing center to be about 5crt and the sides maybe .75{?}


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> baguettes are long and thin - no sparkle.
> TOTAL guess since I've never seen it in person, but I'm guessing center to be about 5crt and the sides maybe .75{?}



Thanks Swanky! you are SO knowledgeable about diamonds so I trust your observation!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> baguettes are long and thin - no sparkle.



no sparkle???  my ring has baguettes and believe me, they sparkle! that's a pretty generalized statement.


----------



## Swanky

I also have them and it's just my opinion they don't 
They're like emeralds to me - they flash, not sparkle, I love them!


----------



## ringhelp

Of course that's your opinion but perhaps you have poorly cut stones then. Emeralds and baguettes sparkle beautifully *IF* you have ones that are cut properly. As onecreativegirl said, your 'statement' is a generalized one. It's ridiculous to 'lump' all emeralds and baguettes as lacking sparkle and then pass it off as your opinion. It would be like me saying that all J coloured diamonds are cheap and look crappy.


----------



## Swanky

nope, not poorly cut - just my opinion is all 





This isn't mine - not my style, just a pic of a baguette.  
Surely we can agree to disagree{?}


----------



## ame

I kind of agree with you Swanky. I don't think of step-cuts as sparkly, I think of them as flashy.


----------



## ringhelp

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Thanks Swanky! you are SO knowledgeable about diamonds so I trust your observation!




You need to go out and actually see a well cut baguette/emerald cut before trusting the opinion of someone on a forum. If you see them for yourself and don't care for them, fine. But don't base any choice on someone else's opinion.


----------



## ringhelp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nope, not poorly cut - just my opinion is all
> 
> This isn't mine - not my style, just a pic of a baguette.
> Surely we can agree to disagree{?}




Sure, whatever.


----------



## ame

ringhelp said:


> You need to go out and actually see a well cut baguette/emerald cut before trusting the opinion of someone on a forum. If you see them for yourself and don't care for them, fine. But don't base any choice on someone else's opinion.





ringhelp said:


> Sure, whatever.



Um, I am very well educated in diamonds and cut quality, and I have more than just internet knowledge to prove it. They are not really cut for sparkle as a round would be. They return light in large flashes vs pointed sparkles because of how the facets are cut and at what angle. They still produce color light return, just like a round would, but they do it in larger area, and in a different pattern.

You might consider that still "sparkly" but I do not. And while that is a matter of opinion, your attitude in response to anyone posting on here implying that they are WRONG and you are RIGHT, which you are NOT, is not ok. We are not here to bash one another. So knock it off.


----------



## Swanky

Don't bother Ame - bad attitude. . .  previously banned member


----------



## ame

Got it.


----------



## RedDuchess

I agree with SMof3 about baguettes, take them out of that lovely light inside the stores, and they fall flat everytime


----------



## RedDuchess

Wow Monica, moved on and a good man grabbed her up real quick, happens everytime once us women finally learn and declare our worth, gorgeous ring...I swoon


----------



## Swanky

Just so no is upset by my mere _opinion_. . .  I have them, I obviously like them.  
In fact I want more, LOL!  But _to me_ they aren't "sparkly".  
The reason I want more is because I already have a big sparkly stone - I don't want the setting to compete w/ it.
I WANT my RB set into a HW inspired setting w/ long bullets/*baguettes* on the sides like this:


----------



## mjlover1977

Love that Swanky - stunning!!


----------



## shinibare336

Swanky, just curious:  Is your new setting going to have four or six prongs (on the center stone)?  When do you plan on getting it? I really want to see hand pics eventually bc I love the setting also.   What bands do u think you will wear most with it?


----------



## Contessa

That's a great setting Swanky. I love Mark Morell's interpretation of it using a cushion. 

So.......when are you setting it?? Enough is enough already!!!!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! No plans for it yet.  Everytime DH feels generous and says "go pick something out" I keep choosing other things. . .  right now I'm hankering for a Rolex, I also want diamond in/out hoops, etc. . . 
Dh hates that setting too. . .  :cry: which doesn't help as I only want something we both love.

*sigh*
We probably need to get back to talking about celebs gorgeous e-rings!


----------



## Contessa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! No plans for it yet.  Everytime DH feels generous and says "go pick something out" I keep choosing other things. . .  right now I'm hankering for a Rolex, I also want diamond in/out hoops, etc. . .
> Dh hates that setting too. . .  :cry: which doesn't help as I only want something we both love.
> 
> *sigh*
> We probably need to get back to talking about celebs gorgeous e-rings!



THAT'S IT!!! DH simply MUST get you the Rolex as you need it to serve as an adequate distraction while your ring is re-set! How's that for rationalization?

As for the setting........that would make a fun thread!


----------



## Sassys

ringhelp said:


> You need to go out and actually see a well cut baguette/emerald cut before trusting the opinion of someone on a forum. If you see them for yourself and don't care for them, fine. But don't base any choice on someone else's opinion.


 

Wow.  We are all here to have fun and enjoy ourselves, looking at people's e-rings.  Why all the hostility?shocked:


----------



## missD

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just so no is upset by my mere _opinion_. . .  I have them, I obviously like them.
> In fact I want more, LOL!  But _to me_ they aren't "sparkly".
> The reason I want more is because I already have a big sparkly stone - I don't want the setting to compete w/ it.
> I WANT my RB set into a HW inspired setting w/ long bullets/*baguettes* on the sides like this:



Beautiful!!!! I have longish baguettes too and agree that sparkle is not the right word for baguettes but flashes is just right. Theyre great accent pieces as they still let your main stone be the star!


----------



## bling*lover

Damn I wanted to marry Shannon Brown  lol, nice ring though but would be nice to see a better pic of it!


----------



## prinny

Does anyone have pics of LaLa Vasquez's ring? She just married Carmelo Anthony...


----------



## Sassys

prinny said:


> Does anyone have pics of LaLa Vasquez's ring? She just married Carmelo Anthony...


 

I do at home.  I will post it later.  It is def one of my dream rings


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Lala Vasquez


----------



## MissyBaby

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Chris Harris Safety for the Chicgo Bears married Kenetria Richardson
> according to the article her ring is 7 1/2 carats
> 
> Diamonds Are Forever
> Kenetrias engagement band features 5 and 1/2 carats of diamonds with a mounted princess cut center stone. Her wedding ring was made to fit the engagement ring and adds another 2 carats.




Her ring looks a lot a lot like mine lol!!


----------



## bling*lover

Was just reading that Russian tennis player Maria Sharapova got engaged to Lakers player Sasha Vujacic, according to ok.uk the ring is "gorgeous but expensive" does anyone have a pic??


----------



## Swanky

I saw pics, they're too small/far though.


----------



## Swanky

Here's the best of what I saw:


----------



## bling*lover

Thanks heaps Swanky, thats a great teaser, looks good so far can't wait to see it up close!


----------



## onegirlcreative

funkmasterjedi said:


> Lala Vasquez



gorgeous ring! too bad her nail polish is hideous.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff diamond engagment ring. My new fav


----------



## Sassys

Another shot of LaLa's ring.  I LOVE IT!!  It's my dream ring (putting it out to the universe)


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone know how many carats LaLa's center stone is?


----------



## Swanky

Reportedly:
Ring: 8-carat cushion-cut diamond engagement ring, two matching wedding bands of 2.5 carats&#8230;a $200,000 value! according to Vasquez&#8217;s jeweler, XIV Karat designer Ron Rosenblum.

I can believe the center stone to be around 8 crts.


----------



## grkbella03

Oh my god!! Lala's ring is GORGEOUS!! That's definitely my type of ring right there...lol


----------



## kksugi

I heard that Vanessa Minillo is engaged to Nick Lachey!!!  Does anyone have pics. of her engagement ring?


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^I haven't seen any pictures yet but I'm sure it won't be too long.  People.com said the ring is Asscher cut diamond with baguettes.  No specs mentioned.*


----------



## kksugi

I read that Vanessa Minnillo's engagement ring is a 5 carat asscher cut diamond with baguettes!   Please post pictures when they are available.


----------



## bling*lover

I was also just reading about Vanessa and Nick, can't wait to see pics of her e-ring!


----------



## missD

WOW - Jessica must be peeved.


----------



## littlerock

^ Why? Didn't she leave him?


Hillary Duff's ring is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Code Blue

I'm sure better pics will be out soon, but here's a tiny pic of Vanessa's ring from US Weekly.  It's too small and far away though.


----------



## kksugi

Vanessa's ring looks like an emerald cut with side stones?


----------



## Jahpson

littlerock said:


> ^ Why? Didn't she leave him?
> 
> 
> Hillary Duff's ring is GORGEOUS!



yes she did! She is alright

and I agree about HD


----------



## ame

She did but she probably doesn't want him moving on ahead of her.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

omg Vanessa ring looks gorgeous...cant wait to see better pics!!


----------



## Kimf79

Did Jessica Alba get a new engagement ring somewhere along the way? I really liked her ring and then I have seen her wearing 2 different erings throughout pics on the thread.


----------



## originalheather

The ring is supposedly from Bader and Garrin and the pic sort of looks like the Style #1072.  Here's the link to the site.  for some reason I can't link to the exact ring but you can find it easily enough

http://illusion.members.sonic.net/www.badergarrinrings.com/




Code Blue said:


> I'm sure better pics will be out soon, but here's a tiny pic of Vanessa's ring from US Weekly. It's too small and far away though.


----------



## amber11

Kimf79 said:


> Did Jessica Alba get a new engagement ring somewhere along the way? I really liked her ring and then I have seen her wearing 2 different erings throughout pics on the thread.



i noticed that too, before she had that platinum emerald halo, now she has a pretty rose gold ring... both of them are gorgeous!


----------



## Code Blue

originalheather said:


> The ring is supposedly from Bader and Garrin and the pic sort of looks like the Style #1072.  Here's the link to the site.  for some reason I can't link to the exact ring but you can find it easily enough
> 
> http://illusion.members.sonic.net/www.badergarrinrings.com/



Here's a pic of the ring referenced.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

wow gorggeeeooouuusss


----------



## Blingaddict

Sassys said:


> Another shot of LaLa's ring.  I LOVE IT!!  It's my dream ring (putting it out to the universe)



Oooh la la.. It's fabulous!! 

Lucky girl


----------



## bling*lover

Code Blue said:


> Here's a pic of the ring referenced.


 
Love it, big but simple and gorgeous. Lucky girl!


----------



## Jahpson

keyshia Cole's engagement ring


----------



## Kimf79

amber11 said:


> i noticed that too, before she had that platinum emerald halo, now she has a pretty rose gold ring... both of them are gorgeous!


 

Yeah they are both so gorgeous but I really like the Rose gold one the more recent one too~!


----------



## kksugi

Please post Jessica Alba's rings?


----------



## Swanky

There's more than 30 posts about Jessica in this thread if you search, including this one:



funkmasterjedi said:


> Jessica Alba


----------



## needloub

Can't wait to see better pics of Vanessa's ring from Nick!!


----------



## bling*lover

I was just reading that Maria Sharapova's e-ring from Sasha Vujacic is apparently cushion cut, centre stone is around 7 to 8 carats and cost $250,000! Still no clear pics of the ring though!


----------



## Jahpson

Pic provided by *LadyLouboutin08*







Keyshia Cole


----------



## onegirlcreative

Jahpson said:


> Pic provided by *LadyLouboutin08*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyshia Cole


----------



## tsubi

Has Khloe Kardashian's reset been posted here? Sorry if it has. She has an anniversary band and a reset on her engagement ring...
I dont know how to attach the pic, here is the link if you scroll over her hand

http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Khloe+Kardashian/ntFY7Z1nbG6


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Great eye tsubi...I hadn't even noticed she'd reset it!! Here are some larger pics (it looks like she reset it in a halo, & added another eternity band).  I love it!!*~*


----------



## tsubi

Thanks for posting the pics luvs*it*! I love it too. I think it looks even better with the halo setting... its so BIG!


----------



## Jahpson

onegirlcreative said:


>



i know..i know


----------



## pazt

re : KKardashian's ering : IMO, it looks better without the halo...


----------



## missD

I like it SOOOOOOOOOOOO much more *without *the halo too! Now it looks like a big mushroom!









This is SOOOOOOOOOOOO gorgeous and still humungous to begin with!


----------



## luvchnl

I also like Khloe's ring without the Halo.  Halo's IMO are mean to make smaller diamonds look bigger.  It distracts from the beauty of the original large diamond.  Why do this ???


----------



## tsubi

I loved it before too without the halo, but I don't know it sort of looks more finished to me now... i love it both ways


----------



## bling*lover

I loved it without the halo, but now seeing it with the bands I think it looks gorgeous with the halo, of course it looks heaps bigger now but still fits on her finger quite well I think!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> Pic provided by *LadyLouboutin08*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyshia Cole


 

keyshia's ring is atrocious...Boobie could've done soooo much better


----------



## gluck

A diamond that big and beautiful did NOT need a halo.  IMO, it makes it look vulgar.  On its own, the diamond and its quality stood out.  So sad she did this....


----------



## ame

tsubi said:


> I loved it before too without the halo, but I don't know it sort of looks more finished to me now... i love it both ways


I do as well.  I normally prefer non-halo but this looks "finished."


----------



## onegirlcreative

.pursefiend. said:


> keyshia's ring is atrocious...Boobie could've done soooo much better



yuck. i know. sometimes bigger isn't always better. 



gluck said:


> A diamond that big and beautiful did NOT need a halo.  IMO, it makes it look vulgar.  On its own, the diamond and its quality stood out.  So sad she did this....



i completely agree. her ring (before the halo) was just so stunning. simple and elegant, but still made a statement.

now that statement is "hey, look at my large obnoxious mushroom of a ring."


----------



## Contessa

Ladies.....you make me SO happy that I didn't Halo mine!!!!

And believe me.....I'm still tempted......but for my own foolish, selfish purposes of making it look larger. 

There! I said it!!!!


----------



## Jeneen

tsubi said:


> I loved it before too without the halo, but I don't know it sort of looks more finished to me now... i love it both ways


 
I like it both ways too, but prefer it without the halo. I like her bands on either side... I think she could have just added those and not the halo and that would have been a good balance.


----------



## thimp

onegirlcreative said:


> yuck. i know. sometimes bigger isn't always better.
> 
> i completely agree. her ring (before the halo) was just so stunning. simple and elegant, but still made a statement.
> 
> now that statement is "*hey, look at my large obnoxious mushroom of a ring*."


----------



## needloub

I prefer Khloe's ring before the halo.  I'm surprised I'm saying this because I LOVE halos but it was simply perfect before....


----------



## carlinha

hehe, i must have lost my mind, because i typically DO NOT like halos, but i actually like khloe's ring with the halo... :girlwhack:


----------



## bling*lover

^^ ITA *Carlinha*, I liked her ring the way it was before, but I think it looks amazing now!


----------



## Sassys

missD said:


> WOW - Jessica must be peeved.


 
technically she bought it lol.  She had to pay him a lump sum when they got divorced.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Her ring looked good before and it still looks good now but to me it does look too big and it just seems like she wants too be noticed from miles away with that thing!!! I don't think her size diamond looks great with a halo but I do love halos my oval has a halo and looks great but my oval is only 3ct not 8+ or whatever hers is...


----------



## needloub

^^ITA!  It looked so beautiful before...now it just seems obnoxious KWIM?


----------



## HermesLuv

i think in this case, simplicity is beauty


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

pazt said:


> re : KKardashian's ering : IMO, it looks better without the halo...



I agree with you, it was much classier looking without, too gaudy now in my opinion


----------



## Molls

I just adore Khloe's ring now, I think it looks amazing .


----------



## DearBuddha

Jessica Simpson's new e-ring from Eric Johnson. It's a three stone with a ruby center, apparently.


----------



## originalheather

I can't believe she's engaged...just a week or so after Nick got engaged 

Not a big fan of the ring but congrats to her!


----------



## originalheather

Here's another shot of her with the ring


----------



## bling*lover

originalheather said:


> I can't believe she's engaged...just a week or so after Nick got engaged


 
Perhaps its just a coincidence... LOL I'd say its NOT! Don't like the ring, its not nice at all but congrats and good luck to her!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hope she likes the ring and it's not some kind of rush job.


----------



## kksugi

Don't lilke Jessica Simpson's e-ring.   I like Vanessa's way better!!!!


----------



## missD

Congrats to her!

Something tells me this ring was purchased RIGHT after news broke of Nick and Vanessa's engagement! Looks like her new fiance didn't have time do do enough research on what she wanted! 

3-stone all of the same size, ruby center, yellow gold.... I don't think that's it at all. Maybe it was an heirloom piece? 

I bet within a few weeks she'll be sporting something else with the excuse that it was initially being resized so she wasn't able to show it off the first go. HA!


----------



## black jade

Rubies of that size are crazy expensive and very rare. especially really red like that one looks.  It might be an estate piece/heirloom from back when they were rare, but not so difficult to obtain as now.  Yellow gold is back in style.  I like the ring a  lot.  As to the engagement, don't think Hollywood people get engaged for the right reasons most of the time and they certainly do not stay married for more than two minutes, but since this thread is about the bling, won't give my opinion about that...


----------



## ame

I think I read that it's from Neil Lane.

Either way, I do wonder on the timing of this. I actually wondered if he proposed around the same time Nick did and then Nick's news prevented them from formally announcing it?


----------



## missD

if this was all a coincidence then it's a REALLY freaky one.


----------



## designer1

not sure if this has been posted..no time to look through this thread, just wanted to post Hillary Duff's skating rink!


----------



## ame

Yea that girl married MONEY.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

OMG! Jessica Simpson was at the mall where I work this weekend doing a meet and greet and I got to meet her. 

I saw the ring and it's GORGEOUS! It just didn't click in my brain to ask if she had just gotten engaged! 

Then I saw the link on yahoo about her showing up with it at Oak Park!


----------



## DearBuddha

Another view of Jess's ring.

It's interesting, I suppose.


----------



## canyongirl

I didn't even realize Jessica had a serious boyfriend.  :shame:  My first reaction to the ring was "YUCK!", but after looking at it closer I actually think it's lovely and so, so, so unique!  I bet it is gorgeous IRL.  I'm happy for her... and I hope this marrage works out better than her last.


----------



## mickiechickie

wrong thread...sorry


----------



## DearBuddha

According to people magazine, Jessica's ring is close to 15 carats, and various sources put the ring's value somewhere between $185,000-$250,000.

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...on-ruby-engagement-ring/?xid=rss-topheadlines

It does make one wonder how it was paid for, considering her fiance apparently doesn't work and just settled a divorce. I wonder if the rumors about her buying it are true?

Still, if she's happy, I guess that's all that really matters.


----------



## Swanky

That ring is no where near 15 cts


----------



## ame

Yea not a chance.


----------



## originalheather

I think they mean the two side stones equal 5 carats together(??). Still look a little small for 2.5 carats each. As for the middle stone being over 5 carats????...maybe rubies are heavier than diamonds LOL.


----------



## trustlove

Just not a fan of Jessica Simpson's ring, it does nothing for me. To each their own I guess


----------



## grkbella03

I dont know why, but the more I look at her ring, the more I start to love it. It's so unique and romantic for some reason...vintage rings has a great story and romance behind it, a lot more than the diamonds we see today which in my eyes just represents money and greed and even blood, but that's just me I guess... I love tons of bling but once it comes down to it, I think vintage jewelry is sooooo much more beautiful!


----------



## missD

Is her ring vintage or is it is vintage style?


----------



## bling*lover

I don't like it at all, but if I were to wear a ring like that it would be on my right hand, not as an e-ring... And there is NO WAY it could be 15 carats!
Maybe it is just a coincidence, and good luck to her anyway, I hope it works out better for her this time!


----------



## ame

It's pretty but the proportions are all wrong.


----------



## DearBuddha

Prince William and Kate Middleton are engaged. Royals have typically given colored stone, but I have the feeling Kate will be sporting a lovely diamond solitaire. She seems like a modern, simple sort of girl.

I can't wait to see her ring; it's sure to be gorgeous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm also looking forward to Kate Middleton's ring!

I feel like Jessica's has no design aesthetic.  I like that she wanted to do something different for her second wedding, but it's just not attractive to me.


----------



## Swanky

People talk about Jess's ring like she picked it out. . .  did I miss that? I am assuming, like most of us, he proposed.  It's very possible she never saw it coming nor had anything to do w/ selecting it's style.
KWIM?


----------



## lanasyogamama

MMMMM, I think she picked it.  I would imagine if he picked it, he would have gone more traditional.  He doesn't look that creative to me!


----------



## kimber418

I just heard on the radio that Prince William gave Kate Princess Diana's engagement ring.
I will look for a picture of it.....


----------



## kimber418

here it is:


----------



## kipp

Re: Jessica Simpson's e-ring: whether one likes it or not,  if the center ruby stone is decently cut, has beautiful evenly red color (no windows), from the famous Mogok Burma mines, and not heat-enhanced (or enhanced in any other way, like with oil), it is incredibly valuable and rare.  Any ruby of this provenance, and especially over 2 cts is quite rare and expensive.  Some investors buy rare colored gemstones for their portfolios---and it is a perk for someone to get to wear one rather than keeping it in the safe.


 For colored precious gemstones, like rubies, emeralds, and sapphires, the provenance (origin of the stone/mine), cut, color, and issues of enhancement or not, change the market value of these stones significantly.  Because of the political issues in Burma, rubies and sapphires originating from there are not able to be directly imported into the US at this time.  Stones that are already outside of Burma (and many of these are older stones), are OK to sell here.  So it is likely that whether the ring itself is vintage, Jessica's ruby is an older stone.

Hope this is helpful information for everyone here.  I am not a gemologist, but happen to LOVE colored gemstones and have spent a lot of time researching them for myself.  When I tried to find an un-enhanced ruby from the Mogok mines several years ago, it was very difficult, as I found that high-end retailers occasionally misrepresented their products.  Made it necessary for me to be educated.


----------



## onegirlcreative

grkbella03 said:


> I dont know why, but the more I look at her ring, the more I start to love it. It's so unique and romantic for some reason...vintage rings has a great story and romance behind it, a lot more than the diamonds we see today which in my eyes just represents money and greed and even blood, but that's just me I guess... I love tons of bling but once it comes down to it, I think vintage jewelry is sooooo much more beautiful!



i agree with you completely! 



kimber418 said:


> here it is:



that's not diana's actual ring, but a replica. her center stone was much larger and the diamonds surrounding weren't as prominent. but yes, it's very similar.

she is a very lucky woman to not only marry prince william, but to inherit diana's gorgeous ring! i always loved her sapphire ring. truly unique.

i have attached an actual pic of diana wearing it with prince charles.


----------



## ame

Here's hoping that they make it for the long haul


----------



## black jade

Rubies are heavier than diamonds.  Rubies and sapphires are both'corundum and the same weight ruby (which is what carat is, the weight), is going to look smaller.  Look at Princess Diana's ring on her finger in the post above.  The sapphire was more than 20 carats, from what I remember, yet not OTT as a similar sized diamond might be, partly because sapphires are smaller for the weight.

someone may or may not like Jessica Simpson's ring, and may or may not approve of her fiance, but as stated above if that ruby IS antique and thus not heat treated, and that red, red color, plus that size (huge for a ruby) it's much more valuable than diamonds you will ever see, even in Hollywood.



originalheather said:


> I think they mean the two side stones equal 5 carats together(??). Still look a little small for 2.5 carats each. As for the middle stone being over 5 carats????...maybe rubies are heavier than diamonds LOL.


----------



## Encore Hermes

from the announcement


----------



## ame

Beautiful.


----------



## black jade

How sweet to give her his mom's ring.
I wish them the best.  He waited a long time to pop the question (10 years I think), seems like he wanted to be sure.  Growing up with all that drama would make you have anxiety, probably, and would make you NOT want to repeat the same kind of thing.  But unless he is secretly in love with someone else (like his father was) I would think that they have a good chance of happiness. Another royal wedding would be fun to watch.  I remember waking up early to watch his parents get married (on tv).  That was fun.  Before all the drama.

Somewhere floating around, one of my nephews has a VERY stale piece of Queen Elizabeth II's coronation cake, which was sent to my grandfather when he received the OBE on that occasion.  Since he was in one of the colonies, it was too stale to eat when he got it, but I suppose eating it was not the point.  Must be fossilized by now.  60 year old cake--ugh--actually, when I think about it a little more, I hope my nephew threw it out.


----------



## Encore Hermes

(daily mail UK) 
As they posed for pictures at St James' Palace tonight, William said giving Kate the ring was his way of *ensuring his late mother could be part of the occasion*. 
In front of the world's press, he said: 'As you may have recognised, it's my mother's engagement ring, so of course it's very special to me and Kate's very special to me now as well, and it's only right the two are put together.

'It was my way of making sure my mother didn't miss out on today, and the excitement and the fact that we're going to spend the rest of our lives together.'


----------



## missD

Such a lovely couple! She's glowing and the ring suits her!


----------



## Jeneen

Gorgeous Sapphire engagement ring! Congrats to Wills and Kate! So exciting! My mom had the same engagement ring!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that he gave her that ring!


----------



## Chic Chemist

She looks so beautiful (her hair! ) and that ring is so lovely.  I am getting married next summer and my fiance was at St Andrews at the same time as they were, so I kind of feel extra happy for them, in a weird sort of way.  They seem like such a lovely couple.


----------



## DearBuddha

Here are some upclose pictures of the Diana/Kate engagement ring.

This is a real stunner! What a lucky girl to have something so personal and beautiful.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but has the metal on the ring been changed? I know Diana's setting was yellow gold, but this looks like platinum or white gold. Are my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## Jahpson

hope you can see. Its Evelyn Lozada's e-ring from Ocho Cinco


----------



## bluediamond35

Not sure if the setting was changed. I love the idea that William would give Kate his mother's ring but change the setting. Some old,something new, something blue.  It is very thoughtful.


----------



## Swanky

Cinco is finally trying to settle down!?


----------



## Precious Happy

Encore Hermes said:


> (daily mail UK)
> As they posed for pictures at St James' Palace tonight, William said giving Kate the ring was his way of *ensuring his late mother could be part of the occasion*.
> In front of the world's press, he said: 'As you may have recognised, it's my mother's engagement ring, so of course it's very special to me and Kate's very special to me now as well, and it's only right the two are put together.
> 
> 'It was my way of making sure my mother didn't miss out on today, and the excitement and the fact that we're going to spend the rest of our lives together.'





oh this is soooooo sweet and touching of him to include Princess Diana! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## bling*lover

I love that William gave Kate Diana's e-ring, and I love how he said it was because he wanted it to feel like his mother was part of the day, they are such a beautiful couple and I hope they make it work. I'm very happy for them and can't wait for the royal wedding, we haven't had 1 in a while!


----------



## amber11

bling*lover said:


> I love that William gave Kate Diana's e-ring, and I love how he said it was because he wanted it to feel like his mother was part of the day, they are such a beautiful couple and I hope they make it work. I'm very happy for them and can't wait for the royal wedding, we haven't had 1 in a while!



completely agree!! i'm so excited for these two, and i thought it was such a romantic and sentimental gesture to give kate his mother's ring


----------



## edsbgrl

Jahpson said:


> hope you can see. Its Evelyn Lozada's e-ring from Ocho Cinco



Dare I say this but its just a little too much. For me at least.......on second thought, I can't say I'd turn it down. lol


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Its very shiny and I wouldn't turn it down either!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Encore Hermes said:


> from the announcement



i love that she is wearing diana's e-ring. what a precious occasion and i only wish she were alive to meet her. she seems like such a lovely young woman.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Jahpson said:


> hope you can see. Its Evelyn Lozada's e-ring from Ocho Cinco



ugh. that is so OTT. 

maybe it's because i'm seeing it right after kate's/diana's gorgeous blue sapphire ring. idk. but it's just too much.

btw, who is cinco???


----------



## ame

A football player. Chad Ochocinco--he changed his given last name to OchoCinco because 85 is his uniform number, despite it actually being the wrong way to say 85 in spanish. He's a freak.


----------



## lanasyogamama

He's a freak... but he's kind of hot too.


----------



## nomorerack

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Lisa Raye
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/LisaR8.jpg


i love this ring,...


----------



## lilly_mae

Jessica Simpson's ring is the mosr beautiful celeb one IMO. It just screams love and romance!


----------



## Blingaddict

Congrats to Prince William and Kate Middleton.. Beautiful sentiment behind the engagement ring!!! Love the ring too... When I got married 15 years ago my husband ordered the same setting for my wedding ring!! Only mine is a Tanzanite...


----------



## triotrio

I dunno guys....I can understand William wanting his mother to be a part of the day, and in that case why not give Kate one of his mother's diamond necklaces? To wear on the day with her dress?

Why give her a ring that symbolised a bitterly unhappy broken marriage??? 

YKWIM? 

Diana had a ton of amazing jewellery - a lot of which would have had very personal memories. Give Kate a sentimental piece by all means -  maybe something given to Diana by a dear friend or her father or whoever, a piece that meant a lot - but not the actual e-ring!!

I mean - Charles wasn't even in the room when Diana picked that ring - he sent a jeweller over to her with a big box o' rings. I'm not sure how "romantic" any of it was, to be honest. 

It's a divinely beautiful ring - but I'm not sure I'd want to wear it. Bad juju.


----------



## missD

^ I was thinking that too. But with men, I don't think they THINK that way. I remembered reading somewhere that he had a lot of memories (good ones) associated with that ring.


----------



## onegirlcreative

triotrio said:


> I dunno guys....I can understand William wanting his mother to be a part of the day, and in that case why not give Kate one of his mother's diamond necklaces? To wear on the day with her dress?
> 
> Why give her a ring that symbolised a bitterly unhappy broken marriage???
> 
> YKWIM?
> 
> Diana had a ton of amazing jewellery - a lot of which would have had very personal memories. Give Kate a sentimental piece by all means -  maybe something given to Diana by a dear friend or her father or whoever, a piece that meant a lot - but not the actual e-ring!!
> 
> I mean - Charles wasn't even in the room when Diana picked that ring - he sent a jeweller over to her with a big box o' rings. I'm not sure how "romantic" any of it was, to be honest.
> 
> It's a divinely beautiful ring - but I'm not sure I'd want to wear it. Bad juju.



see, i don't see it that way. i definitely don't see him giving kate his mother's ring from a broken marriage as a bad thing. it's an heirloom and should remain in the family, especially immediate family.

i would also imagine that it was diana's wish for william to give it to his future bride one day. she could have verbally told him this while she was alive or left it in a will.

in which case, i can't imagine he would want to go against this.

i wouldn't look at it as a cursed ring, i would look at it with such awe and pride. and i'm sure, once she is queen (which will happen, i'm sure), she will have access to many jewelsdiana's and elizabeth's.


----------



## ame

I see it staying in the family, but perhaps not as an Eng. ring. RHR maybe. I think it's going to be a HUGE weight on her shoulders too, to wear that ring.


----------



## laurayuki

^ i admit i did want to see something new. but i gotta say i saw this coming though u know? diana's ring to her? good thing is she will have TONS of precious and ridiculously scarce jewelry at her disposal.. she doesn't always have to wear this ring... haha maybe pass it on to her daughter and get an upgrade LOL yes i think ahead HAHA


----------



## carlinha

i find it bad vibes to get an engagement ring from such an unhappy broken marriage.  but maybe i'm just superstitious.


----------



## bling*lover

triotrio said:


> I dunno guys....I can understand William wanting his mother to be a part of the day, and in that case why not give Kate one of his mother's diamond necklaces? To wear on the day with her dress?
> 
> Why give her a ring that symbolised a bitterly unhappy broken marriage???
> 
> YKWIM?
> 
> Diana had a ton of amazing jewellery - a lot of which would have had very personal memories. Give Kate a sentimental piece by all means - maybe something given to Diana by a dear friend or her father or whoever, a piece that meant a lot - but not the actual e-ring!!
> 
> *I mean - Charles wasn't even in the room when Diana picked that ring - he sent a jeweller over to her with a big box o' rings. I'm not sure how "romantic" any of it was, to be honest. *
> 
> It's a divinely beautiful ring - but I'm not sure I'd want to wear it. Bad juju.


 
I totally understand what your saying but the fact that Charles wasn't in the room makes it even better in my opinion because it means Diana chose that ring because she really loved it, not because it was the 1 he wanted her to have. Sure it was an e-ring from a broken marriage, but if I were Kate it would mean alot to me just for the fact that it was a ring Diana obviously loved and also wore for many years of her life!


----------



## Swanky

I think what's most important is how HE feels about the ring and the symbolism behind giving to Kate.


----------



## DearBuddha

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think what's most important is how HE feels about the ring and the symbolism behind giving to Kate.



I agree, Swanky! 

I have my mother's engagement ring, and while my parents didn't have the greatest marriage ever, the ring itself was given during a happy period and has a lot of good memories associated with it. I'm so happy to have it because it's such a personal and sentimental item to me.

I think a lot of people are giving too much credit to a metal band and some stones. A ring is a ring - that's all. And that ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## solange

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think what's most important is how HE feels about the ring and the symbolism behind giving to Kate.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

I don't like this ring AT ALL.  Woulda been better as a 10 c solitaire.  Is it just the lighting, or is the center stone propped up and surrounded by diamonds circularly?  Or is that round stone all one stone??



Jahpson said:


> hope you can see. Its Evelyn Lozada's e-ring from Ocho Cinco


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think what's most important is how HE feels about the ring and the symbolism behind giving to Kate.



agreed!

like i said, i imagine it was diana's wishes to have william give this exact ring to his fiancée, which imo, makes it THAT much more special.

broken marriage or not, i would be thrilled to have such an heirloom as my e-ring. i almost feel that i would have been disappointed had he given her something new. with royalty, it's all about passing down the jewels so this makes perfect sense for the future king & queen of england.


----------



## bling*lover

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think what's most important is how HE feels about the ring and the symbolism behind giving to Kate.


 
Agreed


----------



## needloub

I think it is wonderful she is wearing William's late mother's ring!  It is beautiful and what an honor!!


----------



## missD

I want to see Vanessa Minillo's ring! Cant wait to see it on her hand!


----------



## Contessa

I believe William thinks very highly of Kate....she MUST be special for him to give her his Mom's ring. 

It's a real honour......


----------



## Sass

^ thats EXACTLY what i was thinking, i couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My two cents:

Jessica: I was a hugh Nick and Jessica fan, her engagment ring from nick was . I am happy she is moving on but the new ring just .
I now this is horrible to say, but -------she has been married before and had a great ring, you have to step it up or at the very least equal the first ring. When I saw it I could not help but think "Does Jessica even like this ring or does she just want to get married again"? 

Can you tell I am Team NICK? 

Prince William: He loved his mother giving her ring to his soon to be wife is so sweet. I believe his mother ring was a royal/family ring. If it where not proper to use that ring I am sure his grandmother would not have allowed it. 

Hillary Duff: Just love the ring 


Note: My comments about Jessica are just about the ring not the relationship. I know the difference :true:


----------



## lilly_mae

^I do respect your opinion Lookingood. However i don't agree that you have to "step it up" or equal the ring from a previous marriage , i think that shouldn't even come into a new engagement. 

I'm not meaning to be rude , and like i said i do respect your opinion


----------



## ame

I do think that it is very special to give Kate the Diana ring, but I feel for her wearing it. That ring is VERY important to him and to the country as a whole, that's a lot of weight on her shoulders!


----------



## amoxie92

I agree with ame...but maybe once she gets her own wedding band she'll wear that instead and keep Diana's ring in the safe.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can you imagine if she LOST the Diana ring.   STRESSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## ame

Yea that's too much for her shoulders I think. Thats why I hope she gets her own wedding rings that she picks out. He has to know how important it is to not lose/damage that one!


----------



## mrs moulds

onegirlcreative said:


> ugh. that is so OTT.
> 
> maybe it's because i'm seeing it right after kate's/diana's gorgeous blue sapphire ring. idk. but it's just too much.
> 
> btw, who is cinco???


 

I ^^^^ agree with you. This ring is just flashy and borderline tacky.
Now, Diana's ring is stunning a timeless piece. I would love to wear a ring like that. Kate is one a lucky girl.


----------



## mrs moulds

Jahpson said:


> Pic provided by *LadyLouboutin08*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keyshia Cole


 

This is awful!  It looks like something that you would purchase at a jewelry booth in a outdoor swap meet.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That ring is no where near 15 cts



I agree! There is NO WAY Jessica's ring is anywhere close to that size. And I personally doubt the value of the ring is as high as that article quoted.

IMO, the ring looks very outdated and sort of a strange choice.  I personally dislike it, especially as an engagement ring for a young, modern girl!


----------



## DearBuddha

From People.com: Re: Jessica Simpson's ring:

"I've already done the traditional thing so I just wanted to do something that was different," Simpson said of her three-stone ruby ring from Neil Lane. "It was all Eric's idea and he just wanted it to be special."

Simpson said she first saw the ring after Johnson proposed  but didn't try it on right away.

"I said yes and we both definitely were teary-eyed. I didn't even try the ring on until like, five minutes in," she said with a laugh. "I was so shocked, just kind of sat there and cried with him."

In short, she says with a smile, "He did good."


----------



## lovely64

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think what's most important is how HE feels about the ring and the symbolism behind giving to Kate.


 Amen


----------



## emcosmo1639

I actually like Jessica's ring.  It's not traditional but that's why I like it.  And after reading what the meaning behind it is...it's so sweet!!  It may not be as sparkly as a big diamond but at the end of the day isn't an engagement ring supposed to be more meaningful???  I say good job!!


----------



## lilly_mae

emcosmo1639 said:


> I actually like Jessica's ring. It's not traditional but that's why I like it. And after reading what the meaning behind it is...it's so sweet!! It may not be as sparkly as a big diamond but at the end of the day isn't an engagement ring supposed to be more meaningful??? I say good job!!


 I agree!!


----------



## Samia

DearBuddha said:


> From People.com: Re: Jessica Simpson's ring:
> 
> "I've already done the traditional thing so I just wanted to do something that was different," Simpson said of her three-stone ruby ring from Neil Lane. "It was all Eric's idea and he just wanted it to be special."
> 
> Simpson said she first saw the ring after Johnson proposed  but didn't try it on right away.
> 
> "I said yes and we both definitely were teary-eyed. I didn't even try the ring on until like, five minutes in," she said with a laugh. "I was so shocked, just kind of sat there and cried with him."
> 
> In short, she says with a smile, "He did good."


 
here is a pic of the ring


----------



## twigski

Nicole Richie's E-ring from Joel Madden. It is reported to be 4cts (Don't know if that's just the center or the total). According to Neil Lane she helped design it. Estimated to be $250,000 (info from Yahoo pic from Wire Image)


----------



## missD

I think Jess' ring would look so much better in Platinum.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think the thing that bothers me about Jessica's ring is that the shape of the stones don't flow together.


----------



## Swanky

Really? I see lots of rounds w/ pears.  Is it because of the color?


----------



## originalheather

lanasyogamama said:


> I think the thing that bothers me about Jessica's ring is that the shape of the stones don't flow together.


 


I agree.  I'm not a fan of the Ruby but the shapes don't work for me either.  I also agree that a white metal (WG or platinum) would be a step in the right direction as opposed to the yellow gold setting.


----------



## missD

^^ 

I think it's a ruby cushion? Also I feel like the pears are way too big for the center stone. Below would be, I think, better size wise? I know it's a Oval with half moons(?), but let's imagine it to be Jess' center stone and pears! Hehe.







As opposed to...






Personally I think Jess' ruby will look fabulous halo'd "Leon Style" with 3-row pave diamond shank!


----------



## 918Lux

ame said:


> Yea that's too much for her shoulders I think. Thats why I hope she gets her own wedding rings that she picks out. He has to know how important it is to not lose/damage that one!



I, too, hope Kate gets to pick out her own wedding band...however most royal brides get a plain gold band made from a very specific piece Welsh gold. Maybe she will get two bands...an eternity and the traditional Welsh band, I think that would be pretty for every day wear!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I'm not a fan of Jessica's ring either. Nicole's on the other hand


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah, I think I like seeing side stones that align with the sides of the main stone.  Jessica's is too random for me.  But hey, she seems really happy with it, so good for her!


----------



## Crystalina

I don't mind the ruby in Jessica's ring....I think it's very romantic looking.  

HOWEVER....

I also agree that the proportions are all wrong and it's WAY TOO BULKY and should taper more across the finger.

The way it stands right now, I think it's better off as a cocktail ring or RHR.  She should switch the metal to white gold and make the side diamonds smaller.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

what i really don't like about jessica's ring is the prongs seem to be too chunky.


----------



## luvchnl

Crystalina said:


> I don't mind the ruby in Jessica's ring....I think it's very romantic looking.
> 
> HOWEVER....
> 
> I also agree that the proportions are all wrong and it's WAY TOO BULKY and should taper more across the finger.
> 
> The way it stands right now, I think it's better off as a cocktail ring or RHR.  She should switch the metal to white gold and make the side diamonds smaller.



*Yes, I think so as well.  It reminds me of a Bumble Bee with wings spread out ready to fly. 
The stones are beautiful, it's something about the settings design that bothers me.  
*


----------



## bling*lover

missD said:


> Personally I think Jess' ruby will look fabulous halo'd "Leon Style" with 3-row pave diamond shank!


 
I totally agree with this, that would look gorgeous imo!


----------



## Jeneen

A shot of Megan Fox's wedding set. I can see it better than in the People mag shoot.


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^that looks odd to me. is it a halo? i can't really tell.


----------



## alessia70

onegirlcreative said:


> ^^^that looks odd to me. is it a halo? i can't really tell.



looks like it has two halos?


----------



## prinny

I think Guiliana Ranic added a beatuiful eternity band to her set...anyone have a pic of it?


----------



## needloub

To the Ladies of this forum,

I am a hypocrite.  I originally loved Khloe's original ring with the halo and her pave eternity band.  I saw her new engagement ring and bands on _The View_ last week, I believe.  I love the halo on her ring, but originally stated that it looked too "obnoxious."  Yeah right!  I love it...I am so fickle...LOL!


----------



## Aussie Girl 2

Hi to all!

I have been thoroughly enjoying everyones posts and getting my dose of bling from these beautiful celeb rings! However I need help ladies I am searching for a picture of Mena Suvari's new engagment and wedding rings I saw the one posted from her last marriage but I love her new one!

Any pics photos would be greatly appreciated as I have searched everywhere and am trying to design my own!

Thanks!


----------



## Jeneen




----------



## Aussie Girl 2

Hi Jeneen,

Thank you so much but I was actually looking for her new one its sort of a platinum stack with lots of baguette style diamonds not one big stone?


----------



## canyongirl

Aussie Girl 2 said:


> Hi Jeneen,
> 
> Thank you so much but I was actually looking for her new one its sort of a platinum stack with lots of baguette style diamonds not one big stone?


 
Sounds amazing!  I'd love to see.  I loooove stacks!


----------



## Aussie Girl 2

I know me to that is why I really loved it just lots of baguettes stacked in platinum I think I dont know the technical stuff but would just love to find a photo of it as I can find one anywhere and I would love something similar! A lot smaller but similar design!


----------



## Jeneen

I didn't know she had a 'new' one besides this one. She married this new Simone guy only last year or so and she was married to an older gentleman before Simone. I'll do another search.


----------



## Jeneen

This is written about july 15th http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-huge-wedding-ring-time-arrives-Montreal.html

of this year

I can't find anything else new - sorry *aussiegirl*


----------



## thinkPINK

mena's ring is a stunner!


----------



## Aussie Girl 2

Jeneen said:


> This is written about july 15th http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-huge-wedding-ring-time-arrives-Montreal.html
> 
> of this year
> 
> I can't find anything else new - sorry *aussiegirl*


 

Thanks so much Jeneen that really looks like the one! Much appreciated will just have to zoom right in and check it out! Thanks again


----------



## Jeneen

oh i see now, she moved her engagement ring to her right hand and the new wedding ring is on the left!


----------



## Aussie Girl 2

aah yes she has to! So observant! hehe! I just love the wedding ring hopefully there will be some close up photos soon!


----------



## lanasyogamama

OT but that hair HAS to be fake, didn't she cut it all off a year or two ago?


----------



## Manitoba

these are all so nice, I wish this could be me some day


----------



## Blyen

Found a very good pic of Anna Paquin engagement ring


----------



## amina.pink

I'm sure such reflections have been commented on before, but upon going through this topic, it is evident that the vast majority of rings posted earlier in this thread and the relationships behind them, are now no more.  It's so sad to think about.. where do all these marriages and promises and love stories disappear to?!

But perhaps more importantly, where do the rings go


----------



## lovehgss1

Hi, I'm new here...there's a sort of close up picture of Mena Suvari's new ring in the entertainment section of Huffington Post. Since I'm new I'm not sure if I can post links here yet. Just type in her name and you get a list; click on fashion for the premiere of "Somewhere".


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Great New photo of Hilary Duff's engagement ring and band 

My New Favorite Celebrity engagement ring .

Any guess on the carat weight of the center stone and the band?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hillary Duff's Engagment Ring

I love the photo of the two holding hands. :coolpics:


----------



## amoxie92

Beautiful!!


----------



## Contessa

^ with a watch like Hilary's, I wouldn't be adding the cheap accessories with it. Tacky....


----------



## kim_mac

this video of rachel zoe talking about cartier love collection shows a good closeup of her wedding set towards the end of the clip.  i had to get a good look so i paused frame by frame until i got a good still image of her set.  platinum trinity, eternity band, and nice emerald cut with tapered baguettes.  

http://www.rachelzoe.com/cartier-lo...tlight_Cartier_LOVE10_6_2010&utm_medium=email


----------



## edsbgrl

^ I always wondered just how many rings she had on that finger.  Now I see its just 3 but looks like more simply because the trinity band is like having two.  I love her emerald cut.


----------



## onegirlcreative

kim_mac said:


> this video of rachel zoe talking about cartier love collection shows a good closeup of her wedding set towards the end of the clip.  i had to get a good look so i paused frame by frame until i got a good still image of her set.  platinum trinity, eternity band, and nice emerald cut with tapered baguettes.
> 
> http://www.rachelzoe.com/cartier-lo...tlight_Cartier_LOVE10_6_2010&utm_medium=email



love this videoeven if it was an advertisement for cartier, which is ok. gotta get paid somehow right.  i'd be more than happy to get paid in cartier jewelry, tbh.

anyway, i know a lot of us for the longest time have been dying to get a closeup glimpse of her gorgeous rings and thanks to this video, i took a few screenshotseven one showing her gorgeous LOVE bangle.

enjoy!


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Thank you so much for the screenshots, although now I need to clear my calendar for the day so I can STARE!


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone know how many carats her emerald stone is?


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^ i have no idea. but she is really, really petite, so it wouldn't surprise me if it was 2 carats or less. idk though because it looks huge when you see her on her show, but knowing how small she is IRL, you never know.


----------



## CMM

onegirlcreative thanks so much for the screen shots of Rachel Zoe's rings! I have always wanted to know how many there really were...on her show it looks like 7!


----------



## kksugi

Can you post any more pics. of Rachel Zoe's rings if you have any.   Thanks!


----------



## hawaiianorchid

rachel zoe


----------



## lanasyogamama

hawaiianorchid - That is the best pic I have ever seen of Rachel Zoe - you should send it to her!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

onegirlcreative said:


> love this videoeven if it was an advertisement for cartier, which is ok. gotta get paid somehow right.  i'd be more than happy to get paid in cartier jewelry, tbh.
> 
> anyway, i know a lot of us for the longest time have been dying to get a closeup glimpse of her gorgeous rings and thanks to this video, i took a few screenshotseven one showing her gorgeous LOVE bangle.
> 
> enjoy!


 

Sorry I can not see the photos


----------



## kksugi

Rachel's center stone must be more than 2 carats?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

wow I love rachel zoe's emerald cut.....


----------



## Swanky

If it's more than 2, it's not much more.


----------



## ame

For some reason I recall reading an interview that she said 2.5 ct. But I don't know where I read it.


----------



## hawaiianorchid

lanasyogamama said:


> hawaiianorchid - That is the best pic I have ever seen of Rachel Zoe - you should send it to her!


 

I found it when I googled her name,she must have it?


----------



## kksugi

So her center stone is 2.5 carats?   It looks "HUGE"?


----------



## lovehgss1

Bing.com has an overview of the celeb engagement rings of 2010
Included are

Beyonce (I thought she got married in 2008 or 09)
Hilary Duff
Nicole Richie
Kate Middleton
Jessica Simpson and more

http://specials.msn.com/A-List/Ente...cp-documentid=26784751&imageindex=1&gt1=36010


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ring for Candace Crawford from Tony Romo -- I thought about Jessica Simpson when I saw this. Ring said to be 8 carats. What is the shape?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Anna Kornikova engagement ring and band


----------



## ame

kksugi said:


> So her center stone is 2.5 carats?   It looks "HUGE"?


She is like a microperson. She is TINY.


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe Candace's ring to be 8 carats.  The center is difficult for me to see personally - could be a cushion.  I'd guess the center is about 4 crts and micropave/pave isn't heavy enough to weigh in at 4 more carats


----------



## ame

That's a radiant center stone on what looks like a split shank micropave shank.


----------



## misspinkles

Anna Kornikova engagement ring and band seem a little bit OTT.
It would look better worn as two separate pieces.


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^ i agree. it's just too much worn at the same time.


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Anna Kornikova engagement ring and band


 I love this look!  Big and Blingy!  Love the canary!


----------



## just_jill325

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ring for Candace Crawford from Tony Romo -- I thought about Jessica Simpson when I saw this. Ring said to be 8 carats. What is the shape?



i love her ring!!! very classy, not too gaudy.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't believe Candace's ring to be 8 carats.  The center is difficult for me to see personally - could be a cushion.  I'd guess the center is about 4 crts and micropave/pave isn't heavy enough to weigh in at 4 more carats



It's 4.  Beautiful ring though.


----------



## canyongirl

misspinkles said:


> Anna Kornikova engagement ring and band seem a little bit OTT.
> It would look better worn as two separate pieces.


 
I was thinking the exact same thing.  WAY too gaudy.


----------



## canyongirl

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ring for Candace Crawford from Tony Romo -- I thought about Jessica Simpson when I saw this. Ring said to be 8 carats. What is the shape?


 
Is her center stone a colored diamond?  It looks blue on my screen?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't believe Candace's ring to be 8 carats. The center is difficult for me to see personally - could be a cushion. I'd guess the center is about 4 crts and micropave/pave isn't heavy enough to weigh in at 4 more carats


 

Great Call! 
Some day I would like to be able to look at a stone and gt the correct weight.


----------



## originalheather

misspinkles said:


> Anna Kornikova engagement ring and band seem a little bit OTT.
> It would look better worn as two separate pieces.


 

I agree!  I like both rings but worn separately.


----------



## needloub

I would love to see more pics of Shania Twain's new engagement ring!


----------



## lovehgss1

Queen Elizabeth II's granddaughter Zara Phillip is engaged to former rugby star Mike Tindall. Apparently they got engaged last night. No word yet on the ring.


----------



## lovehgss1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-engaged-England-rugby-star-Mike-Tindall.html


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks! lovely couple.. is it just me or does the ring look a tad bit smaller than I thought for 2 carat?


----------



## Louboutfan

I thought the same - my ring is over 2 ct and looks way bigger than hers!


----------



## lovehgss1

It does looks smaller than 2cts. Maybe it's the angle of the photo.

More pics of the couple.

http://myroyal-myroyals.blogspot.com/2010/12/engagement-photos-from-zara.html


----------



## ahertz

Or maybe she has really big fingers. I have a friend with a size 8 finger and her 2 ct. looks almost like 1 ct.


----------



## ame

Her hands don't look totally dainty. I thought that was pretty close to 2cts on a non-dainty hand.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think 2 CT tcw, including side stones.


----------



## mjlover1977

not a fan of Anna K's ring!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Anna's band is too much. With that huge ering, she should go more on the subtle side on the wedding band.


----------



## ellieroma

does anyone have a picture of lala vazquez's engagement ring?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, if you search the thread you'll find several photos


----------



## Jeneen

Her ring has been shown in this thread before, but it wasn't a very clear picture

Kendra Wilkinson Baskett

I'm still confused as to if it's a radiant cut or princess cut


----------



## Jeneen

it annoys me when they do the sample inset pic and it's similar to the celeb ring but not the same at all... like above ^


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not loving Kendra's too much.


----------



## Contessa

Kendra's looks like a Princess cut to me.


----------



## misspinkles

Kendra's ring looks to chucky on her finger..


----------



## tsubi

*onegirlcreative* & *kim_mac* thanks for posting Rachel Zoe's, i had been wondering how many rings it was. I love this look


----------



## DearBuddha

According to People.com, Natalie Portman is engaged. No pictures of the ring yet, though.


----------



## ESQ.

i love mena savaris e-ring!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian just got engaged! 

The platinum sparkler features a 5-carat oval diamond set in rose gold fleur-de-lis connected to the band, according to a source. 

(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20446356,00.html)

Her ring is massive! Would love to see the fleur-de-lis details!





​


----------



## carvedwords

^^ Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Don't like Kendra's ring at all...LeAnn's ring looks pretty; can't wait for more pics!!*~*


----------



## designer1

sweetdreamer16 said:


> LeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian just got engaged!
> 
> The platinum sparkler features a 5-carat oval diamond set in rose gold fleur-de-lis connected to the band, according to a source.
> 
> (http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20446356,00.html)
> 
> Her ring is massive! Would love to see the fleur-de-lis details!
> 
> View attachment 1282404


Apparently she paid for her own ring.
Don't know what he sees in her..she really isn't anything special!


----------



## Bentley1

designer1 said:


> Apparently she paid for her own ring.
> Don't know what he sees in her..she really isn't anything special!



Her ring is pretty, and judging by the size, I agree that she paid for it herself. I doubt he has the money to drop on a 5 carat ER.

But I have to say that I actually don't see what she sees in him.  Apparently, he's taken over her whole house with his 2 kids and she is supporting them all.  He seems like a ball and chain. I woulda refused his "proposal" if I were her.


----------



## Swanky

^that's what I was thinking, LOL!
WHat does SHE see in HIM!?!

Oh well, both are cheaters, they deserve each other.


----------



## ESQ.

Miranda Lambert's e-ring from Blake Shelton.


----------



## ESQ.

Brett Michaels baby mama


----------



## ESQ.

Joanna Garcia (Actress from Reba and the new Better With You) is engaged to New York Yankees outfielder Nick Swisher


----------



## ESQ.

holy S*%#$$##$!!

Girls Gone Wild Founder Joe Francis' wife Christina McLarty.


----------



## ESQ.

Kate-Beckinsale-and-Len-Wiseman


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^that's what I was thinking, LOL!
> WHat does SHE see in HIM!?!
> 
> Oh well, both are cheaters, they deserve each other.


----------



## DebbieAnn

ESQ. said:


> Joanna Garcia (Actress from Reba and the new Better With You) is engaged to New York Yankees outfielder Nick Swisher


 

*They are now married.*


----------



## DearBuddha

I love Kate Beckinsale's ring. It's always been one of my favs - so modest but eye catching!

Reese Witherspoon is engaged, per people.com. Red carpet season is fast approaching, so I'm excited to see so many of these rings in the coverage!


----------



## needloub

DearBuddha said:


> I love Kate Beckinsale's ring. *It's always been one of my favs - so modest but eye catching!*
> 
> Reese Witherspoon is engaged, per people.com. Red carpet season is fast approaching, so I'm excited to see so many of these rings in the coverage!


 
ITA!!  I love it when she pairs it with her eternity bands as well!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^that's what I was thinking, LOL!
> WHat does SHE see in HIM!?!
> 
> Oh well, both are cheaters, they deserve each other.



LOL I can't get over how funny (and true) the comments in this thread are!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

reese witherspoons ring:
http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2010/12/29/reese-witherspoon-engagement-ring/


----------



## pazt

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> reese witherspoons ring:
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2010/12/29/reese-witherspoon-engagement-ring/



very pretty! like kate beckinsale's setting...


----------



## Necromancer

Reese's ring  is very nice.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i would love to see reese's type of stone in person...it seems really interesting.


----------



## Swanky

that's an example of what she received, not her exact ring - they usually get this wrong unfortunately.


----------



## canyongirl

^ I was thinking the same thing!  I would love to see a pic of her _real_ ring.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## ame

I think the ASHOKA stones are fabulous. Id love more pics of her ACTUAL ring and not a stand in.


----------



## ame

I bet Holly Madison's head exploded when she read about this.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/37885-see-hugh-hefners-fiancees-engagement-ring/1293733361_hefner-chrystal-ring-290.jpg


----------



## kohl_mascara

ame said:


> I bet Holly Madison's head exploded when she read about this.



LOL I feel kind of bad for her. . .


----------



## amoxie92

I feel bad for Holly as well...4 years is a long time to be with someone with no proposal..


----------



## just_jill325

prolly posted already, but Megan Fox's set is GORGEOUS!! love it! if i won the lottery I would upgrade to that. LOL.

i am looooving her band! i may ask for that as an anniversary ring one day!


----------



## bling*lover

ame said:


> I bet Holly Madison's head exploded when she read about this.


 
I was thinking the same exact thing and I do also feel sorry for her aswell, unfortunatly it happens so often!


----------



## kbella86

I don't know about you ladies but the majority of these rings look gaudy to me. Eva Longoria's is beautiful but the rest are so big and just not tastefully done at all. Bigger isn't always better


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^ i agree.


----------



## DebbieAnn

^^^Some are definitely over the top, but I wouldn't say that the majority is "gaudy".


----------



## Kimf79

Ugh, I dont feel bad for Holly. Did she really want to marry a what 85 year old man??


----------



## mickiechickie

Kimf79 said:


> Ugh, I dont feel bad for Holly. Did she really want to marry a what 85 year old man??


 
LOL...Kind of what I was thinking!


----------



## YSoLovely

bling*lover said:


> I was just reading that Maria Sharapova's e-ring from Sasha Vujacic is apparently cushion cut, centre stone is around 7 to 8 carats and cost $250,000! Still no clear pics of the ring though!



Finally found some good pics! 












Gorgeous ring!


----------



## Swanky

That's HUGE!


----------



## ellieroma

^^Her ring is beautiful!


----------



## onegirlcreative

YSoLovely said:


> Finally found some good pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ring!



wow   

although with all of her money and that gorgeous 'rock,' she can at least afford a decent manicure. that top pic is hideous!


----------



## YSoLovely

onegirlcreative said:


> wow
> 
> although with all of her money and that gorgeous 'rock,' she can at least afford a decent manicure. that top pic is hideous!



^^Lol. I know. Gotta cut my girl some slack, tho. She was just coming off a flight from NYC to New Zealand that day and it looks like she had them fixed later, cause the bottom pic was taken just two days afterwards.


----------



## onegirlcreative

YSoLovely said:


> ^^Lol. I know. Gotta cut my girl some slack, tho. She was just coming off a flight from NYC to New Zealand that day and it looks like she had them fixed later, cause the bottom pic was taken just two days afterwards.



ahhh...that makes sense.

i have to say though, she is my LEAST favorite tennis player. i always hate watching her. don't know why, i just never liked her demeanor on the court. not to say she isn't an amazing tennis player, because of course she is, just never liked her i guess. i also never liked pete sampras either and everybody adored him. go figure! 

i guess i always like the underdogs.


----------



## Swanky

those nails didn't get raggedy overnight 
She should've just removed the polish before flying.  Nonetheless, that ring is amazing!


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *those nails didn't get raggedy overnight *
> She should've just removed the polish before flying.  Nonetheless, that ring is amazing!



I knooooooowwwwwww....  She's just one of my faves and I felt like defending her a little. 

OT: Does she have her own thread on here?


----------



## Swanky

A celeb thread? I don't think so


----------



## YSoLovely

I think I might gonna make one. I'm not the biggest fan of her style, but I do like her and her tennis.


----------



## amber11

http://img.ezinemark.com/imagemanag...arapova-shows-off-the-250000-ring-set-in.jpeg

another good one of her ring


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maria's ring is stunning!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Definitely a stunner! The quality looks amazing too. 


just_jill325 said:


> prolly posted already, but Megan Fox's set is GORGEOUS!! love it! if i won the lottery I would upgrade to that. LOL.
> 
> i am looooving her band! i may ask for that as an anniversary ring one day!


----------



## LDDChanel

Photos of Reese's engagement ring were just posted on Just Jared. It's gorgeous!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/01/04/reese-witherspoon-shows-off-engagement-ring/


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ah love it!!!  cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## carvedwords

Gorgeous ring!!  I can't wait to see better photos!!


----------



## just_jill325

lol i love her basic but oh so chic outfit!


----------



## bling*lover

*YSoLovely:* thanks for posting better pics of Maria's e-ring, i've been dying to see some close up pics. I knew it was huge, but didn't realise it was so gorgeous. Lucky girl!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Finally found some good pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ring!


 
Can't stand to see a woman with a georgeous e-ring and raggedy nails


----------



## lovehgss1

onegirlcreative said:


> ahhh...that makes sense.
> 
> i have to say though, she is my LEAST favorite tennis player. i always hate watching her. don't know why, i just never liked her demeanor on the court. not to say she isn't an amazing tennis player, because of course she is, just never liked her i guess. i also never liked pete sampras either and everybody adored him. go figure!
> 
> i guess i always like the underdogs.


 
I feel the same way about Sharipova's tennis; I think it's the grunting.


----------



## onegirlcreative

lovehgss1 said:


> I feel the same way about Sharipova's tennis;* I think it's the grunting.*



omg YES!!! that drives me nuts! 

i used to love watching monica seles play, and i remember back in the 90s, people would hate it when she grunted, but it wasn't anywhere near as loud and obnoxious as maria's grunt. ugh!!!!

sorry...:back2topic:


----------



## kiwishopper

I briefly saw Natalie Portman's E ring last night and it was very shinning!!


----------



## CMM

^^^What did it look like???


----------



## kksugi

I heard that Vivica A. Fox just got engaged!   Would love to see what her e-ring looks like.


----------



## chinkee21

Wow, I didn't even know Natalie is engaged...who's the lucky guy?


----------



## nyc_cady

chinkee21 said:


> Wow, I didn't even know Natalie is engaged...who's the lucky guy?



She's pregnant too! She's marrying her choreographer from the Black Swan, Benjamin Millipied.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Ooh! Congrats to them, cannot wait to see photos! Thanks!


----------



## Sass

Aussie former Miss Universe Jen Hawkins got engaged over Christmas break, love the ring unfortunetly there are no closer pics


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Gorgeous, from what I can see of it... I seriously love them as a couple and am so happy for them, can't wait for that wedding!!


----------



## originalheather

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## Swanky

Natalie Portman - love her! Us Weekly:


----------



## canyongirl

Ohhh... Natalie Portman's ring looks gorgeous!  What is the center stone?


----------



## candypants1100

^is that a sapphire i see???


----------



## kohl_mascara

That is an awful picture of Portman's ring . . . the zoom just made the ring look blurry!  The paparazzi/photogs need to do a better job and get a better pic of that ring!  I'm dying to see what it looks like LOL.


----------



## Swanky

It's the only one I could find!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Haha, sorry Swanky, I didn't mean to sound as if I were blaming you! Thanks for finding the pic - it gave us just a taste of what the ring looks like. . without giving us the full idea of what it looks like (does that make sense?).  So it's almost like a tease!


----------



## Swanky

It's all good, I hope we see a better one soon!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Based on what I read, I think it is just a huge round brillant.  One article referred to it as a "round sparkler."  

BTW- Reese Witherspoon's ring is awesome- 4 carat (one article said) emerald cut (saw a blurry picture).


----------



## kohl_mascara

AntiqueShopper said:


> Based on what I read, I think it is just a huge round brillant.  One article referred to it as a "round sparkler."
> 
> BTW- Reese Witherspoon's ring is awesome- 4 carat (one article said) emerald cut (saw a blurry picture).



Didn't I read that Reese's ring is an ashoka?  And as for Natalie's ring - is that really a round brilliant????


----------



## Swanky

Yes, Reese has an Ashoka, it's a specialty cut emerald.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, Reese has an Ashoka, it's a specialty cut emerald.



Ohh I'll have to do some more research on this specialty cut emerald  Thanks!


----------



## YSoLovely

Natalie's ring!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

YSoLovely said:


> Natalie's ring!


 
Wow!  Great picture!  Where did  you find that?  I searched for 1/2 an hour and came up with nothing!  The ring is beautiful!


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Justjared.com


----------



## bling*lover

Thanks for posting *Ysolovely*, Natalie's e-ring is gorgeous!


----------



## antakusuma

It's gorgeous! Reminiscent of Jennifer Aniston/Brad Pitts E-ring no?



YSoLovely said:


> Natalie's ring!


----------



## Swanky

Jen's ring was a swirl, Nat's looks like a halo


----------



## cakegirl

Is it a double halo?  It is pretty, but seems like a lot of setting for the the stone. I sort of expected her to get a delicate antique ring.
They must pay ballet dancers more than I thought


----------



## onegirlcreative

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jen's ring was a swirl, Nat's looks like a halo
> ringenvy.com/files/imagecache/ring_475w/files/Jennifer%20Aniston.jpg



i always thought that was such an odd looking ring. but didn't brad supposedly design it?

either way, beauty is in the eye of the beholderin all aspects of life!


----------



## Swanky

He designed it. . . I don't care for it.


----------



## candypants1100

another pic of natalie's ring from http://content.usatoday.com/communi...011/01/portmans-ring-lights-up-palm-springs/1


----------



## kohl_mascara

It is a RB!  The micropave setting reminds me of HW (the basket)! But why does the center diamond look so dark though?


----------



## Swanky

Reflections.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Blech to the Aniston ring.


----------



## Contessa

I don't care for Aniston in general. She has ZERO taste IMHO- or rather whoever is responsible for her style


----------



## Swanky

Brad designed it.... Poor Jen!


----------



## cakegirl

I always thought that ring was a bad sign. She has very simple classic taste and the ring seemed so wrong for her-like he wasn't thinking about her when he designed it.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think it's interesting how Brad Pitt designs jewelry.  I went into Damiani a while ago and saw the Brad Pitt designed ring and I thought it looked just OK. Having diamonds on the side is kind of weird - you can't see it!


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, Bradford needs to stick to what he knows 
Annnywhooooo!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> I think it's interesting how Brad Pitt designs jewelry.  I went into Damiani a while ago and saw the Brad Pitt designed ring and I thought it looked just OK. Having diamonds on the side is kind of weird - you can't see it!



But it has his name on it! That's all it takes for some people.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> But it has his name on it! That's all it takes for some people.



That's true.  If I bought it, I would want to think of him always whenever I look down at it . . .but then the ugliness of the ring might overwhelm me. 

I agree with *Swanky* - he should stick to movies and making/adopting babies with Angelina!


----------



## Swanky

Sara21 said:


> I really like the designs of Angelina's ring. It looks exclusive and really stylish.



Angelina's?


----------



## Sassys

Sara21 said:


> I really like the designs of Angelina's ring. It looks exclusive and really stylish.


 

Angelina has an engagement ring?


----------



## Sassys

Sherri Shepherd Shows Off Her Engagement Ring on The View


----------



## Contessa

The "double" halo seems to be a popular choice lately....as are emerald cuts


----------



## KathyB

Contessa said:


> The "double" halo seems to be a popular choice lately....as are emerald cuts


 I like the double halo, but I'm not a fan of emerald cuts.  IMO, they lack fire and sparkle.


----------



## alessia70

Sassys said:


> Angelina has an engagement ring?



I think this refers to the ring Angelina gave to Brad, with the names of their whole family engraved in it. I can't find a pic of it, anyone??


----------



## Contessa

KathyB said:


> I like the double halo, but I'm not a fan of emerald cuts.  IMO, they lack fire and sparkle.



I'm doing a double-take on the double-halo LOL!! Say that one 5-times quickly!!!

Yes.....emeralds have "flashes" as opposed to that fire. All good!


----------



## antakusuma

Oh i thought natalies a swirl didnt look like double halo. I like jens ring, but its not so engagement ringish, its makes a nice right hand ring.


----------



## bb10lue

Don't like Jen's ring, so weird and old looking!! She is a very classic lady who has fantastic style, this ring doesn't suit her at all!


----------



## edsbgrl

Regarding Jen's ring, I like it due to its uniqueness.  Now thats not to say that every 'different' ring is great and her's definitely appeals to a certain individual.  

Emerald cuts?  Love them! To me they are so classic looking and only look better the bigger they are.....and I like em' big!


----------



## MsReya

Lily Allen, pic on http://lilyroseallenblog.blogspot.com/, sorry for not showing the pic, for some reason I was unable to copy/save it..


----------



## candypants1100

aw, very simple, classic. love it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> The "double" halo seems to be a popular choice lately....as are emerald cuts



I hadn't seen/remember seeing the double halo until I went to Tiffany & Co back in December.  The first one I saw was a 1.70 ct round tanzanite in a double halo set in platinum with 64 round diamonds for a total of .46 carats.  The cost was $5600 (!! Way less than the legacy).  It was then my SA directed me to the Sola. . .and of course, the rest is history.  I fell in love instantly and we got it!


----------



## originalheather

Kayte Walsh (Kelsey Grammer's fiancée)


----------



## candypants1100

^hmm. i expected something huge


----------



## amber11

^ i did too, maybe she is the antithesis of his ex-wife.. she seems a bit more down to earth and normal


----------



## amber11

also what would you call the band and halo of natalie's ring? i love how the diamonds sparkle and are so close together, it almost looks like icing or something


----------



## Swanky

Micropave


----------



## ame

amber11 said:


> ^ i did too, maybe she is the antithesis of his ex-wife.. she seems a bit more down to earth and normal


Well, he probably won't be with her much longer than he was with any of the others before he meets someone new on the side again.


----------



## originalheather

candypants1100 said:


> ^hmm. i expected something huge


 
Me too!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Confession: I'm kinda obsessed with Maria Sharapova's ring at the moment. 



0:49! It's absolutely gorgeous.  I've read it's 8 carat, but it looks bigger than this, imo. Any expert's take on this?


----------



## just_jill325

I like Natalie Portmans ring more then Jennifer's from Brad Pitt.

The one thing that i do like about both rings is that the centre stone isn't so humango. It's quite delicate.


----------



## Swanky

No, to me that center doesn't look larger than 8 crts.  Did you hear it was 8crts or the ring is 8cttw?
I'm guessing center is more like 5-6{?}  actually I think that cut is bottom heavy, I guess it _could_ be 8 crts 

Here's 2 still from that video:


----------



## YSoLovely

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, to me that center doesn't look larger than 8 crts.  Did you hear it was 8crts or the ring is 8cttw?
> I'm guessing center is more like 5-6{?}  actually I think that cut is bottom heavy, I guess it _could_ be 8 crts
> 
> Here's 2 still from that video:



Thanks for the stills. 



> Los Angeles Laker Sasha Vujacic recently proposed to another athlete, tennis star Maria Sharapova.  Sharapova was out on the town showing off diamond ring set in platinum  that is estimated to be worth as much as $250,000. Jewelry expert  Michael O'Connor speculated that *the center stone is a cushion-cut  diamond of approximately 7 to 8 carats on a thick, split-shank band*.  Sharapova told UsMagazine.com that  Vujacic proposed at his home in Manhattan Beach, California and said  that she feels very spoiled. No wedding date has been set yet. Sharapova has been signed with Tiffany & Co. for several years but it's not clear if this is a Tiffany ring.


----------



## ESQ.

love sharapova's ring!


----------



## Contessa

Sharapova's ring is beautiful, but her nails look as if she chews on them


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is interesting that she is signed with Tiffany's.  It's gorgeous no matter where it's from.


----------



## KathyB

It certainly isn't a cushion cut, it's definitely princess cut and it's not a split shank, it has side stones on a solid shank.


----------



## mjlover1977

im the only person who isnt a fan of Maria's ring ... dare i say it, i think its too much ...


----------



## kohl_mascara

mjlover1977 said:


> im the only person who isnt a fan of Maria's ring ... dare i say it, i think its too much ...



I concur! I usually like BIG rocks too. . .but I guess not that big! LOL


----------



## Contessa

I NEED a close-up of Natalie Portman's ring....I'm in love with it!!

Found ONE!!

Reportedly, it's worth $750K!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ WOW, great find Contessa!  Her ring is fabulous!  And that is a big whopping amount of money. . .how can a ballet dancer/instructor afford that???


----------



## missD

I think that number is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy overestimated!!!


----------



## Contessa

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ WOW, great find Contessa! Her ring is fabulous! And that is a big whopping amount of money. . .how can a ballet dancer/instructor afford that???


 
LOL....I don't know!!! He's got fabulous taste if he chose it himself. 

I'm considering emulating this style myself  I've fallen in love with this ring.....just something about it 



missD said:


> I think that number is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy overestimated!!!


 
I completely agree. Even if the centre stone is a flawless one. Seems a bit steep for what it is.


----------



## candypants1100

^i love the diamonds around the basket of the ring


----------



## amber11

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ WOW, great find Contessa!  Her ring is fabulous!  And that is a big whopping amount of money. . .how can a ballet dancer/instructor afford that???



he also choreographs for ballet companies all over the world.. i read an article on him one time, it seems there is nothing he can't do.. he is also starting to get into directing as well


----------



## cakegirl

Ballet dancers are not well paid, even principals. He probably doesn't make the cost of that ring in a year!  I wish them the best, but something just seems off there to me. 

The ring is pretty, but not my taste at all. Somehow it doesn't look like what I expected her to get.


----------



## Swanky

It's OTT for her IMO 
And that ring didn't cost ANYWHERE near that


----------



## GinaGirl

wow i love Hilary Duff's ring! And Natalie Portman's. LOVE the double halo!!! Wow ladies I learned so much from you guys re: diamonds an cuts!!! Now i know exactly what i want hahaha


----------



## Contessa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's OTT for her IMO
> And that ring didn't cost ANYWHERE near that



I agree. 

Something's off about the price. 

I love her ring and double halo's but if I were getting one, I'd simplify mine just a tad


----------



## Gimmethebag

The only way it would be close to $750k is if the center stone were possibly a 1ct flawless light fancy green diamond. Or if it were a fancy steelish blue... Might explain some of the "darkness" in pics.


----------



## Swanky

nah, magazines never get it right.  They give completely wrong stone shape, size, designer, carat weight, price, etc . . .


----------



## itsonly4me

cakegirl said:


> Ballet dancers are not well paid, even principals. He probably doesn't make the cost of that ring in a year! I wish them the best, but something just seems off there to me.
> 
> The ring is pretty, but not my taste at all. Somehow it doesn't look like what I expected her to get.


 


I just wanted to add that I saw a show on TV about celebs getting engaged and they were interviewing a big jeweler. 

He said that the bigger the celeb the more of a discount they get! They are willing to sell for cheap to get their name/brand to be seen/talked about.


----------



## Cates

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nah, magazines never get it right.  They give completely wrong stone shape, size, designer, carat weight, price, etc . . .



^^very true.  That ring isn't anywhere near 750K-but it is beautiful, love it!


----------



## karo

Natalie's ring - it's gorgeous!


----------



## Livia1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's OTT for her IMO
> And that ring didn't cost ANYWHERE near that




Well, maybe it was purchased in Europe. Over here diamonds are A LOT more expensive.


----------



## Contessa

karo said:


> Natalie's ring - it's gorgeous!


 
Thanks for this Karo! I love it.....


----------



## kksugi

I was just walking the show The Talk and Kimora Lee Simmons was on.  Her ring is soooo pretty!!  Does anyone have any pics. that they can post.   Thx.


----------



## kohl_mascara

My friend told me about a famous Korean actress/model named Han Chae Young that got engaged (a while ago - I did a search and didn't see her name come up).

This is her engagement story: "She was presented with 10 bouquets of flowers of which the last bouquet contained an envelope with a single key. The key was to a brand-spanking new S500 Benz worth 200 million won. In the trunk was packed with more gorgeous flowers and a small, exclusive blue box (yes, thats right- Tiffanys!) that contained a whopping 7 carat diamond engagement ring worth 500 million won and a hand-written letter asking Will you marry me? And of course she said, yes."


----------



## missD

^ Good looking couple! Man, a Mercedes and a ring...wowie


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, both are really cute! Crazy princess story!


----------



## bb10lue

Actually she is an actress from Taiwan. I read somewhere that her DF designed the ring and it was made by a famous jeweller in Taiwan, not from Tiffany.
The story with the car and T&Co ring might be someone else. 



kohl_mascara said:


> My friend told me about a famous Korean actress/model named Han Chae Young that got engaged (a while ago - I did a search and didn't see her name come up).
> 
> This is her engagement story: "She was presented with 10 bouquets of flowers of which the last bouquet contained an envelope with a single key. The key was to a brand-spanking new S500 Benz worth 200 million won. In the trunk was packed with more gorgeous flowers and a small, exclusive blue box (yes, thats right- Tiffanys!) that contained a whopping 7 carat diamond engagement ring worth 500 million won and a hand-written letter asking Will you marry me? And of course she said, yes."


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Oh, did I post the wrong ring pics?? Is that Da S/Barbie Hsu??? Sorry!  No wonder she looked so similar to the Taiwanese actress. Her ring I read somewhere was 9 carats.

I was looking at both of their stories and must've mixed up the pictures!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Here are the correct photos for the fairytale Korean engagement. . . but I can't find pictures of her ring anywhere =(  Sorry for the mix-up!


----------



## nyc_cady

Man.......I'd almost take the Benz over the ring!!  

(I have a thing for German cars...)





kohl_mascara said:


> Here are the correct photos for the fairytale Korean engagement. . . but I can't find pictures of her ring anywhere =( Sorry for the mix-up!


----------



## Contessa

^ LOL.....do you now???!!!


----------



## nyc_cady

Look, I would take a Mercedes-Benz GL550 ANY day of the week over a diamond....yes, I know some would call me crazy, but that car makes me melt!!!



Contessa said:


> ^ LOL.....do you now???!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

karo said:


> Natalie's ring - it's gorgeous!



idk, for such a large ring/rock, it almost seems dainty on her. seems like a contradiction but i think it's stunning and very elegant. suits her perfectly!


----------



## Swanky

Kyle Richards


----------



## Sassys

I love Khloe Kardashian's new ring/up grade


----------



## kksugi

I was trying to take a closer look at Kyle Richards' ring, but it wouldn't let me.  Please post again.  Thx.


----------



## Swanky

I can't post it any differently, sorry!


----------



## kksugi

Thx anyways.  Do you know what the spec of her ring is?   Or what website did you find her ring on?   Thx again.


----------



## Swanky

No idea.  I found a group pic of her w/ I think Paris in another thread then I cropped it.


----------



## Swanky

tried to find more online - google images


----------



## candypants1100

not crazy about khloe's. its too over the top for me


----------



## originalheather

kksugi said:


> I was trying to take a closer look at Kyle Richards' ring, but it wouldn't let me. Please post again. Thx.


 

I can't see any of those pics either...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kyle Richards*~*


----------



## Swanky

you can't see my pics at all?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ I think it's because when you click to enlarge the pictures, you download them instead of them opening up in another window.


----------



## mlopez149

Swanky, I can't see your pics at all.


----------



## nyc_cady

Yeah, Swank, I can't see any of them either! It shows up as a red x for me!


----------



## Swanky

weird! I attached them, didn't link them . . .
Must be a weird Mac thing.


----------



## nyc_cady

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kyle Richards*~*


 
LOVE the watch and the ring, but girlfriend needs some hand lotion, stat!!!


----------



## QueenCoco

^lmao! I was just thinking that. I'd love a close up though. I don't understand the design! It looks gorgeous.....


----------



## kksugi

Thx for posting Kyle Richards' ring nyc_cady!   Her ring is gorgeous!!  Do you know how many carats and the cut of her ring?


----------



## kohl_mascara

My mom always told me that the first place a woman shows her age is through her hands.  Or, if a woman has done a lot of work on her face and you can't tell her age, look at her hands!  Kyle is a perfect example of that!  

Her ring is gorgeous though - too bad she has such a catty attitude.


----------



## nyc_cady

kksugi said:


> Thx for posting Kyle Richards' ring nyc_cady! Her ring is gorgeous!! Do you know how many carats and the cut of her ring?


 
I didn't post it! I Lovesit it! But thanks you! I would hate to take credit where it isn't due!  I merely stated that she needed some hand lotion!


----------



## lovehgss1

The woman has birthed 4 babies. Those hands have cleaned and washed and carried and done alot for 4 children.  I'm sure she's had nannies but mommy will always be mommy. I don't mind the h`ands..


----------



## Swanky

And she's not 20 or 30 . . .  LOL!
My hands are dry too, most of us Mommies have our hands in the sink a lot of the day or are pulling out hot clothes from the dry - wreaks major havoc on the hands!


----------



## Swanky

better pic of Reese's ring instyle.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's true about the hands showing age though.  My friend saw Priscilla Presley in an elevator and said her hands were freaky compared to her face.

That being said, with the cold weather and lots of hand washing, my hands look horrible right now.


----------



## kksugi

I just saw Marilu Henner on The View.  Does anyone have pics. of her wedding ring?  Thx.


----------



## Sassys

Kat Von Ds Engagement Ring: The Inside Scoop!

Kat Von D and Jesse James may not look like the most traditional couple at first glance, but when it came time to pick out an engagement ring, it was a classically elegant style that won out. The newly-engaged L.A. Ink star hit the 16th Annual Los Angeles Art Show Opening Night Premiere Party held at the Los Angeles Convention Center on Wednesday night, showing off her sparkler. The gorgeous ring is the creation of star-favorite jeweler Neil Lane, who has recently created engagement rings for everyone from Nicole Richie to Jessica Simpson. Lane describes it as a four-carat-plus platinum and diamond ring from his archival collection, adding, Its a beautiful ring set with a central round diamond in the middle with smaller surrounding diamonds for an overall dome shape. It has a delicate filigree pattern with very pretty scroll-work.


----------



## mjlover1977

not a fan of that ring AT ALL!


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And she's not 20 or 30 . . . LOL!
> My hands are dry too, most of us Mommies have our hands in the sink a lot of the day or are pulling out hot clothes from the dry - wreaks major havoc on the hands!


 Same here.  My hands look like the Sahara Desert without a hourly dosing of Jergans!


----------



## mcovarrubias07

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/144151501.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1295576622&Signature=axTatJPy97VTROtoPcZf%2Bl1K91o%3D

Tamara Mowry


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am not swooning for Kat Von D's ring.

That is all.


----------



## luvs*it*

mcovarrubias07 said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...576622&Signature=axTatJPy97VTROtoPcZf+l1K91o=
> 
> Tamara Mowry


 

*~*When I clicked the link, I couldn't see anything...I'm curious to see what her ring looks like...*~*


----------



## Pinkskyies

Halle Berry's ex is heading down the aisle a second time!

Musician Eric Benet, whose three-year marriage to the Oscar winner, 44, ended in 2003 after he cheated, proposed to girlfriend of three years Manuela Testolini in November. 



They are engaged and very happy," a rep for the "Never Want To Live Without You" singer -- who has an 18-year-old daughter India, from a previous relationship -- tells Testolini, who was wed to Prince from 2001 to 2006, flashed some sparkly bling on her wedding finger at an event in November (see left).

Benet, 44, and Testolini, who live together in L.A., have yet to set a wedding date




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pinkskyies

mcovarrubias07 said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...576622&Signature=axTatJPy97VTROtoPcZf+l1K91o=
> 
> Tamara Mowry


 

I cant see anything.


----------



## Pinkskyies

Here is Tamera Mowry's ring





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bling*lover

Kat Von D's ring is not nice at all BUT it's very HER!


----------



## candypants1100

not a fan of kat von d's, but agree it is her style..... side note: cannot BELIEVE they're engaged.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Tamara is so pretty! She's come so far from Sister, Sister LOL.  Her rock looks big and sparkly, but I'm not sure if I like the band.


----------



## birkin101

Can anyone find Lisa Vanderpump's ring, please? It looks like a massive emerald cut.  Also Taylor Armstrong's ring looks interesting. Would love to see a close-up.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Tamera's ring is very pretty!! Thanks for posting Pinkskyies!!*~*


----------



## birkin101

Just found this....side view







Taylor's


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> better pic of Reese's ring instyle.co.uk



I thought I was going to love Reese's ring...but not really digging it at all!  Maybe it looks unprorportinal?


----------



## Contessa

Jesse James didn't waste any time, did he?


----------



## thimp

I'm not loving Taylor's ring at all. The halo looks disproportionately large.


----------



## bling*lover

candypants1100 said:


> not a fan of kat von d's, but agree it is her style..... side note: *cannot BELIEVE they're engaged*.


 
You and me both... actually I would probably say that nobody else saw it coming either!


----------



## ame

Yknow what, I gagged. I am not totally shocked but I hope she's prepared for him to cheat the entire duration they're together.


----------



## Pinkskyies

Sassys said:


> Kat Von Ds Engagement Ring: The Inside Scoop!
> 
> Kat Von D and Jesse James may not look like the most traditional couple at first glance, but when it came time to pick out an engagement ring, it was a classically elegant style that won out. The newly-engaged L.A. Ink star hit the 16th Annual Los Angeles Art Show Opening Night Premiere Party held at the Los Angeles Convention Center on Wednesday night, showing off her sparkler. The gorgeous ring is the creation of star-favorite jeweler Neil Lane, who has recently created engagement rings for everyone from Nicole Richie to Jessica Simpson. Lane describes it as a four-carat-plus platinum and diamond ring from his archival collection, adding, Its a beautiful ring set with a central round diamond in the middle with smaller surrounding diamonds for an overall dome shape. It has a delicate filigree pattern with very pretty scroll-work.


 

WoW I honestly don't like Kat Von D ring but hey its her all the way.


----------



## luvs*it*

birkin101 said:


> Just found this....side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's



*~*Lisa's ring looks like it has both a pink diamond halo & a white diamond one...nice!!*~*


----------



## bling*lover

ame said:


> Yknow what, I gagged. I am not totally shocked but I hope she's prepared for him to cheat the entire duration they're together.


 
So true, once a cheater always a cheater no matter what anyone says!!! Sandra is so much better off without him!


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> Kat Von Ds Engagement Ring: The Inside Scoop!
> 
> Kat Von D and Jesse James may not look like the most traditional couple at first glance, but when it came time to pick out an engagement ring, it was a classically elegant style that won out. The newly-engaged L.A. Ink star hit the 16th Annual Los Angeles Art Show Opening Night Premiere Party held at the Los Angeles Convention Center on Wednesday night, showing off her sparkler. The gorgeous ring is the creation of star-favorite jeweler Neil Lane, who has recently created engagement rings for everyone from Nicole Richie to Jessica Simpson. Lane describes it as a four-carat-plus platinum and diamond ring from his archival collection, adding, Its a beautiful ring set with a central round diamond in the middle with smaller surrounding diamonds for an overall dome shape. It has a delicate filigree pattern with very pretty scroll-work.


 I don't like this ring at all, but as others have commented, it is very "her."  Good luck to her, though.  I hope she knows what she's getting herself into.


----------



## Pinkskyies

birkin101 said:


> Just found this....side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's


 
Thanks for posting, I'm new here who is she? Her ring is really big.


----------



## lovehgss1

Pinkskyies said:


> Thanks for posting, I'm new here who is she? Her ring is really big.


 

They are both from the show Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## originalheather

thimp said:


> I'm not loving Taylor's ring at all. The halo looks disproportionately large.


 
I agree!  On the show it looks so nice but not so much up close.


----------



## Swanky

It doesn't say who the 1st one is{?}


----------



## Pinkskyies

lovehgss1 said:


> They are both from the show Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


 

Thanks


----------



## Pinkskyies

Spice Girl Emma Bunton Is Engaged -- See Her Ring!

Baby Spice is going bridal!

British star Emma Bunton (formerly Baby Spice) announced her engagement to longtime love Jade Jones on Twitter.

"Yahooooo I'm Engaged!" Bunton, 35, wrote. "Love you Jade! I'm a very happy lady!"

The singer turned TV/radio personality shared a pic of her glittery engagement ring from her man.

She and fellow Brit singer James have been together for about ten years, and have a 3-year-old son, Beau. They're expecting their second child this May.

She's not the only Spice Girl about to expand her brood, either: Bunton's former bandmate Victoria Beckham recently announced that she's expecting her fourth child with hubby David Beckham





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nyc_cady

She looks like a wax figure in this picture!! 

Wish it was a closeup pic....off to go hunt one down with the Googles!!


----------



## bling*lover

Thanks for posting *Pinkskyies*, I was just coming in her to ask if anyone had a pic of her e-ring. Looks good so far but look forward to see it closer!


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

nyc_cady said:


> I didn't post it! I Lovesit it! But thanks you! I would hate to take credit where it isn't due!  I merely stated that she needed some hand lotion!



Love Kyle's ring from what I can see!  




lovehgss1 said:


> The woman has birthed 4 babies. Those hands have cleaned and washed and carried and done alot for 4 children.  I'm sure she's had nannies but mommy will always be mommy. I don't mind the h`ands..





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And she's not 20 or 30 . . .  LOL!
> My hands are dry too, most of us Mommies have our hands in the sink a lot of the day or are pulling out hot clothes from the dry - wreaks major havoc on the hands!




Amen! I know there are women out there that can not have children that would gladly have really aged looking hands to be able to conceive their own child!



lanasyogamama said:


> It's true about the hands showing age though.  My friend saw Priscilla Presley in an elevator and said her hands were freaky compared to her face.
> 
> That being said, with the cold weather and lots of hand washing, my hands look horrible right now.



Sorry I'm a little late to the hand discussion. I was just talking to DH about my hands last night before bed!  I'm starting to look at them and feel a little bad even though I've always tried to take good care of them (I carry around and apply SPF hand lotion since I was a teenager, wear gloves while I clean etc!).  I would like get some hand rejuvenation procedures, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Swanky

Use your leftover night regimen on them.  Use scrub, toner and then the same cream you use, makes a HUGE difference and no real extra work.


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Thank you Swanky, I am doing to do this TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Kimf79

Natalie Portmans ring is gorgeous. Any guesses on how big the center stone is? 

I am also curious to see Kyle Richards ring better. Feel like Im having a hard time making out the design from the pictures....


----------



## Contessa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Use your leftover night regimen on them.  Use scrub, toner and then the same cream you use, makes a HUGE difference and no real extra work.



Aren't you clever!

Of course, I don't do that 

XiaoMeiMe.....another trick is to slather your hands in a very rich hand-cream or body cream or add some Safflower oil to your regular cream and then wear cotton gloves to bed. In the morning, your hands should be softer. A few nights of repetitive treatments, and you'll be ready to be a hand model


----------



## birkin101

Does anyone know specs on Lisa and Taylor's rings? Really interested in Lisa's....


----------



## Kimf79

What does anyone think the carat size on Kate Beckinsale's ring is. Seems kind of modest for a celebrity with all the bling we see today!


----------



## Jeneen

The BH housewives have THE BEST rings and jewelry - love watching the show for the glitz even though I know all that glitters isn't gold (well in this case - figuratively  )

I like Kat Von D's ring for a cocktail ring, but not e-ring.


----------



## DearBuddha

Kimf79 said:


> What does anyone think the carat size on Kate Beckinsale's ring is. Seems kind of modest for a celebrity with all the bling we see today!



It's an EC, and they usually face up smaller than other cuts. My asscher is a carat, but when up against a full carat RB, it usually looks half the size. Most of the weight is in the bottom of the stone.

I'd give Kate's stone size to be around a carat, give or take. I do find it very modest for a celebrity ring, but that doesn't keep it from being my hands down favorite celebrity e-ring! Everything about it is perfect, from the east-west setting of the EC, to the pave band, and I absolutely love the micropave bands she stacks with it, too. Yum!!


----------



## Kimf79

It is definitely a very pretty ring, and I have seen her in person and she is very pretty too (obviously) lol!


----------



## Sassys

birkin101 said:


> Does anyone know specs on Lisa and Taylor's rings? Really interested in Lisa's....


 

Lisa said on WWHL her ring was 20 carats


----------



## kohl_mascara

Sassys said:


> Lisa said on WWHL her ring was 20 carats



 20 carats???  20 cttw right??


----------



## Sassys

Jodie Sweetins


----------



## Sassys

kohl_mascara said:


> 20 carats??? 20 cttw right??


 

When she was on WWHL, Andy asked her (someone emailed the question) and she said it was 20. Also, on Bravo's website when she is showing her closet, she shows her original engagement ring and it was like 1/2 a carat compared to the one she has now.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Cute, it's very Kate Middleton/Princess D-esque but in a star burst design.  It has a very European feel to it and a very unique e-ring!


----------



## Kimf79

20 carats! OMG can it really be? It is huge though...


----------



## caren

kohl_mascara said:


> My friend told me about a famous Korean actress/model named Han Chae Young that got engaged (a while ago - I did a search and didn't see her name come up).
> 
> This is her engagement story: "She was presented with 10 bouquets of flowers of which the last bouquet contained an envelope with a single key. The key was to a brand-spanking new S500 Benz worth 200 million won. In the trunk was packed with more gorgeous flowers and a small, exclusive blue box (yes, thats right- Tiffanys!) that contained a whopping 7 carat diamond engagement ring worth 500 million won and a hand-written letter asking Will you marry me? And of course she said, yes."



Actually, they're not Korean, but these pictures were probably posted on a Korean website, hence the Korean characters. Anyway, the girl's name is "Big S", she's a Taiwanese actress and the guy is from China. His mother owns a large chain restaurant over there. The proposal's a bit over the top for me, but who wouldn't love a brand new Mercedes and a 7 carat rock


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks Caren!  I cleared that up earlier - sorry about that.  Yeah, her name is Da S/Barbie Hsu.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Contessa

caren said:


> Actually, they're not Korean, but these pictures were probably posted on a Korean website, hence the Korean characters. Anyway, the girl's name is "Big S", she's a Taiwanese actress and the guy is from China. His mother owns a large chain restaurant over there. The proposal's a bit over the top for me, but who wouldn't love a brand new Mercedes and a 7 carat rock


 
She needs something to look at while her Mercedes is in the shop!


----------



## birkin101

Sassys said:


> Lisa said on WWHL her ring was 20 carats


 
Thanks!!! Wow, I didn't think it was that big.


----------



## SassieMe

Sassys said:


> Jodie Sweetins



Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## ame

Here's some news on Natalie Portman's ering, valued at 35K. It's eco-friendly and all.

http://www.popeater.com/2011/01/27/natalie-portman-engagement-ring-eco-friendly/


----------



## bling*lover

Apparently Lakers player Shannon Brown and singer Monica are married now, (don't know how I totally missed that)! Here is a pic of them from their wedding with her e-ring and wedding band together!

Sorry for small pic, I don't know how to post them bigger!


----------



## candypants1100

^that is huge!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Just to clarify, the pic posted above is from the set of Monica's video "Love All Over Me" (where her & Shannon met) not their wedding.  The ring in that pic was just a prop for the video...I posted a couple of pics of her ring, & a pic from their wedding below.  *~* 

Credit: Necole *****ie


----------



## bling*lover

^^ My appologies, I got the pic off a website that said it was a wedding pic, but I guess you can't always trust some trashy gossip sites lol and i've never seen the filmclip so I wouldn't have known any better! Oddly enough her e-ring looks very similar to the "prop" ring!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*No worries!!  They do look really similar...I thought it was ironic that they met on the set of her vid where they filmed a wedding scene together...I'm so happy for them!!*~*


----------



## Gimmethebag

Natalie Portman's ring was designed by one of my favorite designers, Jamie Wolf.


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks Caren! I cleared that up earlier - sorry about that. Yeah, her name is Da S/Barbie Hsu. Sorry for the confusion!


 
There is a Korean actress though named Han Chae Young and she married a big shot's son or grandson... I can't remember if it was a hotel owner or some big company... She also received a large ring... I think 5 carats...


----------



## lizafiel

caren said:


> Actually, they're not Korean, but these pictures were probably posted on a Korean website, hence the Korean characters. Anyway, the girl's name is "Big S", she's a Taiwanese actress and the guy is from China. His mother owns a large chain restaurant over there. The proposal's a bit over the top for me, but who wouldn't love a brand new Mercedes and a 7 carat rock



I haven't seen this 7 carat diamond engagement ring during her off press wedding. I'd like to see the design.


----------



## frankiextah

Emma Bunton's ring close up ... looks like it's an RB with pear sides !


----------



## frankiextah

video showing off her ring...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20110124/video/ven-emma-bunton-shows-off-engagement-rin-cf04a8a.html


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rachel Zoe...I never get tired of seeing her jewelry!! I love the stacked diamond bands on her index finger too.  Also, I didn't know that the Cartier Trinity band came in all white gold (or platinum)...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kiwishopper

Love RZ's jewels!! She is the queen of stack!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, I love that picture, her stack is great!


----------



## needloub

RZ's stack is a beauty!


----------



## kksugi

I love Rachel Zoe!!  How many carats is her center stone?


----------



## kksugi

I just saw Greta Monahan on the Rachael Ray Show, does anyone have pics. of Greta's ring?   It looks very pretty!


----------



## candypants1100

bethenny frankel


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG at Bethany's ring!!


----------



## mjlover1977

I die for Rachel Zoe's stack ... i wonder where i could get similar ones from?


----------



## kohl_mascara

What the heck is that on bethenny's finger??? I love pears and BBDs (big beautiful diamonds), but that one looks ridic!


----------



## nyc_cady

kohl_mascara said:


> What the heck is that on bethenny's finger??? I love pears and BBDs (big beautiful diamonds), but that one looks ridic!


 
Completely agree!!! I just think it's TOO much!! 

On a side note, I really, really WANT to like Bethanny Frankel, but her looks always put me off. I'm not a shallow person at all, but I think she looks like the joker from Batman when she smiles and she has these droopy eyes that remind me of a bloodhound. 

When she was on RHONYC, I couldn't watch her. It was honestly disturbing to me, but I don't think she's a bad person by any means.  It's just her looks that bother me.  I don't get it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

nyc_cady said:


> Completely agree!!! I just think it's TOO much!!
> 
> On a side note, I really, really WANT to like Bethanny Frankel, but her looks always put me off. I'm not a shallow person at all, but I think she looks like the joker from Batman when she smiles and she has these droopy eyes that remind me of a bloodhound.
> 
> When she was on RHONYC, I couldn't watch her. It was honestly disturbing to me, but I don't think she's a bad person by any means.  It's just her looks that bother me.  I don't get it!



LOL too funny!  I never got WHY she was on the show to begin with. . .she wasn't a housewife(?)


----------



## Bentley1

candypants1100 said:


> bethenny frankel



Ok, I honestly didn't realize her E ring was THAT huge.  From this angle, that thing looks ridiculously LARGE. Very costumey, IMO.


----------



## bling*lover

Bethanny's ring would be gorgeous if it was smaller IMO!


----------



## Swanky

I think it's gorgeous and I thinks she's hilar! 
It IS big, but I like a big stone like that better than some of the thick superbowl looking rings other celebs have.


----------



## ame

I do think Bethenny's is pretty massive. I would have liked to have seen her with a much smaller rock. Her wedding band is gorgeous too. But I think she's a knockout and I think she is HIGH LARIOUS.

I THINK I read that Rachel Zoe's is a 2.5ct EC.


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's gorgeous and I thinks she's hilar!


 


ame said:


> But I think she's a knockout and I think she is HIGH LARIOUS.


 
I agree...it's massive but I sure wouldn't turn it down...and she makes me laugh more than ANY of the other housewives! She's SO quick - I love it!


----------



## lovehgss1

Tamera Mowry was on the Wendy Williams show and she showed of her engagement ring. It looked much bigger than pictures I've seen. So if some else catches today's show and knows how to sceen capture I'd love to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Kimf79

I heard Bettheny's ring was 6 carats.....I think I remember them saying in Housewives of NYC when she got engaged.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've read that Bethanny's jowly look is evidence of bulimia.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> I've read that Bethanny's jowly look is evidence of bulimia.



That is very interesting!


----------



## lovesparkles

Would love to see a really good photo of Bethenny's wedding ring. Anyone?


----------



## NoSnowHere

candypants1100 said:


> bethenny frankel


 Holy moly!


----------



## emcosmo1639

mjlover1977 said:


> I die for Rachel Zoe's stack ... i wonder where i could get similar ones from?



Me too!!  The stack on her index finger is perfect!  If anyone knows anything please PM me!!


----------



## Stacklvr

"she looks like the joker from Batman when she smiles and she has these droopy eyes that remind me of a bloodhound."


OMG! you hit the nail on the head! something about her face or expression always bugged me, but couldn't quite place it...Joker is right!


----------



## lovehgss1

kohl_mascara said:


> That is very interesting!


 

It's also a sign that she's had those face plumping injections to fill out wrinkles.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I need new rings in my life! Have any????


----------



## Swanky

Yes, let's get back on topic please


----------



## jwallin1987

I am DYING to see a picture of Vanessa Minillo's ring from Nick Lachey!! I know they're "B" list celebrities but seriously no one has a great picture yet!?!


----------



## lovehgss1

another look at Bethenney's ring from a few pages back


----------



## amber11

kate moss just got engaged as well, i can't find any good clear pictures of it yet


----------



## amina.pink

amber11 said:


> kate moss just got engaged as well, i can't find any good clear pictures of it yet



Here you go!  Kate Moss' ring, pictured in Paris yesterday!


----------



## linder21

lovehgss1 said:


> another look at Bethenney's ring from a few pages back



love bethenney rings gorgeous


----------



## linder21

jwallin1987 said:


> I am DYING to see a picture of Vanessa Minillo's ring from Nick Lachey!! I know they're "B" list celebrities but seriously no one has a great picture yet!?!


----------



## linder21

birkin101 said:


> Just found this....side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's



can anyone tell me anything about these rings...ive read on her lisa ring is 20 carats! anything about taylor?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Thanks for posting new photos, I am on the hunt for a few new photos.


----------



## dreamie12

http://www.starmagazine.com/media/originals/KhloeKardashian_Ring_LG.jpg

khloe kardashian's ring


----------



## Heather Nichols

that is an old picture dreamie12. since then, they have put a halo around it and added an eternity band


----------



## Kimf79

Did Kyle Richards change her e-ring? I noticed on Real Housewives reunion it looked like it had a halo. Kind of Harry Winston micropave style...?


----------



## Pinkskyies

Vido of Tamera Mowry showing her ring off.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxz0tUiutbw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lovehgss1

Pinkskyies said:


> Vido of Tamera Mowry showing her ring off.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxz0tUiutbw&feature=player_embedded


 

Thanks so much; that ring looks bigger than the previous photos.


----------



## lovehgss1

Also on the Wendy Williams show yesteday, Bethenny Frankel showed off her huge ring.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lovehgss1 said:


> Also on the Wendy Williams show yesteday, Bethenny Frankel showed off her huge ring.



I hope the clip is on youtube!!! I am going to google it after class


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone know the how many carats Jennifer Flavin Stallone on HSN's ring is?  It's beautiful!!  She has a yellow stone, but not sure if it's a radiant or emerald cut.


----------



## birkin101

Kim Zolciak's rings


----------



## bling*lover

^^Who is she??

I like both of the rings but not together. I think it looks like too much for 1 finger!


----------



## ame

She's one of the Atlanta "Real Housewives". Those must be from that poppa guy.


----------



## birkin101

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## ame

Her hair is FUG but I love her rings


----------



## onegirlcreative

bling*lover said:


> ^^Who is she??
> 
> I like both of the rings but not together. I think it looks like too much for 1 finger!



some tramp from real housewives of atlanta. :lolots:


----------



## bling*lover

^^ lol ok thanks, i've never watched it so had no idea!


----------



## partialtopink

OMG i LOVEEEE Angie Harmon's ring! deets please!!


----------



## lovehgss1

pinkchampagne said:


> OMG i LOVEEEE Angie Harmon's ring! deets please!!


 

If you go through the beginning of this thread there are some more shots like this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986.html


----------



## Pinkskyies

birkin101 said:


> Kim Zolciak's rings


 

Thanks for posting. I like both rings but just not together.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I still prefer the original setting, but it's still beautiful



birkin101 said:


> Khloe Kardashian


----------



## lovehgss1

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I still prefer the original setting, but it's still beautiful


 
ITA I prefer the original setting as well. It really showed off the center stone. The halo version while beautiful, is at this point,  common place IMO.


----------



## kksugi

I just heard that Kourtney Kardashian is engaged to Scott?   Can't wait to see what her e-ring looks like!!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Apparently they didn't get engaged, according to her blog where she said "where do magazines come up with these things"! She could be trying to keep it secret for a little while though!


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, if it hasn't come out on her show then she's probably not allowed to talk about it 
That's for another thread though


----------



## sjunky13

I LOVE Khloe's ring. I want an upgrade to a cushion now, this isn't good! Her ring is my dream ring, for right now.


----------



## mrs moulds

birkin101 said:


> Kim Zolciak's rings


 
She doesn't own them... They are on loan from what jewelery boutique is being used on the show.


----------



## kksugi

Does anyone know how many carats and the cut of Julie Chen's ring is?   She's on the show, The Talk.


----------



## hilwa

loves it.


----------



## birkin101

mrs moulds said:


> She doesn't own them... They are on loan from what jewelery boutique is being used on the show.


 
I thought that the top ring was an "e-ring" from big pappa. Did I get something wrong?


----------



## birkin101

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Apparently they didn't get engaged, according to her blog where she said "where do magazines come up with these things"! She could be trying to keep it secret for a little while though!


 
Just heard it somewhere, that in fact they did get engaged but wanted to keep it quiet until the official engagement is shown on their new show.  I watched the first couple of episodes and Scott was shown with a large looking yellow diamond, I wonder if it's the same ring.....


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Yeah I was wondering if that was the case myself, I don't really understand the need to keep it secret just to boost ratings, if people are that interested they will still watch it anyway!!!! I look forward to seeing the ring whenever that might be!


----------



## kksugi

Just watching The Real Housewives of Miami.   Does anyone have specs of Scottie Pippen's wife, Larsa's ring?


----------



## Sass

Natalie Portman's ring is gorgeous

Can i make a request (if it is ok forum wise swanky). At lot of people who frequent this forum aren't from the states (myself included) so we have no idea who say who Bethany from real housewives from atlanta is. 

Would it be possible for people when they post to say for example Bethany (Real Wives of wherever)


----------



## Swanky

of course you can suggest it, not sure if people will do it though!


----------



## mjlover1977

This is sad then as im not from the US either but alas, watch so much trash TV that i know exactly who everyone is!


----------



## bling*lover

I usually know most of them, but if I don't know I just ask, usually someone will answer you anyway!


----------



## birkin101

mjlover1977 said:


> This is sad then as im not from the US either but alas, watch so much trash TV that i know exactly who everyone is!


 
I am the same, live in Canada but somehow manage to stay on top of everything.


----------



## mrs moulds

birkin101 said:


> I thought that the top ring was an "e-ring" from big pappa. Did I get something wrong?


 
I thought so too... I was told from a trusted source that the rings aren't paid for and she is wearing them to add to her " glam " persona. If there's a next season and she is still with Kroy, let's see if she will be wearing those rings...


----------



## Swanky

she already stopped wearing it


----------



## amber11

anyone been able to find a clear photo of miranda kerrs?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Tamera Mowry...it's very pretty!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan 






















Tia Mowry

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kksugi

I was watching Stacy of YBF on HSN and was wondering if anyone knew the specs of her ring, it's very pretty!!


----------



## originalheather

It looks like Alexis Bellino (Real Housewives of Orange County) has changed her e-ring setting.  She has changed to a simple solitaire instead of having the bands fused to her e-ring (I attached a before and after)


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Vanessa Minnillo...her ring is stunning!!!*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## bling*lover

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Vanessa Minnillo...her ring is stunning!!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Forum


 
It certainly is, i'm seriously in love with it! And it suits her personality so well I think!


----------



## kksugi

I totally love Alexis Bellino's ring!!   If you have any other pics. of her ring please post.   Thanks!!


----------



## kksugi

How many carats is Alexis' center stone?


----------



## birkin101

Does anyone watch Real Housewives of Miami? Marysol just got an engagement ring that her fiancee bought from her mother....isn't that strange? The specs were pretty ridiculous 12 cts center stone plus 8 cts around it.  It looked like a costume jewelry.


----------



## birkin101

here it is


----------



## Stacklvr

birkin101 said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that's just hideous


----------



## ame

birkin101 said:


> Does anyone watch Real Housewives of Miami? Marysol just got an engagement ring that her fiancee bought from her mother....isn't that strange? The specs were pretty ridiculous 12 cts center stone plus 8 cts around it.  It looked like a costume jewelry.


I saw that! HIDEOUS.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, looks like a cocktail ring - looks faux to me.


----------



## Kaliya

Oh God that is... so not a pretty ring :/
Vanessa Minnilios ring


----------



## mrs moulds

birkin101 said:


> here it is


 What monstrosity.  This proves that bigger isn't always better...


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she already stopped wearing it


 
I guess my sourse was right!!!!


----------



## Babilu

birkin101 said:


> here it is



Geeeeee.....that's just wrong...definitely agree that it looks more like costume jewelry. Can they make a good quality diamond that size?????


----------



## candypants1100

don't love that HUGE ring... <-there's a sentence i thought i'd never say!


----------



## needloub

mrs moulds said:


> What monstrosity.  This proves that bigger isn't always better...



So true!


----------



## Sass

I'd gues fake if I saw that IRL


----------



## Babilu

candypants1100 said:


> don't love that HUGE ring... <-there's a sentence i thought i'd never say!



hahaha...exactly!


----------



## ellieroma

birkin101 said:


> here it is



urgh, that is just tacky. it looks so fake. it doesnt even look like it sparkles


----------



## mrs moulds

needloub said:


> So true!


 

This ring is horrible.  Just indicative of the show.  I've tried so hard to give this show a chance, but, I can't get into it...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*E! News Correspondent Giuliana Rancic...gorgeous!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## amoxie92

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Swanky

I've always loved her ring


----------



## ellieroma

i love her set!


----------



## LovethatLuxe

In honor of Elizabeth Taylor her 33ct Diamond ring


----------



## Jahpson

birkin101 said:


> here it is




wth?


----------



## Jahpson

lovehgss1 said:


> If you go through the beginning of this thread there are some more shots like this:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986.html



my dream set!


----------



## kbella86

Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!


----------



## marialc121

Wow!  They are both so beautiful!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I don't think Khloe needed to add the halo, but both of those are beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## Babilu

kbella86 said:


> Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!



Wow...didn't know Khloe's was THAT big!

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Chelsea V

Khloes ring is AMAZING.  Your friends is gorgeous too, love that cut.  .



kbella86 said:


> Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!


----------



## lily25

kbella86 said:


> Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!



OMG thanks for the exclusive!!! Gorgeous rings both on them, and Khloe has very pretty hands!


----------



## lily25

birkin101 said:


> here it is



I'm not a fan of subtle, but WTH? This is the worst setting I've seen...


----------



## Jahpson

kbella86 said:


> Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!



I wonder what size ring Khloe wears! Your friend's ring is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## amina.pink

kbella86 said:


> Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!



I loved Khloe's ring before she haloed it - because it is such a large stone I thought the micropave was the perfect, understated accompaniment.  Now I just think it looks... tacky and a bit too Real Housewives!


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*E! News Correspondent Giuliana Rancic...gorgeous!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I have always loved her e-ring, but I don't like her wedding band with it.


----------



## kbella86

amina.pink said:


> I loved Khloe's ring before she haloed it - because it is such a large stone I thought the micropave was the perfect, understated accompaniment.  Now I just think it looks... tacky and a bit too Real Housewives!




I totally agree! The halo takes away from this gorgeous stone, it looked much more beautiful before!


----------



## Stacklvr

needloub said:


> I have always loved her e-ring, but I don't like her wedding band with it.


i think the big eternity band is new. she used to just have the thin bands with the ering


----------



## YSoLovely

kbella86 said:


> Here is a personal pic of Khloe Kardashians (one on right) and my friends. My friends is 4 carats, hers is 12!!!



Your friend's ring is gorgeos. Thank you for this pic.


----------



## YSoLovely

I was bored and have been looking for some new/better pictures of Bey's ring.










I alwas knew her ring was huge, but I didn't quite realise it was this massive.


----------



## needloub

Stacklvr said:


> i think the big eternity band is new. she used to just have the thin bands with the ering



It is new because I do believe that she misplaced her original wedding band. I preferred her original thin set. I do love the wedding band but it would look better by itself...


----------



## candypants1100

Wow beyonce's is huge. Side note: her nails :/


----------



## Babilu

YSoLovely said:


> I was bored and have been looking for some new/better pictures of Bey's ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I alwas knew her ring was huge, but I didn't quite realise it was this massive.



Love the ring. Hate the nails...


----------



## mlopez149

I thought Beyonce wears a fake ring and keeps the real one in a safe at all times.  So are we sure that's the real one?


----------



## imgg

mlopez149 said:


> I thought Beyonce wears a fake ring and keeps the real one in a safe at all times.  So are we sure that's the real one?



That's so silly!  What's the point of having it then and that's what insurance is for.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_why did khloe halo that gorgeous stone?!? me no likey._


----------



## meluvs2shop

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Vanessa Minnillo...her ring is stunning!!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Forum



_love it! 
we all know Nick has great taste! i still think about jessica's pear engagement ring!_


----------



## meluvs2shop

kksugi said:


> Does anyone know how many carats and the cut of Julie Chen's ring is?   She's on the show, The Talk.



_i've wondered this myself.

i also love bethanny's pear!_


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Julianna Margulies...so pretty!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Seanymph

Kat Von D


----------



## Seanymph

Natalie Portman


----------



## Seanymph

Katie Holmes


----------



## twigski

RHOBH Adrienne Maloof's ring



Pic:Film Magic


----------



## Seanymph

Charlize Theron


----------



## Seanymph

Lori Loughlin


----------



## Seanymph

Evelyn Lozada E-ring from Chad Ochocinco


----------



## shinibare336

*this one reminds me of Nicole Richies... i love it!*




Seanymph said:


> Charlize Theron


----------



## kiwishopper

Charlize is engaged??!


----------



## Seanymph

kiwishopper said:


> Charlize is engaged??!



Was engaged to some Irish actor named Stuart Townsend.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Anna Kournikova*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## purplepinky

^^ Forget her engagement ring, check out those Cartier Bracelets!!! WOWZERS.


----------



## candypants1100

wow Charlize's ring looks just like nicole richie's!


----------



## Seanymph

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Seanymph

Bree Turner


----------



## Seanymph

Tia Mowrey


----------



## Seanymph

Jocelyn Maldonado


----------



## Seanymph

Jenna Jameson


----------



## Seanymph

Emily Blunt


----------



## Seanymph

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## jmaemonte

Thank you Seanymph for all of the gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## chinkee21

luvs*it* said:


> *~*julianna margulies...so pretty!!*~*
> 
> credit: Tlfan


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jennifer Hudson's ring would look better with just the single, inner halo.  The double halo on hers is WAY too much!


----------



## bling*lover

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Julianna Margulies...so pretty!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 
Thanks for posting this *Luvs*, i've never seen hers before. I'm so in love, the whole thing is gorgeous!


----------



## twigski

candypants1100 said:


> wow Charlize's ring looks just like nicole richie's!


Did Joel purchase Charlize's ring??? The rings look identical side by side.


----------



## ellief

I have a huge file of saved pics of celebrity engagement rings... I'm sure several of them are repeats, but do you want me to post them anyway?


----------



## Seanymph

jmaemonte said:


> Thank you Seanymph for all of the gorgeous eye candy!




The pleasure is all moi!!!!!


----------



## Seanymph

ellief said:


> I have a huge file of saved pics of celebrity engagement rings... I'm sure several of them are repeats, but do you want me to post them anyway?




ooh post away ellief!!!!


----------



## Seanymph

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## Seanymph

Ashley Judd


----------



## Seanymph

Debra Messing


----------



## Seanymph

Kelly Preston


----------



## Seanymph

Kenzie Dalton


----------



## Seanymph

Kimora


----------



## Seanymph

Sarah M Gellar


----------



## Seanymph

Tara Reid


----------



## Seanymph

Traci Bingham


----------



## Seanymph

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## Seanymph

Jen Schefft from The Bachelor and The Bachelorette


----------



## Seanymph

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Seanymph

Heather McCartney


----------



## Seanymph

Jlo's Blue Diamond


----------



## Seanymph

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Seanymph

Tina Simpson


----------



## Seanymph

Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Seanymph

Halle Berry ( When she was married to Eric Benet)


----------



## Seanymph

Holly Robinson Peete


----------



## Seanymph

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Seanymph

Shania Twain


----------



## Seanymph

Shanna Moakler Barker


----------



## Seanymph

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Seanymph

Felicity Huffman


----------



## Stephie2800

Seanymph said:


> Shanna Moakler Barker


 

The nails .....!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Victoria Beckham*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ellief




----------



## ellief




----------



## ellief




----------



## ellief




----------



## ellief




----------



## ellief

Anna Paquin


----------



## ellief

Carrie Underwood


----------



## ellief

Kristen Bell


----------



## ellief

Mena Suvari


----------



## ellief

Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## ellief

Rachel Bilson


----------



## ellief

Tia Mowry


----------



## ellief

Alan Thicke and wife's ring


----------



## ellief

Ali Landry


----------



## ellief

Alyssa Milano


----------



## ellief

Amy Adams


----------



## ellief

Brooke Shields


----------



## ellief

Brooke Mueller


----------



## ellief

Brittany Murphy


----------



## ellief

Sandra Bullock


----------



## ellief

Calista Flockhart


----------



## ellief

Carmen Elektra


----------



## ellief

Christina Ricci


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooklyn Decker*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## chinkee21

Alicia Silverstone's look so pretty!

Does anyone have a close up of Rachel Bilson's? Is she and Hayden engaged again?


----------



## bling*lover

I love mena suvari's e-ring. Her husband is pretty easy on the eye aswell


----------



## ame

chinkee21 said:


> Alicia Silverstone's look so pretty!
> 
> Does anyone have a close up of Rachel Bilson's? Is she and Hayden engaged again?


Far as I know they are officially done.


----------



## LovethatLuxe

Reese Witherspoon's new engagement ring 4 carat Ashoka Cut Ring


----------



## Seanymph

Angie Harmon


----------



## Seanymph

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Seanymph

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Seanymph

Idina Menzel


----------



## Seanymph

Leonor Varela


----------



## Seanymph

Princess Soraya Iranian 22.35ct


----------



## Seanymph

Rachel Bilson


----------



## Seanymph

Stacey Dash


----------



## Seanymph

Ali Landry


----------



## Seanymph

Lindsay Lohan ( When she was engaged)


----------



## bb10lue

^^ I didn't know Lindsay was ever engaged......beautiful ring!


----------



## Seanymph

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## Seanymph

bb10lue said:


> ^^ I didn't know Lindsay was ever engaged......beautiful ring!



Yeah she wasn't, it was just speculation.


----------



## Seanymph

Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## Seanymph

Christie Brinkley


----------



## Seanymph

Demi Moore


----------



## Seanymph

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Seanymph

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Seanymph

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Seanymph

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Seanymph

Angela Bassett


----------



## Seanymph

Angie Harmon


----------



## Seanymph

Lisa Raye


----------



## Seanymph

Rachel Weisz


----------



## Seanymph

Leann Rimes


----------



## Seanymph

Brooke Shields


----------



## Seanymph

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## Seanymph

Coleen Mcloughlin


----------



## Seanymph

Paris Hilton (Supposedly Fake E- ring)


----------



## chinkee21

Aishwarya's ring is GORGEOUS!!!

Love Leann's as well!


----------



## bling*lover

I'm loving all these ring pics *seanymph*, thanks for posting! I love Aishwarya's ring aswell, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks for the pics! 
Our rules state that you must always credit your sources when you post photos/articles here though.  Please always cite the source of your photos if you don't own them.


----------



## ame

I feel like many of these were stolen straight from the PS celebrity rings thread and reposted here. I happened to be going through that thread the other day in a fit of boredom and I think it's interesting that many are from the middle of that thread!


----------



## Swanky

yeah, and a lot have already been posted here too


----------



## ame

There needs to be a rush of celebrity engagements....I am dying to see what wedding band Reese Witherspoon got at her wedding. Matching or otherwise...


----------



## ellief

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Our rules state that you must always credit your sources when you post photos/articles here though.  Please always cite the source of your photos if you don't own them.



Sorry, I missed that rule.  I will be sure to credit photos that I post here on out.  I cannot go back and edit the ones I've posted, should I delete the photos?



ame said:


> I feel like many of these were stolen straight from the PS celebrity rings thread and reposted here. I happened to be going through that thread the other day in a fit of boredom and I think it's interesting that many are from the middle of that thread!



This is probably directed at me and again, I apologize.  These are all photos I have stockpiled in my photobucket account and are all from the internet, so probably tons of duplicates.

Again... my apologies to all.


----------



## Swanky

Hey!
No just going forward please always credit your source


----------



## ame

ellief said:


> Sorry, I missed that rule.  I will be sure to credit photos that I post here on out.  I cannot go back and edit the ones I've posted, should I delete the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably directed at me and again, I apologize.  These are all photos I have stockpiled in my photobucket account and are all from the internet, so probably tons of duplicates.
> 
> Again... my apologies to all.


No not at all. It's kind of an overall message because there are MANY dual posters so I think we have people finding them on one and going here to repost.


----------



## Seanymph

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey!
> No just going forward please always credit your source




Sorry. forgive me, yes some of my photos are from Pricescope that I had saved in my photobucket account as well. I'm a Pricescope member so I thought it wouldn't be a problem. But if it is I will gladly remove them.


----------



## Swanky

No, again, going forward please just cite the ORIGINAL source.
If you own the rights to something you don't want to see others use it w/o proper credit - it's a rule here.  

:back2topic:


----------



## Seanymph

Ashley Simpson






RingEnvy.com


----------



## Seanymph

Anna Paquin





celebuzz.com


----------



## Seanymph

Rachel Bilson






celebuzz.com


----------



## Seanymph

Mariah Carey





celebuzz.com


----------



## kohl_mascara

Ooo, I want to know more about Anna Paquin's rings!!! They are both so unique. Any info on the cut and the stones in her band??


----------



## Seanymph

Kara Dioguardi






ringenvy.com


----------



## Seanymph

kohl_mascara said:


> Ooo, I want to know more about Anna Paquin's rings!!! They are both so unique. Any info on the cut and the stones in her band??




It's a Cathy Waterman ring. Vintage or Antique styling. I think the ring is silver. They claim it's a rustic diamond, not rough, but just not very clear. As far as the band goes I have no clue.


----------



## Seanymph

Nicole Richie E- ring from Ex DJ- AM






ringenvy.com


----------



## Seanymph

Sarah Jessica Parker





ringenvy.com


----------



## Seanymph

Mena Suvari















ringenvy.com


----------



## luvchnl

Seanymph said:


> Ashley Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RingEnvy.com


 
Humh... I don't really like how the whiteness & brightness of the halo makes her diamond look so dark.


----------



## ame

Unfortunately that's a commanality with halos. The way the smaller stones reflect light is different than how a larger one does, so they often look brighter than the one next to it, even if they are of identical cut and make specifications.  I don;t have a halo e-ring but my diamond wedding band often does a similar thing.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Seanymph said:


> It's a Cathy Waterman ring. Vintage or Antique styling. I think the ring is silver. They claim it's a rustic diamond, not rough, but just not very clear. As far as the band goes I have no clue.



Thank you!!


----------



## bling*lover

ame said:


> There needs to be a rush of celebrity engagements....I am dying to see what wedding band Reese Witherspoon got at her wedding. Matching or otherwise...


 

You and me both, and i'm interested in seeing the dress that everybody is saying was "beautiful but unconventional" which has something to do with the color or so I read. Will have to wait and see!


----------



## Swanky

luvchnl said:


> Humh... I don't really like how the whiteness & brightness of the halo makes her diamond look so dark.



that happens in photos, I don't have a halo and depending on the angle my stone can look like that in pics.


----------



## chpwhy

ame said:


> Unfortunately that's a commanality with halos. The way *the smaller stones reflect light is different than how a larger one does*, so they often look brighter than the one next to it, even if they are of identical cut and make specifications.  I don;t have a halo e-ring but my diamond wedding band often does a similar thing.



Can you explain further *AME*?  I am curious..


----------



## luvchnl

ame said:


> Unfortunately that's a commanality with halos. The way the smaller stones reflect light is different than how a larger one does, so they often look brighter than the one next to it, even if they are of identical cut and make specifications. I don;t have a halo e-ring but my diamond wedding band often does a similar thing.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that happens in photos, I don't have a halo and depending on the angle my stone can look like that in pics.


 
Thanks ame & Swanky Mama.  That explains it well.


----------



## too_cute

thanks for all of the ring pics *Seanymph *


----------



## too_cute

Seanymph said:


> Avril Lavigne


this is my new favourite.


----------



## ame

chpwhy said:


> Can you explain further *AME*?  I am curious..


The smaller stones used in the melee are overall smaller than the main stone, so because the facets are smaller overall, less light is required to brighten the overall stone to the eye. It's less light coming back, and the eye can 'process it' better without the pupil shrinking. Larger stones will return the light back to the eye in a broader flash and the pupil contracts a little to accept that light and protect itself. So it's not that it's necessarily darker overall, it's that the light is too great back at the human eye and the eye of the camera lens in this case, and the aperture (pupil) closes down. That plus the combination of how the angles work together in a larger stone versus a smaller stone, even if both has ideal proportions and angles, will make how light interplays within the stone different and in some lighting scenarios, give a darker appearance.  Does that make sense?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm surprised by Mena Suvari's ring.  She doesn't seem like the big, obnoxious ring type.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner's engagement and wedding rings together with other rings she's wearing

Source: jen-garner.net


----------



## ame

Holy stromboli. THAT is a ROCK.


----------



## originalheather

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm surprised by Mena Suvari's ring. She doesn't seem like the big, obnoxious ring type.


 
Maybe it's her husband who is the big, obnoxious ring type


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, and Miranda Kerr*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise 

Adriana Lima 







Alessandra Ambrosio 






Miranda Kerr


----------



## candypants1100

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm surprised by Mena Suvari's ring.  She doesn't seem like the big, obnoxious ring type.



I saw her at NY fashion week at the g star show. She did not have that big ring on!


----------



## candypants1100

wow i LOVE the rings that jennifer garner stacks!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Better pic of Miranda Kerr's rings*~* 

Credit: Celeb Forum


----------



## amber11

miranda kerr's is so interesting looking, what is it exactly?


----------



## chpwhy

ame said:


> The smaller stones used in the melee are overall smaller than the main stone, so because the facets are smaller overall, less light is required to brighten the overall stone to the eye. It's less light coming back, and the eye can 'process it' better without the pupil shrinking. Larger stones will return the light back to the eye in a broader flash and the pupil contracts a little to accept that light and protect itself. So it's not that it's necessarily darker overall, it's that the light is too great back at the human eye and the eye of the camera lens in this case, and the aperture (pupil) closes down. That plus the combination of how the angles work together in a larger stone versus a smaller stone, even if both has ideal proportions and angles, will make how light interplays within the stone different and in some lighting scenarios, give a darker appearance.  Does that make sense?



Yes!. Thanks for taking the time to educate me. No wonder smaller stones looks more sparkily to _me_.


----------



## lily25

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, and Miranda Kerr*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise
> 
> Adriana Lima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Adriana's ring was my initial inspiration for mine!


----------



## chinkee21

thanks for sharing, *luvs *it**!

I am inlove with Alessandra's, would love to see a close up of it!


----------



## ame

I think Miranda Kerr's looks like an antique almost cluster ring.



chpwhy said:


> Yes!. Thanks for taking the time to educate me. No wonder smaller stones looks more sparkily to _me_.


My pleasure!  I deliberately wear a spacer band between my wedding band and e-ring in hopes that 1) they won't eat each other and 2) my band stones won't overtake my ering stone!


----------



## Seanymph

too_cute said:


> thanks for all of the ring pics *Seanymph *




your very much welcome


----------



## gabz

x


----------



## lanasyogamama

Miranda's makes me happy.  I love seeing YG on the occasional celeb.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I agree, although I do love the others, it is a nice change of pace!


----------



## beastofthefields

Seanymph said:


> Anna Paquin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebuzz.com


 
WOW!!  I have to say, I have NEVER seen rings like this.  They look so old, like they might have belonged to a Grandmother at some stage.  I love this.  Probably the prettiest, uniquest set I've seen yet!!  Beautiful.


----------



## too_cute

luvs*it* said:


> Adriana Lima


love this one.


----------



## Seanymph

Close up of Nicole Richie's E-ring





mylifetime.com


----------



## Seanymph

Giuliana Rancic





mylifetime.com


----------



## Seanymph

Sarah Michelle Gellar





mylifetime.com


----------



## Seanymph

Natalie Imbruglia










pricescope.com


----------



## Seanymph

Jessica Simpson





www.stylebistro.com


----------



## Seanymph

Jane Mansfield- 1958





www.life.com


----------



## bling*lover

I love Giuliana Rancic's set and Sarah Michelle Geller's is unique and lovely!


----------



## Julide

Seanymph said:


> Jane Mansfield- 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.life.com



I would love to hear the story behind this ring...Wow!!


----------



## Seanymph

Julide said:


> I would love to hear the story behind this ring...Wow!!



This ring was given to her I believe by her second husband Mickey(or Micklos) Hargitay. From what I could find they say it was 10 ct. For those who don't know she is also the mother of Mariska Hargitay from Law and order SVU mother.


----------



## ame

Yep. Marishka is the spitting image of her mom too.


----------



## ceya

Seanymph said:


> Jane Mansfield- 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.life.com


Nope....not that greedy.I would satisfy with 6ct


----------



## birkin101

Seanymph said:


> Jane Mansfield- 1958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.life.com


 
I need to get me one of those!!! Wow! It almost looks like a cocktail ring!


----------



## Julide

Seanymph said:


> This ring was given to her I believe by her second husband Mickey(or Micklos) Hargitay. From what I could find they say it was 10 ct. For those who don't know she is also the mother of Mariska Hargitay from Law and order SVU mother.



Ooo!! 10 ct wow!! It looks huge!!



ceya said:


> Nope....not that greedy.I would satisfy with 6ct



Honestly 6 ct is really not that big. I think only 11 mm across...so go ahead be greedy!!



birkin101 said:


> I need to get me one of those!!! Wow! It almost looks like a cocktail ring!



ITA!!It would look great with your bags!!


----------



## Swanky

"6 crt is not that big"?  The average is more like .5 crts. . .  6 crt IS big


----------



## Julide

^^*Swanky* I was kidding!!


----------



## Swanky

oh! I couldn't smell the sarcasm


----------



## nyc_cady

This is Ali Larter, same initials, different last name! 



ellief said:


> Ali Landry


----------



## ceya

Julide said:


> ^^*Swanky* I was kidding!!



Okay......so that 6ct seems still too greedy?.....alright, I will take.........5 and a half cts.  Assure it must be GIA certified in VVS1 and H color at the minimum.  
Is it ok now? 

Please confirm


----------



## Julide

ceya said:


> Okay......so that 6ct seems still too greedy?.....alright, I will take.........5 and a half cts.  Assure it must be GIA certified in VVS1 and H color at the minimum.
> Is it ok now?
> 
> Please confirm



:lolots:I think 5.98 cts is just fine!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sorry to barge in here....
Just curious...does anyone know...

did khloes ring get a double halo when she added the halo? Or did she alter it again??


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*IIRC, she only altered her ring once (she altered it from it's original split prong setting to a halo).*~* 

Credit: Khloe Kardashian's Blog


----------



## YSoLovely

luvs*it* said:


> *~*IIRC, she only altered her ring once (she altered it from it's original split prong setting to a halo).*~*
> 
> Credit: Khloe Kardashian's Blog




I liked the original sooooo much better than what she has now...


----------



## ame

Agreed.

The halo definitely does look like a double.


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*IIRC, she only altered her ring once (she altered it from it's original split prong setting to a halo).*~*
> 
> Credit: Khloe Kardashian's Blog



It definitely different looking than the other one... IMO The original was nicer. Halos don't appeal to me on stones larger than 2.5-3 carats.


----------



## ceya

Julide said:


> :lolots:I think 5.98 cts is just fine!!



Your were greedy than I thought


----------



## lovehgss1

YSoLovely said:


> I liked the original sooooo much better than what she has now...


 
Me too, I loved the original. Now it looks like everybody elses halo ring...except huge.


----------



## amoxie92

agree^...the original was much classier.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

What is the carat weight of Khloe's center stone?


----------



## Julide

ceya said:


> Your were greedy than I thought



Maybe I wans't kidding...:shame:sorry.

Swanky I apologize to you too...:shame:

LookingGood35  I think Khloes stone was around 12 cts? I think....


----------



## Seanymph

Melissa Rycroft( Bachelor/ Dancing with The Stars)






wetpaint.com


----------



## Seanymph

Vienna Girardi ( Bachelor)






wetpaint.com


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rebecca Romijn*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ame

^ Hers looks MUCH better than the awful dangling thing she had after she had her kids.


----------



## Swanky

I think that was before she made it dangly, no?


----------



## ame

no pre-dangly it was a honker solitaire on a thin yg with yellow diamonds leon-style band.


----------



## ame

though she's had it in multiple settings since the proposal I think


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> What is the carat weight of Khloe's center stone?


 
Some say it's 9 some say it's 12


----------



## Swanky

I do not believe her CENTER stone to be a 12 crt stone.  I think it's cttw.


----------



## luvs*it*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think that was before she made it dangly, no?



*~*Those pics were taken on April 5th or 6th so I think she changed her setting again...it def looks much better now!! That dangling setting was awful. Lol*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooke Shields*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Seanymph

Jodi Sweetin (Stephanie from full house)


----------



## nyc_cady

I do not like this at all!! It looks so dated and not in a good way! 



Seanymph said:


> Jodi Sweetin (Stephanie from full house)


----------



## Contessa

nyc_cady said:


> I do not like this at all!! It looks so dated and not in a good way!



Remember the terrible baguettes from the 80's?????


----------



## nyc_cady

Contessa said:


> Remember the terrible baguettes from the 80's?????


 
OMG....that's exactly what I was thinking!!!  

And honestly, I may get lambasted for this, but I personally have never liked the Princess Diana engagement ring.  I mean I'm sure it was lovely when it was given to her, but now it too, looks dated.  

And I understand the sentimentality (is that even a word??) behind it, but I think it should have perhaps been made into a necklace or something, as opposed as given for ANOTHER engagement.  Royalty or not...I don't think it's ever good to recycle a ring where the marriage didn't end well.


----------



## Contessa

nyc_cady said:


> OMG....that's exactly what I was thinking!!!
> 
> And honestly, I may get lambasted for this, but I personally have never liked the Princess Diana engagement ring.  I mean I'm sure it was lovely when it was given to her, but now it too, looks dated.
> 
> And I understand the sentimentality (is that even a word??) behind it, but I think it should have perhaps been made into a necklace or something, as opposed as given for ANOTHER engagement.  Royalty or not...I don't think it's ever good to recycle a ring where the marriage didn't end well.



While I understand the sentiment behind it, I will say that that ring did not symbolize a happy marriage.


----------



## Seanymph

Seanymph said:


> Jodi Sweetin (Stephanie from full house)


peoplestylewatch.com


----------



## Seanymph

nyc_cady said:


> OMG....that's exactly what I was thinking!!!
> 
> And honestly, I may get lambasted for this, but I personally have never liked the Princess Diana engagement ring.  I mean I'm sure it was lovely when it was given to her, but now it too, *looks dated.  *
> 
> And I understand the sentimentality (is that even a word??) behind it,* but I think it should have perhaps been made into a necklace or something, as opposed as given for ANOTHER engagement.  Royalty or not...I don't think it's ever good to recycle a ring where the marriage didn't end well.*


*
*
Couldn't agree more!!!!!!


----------



## Seanymph

Rosalyn Sanchez and Eric Winter











instyle.com


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My new fav Hilary Duff wedding ring.

I wish I could learn to upload large photos not just attachemnts. 

Note: the last photo made me start shopping for a Rolex 

Happy Saturday Ladies


----------



## Babilu

Hillary's ring is enormous! wow...
Love her bracelets too...


----------



## birkin101

Julide said:


> Ooo!! 10 ct wow!! It looks huge!!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly 6 ct is really not that big. I think only 11 mm across...so go ahead be greedy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!!It would look great with your bags!!


 
I totally agree


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff's ring again!! 
14ct radiant I think


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff Radiant Love this shot of the wedding ring.
Swanky Mama where are you?
Radiant size? You are sooo good at carat sizes

Center Stone Please!!!!!!!!! Carats?


----------



## Swanky

I think the center stone is about 10crts.  Below you can see the center stone weight better I think since there's no fussy bands w/ it.




it's been on my computer, no idea where this pic came from


----------



## Seanymph

Elizabeth Taylor

Just look at the size of that rock compared to her finger





orderofsplendor.blogspot.com


----------



## Seanymph

Brittany Murphy





diamondsnews.com


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hilary Duff Radiant Love this shot of the wedding ring.
> Swanky Mama where are you?
> Radiant size? You are sooo good at carat sizes
> 
> Center Stone Please!!!!!!!!! Carats?




Close shot


----------



## birkin101

Larsa Pippen - RH of Miami


----------



## Julide

^^I love her bracelets!! Would love to know more about them!!


----------



## purplepinky

^^They are by Loren Jewels.


----------



## Julide

^^


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Is that Larsa's engagment ring from Scottie?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the center stone is about 10crts. Below you can see the center stone weight better I think since there's no fussy bands w/ it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been on my computer, no idea where this pic came from


 

Thanks I can always count on you


----------



## birkin101

Julide said:


> ^^


 
You and I have such similar tastes!!! I just did a research on them last week.. Kardashians are apparently always wearing them.


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> You and I have such similar tastes!!! I just did a research on them last week.. Kardashians are apparently always wearing them.



Who knew!I loved the site! So many things I would want!! I am going to go back and check out pics from the kardashian thread!!I really like the jennifer bracelet!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Katy Perry & Miranda Kerr*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise 

Katy Perry: Her e-ring would've looked better with a thinner band...I thought she had a thinner band at one point? 











Miranda Kerr: Her e-ring is unique, yet very pretty!!


----------



## Bentley1

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Katy Perry & Miranda Kerr*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise
> 
> Katy Perry: Her e-ring would've looked better with a thinner band...I thought she had a thinner band at one point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda Kerr: Her e-ring is unique, yet very pretty!!



Miranda's ring is cute, looks like a cluster rings.  A bit on the modest side from what I would have expected for a top model, but its dainty and looks pretty on her slim fingers.


----------



## Seanymph

Jessica Simpson





Since1910.com


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*The more I see Jessica's, the more I like it.*~*


----------



## Seanymph

Ivanka *****





a-citylove.blogspot.com


----------



## Seanymph

Sandra Bullock





eskaejeweller.com.au


----------



## kksugi

How many carats is Larsa Pippen's center stone?  Is it a radiant cut?


----------



## Babilu

Seanymph said:


> Ivanka *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a-citylove.blogspot.com



I love Ivanka's, but for some reason I thought it was bigger...?


----------



## Contessa

Babilu said:


> I love Ivanka's, but for some reason I thought it was bigger...?


 
I think I remember reading somewhere that hers is around 5 carats or so. Pretty modest considering.


----------



## Sassys

Contessa said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that hers is around 5 carats or so. Pretty modest considering.


 

Yeah, I think Instyle magazine said it was 5 carat cushion cut.


----------



## Babilu

Contessa said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that hers is around 5 carats or so. Pretty modest considering.



It is modest...especially considering she owns a jewelry store! I think the fact that her rock isn't THAT big, makes me like her even more...proves she isn't trying to show off..


----------



## birkin101

Julide said:


> Who knew!I loved the site! So many things I would want!! I am going to go back and check out pics from the kardashian thread!!I really like the jennifer bracelet!


 
Kris Jenner, Khloe and Kim are always spotted wearing them.  Just even do a search on Zimbio.


----------



## KathyB

Seanymph said:


> Elizabeth Taylor
> 
> Just look at the size of that rock compared to her finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orderofsplendor.blogspot.com


 Isn't this ring in the Smithsonian now?


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> Kris Jenner, Khloe and Kim are always spotted wearing them.  Just even do a search on Zimbio.


----------



## beastofthefields

anyone have a pic of Martine McCutcheon's new engagement ring??????? xx


----------



## triotrio

Miranda Kerr's is dainty, but look at her finger - she couldn't fit much more on there. Her wedding ring and diamond band (Tiffany Metro?) are obviously the thinnest she could find.

So perhaps she just has really small fingers. It looks Vintage as well, you'd never know, it could be a Bloom family piece. 

Katy Perry - what were you thinking?? That wedding ring looks like a Bedazzled Band Aid!
It looks OK on Russell, but she should have gotten hers a bit thinner, at least.


----------



## ame

triotrio said:


> Katy Perry - what were you thinking?? That wedding ring looks like a Bedazzled Band Aid!
> It looks OK on Russell, but she should have gotten hers a bit thinner, at least.


I absolutely agree.

I do think that Miranda kerr's is probably an antique. She's Australian and he's I thought British/Scottish so neither is from a place that "big bling" is the norm.


----------



## birkin101

Did anyone see Adriana's new e-ring(RH of Miami)?  During the season finale it was announced that she is now engaged.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Rachael Ray*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Bentley1

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Rachael Ray*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise




Not loving her W-bands.


----------



## Teddyjazzy

Wow


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe as a chef she didn't want it to get in her way?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Watching Khloe's new show and Loving the ring


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Watching Khloe's new show and Loving the ring



Not loving the setting. I think a larger stone should be the centerpiece not hidden in micropave...


----------



## luvs*it*

Julide said:


> Not loving the setting. I think a larger stone should be the centerpiece not hidden in micropave...


 
*~*I think so too, but it looks gorgeous either way.*~*


----------



## Julide

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I think so too, but it looks gorgeous either way.*~*



I would'nt complain if I got that ring either!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Julide said:


> I would'nt complain if I got that ring either!!


 
*~*Me neither!!! I'd be flashing that ring all over the place!!  *~*


----------



## eggpudding

I actually LOVE the re-set version of Khloe's ring  the more bling the better!


----------



## jmaemonte

eggpudding said:


> I actually LOVE the re-set version of Khloe's ring  the more bling the better!


 Me too!


----------



## missD

^ Your yellow diamond is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

missD said:


> ^ Your yellow diamond is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mewt

is it just me? but I don't like large blings at all. I prefer more modest ones that are 1/3 the size of the finger's width. at most, 1/2. I don't understand the glamour of big rocks, other than that it would cost a fortune. xD anyone care to explain what you see in them? (genuinely curious!)


----------



## luvs*it*

mewt said:


> is it just me? but I don't like large blings at all. I prefer more modest ones that are 1/3 the size of the finger's width. at most, 1/2. I don't understand the glamour of big rocks, other than that it would cost a fortune. xD anyone care to explain what you see in them? (genuinely curious!)



*~*For me personally, I want my e-ring/w-band to be stacked diamond eternity bands (black & white diamonds!!!), the bigger rocks are just fun to look at. If I had my choice, I would not choose a big rock as an e-ring, but they are *stunning* to see. I hope that makes sense. Lol*~*


----------



## mewt

^ah, that makes sense! like looking at a precious piece in a museum, right? like you wouldn't wear it, but you'd love having it around your house or just looking at it? I can get that. (: I suppose most people don't wear their e-rings on a daily basis, after getting married! hmm


----------



## missD

mewt said:


> is it just me? but I don't like large blings at all. I prefer more modest ones that are 1/3 the size of the finger's width. at most, 1/2. I don't understand the glamour of big rocks, other than that it would cost a fortune. xD anyone care to explain what you see in them? (genuinely curious!)




*I think it's just you!*

Just kidding! I love nice sparkly things. I think it's just the bird in me! Hmmm...I've read before that birds are attracted to sparkly things.


----------



## luvs*it*

mewt said:


> ^ah, that makes sense! like looking at a precious piece in a museum, right? like you wouldn't wear it, but you'd love having it around your house or just looking at it? I can get that. (: I suppose most people don't wear their e-rings on a daily basis, after getting married! hmm


 
*~*Exactly.  If someone gave me a huge diamond, I probably wouldn't keep it, because it's just not my style.  Plus, I'd rather spend that amount on purses & shoes than a diamond (but I'm not knocking those that love large diamonds), it's just my preference.  I love seeing pics of diamonds though!! So sparkly & pretty...  *~*


----------



## mewt

missD said:


> *I think it's just you!*
> 
> Just kidding! I love nice sparkly things. I think it's just the bird in me! Hmmm...I've read before that birds are attracted to sparkly things.



I like sparkly things too! but I prefer them more petite (at least, when I'll have to wear it).  some birds indeed are attracted to bling. crows and magpies are famous for liking the shiny!

perhaps my taste in gigantic shinies just hasn't been cultivated yet. perhaps one day I'll get one on my finger and decide, hey, I like it. xD but up to now, I've only seen large blings in photos, and they always look overdone imo. like I prefer jewelry to accent the person, not the other way around.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Reese Witherspoon...I love her wedding band(s)!!! I wonder if she stacked them, or if it's one ring that just looks like a stack?? Very pretty!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ame

I saw a photo of her coming out of the gym and it was definitely either three separate rings, or a double row and a single.


----------



## Swanky

To each their own 
Some love big bling and have the personality to carry it off, others don't even like diamonds 
I disagree about about married women not wearing their rings everyday though.  
I wear mine daily and it's considered large and I can't think of one of my friends who goes w/o hers.
Maybe it's poll time!?


----------



## jmaemonte

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> To each their own
> Some love big bling and have the personality to carry it off, others don't even like diamonds
> I disagree about about married women not wearing their rings everyday though.
> I wear mine daily and it's considered large and I can't think of one of my friends who goes w/o hers.
> Maybe it's poll time!?



Totally agree!  I wear mine daily too.  It puts a smile on my face and adds a little bit of sunshine to my day.


----------



## cakegirl

I don't know many people who wear their e ring daily. Most women I know wear their wedding band (often an eternity band) during the day and the ering for going out/dressing up.  My friends are in NYC, Texas and the Deep South and that seems pretty consistent among them all.


----------



## Swanky

I'm in TX and see full on e-rings all day! 

Interestingly, 76% of our members so far wear their's everyday.


----------



## ame

When we go to TX we see em all the time! Some are quite impressive!  

I mostly see them here also.


----------



## Swanky

Hit me up next you're here Ame!


----------



## carlinha

i wear my ering + wedding band all the time too.  i have never been without both since i got married.  i would honestly feel naked without it.


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hit me up next you're here Ame!



Sure will! November most likely. I was hoping for summer but instead we have a wedding.


----------



## missD

I'm sooooooo a bling magpie / crow. You sometimes need to PEEEELLLL me Graff's display windows.


----------



## Bentley1

Reese's set is so feminine and romantic!  I really love her e-ring and dainty w-bands stacked.

So pretty!


----------



## mjlover1977

i def wear my rings every day ... why wouldnt you want to gaze at sparkles every day!?


----------



## Stacklvr

mjlover1977 said:


> i def wear my rings every day ... why wouldnt you want to gaze at sparkles every day!?


 
...and be reminded of the person who chose it and gave it to you?


----------



## mewt

wouldn't you be afraid of getting it lost/stolen/broken? I know I'd be paranoid with something worth 10k+ on my hands! eep


----------



## ame

Mine's worth more than that but that's what insurance is for! And my last set WAS stolen. So while the initial shock has still not worn off, I have a new set


----------



## Swanky

No, I'm not scared.


----------



## jmaemonte

ame said:


> Mine's worth more than that but that's what insurance is for! And my last set WAS stolen. So while the initial shock has still not worn off, I have a new set



 Agreed!  Definitely have it insured. I don't believe in having beautiful things and not enjoying them.


----------



## mewt

insurance! I never thought of that. don't they penalize you for losing it in SOME way, or how much do you pay out for insurance? how many times can you lose it and still be insured? (I have no clue about this)

but that's cool, and I like the idea of "if I have something beautiful I ought to enjoy it" haha.

I like this one:






Michelle Leslie's e-ring. idk who she is, but she designed the ring herself and it looks so delicate+sparkly!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Melania ******~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Swanky

We have a great thread about insuring jewelry if you run a search


----------



## DebbieAnn

mewt said:


> insurance! I never thought of that. don't they penalize you for losing it in SOME way, or how much do you pay out for insurance? how many times can you lose it and still be insured? (I have no clue about this)
> 
> but that's cool, and I like the idea of "if I have something beautiful I ought to enjoy it" haha.
> 
> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Leslie's e-ring. idk who she is, but she designed the ring herself and it looks so delicate+sparkly!


 

*She's a model from Australia.*


----------



## ame

mewt said:


> insurance! I never thought of that. don't they penalize you for losing it in SOME way, or how much do you pay out for insurance? how many times can you lose it and still be insured? (I have no clue about this)


I had my wedding set stolen and was paid out, replaced it and reinsured it. If you're legitimately losing, I would think that eventually they will wonder about what the hell you do in your life, but not many lose more than maybe one.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian-Odom...even though the whole ring isn't in the pic, it's a good detail shot!! It's so sparkly...*~* 

Credit: Khloe Kardashian TwitPic


----------



## ame

Her nails are horrid. But the double halo is interesting. It's already 9ct...why a double halo!


----------



## Swanky

*smh*


----------



## kksugi

I totally love Melania *****'s ring, it's so pretty!!


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno, I've never liked Khloe's ring.  Very clunky and chunky, not very elegant at all.  Reminds me of a smaller version of Marasol's ring from Housewives of Miami. 

Melania's ring looks small in that picture, given that its around 12 carats.  Beautiful, elegant ring though.


----------



## needloub

ame said:


> Her nails are horrid. But the double halo is interesting. It's already 9ct...why a double halo!



At first, I hated the halo and then I loved the halo. Now after seeing it again close-up, I prefer it without. The stone was so insane on its own and I wish she kept the original.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jurnee Smollett*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## whoops

needloub said:


> At first, I hated the halo and then I loved the halo. Now after seeing it again close-up, I prefer it without. The stone was so insane on its own and I wish she kept the original.



Maybe it's just me but Khloe has to have reset her ring more than that once! Because the halos she has had does not look the same. I swore the first reset was a single halo? Now it's double?

Or maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me!
My favorite is still the first!


----------



## Jennifer.L

whoops said:


> Maybe it's just me but Khloe has to have reset her ring more than that once! Because the halos she has had does not look the same. I swore the first reset was a single halo? Now it's double?
> 
> Or maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me!
> My favorite is still the first!




No, I thought I noticed that, too. 
It seems as if, every time she gets her set redone, it's gets bigger and bigger. I love diamonds but, after a certain carat weight, it starts to look fake, in my opinion.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Gwyneth Paltrow*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Julide

^^I love the setting of Gwyneths but I feel that this delicate beautiful setting would look better...*I can't believe that I am saying this!*...with a...smaller stoneush:


----------



## Swanky

Not me! I LOVE the contrast of a big stone w/ a delicate setting


----------



## evansad

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in TX and see full on e-rings all day!
> 
> Interestingly, 76% of our members so far wear their's everyday.


I agree Swanky! Im from TX too and I see them worn all the time! I wear mine everyday to work, but because I'm a nurse, I take it off to scrub. Other than that, it;s ALWAYS on


----------



## FreshLilies

Julide said:


> ^^I love the setting of Gwyneths but I feel that this delicate beautiful setting would look better...*I can't believe that I am saying this!*...with a...smaller stoneush:



Agreed. It looks like it's going to snap off! Smaller stone or wider setting. It's too much of a contrast.


----------



## Julide

FreshLilies said:


> Agreed. It looks like it's going to snap off! Smaller stone or wider setting. It's too much of a contrast.



I agree!!


----------



## amber11

i'm in love with gwyneth's! it is by FAR my favorite celebrity/anybodys ring


----------



## whoops

Julide said:


> I agree!!



me too! Id be so terrified that would snap off and bye bye stone...

but then again that's what's insurance is for!


----------



## Pursonification

I love Gwyneth Paltrow's engagement ring , it suits her very well!  I wish I had longer fingers *sigh*. 

I also love both Reese Witherspoon's previous and current one, as well as Leanne Rimes previous engagement ring from Dean Sheremet.  However, my all time favorite is Kate Walsh's engagement ring from when she was married to Alex Young.


----------



## Swanky

Waiting for pics of Kristin Cavallari's ring!


----------



## ame

I was just coming here to post that!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooke Shields*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kksugi

I read that Kristin Cavallari's e-ring is 5.2 carats!!  WOW!!!  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Bentley1

Me too dying to see Kristin's ring!!!!!!  I'm sure it's amazing!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*In the meantime (while we wait for pics of Kristin's e-ring)...Mandy Moore*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kbella86

Who is Kristin engaged to?


----------



## Bentley1

Kristin is engaged to the Chicago Bears Quarterback Jay Cutler

http://leisureblogs.chicagotribune....jay-cutler-and-kristin-cavallari-engaged.html


----------



## chinkee21

Ooh, cannot wait to see it either!


----------



## LovethatLuxe

Kate Hudson is enagaged too! I saw her ring on the Today show and it is HUGE!! I think it is emerald cut at least 3 carat center stone. Can't wait for close up pics!


----------



## amina.pink

Kate Hudson's

Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Swanky

That's way bigger than 3 crts!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can any of you ladies find the engagment ring of Tamar Braxton, watched the show last night and her ring was FAB!  She is the sister of Toni Braxton and appears on the Braxton Family Values. I want a good look at that diamond.


----------



## bling*lover

Kate Hudson's e-ring is gorgeous, i'm no expert but I agree with Swanky it's bigger than 3crts for sure. I'm looking forward to seeing Kristen's e-ring, I wasn't even aware she had gotten engaged until I read it in here.


----------



## whoops

Gosh! Can't these celebrities be a little more considerate! People are waiting... Lol

I really want to see Kristin's ring but she totally hid it in the pictures! And Kate Hudsons ring looks so nice and elegant, definitely closer to 5 maybe? I don't even remember how her first one looked like.


----------



## NoSnowHere

amina.pink said:


> Kate Hudson's
> 
> Credit: Daily Mail


 Wow!


----------



## NoSnowHere

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brooke Shields*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


Her rubies need a cleaning!


----------



## Contessa

I don't care for Kate Hudson whatsoever, but her ring is beautiful. 

I know that emerald cuts show up smaller depending on how they're cut, so it's possible that it's 3 carats

Looks like she's engaged to another 'winner' as well. See how long this one lasts.......


----------



## LovethatLuxe

*Amina.pink* you are awesome! I was hoping someone would post it by my lunch break! Wowsers! I knew it was bigger that 3 carats at the least but JEEZ thats a honker!!!


----------



## kksugi

I read that Kate Hudson's ering is 9 carats?  WOW!!


----------



## ame

See that doesn't look like 9ct to me. But it's lovely!


----------



## Bentley1

I didn't even know Kate Hudson was dating.  She is somehow WAY off my radar of interest.  But her ring is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jahpson

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Khloe Kardashian-Odom...even though the whole ring isn't in the pic, it's a good detail shot!! It's so sparkly...*~*
> 
> Credit: Khloe Kardashian TwitPic




looks like costume jewelry


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brooke Burke*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Sassys

another shot of Kate's new ring


----------



## bling*lover

Bentley1 said:


> I didn't even know Kate Hudson was dating. She is somehow WAY off my radar of interest. But her ring is beautiful!!!


 
Dating, then pregnant and now engaged!


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> another shot of Kate's new ring


thank you! i just saw this on TV and new if I came to PF there'd be a nice detailed pic  love this place!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kyle Richards & Sara Rue*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Swanky

lots of halos!


----------



## Contessa

Actually, Swanky, you're right! Kate Hudson's sparkler is a whopping 9 carats!!! (centre stone) & cost approx $200k


----------



## jmaemonte

Kristin Cavallari (credit STARTRAKS)


----------



## kksugi

Kristin's ering looks like it is an asscher cut.   Do u know how many carats it is?


----------



## amina.pink

^^^ I read 5.2 crts.


----------



## amber11

oy i don't like kristins at all, the asscher is nice but the band doesnt seem to go with it- and it doesn't look her age if you know what i mean?


----------



## Contessa

Kristin's does not look like 5 carats.


----------



## ame

no way is that 5ct


----------



## candypants1100

i dont care for kristin's.... i like the center stone, but the setting is so....'heavy'...


----------



## whoops

I know... I'm disappointed lol. It might be 5 carats since acher stones face up so small? The setting seems inconsistent with the stone though... I wonder if she helped pick it


----------



## wintotty

I have a 3 carat cushion, and it looks like that on my finger. I'm sure she has much thinner finger than mine, so there's no way that is over 5 carats.....

I don't like the setting at all.......for her age especially.


----------



## ame

whoops said:


> I know... I'm disappointed lol. It might be 5 carats since acher stones face up so small? The setting seems inconsistent with the stone though... I wonder if she helped pick it


She might have but that's not 5ct. There's a thread on the other site where there's a 5ct Asscher shown and this is not the same size by any stretch. Id wager MAYBE this one is a 3ctish stone and the rest of the stones help it total 5.2. That or this girl has some wicked huge man hands.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> She might have but that's not 5ct. There's a thread on the other site where there's a 5ct Asscher shown and this is not the same size by any stretch. Id wager MAYBE this one is a 3ctish stone and the rest of the stones help it total 5.2. That or this girl has some wicked huge man hands.



Lol at man hands. The average size is a 6 so maybe she on the top part? I know my sister tried an asscher in one carat and that thing disappeared on her 3.5 finger as compared to other cuts. I was so surprised how small they face up.

Ive always wondered that. Do people claim total weight or center stone weight? I always consider it centerstone but then I know people that could total? Like in terms of celeb columns do they mean total?


----------



## luvs*it*

amber11 said:


> oy i don't like kristins at all, the asscher is nice but the band doesnt seem to go with it- and it doesn't look her age if you know what i mean?


 
*~*I agree...I think it's pretty, but it doesn't suit her.*~*


----------



## Swanky

Asschers DO face up smaller for sure.  And as high as it looks to be sitting up - based on the shadow on the setting - it could be VERY bottom heavy.
The pic does the setting no favors.  I bet it looks better IRL or in better lighting.

people.com


----------



## whoops

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Asschers DO face up smaller for sure.  And as high as it looks to be sitting up - based on the shadow on the setting - it could be VERY bottom heavy.
> The pic does the setting no favors.  I bet it looks better IRL or in better lighting.
> 
> people.com
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/stylewatch/blog/110509/kristin-cavallari-300x400.jpg



I hope she does an interview soon so we can get a bigger better image! The other zoom picture didn't look like the one you just posted. It definitely had enough finger coverage for a larger carat stone so I guess we all need to wait and see!

Contessa - love your new avatar!


----------



## vanbruntsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Asschers DO face up smaller for sure.  And as high as it looks to be sitting up - based on the shadow on the setting - it could be VERY bottom heavy.
> The pic does the setting no favors.  I bet it looks better IRL or in better lighting.
> 
> people.com
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/stylewatch/blog/110509/kristin-cavallari-300x400.jpg



I agree-Asschers tend to be very bottom heavy and don't sparkle as much or face up as well as other stones. I really wanted an Asscher but went with a square Radiant bc of this. I am sure her ring is pretty though, irregardless. I would have gone with a more dainty setting, personally.


----------



## Contessa

Thanks Whoops! 

While I love the Asscher, I agree with others that the setting is heavy duty.


----------



## Swanky

one more, this one shows proportion on finger better IMO:
dailymail


----------



## whoops

That I would believe is 5 carats...

Of all the effort she put in to hide it at the airport I thought she was going to keep it hidden for at least a few more days... But then she chooses to reveal it while she is going to the gym... That is one of the few occasions I could understand leaving it at home. But to each thier own! At least we got to see it! 

I still can't believe she is my age though.... Not sure why. I also didn't know they have only started dating since last Fall. But the again I'm not a fan of the guy either... Or hers... So eh


----------



## ame

whoops said:


> Lol at man hands. The average size is a 6 so maybe she on the top part? I know my sister tried an asscher in one carat and that thing disappeared on her 3.5 finger as compared to other cuts. I was so surprised how small they face up.
> 
> Ive always wondered that. Do people claim total weight or center stone weight? I always consider it centerstone but then I know people that could total? Like in terms of celeb columns do they mean total?


I think it totally depends. I almost always just assume the main stone but it depends how sensational they want it to sound. 

Asschers are totally bottom heavy. I would like to see how a shallower one would look tho. The Octavia that GOG sells is TDF but it's effectively an octahedron. 



whoops said:


> That I would believe is 5 carats...



Agreed, the size in THAT image is much more likely to be larger than I initially guessed, but I still don't say 5c. But the setting is not very attractive and is not good for that stone.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Kristen's ring is pretty IMO.


----------



## bling*lover

I'm a little disapointed in Kristen's ring, I don't think it's ugly or anything like that but it certainly wasn't what I was expecting. The front on pics make it look a little better on her though!


----------



## Pinkskyies

Kristen rings is really pretty.

I love Kate hudson  ring it look really pretty on her hand.


----------



## Jennifer.L

Ugh, I hate to sound so.... I don't know, but I really do not care for Kristin's ring. As many have already said, the asscher is beautiful but the setting leaves a lot to be desired. 

Now, Kate Hudson's ring.... that is pure perfection!!!


----------



## Bentley1

I was disappointed too when I saw it.  For some reason I had this image in my head of something more fabulous.  Its "cute" but I'm underwhelmed.

Asschers are a beautiful cut, but darn that they face up SO small.  My brother proposed with a 2 carat Asscher and honestly it looks about 1-1.25 and my SIL's finger is only a size 4.


----------



## mjlover1977

Im not a massive asscher fan so not loving Kristin's but Kate's e-ring is stunning!


----------



## iloverelaxbear

And of course, the royal ring, can't think of a more fitting time to post this!
Congratulations Kate and William!
I really love how Kate chose the blue dress to match the ring, she looks gorgeous!
And I must say, the royal gene pool is getting better and better XD


----------



## PinkTulip

Does anyone have a close up of Holly Branson's engagement ring?


----------



## black jade

ame said:


> She might have but that's not 5ct. There's a thread on the other site where there's a 5ct Asscher shown and this is not the same size by any stretch. Id wager MAYBE this one is a 3ctish stone and the rest of the stones help it total 5.2. That or this girl has some wicked huge man hands.


 That's a beautiful 5 carat asscher on the other site.
I tend to like asschers in photos but the couple I have seen in real life, I don't like.  In a closeup photo they look so wonderfully clean and geometric, especially the ones with the windmills.  In real life, the ones I have seen are so small for their size that I don't see any windmills or anything else.  Plus they tend to have a glassy look I find unattractive.
Maybe I just haven's een the right one yet though.  I don't live in diamondland or anything.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Babilu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Asschers DO face up smaller for sure.  And as high as it looks to be sitting up - based on the shadow on the setting - it could be VERY bottom heavy.
> The pic does the setting no favors.  I bet it looks better IRL or in better lighting.
> 
> people.com
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/stylewatch/blog/110509/kristin-cavallari-300x400.jpg



I have to agree with the other girls...I'm not loving this ring at all! If it only had a more delicate and simple setting...


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Mariah seems to ensure the photogs get a snap of her ring.


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ Mariah seems to ensure the photogs get a snap of her ring.



What's embarrassing is that it looks almost identical to the one he gave his previous fiancé Selita Ebanks.... You seriously at a glance would think they were the same.

I would not want a ring that resembled a previous fiancé ring, in fact I'd go lengths to make sure it was different. Change the metal, shape... Etc


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> What's embarrassing is that it looks almost identical to the one he gave his previous fiancé Selita Ebanks.... You seriously at a glance would think they were the same.
> 
> I would not want a ring that resembled a previous fiancé ring, in fact I'd go lengths to make sure it was different. Change the metal, shape... Etc



Totally. He either doesn't give a damn or he really has no idea and was just lazy and chose a design same/similar to his ex fiance.  Reminds me of Sarkozy - he gave THE SAME EXACT RING to his wife, Carla Bruni as he did his ex-wife.  Creepy.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Danica McKellar & Jada Pinkett-Smith*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## amber11

birkin101 said:


>



i don't like how big the side stones are,

it makes it look chunky and way too pointy

if they were at least a 1/2 carat smaller it may look better, but it just looks ostentatious and distracts from the beauty of the center stone


----------



## Julide

whoops said:


> What's embarrassing is that it looks almost identical to the one he gave his previous fiancé Selita Ebanks.... You seriously at a glance would think they were the same.
> 
> I would not want a ring that resembled a previous fiancé ring, in fact I'd go lengths to make sure it was different. Change the metal, shape... Etc





kohl_mascara said:


> Totally. He either doesn't give a damn or he really has no idea and was just lazy and chose a design same/similar to his ex fiance.  Reminds me of Sarkozy - he gave THE SAME EXACT RING to his wife, Carla Bruni as he did his ex-wife.  Creepy.



I don't think its bad...there maybe a hundred reasons why it is similiar that have nothing to do with the ex. If its beautiful and the girl getting the ring likes itworks for me!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Julide said:


> I don't think its bad...there maybe a hundred reasons why it is similiar that have nothing to do with the ex. If its beautiful and the girl getting the ring likes itworks for me!!!



That's true.  If the girl loves it, then who cares right?  But I still think it's weird that Sarkozy bought the same ring for his ex-wife as he did Carla.  It's not something common like a diamond solitaire.  It's the Cupidion ring from the Dior fine jewelry collection.


----------



## Julide

kohl_mascara said:


> That's true.  If the girl loves it, then who cares right? * But I still think it's weird that Sarkozy bought the same ring for his ex-wife as he did Carla.*  It's not something common like a diamond solitaire.  *It's the Cupidion ring from the Dior fine jewelry collection.*



I know!! But she loves it!!I guess it works for them!! I think its pink too? I can't remember now...not my favorite style but if Sean *see picture at left and below!* were to propose with that ring...I would love it!!


----------



## Bentley1

kohl_mascara said:


> That's true.  If the girl loves it, then who cares right?  But I still think it's weird that Sarkozy bought the same ring for his ex-wife as he did Carla.  It's not something common like a diamond solitaire.  It's the Cupidion ring from the Dior fine jewelry collection.



How ODD.  I did not know he did that.  I mean who knows if she even likes it.  Not like she's going to complain to Sarkozy and ask to swap it out.  

The only time I can see the same ring being given to your next wife is if its a family heirloom and there is some heritage, legacy, etc. attached to it.  But to purchase the SAME style ring for 2 different wives is indeed questionable.  I can't imagine Carla thought to herself that of ALL the rings in the world I want the IDENTICAL to what you gave your ex.    Seems he just went with what HE liked.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Julide said:


> I know!! But she loves it!!I guess it works for them!! I think its pink too? I can't remember now...not my favorite style but if Sean *see picture at left and below!* were to propose with that ring...I would love it!!



Yes, both are the same color.  It looks red to me (it could be the computer) or it could even be a deep pink. I think I would like it as an anni ring. . .or a fun fashion ring but not as an e-ring! Esp if his ex-wife wore it on the same finger. . .









Bentley1 said:


> How ODD.  I did not know he did that.  I mean who knows if she even likes it.  Not like she's going to complain to Sarkozy and ask to swap it out.
> 
> The only time I can see the same ring being given to your next wife is if its a family heirloom and there is some heritage, legacy, etc. attached to it.  But to purchase the SAME style ring for 2 different wives is indeed questionable.  I can't imagine Carla thought to herself that of ALL the rings in the world I want the IDENTICAL to what you gave your ex.    Seems he just went with what HE liked.



Yeah, I totally agree.  I don't know what he was thinking. . .maybe his ex-wife gave him back the ring and he decided to re-gift it to Carla?   That would be very economical of him!


----------



## Julide

Very economical!!


----------



## birkin101

Maybe the ex-wife gave it back and it was re-gifted?!? Now it's not only original, but as Julide pointed out quite economical.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whoa!!!


----------



## Jeneen

I haven't been here in a while, and I want to say thanks to everyone for all the new pics!

I like Kristin C's ring, but it's not love for me... I looove asschers but agree it would have looked better with a simpler or thinner setting.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Creeeepy!!  

On another note... why are they wearing the heart facing away from them?


----------



## Bentley1

kohl_mascara said:


> Yes, both are the same color.  It looks red to me (it could be the computer) or it could even be a deep pink. I think I would like it as an anni ring. . .or a fun fashion ring but not as an e-ring! Esp if his ex-wife wore it on the same finger. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I totally agree.  I don't know what he was thinking. . .*maybe his ex-wife gave him back the ring and he decided to re-gift it to Carla?   That would be very economical of him*!



  How ridiculous of him, if that's the case. Whether he re-gifted or purchased the same ring, its all odd Thanks for sharing this bit of news about Skarkozy and his e-ring faux pas, it gave me a good laugh!


----------



## needloub

Jada's pointy nails are disgusting...it takes away from the beauty of her ring....


----------



## Stacklvr

kohl_mascara said:


> Yes, both are the same color. It looks red to me (it could be the computer) or it could even be a deep pink. I think I would like it as an anni ring. . .or a fun fashion ring but not as an e-ring! Esp if his ex-wife wore it on the same finger. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I totally agree. I don't know what he was thinking. . .maybe his ex-wife gave him back the ring and he decided to re-gift it to Carla?  That would be very economical of him!


 
what's even creepier is that his ex- and current wife could be twins, just an older and younger version. they have the same nose, mouth, features...


----------



## whoops

I remember being in London when the whole scandalous thing broke out and seeing naked pictures of her from her modeling days on the British tabloids. They did a whole comparison from the ex and current wife. Dishy stuff!

But seriously.... It's not like it's a traditional solitaire! This is completely a unique and recognizable ring.... *shaking my head*

And I also heard the same thing about wearing the heart in and not out so interesting they both face out?

In this situation, if presented with the same ring, what would you do? Or what if it was even just a reset of the same previous stone?


----------



## whoops

needloub said:


> Jada's pointy nails are disgusting...it takes away from the beauty of her ring....



Love her ring! Absolutely one of my favorites in this thread! Pears are so yummy looking! But I've never really liked it on her if that makes sense.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik







Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.


----------



## Cates

^wow, that's so big it looks like a cocktail ring!  That's crazy-WAY too much


----------



## whoops

It looks like a ring pop! Haha.... The color appears to be pretty warm looking (to me at least), makes it look even more like candy to me!

And yes.... Way way wayyyy too much! There's a limit to "bigger is better"


----------



## ame

Holy hell.


----------



## karo

One more picture of Kate Hudson's ring and Reese Witherspoon and her wedding ring


----------



## sparkledust

kohl_mascara said:


> Ooo, I want to know more about Anna Paquin's rings!!! They are both so unique. Any info on the cut and the stones in her band??




Her diamond is a rose cut, that's why it's not as brilliant, it's a 16-17th century cut, the stone was faceted on the top and the back is flat. When it's set the diamond is usually foiled on the back to make it appear brighter.

I'm not sure what her band is, but I like that she's chosen something so different.


----------



## originalheather

whoops said:


> It looks like a ring pop! Haha.... The color appears to be pretty warm looking (to me at least), makes it look even more like candy to me!
> 
> And yes.... Way way wayyyy too much! There's a limit to "bigger is better"


 

 Ring pop...good one!


----------



## HermesLuv

WHOA... I think this is the biggest round brilliant I've ever seen




YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.


----------



## Contessa

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.


 
I suppose if she ever runs out of tennis balls, this could easily substitute!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> I suppose if she ever runs out of tennis balls, this could easily substitute!!!



 

but I agree with whoops. . .the color looks yummy!


----------



## mewt

>


no way!! they look like the SAME PERSON. I thought it was the same person until I read the description, lol! they look like mother/daughter, or even the same person wearing sunglasses to cover up wrinkles. I was even thinking, wow, large sunglasses can sure hide a person's age well!

and Sania's gigantic ringpop ring is pretty funny! is it really a diamond? perhaps it's CZ or some substitute? what if someone abducted her just for her finger! yikes. on the other hand, most people probably won't even think it's a diamond! so I guess she's safe in that sense.


----------



## Blyen

kohl_mascara said:


> Yes, both are the same color.  It looks red to me (it could be the computer) or it could even be a deep pink. I think I would like it as an anni ring. . .or a fun fashion ring but not as an e-ring! Esp if his ex-wife wore it on the same finger. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I totally agree.  I don't know what he was thinking. . .maybe his ex-wife gave him back the ring and he decided to re-gift it to Carla?   That would be very economical of him!


Maybe a family ring?Like,who knows,his mother or father bought this originally and then,years after, gave it to him to give his wife?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Blyen said:


> Maybe a family ring?Like,who knows,his mother or father bought this originally and then,years after, gave it to him to give his wife?



Haha, maybe . . . but it doesn't quite look like a family heirloom. His father also apparently left Nicholas, his brothers and mother when he was 4 and didn't provide them too much financial help.  His mother could have bought it and passed it down to him but I wouldn't think it would appeal to a woman born in 1925 . . . but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Blyen

kohl_mascara said:


> Haha, maybe . . . but it doesn't quite look like a family heirloom. His father also apparently left Nicholas, his brothers and mother when he was 4 and didn't provide them too much financial help.  His mother could have bought it and passed it down to him but I wouldn't think it would appeal to a woman born in 1925 . . . but I could be completely wrong.


Or maybe he just has no imagination,lol


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kristin Cavallari...it looks prettier than it did at first.  I think it could be the lighting.  I still think the setting should be more delicate...*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Jennifer.L

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.



I'm sorry but that's just gaudy. It looks like a giant cz or piece of crystal.


----------



## Julide

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.



I don't like the setting.


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kristin Cavallari...it looks prettier than it did at first.  I think it could be the lighting.  I still think the setting should be more delicate...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



much much better!! Not my personal taste but better than before.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Natasha Bedingfield*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## amber11

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.



oh god now that is just ridiculous


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My new Fav!!! Hilary Duff's 10  carat engagment ring. 

I wanted to start my day with diamonds~~~ and I wanted to share some diamonds with you!!!!!!!!




I love the profile of her ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I want to post a large version of thie photo but I dont know how.
Help!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Is Kristen's ring different from the 1st one we saw?? it looks so different and I kinda like it now. 
Sania Mirza's is horrible


----------



## pandapharm

Holy crap Hilary's is huge!! did not know she was engaged. beautiful profile though, you're right!


----------



## ame

Hilary's setting is also different, it's now a micropave which I assume they did when the wedding bands were made.


----------



## Contessa

Stacklvr said:


> what's even creepier is that his ex- and current wife could be twins, just an older and younger version. they have the same nose, mouth, features...



Carla LOATHES being compared to his ex too. 

But I agree, there are definite similarities. Rumour has it, Carla may be pregnant??


----------



## ame

Contessa said:


> Carla LOATHES being compared to his ex too.


She may but he was married when they started their affair. So I feel very little sympathy for her.


----------



## whoops

pandapharm said:


> Holy crap Hilary's is huge!! did not know she was engaged. beautiful profile though, you're right!



She is actually already married! I always forget haha. I think she got married last year or year before? The hubby is a hockey player and supposedly his family owns a furniture company in Canada? I forget the details! But all these young celebs have been dating and marrying athletes more and more. Carrie Underwood, Kristin cav, Khloe k... Etc


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> She may but he was married when they started their affair. So I feel very little sympathy for her.



She does have a good education though & comes from $$$, so she's well-bred, behaved, and spoken. So, in turn, she has to be a little imperfect elsewhere, right??!! When I look at the French President though.....let's just say, he's not my type. I couldn't imagine going to bed with that.

I personally don't think she's aged all that well. But then, I don't believe she hasn't had anything "done"

It's sad these days the # of celebs you see who've ALL had something done to their face/body etc.......

But to get back on topic, that ring Carla's wearing does nothing for me.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> She may but he was married when they started their affair. So I feel very little sympathy for her.



Agreed! Much of my plane ride home was spent reading trash mags about it.... It's pretty much all I do in class now too. I have no sympathy for cheaters and homewreckers who knowingly enter the relationship when you know the other has a spouse at home! How does Carla expect to not be compared? He was already in office at the time too I think so there is going to be press coverage.

I also had to google that tennis player haha aparently her now husband  denied he was married and then at the last minute he filed for divorce from the "non existent" first wife.... No wonder the ring was so big haha jk! And the tennis player was engaged to a childhood friend about a year before she married this guy. interesting...


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> She does have a good education though & comes from $$$, so she's well-bred, behaved, and spoken. So, in turn, she has to be a little imperfect elsewhere, right??!! When I look at the French President though.....let's just say, he's not my type. I couldn't imagine going to bed with that.
> 
> I personally don't think she's aged all that well. But then, I don't believe she hasn't had anything "done"
> 
> It's sad these days the # of celebs you see who've ALL had something done to their face/body etc.......
> 
> But to get back on topic, that ring Carla's wearing does nothing for me.



Their relationship reminds me of j Lo and mark Anthony... 

And the only reason I could see her liking it (not my taste either) is that she has always shown favor towered wearing Dior clothing? And seems to like the brand?


----------



## Contessa

whoops said:


> Their relationship reminds me of j Lo and mark Anthony...
> 
> And the only reason I could see her liking it (not my taste either) is that she has always shown favor towered wearing Dior clothing? And seems to like the brand?



I don't know about the comparo to Mark A and JLo, but I do think that Mark A is BIZARRE. JLo isn't my fave either, although I love her make-up!!!

I'd never put Carla in the same category as JLo though. Carla is much more intelligent.


----------



## whoops

Oh! I'm not a fan of jlo too much either. I did when she was a fly girl but then as get career advanced, I wasn't a fan. I do like some of the romantic comedies though because I'm a sucker for those in general. Haha

But I meant in terms of appearance as a couple, there is some reminiscent of the two... Maybe the men being shorter and the wives being significantly more attractive to me? Purely physical comparison! Haha


----------



## ame

Mark Anthony seems to fit the weird Latin Male stereotype of controlling and oppressing their women. I have a few friends from Latin and South America and unless it's behind closed doors, I don't get where that stereotype comes from.

But they clearly belong together. He left Miss Universe for JLo and JLo seemed to be replacing him with other men.  But he buys her amazing bling, for sure.


----------



## pandapharm

whoops said:


> She is actually already married! I always forget haha. I think she got married last year or year before? The hubby is a hockey player and supposedly his family owns a furniture company in Canada? I forget the details! But all these young celebs have been dating and marrying athletes more and more. Carrie Underwood, Kristin cav, Khloe k... Etc



Oh wow I so don't keep up with celebrity gossip lol. That does seem to be an interesting trend.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kate Hudson...I'm normally not a fan of EC's, but her ring is GORG. Love it!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ame

Holy crap that thing is huge.


----------



## birkin101

I just died and went to heaven.  I am a sucker for ec, especially that size!!  I wonder what are the specs?


----------



## bling*lover

Kate Hudson's e-ring


----------



## Jennifer.L

bling*lover said:


> Kate Hudson's e-ring



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.



Ok, I was just going to ignore this obnoxious ring, but I can't.  I have to say that it is just beyond UGLY almost to the point of annoying me!  Some people are just so hungry, I swear.


----------



## triotrio

Am I the only one who thinks that Kate H's ring doesn't seem to suit her personality at all?

Now, obvs I don't know the girl, lol....but she always portrays herself as a boho free-spirited hippieish type. And that ring is very nice, but it's so...._classic_.

Doesn't remotely seem to fit _her_.

I've also just realised it's almost EXACTLY identical to the one Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall wears!


----------



## Sass

triotrio said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Kate H's ring doesn't seem to suit her personality at all?
> 
> Now, obvs I don't know the girl, lol....but she always portrays herself as a boho free-spirited hippieish type. And that ring is very nice, but it's so...._classic_.
> 
> Doesn't remotely seem to fit _her_.
> 
> I've also just realised it's almost EXACTLY identical to the one Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall wears!



Yes my thoughts exactly i couldn't work out what it was that didn't seeem to suit and that is exactly it ... She seems really free spirited etc and that kind of ring seems to suit someone more polished, formal or whatever.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bentley1 said:


> Ok, I was just going to ignore this obnoxious ring, but I can't.  I have to say that it is just beyond UGLY almost to the point of annoying me!  Some people are just so hungry, I swear.



I agree.  It's just obnoxious.


----------



## Stacklvr

Sass said:


> Yes my thoughts exactly i couldn't work out what it was that didn't seeem to suit and that is exactly it ... She seems really free spirited etc and that kind of ring seems to suit someone more polished, formal or whatever.


----------



## Kimf79

Anyone know anything about Reese Witherspoon's bands? They are very pretty & delicate...


----------



## ame

I think I read that they are the same "shank" as her e-ring, made by the same jeweler, and that he gave her three because one was him and two were her kids. Or something like that.


----------



## amber11

triotrio said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Kate H's ring doesn't seem to suit her personality at all?
> 
> Now, obvs I don't know the girl, lol....but she always portrays herself as a boho free-spirited hippieish type. And that ring is very nice, but it's so...._classic_.
> 
> Doesn't remotely seem to fit _her_.
> 
> I've also just realised it's almost EXACTLY identical to the one Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall wears!



no i thought the same thing when i first saw it, i expected something a little smaller with a little more character.. maybe antique something along those lines


----------



## mangowife

Just heard that Paul McCartney proposed to Nancy Shevell - can't wait to see pics of her e-ring!


----------



## Contessa

mangowife said:


> Just heard that Paul McCartney proposed to Nancy Shevell - can't wait to see pics of her e-ring!



He's been a busy boy these last years! Good for him!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wow at Kate H's ring! The fluorescence!


----------



## Kez

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.



That ring looks really fake, just like a glass ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Watching khloe on tv every week, that ring sparkles like crazy


----------



## whoops

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Watching khloe on tv every week, that ring sparkles like crazy



This girl seems to change her sets more often than I can keep up with! The kardashian shows are my guilty pleasure. DF just shakes his head


----------



## MsReya

Nancy Shevell - pics from Dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ame

WOW! Good job Paul!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*It looks pretty from what I can see!!*~*


----------



## amber11

^ very classy, seems to fit her personality well


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

What is the ct weight of Khloe's band?


----------



## jmaemonte

Rachel Zoe's "Push Present" - 10 carat Neil Lane


----------



## Kimf79

Wow on Rachel Zoe's push present. She made such a fuss about having a baby and seemed unsure if she wanted to and look at what she got for it. How much convincing did she need? I dont know if she deserves all that.


----------



## Kimf79

ame said:


> I think I read that they are the same "shank" as her e-ring, made by the same jeweler, and that he gave her three because one was him and two were her kids. Or something like that.


 
Thanks! I love them, they're so pretty!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow @ Rachel Z's ring.  I just cant get used to the term push present lol


----------



## ame

Holy mackeral NICE gift! I saw a pic from afar of her wearing what did not look like her normal rings.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

jmaemonte said:


> Rachel Zoe's "Push Present" - 10 carat Neil Lane


 
I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why didn't someone tell me to ask for one of these 14 years ago??????? 
I need new friends LOL

I am so late when did she have the baby???????


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Why didn't someone tell me to ask for one of these 14 years ago???????
> I need new friends* LOL
> 
> I am so late when did she have the baby???????


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Julide said:


>


 
I know right, I am upset. I should have asked do you think it is too late?


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I know right, I am upset. I should have asked do you think it is too late?



You could always try!!


----------



## whoops

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I know right, I am upset. I should have asked do you think it is too late?



Just say you are now collecting with interest for the 14 years! haha


----------



## chinkee21

whoops said:


> Just say you are now collecting with interest for the 14 years! haha


----------



## jenzee_h

Been so long since I've been here and I don't know why - I LOVE this site!!

Bruce and Kris Jenner apparently renewed their wedding vows in Bora Bora last month and her rock looks HUGE! Anybody seen better pics? I found 2 but both are no where near close enough.

I always wondered why she didn't have an e-ring and always wore just a band. Definately looks like it was worth the wait!!


----------



## mjlover1977

i saw Kristin C's ring on that Joan Rivers show where they check out what people are wearing (on E!) and its so much prettier in 'person'!


----------



## jenzee_h

Seanymph said:


> Close up of Nicole Richie's E-ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mylifetime.com


 
Does Nicole wear a wedding band? I am yet to see her wearing it.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jennifer Lopez engagment ring from Marc Anthony.


Side Note: As much as I love the celebrity engagment rings ( I started this thread) I hated her Pink Diamond Engament ring.  I think a big part of it was all the press. Just wear the diamond please.


----------



## ame

jenzee_h said:


> Been so long since I've been here and I don't know why - I LOVE this site!!
> 
> Bruce and Kris Jenner apparently renewed their wedding vows in Bora Bora last month and her rock looks HUGE! Anybody seen better pics? I found 2 but both are no where near close enough.
> 
> I always wondered why she didn't have an e-ring and always wore just a band. Definately looks like it was worth the wait!!


I wonder if she jsut never wore her original because it was "smaller" and very 80s or something. This is probably a big upgrade!


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> I wonder if she jsut never wore her original because it was "smaller" and very 80s or something. This is probably a big upgrade!



That's what I was thinking to. Considering Kim walks around with 2-3 carats per ear! Her original was probably large but not by today's standards for calabasas. And you know that thing has to be more than khloes ring! She tries so hard to keep up with her daughters.


----------



## ame

She does! She is so dramatic and reeeediculous.


----------



## Babilu

jmaemonte said:


> Rachel Zoe's "Push Present" - 10 carat Neil Lane



Holy Smokes! I want a push present like THAT!!! Wow, talk about an upgrade!!


----------



## Babilu

whoops said:


> That's what I was thinking to. Considering Kim walks around with 2-3 carats per ear! Her original was probably large but not by today's standards for calabasas. And you know that thing has to be more than khloes ring! She tries so hard to keep up with her daughters.



I'd be surprised if it was larger than Khloe's. Seems like Khloe keeps trying to add to her ring's carat weight by adding more, and more halo's to it..and to give the illusion that it's larger than it already is! I mean, that ring is MASSIVE!


----------



## whoops

Babilu said:


> I'd be surprised if it was larger than Khloe's. Seems like Khloe keeps trying to add to her ring's carat weight by adding more, and more halo's to it..and to give the illusion that it's larger than it already is! I mean, that ring is MASSIVE!



Hmm guess we gotta go find that picture !!

With a diamond that large it's crazy khloe has DDS! Even with my significantly much much smaller center in a halo I have times where I think it's too big.... The ring completely covers khloes finger as it is!


----------



## Sassys

Marie Osmond showing off her engagement ring


----------



## kbella86

I think every mother deserves a 10 carat diamond ring as a push present


----------



## Stacklvr

kbella86 said:


> I think every mother deserves a 10 carat diamond ring as a push present


Amen to that!!!


----------



## jenzee_h

ame said:


> I wonder if she jsut never wore her original because it was "smaller" and very 80s or something. This is probably a big upgrade!


 
Yes you're probably right. I'm sure we will see the new rock on the upcoming Season of KUWTK - I saw in the other photos that the camera crew was with them in Bora Bora!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kris Jenner (this is the best pic I could find)*~* 

Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans


----------



## bling*lover

^^ It looks similar to the way Khloe's looked originally, maybe bigger though. Am I wrong?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's just gross to me.  Such a fame __ore.


----------



## ame

AGREED.

And yes easily like Khloe's original.


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh.
Her face.
Ouch.



Sassys said:


> Marie Osmond showing off her engagement ring


----------



## Sassys

All About Paul McCartneys Art Deco Engagement Ring!

All you need is love  but a dazzling ring sure doesnt hurt. When Paul McCartney proposed to his girlfriend, New York businesswoman Nancy Shevell, he wanted a ring that was very special, different and rare, says celebrity jeweler Neil Lane, who worked with McCartney, 68, on picking out the perfect sparkler. He was very excited and very serious about finding the right one because he wanted something truly exceptional. McCartneys choice? A rare 5-plus carat diamond art deco ring from Lanes archival collection. Set in platinum with a flawless round, central diamond, the ring has strips of black onyx along the sides. It has a beautiful vintage feel to it, says Lane. Very romantic, elegant and glamorous but with a bit of cool glitz and rock and roll. As for how the proposal went over with Shevell, 51, Lane says, Theyre thrilled and totally in love. Fun fact: [McCartney] was walking around with the ring for weeks and he said it was burning a hole in his pocket! Lane says. But he was waiting to pop the question at the right moment. Theyre truly happy together! For all the details on the couples engagement, check out the latest issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday. Elizabeth Leonard

people.com


----------



## Contessa

Marie Osmond is a joke!

Kris Jenner....no comment! Bruce looks like an ugly woman!

And Rachel Zoe? I don't think aside from her jewelry that there's anything "real" about her.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Paula Patton*~* 

Credit: Tlfan 







*~*Salma Hayek*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## chinkee21

Ooh, I think Paula's & Salma's rings are both so pretty!


----------



## GucciObsessed

I really like Salma's ring. For someone who is married to a Billionaire it's nice to see a ring that's not too over the top yet stunning.


----------



## amber11

^agreed! i just wish she had a thinner eternity band


----------



## jenzee_h

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kris Jenner (this is the best pic I could find)*~*
> 
> Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans


 
Great pic - definately looks a lot like Khloe's pre-halo. It looks to me like the size is very similar, there wouldn't be that much in it.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Gisele Bundchen (I love her bracelets)*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise 






*~*Shania Twain*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## DearBuddha

Shania Twain's set is lovely, but what's up with the big black and white ring?? I hope that's not part of the set.


----------



## whoops

Giselles band looks really tight on her in that picture.... 



GucciObsessed said:


> I really like Salma's ring. For someone who is married to a Billionaire it's nice to see a ring that's not too over the top yet stunning.



Mte! I love it! She could have quite an obnoxious ring but this is perfect and understated.


----------



## FlipDiver

jmaemonte said:


> Rachel Zoe's "Push Present" - 10 carat Neil Lane



Does she wear that as her e-ring now?


----------



## jmaemonte

FlipDiver said:


> Does she wear that as her e-ring now?



It looks like she does.  This is the only picture that I could find.


----------



## FlipDiver

jmaemonte said:


> It looks like she does.  This is the only picture that I could find.



Thanks for the pic!  I was curious what most people do with their original set when they get an "upgrade"?  My hubby and I were considering getting a different ring to replace my ering and wedding band set, but I kinda feel guilty swapping out my original...


----------



## jmaemonte

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for the pic!  I was curious what most people do with their original set when they get an "upgrade"?  My hubby and I were considering getting a different ring to replace my ering and wedding band set, but I kinda feel guilty swapping out my original...



I actually have two wedding sets and I oftentimes wear one on my right hand and one on my left hand.  They both have significant meaning to me.


----------



## B@gCr@zy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Khloe Kardashian-Odom...even though the whole ring isn't in the pic, it's a good detail shot!! It's so sparkly...*~*
> 
> Credit: Khloe Kardashian TwitPic



Are you certain this is her ring? I saw a different one without a halo online...


----------



## luvs*it*

B@gCr@zy said:


> Are you certain this is her ring? I saw a different one without a halo online...


 
*~*  She tweeted this pic herself, and she added a halo to her ring a while ago.*~*


----------



## B@gCr@zy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*  She tweeted this pic herself, and she added a halo to her ring a while ago.*~*




Not sure why she'd do that...i loved her ring before


----------



## luvs*it*

B@gCr@zy said:


> Not sure why she'd do that...i loved her ring before
> 
> theantiqueengagementrings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Khloe-Kardashian-396x431.jpg


 
*~*I think it's pretty both ways, but the halo makes it a tad OTT.*~*


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Seanymph said:


> Kate Beckinsale



One of my favourites!!!! Just love it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Guliana Depandi engagment ring and wedding band


----------



## Molls

Nancy Shevell's ring is stunning, Paul did good, really good.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Giuliana Depandi Engagment Ring and Wedding Band 

Can anyone make out the shape of the stones in band?


----------



## luvs*it*

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Giuliana Depandi Engagment Ring and Wedding Band
> 
> Can anyone make out the shape of the stones in band?


 
*~*They look like EC's to me...so pretty!!*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Giuliana Depandi Engagment Ring and Wedding Band
> 
> Can anyone make out the shape of the stones in band?


 

I recall when she first got engaged, it was said her ering was 5.0 carat cushion cut.


----------



## ame

The setting still looks the same though I swore she had a matching wedding band for the setting and then I guess Bill got her that MONSTER e.c. band.


----------



## Swanky

Sassy's, she asking about the eternity I believe.  I watched him give that to her on their show, it's beautiful!


----------



## petlouie

ame said:


> The setting still looks the same though I swore she had a matching wedding band for the setting and then I guess Bill got her that MONSTER e.c. band.


 
she did have a matching wedding band but she lost/misplaced it so bill end up getting her a new band on their anniversary.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jenna Dewan*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## emcosmo1639

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Gisele Bundchen (I love her bracelets)*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~*Shania Twain*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



I love how anytime I see pics of Gisele she only has her band---so simple, delicate but classy...never over the top or flashy.


----------



## luvs*it*

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love how anytime I see pics of Gisele she only has her band---so simple, delicate but classy...never over the top or flashy.


 
*~*I love that too!!*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kelly Ripa*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Swanky

Gisele's ring isn't flashy but her poses are 
Everytime I see her smiling at a camera she's "on" - it cracks me up! lol


----------



## Bentley1

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Guliana Depandi engagment ring and wedding band



Wow, I looovveee Guliana's whole set.  Her e-ring and wedding band are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe Kardashian Odom engagment ring

That ring photos well.


----------



## birkin101

What's happening with her fashion sense lately?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have been reading tha Khloe's ring is 12.5 carats is that correct?


----------



## mjlover1977

I really dont like Khloe's ring ... it just doesnt look classy ... not sure why im surprised by this


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> What's happening with her fashion sense lately?



You are not the only one! Wow! Those pants are painful.


----------



## Swanky

for her apparently. . .  I'm more distracted by what's going on there. . . . in the uh . . .


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I had the same thought!!! Not a good look!!!


----------



## bisbee

Ouch!


----------



## Bentley1

Her pants are 4 sizes too small and she needs to button up her blouse a few buttons.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rachel Zoe Push Present diamond ring

I love the diamond band on er index fing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What kind of watch is RZ wearing?


----------



## whoops

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I have been reading tha Khloe's ring is 12.5 carats is that correct?



I've read anywhere from 9-12cts? So It's been going up and down. I'm thinking that the center stone is 9 and that all her extra bling bling halo stuff on the side is adding up the extra? But I could be wrong?

Here is a link to the Star (Totally reliable right? haha) article saying that the ring is 9 carats when they first got engaged.... it also has a picture of her setting pre-halo: http://www.starmagazine.com/news/first-look-khloe-kardashians-engagement-ring


----------



## MatAllston

lanasyogamama said:


> What kind of watch is RZ wearing?


 
IWC Portuguese Chronograph in 18 carat red gold model IW371480 with blue alligator strap.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks MatAllston!!


----------



## MatAllston

lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks MatAllston!!


 
You're most welcome. I bought my husband the same watch in SS with blue alligator strap model IW371417. It's simply stunning IRL.


----------



## Contessa

How old is Rachel Zoe? She looks horrible in that photo.


----------



## MatAllston

Contessa said:


> How old is Rachel Zoe? She looks horrible in that photo.


 
She's 40.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She'll be 40 in Sept.  She and I have the same bday, and she's 2 years older.  I like to think I look much more than 2 years younger!!!


----------



## Babilu

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Rachel Zoe Push Present diamond ring
> 
> I love the diamond band on er index fing.



The ring is to die for...but that watch!!!! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Babilu

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe Kardashian Odom engagment ring
> 
> That ring photos well.



oh my lord...cough, cough...this is not attractive! Doesn't she look in the mirror before leaving the house? I mean...goodness, that camel toe is just so out there!!


----------



## Babilu

And I liked her ring a lot more before she put all the halos on it...


----------



## amoxie92

^Totally agree!


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Rachel Zoe Push Present diamond ring
> 
> I love the diamond band on er index fing.



I absolutely love her ring!  A halo, plus a split shank...just perfect!!


----------



## eggpudding

I normally like a thicker band and halo/setting (if those are the correct terms...pardon me, I'm a noob) but her ring is just perfect. Soo gorgeous


----------



## lumkeikei

i like zoe's ultra thin diamond ring


----------



## candypants1100

^i do too. it's probably not but looks like the tiffany metro


----------



## Laur19

Babilu said:


> oh my lord...cough, cough...this is not attractive! Doesn't she look in the mirror before leaving the house? I mean...goodness, that camel toe is just so out there!!



She has a major camel toe


----------



## mrs moulds

YSoLovely said:


> Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring from Pakistani cricketer Shoaib Malik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any specifics on this, but it freakin huuuge. Way too much for my taste.


 
This has to be about 15 + carats. It is just to dayhm big..


----------



## Julide

mrs moulds said:


> This has to be about 15 + carats. It is just to dayhm big..



There is no such thing as too big when it comes to diamonds!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

candypants1100 said:


> ^i do too. it's probably not but looks like the tiffany metro


 

What mm width is the Tiffany metro band? I have to have it in my life.


----------



## Slavisa

Julide said:


> There is no such thing as too big when it comes to diamonds!!


 

Agreed! It looks like quite a good quality stone also!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

That ring is huge but there was such much drama behind this engagement she deserves a huge ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

Julide said:


> There is no such thing as too big when it comes to diamonds!!


 
I know LOL... But, dayhm it is big!!!


----------



## candypants1100

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> What mm width is the Tiffany metro band? I have to have it in my life.


it doesn't say on the website, but IRL it is SUPER thin. like prob less than a mm. http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-c+288152-r+101579740-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## may3545

Take a look at this article about Milla Jovovich's ring:

http://fashion.elle.com/accessories/2011/05/18/milla-jovovich-the-35-carat-diamond/?cid=sm_tw


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

may3545 said:


> Take a look at this article about Milla Jovovich's ring:
> 
> http://fashion.elle.com/accessories/2011/05/18/milla-jovovich-the-35-carat-diamond/?cid=sm_tw



this is a perfect example of bigger not always better IMO!!


----------



## whoops

Milla's ring makes her hand look like a little girl is wearing it.... But it looks a lot better quality than the Tennis player's rock which seemed a little warm and rough.

but yes... WAY too big and gaudy. There is definitely a line where big is just not attractive.


----------



## Julide

Slavisa said:


> Agreed! It looks like quite a good quality stone also!







mrs moulds said:


> I know LOL... But, dayhm it is big!!!







DropBagGorgeous said:


> That ring is huge but there was such much drama behind this engagement she deserves a huge ring!



Ok now I want to know the story behind this ring!!!


----------



## birkin101

^I thought the same thing, we need to know.  I am thinking he probably cheated....


----------



## birkin101

may3545 said:


> Take a look at this article about Milla Jovovich's ring:
> 
> http://fashion.elle.com/accessories/2011/05/18/milla-jovovich-the-35-carat-diamond/?cid=sm_tw
> 
> fashion.elle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/the-ring-.jpg


 
I am pretty sure it's not hers but on loan...didn't they say she was wearing 50Mil worth of jewels and she lost her security guy.


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> ^I thought the same thing, we need to know.  I am thinking he probably cheated....



He was married to another woman and denied it!!I love google!!

Here is a pic of Grace Kelly's engagement ring. 10.47 ct Emerald


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Julide said:


> He was married to another woman and denied it!!I love google!!
> 
> Here is a pic of Grace Kelly's engagement ring. 10.47 ct Emerald


 
Exactly! I follow tennis like I follow everything on the TPF. My best friend is Indian American and updates me on Indian drama. He was married to another woman and denied to the very end that he wasn't married.


----------



## Bentley1

may3545 said:


> Take a look at this article about Milla Jovovich's ring:
> 
> http://fashion.elle.com/accessories/2011/05/18/milla-jovovich-the-35-carat-diamond/?cid=sm_tw
> 
> fashion.elle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/the-ring-.jpg



omg, I swear I thought someone had put their e-ring on their daughter to take this picture.  There is no way on earth I thought that was a grown woman's hand.  What a RIDICULOUS ring. Yak!!


----------



## whoops

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Exactly! I follow tennis like I follow everything on the TPF. My best friend is Indian American and updates me on Indian drama. He was married to another woman and denied to the very end that he wasn't married.



I think I also heard that she was engaged before to another guy who she was in relationship with for the longest time and then she called it off to be with this guy? Or something like that? 

And this was all in a pretty short period of like 1-2 years?

I could be totally wrong and messing up my celebrity gossip though! Haha


----------



## Kimf79

I wonder if this ring is the HW micropave? Kinda looks like it. 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*They look like EC's to me...so pretty!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> this is a perfect example of bigger not always better IMO!!



I agree, that is hideous.


----------



## tsubi

birkin101 said:


> I am pretty sure it's not hers but on loan...didn't they say she was wearing 50Mil worth of jewels and she lost her security guy.


 
I think it's on loan too... 

From 2009-

Before Milla Jovovich could get married to directer Paul W.S. Anderson in a sunset ceremony last night, they had to pick out wedding rings  and they waited until the day before, according to famed jeweler Neil Lane. The happy couple just popped into (the store) yesterday and they said, Were getting married tomorrow and we need wedding bands! Can you do them? Lane tells PEOPLE. I measured her fingers, we worked on the design and I designed it overnight! Paul picked them up (at lunchtime) while Milla was in hair and makeup getting ready. And the final result? Matching 18k gold classic wedding bands to go with Milas 19th century vintage gold engagement ring with colored pink, yellow and white diamonds. Says Lane: Theyre a super duper couple. They clearly adore each other.


----------



## mrs moulds

Bentley1 said:


> omg, I swear I thought someone had put their e-ring on their daughter to take this picture. There is no way on earth I thought that was a grown woman's hand. What a RIDICULOUS ring. Yak!!


 
I agree^^^^ Some diamonds are too big, period.com!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

mrs moulds said:


> I agree^^^^ Some diamonds are too big, period.com!!!!



Lol, totally.net!


----------



## bling*lover

mrs moulds said:


> I agree^^^^ Some diamonds are too big, *period.com*!!!!


 


FlipDiver said:


> Lol, *totally.net*!


 
:lolots:

Seriously though, that ring of Milla's (maybe not hers) would look great as a cocktail ring, but as an e-ring NO WAY!!


----------



## mrs moulds

bling*lover said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Seriously though, that ring of Milla's (maybe not hers) would look great as a cocktail ring, but as an e-ring NO WAY!!


 

Her ring is just wrong..........


----------



## Bentley1

I think Milla's ring is just atrocious and hideous no matter HOW it would be worn. E-ring, cocktail ring, etc. A ring that dwarfs a grown woman's hand into looking like a 5 year old's hands is just WRONG as *Mrs Moulds* stated.  Not to mention the diamond is just dull and flat.


----------



## Bentley1

mrs moulds said:


> I agree^^^^ Some diamonds are too big, *period.com*!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Kimf79 said:


> I wonder if this ring is the HW micropave? Kinda looks like it.



I'm just in LOVE with her set. (Giuliana's) Size, style, everything!!  

It looks like the HW Micropave to me as well.  Her wedding band also looks like the Emerald cut HW Rock Bands.  Just gorgeous!!! 

http://www.harrywinston.com/store/engagement/wedding-bands/products/003b_rockbands


----------



## LovethatLuxe

Kim K is engaged! No close ups of the ring yet but it's reportedly 20 carats! Can't wait to see the details on that sparkler

I'm loving looking at these HUGE rings that have been posted lately. While I don't think I could wear something like that on a day to day basis they are nice to look at!


----------



## DearBuddha

Terrible pic of Kim K's ring, but it's all I could find yet.


----------



## Jennifer.L

I'm sorry, but at 20.5cts, it's bound to be tacky. Hopefully, I'm wrong and it will be tastefully done. However, his comment of "I knew I just wanted it to be big" tells me he only had one thing in mind. 

Side note: I don't understand what's wrong with some of these athletes. It's as if they have to compete with one another in regards to who can buy the biggest diamond, own the biggest house, drive the most expensive car. Or perhaps they have the need to show just how much money they have/make by putting large, gaudy diamonds on their and/or their girlfriend/wife's hand, ears, etc. In my opinion, it's silly.


----------



## ame

Somehow I feel like itll be 20 TOTAL weight. Not 20 center.


----------



## amina.pink

Jennifer.L said:


> However, his comment of "I knew I just wanted it to be big" tells me he only had one thing in mind.



I'm sure Kim's objective was to beat Khloe


----------



## FlipDiver

DearBuddha said:


> Terrible pic of Kim K's ring, but it's all I could find yet.



Looks like a growth on her knuckle.


----------



## Jennifer.L

amina.pink said:


> I'm sure Kim's objective was to beat Khloe


  I thought about that when I first read the carat size.


----------



## Jennifer.L

ame said:


> Somehow I feel like itll be 20 TOTAL weight. Not 20 center.




According to the article it's 20.5cts. Perhaps you're correct and the ".5" is carat weight for the setting. Or perhaps it's 1.5 or 2cts for the setting. That still means there's a diamond in the centre that's over 10cts. However it's divided, in my opinion, it's still too much.


----------



## FlipDiver

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/25/kim-k...ng-kris-humphries-lorraine-schwartz-20-carat/

"Kim Kardashian's engagement ring is worth almost HALF as much as her Beverly Hills mansion ... sources close to the diamond tell TMZ the rock is valued at $2 MILLION!!!!!! 

The ring -- designed by Lorraine Schwartz --features a 16.5 carat emerald cut center stone flanked by two 2-carat trapezoids ... for a grand total of 20.5 carats. 

We're told the stones are all "the highest clarity and color."


----------



## bling*lover

I know alot of people aren't fans of theirs but I love the Kardashians and i'm excited about Kim being engaged, i'm betting this wedding will take place (maybe not as quickly as Khloe's) but close enough. I'm not going to comment on the ring until I am able to see it properly with a clear picture. I smell another Keeping up with the Kardashians wedding special, and I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

there's a KK thread in Celeb Gossip, lots of chat there about this.  Hopefully in this thread we'll be able to see some great photos of it soon!


----------



## Cates

^^oh I'm sure they'll be plenty 'o shots pretty soon-she'll be a ring flashin' that sucker all over the place now that the news is out.  Just think of how many good pictures out there of Khloe's ring, girl MUST out do Khloe!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hello ladies checking on photo of Kim's ring!  Keep us posted.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian 20.5 carat Engagment ring from Kris Humphries

15.5 Ct Emerald with two 2 ct trapezoids  Lorraine Schwarz


Bigger than her sisters????? Hmm


----------



## amina.pink

Via the Daily Mail, pictured at LAX this morning en route to Europe!


----------



## Babilu

may3545 said:


> Take a look at this article about Milla Jovovich's ring:
> 
> http://fashion.elle.com/accessories/2011/05/18/milla-jovovich-the-35-carat-diamond/?cid=sm_tw
> 
> fashion.elle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/the-ring-.jpg



In my opinion, that's just beyond ridiculous....


----------



## Babilu

amina.pink said:


> Via the Daily Mail, pictured at LAX this morning en route to Europe!



I actually like Kim's ring, but he 20 karats MUST be the total weight, no? That center diamond does not look much bigger than khloe's...

And yes, OF COURSE Kim HAD to have a bigger ring...


----------



## whoops

Eagerly awaiting the E! Special. Lol my guilty pleasure. It's actually not as blinged out as I imagine but I'm sure she will reset the whole thing in a halo like Khloe soon. 

Maybe im crazy but.... Does anyone else question the mans sanity? I could NOT marry a man who would be so irresponsible and buy me a ring worth half his home. And he makes significantly less than Lamar to be buying a more expensive ring. He makes like $3m a season and then to drop the money on this would be more than half a year salary, forget about the 2-3 months. Like everyone said, Kim likes to compete with her sisters so you know it had to be comparable to khloes ring.... But then again Kim makes enough on her own... So it all works out! I'm actually pretty happy for her! She wants to be married baddddd!


----------



## ESQ.

heres a closeup : http://globalgrind.com/entertainment/kim-kardashians-20-carat-engagement-ring-photos

i think its gorgeous and not tacky at all!!


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

It's gorgeous but... 20 carats???

She'll get a bodybuilder arm in a month carrying that stone around!


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

It's gorgeous but... 20 carats???

She'll get a bodybuilder arm in a month carrying that stone around!


----------



## amina.pink

whoops said:


> Eagerly awaiting the E! Special. Lol my guilty pleasure. It's actually not as blinged out as I imagine but I'm sure she will reset the whole thing in a halo like Khloe soon.
> 
> Maybe im crazy but.... Does anyone else question the mans sanity? I could NOT marry a man who would be so irresponsible and buy me a ring worth half his home. And he makes significantly less than Lamar to be buying a more expensive ring. He makes like $3m a season and then to drop the money on this would be more than half a year salary, forget about the 2-3 months. Like everyone said, Kim likes to compete with her sisters so you know it had to be comparable to khloes ring.... But then again Kim makes enough on her own... So it all works out! I'm actually pretty happy for her! She wants to be married baddddd!



I hope she leaves it.  Khloe's, in my opinion, just looks like she keeps sticking extra bits on to it, haha!  Don't get me wrong, I actually like halos, but the proportions of Khloe's just doesn't work for me.

I think Kim's is actually quite tasteful.  Over the top yes, but because it's just a straightforward 3 stone it's not obnoxious like Khloe's.  I think Kim's looks bigger visually, but she is much smaller than Khloe which is also something to consider.

Kim surely must have helped pay for a portion of this rock.  But I read somewhere that due to the exclusive she'll get for the engagement portraits and wedding pictures it would easily cover the cost of the ring...


----------



## candypants1100

it reminds me a lot of hilary duff's ring


----------



## whoops

amina.pink said:


> I hope she leaves it.  Khloe's, in my opinion, just looks like she keeps sticking extra bits on to it, haha!  Don't get me wrong, I actually like halos, but the proportions of Khloe's just doesn't work for me.
> 
> I think Kim's is actually quite tasteful.  Over the top yes, but because it's just a straightforward 3 stone it's not obnoxious like Khloe's.  I think Kim's looks bigger visually, but she is much smaller than Khloe which is also something to consider.
> 
> Kim surely must have helped pay for a portion of this rock.  But I read somewhere that due to the exclusive she'll get for the engagement portraits and wedding pictures it would easily cover the cost of the ring...



I actually really like the style. Very simple and I've got a 3 stone love going on right now. I hope she keeps it as is. Khloe should have kept hers.

You know she is going to be hawking every part of this wedding! Never thought about that to fund the ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian's ring 20.5 ct


----------



## Cates

It's been reported that the center is 16.5 carats and has 2 carat trapezoids on each side


----------



## ame

TOTALLY love. Love love love.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

candypants1100 said:


> it reminds me a lot of hilary duff's ring


 


Hilary's riong is my fav!!!!!!! 

 But her's reminds me of Grace Kelly's a lot


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sorry this is Grace Kelly's ring ~~~~ Harry Winston

Info on Harry Winston  http://vintageslg.blogspot.com/2009/12/cartier-and-america-exhibition.html


----------



## JeanieD

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...diamond-engagement-ring/?xid=rss-topheadlines

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/stylewatch/blog/110606/kim-kardashian-ring-440x330.jpg


----------



## CMM

I think Kim K's ring is stunning. I know it is huge, but in the simple setting it is quite tasteful.


----------



## vanbruntsa

I find KK's ring to be obnoxious to be honest.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim's ring also reminds me of Melania Trumps 
Her ring was reported at 15 carats


----------



## amina.pink

whoops said:


> I actually really like the style. Very simple and I've got a 3 stone love going on right now. I hope she keeps it as is. Khloe should have kept hers.
> 
> You know she is going to be hawking every part of this wedding! Never thought about that to fund the ring.



I can't wait to see the wedding special   And what she chooses for a wedding ring!  I wonder if it will be this summer... Kris is a pro at organising weddings on a tight schedule


----------



## whoops

amina.pink said:


> I can't wait to see the wedding special   And what she chooses for a wedding ring!  I wonder if it will be this summer... Kris is a pro at organising weddings on a tight schedule



I'm more excited to see her dress than Kate middletons! Lol

You know she is going to be doing every interview possible. Their mom will seriously have them endorse anything and milk it! 

I'm thinking they will marry within a year.


----------



## JeanieD

http://www.modamee.com/2011/05/25/take-a-look-at-kim-kardashian-engagement-ring/?pid=6700


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm sorry, but I think these are getting out of control...$2 million!


----------



## whoops

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm sorry, but I think these are getting out of control...$2 million!



His salary is $3mil so damn! I think Lamar's salary is around $8mil? And Kim has a bigger ring than khloe. 

I'm sure she is helping him pay for it though. 2/3rd of annual salary is ridiculous!


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim K


----------



## amoxie92

Getting ridiculous! Where's the understated elegance?  What is there to prove?


----------



## Babilu

whoops said:


> I'm more excited to see her dress than Kate middletons! Lol
> 
> You know she is going to be doing every interview possible. Their mom will seriously have them endorse anything and milk it!
> 
> I'm thinking they will marry within a year.



hahahahaha....ME TOO!!!


----------



## kbella86

I like Melania Trumps much better than kims. It seems like she's trying to upstage her sister, as usual lol!


----------



## triotrio

I don't like it either. These rings all look the same - it's like there's an assembly line churning out huge identical ice cubes.

Where's the personality?? 

Dammit, if I had 2 mill lying around to design a ring it'd be the most interesting thing you ever saw! There'd be swirls and rare unusual gems....it'd be COOL.

*brb - sketching fantasy ring on napkin.....*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I think the inflate the price for the public. But more power to him if he wants to spend his money!!!! 

The truth is I would not turn down a $2M diamond.

Side Note: I hate when people ask me how much my ring cost. My answer : Oh I never asked I just accepted. (Big Smile)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

YSoLovely said:


> Kim K


 
This photo reminds me of the JLo Pink Diamond ~~~ I hated that ring.


----------



## Babilu

triotrio said:


> I don't like it either. These rings all look the same - it's like there's an assembly line churning out huge identical ice cubes.
> 
> Where's the personality??
> 
> Dammit, if I had 2 mill lying around to design a ring it'd be the most interesting thing you ever saw! There'd be swirls and rare unusual gems....it'd be COOL.
> 
> *brb - sketching fantasy ring on napkin.....*



DITO!!! If I had $2M to design my own ring, you bet it would be pretty different as well..

But even though these huge rings start to look the same after a while, I still think they are beautiful...when they are under 10K...any bigger and it's too much.


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, please take the KK chat to our KK chat thread in Celeb News & Gossip. . .  unless it's about the ring please. 
He DID NOT pay what they say the ring is worth, no one ever does.  The mags are relatively clueless about fine jewelry, they usually get the specs, shape and price wrong.
The retail price isn't what they pay normally.

It's MASSIVE, but I agree, considering it's monstrous size, I'm shocked at how pretty I think it is!  Size isn't all that impressive to me, but this ring is really pretty!


----------



## laurayuki

^ I agree I actually think the ring is very pretty classy cut, clean lines and could be one of those iconic rings.


----------



## originalheather

It's funny that KK's current ring looks like the alleged engagement ring she had in 2009 (except much much bigger).  As one of the articles states, she appears to have had some input on the ring design (first pic: 2009 ring, second pic: current e-ring).


----------



## ellieroma

Kim K's is just too big. it would look as stunning if it were many cts smaller! just goes to show sometimes bigger is not better. (saying that for 20 cts its not as bad as it could have been. looks like a nice cut)


----------



## amber11

gah 20 carats, you could feed a small country for the amount of that ring


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Kim's ring! It's totally her. I believe she paid for it (at least that's what a lot of sources are saying), and I'm sure it didn't actually cost 2 million. It's quite large, but not tacky. It's exactly what I would expect Kim's ring to look like!


----------



## HermesLuv

Personally, I prefer Khloe's ring in its original setting. But, Kim's surely is stunning.


----------



## bluediamond35

I'm sure her exclusive with People Magazine helped defray some of the cost.  Not in love with the ring but it is nice. It could have been worse.


----------



## bling*lover

Thanks everyone for posting closeup pics of Kim's ring. I love it, yes it is huge but I think still very tasteful! I'm very happy for her and Kris. I am seriously looking forward to this wedding and can't wait to see her dress!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Aww crap! Now I have to go and eat my words. I like it! I'm an emerald and asscher girl so this is right up my alley. It would be better if it were smaller but it's still beautiful.


----------



## needloub

I really like KK's ring. It's big, yes, but it doesn't seem OTT for her...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

It suits her so well! I wonder if her finger is cramping up yet?


----------



## carlinha

i  KK's ering, but i'm biased because emerald cuts are my absolute favorite, and i think the 3 stone setting is just classic!  i hope she keeps it this way!!!!  no halos please!!!!


----------



## birkin101

A nice picture of Kim's ring from People.  I think it would have looked better without the side stones....


----------



## purseinsanity

Kim's ring is so much like her...huge in the middle, tries to get all the attention while having to compete with the distracting side sister stones, a little overdone, and ultimately, kinda boring.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

purseinsanity said:


> Kim's ring is so much like her...huge in the middle, tries to get all the attention while having to compete with the distracting side sister stones, a little overdone, and ultimately, kinda boring.


----------



## amber11

:lolots:


purseinsanity said:


> Kim's ring is so much like her...huge in the middle, tries to get all the attention while having to compete with the distracting side sister stones, a little overdone, and ultimately, kinda boring.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

It always warms my heart to see a nice, healthy emerald cut!


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kim's ring also reminds me of Melania Trumps
> Her ring was reported at 15 carats




I love that size


----------



## Lola

I agree - the ring would have been better without the distracting side stones. 



birkin101 said:


> A nice picture of Kim's ring from People.  I think it would have looked better without the side stones....


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> It always warms my heart to see a nice, healthy emerald cut!



Yes it is a very healthy stone!!


----------



## Molls

I LOVE Kim K's ring, although I agree with you ladies, it doesn't need the side stones. Just imagine when she starts to halo it up !


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashians Engagment Ring 20.5 ct

I love profile shots of rings ~~~~~ Her ring makes me happy LOL


----------



## Babilu

lisalovesshoes said:


>


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have seen reports on the web that Kim's ring is the same one from 2009 she wore on her right hand. I dont think so what do you ladies think?


----------



## whoops

It looks HIGHLY similar! But I don't think it's the exact same. Maybe she just took the design and then supersized it? Lmao

But who would want two nearly identical rings? Maybe she can turn them into earrings? Lmao


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

whoops said:


> It looks HIGHLY similar! But I don't think it's the exact same. Maybe she just took the design and then supersized it? Lmao
> 
> But who would want two nearly identical rings? Maybe she can turn them into earrings? Lmao


 
Yes I agree I think she likes the style and just supersized it.

My hubby was looking at this thread with me last night
saw 20 ct, told me not to get any ideas. Hmmmmm


----------



## oahctrec

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I have seen reports on the web that Kim's ring is the same one from 2009 she wore on her right hand. I dont think so what do you ladies think?


 
I read the ring the was on her right had was the CZ ring that she loved so she wanted her e-ring to look just like it because she thought it was perfect...

This ring is 16.5 ct center with two 2 ct traps on each side total of 20.5


----------



## dr.pepper

the ring is SO gorgeous.

i realize the size is OOC, but the style is still stunning and in this massive size, it just glows.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Does anyone have a photo of Kobe Bryant's wives ring Vanessa? 
I can only find photos of the purple diamond she received from him after his problems. 

Please post her engagment ring If you have a photo.


----------



## ame

The sides on the old Kim K ring are ECs also, not Traps, but the center stone is also smaller.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Here is a shot of Vanessa Bryant's ring.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Here is a shot of the singer Monica's ring...


----------



## oahctrec

I do believe they are traps because they're not an even rectangle like an EC is... but I may be wrong.

Here's a photo of a trap with Kim's E-Ring:










ame said:


> The sides on the old Kim K ring are ECs also, not Traps, but the center stone is also smaller.


----------



## ame

I know what a Trap is. On the original OLD ring she's supposedly gotten from Reggie in 09, that does not look like a trap side stone. It looks like an EC, a smaller one. And the center on the old ring also is smaller.

The new ring, the 20carater is definitely an EC with Traps.


----------



## oahctrec

Oh sorry, yes, I was only referring to her new ring - not her old one : )


----------



## jwallin1987

karo said:


> One more time Eva Longoria's wedding set with her original wedding band (the huge one) and with the thin and simple eternity band (which looks waaay better with her e-ring).


Kim K's ring looks just like this only without the diamonds on the setting. I love this WAY more though!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Kobe Bryant's wives ring Vanessa?
> I can only find photos of the purple diamond she received from him after his problems.
> 
> Please post her engagment ring If you have a photo.


 
*~*Here's a pic of Vanessa Bryant's e-ring...it's (estimated at) 7ct RB & it looks like she stacked it with eternity bands.*~* 

Credit: Google Images


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Here's a pic of Vanessa Bryant's e-ring...it's (estimated at) 7ct RB & it looks like she stacked it with eternity bands.*~*
> 
> Credit: Google Images



If someone told me this was Kim Kardashian... I might believe them. But Vanessa Bryants set isn't as OTT in today's standards.... In fact against some of the honkers in the last few pages it seems demure almost lmao. Crazy!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Carrie Underwood & Hilary Duff*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## bling*lover

Hilary's is by far my absolute favourite, it is so gorgeous! Carrie's is quite pretty aswell, the set will look better when it is complete!


----------



## JeanieD

I know their D list celebs but I didn't see any previous pics, so I figured why not something new.

Made by Simon G, 5 carats.


----------



## JeanieD

Just a few more pics of Vanessa Minnillo's ring


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Yes I agree I think she likes the style and just supersized it.
> 
> My hubby was looking at this thread with me last night
> saw 20 ct, told me not to get any ideas. Hmmmmm


 

My hubby said almost the same thing.... So, I guess I've got to love my 3 1/2 carats and call it a day!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I have seen reports on the web that Kim's ring is the same one from 2009 she wore on her right hand. I dont think so what do you ladies think?


 
So have I.... I mean, it looks just like the "so called" engagement ring that Reggie Bush never gave to her in 2009, with reports that it was on loan from a Los Angeles Jeweler and she was borrowing the ring to push Reggie in to marring her.

If this is true, I really feel sorry for her....


----------



## ellieroma

i think im in love with Hilary Duff's ring a little too much. its my favorite by far. I would love to have a peek in Victoria Beckham's jewelry box too.


----------



## emcosmo1639

purseinsanity said:


> Kim's ring is so much like her...huge in the middle, tries to get all the attention while having to compete with the distracting side sister stones, a little overdone, and ultimately, kinda boring.



Just saw this and LOVE it!!  So true!  I'm sorry, but I do not like the ring.  It takes all the attention away from the actual engagement and puts it all on the ring.  WAY over the top and way tacky, IMO.  I am interested to see what Khloe does with her ring now though...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



Weird. I really dont like it in these pictures! But I liked it in the other ones?

This would have been beautiful on a plain band. Like Heidi klums ring.


----------



## ellieroma

Ive just been flicking back through the pages and i LOVE the ring Carrie got from Aiden. It looks so classic. I might have to watch my Sex and The City DVDs again to get a glimpse of it.


----------



## purseinsanity

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just saw this and LOVE it!!  So true!  I'm sorry, but I do not like the ring.  It takes all the attention away from the actual engagement and puts it all on the ring.  WAY over the top and way tacky, IMO.  I am interested to see what Khloe does with her ring now though...



I don't really like it.  I mean sure, if I was handed a two million dollar ring, I'd take it (who wouldn't??) but I'd never pick out this monstrosity myself.  I am a firm believer in understated elegance.  I think everything the Kardashians do is to maximize publicity and have people talk about them...it's like all these celebs are just competing to see who can get the biggest, most expensive rock.  And most of their marriages will fail anyways.


----------



## emcosmo1639

purseinsanity said:


> I don't really like it.  I mean sure, if I was handed a two million dollar ring, I'd take it (who wouldn't??) but I'd never pick out this monstrosity myself.  *I am a firm believer in understated elegance*.  I think everything the Kardashians do is to maximize publicity and have people talk about them...it's like all these celebs are just competing to see who can get the biggest, most expensive rock.  And most of their marriages will fail anyways.



AMEN!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

purseinsanity said:


> I don't really like it.  I mean sure, if I was handed a two million dollar ring, I'd take it (who wouldn't??) but I'd never pick out this monstrosity myself.  I am a firm believer in understated elegance.  I think everything the Kardashians do is to maximize publicity and have people talk about them...it's like all these celebs are just competing to see who can get the biggest, most expensive rock.  And most of their marriages will fail anyways.




money doesnt buy class or good taste.  the kardashians are completely disgusting IMO. sure gorgeous stones but you know the saying about about putting lipstick on a pig. its a cartoon ring for a cartoon girl.


----------



## TMD

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## TMD

http://kls.com/the-winner-billion-dollar-baby-04-2011/kimora-lee-simmons-nails-0420111


----------



## NoSnowHere

Kim's ring is pretty but too huge IMO.  It's typical kardashian fanfare tho.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise


 

I have to say I like Kim's ring this is a great shot.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

TMD said:


> http://kls.com/the-winner-billion-dollar-baby-04-2011/kimora-lee-simmons-nails-0420111


 

Wow I had never seen her ring before. I like.
I need carat size and can anyone tell the shape of the side stones.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ellieroma said:


> i think im in love with Hilary Duff's ring a little too much. its my favorite by far. I would love to have a peek in Victoria Beckham's jewelry box too.


 
I agree with you about Hilary's ring, I LOVE it 
I must have 20 photos of it.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian Ring ~~~ I love the look of her ring from the distance.
My kind of diamond


----------



## BagLovingMom

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I have to say I like Kim's ring this is a great shot.


 
Agree!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like if I saw Kim K.'s ring on someone else I would swoon, but on her it seems tacky.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

^ I understand if people to not love Kim's ring. I am a diamond lover, cant think of a diamond I don't like. I think you have to have a big personality to pull of a ring like that.
And Kim has that!


----------



## needloub

^^Well said!!  I think it's a gorgeous ring and it fits her personality perfectly!


----------



## lovehgss1

I'm not a fan of the Kardashian clan but neither do I hate them. I actually really like this ring. I like her sister's ring in the orignal setting more but Kim's is really nice for being so large.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I located this article on People 

May

26

2011

11:45 AM ET

Comments (122)

Permalink

FacebookTwitterYahoo BuzzE-mailKardashians: When It Comes to Engagement Rings, Kim Wins

Valerie Macon/Getty
Kim Kardashian wasnt the only one surprised by Kris Humpries romantic proposal; the reality stars family was equally shocked  and awed  by the 20.5-carat engagement ring stunner that he gave her. We had no idea [about the engagement], Kourtney Kardashian told PEOPLE yesterday in L.A. during a Keeping Up with the Kardashians junket with sister Khloé. We were both surprised at the dinner when Kim came out with her big rock and she started waving it in the air! Bling was already all in the family for the Kardashians. Matriarch Kris has a major rock of her own and Khloés engagement sparkler from Lamar Odom totals 12.5 carats. But dont expect any serious bling competition among the Kardashian ladies. Says Kourtney with a laugh: Kim wins! Kims is the largest! Reagan Alexander


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

needloub said:


> ^^Well said!! I think it's a gorgeous ring and it fits her personality perfectly!


 
I know right. If Kim came out wiht a 2 carat center stone this thread would be buzzing LOL  We exspect Big Diamond from Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Stephie2800

I think that Kim can pull of the BIG bling.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I like the cut of the diamond, but honestly, I think it is a pit over the top. I am totally not surprised. I don't think that she's in love with him, the marriage probably won't last not to be negative, I just think the whole relationship is fake


----------



## Jayne1

I must ask the diamond experts here - not being one myself. 

Kim K's ring does not flash rainbow colours.   The same can be said for lots of other celebrity rings that are huge. Like Kate Hudson's. They are gorgeous and large and bright, but they don't seem to have 'life.'  Sometimes they even look cloudy - but maybe the rings are greasy from hand lotion.  I'll give these celebrities the benefit of the doubt.

Is it because of the cut?  Are the stones too large?

The rings below flash colours - so to me, it means they are _more desirable._

Enlighten me about these huge diamonds, please!


----------



## Swanky

emeralds in general aren't as lively.  I'm sure if you saw them IRL they'd flash more though.


----------



## Seanymph

Sleeping Beauty said:


> I like the cut of the diamond, but honestly, I think it is a pit over the top. I am totally not surprised. I don't think that she's in love with him, the marriage probably won't last not to be negative*, I just think the whole relationship is fake*




Yep, like her whole entire family!!! But I wouldn't mind that ring!!! Whoo!!!!


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> emeralds in general aren't as lively.  I'm sure if you saw them IRL they'd flash more though.


This. ECs and Asschers generally are "flashes" versus firey sparkles from a Round Brilliant. It's also often quite hard to capture that fire in a photo. Many cameras and lenses kind of "kill it". It's damn near impossible to capture fire from my ring on my camera.


----------



## Jennifer.L

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> emeralds in general aren't as lively.  I'm sure if you saw them IRL they'd flash more though.



Agreed! 

Every emerald i have seen on camera looks dead. I guess they don't really photograph well unless you put a spotlight directly on the stone. However, in person they come "alive". 
The picture of my e-ring, over there <---, makes it look like there's no fire or sparkle. That's not the case, at all. I've had people come across the room to see my ring or just grab my hand because of the intense fire.


----------



## pinki682

Jennifer.L said:


> The picture of my e-ring, over there <---, makes it look like there's no fire or sparkle. That's not the case, at all. I've had people come across the room to see my ring or just grab my hand because of the intense fire.



I agreed. I've also have ppl approach me to say how beautiful my ring is.  It's a very understated elegant intense fire.


----------



## edsbgrl

Jayne1 said:


> I must ask the diamond experts here - not being one myself.
> 
> Kim K's ring does not flash rainbow colours.   The same can be said for lots of other celebrity rings that are huge. Like Kate Hudson's. They are gorgeous and large and bright, but they don't seem to have 'life.'  Sometimes they even look cloudy - but maybe the rings are greasy from hand lotion.  I'll give these celebrities the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Is it because of the cut?  Are the stones too large?
> 
> The rings below flash colours - so to me, it means they are _more desirable._
> 
> Enlighten me about these huge diamonds, please!



Who's ring is that in the second pic?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Doutzen Kroes*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Kim has always said she idolized Elizabeth Taylor....it is not Elizabeth's Krupp diamond but it is a start to following in her footsteps lol.


----------



## Seanymph

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Kim has always said she idolized Elizabeth Taylor....it is not Elizabeth's Krupp diamond but it is a start to following in her footsteps lol.



 Follow in the footsteps of the Jewelry, not the Husbands!!!:giggles:


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> emeralds in general aren't as lively. I'm sure if you saw them IRL they'd flash more though.


 
I agree, Demi Moore's ring looks very dull in photos.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jayne1 said:


> I must ask the diamond experts here - not being one myself.
> 
> Kim K's ring does not flash rainbow colours. The same can be said for lots of other celebrity rings that are huge. Like Kate Hudson's. They are gorgeous and large and bright, but they don't seem to have 'life.' Sometimes they even look cloudy - but maybe the rings are greasy from hand lotion. I'll give these celebrities the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Is it because of the cut? Are the stones too large?
> 
> The rings below flash colours - so to me, it means they are _more desirable._
> 
> Enlighten me about these huge diamonds, please!


 

Grace Kelly's ring has great sparkle!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

E is doing a story on her ring right now.


----------



## purseinsanity

^E! is a constant freaking infomercial for the Kardashians!  The channel should rename itself "K!"!


----------



## Stephie2800

purseinsanity said:


> ^E! is a constant freaking infomercial for the Kardashians!  The channel should rename itself "K!"!


----------



## Bentley1

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Doutzen Kroes*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



Wow, she is gorgeous!  Gonna take a much nicer ring than that to out shine her.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Bentley, I was thinking the same thing! She is one the most stunning women I have ever seen.


----------



## amoxie92

> Wow, she is gorgeous! Gonna take a much nicer ring than that to out shine her.



I love her ring! Simple and to the point...Gisele also just wears a band...love it!!


----------



## merekat703

I like the fact that she wears a band. To me it shows that she cares more about her relationship than the size of her diamond. 



amoxie92 said:


> I love her ring! Simple and to the point...Gisele also just wears a band...love it!!


----------



## Bentley1

GucciObsessed said:


> Bentley, I was thinking the same thing! *She is one the most stunning women I have ever seen.*



Me too!!!


----------



## Molls

merekat703 said:


> I like the fact that she wears a band. To me it shows that she cares more about her relationship than the size of her diamond.



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## chessmont

GucciObsessed said:


> Bentley, I was thinking the same thing! She is one the most stunning women I have ever seen.



She reminds me of the young Brigitte Bardot


----------



## luvs*it*

merekat703 said:


> I like the fact that she wears a band. To me it shows that she cares more about her relationship than the size of her diamond.


----------



## alessia70

a clearer picture of Doutzen and her weddingset, it's actually a band and another ring







tlfan


----------



## alessia70

another one,






tlfan


----------



## cakegirl

I love that look!  I chose  bands for my e- ring and wedding ring. I think it is very elegant.


----------



## pandapharm

GucciObsessed said:


> Bentley, I was thinking the same thing! She is one the most stunning women I have ever seen.


----------



## pandapharm

alessia70 said:


> another one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlfan



oh wow that is very elegant. I like the peek of the diamond on her gold band.


----------



## ame

Add me to this list. I am LOVING it.


----------



## thimp

alessia70 said:


> another one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlfan



Very pretty together! I am inspired! Of course, everything pales in comparison to the gorgeous lady and her gorgeous, gorgeous hair!


----------



## Jayne1

ame said:


> This. ECs and Asschers generally are "flashes" versus firey sparkles from a Round Brilliant. It's also often quite hard to capture that fire in a photo. Many cameras and lenses kind of "kill it". It's damn near impossible to capture fire from my ring on my camera.


Got it - thanks! 

On a different note and perhaps I'm too cynical -- isn't it possible that these celebrities with the 10+ stones don't flash because the stone is not the best quality?  They went for size over substance?  Can you tell from their pap pictures?

I'm not knowlegable about diamonds and I've become curious ever since I saw the Kim K ring (which doesn't look 'alive' to me.)


Jennifer.L said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Every emerald i have seen on camera looks dead. I guess they don't really photograph well unless you put a spotlight directly on the stone. However, in person they come "alive".
> The picture of my e-ring, over there <---, makes it look like there's no fire or sparkle. That's not the case, at all. I've had people come across the room to see my ring or just grab my hand because of the intense fire.


I disagree - I can see how alive your ring is from that tiny picture!  It looks like a stone of very high quality...  the stone is gorgeous!  

It makes me wonder about those oversize celebrity rings even more... (but I'm no expert, as I mentioned... )


----------



## Swanky

Poorly cut stones won't have much fire or brilliance.  But honestly, they're darn near impossible to photograph, especially candidly like on a red carpet.
Kim's looks like a beautiful emerald IMO though.  Nice color, looks clear, I can see the steps, etc. . . .


----------



## Jennifer.L

Jayne1 said:


> I disagree - I can see how alive your ring is from that tiny picture!  It looks like a stone of very high quality...  the stone is gorgeous!
> 
> It makes me wonder about those oversize celebrity rings even more... (but I'm no expert, as I mentioned... )




From one Toronto girl to another, thank you! 
I truly love my ring; he did a fantastic job. I've had men, women, kids and even jewellers tell me how beautiful it is. When he's with me he just gets this HUGE smile on his face and looks incredibly proud.

As for the celebrities getting larger, poor(er) quality stones, I agree. Kim's looks pretty good, though. Nice and white, and pretty clear. However, other rings I question the quality. An example, Hilary Duff's. Don't get me wrong, I love her ring but there have been times, if it's at certain angles, I can see a yellowish tinge to it. I thought it may have been something she was wearing, or near, but I've seen it too many times now.


----------



## Bentley1

thimp said:


> Very pretty together! I am inspired! Of course, *everything pales in comparison to the gorgeous lady and her gorgeous, gorgeous hair!*



Exactly!  She could be wearing Grace Kelley's 10 carat HW and I'd still be too busy looking at her.  

But her set is very dainty and adorable.  Looks cute on her.


----------



## HermesLuv

Jennifer.L said:


> From one Toronto girl to another, thank you!
> I truly love my ring; he did a fantastic job. I've had men, women, kids and even jewellers tell me how beautiful it is. When he's with me he just gets this HUGE smile on his face and looks incredibly proud.
> 
> As for the celebrities getting larger, poor(er) quality stones, I agree. Kim's looks pretty good, though. Nice and white, and pretty clear. However, other rings I question the quality. An example, *Hilary Duff's*. Don't get me wrong, I love her ring but there have been times, if it's at certain angles, *I can see a yellowish tinge to it*. I thought it may have been something she was wearing, or near, but I've seen it too many times now.



You are sooo right! I never noticed this before, but after taking a look again, I notice the yellow hue.


----------



## luvs*it*

Jennifer.L said:


> As for the celebrities getting larger, poor(er) quality stones, I agree. Kim's looks pretty good, though. Nice and white, and pretty clear. However, other rings I question the quality. An example,* Hilary Duff's. Don't get me wrong, I love her ring but there have been times, if it's at certain angles, I can see a yellowish tinge to it.* I thought it may have been something she was wearing, or near, but I've seen it too many times now.


 
*~*I've seen it too!! I find it kind of off-putting (at least for me). Here are some more pics of Kim K's e-ring...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## a_mo

Here is Tamera & her hubby's set!! LOVE it 

http://lockerz.com/s/103204620

I can't seem to convert the file..so..here's the link lol


----------



## luvs*it*

a_mo said:


> Here is Tamera & her hubby's set!! LOVE it
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/103204620
> 
> I can't seem to convert the file..so..here's the link lol


 
*~*Here's the pic...so pretty!!*~*

Credit: Tamera Mowry Twitter (Lockerz)


----------



## Jennifer.L

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I've seen it too!! I find it kind of off-putting (at least for me). Here are some more pics of Kim K's e-ring...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I do love Kim's ring but, for me, it would look so much nicer if it were smaller. Hey, it's not my ring though. As long as she loves it then that's all that matters.


----------



## pinkkitty2011

Tamera's ring is beautiful


----------



## missD

Kim's ring is outta this world but when something is THAT big, it looks like glass / costume jewelry / cocktail ring to me.


----------



## Jennifer.L

missD said:


> Kim's ring is outta this world but when something is THAT big, it looks like glass / costume jewelry / cocktail ring to me.



Me too. I assume it's real but I just keep thinking "it looks so fake when it's that large". It's the same thing with Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring. http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6389/mirzaring.jpg


----------



## triotrio

And you just know she's gonna have some ENORMOUS diamond band as her w-ring. And it'll be all scrunched up together. 

Who was it that added a big diamond band to their set and it would barely all fit on their finger?? I think I saw it on this thread but it escapes me right now.....

GAH! That's driving me crazy!


----------



## whoops

triotrio said:


> And you just know she's gonna have some ENORMOUS diamond band as her w-ring. And it'll be all scrunched up together.
> 
> Who was it that added a big diamond band to their set and it would barely all fit on their finger?? I think I saw it on this thread but it escapes me right now.....
> 
> GAH! That's driving me crazy!



Eva longoria?


----------



## Jennifer.L

triotrio said:


> And you just know she's gonna have some ENORMOUS diamond band as her w-ring. And it'll be all scrunched up together.
> 
> Who was it that added a big diamond band to their set and it would barely all fit on their finger?? I think I saw it on this thread but it escapes me right now.....
> 
> GAH! That's driving me crazy!




Perhaps Eve Longoria? I know when she first married Tony Parker she paired her wide Chopard wedding band with her e-ring...
http://www.bigfatcake.com/blog/wp-c...ngoria_tony_parker_on_ring_in_ok_magazine.jpg

ETA: I think Whoops and I posted at the exact same time.


----------



## triotrio

YES! I knew you ladies would know who it was! 
Kim's totally gonna do a Longoria, LOL! I mean I don't have a problem with Kimmy at all, but that family doesn't know when to quit!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm hoping that Kim will go the route of Hilary Duff & add some diamonds to the band of her e-ring & go with smaller eternity bands as a w-band.  I think that would be gorgeous!!*~*


----------



## lanasyogamama

triotrio said:


> And you just know she's gonna have some ENORMOUS diamond band as her w-ring. And it'll be all scrunched up together.
> 
> Who was it that added a big diamond band to their set and it would barely all fit on their finger?? I think I saw it on this thread but it escapes me right now.....
> 
> GAH! That's driving me crazy!



Well, she doesn't have to worry about that not looking right anymore!   OK, that was mean.  Sorry.


----------



## triotrio

LOL! "Shame it didn't work out, Eva, but look on the bright side - at least you got the circulation back in your finger!"


----------



## mp4

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Here's the pic...so pretty!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tamera Mowry Twitter (Lockerz)


 
Her setting is sooo pretty.  I love the infinity design!!!


----------



## JenGreen

Paul McCartney's fiancee, Nancy Shevell's vintage 1925 Cartier diamond solitaire which weighs in at five carats!

images.sodahead.com/polls/001778283/ring-44979581607_xlarge.jpeg

And can someone tell me how to post pictures  , the insert image option isn't working !


----------



## windblownhair

JenGreen said:


> Paul McCartney's fiancee, Nancy Shevell's vintage 1925 Cartier diamond solitaire which weighs in at five carats!
> 
> images.sodahead.com/polls/001778283/ring-44979581607_xlarge.jpeg
> 
> And can someone tell me how to post pictures  , the insert image option isn't working !



Wow, that ring is yummy! She could show KimK a thing or two about keeping it reasonable.


----------



## JenGreen

windblownhair said:


> Wow, that ring is yummy! She could show KimK a thing or two about keeping it reasonable.



Well the ring supposedly cost around $650,000. That can't be that reasonable can it ?


----------



## Swanky

You can't give the woman credit, the guy proposes w/ the ring 
As far as we know, these 2 women didn't choose the rings, can't blame or applaud them for design, etc. . .


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I've seen it too!! I find it kind of off-putting (at least for me). Here are some more pics of Kim K's e-ring...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 

That ring is HUGE!!! and I like it.


----------



## windblownhair

JenGreen said:


> Well the ring supposedly cost around $650,000. That can't be that reasonable can it ?



Haha, I love it  more like if u make 3 mil a year, 2 mil should not go toward a ring. But yeah, 'reasonable' is probably not the best word I could have chosen!


----------



## JenGreen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You can't give the woman credit, the guy proposes w/ the ring
> As far as we know, these 2 women didn't choose the rings, can't blame or applaud them for design, etc. . .


Well yes that is kinda true but any self respecting lady would want her man to be just a bit sensible. While every women would love to have rocks on her finger that are visible from the moon, only these celebs really go out and do that


----------



## JenGreen

windblownhair said:


> Haha, I love it  more like if u make 3 mil a year, 2 mil should not go toward a ring. But yeah, 'reasonable' is probably not the best word I could have chosen!


Indeed  The lives these celebs live .....


----------



## originalheather

JenGreen said:


> Well yes that is kinda true but any self respecting lady would want her man to be just a bit sensible. While every women would love to have rocks on her finger that are visible from the moon, only these celebs really go out and do that


 

I agree.  And I'm going to suggest that Kim did play a role in picking out that ring.  It's almost identical to the ring (I think it was a CZ) she was sporting a number of years back.


----------



## Swanky

According to everything I've read she was shocked 
Maybe Kris knew what she liked based on that earlier ring but went as big as he could.


----------



## amina.pink

I feel as though if Kim's ring belonged to someone else people would be a lot more accepting of it's size...


----------



## Swanky

perhaps.  I love it, I don't care who it's on.  It' large and in charge though, but she's hardly the first famous woman to be gifted an insane piece of jewelry.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I'm gonna go with the school of thought that Kim had a LOT to do with the design/size of her ring.  As controlling as she seems about her image, etc.  I kinda doubt that her fiance didn't have any idea as to what she wanted.  There are plenty of quotes that she told him she wanted it "very big" and that he consulted with her mother and her long time friend and jeweler Lorraine Schwartz. Not to mention it's identical to the ring she was sporting a few years back (just bigger).

Kinda impossible for Kris to have done it all on his own given the various influences he had by Kim, her mom, her long-time jeweler and her past ring.


----------



## JenGreen

amina.pink said:


> I feel as though if Kim's ring belonged to someone else people would be a lot more accepting of it's size...


hahahaha, somewhere deep in my heart I feel the same way


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Leann Rimes, Lily Allen, & Eva LaRue*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## JenGreen

Well as long as we are on the Kardashian subject, here is Khloe's ring, in case someone forgot ! Its a Vartan's Fine Jewelry 12.5-carat radiant-cut ring worth $850,000 ! 

http://images.eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/20090925/300.2kardashian.khloe.lr.092509.jpg


----------



## lovehgss1

I really loved Khloe's ring in it's original form; so pretty. I like Kim's as well.


----------



## JenGreen

Kristin Cavallari's Engagement Ring !

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSW27_pRG2P7J0pII74OXjLSA6iyJ1YPwoHhNBuFkL09qx0FmZZ&t=1


----------



## KathyB

alessia70 said:


> another one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlfan


She looks like she has bruises all over her face, arms and hands.


----------



## Seanymph

KathyB said:


> She looks like she has bruises all over her face, arms and hands.




LOL!!!!!! She has yellow fingers


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Reese Witherspoon & Nikki Reed*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Seanymph

Isn't nikki reed engaged to some dude from American Idol, only after 3 months of dating?


----------



## luvs*it*

Seanymph said:


> Isn't nikki reed engaged to some dude from American Idol, only after 3 months of dating?


----------



## amber11

oooh i like nikki's ring... understated and original


----------



## amber11

i did not realize how big leann rimes oval was... very pretty


----------



## ellieroma

I dont know if anyone watches the English Apprentice, but Karren Brady is wearing an amazing looking diamond ring


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## itsonly4me

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 

That is so OTT - I cant imagine what her wedding ring will look like.


----------



## ame

I truly hope it's a plain band that matches the shank or a thin pave.


----------



## wintotty

ame said:


> I truly hope it's a plain band that matches the shank or a thin pave.



Oh ame, you KNOW that is not going to happen with KK


----------



## thimp

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I can't believe I'm saying this...but I really hate those side stones with that gorgeous center diamond.


----------



## luvs*it*

ame said:


> I truly hope it's a plain band that matches the shank or a thin pave.


 
*~*I hope so too, but I'm thinking she'll get an EC eternity band like Melania ***** or Giuliana Rancic.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Melissa Joan Hart*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Babilu

lovehgss1 said:


> I really loved Khloe's ring in it's original form; so pretty. I like Kim's as well.



I agree with you. I liked Khloe's ring a lot more before all the halos...I like Kim's but I just think it's MASSIVE! It almost looks like a "statement ring" rather than an "engagement ring"...if you know what I mean...


----------



## Bentley1

Melissa Joan Hart's set looks very "metal-y" and messy. Not a fan.


----------



## mewt

hehe yeah the diamonds look like jet engines.


----------



## marialc121

Haha...  *mewt*, I like your description and it does resemble jet engines!  :lolots:


----------



## attytudesh

a_mo said:


> Here is Tamera & her hubby's set!! LOVE it
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/103204620
> 
> I can't seem to convert the file..so..here's the link lol



Adorable


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Leann Rimes & Sara Evans*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## triotrio

Leann Rimes e-ring is gorgeous. But she's ruining it with excessive stackage.

I have no idea who the 2nd person is, but their set is very pretty, and the size is nicely judged with the smallness of their hands.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian...the more pics I see of her ring, the more I like it!! It's definitely OTT, but it's very pretty.*~* 

Credit: Tlfan 






*~*It almost looks like a radiant in this pic...*~*


----------



## DebbieAnn

triotrio said:


> Leann Rimes e-ring is gorgeous. But she's ruining it with excessive stackage.
> 
> I have no idea who the 2nd person is, but their set is very pretty, and the size is nicely judged with the smallness of their hands.


 

*Sara Evans is a country singer.*


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

luvs*it* said:


>



kinda looks like it could be the cartier ballerine....but the "swoops" look to long...maybe a copycat.


----------



## painter21

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Leann Rimes & Sara Evans*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 Is LeAnn's platinum or yellow gold? I can't tell.


----------



## Jennifer.L

painter21 said:


> Is LeAnn's platinum or yellow gold? I can't tell.



To me, it looks like rose gold.


----------



## jmaemonte

triotrio said:


> Leann Rimes e-ring is gorgeous. But she's ruining it with excessive stackage.
> 
> I have no idea who the 2nd person is, but their set is very pretty, and the size is nicely judged with the smallness of their hands.



I read that Leann Rimes' three bands represent her husband and his two boys. I agree that they are too much.  Probably would have been better with just three plain bands or very small pave bands.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, I suppose she had good intentions, but she isn't their mother, she needs to show a little more respect.


----------



## jmaemonte

lanasyogamama said:


> ugh, i suppose she had good intentions, but she isn't their mother, she needs to show a little more respect.



ita!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, I suppose she had good intentions, but she isn't their mother, she needs to show a little more respect.



completely agree..


----------



## needloub

I actually like the sentiment of Leann's rings, but I do agree that it is a bit much on one finger...


----------



## Bentley1

I think if Leann's bands are meant to represent the little boys, I feel it probably is meant to symbolize that she has accepted them into her life.  I doubt it means she is trying to replace their mother and imply that they are hers now.  I'm not a mother yet though, so maybe I would feel disrespected as a mother if that were to happen to me. 

But her set would be really pretty without the extra bands.


----------



## LDDChanel

Here is a pic of Molly Simm's new engagement ring. Love it!

Photo from US Weekly


----------



## needloub

^So gorgeous...I just love halos!


----------



## kbella86

I love Molly's ring!!


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, I love Molly's ring!!   I wonder how many carats it is.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Laila Ali & Jennifer Lopez*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Shania Twain - first husband then second.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What diamond shape is Shania's second ring?


----------



## ame

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, I suppose she had good intentions, but she isn't their mother, she needs to show a little more respect.





Bentley1 said:


> I think if Leann's bands are meant to represent the little boys, I feel it probably is meant to symbolize that she has accepted them into her life.  I doubt it means she is trying to replace their mother and imply that they are hers now.  I'm not a mother yet though, so maybe I would feel disrespected as a mother if that were to happen to me.
> 
> But her set would be really pretty without the extra bands.


I don't think she had much say in the three things. I think he did that since she's marrying his kids just like she's married him.


----------



## Lola

ame said:


> I don't think she had much say in the three things. I think he did that since she's marrying his kids just like she's married him.



Just her excuse to wear more bling probably....


----------



## ame

He's the one that told the media about her rings.


----------



## originalheather

See below:


----------



## originalheather

US Weekly reported (for what it's worth) that Shania Twain's ring is an emerald.
http://www.usmagazine.com/stylebeauty/news/shania-twains-engagement-ring-20102212


----------



## ame

It looks kite set. I wondered if it was a kite set asscher


----------



## Bentley1

ame said:


> I don't think she had much say in the three things. I think he did that since she's marrying his kids just like she's married him.



I see. That makes sense.  I figured she wasn't doing it to be disrespectful to their mother.


----------



## QueenCoco

Bentley1 said:


> I think if Leann's bands are meant to represent the little boys, I feel it probably is meant to symbolize that she has accepted them into her life. I doubt it means she is trying to replace their mother and imply that they are hers now. I'm not a mother yet though, so maybe I would feel disrespected as a mother if that were to happen to me.
> 
> But her set would be really pretty without the extra bands.


 

As a mother I find it extremly out of line. First she steals Brandi's man, then she makes a big show of being part of her children's lives....it would take all I had to not kill the b*tch if I was Brandi.....and I dont like the bands with the e-ring. The e-ring is gorgeous though.


----------



## Bentley1

QueenCoco said:


> As a mother I find it extremly out of line. First she steals Brandi's man, then she makes a big show of being part of her children's lives....it would take all I had to not kill the b*tch if I was Brandi.....and I dont like the bands with the e-ring. The e-ring is gorgeous though.



I can certainly see how it could be offensive, as a mother.  

I agree that the bands are excessive, another poster pointed out that her husband gave them to her to represent his children becoming a part of her life.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think we all agree, for one reason or another, there are too many bands.  :giggles:


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jada Pinkett Smith (did she get a new ring)??*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## thimp

^^Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! And so perfect with that bracelet!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jada Pinkett Smith (did she get a new ring)??*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 

Yes, it has been about 2 yrs now.
She is the reason I have a pear. 
But I like this one too.
Where did you get the photo?


----------



## Swanky

she credited Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Yes, it has been about 2 yrs now.
> She is the reason I have a pear.
> But I like this one too.
> Where did you get the photo?



*~*Tlfan  *~*


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> I think we all agree, for one reason or another, there are too many bands.  :giggles:


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Megan Fox & Molly Sims*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## JeanieD

KaRoL90 said:


> Gwen Stefany


It looks like Gwen Stefani has changed her ring?...


----------



## needloub

Love love Molly Sim's e-ring!!


----------



## JeanieD




----------



## painter21

Wow! Gwen's is beautiful!!


----------



## whoops

Something about Gwen is very glamourous and funky but not tacky. She is very sexy in her own way. thought she had a different ring? Wasn't it pink or something? I forget


----------



## originalheather

I always thought Gwen had a thick diamond band with a heart cut out of it (see the one on the left--sorry, couldn't find a closer view) but then I saw the pic on the right and I also so some pics with her wearing a thin diamond band.  I guess she's sporting a lot of wedding bands.


----------



## Seanymph

she sure does look glamorous!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Alicia Keys, Maria Sharapova, & Kris Jenner*~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Alicia Keys, Maria Sharapova, & Kris Jenner*~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise & Tlfan


​
Can not wait to see the bora bora keeping up with the kardashians episode!!! Dang look at that new rock she got.. The family redefines OTT engagement rings... 

Poor scott... No pressure! Lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

whoops said:


> ​
> Can not wait to see the bora bora keeping up with the kardashians episode!!! Dang look at that new rock she got.. The family redefines OTT engagement rings...
> 
> Poor scott... No pressure! Lol



Scott does over the top like no one else ever could...I am sure he will do just fine 

I don't know if I like Kris' ring or not...I can't tell from those angles.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kris Jenner has a new ring?


----------



## candypants1100

^yes, apparently they renewed their vows in bora bora... we will see it on keeping up this season.


----------



## needloub

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Scott does over the top like no one else ever could...I am sure he will do just fine
> 
> I don't know if I like Kris' ring or not...I can't tell from those angles.



I agree that Scott will be just fine. I do recall in one episode when he wanted to propose, he had a canary yellow e-ring. More unique than her sisters or her mother in fact.


----------



## triotrio

Kris' screams "Must outdo Kimmy" to me. 

What is it with this family and their ice cube obsession??! 

Somebody throw a damn Sapphire at them, quick!


----------



## ame

needloub said:


> I agree that Scott will be just fine. I do recall in one episode when he wanted to propose, he had a canary yellow e-ring. More unique than her sisters or her mother in fact.



I think he still has the ring. They show another ep preview coming up where he's hiding the box in the closet or something.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I want to see a another photo of her ring.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*More pics of Molly Sims' e-ring...hers has to be my fave. I love it!!!  *~* 

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

luvs*it* said:


> *~*More pics of Molly Sims' e-ring...hers has to be my fave. I love it!!!  *~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise




Now that is one good looking ring!!! Love her nails & bracelet


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*More pics of Molly Sims' e-ring...hers has to be my fave. I love it!!!  *~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



I will never get tired of looking at her e-ring. I love the thinner band....I only wish my fingers were less chubby! Just perfect...and I love her nail color!


----------



## aakashdaga

Jenna the porn lady i love her ring


----------



## Bentley1

Omg Molly Sims ring!!!!

She said she doesn't know the carat weight in an article on People.com??


----------



## purplepinky

^^I'd guess around 4 or 5 carats for the center stone. What do you think??


----------



## BagLovingMom

I agree! Molly Sims' ring is stunning!


----------



## ame

purplepinky said:


> ^^I'd guess around 4 or 5 carats for the center stone. What do you think??


That's my guess. But I think it's sweet that she either doesn't know or doesn't care to share!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I love Molly Sims Ring !!!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

purplepinky said:


> ^^I'd guess around 4 or 5 carats for the center stone. What do you think??



I agree. That was my guess as well.


----------



## Babilu

Molly's ring is gorgeous! Very feminine, delicate and super elegant...fits her well!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*More pics of Molly Sims' e-ring...hers has to be my fave. I love it!!!  *~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



Just gorgeous. I luv it!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Heidi Montag*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## painter21

Heidi got a new wedding ring? I thought her original was a round eternity band.. Would like to see the new band with her engagement ring.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Maybe the new ring was given to her by Spencer after their "supposed divorce filing/reconciliation". lol


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Joanna Garcia*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## kbella86

^that is a gorgeous ring although I don't know who she is :shame:


----------



## FlipDiver

Can I ask a stupid question... What is Tifan?  Is that a celeb blog or something?


----------



## DebbieAnn

kbella86 said:


> ^that is a gorgeous ring although I don't know who she is :shame:


 

*Joanna Garcia was the older daughter, Cheyenne, on Reba McEntire's series: Reba.*
*She was also starring the short-lived series this year called "Better With You".

She married New York Yankees outfielder, Nick Swisher, last December.*


----------



## luvs*it*

FlipDiver said:


> Can I ask a stupid question... What is Tifan? Is that a celeb blog or something?


 
*~*Tlfan =  Too Lame for a Name forums...I get most of my pics from there.  *~*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Tlfan = Too Lame for a Name forums...I get most of my pics from there.  *~*


 

Thanks I never had any idea.


----------



## karo

Penelope Cruz and her wedding set

Source: penelope-cruz.net


----------



## alessia70

Is Penelope's ring a bezel setting?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I did not know Penelope was married??? Her husband?


----------



## jmaemonte

^^Actor Javier Bardem - They just had a baby this year too.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I wonder if Javier ever calls the baby, "Friendo." 

I'd imagine he can give a kid that "you have three seconds to correct your behavior" look like no one on this planet.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Penelope was wearing a beautiful Sapphire with diamonds engagement ring.*


----------



## jmaemonte

Gimmethebag said:


> I wonder if Javier ever calls the baby, "Friendo."
> 
> I'd imagine he can give a kid that "you have three seconds to correct your behavior" look like no one on this planet.


----------



## ame

OH MY GOD That is HILARIOUS. All I can picture is him with that god awful hair from No Country... and the scowl.


----------



## Molls

DebbieAnn said:


> *Penelope was wearing a beautiful Sapphire with diamonds engagement ring.*



Yes, where is that beautiful sapphire engagement ring. It was much nicer IMHO.


----------



## mangowife

alessia70 said:


> Is Penelope's ring a bezel setting?



Yup, looks like a low-set full bezel to me.  I like it!


----------



## Bentley1

Not a fan of Penelope's ring at all. Very plain and dull.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jaime King*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Contessa

When I think of Javier Bardem with his new son, I'm reminded of the movie with Julia Roberts "Eat, Love, Pray" where Javier was a loving father. 

Their baby boy is very lucky. They seem like a wonderful couple


----------



## Swanky

I saw him IRL at Cannes Film Festival red carpet last year . . .  he's delish!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*LaLa Vazquez*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## needloub

^I love her split shank! Sometimes I wish I got a split shank for my cushion halo, but my fingers are too short


----------



## bling*lover

I love LaLa's set it's gorgeous! I'm also really loving Molly Sim's e-ring, very lovely!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*LaLa's ring is gorg!! Here's another pic of her set & Mary J. Blige's...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Jeneen

Wow - I love Mary J's! And her nails are cool too.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Great new photos!!!!!!


----------



## painter21

I absolutely love LaLa's! It is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Lala's is gorgeous, although not a fan of split shanks, but the stone/halo are stunning!

Mary's is a NO for me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder what Gaga will get if she ever gets engaged!!!


----------



## bling*lover

sundeepshetty said:


> whaoo.. lotss of rings here.. can anyone upload maria sharapova's ring image!! plz


 

credit: usmagazine.com


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Julie Benz (sorry they're a little blurry)*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## jonathank22

I like Eva Longoria's ring..It is very nice and suited for her.


----------



## painter21

Love Julie's ring. I also like that is not OTT!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kate Middleton engagment Ring

Article People Magazine

C is for Catherine, Cambridge _and_ Camilla! 

A new charm bracelet that Kate has been wearing recently is a gift from her mother-in-law Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall. 

Kate, 29, was seen with it prominently dangling from her right wrist when she applauded tennis player Andy Murray at Wimbledon Monday and the previous Saturday, when she and Prince William attended a ceremony with the Irish Guards. 
  
On her left hand, of course, rests Princess Diana's sapphire engagement ring. But it is the newer piece of jewelry, believed to be a wedding present, that's intriguing royal watchers. 

The charm hanging from the bracelet has Kate's new cypher of a "C" with a curl on one side, and Camilla's cypher of a "C" below a crown is on the other. 

A Palace source confirms to PEOPLE that it was a gift, but wouldn't say more because it's "personal."


----------



## MCF

ellief said:


> Anna Paquin



Anna's is my favorite.  I like how it looks vintage and isn't in your face massive.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can anyone find a close up pic of Charlene Wittstock's Cartier band?


----------



## twigski

Gwyneth Paltrow's ring from bon appetit magazine. I never noticed but it looks like there are the numbers 03 in diamonds on the setting.


----------



## luvs*it*

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anyone find a close up pic of Charlene Wittstock's Cartier band?


 
*~*These are the only pics I could find...still looking for more!!*~* 

Credit: Huffington Post


----------



## lily25

^ More pics pls if you can find them!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks!  They keep describing it as white gold and platinum, so I'm trying to figure out the design.  And yes, if you could get a super close up that would be awesome!!


----------



## Contessa

Charlene Wittstock is so elegant and pretty.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jaime Pressly*~* 

Credit: Contact Music


----------



## painter21

Isn't she getting a divorce already? I love the engagement ring but with the eternity band it is a bit too much imo.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^Yes, she is in the process of a divorce.  It may already be final.*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hello I am ready for new photos!!!!!


----------



## katicuti

karo said:


> Penelope Cruz and her wedding set
> 
> Source: penelope-cruz.net



Beautiful! I love how dainty and elegant they look together. Also like how different it is for her wedding band being worn on top of the e ring.


----------



## whoops

I'm on my phone so Im not sure how to upload pictures from it. So I hope this works.

Amerie, the singer, got married to her manager recently and here is her engagement ring:
http://feeworldorder.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/amerie.jpg

And from side:
http://i.mediatakeout.com/photo/1309606965amerie_married.jpg

I haven't seen pictures of her wedding band yet.

Edit:IMG didn't work so i made it a link.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Karina Smirnoff*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## bhurry

I love gwyneth's ring, anyone know who designed it?  Also it looks like a multi band ring or is the other one a seperate band?



twigski said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow's ring from bon appetit magazine. I never noticed but it looks like there are the numbers 03 in diamonds on the setting.


----------



## tsubi

Mariah Carey


----------



## needloub

tsubi said:


> Mariah Carey



That is too much on one finger.


----------



## DearBuddha

Mariah's ering is really gorgeous (but a little too big for my tastes; make it smaller and I'd be all over it!). However, the wedding band combined with it just makes it look ridiculous and tacky.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Any new engagments out there for us to look up????


----------



## whoops

Rachel weiss just married daniel Craig ....

But very few pictures of them together, let alone of any type of ring.


----------



## Hermesaholic

MCF said:


> Anna's is my favorite.  I like how it looks vintage and isn't in your face massive.



looks like a rose cut diamond


----------



## eye candy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Julie Benz (sorry they're a little blurry)*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



looks like a Tiffany Soleste.  But with a lower profile.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*America Fererra & Brooklyn Decker*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Niecy Nash & Real Housewives of OC's Alexis Bellino*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Niecy Nash & Real Housewives of OC's Alexis Bellino*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Alexis' set looks like it could fall over her finger with the wave of her hand.... crazy!


----------



## Sassys

All About Nick Lachey and Vanessa Minnillos Wedding Rings!

Their intimate wedding on Sir Richard Bransons private Necker Island was every bit as exotic as Nick Lachey and Vanessa Minnillo were going for, but when it came to their wedding bands, the couple of five years wanted to stick to tradition. So they returned to New York jeweler David Bader, of Bader and Garrin, who designed Minnillos Asscher-cut engagement ring. Vanessa was definitely looking for a ring to match her engagement ring, Bader tells PEOPLE exclusively of the the Wipeout hosts platinum eternity band of Asscher-cut diamonds. As for Lachey, I wanted something huskier and thicker, the Sing-Off host says of his platinum band, which includes 24 square diamonds to complement his wifes ring, plus a heartfelt message inscribed inside. They both wanted a substantial looking ring with diamonds, but Nick wanted his to be masculine at the same time, explains Bader. The final verdict? The couple couldnt have been happier with their custom bands, and Bader says they are two extremely easy people to work with. It was such a pleasure. For more exclusive details on the couples island wedding, pick up the new issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday. Jennifer Garcia

people.com


----------



## ame

That band is WAY too big for that e-ring.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I like Vanessa's set...the band could be a tad smaller, but it's still very pretty!!*~*


----------



## Swanky

I agree Ame, looks like she wished she had a bigger e-ring so went all out on the band!


----------



## thimp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree Ame, looks like she wished she had a bigger e-ring so went all out on the band!


----------



## ame

That is EXACTLY what I thought. And if she'd gone dainty her e-ring would've looked bigger.


----------



## Bentley1

I like Vanessa's set, but I agree that the band overpowers her pretty e-ring.

I do love the band though, it's gorgeous.  I wonder what the carat weight of her e-ring is? 

Anyone know?  They are always stated as way bigger then they are by sources such as People, so you just never know in reality.  Center stone looks about 2.5-3 to me.??


----------



## White Orchid

I like each ring separately but together it's terribly mismatched as you've all said, the wedding 'band' totally overpowers the e-ring.

I've seen nicer engagement rings though.


----------



## ame

My guess is 3ctish. But I think that's a standalone band so I hope she got a 2nd band to wear with the ering. Like Eva Longoria did.


----------



## kksugi

I really like Vanessa's ring!!  It's really pretty!!


----------



## whoops

Asschers face up so small though. Like Kirstin Cav's ring? But 3 carats is probably about right....  I liked the pear he gave Jessica, that was gorgeous!! Made me love pears seeing it. I really did want them two to make it. Nick has wonderful three stone ring tastes! Haha. The design of Vanessa e-ring is really nice!

Also, Kim k is getting married next month.... I winder what she will choose!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce engagment ring from Jay Z


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

June Ambrose engagment Ring.


----------



## hunniesochic

whoa...i can see my reflection in Beyonce's rock!

It reminds of Kim K's e-ring...except K's ring has the side stones.


----------



## needloub

I have to agree that Vanessa's band overpowers her e-ring. Beautiful though....


----------



## lisachen08

loveee vanessa's new wedding band but i agree it totally overtakes her e-ring.. she should wear her e-ring on one hand and her wedding band on her otherhand like how bethenny frankel does.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## DearBuddha

I love Vanessa's set (I have an asscher myself, so love, love, love those stepcuts!), but I agree; her wedding band should have been smaller to compliment the e-ring.

Who knows, maybe she was trying to outdo Jessica's old wedding band?


----------



## Jennifer.L

In regards to Vanessa, I'm sure she'll wear them separately, eventually. I see lots of new brides wear their e-ring and w-ring together for the first few weeks of newlywed-ed bliss. Then the newness wears off and they wear only their w-ring.


----------



## Theren

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Beyonce engagment ring from Jay Z


whats this rumor that they arent together anymore ??


----------



## Swanky

^please visit our Celebrity News and Gossip Forum for that please


----------



## eye candy

Thought I would share a pic.  It's from the http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrities-and-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849.html thread.  

I love Hilary Duff's micropave band.  Her ring is blinged out all around her finger!!


----------



## Jennifer.L

^ Ugh, nothing worse than seeing beautiful rings and poorly manicured nails.


----------



## eye candy

Jennifer.L said:


> ^ Ugh, nothing worse than seeing beautiful rings and poorly manicured nails.



lol     I totally agree!  With a million dollar ring like that, she should see a manicurist.


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I love Vanessa Minnillos Engagement ring!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Candace Crawford Engagment Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This was this first celebrity ring I ever cropped and now it is all over the web LOL

Jada's old Pear.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kris Jenner & Kim Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## whoops

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kris Jenner & Kim Kardashian*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I thought I'd never say this...

Khloe has my favorite ring if given the choice amongst the three....


----------



## chinkee21

whoops said:


> I thought I'd never say this...
> 
> Khloe has my favorite ring if given the choice amongst the three....


 
Ditto! The original version though, the one without the halo...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Do you think Kim keeps her nails up, because she wants the rock photographed every day?
I would.


Note: I started this thread but I might need to stay away for a while, I am craving a new ring. My Hubby will not be happy.


----------



## ame

I don't know if I have ever seen Kim without her nails done, even before the rock though. They all seem like nail people.


----------



## whoops

I think I'd even take khloes halo overloaded radiant with pave bands over either still... In comparison the proportions are more pleasing to me... Words I never thought id say.

I think Kim did an interview once where she said she loves pedi and manicures so she goes all the time. To be honest, if my rock was like that I think I'd stay away from strong colors and wear nudes and light links. The bright colors like the previous red take away from it for me.


----------



## erykenji

Hello, anybody has a photo of Elsa Pataky engagement ring or wedding band?


----------



## whoops

Kristin cavaleri and jay cutler just broke up so no more engagement. Wondering if she kept the asscher ring he gave her?


----------



## eye candy

Alessandra Ambrosio

I must be getting the Tiffany Soleste fever from reading some tPF threads.  LOL  Hers looks like one from a distance.


----------



## eye candy

kim k.


----------



## eye candy

natalie portman's double halo


----------



## eye candy

katie holmes.  I didn't realize she had a pink diamond until i saw this pic.  all i heard about is j lo's pink diamond from ben affleck.


----------



## eye candy

ivanka *****.  I don't think this is her actual engagement ring, but I thought it was worth sharing since it is quite lovely nonetheless.

Also attached is her actual one.


----------



## eye candy

elsa pataky.    

Sorry, I can't find any close-ups when I googled.  This is all I could find.

so the actor from Thor is married to her?  I didn't know she married Adrien Brody either.  She must be famous outside of the U.S.  I never heard of her.


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> katie holmes.  I didn't realize she had a pink diamond until i saw this pic.  all i heard about is j lo's pink diamond from ben affleck.



Must be because it is a fancy pink so it turns white under the sun.  Should have got a fancy intense or vivid pink like j lo's.    Either way, pink diamonds are expensive.  It's a shame no one realizes hers is pink though..at least the replica rings out there.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

eye candy said:


> ivanka *****.  I don't think this is her actual engagement ring, but I thought it was worth sharing since it is quite lovely nonetheless.
> 
> Also attached is her actual one.



OBSESSED with both...she is such an amazing woman


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure Katie's is a pink stone, I believe it's in rose or pink gold making it appear pink sometimes I think.


----------



## needloub

eye candy said:


> ivanka *****.  I don't think this is her actual engagement ring, but I thought it was worth sharing since it is quite lovely nonetheless.
> 
> Also attached is her actual one.



I remember having the first picture on my computer years ago so I could give my boyfriend some ideas . This is when I fell in love with halos and a split shank.


----------



## jonathank22

this ring is very nice ...and the perfect of good look for her....upload variety of ring and also i want diamond rings list


----------



## erykenji

Yes Elsa marries Chris Hemsworth last Christmas in an Indonesia island


----------



## DearBuddha

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure Katie's is a pink stone, I believe it's in rose or pink gold making it appear pink sometimes I think.



It isn't a pink stone. It's a white oval, and it's set in rose gold. The rose gold might give it a pink hue when the light passes through the gallery, but the diamond itself is not pink.


----------



## DearBuddha

eye candy said:


> elsa pataky.
> 
> Sorry, I can't find any close-ups when I googled.  This is all I could find.
> 
> so the actor from Thor is married to her?  I didn't know she married Adrien Brody either.  She must be famous outside of the U.S.  I never heard of her.



Elsa Pataky is a Spanish actress, but she was never married to Adrien Brody. They did date for a few years, though.


----------



## whoops

DearBuddha said:


> It isn't a pink stone. It's a white oval, and it's set in rose gold. The rose gold might give it a pink hue when the light passes through the gallery, but the diamond itself is not pink.



That's what I thought too... The pink diamonds on the setting might have been what makes it confusing? At least I think those were pink diamonds?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can any of you get a photo of Tamar Braxton's enagement ring.
I was watching the show last night and I want to know the shape of that ROCK!!


----------



## whoops

I'm on my phone so i cant upload the images. Or dont know how. So mods feel free to fix..... I found these:

carltonjordan.com/files/images/2011/05/TV.gif

fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Tamar-Braxton-Reunion-Show-Earrings.jpg

newurbanfyi.com/wp-content/plugins/RSSPoster_PRO/cache/e2eb9_tamar-toni-braxton-300x180.jpg

I don't watch the show but I think I might need to start! Lol

Edit: darn! Links didn't work!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

^ Thanks Whoops  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was able to find these photos of Tamar Braxtons Rings.
Still need better.

I do not know how to save photos from video so this was the best I could find.


----------



## whoops

More: http://www.mzpaparazzi242.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Tamar-atNYDinner.jpg

Looks like she alternates between the stacked bands and the solitaire? But wears the stack more often. The solitaire looks like a radiant... ?


----------



## DebbieAnn

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure Katie's is a pink stone, I believe it's in rose or pink gold making it appear pink sometimes I think.


 

*I wasn't going to say that since I wasn't 100% positive.  But I agree with you.*


----------



## eye candy

DebbieAnn said:


> *I wasn't going to say that since I wasn't 100% positive.  But I agree with you.*



too bad Katie and Tom are too private after that Oprah escapade.   I bet if someone in the media asks, they will let us know.    (or then maybe not) If it is pink or has a hint of pink in it, the estimate on her ring of $250,000 is wrong.  Her ring may well sit in the millions.


----------



## eye candy

Miranda Kerr's.  I like how her ring is set low but has that illusion of one big stone because the diamonds are all clustered together.  And she paired it with a thin Tiffany Metro-like diamond band.  Very simple, but tastefully done.


----------



## amber11

^ thank you! i have been looking for a close up of miranda's ring


----------



## eye candy

I didn't know Khloe Kardashian's upgrade ring has two halos like the Tiffany soleste. That's a bit too much IMHO.  The double halos already makes a small diamond look big.   I also added how the rings look like inside her hand.  

I miss her old ring design.  It was simple and elegant looking - yet in your face.     Why, Khloe, why?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I just saw this old photo from Jessica Simpsons wedding to Nick Lachey


----------



## islander2k6

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You can't give the woman credit, the guy proposes w/ the ring
> As far as we know, these 2 women didn't choose the rings, can't blame or applaud them for design, etc. . .



Kim bought this ering for herself when she was dating Reggie Bush. She did an interview where she admits she already bought a ring for when Reggie is ready to propose, and was photographed wearing it on her right hand when they were dating.


----------



## islander2k6

Jennifer.L said:


> Me too. I assume it's real but I just keep thinking "it looks so fake when it's that large". It's the same thing with Sania Mirza's (Indian tennis player) ring. http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6389/mirzaring.jpg



This stone looks like a moissanite to me?


----------



## luvs*it*

islander2k6 said:


> Kim bought this ering for herself when she was dating Reggie Bush. She did an interview where she admits she already bought a ring for when Reggie is ready to propose, and was photographed wearing it on her right hand when they were dating.


 
*~*The ring Kim bought when she was dating Reggie is not the same ring she received from Kris.  The ring she bought back in 2009 is estimated at around 10.5 carats (made by XIV Karats Ltd), her ring from Kris (made by Lorraine Schwartz) is 20.5 carats.  They are 2 completely different rings.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Danielle Deleasa (wife of Kevin Jonas)*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## amina.pink

islander2k6 said:


> Kim bought this ering for herself when she was dating Reggie Bush. She did an interview where she admits she already bought a ring for when Reggie is ready to propose, and was photographed wearing it on her right hand when they were dating.



I think the carat difference between these rings is quite evident.

2009 ring -



2011 ring -



Girlfriend got an upgrade for sure!


----------



## eye candy

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Danielle Deleasa (wife of Kevin Jonas)*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



wow, another double halo'ed ring.  Guess they are getting more and more popular.


----------



## eye candy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure Katie's is a pink stone, I believe it's in rose or pink gold making it appear pink sometimes I think.



Hi Swanky,  I found a perfect example of a pink stone looking very white under the sun!    It's in the youtube video in this link  http://rockdiamond.com/index.php/je...al-shape-diamond-gia-absolutely-amazing-r3498

There were a lot of criticisms with Katie's ring I remember..one of them being, "why is the basket for her diamond rose gold?"   Usually they try to match light colored stones with a metal in a similar color to enhance the stone's color. In this case, pink gold for a pink stone.   But I could be wrong.      Maybe Tom just wanted the reflection of her stone to look pink.


----------



## eye candy

Zara Phillips's engagement ring.  The Queen's granddaughter.  Prince Wiliam's cousin. 

Yes, the media said she should have seen a manicurist.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

eye candy said:


> elsa pataky.
> 
> Sorry, I can't find any close-ups when I googled.  This is all I could find.
> 
> so the actor from Thor is married to her?  I didn't know she married Adrien Brody either.  She must be famous outside of the U.S.  I never heard of her.



Haven't been able to find any close ups either! She's in Fast & Furious 5 recently.

Elsa and Adrien were never married... she left him for Olivier Martinez!
*
*


----------



## islander2k6

amina.pink said:


> I think the carat difference between these rings is quite evident.
> 
> 2009 ring -
> View attachment 1455894
> 
> 
> 2011 ring -
> View attachment 1455895
> 
> 
> Girlfriend got an upgrade for sure!



The styles are so similar, I didn't even bother to question that they might be different rings. Sorry for passing on erroneous information!


----------



## amina.pink

islander2k6 said:


> The styles are so similar, I didn't even bother to question that they might be different rings. Sorry for passing on erroneous information!



I'm quite sure it's an assumption many would make given they are basically the same rings!  I don't know whether it's nice Kris got her the exact design she so obviously loves or a little... strange?  I'd think seeing as it's a new relationship, I'd want a bit of a different design/style of ring to symbolise what she has with him.  Kinda makes me think maybe she cares a little bit too much about the blingy ring and not enough about who the guy is giving it to her... as long as there's a guy giving her _that_ ring... kwim?  She always was so desperate to be married!


----------



## whoops

amina.pink said:


> I'm quite sure it's an assumption many would make given they are basically the same rings!  I don't know whether it's nice Kris got her the exact design she so obviously loves or a little... strange?  I'd think seeing as it's a new relationship, I'd want a bit of a different design/style of ring to symbolise what she has with him.  Kinda makes me think maybe she cares a little bit too much about the blingy ring and not enough about who the guy is giving it to her... as long as there's a guy giving her _that_ ring... kwim?  She always was so desperate to be married!



I seriously think she has more chemistry with the ring than she does him... As if she was marrying the ring and he just happened to come along with it. 

And I would want a different ring too. In fact I'd go the exact opposite direction in style. Kim was totally torn up over Reggie too so why be reminded? Unless the ring > guy?

Regardless I'll shamelessly hoard the tv and watch the wedding special to Df's dismay! She is for sure to have some beautiful bling the day of!


----------



## amina.pink

whoops said:


> I seriously think she has more chemistry with the ring than she does him... As if she was marrying the ring and he just happened to come along with it.
> 
> And I would want a different ring too. In fact I'd go the exact opposite direction in style. Kim was totally torn up over Reggie too so why be reminded? Unless the ring > guy?
> 
> Regardless I'll shamelessly hoard the tv and watch the wedding special to Df's dismay! She is for sure to have some beautiful bling the day of!



Not long now... the wedding will probably be on E about a month from now   Can't wait to see what she chooses as a wedding band.  Hope she doesn't go completely over the top... but I think that's the Kardashian mantra to be fair!!


----------



## ame

Khloe did her ring right with her wedding bands. I love that they are not ridiculous and let her stone do the work.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> Khloe did her ring right with her wedding bands. I love that they are not ridiculous and let her stone do the work.



I know! We (or at least I am) are biting our tongues now after all that "ick" at Khloe's set....

And I'm not going to lie... her first single row halo grew on me... But I would still drive myself nuts if I had her set without a spacer... all that pave moving would be the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard for me


----------



## ame

Yea I cannot stand the idea of how they look and what shape they're in!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone tell me what shape and weight Hilary Duff's side stones are on her engagment ring? Appears the center is 14 carat Radiant.


----------



## Swanky

Trapeziods, I'd guess about 1.5 crts each{?}


----------



## KaRoL90

Jennifer Lopez, Giorgia Palmas (italian footballer wife) and Kathy Hilton


----------



## KaRoL90

Elisabetta Gregoracci (Fabio Briatore's wife)


----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Middleton


----------



## KaRoL90

Other of Kate Middleton


----------



## KaRoL90

Alex Gerrard (liverpool footballer Steven Gerrard wife)


----------



## KaRoL90

Other


----------



## KaRoL90

Always Alex Gerrard but with the yellow diamond ring


----------



## KaRoL90

And here old engagement ring


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Trapeziods, I'd guess about 1.5 crts each{?}


That's about the weight I was going to guess also.


----------



## Swanky

Karol, great pics!! Please remember to credit your source


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Danielle Deleasa (wife of Kevin Jonas)*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Love this! Gosh, I love halos!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kimora Lee was seen arriving at Mandarin Oriental yesterday with hubby.
I tried to locate better photos but could not.

Swanky Mom can I get the weight of the center stone?


----------



## ame

Not sure how big her fingers are but I would guesstimate the center to be around 15cts.


----------



## whoops

But it's an asscher right? So I'd even put it at closer to 20?

Her other one from the previous husband was yellow right? or one of the many variations she wore?


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing upwards of 15 as well


----------



## eye candy

The Bachelorette's Ashley Hebert

Neil Lane design.  3.5 ct total, square cushion-cut, 162 small diamonds.   &#8220;It has a vintage, 19th-century romantic feel, with soft edges, but with a contemporary look,&#8221; Lane says of the ring, valued at around $60,000. &#8220;Whichever way Ashley moves her finger, she sees sparkles.&#8221;

Source: http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...-hebert-engagement-ring/?xid=rss-topheadlines

center stone is est at 2ct.  surrounding diamonds est 1.5ct

Now that's one frosted ring all around!  I can't see any metal.


----------



## eye candy

Cindy Crawford.  I've never seen her actual engagement ring...did she have one?  But I thought I'd share this pic.  She has an engagement like ring on her pointer finger.  A bit different.


----------



## eye candy

Kim K.'s ring from a far.  For all the Kimmie fans.  

Credit: TLFAN


----------



## eye candy

Kimmie's idol.  Elizabeth Taylor and her favorite Krupp diamond.  39ct.

According to legend, Princess Margaret spotted the 39-carat Krupp diamond on Elizabeth Taylor's finger and exclaimed, "That's the most vulgar thing I've ever seen!". The actress offered to let the stylish royal try on the bauble, one of many dazzling gifts from fifth husband, Richard Burton. Watching the Princess' eyes sparkle as she examined the jewel, the quick-witted star famously quipped: "See? It's not so vulgar now, is it?".


----------



## ame

whoops said:


> But it's an asscher right? So I'd even put it at closer to 20?
> 
> Her other one from the previous husband was yellow right? or one of the many variations she wore?


She had several from Russell IIRC. But this could very well be at least 20. I don't think she has tiny hands at all.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm guessing upwards of 15 as well


There are so many variables for such a cut too, so we really are guessing.


----------



## Swanky

yeah, not to mention not having a clear shot, etc. . . 
one thing for sure, it's a big ass stone!!


----------



## ame

Sure is! I wouldn't turn it down. She's from here, and I have seen her shopping at a couple places in the past, though I don't recall seeing her wearing an ering.


----------



## whoops

Janet Jackson got engaaged to her bf... Heard ring is huge and it's only temporary until he can find her an even bigger one....

Time to find those pictures!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah


----------



## ame

GIRRRL YOU NEEEEEEEEEED to clean that thing!


----------



## eye candy

Sassys said:


> Mariah



Wow!  Nice close-up Sas


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> I didn't know Khloe Kardashian's upgrade ring has two halos like the Tiffany soleste. That's a bit too much IMHO.  The double halos already makes a small diamond look big.   I also added how the rings look like inside her hand.
> 
> I miss her old ring design.  It was simple and elegant looking - yet in your face.     Why, Khloe, why?



I just had a Princess Margaret - Elizabeth Taylor moment!  So I walked in Tiffany's and saw a ring just like Khloe's.  It was a Tiffany Legacy (yes, not exactly the same...but it had that big mushroom look with the halo). I thought I wouldn't like it given that it was humongous, and the kind SA let me try this baby on.  It was GORGEOUS!    I didn't want to take it off.  Now I know why Khloe ugraded her ring to this design. Price tag?  $700,000.  Wish I had $60million to afford that ring and the lifestyle that comes with it.


----------



## eye candy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yeah, not to mention not having a clear shot, etc. . .
> one thing for sure, it's a big ass stone!!



lol.  I agree. She is a 7-foot tall woman with her 5" stilettos.  Her head sticks out wherever she goes - you can't miss her.  For all I know, her ring finger size could be a size 9.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

whoops said:


> Janet Jackson got engaaged to her bf... Heard ring is huge and it's only temporary until he can find her an even bigger one....
> 
> Time to find those pictures!


 

I need a photo ASAP


----------



## whoops

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I need a photo ASAP



I read he proposed with a 15 carat ring last october but she was on tour and didn't want to say yes. So they put it off... And now she is trying to find an even bigger one and supposedly kept the 15 carat as a place keeper?

I'm not sure if its true or not about the current one but i know that she is engaged and ring is rumored to be massive! but I need pictures too!!!


----------



## birkin101

whoops said:


> But it's an asscher right? So I'd even put it at closer to 20?
> 
> Her other one from the previous husband was yellow right? or one of the many variations she wore?


 
The yellow diamond ring didn't come from her husband, she was quite vocal about the fact that she bought it herself and it was a sort of investment for her and her daughters.  If I remember correctly it was 16kt stone....so beautiful.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Mariah



Love Mariah, but I have never liked her pointy side stones...


----------



## Stacklvr

needloub said:


> Love Mariah, but I have never liked her pointy side stones...


 
not positive of this, but i think the pointy side stones are a reset..the original one Nick gave her had half moons on the sides (more rounded). i liked that one much better also


----------



## alatrop

Sassys said:


> Mariah



This looks like junk jewelry to me 

Is it just a bad photo? Everything else in the picture looks clear, minus the ring. Yikes.


----------



## Sassys

Stacklvr said:


> not positive of this, but i think the pointy side stones are a reset..the original one Nick gave her had half moons on the sides (more rounded). i liked that one much better also


 
Correct.  The original looked better.  I think she probably changed it because people were saying it was the same ring he gave Selita when they were engaged


----------



## mangowife

^ What a shame that she changed the side stones!  The half moons look much better, shape-wise and proportion-wise!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree with everyone, the pointy stones don't look pretty or comfortable!!


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Correct.  The original looked better.  I think she probably changed it because people were saying it was the same ring he gave Selita when they were engaged



Her original was much better!


----------



## Theren

Sassys said:


> Mariah



what did she do to it  ewww


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Anna Kournikova & Karina Smirnoff*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

What happened to Anna Kounikova's pink pear? 
Did those two get married?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Julide

The Krupp and La Peregrina!!!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## alessia70

^^ wow, its huuuge. at first glance i thought it was lindsay lohan... :S


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whoops said:


> I read he proposed with a 15 carat ring last october but she was on tour and didn't want to say yes. So they put it off... And now she is trying to find an even bigger one and supposedly kept the 15 carat as a place keeper?
> 
> I'm not sure if its true or not about the current one but i know that she is engaged and ring is rumored to be massive! but I need pictures too!!!



She had a 20 carat from her previous engagement.  I guess maybe she liked that ring better... Lol.


----------



## ebonyone

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> What happened to Anna Kounikova's pink pear?
> Did those two get married?



They never got married he said she wouldn't marry him.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ebonyone said:


> They never got married he said she wouldn't marry him.


 

So how gave her this ring?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian-Odom*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## tweetie bird

Nice


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My favorite ring Hilary Duff Radiant Diamond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I dont know how to post large photos.
Can anyone guess the carat siaze of Hilary's eternity band.


----------



## Jeneen




----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Thanks Jeneen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Last night I saw Sex and the City Season 5 Show 2 Richard gave Samantha a large yellow diamond. Does anyone here have a photos, I want to gett a good look.
I had never seen that show before, I was shocked.

The name of the show was Unoriginal Sin


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary Duff eternity Bands

Any Idea of the carat weight for one?


----------



## ame

Total shot in the dark but Ill guess 5pts per stone, probably 30 stones for each ring (again, guesstimate), so about a buck and a half a ring?


----------



## mp4

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kim Kardashian




I saw her leaving a house in the Hollywood Hills while I was hiking with a friend.  It was so random, neither one of us realized what was going on until we walked right past her.

Of course....her ring caught my eye right away.....thought in my head "geez, wonder whose who's providing her upkeep....wait a minute! look at that huge rock!"

She is very pretty up close and is short....even with stilettos on.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian & Hilary Duff*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## birkin101

Is it weird that I like Kim's ring more than Hilary's?


----------



## mangowife

Hilary's looks a bit yellow... might just be the light.  But Kim's looks wow white!


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwineth Paltrow, Ketie Holmes and Sara Michelle Gellar


----------



## KaRoL90

Milla Jovovich


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hilary Duff eternity Bands
> 
> Any Idea of the carat weight for one?



Love her eternity bands, but I wish she never reset her e-ring. I preferred the original...


----------



## trueblue101

Have photos of Janet Jackson's ring emerge yet?


----------



## Pinkskyies

trueblue101 said:


> Have photos of Janet Jackson's ring emerge yet?


 

It was a rumor,she is not engaged.


----------



## Pinkskyies

All About Mark-Paul Gosselaar&#8217;s Romantic Engagement Ring!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Right from the start, Mark-Paul Gosselaar knew what he wanted a dream engagement ring to exude: romance.

&#8220;He&#8217;s a romantic at heart and he was looking to express it,&#8221; says celebrity jeweler Neil Lane, who collaborated with Gosselaar, 36, on an ideal sparkler to give to his advertising executive girlfriend Catriona McGinn. &#8220;I worked on creating her dream ring for about a month. She had seen a ring of mine and Mark-Paul brought in a photo of it and we started customizing it, finding the perfect stone, showing sketches, discussing the mounting and how many smaller diamonds it would have and really designing it together. It&#8217;s rare to find a guy who really wants to find the perfect ring and be so very involved in the process.&#8221;

The result was a 3-carat cushion-cut center diamond surrounded by smaller diamonds in a handmade platinum setting, totaling over 5 carats. &#8220;He couldn&#8217;t wait to propose,&#8221; says Lane of the former Saved By the Bell heartthrob, who now stars with Breckin Meyer on Franklin & Bash. &#8220;He was so excited to have found the woman of his dreams,&#8221; Lane continues. &#8220;They are an amazing couple. When he talks about her, it is clear that he is so in love!&#8221; 
&#8211;Elizabeth Leonard


----------



## Pinkskyies

Not Forsure but this website is saying this is Heather Locklear engagment ring.
http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ear-is-engaged-to-bf-jack-wagner-see-the-ring

Heather Locklear is set to marry her longtime best friend and full-time boyfriend Jack Wagner, her rep confirms -- and we have the first picture of the ring! 

Four years after her divorce from Bon Jovi rocker Richie Sambora, actress Heather Locklear is ready to walk down the aisle once more. 

Locklear is engaged to her longtime boyfriend, fellow Melrose Place actor Jack Wagner.

"Heather and Jack are engaged," Locklear's rep confirmed.

Heather and Jack worked together on the original Melrose Place from 1994 to 1999, but began dating in 2007 after she divorced Sambora. Wagner supported her through her 2008 DUI arrest and stint in rehab.

This will be Locklear's third marriage. Her first, to Motley Crue drummer Tommy Lee, lasted from 1986 to 1993. She married Bon Jovie guitarist Richie Sambora in 1994. Their daughter Ava Sambora is set to make her film debut in a new Judd Apatow flick next year.

The ridiculously hot Locklear was spotted wearing a gigantic cushion-cut sparkler on her left hand at the Shooting Stars Benefit in London last week. Could this photo be of her engagement ring?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabz

X


----------



## Jennifer.L

mangowife said:


> Hilary's looks a bit yellow... might just be the light.  But Kim's looks wow white!



No, it's not the light. I've seen several pictures of her ring, in all different lights, and it definitely has a yellow hue. He probably went way down in color in order to get a higher carat weight.

I like warm stones but not when they look like that.


----------



## KaRoL90

Abbey Clancy, Adriana Lima & Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## KaRoL90

Alicia Keys & America Ferrera


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Kournikova


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Paquin & Beth Ostrosky


----------



## KaRoL90

Beyonce, Calista Flockhart, Carrie Underwood & Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## KaRoL90

Celine Dion, Claudia Shiffer, Coleen Rooney & Debra Messing


----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Hurley & Ellen Pompeo


----------



## KaRoL90

Emily Blunt & Emma Bunton


----------



## KaRoL90

Eva Herzigova


----------



## KaRoL90

Eva LaRue & Fergie


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwen Stefani


----------



## KaRoL90

Heidi Klum


----------



## KaRoL90

Hilary Duff


----------



## Stephie2800

KaRoL90 said:


> Eva LaRue & Fergie



Fergie´s nails:weird:


----------



## ellieroma

KaRoL90 said:


> Heidi Klum



the black rings with the yellow diamonds!!


----------



## ame

mangowife said:


> Hilary's looks a bit yellow... might just be the light.  But Kim's looks wow white!





Jennifer.L said:


> No, it's not the light. I've seen several pictures of her ring, in all different lights, and it definitely has a yellow hue. He probably went way down in color in order to get a higher carat weight.
> 
> I like warm stones but not when they look like that.



Considering how truly loaded her husband is, I don't entirely know that he would go down for a larger stone. It definitely seems warmer, though many larger stones do show more body color than others. It also looks absolutely filthy.


----------



## ame

Stephie2800 said:


> Fergie´s nails:weird:



could not agree more. It's gross. And if she wears contacts...well...how.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim Kardashian & Hilary Duff*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan


 
Thanks Luv it for the photos. I was reading that Kims center stone is something like 16.5 and Hilary's is 14.  This is the first photo of Hilary's ring that appears yellow. I have several that appear white.
Kim and Hilary have the same side stones. 


Still waiting for photos of Janet Jackson' engagment ring from Wissam !!!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Luv the Black Diamond Band's Heidi added to her rings.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

mp4 said:


> I saw her leaving a house in the Hollywood Hills while I was hiking with a friend. It was so random, neither one of us realized what was going on until we walked right past her.
> 
> Of course....her ring caught my eye right away.....thought in my head "geez, wonder whose who's providing her upkeep....wait a minute! look at that huge rock!"
> 
> She is very pretty up close and is short....even with stilettos on.


 
Wow I would love to see that rock in person.


----------



## ame

So Hilary Duff is pregnant, and I bet the push present will be magnificent!


----------



## KaRoL90

Ilary Blasi (italian footballer Francesco Totti), Jenna Dewan & Jennifer Garner


----------



## KaRoL90

Jessica Alba


----------



## KaRoL90

Jessica Simpson


----------



## KaRoL90

Julianne Moore, Kat Von D & Kate Moss


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Karol, great pics!! Please remember to credit your source


----------



## Hermesaholic

Jessicas ring is really quite pretty.  It looks edwardian and a perfect pigeon blood color.


----------



## ame

I agree, those rubies are TDF. I was just telling DH that I want to get a band of french cut rubies but they have to be that color. He looked at me with both fury and blankness HAH!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

KaRoL90 said:


> Jessica Simpson


 

Jessica Simpson has two rings?


----------



## lanasyogamama

^No, that is the side stone, the ring turned.


----------



## jmaemonte

Apparently Tara Reid got engaged and married in the same day. She posted a picture of her ring on twitter.

Credit:  celebuzz


----------



## Jeneen

jmaemonte said:


> Apparently Tara Reid got engaged and married in the same day. She posted a picture of her ring on twitter.
> 
> Credit:  celebuzz


 

uh what???


----------



## ame

Wtf is that stone?


----------



## jmaemonte

^^^^


----------



## Stephie2800

jmaemonte said:


> Apparently Tara Reid got engaged and married in the same day. She posted a picture of her ring on twitter.
> 
> Credit:  celebuzz



Who is she even dating???


----------



## ame

Danish businessman Michael Lilleund, She met this dude in like December.


----------



## amina.pink

^^^ It was incorrectly reported she married her ex-boyfriend from last December - the Danish business man.  Apparently she married someone called Zack Kehayov instead.  The Danish dude confirmed he broke up with her in February.  So she has known her husband a maximum of 6 months - she likes to move quick I guess!


----------



## ame

oh FFS. This will last. *rolls eyes*


----------



## amina.pink

It was her OWN representative that sent out bum info about who the husband was to the press.  I think that speaks volumes about this marriage!!


----------



## ame

OMG, sure does!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yikes.


----------



## peggyo

Does anyone have any photos of Lisa Rinna's engagement ring?  I only saw one in this entire thread and I've searched online and that seems to be the only photos that comes up.  I'd love to see other close ups since that one is at an angle and a bit blurry. It looks antiquey, but other than that I cannot tell a think about it. Thanks!


----------



## gabz

Us weekly has the d's apparently tara's ring is a 12 ct citrine


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim Kardashian*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## amoxie92

I'm so over looking at her ring! ^^


----------



## originalheather

Sylvie Van der Vaart

(source: Mokkels)

She seems to change e-rings quite a bit--this appears to be the most recent one.


----------



## Swanky

can you ATTACH the pic so people don't have to click away from tPF - also, the link doesn't work.


----------



## originalheather

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> can you ATTACH the pic so people don't have to click away from tPF - also, the link doesn't work.


 
That's odd because the link works for me and it opens into a separate window.  Anyway, here is the pic as an attachment.

(for those of you who can click the link without problems I would recommend looking at that version because it is a better quality image)


----------



## Sassys

amoxie92 said:


> I'm so over looking at her ring! ^^


 

Exactly.  How many times is a pic going to be posted here.


----------



## peggyo

Sassys said:


> Exactly.  How many times is a pic going to be posted here.


Thank you for saying what I was thinking for I don't know how many of the last pages of this thread. I started to wonder if it might be better to have celebs have their own threads so if you don't want to look at KK's ring for the 348403834309803804839654th time, you don't have to.  

I'm still wanting to see more than the one photo of *Lisa Rinna's* engagement ring though.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sassys said:


> Exactly. How many times is a pic going to be posted here.


 

The wedding is this weekend, sure you will see more photos once she adds the band.


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> The wedding is this weekend, sure you will see more photos once she adds the band.


 
Agree, but it seems every page there is a shot of Kim's ring (since she got engaged).  Is it really necessary lol


----------



## Swanky

like her thread in Celeb Forum, skip over the posts you don't want to see   TONS of repetition in there too  It happens.


----------



## Lapis

Anyone has a close up and detailed pic of Heidi Klum's ring?
I'm trying to see a good side view that's this close





Taken from previous post


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love Heidi's black diamond bands


----------



## needloub

^So do I! Really unique...


----------



## luvs*it*

amoxie92 said:


> I'm so over looking at her ring! ^^


 


Sassys said:


> Exactly.  How many times is a pic going to be posted here.


 


peggyo said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking for I don't know how many of the last pages of this thread. I started to wonder if it might be better to have celebs have their own threads so if you don't want to look at KK's ring for the 348403834309803804839654th time, you don't have to.


 


Sassys said:


> Agree, but it seems every page there is a shot of Kim's ring (since she got engaged).  Is it really necessary lol


 
*~*Point taken. No more pics of Kim's ring!! Molly Sims...*~* 

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Point taken. No more pics of Kim's ring!! Molly Sims...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Love it!  Is that Cushion Cut??


----------



## thimp

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Point taken. No more pics of Kim's ring!! Molly Sims...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I love her ring! Sooooo pretty! A girl can dream.


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Point taken. No more pics of Kim's ring!! Molly Sims...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



So beautiful! I don't think I will ever get tired looking at halos!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hey I don't mind the close up's of Kim's Ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Marjorie Harvey 11 carat  Pear Diamond  engagment ring from Steve Harvey.


Ok what do you think of the 11 carats?


----------



## Swanky

the pear doesn't look 11 to me.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Marjorie Harvey~~ Appears she has a nwe ring from Steve Harvey
Appears this photo was taken Saturday. 

Can anyone tell the shape of the center stone?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the pear doesn't look 11 to me.


 

You have great eye what size is it. I trust you.
What do you think of her new ring?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Marjorie Harvey's new diamond ring up close.

Appears to be a yellow square shape diamond for Marjorie this time. 

Ok ladies tell me what you see shape and carats??????


----------



## Swanky

Funny, I knew I had seen it before - you posted it in '09! 

If it's 11 itself, it's bottom heavy IMO.  I'd guess it's more like 7 or so.



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Steve Harvey's wife Marjorie Pear





LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Marjorie Harvey 11 carat  Pear Diamond  engagment ring from Steve Harvey.
> 
> 
> Ok what do you think of the 11 carats?


----------



## Swanky

^that pic is too pixelated for me


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^that pic is too pixelated for me


 

Sorry I need to learn to crop then enlarge LOL.
Look like a yellow diamond.


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Marjorie Harvey 11 carat  Pear Diamond  engagment ring from Steve Harvey.
> 
> 
> Ok what do you think of the 11 carats?



I have no clue about the size but she is beautiful!! I really don't like all the side stones on her rings, they take away from the larger center stone.


----------



## eye candy

Julide said:


> The Krupp and La Peregrina!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!



La Peregrina.  I didn't know that.  http://www.deleusejewelers.com/tag/la-peregrina/  It has a beautiful history to it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tamar Braxton, Toya Wright, and Tameka Cottle-Harris




By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20





By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20





By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20





By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20





By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20





By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tameka Cottle-Harris and Maria Sharapova


----------



## ame

CRIMINY. mondo rocks!


----------



## amber11

does anybody have photos of jessica alba's gold solitaire ring? i can only find the ones of her first platinum one


----------



## Nee_chelle

Anna Kournikova and Maria Sharapova


----------



## ellieroma

I love Maria's ring, but i wish she wouldnt bite her nails


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nee_chelle said:


> Tamar Braxton, Toya Wright, and Tameka Cottle-Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20


 

Thanks Nee chelle, I have been looking for Tamar's ring all over the wed, you have the first photo


----------



## Nee_chelle

No problem LookingGood35


----------



## Nee_chelle

Hilary Duff and Liz Hurley


----------



## Nee_chelle

Hilary Duff, Mariah Carey, Khloe Kardashian-Odom (before and after) and Kim Kardashian


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Waiting to see Kim's wedding band


----------



## ame

It almost looks like khloes old ering had a little halo too


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> It almost looks like khloes old ering had a little halo too



I'm thinking she has had two resets...

1 original solitaire on pave band
2 small halo
3 double halo


----------



## kbella86

Nee_chelle said:


> Hilary Duff and Liz Hurley



I love Liz Hurleys!!


----------



## ame

whoops said:


> I'm thinking she has had two resets...
> 
> 1 original solitaire on pave band
> 2 small halo
> 3 double halo



Very likely. I wonder why all the resets...


----------



## eye candy

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Waiting to see Kim's wedding band



Me too!  I just read somewhere that it is a black diamond eternity wedding band created by Lorraine Schwartz.  I wonder if it's true.  Just thinking about it (and seeing Heidi Klum's black diamond bands) makes me want one.  

Black diamonds are really very very dark green diamonds that look black.   Interesting.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

eye candy said:


> Me too!  I just read somewhere that it is a black diamond eternity wedding band created by Lorraine Schwartz.  I wonder if it's true.  Just thinking about it (and seeing Heidi Klum's black diamond bands) makes me want one.
> 
> Black diamonds are really very very dark green diamonds that look black.   Interesting.



Not what i would picture at all.  I love this thread!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kim Kardashian with wedding band






Looks like she has an emerald cut eternity band


----------



## DearBuddha

I don't believe I'm saying this, but that ^^ is way too much bling for one finger, lol. Too many diamonds!!


----------



## amoxie92

Is she for real!?  That's so ridiculous...


----------



## ame

UGH! Dang, I am SO DISAPPOINTED! I really thought she'd be even a little tasteful. I really hope she has a slimmer band made also to wear with her ering and this alone.


----------



## givemegold

I always enjoy wedding sets that can be worn separately, but still look good together.  She's got a bit of a continuity problem it seems, however.  I really hope she has a thin band to go with the spotlight!


----------



## HermesLuv

That band totally takes away from the engagement ring... Too over the top!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~* 

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## Nee_chelle

I think her eternity band should have been smaller. It kind of has the same effect that Vanessa Minnillo's set had except 100x bigger. Smh


----------



## luvs*it*

Nee_chelle said:


> Tamar Braxton, Toya Wright, and Tameka Cottle-Harris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By nee_chelle at 2011-08-20


 
*~*Thanks for posting this!! Her rings are gorg!!*~*


----------



## Molls

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip



I wouldn't have expected anything less!!!


----------



## MatAllston

Kim should have picked a 2mm plain wedding band. Her wedding band makes the entire set look so fake.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Your welcome luvs*it*


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip



Bigger is not always better!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

So not digging Kim K's "set".  I love them both individually but definitely not together.  We get it Kim, you're married...happily.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip


 

Thats a lot of carats on that finger. LOL Wow


----------



## luvs*it*

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Thats a lot of carats on that finger. LOL Wow


 
*~*Yes, there is a such thing as too much...but it wouldn't be Kim K if it wasn't OTT.*~*


----------



## Nee_chelle

Well, hopefully she'll start wearing her e-ring on her right hand because the ring and the band together seems to be extremely heavy.


----------



## betlebugg3

Tara Reid just got married... 

http://tinyurl.com/3plgjjm

Credit: LA Times


----------



## betlebugg3

Sorry, I am having problems getting the actual picture to post here.


----------



## betlebugg3

Carla Bruni-Sarkozy wears a single diamond band, very elegant!




Credit: Life Archive, Getty Images


----------



## betlebugg3

In another complete departure from Kim Kardashian's set, here is Keri Russell's plain gold band. 






Credit: Life Archive


----------



## DebbieAnn

*It looks like Kim K is trying to outbling Khloe.
*


----------



## whoops

Yea... I don't think anyone expected anything less from kim k.... Get husband has a bling band too I think? I haven't seen any pic yet


----------



## lilmountaingirl

DebbieAnn said:


> *It looks like Kim K is trying to outbling Khloe.
> *



yep! I predict anotger re-set. Lol.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jennifer Garner & Katy Perry


----------



## Jeneen

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip


 

Love both, but she needs to pull a frankel and wear them seperately.


----------



## onegirlcreative

DearBuddha said:


> I don't believe I'm saying this, but that ^^ is way too much bling for one finger, lol. Too many diamonds!!



yeah, i agree with you completely. at least wear the e-ring on the right hand and the wedding band on the left. i know a lot of new yorkers do this. 

it's just too ostentatious...and believe me, i love some some diamonds too!

i just don't get it with these celebs&#8212;it's like they're trying to say to the world "i HAVE arrived." kwim?


----------



## onegirlcreative

KaRoL90 said:


> Heidi Klum



i am really loving the combination of the black diamond eternity bands with the yellow canary diamond and yellow gold. it's exquisite and so unique!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I think if E producers footed the bill for Kim K's wedding, she might have picked out the absolutely MOST expensive wedding band she possibly could to up her compensation.


----------



## whoops

Gimmethebag said:


> I think if E producers footed the bill for Kim K's wedding, she might have picked out the absolutely MOST expensive wedding band she possibly could to up her compensation.



It's rumored her band was $1 million and her husband Kris' was an additional $1m (can't imagine a wedding band for a guy being so much!) both from Lorraine shwartz.

All her compensation... That's motivation to get married over and over again. People were paying ridiculous amounts for exclusive rights from everything from the engagement to the shower to the bachelor parties...


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whoops said:


> It's rumored her band was $1 million and her husband Kris' was an additional $1m (can't imagine a wedding band for a guy being so much!) both from Lorraine shwartz.
> 
> All her compensation... That's motivation to get married over and over again. People were paying ridiculous amounts for exclusive rights from everything from the engagement to the shower to the bachelor parties...



Insane! $1M.


----------



## ame

I didn't see him wearing his in any of the paparazzi pics of them in the airport.


----------



## Sassys

whoops said:


> It's rumored her band was $1 million and her husband Kris' was an additional $1m (can't imagine a wedding band for a guy being so much!) both from Lorraine shwartz.
> 
> All her compensation... That's motivation to get married over and over again. People were paying ridiculous amounts for exclusive rights from everything from the engagement to the shower to the bachelor parties...


 
Kris does not have a wedding band.


----------



## luvchnl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip


 
Yuck!  They look awful together IMO.  She needs to wear one of them on her right hand or something.  eeek....


----------



## YSoLovely

*Maria Sharapova*


----------



## lilmountaingirl

YSoLovely said:


> *Maria Sharapova*



OMG your signature.  LOL!!


----------



## whoops

Sassys said:


> Kris does not have a wedding band.



Figured. All these "rumors" never work out right


----------



## Swanky

Lots of men don't wear rings - mine does tho


----------



## ame

I got dh his for the ceremony. I knew he would never wear it. I lost it tho bec I moved it from it's spot to clean but do not know where I moved it to


----------



## Sassys

whoops said:


> Figured. All these "rumors" never work out right


 

In the honeymoon pics, he is wearing a chain inside his shirt; I am thinking he might be wearing it on the chain.


----------



## Jahpson

Nee_chelle said:


> Tamar Braxton, Toya Wright, and Tameka Cottle-Harris



Vince should have taken Kris Humpfries shopping and show him how its done. Seriously!


----------



## Jahpson

luvs*it* said:


> *~*More pics of Molly Sims' e-ring...hers has to be my fave. I love it!!!  *~*
> 
> Credit: Celeb Paradise



Love love love this!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kris Humphries does have a wedding band


----------



## whoops

Kims wedding band looks really gorgeous alone but ALSo thick and uncomfortable.... kris' ring looks like black diamonds but is that tungsten? Can't tell...


----------



## Nee_chelle

Jennifer Lopez yellow diamond


----------



## .missk

Nee_chelle said:


> Kris Humphries does have a wedding band


 


Reallllly not a fan of the wedding rings.


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I know I said no more pics of KK's ring, but.......*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip



Uggh! They don't look good at all! I thought I would never say such a thing about diamonds....


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Is the Jennifer Lopez photo old? Before her last marriage?


----------



## Nee_chelle

It's only a few years old. This diamond was her push present from when she had her twins.


----------



## needloub

^Now that's a push present LOL!


----------



## Pinkskyies

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bling*lover

I'm a bit late to the KK party here, her rings seperatly are gorgeous. I love her e-ring even though it is so huge. I knew she would ruin the look of it by putting a wedding band with it that was just as big, but I had hoped she wouldn't. It reminds me of how Eva Longoria had her two huge rings together and it was not a good look!!


----------



## mangowife

May I ask which magazine this is from?   Thanks!




Nee_chelle said:


> Kris Humphries does have a wedding band


----------



## Seanymph

Pinkskyies said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




3 Fools. Next!!!!!


----------



## Nee_chelle

mangowife said:


> May I ask which magazine this is from? Thanks!


 

It's from People


----------



## kbella86

Seanymph said:


> 3 Fools. Next!!!!!



I agree! The funniest part is that the other two women's husbands make so much more $ than Kris Humphries and Kim's ring is about 2x if not 3x the size of theirs. Can we say poser?


----------



## eye candy

Miranda Kerr at some award event in NYC last month.  Didn't she just have a baby?


----------



## queenvictoria2

needloub said:


> Uggh! They don't look good at all! I thought I would never say such a thing about diamonds....




Me either. I do not like KK's rings AT ALL


----------



## eye candy

Kris H's wedding present to Kim -  a 'KK' to signify them tying the knot - along with her engagement ring.    

So if they get a divorce, she could still wear this KK bracelet.     just goes to show he's not the brightest cookie.  He should have made it 'KH'

Credit: People magazine


----------



## Jahpson

Beyonce's real ring that she forgot to take off for an interview.







source: youtube


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Jahpson said:


> Beyonce's real ring that she forgot to take off for an interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: youtube



Does she usually wear a fake one or just not wear one at all?  Why?


----------



## Jahpson

lilmountaingirl said:


> Does she usually wear a fake one or just not wear one at all?  Why?



she usually wears the fake one that was posted in this thread before. I have no idea why.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is really gorgeous.  And can I quickly mention that I LOVED how she announced her pregnancy?


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> That is really gorgeous.  And can I quickly mention that I LOVED how she announced her pregnancy?


I know! I loved how she drops the mic and throws her jacket off and shows off her bump, it was fierce!


----------



## ame

I loved how she announced it too, on the red carpet then again on stage.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ame, did she say it on the red carpet before the performance?


----------



## ame

Yep. She had her orange gown on, said "I have a surprise for everyone" and then grabbed her bump.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She should have waited!


----------



## ame

Agreed. I figured it didn't spread fast or she wouldn't have still done it on stage.


----------



## mzri

lanasyogamama said:


> She should have waited!



Waited for what?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Waited for the performance reveal of the bump.


----------



## mzri

lanasyogamama said:


> Waited for the performance reveal of the bump.



That would have been awesome, but the way she did it was great too.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jahpson said:


> she usually wears the fake one that was posted in this thread before. I have no idea why.


 
Can you post a photo of the fake one.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Marjorie Harvey diamond engagment ring from Steve Harvey.
Photo taken last night.

Swanky Mama  Carats please.


----------



## Jahpson

^ love the ring and the clutch...hell, throw in the bracelet while on the subject!




LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Can you post a photo of the fake one.



you posted it already 




LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Beyonce engagment ring from Jay Z


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jahpson said:


> ^ love the ring and the clutch...hell, throw in the bracelet while on the subject!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you posted it already


 
Wow how can you tell the difference? Is must be an exact replica?

I agree love the Hermes clutch.


----------



## kbella86

I think that when B announced her pregnancy and we saw how happy her and her husband were it was truly a genuinely happy moment, it was awesome!


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Wow how can you tell the difference? Is must be an exact replica?
> 
> I agree love the Hermes clutch.



it looks like its bigger in the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xod5f9iaV1c

she said that she doesn't wear this ring in public.


----------



## amina.pink

Jahpson said:


> it looks like its bigger in the video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xod5f9iaV1c
> 
> she said that she doesn't wear this ring in public.



Is it just me or is this a little pointless?  I mean she is pretty much always escorted by bodyguards, right?  And if she is wearing a replica that is essentially the exact same then it's not because she wants to keep the real ring private and keep the public from knowing what it looks like.  Am I missing something


----------



## Jahpson

amina.pink said:


> Is it just me or is this a little pointless?  I mean she is pretty much always escorted by bodyguards, right?  And if she is wearing a replica that is essentially the exact same then it's not because she wants to keep the real ring private and keep the public from knowing what it looks like.  Am I missing something



agreed 10000%

its like what is the point of even wearing jewelry if your not going to show it off? Makes no sense to me! She should have just stuck with wearing the tattoo of her finger. That piece of paper (marriage certificate) is all the proof they would need


----------



## amina.pink

Jahpson said:


> agreed 10000%
> 
> its like what is the point of even wearing jewelry if your not going to show it off? Makes no sense to me! She should have just stuck with wearing the tattoo of her finger. That piece of paper (marriage certificate) is all the proof they would need



I dig how they keep their private life so private, but this not wearing the real ring and instead a replica thing is simply nonsense to me!  It's like making a statement of helloooo I have a private life and I'm keeping it to myself but oh lookit I got married and want the world to know but ahhhhh I'm going to be obnoxious and wear this attention grabbing ring but try to pretend I don't want any attention!  ARGH!


----------



## Jahpson

amina.pink said:


> I dig how they keep their private life so private, but this not wearing the real ring and instead a replica thing is simply nonsense to me!  It's like making a statement of helloooo I have a private life and I'm keeping it to myself but oh lookit I got married and want the world to know but ahhhhh I'm going to be obnoxious and wear this attention grabbing ring but try to pretend I don't want any attention!  ARGH!


 I know! Ridiculous!

Contrast of the "show" ring [fake] and the "personal" ring [real]













looks like the "fake" ring is more flat.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim K...I think her wedding band would look better solo...the er + wb is too too much on one finger.*~* 

Credit: Google Images


----------



## kbella86

amina.pink said:


> I dig how they keep their private life so private, but this not wearing the real ring and instead a replica thing is simply nonsense to me!  It's like making a statement of helloooo I have a private life and I'm keeping it to myself but oh lookit I got married and want the world to know but ahhhhh I'm going to be obnoxious and wear this attention grabbing ring but try to pretend I don't want any attention!  ARGH!



I think it's more of an "I don't want to damage it or lose it" kind of thing. The ring is probably very sentimental to her and as much traveling that she does she may be afraid to lose it. Just thinking out loud..


----------



## Swanky

I don't see why people are so perplexed by this{?}
We have members HERE w/ much smaller rings that consider doing it.  Whatever makes her happy


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Zoe Saldana


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I wish I had a ring grand enough to have a duplicate fake one!  Shoot I just wish I was Beyonce...


----------



## amina.pink

kbella86 said:


> I think it's more of an "I don't want to damage it or lose it" kind of thing. The ring is probably very sentimental to her and as much traveling that she does she may be afraid to lose it. Just thinking out loud..



I guess that could be one reasonable explanation, but then I think many women and men face this worry on a daily basis - from celebs flying over the atlantic to regular people who drive from city to city and sleep over for work meetings etc.  I guess I just find it strange that she would have an exact duplicate made and then tell the public that.  She's usually so private, so why talk about it at all?  I'm sure she has a well-thought out reason but I just personally believe all belongings (from jewellery to shoes to clothes to whatever!) should be worn and enjoyed on a daily basis


----------



## YSoLovely

Does anyone know (want to guess) the clarity & color if Kim's ring?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

YSoLovely said:


> Does anyone know (want to guess) the clarity & color if Kim's ring?



I want to play!  I would guess it is a G or H color and VS1 clarity.  I have seen noticeable small inclusions in the photos but only a few pin sized ones, so I'd guess VS1 based on how inclusions show up in emerald cut stones.


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim K...I think her wedding band would look better solo...the er + wb is too too much on one finger.*~*
> 
> Credit: Google Images



Too chunky for one finger! It takes away the beauty from each individual piece...


----------



## whoops

funkmasterjedi said:


> Zoe Saldana



I am loving this. And normally not a fan of chunky shanks. It's got just the right proportions to me.


----------



## ame

Kim K is going to destroy those two. The girdles on that band are going to be ruined banging so much.

I also wonder if Beyonce likes a fake because her real one is personal to her and she doesn't want other people seeing it? Like she wears that when it's not an appearance and just them.


----------



## michelleq

Has anyone seen Shannon Tweed's engagement ring?


----------



## KaRoL90

Here you are


----------



## michelleq

Thank you. Kinda dissapointing after waiting almost 30 years. He gave her a huge emerald a few years ago (or sapphire). But she has what she wanted most of all, to be Mrs. Simmons. And rightly so. I am very happy for her.


----------



## ame

I don't know if that's it, that might be one of the other rings he got her. I thought the one he got her was HUGE and custom cut.


----------



## Jeneen

Tamera Mowry


----------



## lanasyogamama

What a pretty girl.


----------



## whoops

Tamera's ring is perfectly proportioned for her and looks great on her! I loved her show Sister Sister.

Anyone get a clearer picture of Kris Jenner's new vow renewal upgrade? from bora bora?


----------



## Jeneen

lanasyogamama said:


> What a pretty girl.


 
she is stunning!

here is another shot of the ring:

tamera mowry engagement ring

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A44501DCC9F581C4AFBA74BE4&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## needloub

^Wow! It is beautiful!


----------



## lily25

ame said:


> Kim K is going to destroy those two. The girdles on that band are going to be ruined banging so much.
> 
> I also wonder if Beyonce likes a fake because her real one is personal to her and she doesn't want other people seeing it? Like she wears that when it's not an appearance and just them.



I agree with that, I think she wears her real ring in private moments with family, and wears the replica for the public appearances, It makes a lot of sense to me, if you have ever been backstage and on red carpet it is chaos and really easy to lose stuff.


----------



## Jeneen

funkmasterjedi said:


> Zoe Saldana


 
so pretty!



whoops said:


> I am loving this.* And normally not a fan of chunky shanks.* It's got just the right proportions to me.


 Yes - same here - but you are right - the proportions and the way it tapers are superb.

btw, the first time around I misread "chunky shanks" as "chunky skanks"  - I was like, _why is whoops being so mean?_


----------



## whoops

Jeneen said:


> Yes - same here - but you are right - the proportions and the way it tapers are superb.
> 
> btw, the first time around I misread "chunky shanks" as "chunky skanks"  - I was like, _why is whoops being so mean?_



hahahahha no no no no I actually really love zoe saldana... and would never imply she was a "chunky skank". She's actually the exact opposite in my opinion.


----------



## whoops

Jeneen said:


> she is stunning!
> 
> here is another shot of the ring:
> 
> tamera mowry engagement ring
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A44501DCC9F581C4AFBA74BE4&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR



Looks like Tamera has this Verragio setting:
http://www.since1910.com/engagement...k-diamond-engagement-ring-ve-0405-ps3033.aspx

It's actually quite pretty and I don't tend to like how ornate Verragio is.


----------



## KaRoL90

Abigail Clancy


----------



## KaRoL90

Alessandra Ambrosio


 

 

 

 

 


Credit to Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Ali Larter


 

 

 

 

 


Credit to skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Alex Curran Gerrard first ring from her hubby Steven Gerrard


----------



## KaRoL90

Alex Curran Gerrard yellow diamond ring


----------



## KaRoL90

Alex Curran Gerrard new ring


----------



## KaRoL90

Amanda Peet


----------



## KaRoL90

America Ferrera


 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Angie Harmon


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Skins be


----------



## Swanky

Karol, this is my 3rd request:


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Karol, great pics!! Please remember to credit your source


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Kournikova


 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Karol, this is my 3rd request:


I credit my source and it's "Skins be". I found the pics and i edited


----------



## Swanky

Thanks, the ones you posted before today were not credited.  Please just post the source from now on


----------



## KaRoL90

I'm sorry i thought i did it, i realized only now


----------



## Swanky

We love the pics, thanks!


----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Paquin


 

 

 



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Beyonce


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Brittany Murphy


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Brooke Burke


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Brooke Shields


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Brooklyn Decker


 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Carla Bruni


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Carmen Electra


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jodie Foster (I'm in love with this ring)


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## Jeneen

KaRoL90 said:


> Jodie Foster (I'm in love with this ring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skins be


 
Wow that's so so pretty!!!


----------



## KaRoL90

Carrie Underwood


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Catherine Zeta Jones


 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Cindy Crawford


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Coleen McLoughlin (Rooney's wife)


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Danica Mckellar


 

 


Skins be


----------



## eye candy

KaRoL90 said:


> Jodie Foster (I'm in love with this ring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skins be



Wow Karol!  That's a lot of work you put into editing these pics from skin be.    Thank you for posting!  If I ever want to see a celeb's ring in detail, I'll definitely come to you.  

Jodie Foster's ring is uniquely beautiful.  Are those yellow diamonds surrounded with pave white round diamonds?  Gorgeous.  Is she married?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks so much KaRoL90.

I have to say, some of these rings show more $$ than class.


----------



## KaRoL90

Thank's 



 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Doutzen Kroes


 



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Elisabetta Gregoraci (Fabio Briatore's wife)


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Taylor


 

 

 

 

 

 


Google Image


----------



## KaRoL90

Elsa Pataky



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Felicity Huffman


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Giuliana Depandi


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Grace Kelly


 

 


Google Image


----------



## KaRoL90

Gwyneth Paltrow


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Heidi Montag


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Hilary Duff





 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

More of Hilary Duff


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Isla Fisher


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jada Pinkett Smith


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jaime King


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jaime Pressly


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jenna Dewan


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jenna Jameson


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jennifer Garner


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jennifer Hawkins


 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jennifer Hudson


 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Joanna Garcia


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jodie Sweetin



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Julia Roberts


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Julianna Margulies


 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Julianne Moore


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Julie Benz


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Jurnee Smollett



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kara Dioguardi


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Karina Smirnoff



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kat Von D


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Hudson


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Middleton



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kate Moss


 

 


Skins be


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I cant see Kat's ring for all of the Tat's SMH


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

KaRoL90 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skins be


 

You appear to be a photo collector like me. Love a good Diamond
I always wanted a good photo of Jada's new ring


----------



## YSoLovely

I know it's not Vick's real engagement ring, but she wore this 19 carat, US$7 million stunner a few years ago to Fashion Week






















skins.be


----------



## KaRoL90

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> You appear to be a photo collector like me. Love a good Diamond
> I always wanted a good photo of Jada's new ring



ahah! Yes i'm


----------



## luvluv

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kim K...I think her wedding band would look better solo...the er + wb is too too much on one finger.*~*
> 
> Credit: Google Images



Is this Kim K's ring? Did anyone watch the engagement episode? Did you notice how she didn't say yes until she saw the ring...I think she wanted to make sure it was an expensive, big ring.


----------



## whoops

Her proposal was such a let down....


----------



## Jeneen

YSoLovely said:


> I know it's not Vick's real engagement ring, but she wore this 19 carat, US$7 million stunner a few years ago to Fashion Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skins.be


 
holy cow!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

KaRoL90 said:


> Kat Von D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skins be



Oh really?  That's Kat Von D?


----------



## Nee_chelle

After looking through this thread(numerous times) I have to say that I absolutely love Megan Fox, Vannessa Minnillo and Jennifer Garner's engagement rings. They are GORGEOUS! But my absolute favorite is Hilary Duff's e-ring prior to the reset.


----------



## birkin101

luvluv said:


> Is this Kim K's ring? Did anyone watch the engagement episode? Did you notice how she didn't say yes until she saw the ring...I think she wanted to make sure it was an expensive, big ring.


 
I could not believe that as well, she was like .....let me see the ring, well now ok sold.  What was the speech her bf then gave her about leading conservative life, not spending much etc and supposedly he goes and buys a ring like that.  Hard to believe for sure!


----------



## triotrio

Ya gotta love Victoria B. She always gets very left-handed when wearing her biggest rings, and her hair always needs adjusting behind her ear somehow..... 

WERK IT GURRRRL!!

That said, I do miss seeing her original pear. Wherefore are thou, 1990's Pear?? Poor thing is locked up in a box somewhere, watching the newer, bigger rocks get hauled out every day. 

..........Oh God, it's just like Toy Story - but for rings!


----------



## whoops

Was vb's original a pear? I always thought it was a marquise?... Oh man! I remember those spice girls days.


----------



## lanasyogamama

triotrio said:


> Ya gotta love Victoria B. She always gets very left-handed when wearing her biggest rings, and her hair always needs adjusting behind her ear somehow.....
> 
> WERK IT GURRRRL!!
> 
> That said, I do miss seeing her original pear. Wherefore are thou, 1990's Pear?? Poor thing is locked up in a box somewhere, watching the newer, bigger rocks get hauled out every day.
> 
> ..........Oh God, it's just like Toy Story - but for rings!



+1 this whole post, I love it!!!


----------



## DearBuddha

whoops said:


> Was vb's original a pear? I always thought it was a marquise?... Oh man! I remember those spice girls days.



I thought it was a marquise too! It was a solitaire with a plain gold band. I'm not a fan of marquis cuts or yg, but I do think that was a lovely ring.


----------



## luvluv

birkin101 said:


> I could not believe that as well, she was like .....let me see the ring, well now ok sold.  What was the speech her bf then gave her about leading conservative life, not spending much etc and supposedly he goes and buys a ring like that.  Hard to believe for sure!



I know! He knows exactly what he got himself into! That is why he bought her that big ring! She ain't want no broke man!


----------



## luvs*it*

YSoLovely said:


> I know it's not Vick's real engagement ring, but she wore this 19 carat, US$7 million stunner a few years ago to Fashion Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skins.be


 
*~*GORG!!!!  *~*


----------



## KaRoL90

Victoria Beckham.. I'm in love with all of her rings! I'm going to post a lot of pics 



 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## needloub

Thanks for all the sparkly eye candy, *Karol*! I am drooling over VB's rings, especially her canary yellow stunner!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner

jen-garner.net


----------



## triotrio

whoops said:


> Was vb's original a pear? I always thought it was a marquise?... Oh man! I remember those spice girls days.



Aaah, you're right! I had a brain fart. 


BTW, I don't think she owned that huge one, sadly - it was rumoured at the time it was a loan. Not that she can't afford it - but I guess she just isn't nuts enough to spend 7 mill on a ring!


----------



## eye candy

luvluv said:


> I know! He knows exactly what he got himself into! That is why he bought her that big ring! She ain't want no broke man!



Just like MTV's "The Hills", Keeping Up with the Kardashians is also stage / pre-written.  There's a lot of moments that you can tell they are just acting.  

The family pre-approves the material/episodes before the episodes are released.    

For all we know, Kris Humpries' ring could have been purchased by E! as part of that episode.  He certainly doesn't seem the type to buy it, nor does he make a lot of money to purchase it.  With the NBA on lockdown, he's not making any money except for the TV show.   

It's all Hollywood.  Only 5% of what is written out there is usually real.  The rest is just gossip or make believe.


----------



## eye candy

KaRoL90 said:


> Victoria Beckham.. I'm in love with all of her rings! I'm going to post a lot of pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skins be



I would love to play with her jewelry box.    With David Beckham's $$$, she/he can certainly buy a lot of rings.


----------



## ellieroma

KaRoL90 said:


> Skins be



I think this is my favorite of all of her rings. It's obviously big, but it doesnt look too over the top


----------



## Nee_chelle

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner
> 
> jen-garner.net


 

I'm in LOVE!!!!


----------



## needloub

^I am too!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jenna Dewan*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Taylor


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## Tiffany123

eye candy said:


> I would love to play with her jewelry box.    With David Beckham's $$$, she/he can certainly buy a lot of rings.



Davids money??? Spice girls anybody?


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jenna Dewan*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



So pretty!  Love her wedding bands!


----------



## eye candy

KaRoL90 said:


> Skins be



I hope Elizabeth Taylor's grandchildren could keep some of her jewelry.. especially her beloved Krupp.  Her children are ready to sell her jewelry at an auction (Christie's  http://www.csmonitor.com/The-Culture/2011/0915/Elizabeth-Taylor-jewelry-Who-will-buy-her-bling).      If I were one of her kids, I would keep a lot of them like Prince William/Harry did.


----------



## peppermintpatty

eye candy said:


> I hope Elizabeth Taylor's grandchildren could keep some of her jewelry.. especially her beloved Krupp.  Her children are ready to sell her jewelry at an auction (Christie's  http://www.csmonitor.com/The-Culture/2011/0915/Elizabeth-Taylor-jewelry-Who-will-buy-her-bling).      If I were one of her kids, I would keep a lot of them like Prince William/Harry did.



Me too!


----------



## SJF

Loved alot of the rings I saw posted here, especially:
Mariah Carey - anything big and pink you have me at hello
Heidi Klum - Love the canary yellow diamond and her black wedding bands are so unique 
Hilary Duff - It's just really elegant and georgeous
Grace Kelly - Timeless and beautiful
ALL of Vicky B's borrowed, not borrowed of course lol.

I think the majority of the rings minus about 3 or all beautiful. Everyone just has different tastes. Some like them really big, some small, some in the middle. Overall as long as the reciever loved them I think that's what truly matters, especially because most rings don't become heirloom rings.


----------



## SJF

I'm no where near getting engaged or married but I love these:
This one is by Harry Winston
maxcdn.chiqweddings.com/files/attach/images/11129/041/016/Harry_winston.jpg
This one was for sale by Sothebys. I don't know if they sold it or not
instablogsimages.com/images/2010/10/26/sothebys-pink-diamond_wf6K9_48.jpg
This one was sold by Christie's
luxedb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/A-rare-pink-diamond-ring.jpg
And as far as I'm concerned you can go do no wrong when you go with De Beers
newengagementringsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/diamond-engagement-ring.jpg


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kim Kardashian
Credit: the Kim Kardashian Thread XV






I'll keep my comments to myself


----------



## cung

eye candy said:


> ivanka *****. I don't think this is her actual engagement ring, but I thought it was worth sharing since it is quite lovely nonetheless.
> 
> Also attached is her actual one.


 
both is so nice, not so flashy but truly sparkly.


----------



## cung

Nee_chelle said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: the Kim Kardashian Thread XV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep my comments to myself


 
her e-ring or wedding ring is gorgeous (but HUGE) alone but looks bad together, it makes me think she prefer stones that as big as possible


----------



## bling*lover

Kim K's rings are both gorgeous, but just not together. I was hoping she would go for a band that was a little less flashy so that she didn't take away the beauty of her e-ring! But it is KK after all - I love her, _but_ she doesn't understand the concept of less is more!


----------



## eye candy

Nee_chelle said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: the Kim Kardashian Thread XV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep my comments to myself



I actually saw this on TV (Extra...I know, trash TV).  Both engagement ring and band basically covered her entire finger and it didn't look so bad.  It looks like one big ol' emerald band.  

Guess both her and Khloe like their diamonds covering the entire ring finger.


----------



## eye candy

Tiffany123 said:


> Davids money??? Spice girls anybody?



Spice girls?  I'm not sure how much she made with them.  But David Beckham has a $250 million deal with USA's Galaxy soccer team.  http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=399471&cc=5901

$250 million = lots of play money in my book.    But to Posh's credit, she does have her own fashion line, and perfume, and sunglasses, and she wrote a book....  wow, she does have a lot of play money now that you mentioned it.   I stand corrected!  :shame:


----------



## KaRoL90

Katharine McPhee


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Katherine Heigl


 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Katie Holmes




Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Katie Holmes again


 

 

 

 



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Katie Prince Jordan


 

 

 



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Katy Perry


 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kelly Preston


 



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kelly Ripa


 

 

 

 

 



Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Klohe Kardashian


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kim Kardashian


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kimora Lee Simmons


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Kirsten Bell


 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Lisa Vanderpump


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Lori Loughlin


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Mandy Moore


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Mandy Moore again


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Mariah Carrey


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Maria Sharapova


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Megan Fox


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Melania *****


 

 

 

 

 


The Celebrity City


----------



## KaRoL90

Melissa Joan Hart


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Melissa Rycroft


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Mena Suvari


 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Miranda Kerr


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Miranda Lambert


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Molly Sims


 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Natasha Bedingfield


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Kidman from Tom Cruise


 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Kidman


 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## KaRoL90

Nicole Richie


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Skins be


----------



## sheridangrey

Wow! Looking from those myriad of celebrity engagement rings makes me envious.  Those are really gorgeous. I'm just hopping though that whenever someone is sporting on an engagement ring, they will not divorce.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mel B's yellow diamond engagment ring.
Wish I had a better photo


----------



## JeanieD

[[/IMG]This is her recent ring. The pic below is the original he proposed with last year

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/shante...-mayweather-jr-shows-her-photo-050010078.html 














hiphopstan.com


----------



## HermesLuv

WOW! how many carats do you think that is?


----------



## ame

HOLY CRAP. Thats huge. I can't even tell what shape it is!


----------



## JeanieD

5 carat princess cut







ringspotters.com


----------



## ellieroma

HermesLuv said:


> WOW! how many carats do you think that is?



wow! now thats a diamond!


----------



## KathyB

HermesLuv said:


> WOW! how many carats do you think that is?



Holy moly! I love the big bling diamond as much as the next gal, but that is a HEADLIGHT!  That's just too much.  Beautiful, but too much.


----------



## needloub

JeanieD said:


> [[/IMG]This is her recent ring. The pic below is the original he proposed with last year
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/shante...-mayweather-jr-shows-her-photo-050010078.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiphopstan.com



Holy moly!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

HermesLuv said:


> WOW! how many carats do you think that is?


 

We need Swanky in here for a guess .

I will try 18 ct????? I am no good at this at all. LOL


----------



## eye candy

I would guess 6ct.  She seems petite.  Swanky's ring is 4ct.  Her previous ring in the tiffany setting looks similar to this one and Swanky is also petite.  Hard to guess without knowing their ring finger size.  

It is beautiful!


----------



## amina.pink

Liz Hurley just got engaged to Shane Warne!




(via the Daily Mail)


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Close-up of Elizabeth Hurley's ring*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ap.

amina.pink said:


> Liz Hurley just got engaged to Shane Warne!
> 
> View attachment 1497184
> 
> 
> (via the Daily Mail)



shane warne the cricketer?!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^Yes, the one & only.*

Her divorce was just final in June!


----------



## eye candy

Another Asscher cut.  I wonder if she picks the cut for most of these engagements.  Wasn't her previous ring from the ex-husband an asscher cut too?  

The thing about sapphires is they mostly look black and have no fire like white diamonds - even in person.  The ones that are true blue (like that blue diamond in Titanic) are rare.  Sparkly blue stones are beautiful though!


----------



## Lapis

eye candy said:


> Another Asscher cut.  I wonder if she picks the cut for most of these engagements.  Wasn't her previous ring from the ex-husband an asscher cut too?
> 
> The thing about sapphires is they mostly look black and have no fire like white diamonds - even in person.  The ones that are true blue (like that blue diamond in Titanic) are rare.  Sparkly blue stones are beautiful though!




I think people have an assumption that they are supposed to look like the murky depths of the sea and choose stones based on that.


----------



## twigski

Shannon Tweed's 24 ct E-ring from Gene Simmons

(Kissopolis Facebook)


----------



## lily25

HermesLuv said:


> WOW! how many carats do you think that is?



Oo this is huge! Looks like a 10/12ct to me.


----------



## lovehgss1

Love Liz Hurley's ring.


----------



## Nee_chelle

twigski said:


> Shannon Tweed's 24 ct E-ring from Gene Simmons
> 
> (Kissopolis Facebook)


 

This is HUGE! But after 28 years she definitely deserves it!


----------



## YSoLovely

^^She should have gotten 1 carat for every year she waited.


----------



## Nee_chelle

^^^ LOL!! I don't think 4 carats would make a difference with the size of that rock!


----------



## ame

I wonder what her band looks like!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Shannon Tweed-Simmons' (as she is now known) is 27 carats, not 24.  Rings are shown on People.com.*


----------



## twigski

DebbieAnn said:


> *Shannon Tweed-Simmons' (as she is now known) is 27 carats, not 24. Rings are shown on People.com.*


 
Initial reports say 24cts ( on us weekly & today show) but I think People mag is more reliable source so it must be 27. I'm wondering if the ring is 27 ct total....possibly 24 center & 1.5 each side stone?? 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ene-simmons-shannon-tweed-get-married-2011210


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^That sounds reasonable.  The side stones do like to be a good size.*


----------



## eye candy

^^Hard to imagine it's 27 or 24 ct. Just watching Kim K and Kris Humphries on Ellen right now, and Kim's ring looks humongous!  That ring is blinding the camera men.  lol  Her ring is 20.5 ct.  I've never seen a ring sparkle on TV so much.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*People named the carat weight & designer.  That is what is stated.*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Shannon Tweed engagment ring
The profile has me 

27 carat


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

eye candy said:


> ^^Hard to imagine it's 27 or 24 ct. Just watching Kim K and Kris Humphries on Ellen right now, and Kim's ring looks humongous! That ring is blinding the camera men. lol Her ring is 20.5 ct. I've never seen a ring sparkle on TV so much.


 

Kim's center stone is 16.5 carats


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

The Kardashian engagment rings 
Kris Jenner new engagment ring


----------



## ellieroma

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Shannon Tweed engagment ring
> The profile has me
> 
> 27 carat



it must be annoying for her to put her hand in her pocket with that ring on!


----------



## ellieroma

i was watching Ellen earlier and LeAnne Rimes was on it. her engagement ring looked huge! it seemed to take up most of her finger! Is it like one big oval? (in some pictures it looks like its lots of small stones, like a pave. or maybe its just me.)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Holy cow at shannon's ring!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ellieroma said:


> it must be annoying for her to put her hand in her pocket with that ring on!


 
Funny


----------



## mcovarrubias07

I don't know how old this is, but here is Christina Applegate's engagement ring given to herby musician Martin Lenoble.

Courtesy of Instyle.com

http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20516561_20504528_20979889,00.html


----------



## mcovarrubias07

Carrie Ann Inaba 

Courtesy of Instyle.com

http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20516561_20504528_20979888,00.html


----------



## Nee_chelle

I wish there was more pics of Vanessa Minnillo's ring. It's definitely my favorite. It's such a good size.


----------



## eye candy

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Shannon Tweed engagment ring
> The profile has me
> 
> 27 carat



Yup, that's huge.  The profile makes a difference.  But Kim's ring also as a huge profile with that picture of Khloe holding it.  And Khloe is a big woman.


----------



## eye candy

ellieroma said:


> i was watching Ellen earlier and LeAnne Rimes was on it. her engagement ring looked huge! it seemed to take up most of her finger! Is it like one big oval? (in some pictures it looks like its lots of small stones, like a pave. or maybe its just me.)



Yup, it's an oval.  Karol90 has some pictures of it a couple of pages back.  It's pretty.  Her first engagement ring with the ex husband was pretty as well.  Very different styles.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Shannon Tweed engagment ring  - Page 2 - Page 3  >>

From the beginning, the couple wanted something special and amazing, a piece that speaks not just for Shannon but for Gene as well. After all, this is no ordinary couple. Goel immediately set up personal appointments and visits to show, in a matter of days, over $25 million worth of inventory. Choosing the center stone is an arduous and painstaking process for everyone involved but Goel, a professional and a patient jeweler for many years, was up to the task and made the whole experience worthwhile and enjoyable. After a few days of carefully going through Goels collection, Gene and Shannon finally chose an extraordinarily brilliant 24.22 carat square Cushion-shaped diamond as the centerpiece of the ring. To highlight the center stone, they also decided to add large diamond side stones. Goel then designed a special pair of trapezoid-shaped side stones which had to be specially cut, measured and weighed to exact proportions to emphasize the sheer size and brilliancy of the Cushion diamond center stone. In the meantime, Goel showed Gene and Shannon numerous ring pictures and designs that will maximize the beauty of the chosen diamonds. They pored over for days and decided that the ring has to be customized as well. 

Goel then designed a one-of-a-kind platinum ring mounting that the couple absolutely loved and, the process of producing the whole piece finally began. The ring design was given to a professional laser designer and had it computer generated to produce the ring in its tangible form. Goel had it measured carefully and exactly for the perfect fit of the three diamonds and had it casted in Platinum, one of the rarest elements on earth and second most expensive next to the diamond. Then the diamond setter carefully and securely sets the center stone in a specialized 8 prong setting that shows the amazing cushion diamond. He also sets the 1 carat trapezoid diamonds on each side securely and with great care. After all is secured, the setter polishes all the stones and then the entire ring. This whole creative and productive process took 11 hours to complete. Goel makes sure that every finished piece in Goel Diamonds is properly inspected to match the top-notch quality in craftsmanship and design before handing anything to the customer. 

The finished product of Goels unique and inimitable design came to fruition on ( ). When he handed the ring to the excited couple, they were astounded by the brilliancy of the almost 27 carats in diamonds and the magnificent ring on which they are perched upon. Goels creativity and ingenious hand in making this extraordinary ring to Gene Simmons and Shannon Tweed has put this extraordinary couples wedding bliss to another level. After all, Goel Talasazan isnt just another name in the jewelry business. He doesnt just work hard to make you look good for less. He simply delivers the best and most extraordinary pieces in the most imaginative and passionate way. That is Goel Talasazan. That is Goel Diamonds


http://www.goeldiamonds.com/Shannon_tweeds_engagement_ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian engagment ring from Kris   16.5 emerald 

You know I love a profile!!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

odd story about Shannon because on their "reality" show Gene picked it w/ Sophie's help ush:


----------



## ame

I wonder now if he proposed with something else and they did this one together?


----------



## Ghost55

ellieroma said:


> i was watching Ellen earlier and LeAnne Rimes was on it. her engagement ring looked huge! it seemed to take up most of her finger! Is it like one big oval? (in some pictures it looks like its lots of small stones, like a pave. or maybe its just me.)



It's an oval center stone with smaller/pave halo around it


----------



## twigski

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> odd story about Shannon because on their "reality" show Gene picked it w/ Sophie's help ush:


 
"reality show" = staged


----------



## Swanky

hence my "_"


----------



## beastofthefields

Does anyone have any more pics of Gwyneth Paltrow's wedding & engagement rings? TIA x


----------



## Swanky

There's a ton of them in this thread - have you used the "search this thread" tool?  I love her ring!


----------



## beastofthefields

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There's a ton of them in this thread - have you used the "search this thread" tool? I love her ring!


 
...not for aaaaaages Swanky Mama, soz....will do.    -  J'adore her ring! xx


----------



## Swanky

me too, it's gorj!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> odd story about Shannon because on their "reality" show Gene picked it w/ Sophie's help ush:


 

I never saw the show, is it this same ring? Will the wedding be on the show?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Any guess for the specs on Kris Jenners new engagment ring from Bruce?


----------



## ame

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I never saw the show, is it this same ring? Will the wedding be on the show?


Yes they will be airing the wedding.  They never showed a close up of Shannon's ring around the proposal tho I know it was huge.



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Any guess for the specs on Kris Jenners new engagment ring from Bruce?


If I was going to guess, the center stone would be roughly 12-15cts, probably a high color G+ and no guess on clarity. I think it's a cushion, but possibly a radiant. The edges are sharp and not rounded so probably a radiant.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

OMG, I feel most rocks in this thread are so huge, it's kinda ridicolous...


----------



## Mslizzy

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Any guess for the specs on Kris Jenners new engagment ring from Bruce?


On their show they said it was 14ct and that Kim picked it out.


----------



## ame

AH! perfect!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brenda Song (engaged to Trace Cyrus)*~*

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## Jewelleryfan

Keep the pictures coming.....


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kris Jenner*~*

Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Julie Benz & Hilary Duff*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kris Jenner and Hilary Duff's rings are AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## twigski

Rachel Zoe's push present. I've seen pics of it on this thread but the ring looks different on. It almost reminds me Nicole Richie's E-ring.
(wireimage)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kris Jenner*~*
> 
> Credit: Kim Kardashian Fans



Any info on the carats of Kris Jenner ring? Swanky? You are the pro


----------



## luvchnl

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Any info on the carats of Kris Jenner ring? Swanky? You are the pro


 
*I'm not Swanky, but Mslizzy posted this about Kris Jenner's ring here at post # 4268:*


Mslizzy said:


> On their show they said it was 14ct and that Kim picked it out.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm ADDICTED to this thread!!!


----------



## ellieroma

twigski said:


> Rachel Zoe's push present. I've seen pics of it on this thread but the ring looks different on. It almost reminds me Nicole Richie's E-ring.
> (wireimage)



ooo i love that!
anyone know the details?


----------



## Jahpson

Nee_chelle said:


> Kris Jenner and Hilary Duff's rings are AMAZING!!!!!



yes indeed


----------



## Sassys

ellieroma said:


> ooo i love that!
> anyone know the details?


 

Rachel's push gift is 10 carats

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2011/05/09/rachel-zoe-reveals-sparkly-neil-lane-push-present-ring/


----------



## ellieroma

Sassys said:


> Rachel's push gift is 10 carats
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2011/05/09/rachel-zoe-reveals-sparkly-neil-lane-push-present-ring/





thanks. it seemed kind of "milky" in the picture, maybe it was just the light, which i kind of liked. Its still beautiful though.


----------



## ame

Jahpson said:


> yes indeed



I am DYING LAUGHING at your 1/16th as Thieves.


----------



## JeanieD

Not really celebrity but rich nonetheless- Jennifer Stano is a swimsuit designer who is married to Alki David. He is a digital media entrepreneur. Her husband is the guy who offered cash to the first person who streaked ***** with "Battlecam" written across the bare chest. 


From her blog My engagement ring is 8 carats- round brilliant- no diamonds on the sides or anything. My wedding band is 6.5 carats- round diamonds- eternity band 
















Credit: jenniferstano.blogspot.com


----------



## msgingle

I think that Shannons rings are by the far more beautiful than any of the others that i have seen....  i told my husband he needs to start playing the lottery cause i want one!! well at least close..not identical of course. 

and that ring was custom made....sophie had to get the jeweler to rush it over


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Melania ***** is on QVC now, her engagement ring is Sweet.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Any new photos ladies?


----------



## Nee_chelle

I would love to see more of Zhang Ziyi's ring.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Shannon Tweed and Hilary Duff


----------



## Julide

Nee_chelle said:


> Shannon Tweed and Hilary Duff



Shannons' ring finger must be bigger than Hilarys as they look like the same size but I think shannons is twice the size!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nee_chelle said:


> Shannon Tweed and Hilary Duff


 

Both of these rings area dream resents


----------



## Nee_chelle

I don't know how Snannon Tweed can lift up her hand with that thing. But a ring half the size of Hilary's would be perfect for me.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am sure you all have heard Kim Kardashian filed for divorce today.
So we will not see that ring any longer!


----------



## Stephie2800

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I am sure you all have heard Kim Kardashian filed for divorce today.
> So we will not see that ring any longer!



You gotta be kidding???


----------



## ame

Nope. Its ALL OVER the news. Hopefully it goes back to Lorraine Schwartz


----------



## Stephie2800

ame said:


> Nope. Its ALL OVER the news. Hopefully it goes back to Lorraine Schwartz



It hasn´t made the news in Denmark yet.

I´ll have to look it up online.


----------



## ame

I think it's sad that it's on actual REAL news.


----------



## Scud

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I am sure you all have heard Kim Kardashian filed for divorce today.
> So we will not see that ring any longer!


 
Big surprise....NOT


----------



## eye candy

^Wow, that was quick.  That's reality TV for ya.  

Maybe Kris Humpy will sell the auction the ring just like Ben Affleck auctioned his pink Harry Winston ring that he gave to J.Lo.  Too bad, that Lorraine ring was pretty.

She should have cancelled that wedding.  He was too controlling of the details and they were fighting all the way to the end.  (That scene of her crying was staged.  Notice how Kris' "mustache" was gone on that scene, then low and behold it comes back the next day which was the day of their wedding. )  Common, if I was the guy, I would do what Lamar suggested.  Just show up to the alter and let Kim take care of everything.

Well Kris Humpy got his 15-minutes of fame.


----------



## eye candy

Beyonce's ring from a far


----------



## eye candy

Bye-bye Kris Humpy's ring.  :cry:   It was a good publicity stunt while it lasted.

credit: people.com


----------



## eye candy

Heather Locklear's ring from Jack Wagner.

Credit: people.com


----------



## ame

eye candy said:


> ^Wow, that was quick.  That's reality TV for ya.
> 
> Maybe Kris Humpy will sell the auction the ring just like Ben Affleck auctioned his pink Harry Winston ring that he gave to J.Lo.  Too bad, that Lorraine ring was pretty.
> 
> She should have cancelled that wedding.  He was too controlling of the details and they were fighting all the way to the end.  (That scene of her crying was staged.  Notice how Kris' "mustache" was gone on that scene, then low and behold it comes back the next day which was the day of their wedding. )  Common, if I was the guy, I would do what Lamar suggested.  Just show up to the alter and let Kim take care of everything.
> 
> Well Kris Humpy got his 15-minutes of fame.


I think it's more that he didn't want to be controlled and she probably thought he was young and controllable. Who really knows. Hell it could all be fake from the start for all we know.

His zing about how she could slot any guy in was a big giveaway that it was not going to last long.


----------



## mlopez149

Funny how Kim dumps him after its reported that Kris lost a ton of money in a bad investment.


----------



## cung

mlopez149 said:


> Funny how Kim dumps him after its reported that Kris lost a ton of money in a bad investment.


 
If it's true so shame on Kim. She had made a vow in her wedding  Anyway I guess it's showbiz and you'll never know what is the reality behind.


----------



## eye candy

mlopez149 said:


> Funny how Kim dumps him after its reported that Kris lost a ton of money in a bad investment.



I was wondering that too.  Regardless of whether or not it was staged, I think this really makes the Kardashian family look bad.  It's supposed to be the grandest wedding of the year surpassing Kate Middleton's and it ended after less than 3 months of marriage.  

The Kardashians really look like gold diggers now.  Kris doesn't make as much money as Lamar for one - so its not surprising that Khloe is still with Lamar.  Kris supposedly spent $2million for a ring and then some for that 'KK' wedding gift bracelet (he should have made it say KH, then she'll return it).  Poor guy was sent directly to the poor house if he truly purchased that ring (I still think E! paid for it).  And based on reports, she firmly states that she will not pay him spousal support.  

Kim's mom probably will advise her not to give him back the ring (so he can auction it off and get some of his money back).  That would be cruel.

So much for the next install of "Kim and Kourtney in NY".  Kim and Kris are supposed to be married in the series.


----------



## lumkeikei

Kim Zolciak's ring.

sourceerez hilton


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I will try to post Kim Zolciaks's engamgnet Ring here.  Reports are 10 carats.
Let me know if you cannot see it.

Where is Swanky Mama? Is this 10 ct? Looks larger to me.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I will try to post Kim Zolciaks's engamgnet Ring here. Reports are 10 carats.
> Let me know if you cannot see it.
> 
> Where is Swanky Mama? Is this 10 ct? Looks larger to me.


 
Kim Zolciaks twitter page she states it is a Cushion Cut 


*Kimzolciak* Kim Zolciak 3 hrs 

Favorite Retweet Reply ·  Open More Close Details 


Cushion cut! @biermann71 designed the ring himself! #amazing RT @lagirl1008: @Kimzolciak your ring is GORGEOUS! what kind of cut is it?


http://twitter.com/#!/Kimzolciak/status/131364963502669824


----------



## eye candy

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I will try to post Kim Zolciaks's engamgnet Ring here.  Reports are 10 carats.
> Let me know if you cannot see it.
> 
> Where is Swanky Mama? Is this 10 ct? Looks larger to me.



That looks huge.  She must be tiny if that is only 10 cts.


----------



## eye candy

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2011/11/01/kim-kardashian-divorce-engagement-ring/

Love the commentary on this page.  It's funny!!  I for one think she should return it.  But I do agree with this: "He was dumb enough to give it to her, she deserves it."  :lolots:


----------



## ame

I agree, she should return it.


----------



## Nee_chelle

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I will try to post Kim Zolciaks's engamgnet Ring here. Reports are 10 carats.
> Let me know if you cannot see it.
> 
> Where is Swanky Mama? Is this 10 ct? Looks larger to me.


 
Kinda resembles Selita Ebanks' ring from Nick Cannon with a larger center stone, therefore it'd have upward of 10 carats.


----------



## eye candy

ame said:


> I agree, she should return it.



I love this tweet:  http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/10/31...-about-kim-kardashians-divorce/picture-16-19/

Kim Kardashian is filing for divorce.  During this difficult time, the Kardashian family requests as much attention as possible.


----------



## eye candy

hilary duff's ring action shot

from www.thevoguediaries.com


----------



## eye candy

kate middleton


----------



## eye candy

naomi watts


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Shannon Tweed engagment Ring 27 carats


----------



## KathyB

ame said:


> I agree, she should return it.



Why should she return it?


----------



## SydneyRB

KathyB said:


> Why should she return it?


 

I think if it's a broken engagement you should definitely return the ring. The engagement is a promise to get married, and if the promise is broken, the ring should go back to who bought it. After a divorce it's up to the woman to do what she wants with the rings


----------



## KathyB

SydneyRB said:


> I think if it's a broken engagement you should definitely return the ring. The engagement is a promise to get married, and if the promise is broken, the ring should go back to who bought it. After a divorce it's up to the woman to do what she wants with the rings



When did the engagement get broken?


----------



## KathyB

Oh, wrong Kim.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

KathyB said:


> Why should she return it?


 
ok so call me jaded but I think Kim or E paid for the ring. 
I dont think this was ever a real marriage or relationship.

He is just not Kim's type. He was BORING!


----------



## Jennifer.L

They said Kris wouldn't get the ring back for two reasons. 1) California law states that once you say "I do", the ring no longer has to be given back and 2) He didn't pay for it, so he has no legal right to it.


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> ok so call me jaded but I think Kim or E paid for the ring.
> I dont think this was ever a real marriage or relationship.
> 
> He is just not Kim's type. He was BORING!


 I realized this is Kim Kardashian.

Anyway, my take on the ring thing is that if it's a broken engagement, *OFFER* the ring back.  Put the ball in his court and make it his decision whether to take it back or let you keep it.

If it's a marriage that ends in divorce -- KEEP THE RING.  I consider it a parting gift.


----------



## KathyB

Jennifer.L said:


> They said Kris wouldn't get the ring back for two reasons. 1) California law states that once you say "I do", the ring no longer has to be given back and 2) He didn't pay for it, so he has no legal right to it.


 He didn't pay for it???  Yea, no ring going back to him.  He gets NOTHING!


----------



## SydneyRB

KathyB said:


> When did the engagement get broken?


  it didn't. thats my point. the ring belongs to her


----------



## elitebigkiller

thats the rock


----------



## KathyB

SydneyRB said:


> it didn't. thats my point. the ring belongs to her



I thought it was Kim Z. Then I saw where it was Kim K.  Yes, if Kim K. bought the ring herself, then it's hers.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

I don't know if any time when a marriage end in divorce the ring is ever returned to the husband. Kim probably paid for that ring and even if she didn't I wouldn't return the ring under any circumstances.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

DropBagGorgeous said:


> I don't know if any time when a marriage end in divorce the ring is ever returned to the husband. Kim probably paid for that ring and even if she didn't I wouldn't return the ring under any circumstances.



I agree with you 100%.

Truth be told I have an old E-Ring from a guy that I did not marry.
He was an A**. So he did not ask for it back. I am friends with his sister
offered it to her, she told me I deserved the diamonds. LOL 

My Opinion: If I received a diamond did something I should not have, then you should get your diamond back. If not.......... :doggie:

Do men ask for thing back? Seriously do they?


----------



## eye candy

Only case I heard of a celebrity giving back the ring was J. Lo.  It was her pink diamond from Ben Affleck.  I don't know if he asked for it back.  But he asked Harry Winston to auction the ring for him.  

Liz Taylor wears the Krupp diamond frequently, but yet that was given to her by her ex-husband.  You would think that after a divorce she would put it away.  Did they re-unite before Richard Burton died?    I think he was married to someone else before he died.  I wonder how his widow felt.


----------



## Swanky

Liz Taylor is no longer w/ us.


----------



## eye candy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Liz Taylor is no longer w/ us.



I know.  But she was an idol to a lot of people and now a legend.  Just wondering if it's "right" to wear a ring given by an old flame if the woman keeps the ring.  But you're right.  May she rest in peace.  She was gorgeous and had a very good heart.

Good seeing you here.  People were seeking your advice in this thread on carat sizes for a while now.    You are the expert.


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> Liz Taylor wears the Krupp diamond frequently, but yet that was given to her by her ex-husband.  You would think that after a divorce she would put it away.  Did they re-unite before Richard Burton died?    I think he was married to someone else before he died.  I wonder how his widow felt.



I should have said "wore" not 'wears'.  Her jewelry is posted in one of the threads if people want to take a looksie.  Just search for Christies auction.


----------



## GucciObsessed

My ex husband actually asked for the ring back during the divorce mediation process. We were married for 11 years, had a child and the divorce was his fault (infidelity). The attorney looked at him like he had two heads and told him that no after 11 years of marriage you don't get the ring back!


----------



## Swanky

Yes, the "wears" is what prompted my response 
No expert here!  Just an obsessor too!


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Liz Taylor is no longer w/ us.



idk why, but this comment left me in stitches.


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> Why should she return it?



she can always admire the other ring that she bought for herself that she wanted folks to think Reggie got it for her







yes its the same design, only smaller


----------



## Swanky

Jahpson said:


> idk why, but this comment left me in stitches.



you are craz-zay!


----------



## eye candy

Knowing that Kim K. likes emeralds, I'm sure the next guy will get her a better-looking three stone emerald ring.   Or maybe her next ring will be an asscher cut.  

Or maybe I should not say the next guy, but rather the E! network (if their show is still around).


----------



## lanasyogamama

I never really got the sense that Kris bought that ring anyway...


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I never really got the sense that Kris bought that ring anyway...


I agree, he comes across as the type to be very frugal. didn't he want Kim to live in his bachelor studio apartment in NYC? he thought she was too spoiled?
I think if he bought her a ring it would have been a 1 to 2 carat ring not 20 carats!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Nikki Reed (3-stone e-ring by Tacori)...this one looks a lot better than her original e-ring!! Pretty!*~*

Credit: Tacori & Tlfan


----------



## twigski

I might get flamed for saying this.....Call me OLD school but... I just think that the initial E-ring should be purchased by the other person. It's like "you can't afford what I want so I'm buying my own". It just seems strange to me but I think I read that Leanne Rimes (first marriage) & Brittany Murphy did the same. I buy jewelry for myself all the time & I don't see a problem in buying my own band, resetting, or upgrading after marriage.


----------



## Tiffany123

Jahpson said:


> she can always admire the other ring that she bought for herself that she wanted folks to think Reggie got it for her
> 
> cache.blippitt.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/kim-kardashian-ring.jpeg
> 
> yes its the same design, only smaller



Isnt it on the wrong hand?


----------



## luvs*it*

Tiffany123 said:


> Isnt it on the wrong hand?


 
*~*It wasn't an engagement ring...she bought it for herself, so it doesn't matter which hand she wore it on.*~*


----------



## ame

I just read that KimK has to buy the ring from Kris if she wants to keep it, that was written into their Prenup.  She flew overnight to Minneapolis to see him apaprently.

I hope someone saw that HYSTERICAL SNL skit of her fairytale divorce on SNL last night. Kristen Wiig as Kris Jenner had me dying.


----------



## eye candy

ame said:


> I just read that KimK has to buy the ring from Kris if she wants to keep it, that was written into their Prenup.  She flew overnight to Minneapolis to see him apaprently.
> 
> I hope someone saw that HYSTERICAL SNL skit of her fairytale divorce on SNL last night. Kristen Wiig as Kris Jenner had me dying.



According to People magazine (i just got a free subscription from my airlines), Kris really paid for the ring not the E! network.  He got a nice discount for it (ring is estimated at $2 million) since Kim is good friends with Lorraine Schwartz.   He doesn't want any of the gifts he gave he back.  

Kris and Kim are just laughing their way to the bank.  Their Fairy Tale $6 million wedding was televised in 50 countries and they made 30% on all the commercial profits according to the magazine.  Nice.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My friend lives in MN and said the priest that married them takes weddings VERY seriously, that makes me sad that he was a part of it, like he was duped.


----------



## ame

I am curious to see if they work it out and this divorce thing is a big fake for more publicity. I don't know that I care that much though honestly.


----------



## Tiffany123

luvs*it* said:


> *~*It wasn't an engagement ring...she bought it for herself, so it doesn't matter which hand she wore it on.*~*



Exactly my point! Thank you!


----------



## eye candy

lanasyogamama said:


> My friend lives in MN and said the priest that married them takes weddings VERY seriously, that makes me sad that he was a part of it, like he was duped.



I think everyone, including Kris H., feels duped...  Well, everyone feels duped except the Kardashian family.  I'm just curious on how their ratings will be _after_ the "Kim & Kourtney take NY" series.  I'm sure people will watch the "Kim & Kourt take NY" just to see the marriage unfold.  

But after that series is a big question mark.  Even their TV audiences feel duped and may retaliate.  After all, they could have spent that $6 million wedding on charity.  There are many families in need and that money could have help those families.  I don't see the Kardashians promoting St. Jude, Go Green, or any good causes.  I still know Kim as the woman that got infamous for the sex tape and big a$$.  I wouldn't call her a role model.  Sorry KK


----------



## Jahpson

ame said:


> *I just read that KimK has to buy the ring from Kris if she wants to keep it, that was written into their Prenup. * She flew overnight to Minneapolis to see him apaprently.
> 
> I hope someone saw that HYSTERICAL SNL skit of her fairytale divorce on SNL last night. Kristen Wiig as Kris Jenner had me dying.



:weird:


----------



## Swanky

Let's get back to topic please   PICS of celeb rings! 
Please visit our Celeb News and Gossip forum for more KK scoop!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Zhang Ziyi's HUGE ring


----------



## Bag Fetish

GucciObsessed said:
			
		

> My ex husband actually asked for the ring back during the divorce mediation process. We were married for 11 years, had a child and the divorce was his fault (infidelity). The attorney looked at him like he had two heads and told him that no after 11 years of marriage you don't get the ring back!



Where is the like button.. 
What a fool he was...


----------



## antakusuma

Nee_chelle said:


> Zhang Ziyi's HUGE ring



Doesn't look real to me. but i'm sure it is. she's very beautiful.


----------



## Bag Fetish

antakusuma said:


> Doesn't look real to me. but i'm sure it is. she's very beautiful.


 
big doesnt always mean good quality... I guess some just like the *big* factor rather then a qulaity and clarity ....


----------



## randr21

Fwiw, I heard from her ex publicist that kim's ring was from a family friend and she loves it so much that she wanted to use it as the ring for her pr ruse to start rumor of engagement to reggie bush, which led to the relationship's demise. 

Then, she decided to use this same  ring again for her engagement to chris.


----------



## bb10lue

Nee_chelle said:


> Zhang Ziyi's HUGE ring


 
hmm..thought the engagement was off....


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I will try to post Kim Zolciaks's engamgnet Ring here. Reports are 10 carats.
> Let me know if you cannot see it.
> 
> Where is Swanky Mama? Is this 10 ct? Looks larger to me.


 
Looks like her old ring from poppa.


----------



## ame

Those two rings DO NOT look good together


----------



## lanasyogamama

ame said:


> Those two rings DO NOT look good together


Ame, you KNOW money doesn't = taste!!!!


----------



## etk123

ame said:


> Those two rings DO NOT look good together



I think it's actually 4 rings. Beautiful seperately, together .


----------



## eye candy

Another close up of Reese Witherspoon's 4ct rare Ashoka diamond.  Just saw it here: www.thevoguediaries.com


----------



## ame

lanasyogamama said:


> Ame, you KNOW money doesn't = taste!!!!


True that. 



etk123 said:


> I think it's actually 4 rings. Beautiful seperately, together .



Ugh. FUG.



eye candy said:


> Another close up of Reese Witherspoon's 4ct rare Ashoka diamond.  Just saw it here: www.thevoguediaries.com


THIS. IS. PERFECTION.


----------



## eye candy

ame said:


> THIS. IS. PERFECTION.



Yep...simplicity at it's finest.  Her man did a good job picking that ring.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

eye candy said:


> Another close up of Reese Witherspoon's 4ct rare Ashoka diamond.  Just saw it here: www.thevoguediaries.com



Her set is one of my favorites


----------



## TMD

Petra Ecclestone's 10 ct Asscher cut diamond


----------



## alec.leu

OMG, this is amazing, thanks for sharing all the photos


----------



## alec.leu

especially the Petra Ecclestone's 10 ct Asscher cut diamond!!!


----------



## triotrio

OK, when a ring is literally hanging away from your hand like that, it's too big!

Isn't Petra the one who bought the old Spelling mansion in LA?


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love Reese's set!


----------



## Rena Kirdar

http://www.therichest.org/celebnetworth/celeb/socialite/aishwarya-al-alsaud-net-worth/One of the wealthiest woman in the United States Aishwarya Al Alsaud wearing her 89.19 D-Flawless Pear shape diamond given to her by her ex-husband Rashid Bin Turki Al Alsaud of Saudi Arabia


----------



## Rena Kirdar

https://plus.google.com/103921707731825108780#103921707731825108780/posts

Aishwarya Al Alsaud


----------



## Rena Kirdar

plus.google.com/103921707731825108780#103921707731825108780/posts


----------



## JeanieD

Something appropriate for this forum... go to People's Best of 2011. They want votes for the best celeb ring. Surprisingly KK's isnt an option. I voted for Kate Hudson.

http://www.people.com/people/static/h/package/yearend2011/vote/star_rings.html


----------



## designer1

eye candy said:


> Bye-bye Kris Humpy's ring. :cry: It was a good publicity stunt while it lasted.
> 
> credit: people.com


 What an odd looking couple...her hips are as wide as he is tall


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rena Kirdar said:
			
		

> http://www.therichest.org/celebnetworth/celeb/socialite/aishwarya-al-alsaud-net-worth/One of the wealthiest woman in the United States Aishwarya Al Alsaud wearing her 89.19 D-Flawless Pear shape diamond given to her by her ex-husband Rashid Bin Turki Al Alsaud of Saudi Arabia



That ring is insane. Her blue contacts scare me.


----------



## Candice0985

designer1 said:


> What an odd looking couple...her hips are as wide as he is tall


a bit harsh no?


----------



## lumkeikei

TMD said:


> Petra Ecclestone's 10 ct Asscher cut diamond



I am sorry but I think the ring is a little tacky.
All that halo and side blinds are too much for her tiny finger.


----------



## designer1

Candice0985 said:


> a bit harsh no?


 No..not at all. Can't stand the girl or her family. Why is she famous?? OH..because she keeps the designers in business. She's unattractive..spoiled, full of herself..what good has she contributed to the world?? I'd rather see brave soldiers fighting for our country in the media!


----------



## Candice0985

designer1 said:


> No..not at all. Can't stand the girl or her family. Why is she famous?? OH..because she keeps the designers in business. She's unattractive..spoiled, full of herself..what good has she contributed to the world?? I'd rather see brave soldiers fighting for our country in the media!



being snarky about someone's body shape or size is not relevant to this thread, it's just going to add a negative vibe to a thread that's meant to be positive and light hearted my opinion, that's all!


----------



## ame

Belittling someone's figure because you don't care for them is not relevant at all.  While I would like our media to grow brains again, the fact is that the Kardashians bring in ratings because the AMERICAN PUBLIC loves them, and our media caters to what will bring in viewers, not what is actually something we need to know.


----------



## Candice0985

^


----------



## Julide

designer1 said:


> No..not at all. Can't stand the girl or her family. Why is she famous?? OH..because she keeps the designers in business. She's unattractive..spoiled, full of herself..what good has she contributed to the world?? I'd rather see brave soldiers fighting for our country in the media!



Whatever happened to, if you can't say something nice...say nothing at all?

Here are more celebrity rings. I don't know if they have been seen before or not.


----------



## ame

I am still DROOLING over that fabulous shot of Reese Witherspoon's set.


----------



## candypants1100

just heard anne hathaway got engaged...any pics?


----------



## JeanieD

candypants1100 said:


> just heard anne hathaway got engaged...any pics?




The best pics I could find...for now.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-fianc-Adam-Shulman-romantic-trip-park.html


----------



## ame

Yea there are not a lot. I was hoping there would be a shot on Kwiat's site.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Molly Sims (I didn't know Lorraine Schwartz made her ring!!); I love that she paired it with a simple gold band...my fave celeb set!! Oh, and also a pic of Angie Harmon's  *~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## needloub

I have always loved Molly Sim's e-ring! Just in love with halos!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tameka Tiny Cottle-Harris (wife of rapper T.I.)


----------



## whoops

I love Angie harmon's sidestone pear ring! But dislike it sandwiched like that....


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Alessandra Ambrosio, Adriana Lima, & Lily Aldridge*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hilary Duff, Jennifer Hudson, Kate Hudson, & Rachel Zoe*~*

Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## beklah324

Candice0985 said:


> a bit harsh no?



Yeah, it was a bit harsh and it was an odd comment as well because it didn't even make sense IMO. 

And to the person who commented about People's poll about engagement rings, I was also surprised that Kim's ring wasn't included.  I don't particularly care for Kim or her family, but her ring was pretty nice looking.  In the end, I had to vote for Kate Hudson's.  I'm just a sucker for a 3-stone (or 5-stone) ring.


----------



## KaRoL90

Elizabeth Hurley & Shannon Tweed & Nancy Shevell the new Mrs McCarteny


----------



## KaRoL90

Sara Richardson & Lee Ann Rimes & Natalie Portman



 

 

 

 



Credit to Updated Celebrity Rings


----------



## KaRoL90

KaRoL90 said:


> Elizabeth Hurley & Shannon Tweed & Nancy Shevell the new Mrs McCarteny



Sorry i forgot to credit my sourch: Updated Celebrity Rings


----------



## KaRoL90

Christina McLarty, Joe Francis' wife (Girls Gone Wild) & Jessica Alba & Joanna Garcia



 

 

 

 

Credit to Updated Celebrity Rings & Skins be


----------



## Sassys

Michelle Rounds Shows Off Engagement Ring

She put a ring on it &#8211; and what a ring it is! 

Rosie O'Donnell posted a photo of the diamond engagement ring she gave to her girlfriend, Michelle Rounds, on Twitter Monday night. 

The engagement of the actress and comedian, 49, was revealed Monday afternoon. Later in the day, in response to a congratulatory message from another Twitter user, O'Donnell posted the picture of Rounds, 40, wearing the ring, accompanied by the caption "so so so happy."

Well wishes have also been pouring in from celebs like actress Marlee Matlin and Bravo exec Andy Cohen, who Tweeted "mazel on your engagement!" 

O'Donnell responded: "thanks Andy ... i am very happy." 





people.com


----------



## needloub

^It's beautiful!


----------



## JeanieD

Another combo of Fergie

http://www.mylifetime.com/lifestyle...ities/photos/celebrity-engagement-rings#id=23


----------



## KaRoL90

Shilpa Shetty


----------



## karo

Anne Hathaway's ring


----------



## whoops

karo said:


> Anne Hathaway's ring



I do not believe this is the reported 6 carats.... It looks way less. And it looks different than the other pictures? Weird


----------



## lovehgss1

I'm reading the Britney Spears just got engaged. I can't wait to see her ring.


----------



## monkeyfeet

Bling city.


----------



## karo

Britney's ring


----------



## lanasyogamama

JeanieD said:


> Another combo of Fergie
> 
> http://www.mylifetime.com/lifestyle...ities/photos/celebrity-engagement-rings#id=23



This ring confuses me.  I think I need symmetry.



karo said:


> Britney's ring



I loved Britney's other ring.  I don't have a sense of this one yet.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Another pic of Britney's ring...it's very pretty & classic.*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## KathyB

JeanieD said:


> Another combo of Fergie
> 
> http://www.mylifetime.com/lifestyle...ities/photos/celebrity-engagement-rings#id=23



Don't like this. Looks very sloppy.  The rings are fine separately, but together they don't work at all.


----------



## ame

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Another pic of Britney's ring...it's very pretty & classic.*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



GORGEOUS. Well done.


----------



## dustgirl

I loved Britney's first e-ring. The double banded cushion cut Cynthia Wolff designed one, but this one is beautiful too! Reminds me a lil of my own.


----------



## whoops

Bravo Britney! I love it!!! Her first one was beautiful too but there is something more romantic and real about this one that gives it that something

I also love the fact it's the first one she didn't have to buy for herself.... (I think?)


----------



## pandapharm

Britney's new one is so pretty! looks similar to the Tiffany Novo?


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

KaRoL90 said:


> Shilpa Shetty



That is waaaayyy OTT. Yuck.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Anne Hathaway


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Emily Blunt


----------



## Bag Fetish

Permalink
Britney Spearss Princess Engagement Ring: All the Details!

Courtesy Neil Lane; Inset: Kevin Mazur/WireImage
Britney Spears may be a pop-star diva to the rest of the world, but to beau Jason Trawick, shes his everyday princess, says celebrity jeweler Neil Lane, who designed Spearss dazzling engagement ring to befit Trawicks vision of the singers down-home regality. Jason is a romantic and when I asked him to tell me about Britney and what the ring would represent to them so I could find inspiration, his response was always the same  she is his princess!

With that theme in mind, Lane tells PEOPLE he designed from scratch a tiara-motif sparkler with a round, perfect white diamond in a handmade platinum setting that looks like a mini crown, the celebrated jeweler says. He also added 90 small round diamonds around the eternity band. Jason didnt want an over-the-top ring with a giant stone, he adds.



That said, Lane believes this couple is in it for the long haul. Hes deeply in love with her. Britney is his princess and he is her knight in shining armor, he says. Jasons protective of her. He adores her. Every good fairytale needs a princess, and now Britney has a ring fit for a princess!

Elizabeth Leonard


----------



## luvs*it*

Bag Fetish said:


> Permalink
> Britney Spearss Princess Engagement Ring: All the Details!
> 
> Courtesy Neil Lane; Inset: Kevin Mazur/WireImage
> Britney Spears may be a pop-star diva to the rest of the world, but to beau Jason Trawick, shes his everyday princess, says celebrity jeweler Neil Lane, who designed Spearss dazzling engagement ring to befit Trawicks vision of the singers down-home regality. Jason is a romantic and when I asked him to tell me about Britney and what the ring would represent to them so I could find inspiration, his response was always the same  she is his princess!
> 
> With that theme in mind, Lane tells PEOPLE he designed from scratch a tiara-motif sparkler with a round, perfect white diamond in a handmade platinum setting that looks like a mini crown, the celebrated jeweler says. He also added 90 small round diamonds around the eternity band. Jason didnt want an over-the-top ring with a giant stone, he adds.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, Lane believes this couple is in it for the long haul. Hes deeply in love with her. Britney is his princess and he is her knight in shining armor, he says. Jasons protective of her. He adores her. Every good fairytale needs a princess, and now Britney has a ring fit for a princess!
> 
> Elizabeth Leonard
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/stylewatch/blog/111226/britney-spears-2-440x330.jpg
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/stylewatch/blog/111226/britney-spears-440x330.jpg


 
*~*Beautiful ring...the story behind the design is so sweet!!*~*


----------



## karo

^^^ Gorgeous ring! They seem like a good couple


----------



## Sass

Britney's ring is gorgeous. That's story is very romantic. I'm so pleased she has met a nice guy!!


----------



## pandapharm

What a great story! I hope she has found someone good and I'm glad she is happy.


----------



## kbella86

I love Britney, I hope she is happy


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hilary Duff*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i love britneys ring!  very tasteful.  thanks for the pics.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Paula Patton*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## beklah324

eye candy said:


> Must be because it is a fancy pink so it turns white under the sun.  Should have got a fancy intense or vivid pink like j lo's.    Either way, pink diamonds are expensive.  It's a shame no one realizes hers is pink though..at least the replica rings out there.



I know I'm bumping this quote from a long time ago, but I've been going through the pages looking at all the gorgeous rings!  But I just wanted to say that I read in the Vanity Fair article, the one where Tom and Katie introduced Suri, that it was a diamond ring with a circle of little pink diamonds.  So I'd say the little diamonds, plus the rose/pink gold of the halo is what is making the white diamond appear "pink".


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tamar Braxton Engagment Ring

Can anyone tell me the shape and Carat weight of her center stone?

Swanky Mama help?


----------



## ame

Radiant cut, PROBABLY in the 8-10ct range at least. And that size is a random pulled out of my butt figure


----------



## kohl_mascara

LOOKINGOOD35 said:
			
		

> Tamar Braxton Engagment Ring
> 
> Can anyone tell me the shape and Carat weight of her center stone?
> 
> Swanky Mama help?






			
				ame said:
			
		

> Radiant cut, PROBABLY in the 8-10ct range at least. And that size is a random pulled out of my butt figure



Lol. Hilarious. That ring is SO huge it almost borders on vulgar.


----------



## cecille therese

/q2ws3edrftgybhnjkml,;./'



















` 123ewr


----------



## whoops

I'm guessing Radiant too... 

I have a love hate relationship with Radiant size stones. Love Hillary duff & Khloe.... that one... not so much.


----------



## Nee_chelle

whoops said:


> I'm guessing Radiant too...
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with Radiant size stones. Love Hillary duff & Khloe.... that one... not so much.


 

The half-moon side stones kill the ring.


----------



## JeanieD

Karidiss is black with diamonds and McLeans is red with a single diamond. (People.com)


----------



## ame

Nee_chelle said:


> The half-moon side stones kill the ring.



Those look like radiant traps to me


----------



## kohl_mascara

I really need to start reading more magazines/watching more shows/read Perez Hilton because honestly, while looking through the pics, I barely recognized any of the celebs...


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing about 10cts for center as well.  I agree w/ Ame - radiant w/ traps.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Well Tamar's ring in general is not pretty. I don't think the stones go well together. Hilary's is much prettier.


----------



## Julide

kohl_mascara said:


> I really need to start reading more magazines/watching more shows/read Perez Hilton because honestly, while looking through the pics, I barely recognized any of the celebs...



Me too!!


----------



## nyc_cady

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Tamar Braxton Engagment Ring
> 
> Can anyone tell me the shape and Carat weight of her center stone?
> 
> Swanky Mama help?





kohl_mascara said:


> Lol. Hilarious. That ring is SO huge it almost borders on vulgar.




Um...that ring is vulgar! To think it's half the size of Kim Kardashian's ring (I believe her's was 20cts)  There just comes a point when a diamond is TOO big.....this would be one of those points!


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90

Anna Faris, Anne Hathaway & Claire Danes


----------



## Stephie2800

KaRoL90 said:


>



Who is this?


----------



## KathyB

Stephie2800 said:


> Who is this?



That's Kim Zolciak-Biermann from Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Stephie2800

KathyB said:


> That's Kim Zolciak-Biermann from Real Housewives of Atlanta.




Thanks.


----------



## twigski

Giuliana Rancic 
1st pic is the original ring before resetting


----------



## ame

That monster eternity band just does not go with that ering at all.


----------



## whoops

Any pix of steven Tyler (supposedly 5 carats on pave) or Michael jordans fiancées rings???


----------



## YSoLovely

LeBron James just got engaged... I'm officially sending out a bat-signal for the ring he gave his girl!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

YSoLovely said:


> LeBron James just got engaged... I'm officially sending out a bat-signal for the ring he gave his girl!


 

I  have looked around can not find it yet! but I am searching!


----------



## Pinkskyies

Chrissy Teigen's Engagement Ring from John Legend!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



John Legend popped the question to girlfriend of four years Chrissy Teigen over the Christmas holiday, but at Saturday's New Year's Eve festivities in Las Vegas, the supermodel finally had the chance to put her new accessory on display.



Best known for her Sports Illustrated swimsuit pictorials, Teigen, 26, proudly showed off her square cut diamond on the red carpet at Saturday's New Year's bash at Moon Nightclub at the Palms Casino Resort.



"He went to Jared," Teigen joked on Twitter Tuesday, referring to the popular jewelry chain store.



Teigen and "Ordinary People" soul singer Legend, 32, got engaged while vacationing in the Maldives.



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nt-ring-from-john-legend-201211#ixzz1iHBdOqVA


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Savannah's engagement ring from Lebron James...very pretty (I'm not a pear fan, but it's a beautiful ring, and the diamonds look to be great quality).*~*

Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Pinkskyies

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Savannah's engagement ring from Lebron James...very pretty (I'm not a pear fan, but it's a beautiful ring, and the diamonds look to be great quality).*~*
> 
> Credit: Daily Mail


 

Thanks for posting. I am not a fan of pear shape rings, but her rings is very beautiful!

I wonder how many carats it is?


----------



## YSoLovely

Gorgeous ring. I'm not a big fan of pears, but the ring fits her style very well, imo. Seems to be great quality as well. 

Anyone wanna take an educated guess on the size?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love Savannah's ring I am a pear girl!!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Blogs are reporting Savannah's ring is a 10ct Heart Shape.
But that looks like a pear to me. What do you think?


----------



## ame

Some other girl got engaged this weekend with a monster heart ring but that's not looking heart shaped to me. That's a pear and my guess is 6-7 cts but thats bec I think her fingers look like a bigger size.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ame said:


> Some other girl got engaged this weekend with a monster heart ring but that's not looking heart shaped to me. That's a pear and my guess is 6-7 cts but thats bec I think her fingers look like a bigger size.


 

I agree I have a 4ct pear and Savannah's ring looks a little large than my ring.
Who is the girl with the heart diamond? A Celeb?


----------



## ame

Some girl I'd never heard of. It was on Perez Hilton the other day. It looked heart shaped from that photo which was admittedly not good. 

http://perezhilton.com/2011-12-31-rochelle-wiseman-is-engaged


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Rochelle and her fiance are both British singers as far as I know

Better pic of the Ring







heatworld.com


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Another pic of Rochelle Wiseman's e-ring...I'm normally not a fan of heart shaped diamonds, but her ring is pretty.*~*

Credit: Vas J Morgan


----------



## mrs moulds

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Another pic of Rochelle Wiseman's e-ring...I'm normally not a fan of heart shaped diamonds, but her ring is pretty.*~*
> 
> Credit: Vas J Morgan



I am not a heart shape fan either, but, I must admit this ring is beautiful!


----------



## Pinkskyies

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Another pic of Rochelle Wiseman's e-ring...I'm normally not a fan of heart shaped diamonds, but her ring is pretty.*~*
> 
> Credit: Vas J Morgan


 

That rings is FAB!


----------



## Pinkskyies

See the Massive Engagement Ring LeBron James Gave Savannah Brinson! 
January 2, 2012 AT 4:51PM By Ariana Finlayson 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
.. 
Credit: AP
 Savannah Brinson has stood by NBA star LeBron James through thick and thin and the pair have been dating since since high school and have two children.

So it makes sense that after all that time, the NBA star finally asked for his longtime love's hand with an impressive, off-the-charts engagement ring!

PHOTOS: Stars' blingy engagement rings
*
"LeBron rules, on and off the courts! He scored a slam-dunk with this magnificent platinum and diamond engagement ring, featuring a 7-carat pear-shaped center diamond with classic tapered baguette sides," jewelry expert Michael O'Connor told Us Weekly. "We haven&#8217;t really seen this style of ring with a large pear-shaped center diamond since another great love affair: Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor!"*

PHOTOS: Celebs who got engaged in 2011

A source tells Us that James, 27, popped the question to Brinson at the Shelborne hotel in South Beach Saturday while their two kids, James' Miami Heat teammate Dwyane Wade, Wade's girlfriend Gabrielle Union, Lance Bass and Jamie Lynn Sigler looked on.

PHOTOS: Sexy celeb New Year's kisses

*Together since they were 16, the couple call themselves soulmates.*


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...es-gave-savannah-brinson-201221#ixzz1iLNSHrJU


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Another pic of Savannah's ring*~*

Credit: The Grio


----------



## Julide

Pinkskyies said:


> See the Massive Engagement Ring LeBron James Gave Savannah Brinson!
> January 2, 2012 AT 4:51PM By Ariana Finlayson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ..
> Credit: AP
> Savannah Brinson has stood by NBA star LeBron James through thick and thin and the pair have been dating since since high school and have two children.
> 
> So it makes sense that after all that time, the NBA star finally asked for his longtime love's hand with an impressive, off-the-charts engagement ring!
> 
> PHOTOS: Stars' blingy engagement rings
> *
> "LeBron rules, on and off the courts! He scored a slam-dunk with this magnificent platinum and diamond engagement ring, featuring a 7-carat pear-shaped center diamond with classic tapered baguette sides," jewelry expert Michael O'Connor told Us Weekly. "We havent really seen this style of ring with a large pear-shaped center diamond since another great love affair: Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor!"*
> 
> PHOTOS: Celebs who got engaged in 2011
> 
> A source tells Us that James, 27, popped the question to Brinson at the Shelborne hotel in South Beach Saturday while their two kids, James' Miami Heat teammate Dwyane Wade, Wade's girlfriend Gabrielle Union, Lance Bass and Jamie Lynn Sigler looked on.
> 
> PHOTOS: Sexy celeb New Year's kisses
> 
> *Together since they were 16, the couple call themselves soulmates.*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...es-gave-savannah-brinson-201221#ixzz1iLNSHrJU



She so cute!! The ring reminds me of Jada Pinkets first ering.

Also Rochelle Wiseman is very beautiful! I don't like hearts either but her ring is nice.


----------



## KathyB

Cannot stand heart shaped diamonds.  What a waste of a good diamond.


----------



## Julide

KathyB said:


> Cannot stand heart shaped diamonds.  What a waste of a good diamond.



Sometimes it is the rough diamond that determines the final cut shape.


----------



## KathyB

Julide said:


> Sometimes it is the rough diamond that determines the final cut shape.



IMO, heart shaped stones - of any color - look cheap.


----------



## pandapharm

not a fan of LBJ but he did good on that pear!!!

not typically a fan of heart diamonds either but Rochelle Wiseman's looks good.


----------



## mrs moulds

pandapharm said:


> not a fan of LBJ but he did good on that pear!!!
> 
> not typically a fan of heart diamonds either but Rochelle Wiseman's looks good.



I agree^^^ Usually, I dislike the look of a heart shape diamond, however, this ring is beautiful.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tameka Tiny Cottle-Harris and Chrissy Lampkin

















Credit: Vh1.com and twitter


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chrissy's ring is way OTT.*~*


----------



## Nee_chelle

I agree. There's barely any room for a wedding band.


----------



## acrowcounted

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Cottle-Harris and Chrissy Lampkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Vh1.com and twitter



Two rings which definitely don't need the halos. This should be a textbook example of where a halo makes the center stone look worse.


----------



## justpeachy4397

^^100% agree. and between the nails, tattoo, 3 diamond bracelets, and bedazzled jeans, it's like a bling explosion. To wear 1 or 2 of these things together would be gorgeous and look so tasteful with still a "pop" of flash. But all together? no good!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tiny should wear solid nail polish only.


----------



## jmaemonte

Mario Lopez and Courtney Mazza


----------



## lovesparkles

Anyone seen Erin Brady's (Stephen Tyler) e-ring?


----------



## evansad

Do not like LBJ's pick because I do not care for pears, but I LOVE the heart! 
Gorgeous  IMO


----------



## KathyB

Erin Brady's Engagement Ring:


----------



## Sass

I just read on JJ that Justin and Jessica got engaged, ring pics?


----------



## ame

have their people confirmed it yet? I can't find any confirmations yet!


----------



## pandapharm

KathyB said:
			
		

> Erin Brady's Engagement Ring:



beautiful!! any idea on specs?




			
				Sass said:
			
		

> I just read on JJ that Justin and Jessica got engaged, ring pics?



oh can't wait to see!! I bet it's a stunner.


----------



## ame

Erin Brady/Steven Tylers was 5 ct round from Loree Rodkin I think.


----------



## redsoledlover

ame said:


> have their people confirmed it yet? I can't find any confirmations yet!


 
I just heard that his grandmother confirmed! LOL! 

People Mag posted that they were engaged so hopefully we will see the ring soon!


----------



## ame

Drew Barrymore is engaged with a colorless ~4 ct radiant from Graff


source People.com


----------



## whoops

I  Drew Barrymore soooooooo much! So happy for her!!!!

Justin & Jessica... meh. I don't know what it is but I've never been a fan of hers at all...


----------



## needloub

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Cottle-Harris and Chrissy Lampkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Vh1.com and twitter







KathyB said:


> Erin Brady's Engagement Ring:



Now this is tasteful!


----------



## KathyB

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Cottle-Harris and Chrissy Lampkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Vh1.com and twitter



I'm a diamond lady from way back and it's my birthstone, but these rings scream gaudy and, quite frankly, look fake.


----------



## Sass

redsoledlover said:


> I just heard that his grandmother confirmed! LOL!
> 
> People Mag posted that they were engaged so hopefully we will see the ring soon!



Haha RSL I just came back to post the same thing - well his grandmother has confirmed it!

I am eager to see what it looks like.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Drew Barrymore: 4 carat Radiant Cut Engagement ring from Graff diamonds*~*

Credit: Huffington Post & Glamour


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Of the recently engaged, Britney Spears & Courtney Mazza's e-rings are my faves.*~*


----------



## Stephie2800

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Drew Barrymore: 4 carat Radiant Cut Engagement ring from Graff diamonds*~*
> 
> Credit: Huffington Post & Glamour



Such a pretty ring and they seem so happy together.


----------



## scarlet555

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Another pic of Britney's ring...it's very pretty & classic.*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Britney's ring is classic and lovely , but it looks less than 3 or 4 carats for the cut....  It looks a tad small for our pop princess...  How big does her ring look to u?


----------



## KathyB

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Drew Barrymore: 4 carat Radiant Cut Engagement ring from Graff diamonds*~*
> 
> Credit: Huffington Post & Glamour



I love this ring! VERY nice!


----------



## msop04

Britney's ring looks between 2.5-3 carats...  But she may have chunkier fingers...


----------



## msop04

Been lurking on TPF for about 6 months now and love to see all of your gorgeous erings!  Now my BF is talking engagement (finally!) And I'm torn between two were different styles...  Maybe you guys can help me in my decision?

First of all, I have a 2 ct round (GIA, Triple EX, I, SI1...  just for those of you who like to know specs!).  I wear a ring size 5.

The first choice is the classic Tiffany-style 6-prong solitaire in white metal.
Very classic, will never go out of style...  Just wish I had about a 2.5+ ct stone for that... I'm certainly not complaining, merely wishing... LOL 

Second choice is a getting that I keep going back to after looking at over 100+ settings... seriously.  It


----------



## msop04

...continued

It's the Tacori 2525rd7...  Only will be 2525rd8 with my stone.  It's very blingy, but delicate and beautiful - a real show-stopper that is stunning from all angles... that not just everyone will have.  Only concerns are that I may get tired of the halo and me course, Tacori is SO EXPENSIVE... like $8K without the stone!  Yikes!

Help!  If any of you have seen this Tacori with a larger stone than the stock of 7mm, please let me know what you thought.  I'm not Tacori obsessed by any means, just love this particular setting...

Would LOVE to hear any and all opinions on this! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## msop04

...typing on my phone, so try to read through the mess that is autocorrect!  Ha!


----------



## pandapharm

msop04 said:


> ...continued
> 
> It's the Tacori 2525rd7...  Only will be 2525rd8 with my stone.  It's very blingy, but delicate and beautiful - a real show-stopper that is stunning from all angles... that not just everyone will have.  Only concerns are that I may get tired of the halo and me course, Tacori is SO EXPENSIVE... like $8K without the stone!  Yikes!
> 
> Help!  If any of you have seen this Tacori with a larger stone than the stock of 7mm, please let me know what you thought.  I'm not Tacori obsessed by any means, just love this particular setting...
> 
> Would LOVE to hear any and all opinions on this!
> 
> Thanks guys!



welcome out of lurkdom! You may have better luck starting your own thread, as you are currently in the celeb engagement rings  of the two though, I would choose the Tiffany solitaire.


----------



## msop04

Oops!  Sorry, I will do that!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Adrienne Maloof (Real Housewives of Beverly Hills)*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## jackdan

The ring looks pretty, when it is engagement ring.


----------



## Pinkskyies

*I believe this is Halle Berry engagment ring, but not forsure.


*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It sounds like wedding bells will chime for Halle Berry! 

A rep for jewelry designer Gurhan tells PEOPLE that Olivier Martinez, Berry's boyfriend of more than a year, has given *her a diamond-and-emerald engagement ring*. 

The Oscar-winning actress, 45, costarred with Martinez, 46, a French actor, in the 2010 film Dark Tide. They soon became an item off-screen. 

The couple were most recently spotted last weekend, having a quiet date night at Iris, Cirque du Soleil's film-history-themed show at the Kodak Theatre in L.A. 


PHOTOS: Halle Berry & Olivier Martinez's Sexy World Tour

Berry has been married twice before &#8211; to baseball player David Justice in the early 1990s, and to singer Eric Benét in the early 2000s. 

She has a daughter, Nahla, who will be 4 in March, with ex-boyfriend Gabriel Aubry. 
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20560466,00.html


----------



## IFFAH

ame said:


> Drew Barrymore is engaged with a colorless ~4 ct radiant from Graff
> 
> 
> source People.com



Graff always have the best options. I love this ring too! Elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Found some pics to add!!*~*

Credit: Tlfan

Anne Hathaway






Jessica Alba






Kristen Bell






Tia Mowry


----------



## amber11

I just love anne hathaways and it fits her personality so well-- i usually like jessica alba's as well but there is just too much bling for me with the double stacks on both sides


----------



## ame

Oh I guess Kristen Bell and Dax Shepherd got married?  Super cool if they were able to on the downlow.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jenna Dewan*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Reese Witherspoon*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## ame

God I love her set


----------



## wantitneedit

^so do i, ame.  Do you know much about it?  i absolutely love the tiny bands with it too...


----------



## ame

Its all from William Goldberg, it's an Ashoka cut.

http://www.williamgoldberg.com/diam...flawless-william-goldberg-ashoka-diamond.html


----------



## pandapharm

ame said:


> Its all from William Goldberg, it's an Ashoka cut.
> 
> http://www.williamgoldberg.com/diam...flawless-william-goldberg-ashoka-diamond.html



oh wow the history behind that is SO interesting!!! so how big is reese's ring? it said that they need to start with a minimum 15ct raw stone...seems like so much must be cut off!


----------



## ame

I think hers was like 4 or something carats?


----------



## thefinerthings

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Tamar Braxton Engagment Ring
> 
> Can anyone tell me the shape and Carat weight of her center stone?
> 
> Swanky Mama help?



This is not Tamar Braxton's ring. The ring belongs to Toya Wright, the ex-wife of Lil Wayne. SMH.


----------



## thuber

ame said:


> Drew Barrymore is engaged with a colorless ~4 ct radiant from Graff
> 
> 
> source People.com




Perfection! Her ring is simply gorgeous


----------



## cung

pandapharm said:


> oh wow the history behind that is SO interesting!!! so how big is reese's ring? it said that they need to start with a minimum 15ct raw stone...seems like so much must be cut off!


 
that much??? OMG, no wonder why it's so expensive, over 4 mil. as per ame said


----------



## Nee_chelle

thefinerthings said:


> This is not Tamar Braxton's ring. The ring belongs to Toya Wright, the ex-wife of Lil Wayne. SMH.


 
Correction. This is Tamar Braxton's ring. I originally posted this pic


----------



## ame

cung said:


> that much??? OMG, no wonder why it's so expensive, over 4 mil. as per ame said



4 CARATS, not 4 mil.


----------



## Sassys

Nee_chelle said:


> Correction. This is Tamar Braxton's ring. I originally posted this pic


 

Tamar's ring does not have side stones.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Sassys said:


> Tamar's ring does not have side stones.


 
I got the picture from Tamar's twitter.


----------



## Sassys

Nee_chelle said:


> I got the picture from Tamar's twitter.




Really, interesting because on the show there are no side stones.


----------



## Lapis

thefinerthings said:


> This is not Tamar Braxton's ring. The ring belongs to Toya Wright, the ex-wife of Lil Wayne. SMH.



Toya's ring is smaller with baguette sides and her band is rounds not emerald cuts, plus since I nosed around to find this silly info I must point out Toya has a huge tat on her finger while Tamar has none, it's just not possible to mistake the 2.

http://ru-crazy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/toyas-ring.jpg


----------



## Samia

Love Drew Barrymore's ring!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Sassys said:


> Really, interesting because on the show there are no side stones.


 
On the episode from season 1 when Toni revealed that she had lupus, if you look at Tamar's hnd when she's crying it's evident that there is side stones. Also, I believe this ring is one of 3 rings that she owns along with her stack.


----------



## thefinerthings

Nee_chelle said:


> Correction. This is Tamar Braxton's ring. I originally posted this pic



I'm sorry several websites have listed as Toya's


----------



## Nee_chelle

thefinerthings said:


> I'm sorry several websites have listed as Toya's


 
No worries. I've posted Toya's before. Her's is a five stone actually.


----------



## Nee_chelle

This is Toya's


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tamar Braxton's Engagment Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

More photos of Tamar's ring from Vince


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rachel Zoe's enagment Ring/ Push Present

Any Idea the Carats of her Center stone?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sophia Loren Engagment Ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mia Farrow's engagment Ring from Frank Sinatra 
Any guess on the weight of the pear? 


This ring made me want a Pear!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Naomi Campbell Engagment ring

I do not know if this is true or not, but the diamonds are great


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Shaunie O'neal's enagment ring from Shaq


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Savannah's engagment ring from Lebrpn James


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jackie Kennedy Onassis Engagment Rings
The one to the left was from Kennedy, the ring on the right from Onassis


----------



## Purse4me6612

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Rachel Zoe's enagment Ring/ Push Present
> 
> Any Idea the Carats of her Center stone?


In the Rachel Zoe Episode where Roger picks out the ring, they mention the push present being 10cts.


----------



## ame

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Rachel Zoe's enagment Ring/ Push Present
> 
> Any Idea the Carats of her Center stone?


10ct.



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Mia Farrow's engagment Ring from Frank Sinatra
> Any guess on the weight of the pear?
> 
> 
> This ring made me want a Pear!



9ct


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Seanymph said:


> Kate Beckinsale




Uhf, my new favorite! I love how dainty and feminine her stack looks. Anyone know where I could find a ring like her rectangular and circle one? All of the ones I've found have milgrain, which I cannot stand, lol.


----------



## Lapis

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jackie Kennedy Onassis Engagment Rings
> The one to the left was from Kennedy, the ring on the right from Onassis



Does anyone have pictures of Jackie's before she made the changes to how we see it pictured there?


----------



## kohl_mascara

CoralRhapsody said:


> Uhf, my new favorite! I love how dainty and feminine her stack looks. Anyone know where I could find a ring like her rectangular and circle one? All of the ones I've found have milgrain, which I cannot stand, lol.



Check out Single Stone: http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&pID=800&startRow=2; http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&pID=801&startRow=0; http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&pID=246&startRow=4; http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&startRow=10

I am unsure if there is any milgraining from the pics and description, but I am sure they will custom make one without any for you/in the metal you want!


----------



## cakegirl

CoralRhapsody said:


> Uhf, my new favorite! I love how dainty and feminine her stack looks. Anyone know where I could find a ring like her rectangular and circle one? All of the ones I've found have milgrain, which I cannot stand, lol.



That is the exact ring I've been looking for too. So hard to find with out milgrain!


----------



## koroleva25

I love Anne Hathaway's ring, and Savannah James' aint too shabby, either....


----------



## Julide

Lapis said:


> Does anyone have pictures of Jackie's before she made the changes to how we see it pictured there?



Which one did she change? Kennedy or Onassis?


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Rachel Zoe's enagment Ring/ Push Present
> 
> Any Idea the Carats of her Center stone?



Why did she add/change her original halo? It looks like she added another halo but just way too big...her original ring looked much better.


----------



## Lapis

Julide said:


> Which one did she change? Kennedy or Onassis?


,

Kennedy

http://www.diamondsourceva.com/Educ...brity-diamonds-jacqueline-kennedy-onassis.asp


----------



## CoralRhapsody

kohl_mascara said:


> Check out Single Stone: http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&pID=800&startRow=2; http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&pID=801&startRow=0; http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&pID=246&startRow=4; http://singlestone.com/index.php?page=collections&catID=9&startRow=10
> 
> I am unsure if there is any milgraining from the pics and description, but I am sure they will custom make one without any for you/in the metal you want!



Ahh! You are so awesome, thank you!


----------



## Julide

Lapis said:


> ,
> 
> Kennedy
> 
> http://www.diamondsourceva.com/Educ...brity-diamonds-jacqueline-kennedy-onassis.asp



*Lapis*!!I wonder if the orignal was a similiar setting to Queen Margrethe of Denmarks engament ring...


----------



## Lapis

Julide said:


> *Lapis*!!I wonder if the orignal was a similiar setting to Queen Margrethe of Denmarks engament ring...



it had baguette sides, I'm guessing more like Princess Marie but more delicate with sides, I wish there was a picture


----------



## Julide

Lapis said:


> it had baguette sides, I'm guessing more like Princess Marie but more delicate with sides, I wish there was a picture



Me too!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

Julide said:


> *Lapis*!!I wonder if the orignal was a similiar setting to Queen Margrethe of Denmarks engament ring...



WOW, didn´t know her e-ring looked like this.
Does she ever wear it?


----------



## Julide

Stephie2800 said:


> WOW, didn´t know her e-ring looked like this.
> Does she ever wear it?



Queen Margrethe? I think she still does. I really like her ring!


----------



## Stephie2800

Julide said:


> Queen Margrethe? I think she still does. I really like her ring!



I have never seen her wear it, and I think I would have noiced. Maybe I have to look a little closer next time I see her on tv...


----------



## Julide

Stephie2800 said:


> I have never seen her wear it, and I think I would have noiced. Maybe I have to look a little closer next time I see her on tv...



Too bad! I thought she wore it frequently...it must have been the pics that I saw. It really is a stunner! I see your from Denmark, you can alert us if she does wear it again!


----------



## Stephie2800

Julide said:


> Too bad! I thought she wore it frequently...it must have been the pics that I saw. It really is a stunner! I see your from Denmark, you can alert us if she does wear it again!



Will do.


----------



## Julide

Stephie2800 said:


> Will do.



Yeah!!!


----------



## broarquello

Please help me figure out whos this engagement ring is!?  I  it so much





I thought it was Elsabeth Moss' but doesn't appear to be...?


----------



## pandapharm

broarquello said:


> Please help me figure out whos this engagement ring is!?  I  it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Elsabeth Moss' but doesn't appear to be...?



I don't know but it definitely is gorgeous!! Never seen a 3-split shank before!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Katrina Bowden*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## SydneyRB

broarquello said:


> Please help me figure out whos this engagement ring is!?  I  it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Elsabeth Moss' but doesn't appear to be...?


maybe kyle richards? looks like her hands


----------



## tsubi

Does anyone know the specs of Jessica Alba's ring?


----------



## YSoLovely

Maria Sharapova












It's such a nice size for her.


----------



## cung

YSoLovely said:


> Maria Sharapova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a nice size for her.


 
anyone knows abt the size of her rock? Looks huge to me!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Molly Sims...I could stare at her ring all day!!  *~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Swanky

yeah, it's gorj!


----------



## jmaemonte

Camila Alves (engaged to Matthew McConaughey) from People.com


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Molly Sims...I could stare at her ring all day!!  *~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



I could stare at it all day as well!


----------



## fashionusit

I love the Lisa Raye's best


----------



## purplepinky

^^How many carats do you think Molly SImms ring is?


----------



## LDDChanel

purplepinky said:


> ^^How many carats do you think Molly SImms ring is?



I'm really curious too! Is Swanky around???


----------



## ame

If I was guessing, I'd say something like 5 carats. Hard to do with a cushion.


----------



## Swanky

I'd guess a little bigger, my guess is about 6 crts.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My guess is about 5 to 5 1/2 carats.  It's stunning!


----------



## jmaemonte

Bethenny Frankel added a halo to her original ring (from US Weekly)


----------



## ame

Because that thing needed a halo?!


----------



## Nee_chelle

I'm so disappointed in Bethenny's reset. I LOVED her original setting.


----------



## twitspie

lol @ ame!

I preferred it as a solitaire...


----------



## Isachristy

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Isachristy

Molly Simms ring is my favorite!!!


----------



## Jahpson

American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)








sssssolid as a rock! lol


I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.

Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO

Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.


----------



## Jahpson

ame said:


> Because that thing needed a halo?!



Exactly! What is the point?


----------



## YSoLovely

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.


----------



## ame

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.



The only thought I had was filled with a string of expletives.


----------



## Candice0985

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.


ok seriously.... what is the carat weight on this thing. it's ridiculous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.



Now THATS a celebrity ring.  Reminds me of a RingPop. I actually love it (although I'd have chosen a much thinner, diamondless band.)


----------



## Nee_chelle

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.


 

This is the third engagement ring I've seen this chick wear. How many e-rings do you need? I won't be impressed until I see a wedding band.


----------



## kbella86

Nee_chelle said:


> This is the third engagement ring I've seen this chick wear. How many e-rings do you need? I won't be impressed until I see a wedding band.



There's nothing wrong with having multiple engagement rings if that's what they're in to and I'm sure that they will get married when the time is right for them.


----------



## pandapharm

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd guess a little bigger, my guess is about 6 crts.


sighhhhh. hers is one of my favorite rings!!! so classy!!



Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.


oh my goodness!!!! I had to show this to some girls at work. one of the guys was like I hope that's a cz. ahhahah crazy!!! that thing is such a stunner. so big and sparkly!!! I can't imagine how heavy that must be on a hand lol.


----------



## bling*lover

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.


 
WHAT THE F:censor:K???


----------



## Jahpson

^ 

a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather







and


----------



## pandapharm

Jahpson said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather
> 
> and



*faint* dear lord what a rock!!!!!


----------



## ame

OMG! :censor:


----------



## acrowcounted

Jahpson said:


> ^
> 
> a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather
> 
> jocksandstilettojill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/shantel-ring.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> photos.lasvegassun.com/media/img/photos/2011/09/06/0906mayweatherworkout13_t653.jpg?214bc4f9d9bd7c08c7d0f6599bb3328710e01e7b



I love that the band, which in the close view is obviously made up of at least .5ct diamonds, looks just like melee compared to the size of the rock in the far view pic.


----------



## needloub

Jahpson said:


> ^
> 
> a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather
> 
> jocksandstilettojill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/shantel-ring.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> photos.lasvegassun.com/media/img/photos/2011/09/06/0906mayweatherworkout13_t653.jpg?214bc4f9d9bd7c08c7d0f6599bb3328710e01e7b



 It's huge!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

Reminds me of one of those glass door knobs.  Sorry.  I don't like any aspect of that ring at all.


----------



## itsonly4me

acrowcounted said:


> I love that the band, which in the close view is obviously made up of at least .5ct diamonds, looks just like melee compared to the size of the rock in the far view pic.






Im no expert, but I think they may be different settings.


That thing is insane.


----------



## etk123

I was thinking they were two different rings, could she possibly have two of them?? The first one kind of looks like the stone is smaller. Relatively, lol.


----------



## romashka

Jahpson said:


> ^
> 
> a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather
> 
> jocksandstilettojill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/shantel-ring.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> photos.lasvegassun.com/media/img/photos/2011/09/06/0906mayweatherworkout13_t653.jpg?214bc4f9d9bd7c08c7d0f6599bb3328710e01e7b



oooo
very huge!!!


----------



## kbella86

She has a huge yellow cushion cut e-ring as well!


----------



## etk123

LOL good for her!! Wish I had thought to get more than one ring before saying "I do."


----------



## luvs*it*

Jahpson said:


> ^
> 
> a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather
> 
> jocksandstilettojill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/shantel-ring.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> photos.lasvegassun.com/media/img/photos/2011/09/06/0906mayweatherworkout13_t653.jpg?214bc4f9d9bd7c08c7d0f6599bb3328710e01e7b


 
*~*Are these both her rings?? They look like good quality stones, but they are ridiculously huge.*~*


----------



## Julide

Jahpson said:


> American Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiance. (His twitter page)
> 
> distilleryimage0.instagram.com/0c5cf9aa5d0311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> 
> sssssolid as a rock! lol
> 
> 
> I enjoy this thread but the more I look at these celeb pics, the more i believe that less is more and I am really starting to dislike "halos" around the center diamond.
> 
> Your engagement ring shouldn't be a trendy piece. But something classic (classy) that will shine as long as the marriage. JMO
> 
> Either way, the rock in the above pic is fun to look at.




Go big or go home:sunniesThat is big. And it looks sparkly!!


----------



## Swanky

Eonline.com

reports that maybe Natalie Portman was secretly married, she and her "fiance" were wearing bands.






it's beautiful!


----------



## ame

Good for her being able to sneak that wedding. I would love to see if she ever adds a matching band to the other side.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aww, yay for Natalie! I love her! Such a classy lady with such a classy ring!


----------



## Samia

That is a beautiful ring on Natalie


----------



## Gimmethebag

Natalie's ring is by my favorite jeweler, Jamie Wolf. I just received some earrings of hers (I posted them on my blog) but haven't posted a reveal yet. 

Her pieces are so delicate and pretty... Perfect for Natalie!


----------



## kbella86

I hope to see pictures of Jessica Beal's e-ring soon!


----------



## Colby21

Wow Natalie's ring... now that's a rock


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> ^
> 
> a better view. Shantel Jackson - Fiance of American Boxer Floyd Mayweather
> 
> jocksandstilettojill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/shantel-ring.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> photos.lasvegassun.com/media/img/photos/2011/09/06/0906mayweatherworkout13_t653.jpg?214bc4f9d9bd7c08c7d0f6599bb3328710e01e7b



She ought to be ashamed of herself having a picture taken of her ring with a manicure that looks like she's been digging in her garden without gloves!  When you have a rock that size, your nails better be immaculate!


----------



## Julide

KathyB said:


> She ought to be ashamed of herself having a picture taken of her ring with a manicure that looks like she's been digging in her garden without gloves!  When you have a rock that size, your nails better be immaculate!



I didn't realize that was a requirement. So if the stone was 6 or 7 carats would no manicure be ok?


----------



## KathyB

Julide said:


> I didn't realize that was a requirement. So if the stone was 6 or 7 carats would no manicure be ok?



No, it wouldn't be OK, either.  If one is going to post a picture of their ring (regardless of carat size) on a message forum for the world to see, a manicure should be in order.


----------



## Julide

KathyB said:


> No, it wouldn't be OK, either.  If one is going to post a picture of their ring (regardless of carat size) on a message forum for the world to see, a manicure should be in order.



Thanks for the answer!! Was just checking.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Amber Rose*, Kanye's ex-boo, got engaged to rapper Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Stephie2800

YSoLovely said:


> *Amber Rose*, Kanye's ex-boo, got engaged to rapper Wiz Khalifa



THE NAILS!!!


----------



## kbella86

I love Amber, so happy for her! The ring is much classier than I expected!


----------



## ame

Stephie2800 said:


> THE NAILS!!!



OMG I so agree. 

I read there were rumblings. She seems happy so I hope it works out great for them!


----------



## etk123

Pretty ring, remarkably simple in design! Gotta love a big fat solitaire!


----------



## luvs*it*

YSoLovely said:


> *Amber Rose*, Kanye's ex-boo, got engaged to rapper Wiz Khalifa


 
*~*Gorgeous.*~*


----------



## NoSnowHere

Stunning, huge rock!


----------



## mrs moulds

YSoLovely said:


> *Amber Rose*, Kanye's ex-boo, got engaged to rapper Wiz Khalifa



Beautiful!


----------



## Monica

Lovely 
It's a very classy ring.


----------



## scarlet555

YSoLovely said:


> *Amber Rose*, Kanye's ex-boo, got engaged to rapper Wiz Khalifa



Pretty!   How big is this solitaire?


----------



## needloub

YSoLovely said:


> *Amber Rose*, Kanye's ex-boo, got engaged to rapper Wiz Khalifa



Very pretty ring!!


----------



## itsonly4me

Love ambers huge solitare, however I have a feeling it will have a tripple halo on it in no time.


----------



## YSoLovely

itsonly4me said:


> Love ambers huge solitare, however I have a feeling it will have a tripple halo on it in no time.




Don't say that!


----------



## Nee_chelle

itsonly4me said:


> Love ambers huge solitare, however I have a feeling it will have a tripple halo on it in no time.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Beautiful ring but not enough bling for her


----------



## karo

Natalie Portman's wedding set
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ame

LOVE natalie's set LOVE!


----------



## whoops

I just love Natalie in general but her set is amazing and I love her nails....

Mayweather and amber.... Meh. Though I am surprised by the simplicity in amber's ring


----------



## Jahpson

itsonly4me said:


> Love ambers huge solitare, however I have a feeling it will have a tripple halo on it in no time.





it does seem to be the trend these days. Ladies, let his choice be great


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> No, it wouldn't be OK, either.  If one is going to post a picture of their ring (regardless of carat size) on a message forum for the world to see, a manicure should be in order.



agreed.



karo said:


> Natalie Portman's wedding set
> dailymail.co.uk



Nice ring is one of the bands not set in place? or is that the style these days?


----------



## ame

Jahpson said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ring is one of the bands not set in place? or is that the style these days?



They're not soldered so it's common for them to separate.


----------



## KristyDarling

itsonly4me said:


> Love ambers huge solitare, however I have a feeling it will have a tripple halo on it in no time.



I was JUST going to post this!


----------



## itsonly4me

YSoLovely said:


> Don't say that!






  Sorry, I just dont see her leaving it as it.  Hopefully she will though!


----------



## CDN_DIVA

Like Jessica Albas ring, what do all the bands mean?


----------



## triotrio

CDN_DIVA said:


> Like Jessica Albas ring, what do all the bands mean?



That she has a lot of money!


----------



## needloub

triotrio said:


> That she has a lot of money!



I was thinking the same thing in my head!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

triotrio said:


> That she has a lot of money!



ahhahaha!!!!  :giggles:


----------



## etk123

triotrio said:


> That she has a lot of money!



Hehehe!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Lil Wayne's fiancee DHEA


----------



## jmaemonte

Snooki of Jersey Shore is reportedly engaged


----------



## pandapharm

jmaemonte said:


> Snooki of Jersey Shore is reportedly engaged



I heard that on the radio this morning and was just coming here to see if anyone had pics yet! It looks good from faraway...would love to see closeups! It looks like a good size for her, I am pleasantly surprised haha.


----------



## solange

I've been waiting to see when Snooki's got posted.  It's not small at all, but it's elegantly understated compared to some of the honkers that have been posted recently.  It's very tasteful, at least from this angle.


----------



## tgirl26

Agreed. Natalie Portman's ring is spectacular! I also love Holly Valances engagement ring.These ladies are so lucky...I want a giant sparkler too! 
http://www.jamesallen.com/news/cele.../holly-valance-engagement-ring-1-19-2012.html


----------



## jmaemonte

Jessica Biel


----------



## jmaemonte

Another picture of Jessica Biel's ring from US Weekly


----------



## Swanky

I was coming to post as well!
via people.com:

_Biel&#8217;s ring &#8212; which she&#8217;s rarely flashed in public since her and Timberlake&#8217;s engagement was announced in January &#8212; features a large, slightly rounded square-cut diamond with smaller stones surrounding it, and appears to have a vintage feel._


----------



## ame

I don't love it, but she sure looks like she's trying to hide a belly.


----------



## YSoLovely

jmaemonte said:


> Another picture of Jessica Biel's ring from US Weekly




Meh.


----------



## kiwishopper

I don't get the Jessica Biel and JT's hype....both of them are just....."meh" indeed. Neither is a decent actor at all. Her ring looks HUGE.


----------



## etk123

Why the baggy dress? Something hiding under there? Not in love with the ring, maybe a better pic would help.


----------



## Swanky

I like it fine


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They don't even look like themselves in those pictures for some reason. I don't like the ring.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Cottle-Harris and Chrissy Lampkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Vh1.com and twitter



that is the most hideous ostentatious ring i have ever seen in my life. i'd rather have a 25¢ plastic ring from a vending machine than that hideous looking thing.

i guess a "less is more" approach is just not in her vocabulary lol


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

jmaemonte said:


> Jessica Biel



somebody looks preggo........

I like her ring, but not wowed.


----------



## ellieroma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was coming to post as well!
> via people.com:
> 
> _Biels ring  which shes rarely flashed in public since her and Timberlakes engagement was announced in January  features a large, slightly rounded square-cut diamond with smaller stones surrounding it, and appears to have a vintage feel._
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/stylewatch/blog/120319/jessica-biel-300x400.jpg



thats a lot bigger than i thought it would be. i thought she'd go for something really small and unflashy


----------



## Vali

ellieroma said:


> thats a lot bigger than i thought it would be. i thought she'd go for something really small and unflashy


Me too. Maybe the rumors about a first smaller engagement ring that was rejected by her were true.


----------



## Swanky

or perhaps, like a lot of us, she didn't pick it at all and he surprised her 
Who knows!?


----------



## mrs moulds

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They don't even look like themselves in those pictures for some reason. I don't like the ring.




I must agree with you. I am not feeling this ring either.


----------



## Samia

karo said:


> Natalie Portman's wedding set
> dailymail.co.uk



I love this ring!


----------



## amber11

yea i think its a cool unique style, but it would look better a bit smaller to match it's more vintage look


----------



## Julide

I don't like Jessica Biels ring at all!thank goodness I didn't have to tell Justin "No"But the stone size is proportionate.

So many of these rings are trying too hard for uniqueness and come up with cr@p. Simple, I think is always better. Especially with larger stones. What is the point of spending so much money on a fabulous stone when you are going to mask it with extra diamonds, filgree and the works?JMHO.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Snookis ring from us weekly interview..he proposed on vday at the W in Hoboken...he said "I got us a valentines present...but it doesn't fit me...but it will fit you for the next 50 years" then presented it out on his pinky.


----------



## cung

ame said:


> I don't love it, but she sure looks like she's trying to hide a belly.


agreed. I did not look at the ring at first but her belly


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

I know this is going to sound weird but I like Snooki's ring better than Jessica Biels.


----------



## etk123

I like Snooki's ring better too, it's classic and lovely!


----------



## whoops

I can't believe I'm saying this but I prefer amber rose's ring to snooki and Jessica. Though i am surprised at how simple snokki's ring is. Jessica's stone looks like it wouldnt be as nice alone outside of that setting though? Something about the shape and I do think the setting helps it more than hurts it. If that makes dense


----------



## KristyDarling

I'll reserve judgement until I can see better, clearer pics of Jessica's ring.   I do like Amber Rose's simple oval solitaire a lot though...I hope she keeps it that way and doesn't re-set it.


----------



## ame

KD how is yours set currently? Still the round with pears?


----------



## KristyDarling

ame said:


> KD how is yours set currently? Still the round with pears?



Hi Ame! AKA owner of one of my all-time fave wedding sets!   I don't have an answer for ya yet....stay tuned!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Halle Berry from People Magazine


----------



## Monica

jmaemonte said:


> Halle Berry from People Magazine



Love this!!! Very chic.


----------



## ame

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Ame! AKA owner of one of my all-time fave wedding sets!   I don't have an answer for ya yet....stay tuned!!


HI! 

Oooooooooooooooohhhhhh, I like the sounds of this!

Ill tell ya what, Ill wear yours for a while, you can wear mine, and then we can swap back. lol!


----------



## leeann51

I don't know how to post a picture yet, but here is another of Jessica Biel's:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...launts-engagement-ring-at-lakers-game-2012123


----------



## birkin101

jmaemonte said:


> Lil Wayne's fiancee DHEA


 
lil wayne is not engaged, i am sure he wold have loved to be....the ring was reported to be a valentine's day present.


----------



## pandapharm

birkin101 said:


> lil wayne is not engaged, i am sure he wold have loved to be....the ring was reported to be a valentine's day present.



I want a valentine's day present like that!!


----------



## whitepearl86

have you ladies seen Jessica Biels ring?

I am kinda disappointed with it in a sense that personally, i think it's hideous


----------



## ame

yes it was on the previous page. And it's fug.


----------



## amoxie92

> have you ladies seen Jessica Biels ring?
> 
> I am kinda disappointed with it in a sense that personally, i think it's hideous



It's funny that most think that Jessy Biels ring is ugly.  JT is a full control freak, ego maniac.  He was never going to allow her to pick a ring.  You couldn't pay me to be with JT he's an a**hole of epic proportions.


----------



## kbella86

amoxie92 said:


> It's funny that most think that Jessy Biels ring is ugly.  JT is a full control freak, ego maniac.  He was never going to allow her to pick a ring.  You couldn't pay me to be with JT he's an a**hole of epic proportions.



Why does everyone comment about celebrities like they know them? Have you even met JT?


----------



## Lady1st

Kimora, JLo's blue diamond, Victoria....so many beautiful rings.


----------



## ame

kbella86 said:


> Why does everyone comment about celebrities like they know them? Have you even met JT?



Thank you.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

kbella86 said:


> Why does everyone comment about celebrities like they know them? Have you even met JT?


Because this is a forum - where you can have an open discussion just for fun.


----------



## ame

What's fun about bashing a celebrity none of us actually knows?


----------



## Swanky

This is a Jewelry Forum 
Please visit the Celebrity Forum to discuss of gossip about various celebs


----------



## jmaemonte

Tamar Braxton


----------



## needloub

^Huge.com


----------



## lucydee

"The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"







Neil Lane does it again!  I love this ring, stunning!

The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.

Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again!  I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"




I usually do not like halos, but ah man this is stunning!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*That Neil Lane ring is _stunning_!!! Tamra Barney (Real Housewives of Orange County) just got engaged...*~*

Credit: US Weekly


----------



## etk123

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again!  I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"



yum


----------



## etk123

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That Neil Lane ring is _stunning_!!! Tamra Barney (Real Housewives of Orange County) just got engaged...*~*
> 
> Credit: US Weekly



pretty


----------



## pandapharm

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again!  I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lane&#8217;s passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"



stunning!!! I love the rings with the flower petal baskets...perfect way to look at the center stone, as a beautiful blossom!!! plus it's floral enough to be a little girly but not too over-the-top and it's a really cool detail that you have to pay close attention to to notice.


----------



## cung

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again! I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"


 
This is breath-taking, truly a masterpiece.


----------



## amoxie92

kbella86 said:


> Why does everyone comment about celebrities like they know them? Have you even met JT?



Ya actually I have.


----------



## needloub

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again!  I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"



I love cushion cut halos, and the setting is so unique!


----------



## Candice0985

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again!  I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"


LOVE this ring!!! I watched the finale and my jaw dropped when he picked this ring- it's stunning.

and yes I was voting for Courtney I think she's quirky and weird like him, hopefully they are happy together!


----------



## meluvs2shop

itsonly4me said:


> Love ambers huge solitare, however I have a feeling it will have a tripple halo on it in no time.



I hope not.  I love the simplicity of it. It's classic and beautiful.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ellen Barkin's engagment ring from Ron Pearlman
Appears the acutioned it in 2006 when the marriage came to an end.

Appears to be a pear 22.76 carats WOW!


----------



## ame

I have an article in my W Jewelry mag from a few years back about her collection of JAR stuff at auction.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ellen Barkin's engagment ring from Ron Pearlman
> Appears the acutioned it in 2006 when the marriage came to an end.
> 
> Appears to be a pear 22.76 carats WOW!



this is an exquisite piece. i even love the setting.


----------



## kbella86

amoxie92 said:


> Ya actually I have.


----------



## meluvs2shop

whitepearl86 said:


> have you ladies seen Jessica Biels ring?
> 
> I am kinda disappointed with it in a sense that personally, i think it's hideous



I couldn't enlarge the picture. Is there a better picture of it?


----------



## meluvs2shop

jmaemonte said:


> Halle Berry from People Magazine


It looks like a right hand ring to me but she may not like traditional wedding rings and that's ok too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Another pic of Savannah's ring*~*
> 
> Credit: The Grio
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/24xm8o0.jpg]
> 
> I actually love pears but prefer chubby ones oppose to thinner-elongated ones. That's why I love Bethenny's pear but she ruined it with the halo, IMO.


----------



## whitepearl86

meluvs2shop said:


> I couldn't enlarge the picture. Is there a better picture of it?


see if this works for you

http://www.mazaldiamond.com/blog-en/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/jessicabielengagementring.jpg

http://cdn.fashionista.com/uploads/2012/03/jessica-biel-engagement-ring-final.jpg?9d7bd4


----------



## Jira

whitepearl86 said:


> see if this works for you
> 
> http://www.mazaldiamond.com/blog-en/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/jessicabielengagementring.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.fashionista.com/uploads/2012/03/jessica-biel-engagement-ring-final.jpg?9d7bd4



Wow, that's a huge rock. Wish there were a clear shot of the design, it looks interesting.


----------



## whitepearl86

Jira said:


> Wow, that's a huge rock. Wish there were a clear shot of the design, it looks interesting.


it looks too chunky/clunky


----------



## ms.jayn

whitepearl86 said:
			
		

> it looks too chunky/clunky



I agree! not very elegant...


----------



## Jahpson

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That Neil Lane ring is _stunning_!!! Tamra Barney (Real Housewives of Orange County) just got engaged...*~*
> 
> Credit: US Weekly



what a clever way to hide a small diamond


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ellen Barkin's engagment ring from Ron Pearlman
> Appears the acutioned it in 2006 when the marriage came to an end.
> 
> Appears to be a pear 22.76 carats WOW!




Wow! He had an excellent eye for good jewelry!


----------



## YSoLovely

Not a pic, but a gif of Bey's ring






Sheeesh. It size still amazes me!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kim Zolciak-Biermann (Big Poppa vs. Kroy Biermann)






credit: Reality Tea


----------



## Nee_chelle

Lala Anthony











Credit: weddingbee


----------



## Nee_chelle

Evelyn Lozada
















credit: vh1


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kris Jenner (On Kim's hand)






crdit: hulu


----------



## triotrio

These things are all.....how do I say it?

.....Very similar. 

I have to admit to lately being very tired of the "skating rink" style of ring. I need some pretty little delicate things as a sort of palate cleanser!


----------



## CoralRhapsody

triotrio said:


> These things are all.....how do I say it?
> 
> .....Very similar.
> 
> I have to admit to lately being very tired of the "skating rink" style of ring. I need some pretty little delicate things as a sort of palate cleanser!



It's been posted in here already, but it's one of my all time favorites. Kate Beckinsale's set:


----------



## needloub

^Beautiful and delicate set!


----------



## outtacontrol

Jahpson said:


> what a clever way to hide a small diamond


----------



## ame

needloub said:


> ^Beautiful and delicate set!



I love her set. I hate that she seems to never wear it anymore!


----------



## Jahpson

CoralRhapsody said:


> It's been posted in here already, but it's one of my all time favorites. Kate Beckinsale's set:



that is gorgeous


----------



## onegirlcreative

Nee_chelle said:


> Kris Jenner (On Kim's hand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crdit: hulu



gorgeous!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

triotrio said:


> very tired of the "skating rink" style of ring. I need some pretty little delicate things as a sort of palate cleanser!



haha that's hysterical. i always refer to my aunt's 7 carat asscher as an ice cube. it's pretty ostentatious, but gorgeous nevertheless.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Alec Baldwin Engagment ring to Hilaria Thomas

photo from Toofab.com


----------



## pandapharm

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Alec Baldwin Engagment ring to Hilaria Thomas
> 
> photo from Toofab.com



ooh more more more!


----------



## Swanky

25 carat center stone!



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Marjorie Harvey diamond engagment ring from Steve Harvey.
> Photo taken last night.
> 
> Swanky Mama  Carats please.


----------



## Swanky

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I will try to post Kim Zolciaks's engamgnet Ring here.  Reports are 10 carats.
> Let me know if you cannot see it.
> 
> Where is Swanky Mama? Is this 10 ct? Looks larger to me.



10 carat center


----------



## YSoLovely

Hilary. Again.


----------



## beklah324

Does anyone else think that Hilary's ring was better looking when it was a simple band in the original ER?  Then she got the diamond band put on and then it started looking, I don't know, cloudy and less shiny?


----------



## ame

I do think it looks like a dirty stone, like not well cleaned, but I did prefer it on a plain shank.


----------



## needloub

beklah324 said:


> *Does anyone else think that Hilary's ring was better looking when it was a simple band in the original ER?*  Then she got the diamond band put on and then it started looking, I don't know, cloudy and less shiny?


----------



## pnreddy

molly sims has the best ring in hollywood. 

http://www.usmagazine.com/uploads/a...ement-ring/1307894948_molly-sims-ring_290.jpg


----------



## cung

beklah324 said:


> Does anyone else think that Hilary's ring was better looking when it was a simple band in the original ER? Then she got the diamond band put on and then it started looking, I don't know, cloudy and less shiny?


yep, look like this.


----------



## Jahpson

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Alec Baldwin Engagment ring to Hilaria Thomas
> 
> photo from Toofab.com



Love this!


----------



## Jahpson

YSoLovely said:


> Hilary. Again.



and all I can say is "someone really loves her" wow!


----------



## zennah

*Has anyone seen Robin McGraw's ring? Apparently, it's 31 cts!*


----------



## Swanky

Are we sure it's a 31 crt ring?

Here's a transcript abut it:
_Robin McGraw tells Rachael that her 31st wedding anniversary with Dr. Phil coincided with the first day of his show taping. "After the first show," she says, "we came back into the office and Phillip had rose petals all the way from the door up to my dressing room. And he had 31 long-stemmed red roses, 31 chocolate-covered strawberries, 31 chocolate kisses (which he said I could trade in for real ones) and 31 gift certificates to 31 Flavors ice cream. He had one last gift, and he said, 'OK, now this one you may think is too big but I hope you like it -- it's a 31-carat ring. I did think that was too big, but he actually had a dinner plate with 31 carrots and a ring!"_


----------



## ame

I would need at least 31cts to be married to that creeper.


----------



## Swanky

lol!


----------



## Stephie2800

ame said:


> I would need at least 31cts to be married to that creeper.



I  Dr Phil!


----------



## Jahpson

Evelyn Lozada - fiance to NFL's New England Patriots wide receiver Chad Johnson






Source: Vh1


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Creeper! LOL!


----------



## ame

I just can't shake that vibe from him.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

ame said:


> I would need at least 31cts to be married to that creeper.



HAHAHA oh ame, I love ya. :giggles:


----------



## cung

ame said:


> I would need at least 31cts to be married to that creeper.


 
hahaha, that's so true


----------



## zennah

*I take it then, that no one can share a pic of the 31ct Robin/Dr. Phil ring!?*


----------



## Jennifer.L

No because this ring doesn't exist. If you read what Swanky quoted, there is no 31ct ring. 

_he said, 'OK, now this one you may think is too big but I hope you like it -- it's a 31-carat ring. I did think that was too big, *but he actually had a dinner plate with 31 carrots and a ring!"*_


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Marjorie Harvey's new engagment ring from Steve Harvey is
25 carats!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Marjorie Harvey on the Real Housewives of Atlanta showing NeNe her 25 carat center canary Yellow diamond ring 

check the 10:35 mark on the video for the ring 


www.bravotv.com/video/embed/


http://www.bravotv.com/video/share/18164743


----------



## cung

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Marjorie Harvey's new engagment ring from Steve Harvey is
> 25 carats!


 
OMG. Could not say a word


----------



## YSoLovely

I love myself a big rock, but Marjorie's ring is way OTT - and not in a good way...


----------



## dialv

Wow Marjorie's ring looks like those ring pops my kids buy at the corner store.


----------



## luvs*it*

YSoLovely said:


> I love myself a big rock, but Marjorie's ring is way OTT - and not in a good way...


 
*~*I agree.  On another note, I can't wait to see pics of Meagan Good's e-ring...*~*


----------



## evansad

Sounds to me like he had 31 EDIBLE carrots,  NOT C-A-R-A-T-S!!! There is NO ring that big,  not in her jewelry box anyways :lolots:


----------



## Jennifer.L

That Bravo clip was beauty overload, between the ring and the Chanel bag...


----------



## JeanieD

Brad & Angelina engaged ???



toofab.com/2012/04/13/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-engaged-ring-photo/


----------



## DearBuddha

It's been confirmed that Brad and Angelina are engaged. Apparently the ring is a large center stone (emerald cut, I'm guessing, just based on the above picture), with smaller diamonds encircling her finger.

source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20587035,00.html


----------



## ame

Looks like an EC with a halo and micropave shank.


----------



## whitepearl86

i am glad she did not go tacky crazy large but more elegant and classy


----------



## solange

Yay!  I like her ring!


----------



## mjlover1977

love it!


----------



## peppermintpatty

It's a billion times better than the horrific ring he gave Jennifer Aniston. I always felt for her, how do you say when your DF designed the ring that is just flat out ugly. Well if nothing else his ring designing talents have improved...


----------



## ame

peppermintpatty said:
			
		

> It's a billion times better than the horrific ring he gave Jennifer Aniston. I always felt for her, how do you say when your DF designed the ring that is just flat out ugly. Well if nothing else his ring designing talents have improved...



Omg I could not possibly agree more. Holy damn was her ring fug!


----------



## KatsBags

Because of your comments, I had to google it. 

I completely agree... it was pretty bad.


----------



## Jennifer.L

peppermintpatty said:


> It's a billion times better than the horrific ring he gave Jennifer Aniston. I always felt for her, how do you say when your DF designed the ring that is just flat out ugly. Well if nothing else his ring designing talents have improved...



It's certainly not something I'd want -it's not gorgeous but I wouldn't say it was "fug", either- but perhaps she liked it. Each person has different taste.


----------



## Jennifer.L

ame said:


> Looks like an EC with a halo and micropave shank.



Wow, you must have a view/picture other people do not. All I see is a slightly blurry yet large emerald cut. No halo and no shank, let along this micropave. Good eye, I guess.


----------



## MaryGrace

The Swirly Halo!


----------



## DiaDiva

peppermintpatty said:


> It's a billion times better than the horrific ring he gave Jennifer Aniston. I always felt for her, how do you say when your DF designed the ring that is just flat out ugly. Well if nothing else his ring designing talents have improved...



ITA. The EC is big yet elegant.


----------



## pandapharm

MaryGrace said:


> The Swirly Halo!



hahaha ty for posting that here as reference....looks like a giant boob!!


----------



## etk123

pandapharm said:


> hahaha ty for posting that here as reference....looks like a giant boob!!



:giggles:


----------



## Jennifer.L

pandapharm said:


> hahaha ty for posting that here as reference....looks like a giant boob!!



 I've never looked at it that way but, you're right, it does.


----------



## jbweyer

I must be the minority. I liked Jen's ring from Brad. It was unique.


----------



## karo

^^^ It makes us two - I liked Jen's ring too


----------



## Hermesaholic

karo said:


> ^^^ It makes us two - I liked Jen's ring too




ditto:  it was stunning. it had an Edwardian crossed with deco feel.


----------



## fumi

^Also agree that Jen's ring from Brad was gorgeous and unique!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

JeanieD said:


> Brad & Angelina engaged ???
> 
> 
> 
> toofab.com/2012/04/13/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-engaged-ring-photo/



cant wait to see better pics!  To me it does not look like it has a halo...but the picture is really unclear.


man I love EC's...and LOVE LOVE LOVE them in this big but not flashy size


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

looks to be another pic released!

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505270_162-57414106/pitt-worked-on-jolie-engagement-ring-for-a-year/

Looks like emerald with some sidestones


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

them 2 days ago...looks so different than the other pic...maybe the sides were tucked behind her other finger?

I am officially obsessed with finding out what this ring looks like


----------



## Swanky

it's definitely huge and flashy IMO, lol! That's no modest stone


----------



## Hermesaholic

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> them 2 days ago...looks so different than the other pic...maybe the sides were tucked behind her other finger?
> 
> I am officially obsessed with finding out what this ring looks like




I am too simply because so far it looks sort of blah aside from the obvious size of the stone. In this pic it looks like it has weirdly proportioned side stones.  The other picture looks like a 1.5 ratio classic EC solitaire.  Strange.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's definitely huge and flashy IMO, lol! That's no modest stone



haha!  I know its huge...def never thought it was modest

I meant not flashy like some of these others...like the huge ice cubes plus pave plus a monster band!

In my mind:
flashy = tacky
big and classy = not flashy

kwim?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Hermesaholic said:


> I am too simply because so far it looks sort of blah aside from the obvious size of the stone. In this pic it looks like it has weirdly proportioned side stones.  The other picture looks like a 1.5 ratio classic EC solitaire.  Strange.



yeah, especially saying they designed it for a YEAR.  ugh dying to see a clear shot.

but I am glad EC's are being seen more and more!


----------



## Hermesaholic

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> yeah, especially saying they designed it for a YEAR.  ugh dying to see a clear shot.
> 
> but I am glad EC's are being seen more and more!



Good point!  a year?????  doing what?  I love EC's too!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I love EC's but I barely noticed the ring. Her hands look scary!!!!!


----------



## kmf1002

Angelina's ring

People.com


----------



## Hermesaholic

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com



eh--nothing special besides the size of the stone.


----------



## ulla

Angelina's ring looks like Camilla Parker Bowles engagement ring
http://adventuresofgothamgal.blogspot.com/2011/04/royal-wedding-prince-charles-and.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I do not like her ring at all!


----------



## jbweyer

nope, not a fan.  That thing took a year to design?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ulla said:


> Angelina's ring looks like Camilla Parker Bowles engagement ring
> http://adventuresofgothamgal.blogspot.com/2011/04/royal-wedding-prince-charles-and.html



good eye--yes and i dont like hers either!  blocky and graceless


----------



## karo

This ring is so much worse than the one he gave Jennifer Aniston... I love emerald cut diamonds, but this ring is just ugly in my opinion of course. I can't believe someone spent a year designing it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

karo said:


> This ring is so much worse than the one he gave Jennifer Aniston... I love emerald cut diamonds, but this ring is just ugly in my opinion of course. I can't believe someone spent a year designing it.




i know.  i love EC's.  This is one part celebs with money being indulged (Pitt fancies himself a renaissance man and architect/designer--personally i find him a fool) and 2 parts emperor has no clothes......


----------



## Swanky

oh lawdy . . . 
looked really good from afar! :shame:

Brad needs to forget thinking he's a designer/"designing" things


----------



## Hermesaholic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh lawdy . . .
> looked really good from afar! :shame:
> 
> Brad needs to forget thinking he's a designer/"designing" things



so well said swanky!


----------



## amoxie92

What could possibly take a year!?  It looks like it was designed in the 80's.


----------



## beklah324

After seeing the picture on People's website, I had to rush here to see what everyone thinks!  Just going off the last page, I guess people don't like it?   And I agree.

I always thought that Jennifer's ring looked like either a snail or a pile of poop.  I believe Jennifer herself said she hated it, after they got their divorce, she told some magazine or was overheard saying it.

And now Angelina's ring.  I guess I can agree with Jennifer, he has awful taste in designs/architecture.  Blah!  And the ring looks like an exact copy of Camilla Parker-Bowles ER from Prince Charles.  I always hated that ring as well, it looks like glass and I absolutely hate EC rings.

But whatever, if she's happy, that is all that matters


----------



## Hermesaholic

beklah324 said:


> After seeing the picture on People's website, I had to rush here to see what everyone thinks!  Just going off the last page, I guess people don't like it?   And I agree.
> 
> I always thought that Jennifer's ring looked like either a snail or a pile of poop.  I believe Jennifer herself said she hated it, after they got their divorce, she told some magazine or was overheard saying it.
> 
> And now Angelina's ring.  I guess I can agree with Jennifer, he has awful taste in designs/architecture.  Blah!  And the ring looks like an exact copy of Camilla Parker-Bowles ER from Prince Charles.  I always hated that ring as well, it looks like glass and I absolutely hate EC rings.
> 
> But whatever, if she's happy, that is all that matters




 (except i have an EC and i do love them when done well!)


----------



## MaryGrace

I am trying to find e ring Brad Pitt gave Gwyneth Paltrow.  He designed that one too.  

"Brad Pitt was also known for the ring that he designed for Gwyneth Paltrow, *as it not only had diamonds on the topside, but on the underside of the band as well*. These rings weren't as big as they were detailed, simply beautiful and tailor made for the women who wore them."

http://www.weddingricewatch.com/celebrity-engagement-wedding-rings.html



Ouch.


----------



## mrs moulds

beklah324 said:


> After seeing the picture on People's website, I had to rush here to see what everyone thinks!  Just going off the last page, I guess people don't like it?   And I agree.
> 
> I always thought that Jennifer's ring looked like either a snail or a pile of poop.  I believe Jennifer herself said she hated it, after they got their divorce, she told some magazine or was overheard saying it.
> 
> And now Angelina's ring.  I guess I can agree with Jennifer, he has awful taste in designs/architecture.  Blah!  And the ring looks like an exact copy of Camilla Parker-Bowles ER from Prince Charles.  I always hated that ring as well, it looks like glass and I absolutely hate EC rings.
> 
> But whatever, if she's happy, that is all that matters




I agree^^^!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I can't tell for sure but the center EC looks like it is really long and skinny with a bunch of smaller ec's that look like stair steps to the center. Oooooh boy, it sure looked a whole lot better from a distant... Brad might want to stick to acting...


----------



## peppermintpatty

ulla said:


> Angelina's ring looks like Camilla Parker Bowles engagement ring
> http://adventuresofgothamgal.blogspot.com/2011/04/royal-wedding-prince-charles-and.html



I think Camilla's at least flows better than Angie's.


----------



## lanasyogamama

MaryGrace said:


> The Swirly Halo!





kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com





Hermesaholic said:


> i know.  i love EC's.  This is one part celebs with money being indulged (Pitt fancies himself a renaissance man and architect/designer--personally i find him a fool) and 2 parts emperor has no clothes......





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oh lawdy . . .
> looked really good from afar! :shame:
> 
> Brad needs to forget thinking he's a designer/"designing" things



Ugh, this whole thing is a mess.

I always hated Jen's ring.  I thought now that Brad had more years of 'design' experience, he might do better, but, no.

I don't even see Angie as a big rock girl, I think she would have rocked a simple eternity band, this is just not her.

I also think that Brad has a strong need to try to come across as intellectual, not a pretty boy, which he is.


----------



## etk123

Ugh. Leave the jewelry designing to the professionals Brad! I thought it was a simple ec on a pave shank from the first pics, too bad it's not.


----------



## bisbee

I don't know...I don't hate it.  I don't see her with a lot of sparkle - and this doesn't have it...


----------



## Bag Fetish

MaryGrace said:


> The Swirly Halo!


 
 Nicer then the ring Jolie has ... personally I think her's looks like crap.


----------



## Bag Fetish

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com


 
nothing special... in fact rather blah! I like Jen's much better.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I do not like her ring at all!



Ditto!


----------



## Swanky

I love EC's and I think he was on the right track choosing it as a center . . .  That's all I got


----------



## etk123

Ladies, for future reference, if you're in a serious relationship with Brad you should let him know you have just one ring request... That he doesn't design it!!


----------



## ilvoelv

Oh god. Her ring is so ugly!


----------



## ilvoelv

I think he thought he was designing a stairway when he designed her ring. It's so weird looking.


----------



## cakegirl

I am not a fan of them (I don't think they can act!) but I actually really like the ring. It looks very similar to some Art Deco step cut rings I have admired. I am not sure how much of an original design it is though...


----------



## missD

Brad Pitt really needs to stop with designing jewelry. He has no knack for it. Sigh.


----------



## alessia70

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com



it looks practical i guess, meaning it doesnt seem it will snatch on anything its so smooth. i think it looks way better than the poop ring jen got.


----------



## leecube

Do you think those are trapezoids or EC on the sides?  Looks like there are 3 on each side, maybe Brad "designed" it so that represents their 6 kids?  3 on each side?  I just don't understand which part of that can take a year to decide??


----------



## mangowife

leecube said:


> I just don't understand which part of that can take a year to decide??



Maybe sourcing just the 'right' color/clarity for each stone?  And it sounded like the jewelry sourced the raw diamond and then custom cut it...?  Just a guess!

I'm not sure which ring I like better, but I'm leaning towards Jennifer's ring over Angelina's...


----------



## Lapis

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com



Are those french cut sides?? I think the scale is off but better than the snail shell Jen got to me


----------



## sooyang

So sad.  Angelina seemed to have great taste in jewelry.  
Brad just ruined her jewelry wardrobe.


----------



## sooyang

Lapis said:


> Are those french cut sides?? I think the scale is off but better than the snail shell Jen got to me



They look like baguettes to me....


----------



## YSoLovely

karo said:


> This ring is so much worse than the one he gave Jennifer Aniston... I love emerald cut diamonds, but this ring is just ugly in my opinion of course. I can't believe someone spent a year designing it.



That's exactly how I feel. I mean, really, Brad? :weird: That ring is awful.


----------



## baghorder

Bag Fetish said:


> nothing special... in fact rather blah! I like Jen's much better.



Agreed. Jen's wasn't really my cup of tea but if I had to choose between the two, there'd be no competition. Jen's was way better.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sooyang said:


> They look like baguettes to me....



they appear to be baguettes.  i think the ring looks very 80's/modern.  they called the EC a tablet cut which is just semantics.


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> Ladies, for future reference, if you're in a serious relationship with Brad you should let him know you have just one ring request... That he doesn't design it!!


 
This seriously made me laugh out loud.


----------



## pandapharm

leecube said:


> Do you think those are trapezoids or EC on the sides?  Looks like there are 3 on each side, maybe Brad "designed" it so that represents their 6 kids?  3 on each side?  I just don't understand which part of that can take a year to decide??



that would be the only redeeming quality, for it to have some sort of actual meaning for why it is so gaudy.


----------



## kiki2003

I can't find the one he designed for Gwyneth


----------



## firstaid

That ring is hideous, lol. Brad, you are not a jewelry designer, stop it!! I could just see Angelina with a classic emerald cut with a gold band, those baguettes are just not necessary.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Angelina's ring is fug & so was Jen's.  Angelina's ring is boring, & Jen's looked like a swirl of diamond poop.  He should stop "designing" rings for his ladies!! Lol*~*


----------



## whoops

I actually kinda like both rings in their own way. It's sweet he went in and designed it. It's definitely unique and in Hollywood where all the rings are starting to look the same, it's refreshing to see something like this.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

good from far, far from good...

womp womp

so disappointed


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

andrea.eppolito said:


> Sides...not sis!  My apologies. You can see images via Google if you search either Crisscut Diamond or Christopher Designs.



I have seen ads in mags for those and that is the first thing I though of!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok, I admit: Love Angie, love Brad, I love Brangelina but the ring - NO.


----------



## MsReya

etk123 said:


> Ladies, for future reference, if you're in a serious relationship with Brad you should let him know you have just one ring request... That he doesn't design it!!



LOL, exactly  plus there seems to be no sparkle at all and there are pics taken of it from various angles? ...serious waste of diamonds.


----------



## beklah324

pandapharm said:


> that would be the only redeeming quality, for it to have some sort of actual meaning for why it is so gaudy.



I don't think there are 3 because the description says that the diamonds encircle her finger.  And seeing the new photo on Just Jared, it goes all the way around.

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2649773/angelina-jolie-engagement-ring-roosevelt-03/fullsize/


----------



## peppermintpatty

beklah324 said:


> I don't think there are 3 because the description says that the diamonds encircle her finger.  And seeing the new photo on Just Jared, it goes all the way around.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2649773/angelina-jolie-engagement-ring-roosevelt-03/fullsize/



I didn't think this ring could look any worse, now it does...


----------



## Hermesaholic

peppermintpatty said:


> I didn't think this ring could look any worse, now it does...




I agree.. It is completely mundane and dated.  Looks like 1982


----------



## beklah324

peppermintpatty said:


> I didn't think this ring could look any worse, now it does...



Agreed.  I'm an Angelina fan and I don't know, I've never seen her be a flamboyant person when it comes to general jewelry.  She wears them on the red carpet, and I get the feeling she loves emeralds but the jewelry she wears when she's out and about in candids, they are so minimal.  I honestly figured if they ever got engaged, it would be some kind of gold band with maybe a simple diamond, or hell, just a gold band by itself.  This is so out of left field.  But again, I have to say that I'm sure she loves it.  The jeweler that worked with Brad is the same one who worked with Angelina on her jewelry line, so I'm sure he found out what kind of look she likes and he helped Brad.

Or Brad is just a jerk and designs crap that HE likes without any thought to the women he's designing for and the women are just too nice and accept the stuff


----------



## Harper Quinn

How big is the centre stone do you think? This is just my opinion but Angie needs to look after her hands better?


----------



## Samia

> Originally Posted by peppermintpatty
> I didn't think this ring could look any worse, now it does...





Hermesaholic said:


> I agree.. It is completely mundane and dated.  Looks like 1982



Agreed!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

andrea.eppolito said:


> I have to say, in the minority, is that I like the ring. What I really love is the proportion to her hand, the eternity aspect, and the fact that it seems to reflect what they both love in jewelry & design - Emeralds for her, eternity symbolism for him.
> 
> And I'm so glad that it doesn't look like every other ring out there.
> 
> The Question Is - What will they pair with it? No band? Simple gold band to be worn separately? I don't see her wearing a matching eternity band. Too much finger coverage and just too much in general.
> 
> *I'm partial to emerald cut diamonds. I love the timelessness and that they throw big flashes of light.*




I am looking at emerald cuts for my upgrade. I love them as well. They are so pretty and different. That being said, I still dislike her ring. I can't help thinking, just give me the center stone only and I could do something so pretty with it. hehe!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

andrea.eppolito said:


> I have an emerald cut and love it. If you are interested in talking to a diamond broker I can recommend one. Did a great job with my stone.


 
I will send you a pm.


----------



## ame

Does this count as "celebrity?" It's not really engagement either...it's a video of the St. Louis Cardinals World Series Rings 

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/base...cle_236223dd-db22-55ec-93fe-f7302914c8ff.html


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Isn't the World Series Championship ring absolutely gorgeous?  Love it!

I think it's cute with Rally Squirrel & Happy Flight.*


----------



## ame

lol I agree!


----------



## Swanky

I think it would need its own thread since its neither, lol!!


----------



## ame

Ill do it up.


----------



## ellief

Not a fan of the ring either.  I know it's diamonds encircling the ring around that center EC, but all I see in the photos is that it looks like rippled metal.  Does anyone know what I mean?  Like sliced metal all the way around.  Could be the poor quality photos that is giving that look, but the side diamonds look lifeless to me.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

more pics...still disappointing....meh

from dlisted


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i will say though i think she looks gorgeous...


----------



## KathyB

Do not like the ring AT ALL.  Brad is yummy, but his taste in engagement rings is horrible.

DO NOT like Angelina. Never have, never will.


----------



## amber11

yikes i would be disappointed with that ring.. it looks drab, and seriously outdated.. she seems like she has more classic style.. a nice solitaire would have been good


----------



## alatrop

KathyB said:


> Do not like the ring AT ALL.  Brad is yummy, but his taste in engagement rings is horrible.
> 
> *DO NOT like Angelina. Never have, never will.*


----------



## leeann51

Ok... I'm not a fan of either Brad or Angelina, and at first I did not like the ring.  But after seeing multiple angles, I like it.  I like how low it is (very functional seeming, as someone said earlier) and I now think it would look nice with a very thin gold wedding band...

There is something very timeless and elegant with EC's, and I really think that in person the ring would be beautiful.


----------



## elaina

Maybe the ring was meant to be a wedding band as well.  Who knows, maybe they'll pull off an Oprah and Goldie Hawn and plan not to get married after all.


----------



## NancyCP

Anyone happy she got an ugly ring? Just not a fan of home wreckers. She is beautiful though.


----------



## Hermesaholic

NancyCP said:


> Anyone happy she got an ugly ring? Just not a fan of home wreckers. She is beautiful though.




the two of them may be the most narcissistic people in hollywood.  Gwynth Paltrow runs along beside them.  I think they are both revolting.  I dont view any of the above as beautiful as they are so obviously gratuitously self promoting and have huge superiority complexes..........they just seem ugly to me.  I think Brad and Angelina are a match made in heaven in that regard.


----------



## Stephie2800

amber11 said:


> yikes i would be disappointed with that ring.. it looks drab, and seriously outdated.. she seems like she has more classic style.. a nice solitaire would have been good



Totally agree.


----------



## Hermesaholic

leeann51 said:


> Ok... I'm not a fan of either Brad or Angelina, and at first I did not like the ring.  But after seeing multiple angles, I like it.  I like how low it is (very functional seeming, as someone said earlier) and I now think it would look nice with a very thin gold wedding band...
> 
> There is something very timeless and elegant with EC's, and I really think that in person the ring would be beautiful.




good points--i think some of the responses (perhaps like mine) are also influenced by the "it took a year to design/make"  (i.e they/he are so special and talented etc)  I dont think the ring is ugly, i think it is dated and uninspired for something that took that long and cost that much too make.


----------



## dialv

I like Angelina's ring. I think it's nice they are getting married, their kids must be thrilled.


----------



## edsbgrl

The ring, well, its not my style but as long as she likes it, FAB!

As far as Brad designing rings, how long till you think he'll come out with a line of rings for some store?


----------



## ms.jayn

after staring at angelina's ring a tenth time.. i actually think the ring is not as ugly as i thought it was.. suits her style.  it def looks better than the one designed for jennifer.  (my opinion)


----------



## lovehgss1

A look at celeb engagement rings.

http://www.realbeauty.com/products/celebrity-engagement-rings


----------



## fumi

NancyCP said:


> Anyone happy she got an ugly ring? *Just not a fan of home wreckers.* She is beautiful though.



Agree!


----------



## beklah324

NancyCP said:


> Anyone happy she got an ugly ring? Just not a fan of home wreckers. She is beautiful though.




It takes two to tango.


----------



## alessia70

I love this one, Halle Berry's engagement ring


----------



## lilatheflirt

^I'm sorry but that ring is ugly. I wonder how long this relationship will last.


----------



## michelleq

lilatheflirt said:


> ^I'm sorry but that ring is ugly. I wonder how long this relationship will last.


 
I thought the same. He constantly cheated on his prior girlfriends and Halle has her own issues.

I am not crazy about the setting at all but the emerald has a beautiful hue.


----------



## Hermesaholic

michelleq said:


> I thought the same. He constantly cheated on his prior girlfriends and Halle has her own issues.
> 
> I am not crazy about the setting at all but the emerald has a beautiful hue.



two supremely narcissistic people.  ugly ring.  ugly souls.  (i feel so sorry for Gabriel Aubrey and their daughter)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't like Halle's ring at all.


----------



## Stephie2800

Not a fan of Halle´s ring...


----------



## threepwood

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com



I think its sweet that Brad design her ring.. I am sure their children must be very happy with the engagement.


----------



## cbtg818

Now I love a big gaudy ring on a celeb but I can't stand when the diamond is so weighty that it slides between fingers, if you can get a diamond that big you can make the ring smaller. That is one thing I like about Angies ring, it really is made to fit her finger


----------



## alessia70

Liz hurley! im a big fan of non-diamond engagement rings even though i have a diamond one myself


----------



## alessia70

camila alves, rose cut diamond i think??


----------



## Julide

alessia70 said:


> Liz hurley! im a big fan of non-diamond engagement rings even though i have a diamond one myself



Shane looks like he has had more "procedures" than Liz!! He has lost his ruggedness. Is that a word?:shame:Her E-ring is beautiful!!


----------



## alessia70




----------



## alessia70

this is an oldie, from 2002 i think, dutch crown princess maxima and her engagement ring


----------



## alessia70

engagement ring of princess alexia of greece


----------



## alessia70

princess mathilde of belgium:


----------



## alessia70

penelope cruz


----------



## lovehgss1

Queen Elizabeth II's engagement ring


----------



## lovehgss1

Crown Princess Mette Marit of Norway


----------



## lovehgss1

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## lovehgss1

Sophie, Countess of Wessex wife of the youngest son of Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## lovehgss1

Autumn Kelly wife of Peter Phillips, son of Princess Anne, Princess Royal daughter of QE2.


----------



## lovehgss1

Princess Marie of Denmark...HIDEOUS! It's supposed to be an homage to her homeland of France designed by her husband Prince Joachim.


----------



## lovehgss1

Zara Phillips wife of Mike Tindall, daughter of Princess Anne.


----------



## NancyCP

beklah324 said:


> It takes two to tango.


Yes, that is true. However she tangoed with Billy Bob Thorton when he was engaged to Laura Dern too.


----------



## Stephie2800

lovehgss1 said:


> Princess Marie of Denmark...HIDEOUS! It's supposed to be an homage to her homeland of France designed by her husband Prince Joachim.



I agree. I haven´t seen her wearing it for years now though.


----------



## lovehgss1

Stephie2800 said:


> I agree. I haven´t seen her wearing it for years now though.



Yes, she sometimes wears a sapphire.  but I've not seen the original ring since the 1st or 2nd year after they were married.


----------



## lovehgss1

Sara, Duchess of York


----------



## Stephie2800

lovehgss1 said:


> Yes, she sometimes wears a sapphire.  but I've not seen the original ring since the 1st or 2nd year after they were married.



Maybe she dislikes it to.


----------



## lovehgss1

Stephie2800 said:


> Maybe she dislikes it to.



It's one of those things were the woman loves the sentiment but later tells her husband how much she dislikes it. I can imagine Queen Margrethe and maybe even Mary telling him that he made a mistake with the design. Again, I'm sure she loves his intent but the execution was just awful.


----------



## lovehgss1

Crown Princess Victoria's engagement ring.


----------



## NancyCP

I think it's JAR. It looks like his 'thread' work and there or numbers on the top and bottom sides. bonappetit.com/magazine/2011/06/gwyneth-paltrow


----------



## NancyCP

I think it's JAR. It looks like his 'thread' settings and there are numbers on the top and bottom side.


----------



## lovehgss1

Crown Princess Letizia of Spain wears her engagement ring and gold wedding band on her right hand.

PPE


----------



## lovehgss1

Crown Princess Mathilde of Belgium sometimes switches out her garnet ring to this sapphire. She seems to interchange both...the sapphire could be an anniversary gift from her husband Phillippe.

PPE


----------



## lovehgss1

Queen Silvia seems to stack several rings together. I'm sure which is her engagement ring the diamond or the ruby. 
PPE


----------



## KatsBags

cbtg818 said:


> Now I love a big gaudy ring on a celeb *but I can't stand when the diamond is so weighty that it slides between fingers, if you can get a diamond that big you can make the ring smaller. *That is one thing I like about Angies ring, it really is made to fit her finger



That bothers me, too.


----------



## alessia70

lovehgss1 said:


> Crown Princess Mathilde of Belgium sometimes switches out her garnet ring to this sapphire. She seems to interchange both...the sapphire could be an anniversary gift from her husband Phillippe.
> 
> PPE



wow, thats a beautiful sapphire stone


----------



## alessia70

carey mulligan


----------



## alessia70

emily blunt


----------



## alessia70

kristen bell


----------



## lovehgss1

Jennifer Garner's stack


----------



## needloub

I have always loved Jennifer Garner's stacks!


----------



## lovehgss1

Hereditary Grand Duke Gillaume of Luzembourg is engaged to Countess Stephanie de Lannoy.

Center stone surrounded by double halo.

From the press conference today.

PPE Agency


----------



## Stephie2800

lovehgss1 said:


> Hereditary Grand Duke Gillaume of Luzembourg is engaged to Countess Stephanie de Lannoy.
> 
> Center stone surrounded by double halo.
> 
> From the press conference today.
> 
> PPE Agency



I wonder WHY she didn´t get a manicure before the announcement.


----------



## ame

I really like that ring, and I like that they look happy and in love.


----------



## Jennifer.L

Stephie2800 said:


> I wonder WHY she didn´t get a manicure before the announcement.


I think her nails look fine. Perhaps, she has more important things to think about/do than pretty-ing her nails up for other people.


----------



## Stephie2800

Jennifer.L said:


> I think her nails look fine. Perhaps, she has more important things to think about/do than pretty-ing her nails up for other people.



I just don´t like the fact that the nail on her thumb is broken. I don´t think that looks nice...


----------



## elliesaurus

Stephie2800 said:


> I just don´t like the fact that the nail on her thumb is broken. I don´t think that looks nice...



I don't think it's broken... I think it's just the angle...


----------



## Jennifer.L

Stephie2800 said:


> I just don´t like the fact that the nail on her thumb is broken. I don´t think that looks nice...



Really?! Her ring is stunning, she has beautiful hands, and nails, and you're concerned with the ONE nail that you perceive to be broken?  Must be nice to be so prefect, all the time.


----------



## hunniesochic

^ agree. Her hand is beautiful and that ring is fabulous!!!


----------



## etk123

The ring is lovely. You would think that there would be a manicure for a press conference about your engagement, kind of like hair and makeup, no? Looks to me like a nail broke after the mani.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I think her nails are just fine.  Unless all were bitten down, why pay attention to one nail?  The ring is & should be the center of attention.*


----------



## ame

I didn't even pay a lick of attention to her nails. I looked at the ring and their faces.


----------



## michelleq

Hermesaholic said:


> two supremely narcissistic people. ugly ring. ugly souls. (i feel so sorry for Gabriel Aubrey and their daughter)


 I feel sorry for them as well! The child will be a pawn for publicity. She is mental!


----------



## klcar1

Does anyone know what type of centre stone it is? It looks like a yellow diamond but I can't quite tell, lovely ring


----------



## lovehgss1

It looks like the center stone is a yellow diamond in these shots of Hereditary GD Guillaume and Countess Stephanie on their engagement announcement and reception.

purepeople


----------



## ame

I think the yellow is the lighting, I think it looks like a white one from that angle.


----------



## etk123

So cute how he's showing off her ring!


----------



## needloub

lovehgss1 said:


> Hereditary Grand Duke Gillaume of Luzembourg is engaged to Countess Stephanie de Lannoy.
> 
> Center stone surrounded by double halo.
> 
> From the press conference today.
> 
> PPE Agency



Gorgeous ring! I love halos!


----------



## beklah324

NancyCP said:


> Yes, that is true. However she tangoed with Billy Bob Thorton when he was engaged to Laura Dern too.



I know that, but I just really dislike when things like this happen and only the woman gets blamed.  No, I'm sorry, but the man is equally to blame so let's include him in the mix.  I don't like it when men do bad things but somehow get a pass that they just do not deserve.

And I'd just like to add that from my end (since all we can see it words, not hear the actual voice) I'm not saying this is some mean, yelling kind of way, trying to start something.  I'm just saying a comment, if that makes sense.  

Okay, that's all


----------



## aprilmarch

beklah324 said:


> I know that, but I just really dislike when things like this happen and only the woman gets blamed.  No, I'm sorry, but the man is equally to blame so let's include him in the mix.  I don't like it when men do bad things but somehow get a pass that they just do not deserve.
> 
> And I'd just like to add that from my end (since all we can see it words, not hear the actual voice) I'm not saying this is some mean, yelling kind of way, trying to start something.  I'm just saying a comment, if that makes sense.
> 
> Okay, that's all


Yes, I agree. Plus...Laura Dern got involved with her estranged/ex husband when he was in another relationship. So should we start talking badly about her too? Everyone actually involved moved on and we should not bother brandishing the women with the scarlet letter. Clearly Hollywood has a different moral climate! lol.....Let's enjoy the lovely engagement rings!!!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Hilary Duff


----------



## Nee_chelle

One more of Hilary Duff (my absolute fav)


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner's rings
jen-garner.net


----------



## Stephie2800

Nee_chelle said:


> One more of Hilary Duff (my absolute fav)



Love the ring AND the beautiful watch.


----------



## pazt

lovehgss1 said:


> It looks like the center stone is a yellow diamond in these shots of Hereditary GD Guillaume and Countess Stephanie on their engagement announcement and reception.
> 
> purepeople



this ring is stunning!


----------



## pazt

does anyone have a pic of Kim from RHOAtlanta's new engagement ring? its gorg....


----------



## lovehgss1

pazt said:


> does anyone have a pic of Kim from RHOAtlanta's new engagement ring? its gorg....


----------



## Necromancer

Julide said:


> Shane looks like he has had more "procedures" than Liz!! He has lost his ruggedness. Is that a word?:shame:Her E-ring is beautiful!!



I know, every time I see Warnie, he is looking less like the Shane I'm used to seeing.  Lovely ring he gave her though, I think it's elegant.


----------



## needloub

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner's rings
> jen-garner.net



Love Jen's stacks!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Stephie2800 said:


> Love the ring AND the beautiful watch.


 
I absolutely agree. Her right hand rings are gorj as well.


----------



## Julide

lovehgss1 said:


>



Her nails look unatural...



Necromancer said:


> I know, every time I see Warnie, he is looking less like the Shane I'm used to seeing.  Lovely ring he gave her though, I think it's elegant.



Beautiful ring! He choose well!!!


----------



## mangowife

Is it just the lighting or does Jen Garner have pink diamonds in her stack?


----------



## ame

She definitely has pinks. One is a pink and white alternating band, and the other is a pink eternity.


----------



## karo

^^^ Yup, they're pink. Inj one interview she said they're from Harry Winston and she got them from Ben after giving birth to their daughters. Wonder what she got after the birth of their son...


----------



## mangowife

Thank you!  Pink *diamonds*, I assume.  Karo, great question!  Sapphire eternity band, anyone?


----------



## Nee_chelle

Meagan Good






credit: gum bumper


----------



## rainrowan

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner's rings
> jen-garner.net



I love these, this is how I stack my wedding bands too -- I always put on the thinnest platinum band first  I love the variety of diamond shapes she has, Ben must present her with one for every anniversary


----------



## Slavisa

My all time favourite set still belongs to Jennifer Stano David. 

I love that it is a simple set, just x10000 haha.


----------



## mashedpotato

Slavisa said:


> My all time favourite set still belongs to Jennifer Stano David.
> 
> I love that it is a simple set, just x10000 haha.



Amazing rings and beautiful.


----------



## Hilary

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ellen Barkin's engagment ring from Ron Pearlman
> Appears the acutioned it in 2006 when the marriage came to an end.
> 
> Appears to be a pear 22.76 carats WOW!



I actually was interning at Christie's during the time of that auction and had the pleasure of trying that ring on, along with a few other pieces. Some were JAR.


----------



## kbella86

Here is a close up of Shantal Jackson's ER (Boxer Floyd Mayweather's fiancé)







wowza!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hilary said:


> I actually was interning at Christie's during the time of that auction and had the pleasure of trying that ring on, along with a few other pieces. Some were JAR.


 

Oh Hilary I am Jealous, you worked at Christie's and you tried on the ring :urock:
And I dont get Jealous!


----------



## fumi

Jared Followill Engaged to Martha Patterson 











credit: justjared


----------



## ame

They will make gorgeous children!


----------



## pandapharm

ame said:
			
		

> They will make gorgeous children!



true facts! her ring is gorgeous, you don't see many large princess cuts I feel!


----------



## NancyCP

beklah324 said:


> I know that, but I just really dislike when things like this happen and only the woman gets blamed.  No, I'm sorry, but the man is equally to blame so let's include him in the mix.  I don't like it when men do bad things but somehow get a pass that they just do not deserve.
> 
> And I'd just like to add that from my end (since all we can see it words, not hear the actual voice) I'm not saying this is some mean, yelling kind of way, trying to start something.  I'm just saying a comment, if that makes sense.
> 
> Okay, that's all



It does make sense. Thank you for explaining even though you didn't have to.
I just seems like she has a patterned...not a good one. Maybe she goes for guys that have the same pattern too. Birds of a feather flock together? But I blame the men as well. Both those men ought to be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## NancyCP

Hilary said:


> I actually was interning at Christie's during the time of that auction and had the pleasure of trying that ring on, along with a few other pieces. Some were JAR.


You lucky dog! I hope you took pictures.


----------



## karo

Since I am not the only fan, here are a few more shot if Jennifer Garner's rings
jen-garner.net


----------



## threepwood

karo said:


> Since I am not the only fan, here are a few more shot if Jennifer Garner's rings
> jen-garner.net



Love her stack, but love her cushion even more!!


----------



## NancyCP

karo said:


> Since I am not the only fan, here are a few more shot if Jennifer Garner's rings
> jen-garner.net


Does anyone else notice that her 3rd ring from the bottom has a pink diamond in it as well? Nice touch.


----------



## msop04

karo said:
			
		

> Since I am not the only fan, here are a few more shot if Jennifer Garner's rings
> jen-garner.net



Why does it seem like celebrities rings are sized waaay to big for their fingers?


----------



## ame

Jennifer Garner has fingers like mine, long and bony. Id bet they're sized for her knuckle.


----------



## Swanky

also, the more you stack the tighter they get. . .  not to mention pregnancy fingers!


----------



## ame

They did get engaged/married when she was pregnant with Violet also.

I am *DYING* to see what she got for the new baby. Blue diamonds Im sure.


----------



## needloub

I have always loved Jen's stacks and e-ring!  Plus, my rings have a different fit depending on the weather...


----------



## kbella86

NancyCP said:


> It does make sense. Thank you for explaining even though you didn't have to.
> I just seems like she has a patterned...not a good one. Maybe she goes for guys that have the same pattern too. Birds of a feather flock together? But I blame the men as well. Both those men ought to be ashamed of themselves.



The men in these situations are worse if you ask me. This man was married and he had an obligation to his wife and to God. The home wrecker did not. H*es will be H*es  And Angelina is one of them...


----------



## fumi

Jessica Biel


----------



## Nee_chelle

Amber Rose






Her nails make me want to cry.






credit: bossip


----------



## Nee_chelle

Drew Barrymore






credit: since1910


----------



## ame

Nee_chelle said:


> Amber Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her nails make me want to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: bossip


Same here, but her ring is lovely as it is so I hope she keeps it that way.



Nee_chelle said:


> Drew Barrymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: since1910



Love this.


----------



## mrs moulds

Nee_chelle said:


> Amber Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her nails make me want to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: bossip


Her nails look dangerous!  But, the ring is beautiful!


----------



## KristyDarling

Amber Rose's e-ring is the ultimate! It's gorgeous. 

I wish we could get a better shot of Jessica Biel's e-ring. And I wish she would grow out those bangs...or at least pin them out of the way. 

And I never, ever get tired of Jennifer Garner's stack. My fingers are short and stubby and could never accommodate something so lovely! Sigh.


----------



## Nee_chelle

R&b Singer Monica Brown


----------



## needloub

KristyDarling said:


> Amber Rose's e-ring is the ultimate! It's gorgeous.
> 
> I wish we could get a better shot of Jessica Biel's e-ring. And I wish she would grow out those bangs...or at least pin them out of the way.
> 
> And I never, ever get tired of Jennifer Garner's stack. *My fingers are short and stubby *and could never accommodate something so lovely! Sigh.


 I would love a stack as well and I have the same problem.  Size 6.5 baby!! LOL!



Nee_chelle said:


> R&b Singer Monica Brown


Gosh, I love halos!  I never get tired of seeing them!


----------



## alessia70

Nee_chelle said:


> Amber Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her nails make me want to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: bossip



Very beautiful ring! she makes me want to get an oval cut


----------



## MCF

Blyen said:


> Found a very good pic of Anna Paquin engagement ring



Yay! My heart practically skipped a beat when I found this picture! I love this ring so much!


----------



## NancyCP

tsubi said:


> Does anyone know the specs of Jessica Alba's ring?



Looks new and canary. 3-4 carats?


----------



## alessia70

anyone seen priscilla chan's engagement ring? she married mark zuckerberg (Facebook founder) saturday. apparently its a ruby ring he designed.


----------



## doloresmia

alessia70 said:


> anyone seen priscilla chan's engagement ring? she married mark zuckerberg (Facebook founder) saturday. apparently its a ruby ring he designed.



i think this is it. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-ruby-ring-priscilla-chan-wedding-2012-5


----------



## fumi

doloresmia said:


> i think this is it.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-ruby-ring-priscilla-chan-wedding-2012-5



The caption for the picture says, "This is not an image of the actual ring"


----------



## doloresmia

fumi said:


> The caption for the picture says, "This is not an image of the actual ring"



that is very funny! did not notice. i am sure like everything else about that couple they will keep the ring under wraps.


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> that is very funny! did not notice. i am sure like everything else about that couple they will keep the ring under wraps.



I find this pretty funny, he founded this huge social site and he doesn't like the spot light. It like the beer heiress who doesn't drink!Sorry to be off topic.:shame:


----------



## pdiana

Nee_chelle said:


> R&b Singer Monica Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ring...absolutely beautiful!


----------



## pdiana

lovehgss1 said:


> Hereditary Grand Duke Gillaume of Luzembourg is engaged to Countess Stephanie de Lannoy.
> 
> Center stone surrounded by double halo.
> 
> From the press conference today.
> 
> PPE Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring is very large and very nice!  I love it!


----------



## pdiana

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com


 
I do not think that her ring looks very sparkly.  I would have to see a better close up video of it to tell,  I have never been a super fan of emerald and baguette cuts.


----------



## pdiana

alessia70 said:


> I love this one, Halle Berry's engagement ring


 
this ring is the ugliest ring I have ever seen!  Yuck!


----------



## pdiana

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kimora Lee Simpricescope.com/idealbb/files/KimoraYellow0045.jpgons
> That is a pretty huge ring!  Does she need a dolly to wheel her hand around or what?!  NICE!!


----------



## Jahpson

Kim Biermann - Wife of NFL Atlanta Falcon's defensive end Kroy Biermann and star of Tardy for the Wedding and Real Housewife of Atlanta


source: twitter


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

pdiana said:


> lovehgss1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hereditary Grand Duke Gillaume of Luzembourg is engaged to Countess Stephanie de Lannoy.
> 
> Center stone surrounded by double halo.
> 
> From the press conference today.
> 
> PPE Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring is very large and very nice!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that ring is sooooo pretty
Click to expand...


----------



## lgerman10248

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Christina
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/ChristinaA01.jpg


i will always love her ring


----------



## YSoLovely

*Mark Zuckerberg's wife*


----------



## alessia70

YSoLovely said:


> *Mark Zuckerberg's wife*
> 
> View attachment 1730218



thanks! 
looks good, suits them.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Khloe Kardashian*






 


ETA:

*Khloe's beautiful original setting*


----------



## candiebear

Wow Khloe really ruined that ring! 

And I'm not surprised that's Zuckerberg's choice of an engagement ring. Don't like it at all.


----------



## NancyCP

YSoLovely said:


> *Khloe Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *Khloe's beautiful original setting*
> 
> View attachment 1731356


That new setting is over-the-top tacky. Less is more.


----------



## Jennifer.L

NancyCP said:


> That new setting is over-the-top tacky. Less is more.



100% agree, but we are talking about a Kardashian. Their family motto is "tacky".


----------



## needloub

YSoLovely said:


> *Khloe Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *Khloe's beautiful original setting*
> 
> View attachment 1731356



I love a halo but she should have kept her original setting!


----------



## NancyCP

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## LittleLover

NancyCP said:
			
		

> That new setting is over-the-top tacky. Less is more.



Guess I am alone here, but I like her ring both ways.


----------



## kbella86

NancyCP said:


> That new setting is over-the-top tacky. Less is more.



I can't believe she ruined an amazing Cartier ring!


----------



## kbella86

Jahpson said:


> Kim Biermann - Wife of NFL Atlanta Falcon's defensive end Kroy Biermann and star of Tardy for the Wedding and Real Housewife of Atlanta
> 
> 
> source: twitter



barf


----------



## pandapharm

ugh do not like khloe's at all!! it was SO nice before. now it looks like a huge toy is hanging off her finger. 

mark zuckerberg's is different but I think it fits the couple very well and I like that it's not flashy. it's also quote appropriate for her because she's a doctor and I imagine she wouldn't want to be going around with a ginormous rock trying to take care of sick kiddos.


----------



## NancyCP

kbella86 said:


> I can't believe she ruined an amazing Cartier ring!


That ring was Cartier?!


----------



## Jennifer.L

NancyCP said:


> That ring was Cartier?!




I agree. It doesn't look like a Cartier ring, at all. I know they'll make you a custom piece but they clearly state that it must be "in the tradition of the Cartier style".


----------



## kbella86

NancyCP said:


> That ring was Cartier?!



When he proposed on the show, the ring was in a cartier box. I'm pretty sure it is/was cartier...


----------



## Sassys

kbella86 said:


> When he proposed on the show, the ring was in a cartier box. I'm pretty sure it is/was cartier...



Khloe's ring is not Cartier, it's Vartan's fine jewelry 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ty-engagement-rings-of-all-time-2012132/20781


----------



## needloub

pandapharm said:


> ugh do not like khloe's at all!! it was SO nice before. now it looks like a huge toy is hanging off her finger.
> 
> mark zuckerberg's is different but I think it fits the couple very well and I like that it's not flashy. it's also quote appropriate for her because she's a doctor and *I imagine she wouldn't want to be going around with a ginormous rock trying to take care of sick kiddos.*



You would be surprised!  I remember a girl who was going into her peds residency and she had one of the most beautiful e-rings...it was pretty big


----------



## Blueberry

Anyone seen Keira's engagement ring?


----------



## jmaemonte

^^Here is Keira's ring from US Weekly


----------



## Kimf79

OMG Did Khloe put a bigger halo on her ring? Does not look good!



YSoLovely said:


> *Khloe Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *Khloe's beautiful original setting*
> 
> View attachment 1731356


----------



## alessia70

a slighty better view of priscilla's ruby ring:





source: tmz.com


----------



## NancyCP

Cartier must have not been happy about that. They are very protective of their image.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Two weeks before saying "I do" in September 2009, *Lamar Odom* gave the reality star a Vartan's Fine Jewelry 12.5-carat radiant-cut ring worth $850,000. While enormous, Khloe's rock was almost half the size of her big sister Kim's 20-carat sparkler.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rings-of-all-time-2012132/20781#ixzz1wH3k3ehK







kbella86 said:


> When he proposed on the show, the ring was in a cartier box. I'm pretty sure it is/was cartier...


​


----------



## Jahpson

NancyCP said:


> I think it's beautiful.



love love love this!


----------



## usurp1

of all of them Jlo's is my fav!


----------



## Jennifer.L

usurp1 said:


> of all of them Jlo's is my fav!




Which one? She's had so many.


----------



## needloub

Jennifer.L said:


> Which one? She's had so many.



  So true!  Out of her collection, I really loved her blue stunner!


----------



## pazt

lovehgss1 said:


>



thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Alexis Welch - fiancee of Amar'e Stoudemire

8.5 carat center (from people.com)


----------



## usurp1

Jennifer.L said:


> Which one? She's had so many.



haha yes she has had so many!
this one:  http://ringspotters.com/2011/04/celebrity-engagement-ring-jennifer-lopez-2.html


----------



## Swanky

an 8.5 center really needed a DOUBLE halo!? lol!


----------



## Julide

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> an 8.5 center really needed a DOUBLE halo!? lol!



Does any ring need a halo? I am not a huge fan of the style especially when you have a beautiful center stone.


----------



## missD

I wonder if any celebs wear a CZ e-ring...


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> an 8.5 center really needed a DOUBLE halo!? lol!


So true!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

jmaemonte said:


> Alexis Welch - fiancee of Amar'e Stoudemire
> 
> 8.5 carat center (from people.com)


 


OMG


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Having a disagreement with my sister. 
Can anyone tell me what the shape and weight of the side stones set in Hilary Duff's engagment ring? 

I think they are trapezoides about 1 ct each.


----------



## ame

Definitely traps, your estimate on size sounds about right


----------



## Swanky

yes, traps; I'd guess slightly larger than 1 carat each


----------



## Swanky

pinch poke Ame!


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> pinch poke Ame!


----------



## Theren

Any pictures of Miley cyrus's ring yet?


----------



## pandapharm

Theren said:


> Any pictures of Miley cyrus's ring yet?



apparently a 3.5ct Neil Lane Edwardian(?) style...doesn't look 3.5 to me, especially with her being so tiny 

found at http://www.christianpost.com/news/miley-cyrus-engagement-ring-sparks-pregnancy-rumors-photo-76160/


----------



## ame

Not bad, but dang she's so young that it seems like it won't last.


----------



## alessia70

OOooooh im so happy for Miley and Liam!!!


----------



## grand_duchess

I am so not a fan of diamonds, but I _love_ Miley's ring. Glad to see some yellow gold too!


----------



## Theren

pandapharm said:


> apparently a 3.5ct Neil Lane Edwardian(?) style...doesn't look 3.5 to me, especially with her being so tiny
> 
> found at http://www.christianpost.com/news/miley-cyrus-engagement-ring-sparks-pregnancy-rumors-photo-76160/


 

I must say I think this is very fitting for her!


----------



## Swanky

she's not small boned, just very thin right now - could be correct carat weight.  I'm just surprised it's not a tattoo!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> mazaldiamond.com/blog-en/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/HilaryDuffERing.jpg
> yes, traps; I'd guess slightly larger than 1 carat each


 

Thanks


----------



## cupoftea91

I like miley's ring, like others say I think it suits her. Liam did well! 
I feel like this is the first yellow gold ring in a while... Maybe it will start a trend?!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I like Miley's ring...it's not like every other gigantic, haloed celeb ring you see lately.  I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up with a tattoo under it eventually though--that girl loves the tats!


----------



## Samia

I like Miley's ring too and Miley getting married makes me feel really old!


----------



## ESQ.

http://mileyrcblacknwhite.tumblr.com/post/24697440757


----------



## babycinnamon

miley's ring from liam hemsworth's instagram;


----------



## ame

Looks great on her hand.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Miley's is one of my favorites.  I think it's perfect.


----------



## Candice0985

^ I agree, it's a perfectly proportioned and beautiful ring!


----------



## pdiana

I don't like Miley's ring at all.  I can't stand Halle Berry or her ring either!


----------



## pdiana

grand_duchess said:


> I am so not a fan of diamonds, but I _love_ Miley's ring. Glad to see some yellow gold too!


it's true, you don't see stars doing yellow gold much anymore, it's always platinum or white gold!


----------



## Compass Rose

pdiana said:


> it's true, you don't see stars doing yellow gold much anymore, it's always platinum or white gold!


 I noticed this, too, but in my opinion, nothing beats rose gold.


----------



## pdiana

pdiana said:


> lovehgss1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hereditary Grand Duke Gillaume of Luzembourg is engaged to Countess Stephanie de Lannoy.
> 
> Center stone surrounded by double halo.
> 
> From the press conference today.
> 
> PPE Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring is very large and very nice!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> this ring is really pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## pdiana

jmaemonte said:


> Alexis Welch - fiancee of Amar'e Stoudemire
> 
> 8.5 carat center (from people.com)


wow - this ring is gorgeous!  lucky girl!


----------



## pdiana

YSoLovely said:


> *Khloe Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *Khloe's beautiful original setting*
> 
> View attachment 1731356


i loved khloe's ring before and i really love the upgraded ring too it is soooooooooo sparkly!  gorgeous!


----------



## pdiana

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva longoria and Tony Parkers Weddng rings
> 
> thewatchquote.com/mesIMG/img800/22740.jpg


eva longorria's band is really nice but it is not a true asscher cut (if you look at Elizabeth Taylor's Krupp diamond ring - _that_ is a real and true asscher cut diamond).  and also, the band definately doesn't go with her engagement ring.  I guess it doesn't matter now since they're divorced.  maybe her next set of rings will be nicer!


----------



## Jennifer.L

pdiana said:


> eva longorria's band is really nice but it is not a true asscher cut (if you look at Elizabeth Taylor's Krupp diamond ring - _that_ is a real and true asscher cut diamond).  and also, the band definately doesn't go with her engagement ring.  I guess it doesn't matter now since they're divorced.  maybe her next set of rings will be nicer!



Eva's appear to be carre cut diamonds.


----------



## lgerman10248

missD said:


> I wonder if any celebs wear a CZ e-ring...


i heard that alexis balino from the real housewives of the oc wears a cz engagement ring when she travels


----------



## lovehgss1

Beyonce wears a CZ of her engagement ring when she travels as well.


----------



## lucydee

lgerman10248 said:


> i heard that alexis balino from the real housewives of the oc wears a cz engagement ring when she travels


Speaking of RHOC; on last nights episode Tamra went on vacation with her boyfriend to Bora Bora and he proposed  with  a diamond ring and it looked gorgeous!  It looked like a cushion diamond, doe anyone have a close-up pic?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lucydee said:


> Speaking of RHOC; on last nights episode Tamra went on vacation with her boyfriend to Bora Bora and he proposed  with  a diamond ring and it looked gorgeous!  It looked like a cushion diamond, doe anyone have a close-up pic?



There's one a few pages back if you search Tamra.  It's really pretty!


----------



## lucydee

lilmountaingirl said:


> There's one a few pages back if you search Tamra.  It's really pretty!


Thought that was Gretchen's ring posted a few pages back?


----------



## canyongirl

Love Miley's as well!  It's unique and still classic.


----------



## lgerman10248

lucydee said:


> Speaking of RHOC; on last nights episode Tamra went on vacation with her boyfriend to Bora Bora and he proposed  with  a diamond ring and it looked gorgeous!  It looked like a cushion diamond, doe anyone have a close-up pic?


  I loved that scene


----------



## Stephie2800

lgerman10248 said:


> I loved that scene



The funny thing is that the beautiful ring from Bora Bora looks totally different from the one she shows off in the magazines:weird:.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Stephie2800 said:


> The funny thing is that the beautiful ring from Bora Bora looks totally different from the one she shows off in the magazines:weird:.



OMG I was thinking the same thing, it looks totally different!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG I was thinking the same thing, it looks totally different!!!



It´s not the same ring. The ring in the magazines is tiny with halo, the one in Bora Bora was larger and had a totally different setting.


----------



## bergafer3

Ya I noticed that too, wich is the real ring?


----------



## lucydee

Stephie2800 said:


> It´s not the same ring. The ring in the magazines is tiny with halo, the one in Bora Bora was larger and had a totally different setting.


 
Thank you for posting this!  Thats why I kept saying to my girlfriend the ring they show in US Weekly is totaly different from the one he gave her when Tamra opened up the clam and the ring was inside.  I even stopped the part on my DVR to look at the ring again and its not the ring in US Weekly.  The one he gave her is a cushion diamond with a Harry Winston Setting.  
With this said, I don't understand why there are two rings.  Maybe US Weekly made a mistake and posted the wrong picture?


----------



## Stephie2800

lucydee said:


> Thank you for posting this!  Thats why I kept saying to my girlfriend the ring they show in US Weekly is totaly different from the one he gave her when Tamra opened up the clam and the ring was inside.  I even stopped the part on my DVR to look at the ring again and its not the ring in US Weekly.  The one he gave her is a cushion diamond with a Harry Winston Setting.
> With this said, I don't understand why there are two rings.  Maybe US Weekly made a mistake and posted the wrong picture?



Or maybe the first one was a "stunt"-ring. It look far more expensive than the one with the HUGE halo she has on in US Weekly...


----------



## YSoLovely

Holly Valance's ring from billionaire Nick Candy




dailymail


----------



## bergafer3

^ wow!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG I was thinking the same thing, it looks totally different!!!



I assume it's both.  The original ring came from Costco (which i love) and she was going to have two custom eternity bands made to sandwich it.  I would think the photo posted here is the "after" and the one on the show is the "before".


----------



## jayhawkgirl

YSoLovely said:


> Holly Valance's ring from billionaire Nick Candy
> 
> View attachment 1758126
> 
> 
> dailymail



Yowza! I  pears!


----------



## deltalady

Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict





Source: her Twitter


----------



## ame

That looks...not good together!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tamera's ring is so much prettier than Tia's ring in my opinion.


----------



## lanasyogamama

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter



Um, that would look better if she grew her fingers like 4 inches...


----------



## bergafer3

I agree, that looks a hoT mess. Lol


----------



## bling*lover

Totally loving Holly Valance's pear, it's gorgeous!

Not liking Tia's set at all, reminds me of how Eva longoria used to wear her set in the beginning!


----------



## sooyang

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter



ewwwwwwww


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Those are NOT cute together! WHY???


----------



## fabuless

YSoLovely said:


> Holly Valance's ring from billionaire Nick Candy
> 
> View attachment 1758126
> 
> 
> dailymail


 
The pear can be lovely, but this size is overkill...


----------



## kbella86

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter


----------



## pdiana

YSoLovely said:


> Holly Valance's ring from billionaire Nick Candy
> 
> View attachment 1758126
> 
> 
> dailymail


 
this ring is really beautiful!  what a lucky girl!


----------



## pdiana

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Having a disagreement with my sister.
> Can anyone tell me what the shape and weight of the side stones set in Hilary Duff's engagment ring?
> 
> I think they are trapezoides about 1 ct each.


 

yes they are tapered trapezoids!  Gorgeous ring!


----------



## needloub

fabuless said:


> The pear can be lovely, but this size is overkill...


I love the look of pears as well, but this is a bit oversized...


----------



## pdiana

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kimora Lee Simpricescope.com/idealbb/files/KimoraYellow0045.jpgons


----------



## pdiana

pdiana said:


> I don't like Miley's ring at all. I can't stand Halle Berry or her ring either!


 
I agree and I can't stand Miley either or her ring!


----------



## puddingprada

Holly Valance her ring is stunning! Moving on from the stunning Hawaii Five 0's  Alex O'Loughlin to a billionaire fiance with a amazing ring. Lucky lady.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mediatakeout is reporting LaLa Anthony received a new 20 carat Diamond from Carmelo Anthony.

Not a great photo I can not tell if this is her old ring or not.


----------



## Jennifer.L

I swear, some of these celebrities compete to see who has, or can get, the biggest, gaudiest ring(s). I love diamonds, but less is more, ladies. Geez.


----------



## jbweyer

Jennifer.L said:
			
		

> I swear, some of these celebrities compete to see who has, or can get, the biggest, gaudiest ring(s). I love diamonds, but less is more, ladies. Geez.



I agree with you. Diamonds are a girl's best friend but big diamonds look fake to me.


----------



## lucydee

Jennifer.L said:


> I swear, some of these celebrities compete to see who has, or can get, the biggest, gaudiest ring(s). I love diamonds, but less is more, ladies. Geez.


 
I totally agree!  LaLa's new ring doesn't even look nice to me.  I thought her original ring was a bit huge but it looked nice on her finger.  This new ring doesn't even do anything for her finger. it looks fake


----------



## KathyB

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter



That's too much ring for her small hand and short fingers. The rings overpower her hand.


----------



## Jeneen

ame said:


> That looks...not good together!


  agree


----------



## Jeneen

babycinnamon said:


> miley's ring from liam hemsworth's instagram;




I really like this!! Looks great with the Cartier bangle.


----------



## lucydee

Stephie2800 said:


> It´s not the same ring. The ring in the magazines is tiny with halo, the one in Bora Bora was larger and had a totally different setting.


 

Bravo showed the RHOC again today when Eddie gave Tamra the clam to open up and her engagement ring was inside the clam.
Here is the photo from my TV  

ring in clam:







ring on Tamra's finger:


----------



## Stephie2800

lucydee said:


> Bravo showed the RHOC again today when Eddie gave Tamra the clam to open up and her engagement ring was inside the clam.
> Here is the photo from my TV
> 
> ring in clam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ring on Tamra's finger:



It´s the same, but the one posted in the magazines after the engagement is a different one.

This by the way is VERY pretty!


----------



## lucydee

Stephie2800 said:


> It´s the same, but the one posted in the magazines after the engagement is a different one.
> 
> This by the way is VERY pretty!


 
That is what I am saying here; the ring on the show RHOC is the picture I posted above.
The ring shown in US Weekly is a completely different ring.  I prefer the one that Eddie gave her on the show which I post a picture above.

Still don't understand why US Weekly posted a different ring than the one Eddie gave her on the show when they are in Bora Bora :wondering


----------



## Stephie2800

lucydee said:


> That is what I am saying here; the ring on the show RHOC is the picture I posted above.
> The ring shown in US Weekly is a completely different ring.  I prefer the one that Eddie gave her on the show which I post a picture above.
> 
> Still don't understand why US Weekly posted a different ring than the one Eddie gave her on the show when they are in Bora Bora :wondering



Oh, then we totally agree. Don´t get it either!


----------



## Swanky

magazines rarely get it right on the ring, what it looks like, the specs, etc. . .


----------



## lucydee

Alec Baldwin & Hilaria Thomas show their rings off yesterday after wedding in NYC.

Credit: Daily News


----------



## bergafer3

His wedding band looks too skinny


----------



## lucydee

bergafer3 said:


> His wedding band looks too skinny


 
Yes, i agree with you.  Alec has large fingers, I think he wanted something simple but I do think he should have went with a wedding band that is a little more wider with more metal on his finger.


----------



## fumi

lucydee said:


> Alec Baldwin & Hilaria Thomas show their rings off yesterday after wedding in NYC.
> 
> Credit: Daily News



Hilaria's ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Kim Zolciak- Biermann











credit: bravotv


----------



## Nee_chelle

Lala Anthony's engagement ring and upgrade





credit: munaluchibridal





credit: talkingwithtami





credit: taletela


----------



## designer1

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter



I'm thinking her finger is too short for the width of those rings!


----------



## oceanbaby

YSoLovely said:


> Holly Valance's ring from billionaire Nick Candy
> 
> View attachment 1758126
> 
> 
> dailymail


WOW Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Nee_chelle said:
			
		

> Lala Anthony's engagement ring and upgrade
> 
> credit: munaluchibridal
> 
> credit: talkingwithtami
> 
> credit: taletela



Her original is so much better, the new one is beautiful but way OTT!


----------



## lovely64

I think some rings are so big that the class/style factor is lost. Just my opinion of course


----------



## Nee_chelle

Close up of Lala's upgrade






credit: necoleb****ie


----------



## Jahpson

twitter

Former New England Patriots Wide Receiver Chad Johnson and Serial Jersey Chaser Evelyn Lozada.


----------



## ame

lol serial jersey chaser.


----------



## Jennifer.L

Nee_chelle said:


> Close up of Lala's upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: necoleb****ie



This would be so much prettier if it were smaller. To me, it looks fake and gaudy. The nails don't do much for it, either.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lovely64 said:


> I think some rings are so big that the class/style factor is lost. Just my opinion of course



I couldn't agree more.  I love the delicate ones way more--bigger isn't always better imo.


----------



## jmaemonte

Jahpson said:
			
		

> twitter
> 
> Former New England Patriots Wide Receiver Chad Johnson and Serial Jersey Chaser Evelyn Lozada.



Wow. That looks a lot different than the original ring he gave her.


----------



## NancyCP

Here's a good picture of it.


----------



## ame

I do NOT care for that at all...


----------



## Swanky

Oh now I think it's beautiful! lol!
The older pics of it - I didn't like it much.  Up close I think it's very interesting, not as fug as I thought!


----------



## ame

Oh it's definitely less fug than I thought! But I still don't love it lol. I like that there are I guess sapphire or blue diamond sides though.


----------



## jmaemonte

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh now I think it's beautiful! lol!
> The older pics of it - I didn't like it much.  Up close I think it's very interesting, not as fug as I thought!



I agree.  The initial pics looked terrible but I love the unique details of the ring up close.


----------



## Nee_chelle

jmaemonte said:


> Wow. That looks a lot different than the original ring he gave her.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Looks like the downgraded.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Jessica Biel's ring is very pretty and unique. I'm interested to see the weddingband she'l pair it with.


----------



## bling*lover

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Oh now I think it's beautiful! lol!
> The older pics of it - I didn't like it much.  Up close I think it's very interesting, not as fug as I thought!



Totally agree, those earlier pics did the ring no justice at all. I love it, it's very unique and different compared to celeb rings we usually see and it looks gorgeous on her finger!


----------



## bb10lue

I like Jessica Biel's ring, its very unique and suits her hand! (love her nail polish )


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

NancyCP said:


> Here's a good picture of it.



How many carats did Justin give Jessica? Wow


----------



## NancyCP

bb10lue said:


> I like Jessica Biel's ring, its very unique and suits her hand! (love her nail polish )


 
I know. Essie's Demure Vixen?


----------



## bb10lue

NancyCP said:
			
		

> It's Chanel.



Do you happen to know the name?


----------



## NancyCP

bb10lue said:


> Do you happen to know the name?



Sorry it isn't. I wrote the wrong brand. Sorry.


----------



## NancyCP

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> How many carats did Justin give Jessica? Wow



5? Is it a cushion?


----------



## mbayliss

*Swanky Mama of Three* - that's exactly what I was thinking too - the older pics I've seen of her ring I thought it looked really clunky...up close it looks 100 times better 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh now I think it's beautiful! lol!
> The older pics of it - I didn't like it much.  Up close I think it's very interesting, not as fug as I thought!


----------



## alessia70

Anyone have a clear pic of Sofia Vergara's engagement ring??


----------



## lucydee

alessia70 said:


> Anyone have a clear pic of Sofia Vergara's engagement ring??


 
I did not know Sofia got engaged?   Last I heard she broke up with her longtime boyfriend


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^Earlier this week it was rumored but she is wearing a ring, and I think it was announced.*


----------



## needloub

I really like Jessica Biel's ring...it suits her...it doesn't hurt that she has a great manicure


----------



## Crystalina

lucydee said:


> I totally agree!  LaLa's new ring doesn't even look nice to me.  I thought her original ring was a bit huge but it looked nice on her finger.  This new ring doesn't even do anything for her finger. it looks fake



I agree. Even though we all know it's real, it looks ridiculously fake.

I much prefer her original ring.

Same with Tamra Barney from RHOC....the one Eddie gave her in Bora Bora is much classier and prettier!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jahpson said:
			
		

> twitter
> 
> Former New England Patriots Wide Receiver Chad Johnson and Serial Jersey Chaser Evelyn Lozada.



This is beautiful!


----------



## lovehgss1

Andrea Casiraghi, son of Princess Caroline of Hanover nee Monaco got engaged to longtime girlfriend, heiress Tatiana Santo Domingo last week. This weekend he celebrated their engagement on a board a yacht with family and friends.

This is the best shot I can find of the ring. Looks like a large light cushion cut? yellow diamond surrounded by a halo.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Pharrell Williams gave his girlfriend Helen an Engagment ring


----------



## lucydee

Emily Maynard's engagement ring from fiance Jef Holm.  "The Bachelorette" accepted Jef Holms proposal last night on the season finale of The Bachelorette.  Here is a pic of her gorgeous ring by Neil Lane.  Estimated to be 150,000.00 and the largest engagement ring given of all the seasons of "The Bachelorette"
source; CP Entertainment

















Emily Maynard and Jef Holm's engagement undoubtedly stunned some viewers of Sunday night's season finale of "The Bachelorette," but it's the 26-year-old's $150,000 engagement ring that has critics in awe.
The rare Neil Lane piece is reportedly 3.5 carats and features a custom 2.5 carat emerald center stone, accented with 87 round-cut diamonds on a platinum band, according to InStyle.com.

"I found my everything," Holm told Maynard before dropping to one knee and asking for her hand in marriage. Maynard waited a few seconds before accepting.

The single mom chose Holm, an entrepreneur, as winner of the "Bachelorette" season eight over racecar driver Arie Luyendyk Jr., 30.


----------



## shinibare336

another article.. more details.    it is beautiful.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-...he-biggest-in--the-bachelorette--history.html


----------



## emcosmo1639

lucydee said:


> Emily Maynard's engagement ring from fiance Jef Holm.  "The Bachelorette" accepted Jef Holms proposal last night on the season finale of The Bachelorette.  Here is a pic of her gorgeous ring by Neil Lane.  Estimated to be 150,000.00 and the largest engagement ring given of all the seasons of "The Bachelorette"
> source; CP Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard and Jef Holm's engagement undoubtedly stunned some viewers of Sunday night's season finale of "The Bachelorette," but it's the 26-year-old's $150,000 engagement ring that has critics in awe.
> The rare Neil Lane piece is reportedly 3.5 carats and features a custom 2.5 carat emerald center stone, accented with 87 round-cut diamonds on a platinum band, according to InStyle.com.
> 
> "I found my everything," Holm told Maynard before dropping to one knee and asking for her hand in marriage. Maynard waited a few seconds before accepting.
> 
> The single mom chose Holm, an entrepreneur, as winner of the "Bachelorette" season eight over racecar driver Arie Luyendyk Jr., 30.



If you took off the halo that would be one of my favorites!


----------



## ame

I don't like the band at all. The extra "lift" on those melee...ew.


----------



## NancyCP

New bling.


----------



## Radissen

NancyCP said:


> New bling.



HOLY S***

Though I LOVE Kimora that diamond is just too big IMO it looks like glass...


----------



## lucydee

lucydee said:


> "The Bachelor 2012 Engagement Ring"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Lane does it again! I love this ring, stunning!
> 
> The celebrity jeweler handcrafted a glamorous cushion-cut, 3-plus-carat diamond ring accented by 96 round-cut diamonds and set in platinum. The $50,000 bauble highlights an intricate leaf- and floral-inspired design born of Lanes passion for flowers.
> 
> Credit; "InStyle Celebrity Rings"


 

This is my favorite engagement ring of all the rings given on "The Bachelor & Bachelorette Series"


----------



## bling*lover

lucydee said:
			
		

> Emily Maynard's engagement ring from fiance Jef Holm.  "The Bachelorette" accepted Jef Holms proposal last night on the season finale of The Bachelorette.  Here is a pic of her gorgeous ring by Neil Lane.  Estimated to be 150,000.00 and the largest engagement ring given of all the seasons of "The Bachelorette"
> source; CP Entertainment
> 
> Emily Maynard and Jef Holm's engagement undoubtedly stunned some viewers of Sunday night's season finale of "The Bachelorette," but it's the 26-year-old's $150,000 engagement ring that has critics in awe.
> The rare Neil Lane piece is reportedly 3.5 carats and features a custom 2.5 carat emerald center stone, accented with 87 round-cut diamonds on a platinum band, according to InStyle.com.
> 
> "I found my everything," Holm told Maynard before dropping to one knee and asking for her hand in marriage. Maynard waited a few seconds before accepting.
> 
> The single mom chose Holm, an entrepreneur, as winner of the "Bachelorette" season eight over racecar driver Arie Luyendyk Jr., 30.



Stunning ring!! I don't watch the show so don't know anything about this couple but I wish them lots of happiness!


----------



## bling*lover

NancyCP said:
			
		

> New bling.



*~ no good ~*

And it doesn't even look nice on her finger!


----------



## DiaDiva

NancyCP said:


> New bling.



A rock this size doesn't need side stones!!!


----------



## Molls

This is going to be a really strange question, but here I go...

Back in the 90's, Joan Rivers was engaged to Orin Lehman and he gave her a humongous emerald cut sapphire ring. I have searched high and low for pictures of that baby but I can't find any. Does anyone have a pic? I know it's a long shot, but I'd love to see that ring again. I do remember her wearing it in an interview and it was AMAZING .


Kimora's new ring, albeit large, suits her personality! I'd expect nothing less on her finger.


----------



## Bagbug

They are all so beautiful.  I like Andie McDoughs the best!


----------



## beklah324

karo said:


>



I don't know why but I always thought that the 3-stone ring was a push present.  I thought the white diamond eternity band was her e-ring, the plain band is her wedding band.  And the reason I thought the 3-stone ring was a push present is because I don't remember seeing that ring on her until the Oscars, the one she attended a couple months after giving birth to Violet.

I knew the one eternity band was pink diamonds or sapphires, but I didn't know that the other one had alternating pink stones.  I wonder if they are presents for giving birth to the girls.  Anyone have a picture timeline, to show when she started wearing the rings?


----------



## beklah324

kbella86 said:


> When he proposed on the show, the ring was in a cartier box. I'm pretty sure it is/was cartier...



You know, that family have so many famewhore moments, I wouldn't be surprised if s/he bought some cheap or CZ ring and then slipped it into a Cartier box just for the show.

These people do nothing except show off how much money they have or spend or wear or drive.  It is so gross.


----------



## Lady_V

YSoLovely said:


> Holly Valance's ring from billionaire Nick Candy
> 
> View attachment 1758126
> 
> 
> dailymail





I loveeeee this. Saved to my computer to send to the Mr.


----------



## NancyCP

http://www.celebrityweddings411.com/2011/11/real-housewives-of-beverly-hills.html

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills diamond rings and their quotes about their rings. Funny.


----------



## karo

beklah324 said:


> I don't know why but I always thought that the 3-stone ring was a push present.  I thought the white diamond eternity band was her e-ring, the plain band is her wedding band.  And the reason I thought the 3-stone ring was a push present is because I don't remember seeing that ring on her until the Oscars, the one she attended a couple months after giving birth to Violet.
> 
> I knew the one eternity band was pink diamonds or sapphires, but I didn't know that the other one had alternating pink stones.  I wonder if they are presents for giving birth to the girls.  Anyone have a picture timeline, to show when she started wearing the rings?


In a recent interview she said that for each birth Ben gave her a  white and pink diamond band from Harry Winston. Her e-ring is the one with three stones and the plain band is her wedding band. The white diamond eternity band is what she got after the wedding.  I only wonder what did she get for giving birth to their baby boy a few months ago, but I bet it's gorgeous


----------



## Swanky

I thought he got her a band for each child, not necessarily a pink/white one{?}
Maybe for the girls?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought he got her a band for each child, not necessarily a pink/white one{?}
> Maybe for the girls?


 
Who's ring ? Push present?


----------



## karo

^^^ Maybe you're right *Swanky Mama*. This is a part of that interview where they're talking about the bands:
Affleck, 39, enjoys showering his wife with diamonds. He gave her a pair of pink and white diamond Harry Winston bands, one for each of their two daughters, Violet, 6, and Seraphina, who turns 3 next month.


----------



## lovehgss1

Sofia Vergara


----------



## alessia70

video of how Sofia Vergara got proposed filmed by her son Manolo,
somewhere around the 4 minute mark, Sofia showed the ring


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Sofia Vergara...very pretty ring (& Rolex)!!*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Vanille30

Oh my ....!!!! Beautiful ring!!


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel's ring


----------



## MCF

karo said:


> Jessica Biel's ring



I like Jessica's ring but I wonder what kind of wedding band she would get to go with it or if she would have one at all.  I think the ring looks beautiful by itself.


----------



## Stephie2800

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Sofia Vergara...very pretty ring (& Rolex)!!*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



So pretty.

Love the Rolex too.


----------



## skyqueen

lovehgss1 said:


> Sofia Vergara


Love the bag...anyone know who makes it?


----------



## lucydee

lovehgss1 said:


> Sofia Vergara


 I love not only the ring but the whole outfit including handbag!


----------



## skyqueen

lucydee said:
			
		

> I love not only the ring but the whole outfit including handbag!



Do you know who makes her handbag?


----------



## bisbee

skyqueen said:


> Do you know who makes her handbag?



They identified it in the Celebrity thread - http://www.fontanamilano1915.com/in...=66:1915-le-donne-hanno-le-loro-colpe&lang=en

More info - http://urbansybaris.com/2012/08/01/...nd-about-in-west-hollywood-and-beverly-hills/


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:
			
		

> They identified it in the Celebrity thread - http://www.fontanamilano1915.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=66:1915-le-donne-hanno-le-loro-colpe&lang=en
> 
> More info - http://urbansybaris.com/2012/08/01/sofia-vergaras-fontana-milano-1915-afef-bag-worn-out-and-about-in-west-hollywood-and-beverly-hills/



Thanks, doll!
I don't think you can find them in the US. 
Just Italy....
If anyone has any info let me know!


----------



## pdiana

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter


these rings don't match at all!  LOL


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Actress Tia Mowry Hardrict
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760160
> 
> 
> Source: her Twitter



Her band looks like a man's wedding band.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe Kardashian Odom's engagment rings and bands
Lisa Vander pump's diamond engagment ring ~ wish I could find a better photo.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sofia Verfara engament from from Nick Loeb


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sanya Ricahrds Ross rings from husband Aaron Ross-NFL.
She won her gold metal in her engagment ring~ I love it! 

This couple had a beautiful wedding on tv show Platinum Weddings.


----------



## Theren

Has Jennifer Annistons ring appeared yet?


----------



## something.spicy

I love Katie Holmes's Ring


----------



## alessia70

waiting for Jen's ring too!


----------



## luvs*it*

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Sanya Ricahrds Ross rings from husband Aaron Ross-NFL.
> She won her gold metal in her engagment ring~ I love it!
> 
> This couple had a beautiful wedding on tv show Platinum Weddings.


 
*~*Her & Allyson are my fave track stars...love them!!*~*


----------



## Bag Fetish

pdiana said:
			
		

> i loved khloe's ring before and i really love the upgraded ring too it is soooooooooo sparkly!  gorgeous!



Do you  think maybe she has a ring guard around it!! 
If you stretch the "new" ring it looks like there are 3 bands there not including the wedding band.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Theren said:


> Has Jennifer Annistons ring appeared yet?



THIS!! I just heard and hauled my hiney over here hoping for a ring shot! 


I LOVE that the gossip was that Brad and Angie were getting married this weekend and instead Jen got engaged! Good for her!


----------



## KathyB

pdiana said:


> these rings don't match at all!  LOL



They sort of match, but her fingers are too short to pull of that much metal on one finger.


----------



## anitashah

Did anyone here posted Miley Cirus' Diamond Rings!
I think its the most costliest celebrity diamond ring!


----------



## Jennifer.L

anitashah said:


> Did anyone here posted Miley Cirus' Diamond Rings!
> I think its the most costliest celebrity diamond ring!



It was posted a few pages back.


----------



## bisbee

anitashah said:


> Did anyone here posted Miley Cirus' Diamond Rings!
> I think its the most costliest celebrity diamond ring!


 
Why would you say that? I'm sure there are many, many other rings that have been posted on this thread that cost a lot more than Miley's ring.


----------



## mp4

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Sanya Ricahrds Ross rings from husband Aaron Ross-NFL.
> She won her gold metal in her engagment ring~ I love it!
> 
> This couple had a beautiful wedding on tv show Platinum Weddings.



Even though Aaron Ross left the Giants, we routed for Sandra as if he hadn't!!!!  Good for her!!!!

I also came here to see if someone had the goods on Jennifer's ring.....


----------



## Jennifer.L

No pictures of Jennifer's ring, but according to Life & Style it's a "huge emerald cut with tapered baguettes". Also, a source says that it's "8cts" and "it's beautiful!"

http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2012...nt-ring-details-huge-emerald-cut-diamond.html


----------



## lucydee

Jennifer.L said:


> No pictures of Jennifer's ring, but according to Life & Style it's a "huge emerald cut with tapered baguettes". Also, a source says that it's "8cts" and "it's beautiful!"
> 
> http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2012...nt-ring-details-huge-emerald-cut-diamond.html


 
I love Jennifer and I can't wait to see her ring


----------



## DiaDiva

Didn't Angelina Jolie get an EC from Brad Pitt? Hope Jennifer's ring doesn't look too similar.


----------



## Jennifer.L

DiaDiva said:


> Didn't Angelina Jolie get an EC from Brad Pitt? Hope Jennifer's ring doesn't look too similar.



I honestly mean no disrespect when I say this, but why do you have to bring up Angelina and Brad? This is about Jenn's ring from Justin. If it's similar, the exact same, or something vastly different, it's has nothing to do with Angelina and/or Brad. Just let it be.


----------



## Jennifer.L

lucydee said:


> I love Jennifer and I can't wait to see her ring




Me too! I've always liked Jenn. I think she's a class act, and truly beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

^it was a fair question. . . c'mon.  I was going to say same thing.
If it is an emerald, then I think Justin cared more about finding something Jen likes than Brad was.  He seemed more interested in designing Jen's ring than he was making sure he gave her something that reflected her style.  Her style isn't fussy, an emerald is perfect for her IMO.


----------



## Jennifer.L

^ Fair question, or not; why does Angelina have to be brought up, at all? Who cares?! It seems like a conversation cannot be had, about Jenn, without bringing Angelina and/or Brad's name into the mix. Jenn and Brad have been divorced for years, and each are onto to new relationships, so why do they always need to be linked? It's old.

I do agree that it seems more fitting for Jenn, and that Justin, seemingly, took her likes into consideration.


----------



## Swanky

Because this is a forum... a message board, with hundreds of thousands of unique individuals and to some of us it's interesting. Why not just ignore it if it's so bothersome?


----------



## lucydee

Jennifer.L said:


> Me too! I've always liked Jenn. I think she's a class act, and truly beautiful.


 
I buy Life & Style every week; gotta have my gossip fix for my commute to City every morning so I will look forward to seeing if the pic is in there tomorrow of her ring.


----------



## DiaDiva

Jennifer.L said:


> I honestly mean no disrespect when I say this, but why do you have to bring up Angelina and Brad? This is about Jenn's ring from Justin. If it's similar, the exact same, or something vastly different, it's has nothing to do with Angelina and/or Brad. Just let it be.



Why can't I bring this up? It's merely an observation and I am not a fan of either actresses and was curious about why they both ended up with ECs as their e-rings. I am more interested in the ring designs and how different or alike they might be.


----------



## cakegirl

Dear Jennifer,
We are waiting! Please take that ring out on the town.
Love,
Everyone


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Include me on the list waiting to see Jennifer's ring.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

a huge emerald cut with tapered baguettes....::: sounds like a stunner!!  cant wait to see!!!!!


----------



## mp4

8ct emerald was widely reported on entertainment TV shows yesterday.....still waiting.....like everyone else!!!!


----------



## whoops

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> a huge emerald cut with tapered baguettes....::: sounds like a stunner!!  cant wait to see!!!!!



Sounds like it will be very much like Kate Hudson's ring?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I want to see Jen's ring too!!*~*


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

whoops said:
			
		

> Sounds like it will be very much like Kate Hudson's ring?



Yeah, good call, it might be! And I love her ring!  

Dying with anticipation over here!!


----------



## ame

I LOL'd at the 7-11 this morning when I went for soda. They had a cover on the newsstands "wedding of the century". Uh no Id say the royal wedding trumps that.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ame said:


> I LOL'd at the 7-11 this morning when I went for soda. They had a cover on the newsstands "wedding of the century". Uh no Id say the royal wedding trumps that.



hahaha yeah definitely not wedding of the century!

all this speculation about her e ring has really reminded me how much I disliked her one from brad...she is so cute and classy and it was so...not cute lol.

expectations are raging over this one...


----------



## lucydee

OK ladies, this is all I got from Life & Style Magazine.  

Life & Style Magazine Cover:






This is what they show as the ring, not really sure if it is "The One"
You know the magazines...






Another picture:


----------



## MatAllston

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## lucydee

MatAllston said:


> Thank you for posting this!


You're welcome


----------



## KathyB

lucydee said:


> OK ladies, this is all I got from Life & Style Magazine.
> 
> Life & Style Magazine Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they show as the ring, not really sure if it is "The One"
> You know the magazines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture:



Much nicer than the one from Brad.


----------



## Cullinan

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jlo 14.5 blue diamond
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/14.5%20ct%20blue.jpg



I love J Lo and this ring is amazing!!

I'm staying single due to health problems but if I met Mr Right, this would hit the spot!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Just came to see of there were any pictures of Avril Lavigne's new e-ring! She just got engaged to Nickelback singer Chad Kroeger, apparently the ring is 14 carats but that's all that was said!


----------



## originalheather

^^^I know, I'm excited to see the ring!

http://www.accesshollywood.com/avril-lavigne-engaged-to-nickelbacks-chad-kroeger_article_68810


----------



## ame

Forgive me for laughing hysterically at the fact that she's engaged to HIM.


----------



## bling*lover

ame said:
			
		

> Forgive me for laughing hysterically at the fact that she's engaged to HIM.



Totally forgiven, I did the same lol! I was just saying in Avril's thread in the celebs section that I didn't even know she had broken up with Brody! 

I hope they can make it work BUT.............!?!?


----------



## Bag Fetish

originalheather said:
			
		

> ^^^I know, I'm excited to see the ring!
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/avril-lavigne-engaged-to-nickelbacks-chad-kroeger_article_68810



Omg this is the first one reading abt this... How did all these other gossip mags not post this ....0_o


----------



## Swanky

maybe they care about as much as I do about her, and him . . .  
I do care about seeing the ring, but I think she's a hawt mess.  Him too.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## twitspie

Gorgeous ring...bigger version of Jessica Simpson's original E-ring I think?

Who is the guy (am in the UK)


----------



## ame

I do not get it.  He's the talentless schmuck douchecanoe singer of Nickleback, aka the band everyone on earth thinks suck but then people still buy their albums.


----------



## Theren

With a 14- carat ring.. most girls would say yes period... 6 months or no 6 months..


----------



## Swanky

I agree Ame, although IMO she's not a massive prize either.


----------



## designer1

They're already calling him "Chadravril"...lol


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree Ame, although IMO she's not a massive prize either.



lol NO she is not. I giggled a tiny bit when I saw "his first marriage, her second". This will likely go down in flames.


----------



## Stansy

designer1 said:


> They're already calling him "Chadravril"...lol


----------



## Swanky

We need to move our gossip to the Celeb Forum 
Be ready to defend your angst about him!


----------



## ame

Psh. My angst requires no defense. It's simply fact!


----------



## cakegirl

Theren said:


> With a 14- carat ring.. most girls would say yes period... 6 months or no 6 months..



Earplugs are a girl's best friend!


----------



## Vanille30

*The ring!!!! 
*


----------



## lucydee

I am not loving this ring at all.


----------



## bling*lover

andrea.eppolito said:
			
		

> As much as I love a big diamond, there is something to be said for a ring being proportionate to the hand of the wearer.
> And this ring, gorgeous as it is, is simply too large for her hand and frame!



Totally agree!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I like Jennifer and Avril's rings. Great additions to the thread


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/avrillavigne4768.jpg/



Holy $hit stars.... But I guess 14carats!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

twitspie said:
			
		

> Gorgeous ring...bigger version of Jessica Simpson's original E-ring I think?
> 
> Who is the guy (am in the UK)



Yes js was only 3 carats  I think.. This is 14

Chad from nickelback


----------



## lanasyogamama

cakegirl said:


> Earplugs are a girl's best friend!



Ugh, they're both making me roll her eyes.

Wasn't her other ring pretty amazing too?


----------



## HauteMama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree Ame, although IMO she's not a massive prize either.


 
Agreed. I just don't see this ending well, but perhaps if they both emerge uninked we can consider it a victory.

Regarding the ring, I like it. Yes, it's huge, but I've always appreciated pears.


----------



## xblackxstarx

That ring looks really weird on avril . I don't know if it's because it's her or because the ring is so big . I prefer the rings she wore last marriage lol


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Theren

cakegirl said:


> Earplugs are a girl's best friend!


 Truth!


----------



## Greentea

ame said:


> I do not get it.  He's the talentless schmuck douchecanoe singer of Nickleback, aka the band everyone on earth thinks suck but then people still buy their albums.



Totally.


----------



## Molls

ame said:


> I do not get it.  He's the talentless schmuck douchecanoe singer of Nickleback, aka the band everyone on earth thinks suck but then people still buy their albums.



Broad statement don't you think? I for one love Nickleback, I have purchased their music and LOVE IT!!!

As for her ring, it might be too large for such tiny fingers but looks like it's an incredible pear.


----------



## ame

Broad perhaps, but truefax besides obviously you. So one person thinks they don't suck.


----------



## Swanky

Let's get back to celebs RINGS!!!


----------



## NancyCP

I think these Gwyneth Paltrow rings are JAR. She has purchased from him in the past.


----------



## Swanky

*swoons*


----------



## ame

I could TOTALLY see those being JAR. She's got to be up there enough on the echelons to be one of his chosen few.  

I am seriously having a nails-on-the-chalkboard moment that she's got those two heavenly creations on two adjacent fingers.


----------



## NancyCP

ame said:


> I could TOTALLY see those being JAR. She's got to be up there enough on the echelons to be one of his chosen few.
> 
> I am seriously having a nails-on-the-chalkboard moment that she's got those two heavenly creations on two adjacent fingers.



She is. Lauren Santo Domingo is a good friend of hers and is a client of JAR's. You can get in through someone in the know or he won't let you in the store. If you can find it; there's no sign.


----------



## NancyCP

X


When it comes to JAR jewelery, it is extremely difficult. JAR is in  Paris at the Place de Vendome with no signage. You can only go in if you  no someone. Here is a good article about JAR. It is ten years old but  you get the info. However, if you want rings similar Leon Mege in NYC  does AMAZING micro pave work. Also William Goldberg has rings very  similar to GP's engagement ring. Good luck and please post any pics.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/art/3585042/Bedazzled-by-the-gems-of-JAR.html


----------



## Myrkur

andrea.eppolito said:


> As much as I love a big diamond, there is something to be said for a ring being proportionate to the hand of the wearer.
> And this ring, gorgeous as it is, is simply too large for her hand and frame!



I agree, I don't like her ring


----------



## Myrkur

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Khloe Kardashian Odom's engagment rings and bands
> Lisa Vander pump's diamond engagment ring ~ wish I could find a better photo.



I love khloe's rings and her nails


----------



## 2style

Hi Girls! Can anyone help id Danielle Jonas e ring> It looks huge!!! Cant find any pics out there other than the 3 carat one he proposed with, but if any of you have seen their new reality show, it looks way bigger than that!!!
Thanks


----------



## Pursegrrl

ame said:


> I do not get it. He's the *talentless schmuck douchecanoe* singer of Nickleback, aka the band everyone on earth thinks suck but then people still buy their albums.


 
LMAO!!  You owe me a new monitor!!  *PG goes to find monitor wipes*

And ITA with the other post that the ring is wayyyy disproportionate for her teeny frame.  But Le Sigh...it's 14 carats!!


----------



## babycinnamon

2style said:
			
		

> Hi Girls! Can anyone help id Danielle Jonas e ring> It looks huge!!! Cant find any pics out there other than the 3 carat one he proposed with, but if any of you have seen their new reality show, it looks way bigger than that!!!
> Thanks



hey!! on the second episode it showed a super close up of her ring and I paused the TV and took a pic! Her ring is gorgeous..!!!


----------



## canyongirl

Gwyneth's rings are AMAZING!  WOW!


----------



## designer1

Actress Elisha Cuthbert and Toronto Maple Leafs captain Dion Phaneuf are engaged!

Congrats! Can't wait to see her ring..I"m sure it will be upwards of 4 carats!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Vanessa Lachey







credit: yahoo


----------



## Nee_chelle

Vanessa Lachey again






credit: celebbabyscoop


----------



## lucydee

babycinnamon said:


> hey!! on the second episode it showed a super close up of her ring and I paused the TV and took a pic! Her ring is gorgeous..!!!


 
I was watching last night and I kept admiring her ring.  It looks gorgeous on her.  I like Danielle and love the clothes she wears 
Thanks for posting the pic of her ring!


----------



## needloub

babycinnamon said:


> hey!! on the second episode it showed a super close up of her ring and I paused the TV and took a pic! Her ring is gorgeous..!!!



Thanks for posting...it's gorgeous!  I always wanted to see a close-up...


----------



## babycinnamon

lucydee said:
			
		

> I was watching last night and I kept admiring her ring.  It looks gorgeous on her.  I like Danielle and love the clothes she wears
> Thanks for posting the pic of her ring!



you're welcome!  I love her too..she seems so down to earth!


----------



## babycinnamon

needloub said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting...it's gorgeous!  I always wanted to see a close-up...



you're welcome  I was really happy when they finally zoomed in and I quickly snapped a pic! Any idea on how many carats it is???


----------



## sheanabelle

Agree...I'm watching "Married to Jonas" because she is so super cute! And I dream about her ring!!


----------



## amber11

Kate Bosworth's engaged to michael (i think) polish, a director on a film they worked on together that is coming out later this year... been together a year


----------



## solange

amber11 said:
			
		

> Kate Bosworth's engaged to michael (i think) polish, a director on a film they worked on together that is coming out later this year... been together a year



I think she's usually just wearing a gold band in most pics. Nice ring.


----------



## Myrkur

babycinnamon said:


> hey!! on the second episode it showed a super close up of her ring and I paused the TV and took a pic! Her ring is gorgeous..!!!



Nice rings


----------



## lucydee

babycinnamon said:


> you're welcome  I was really happy when they finally zoomed in and I quickly snapped a pic! Any idea on how many carats it is???


Here are the details of Danielle Jonas Engagement Ring:
Disneydreaming.com:

Pictures have finally surfaced of the engagementring that Kevin Jonas purchased for his longtime girlfriend Danielle Deleasa. The ring was created by Jacob & Co. It is a platinum band with a solitaire cushion-cut 3 carat diamond. On the band itself are 210 round brilliant-cut pave diamonds totaling .72 carats. Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## lucydee

This is Danielle's wedding band:

Danielle&#8217;s wedding band is 18 carat white gold and consists of 3.83 carats of diamonds! Wow!







Kevins wedding band also by Jacob & Co.  Detials: Kevin&#8217;s wedding band is stainless steel and has 2.24 carats of diamonds.


----------



## lucydee

As you can see I am in love with Danielle's rings!


----------



## Myrkur

Is he a jonas brother?


----------



## lucydee

Myrkur said:


> Is he a jonas brother?


YES! Kevin Jonas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her rings too! Kevin has always seemed to have very nice taste.


----------



## chessmont

lucydee said:


> Kevins wedding band also by Jacob & Co.  Detials: Kevins wedding band is stainless steel and has 2.24 carats of diamonds.



I wouldn't like the name of the jeweler on my wedding band  (kevin's) - or is that just for stock photos?


----------



## lucydee

chessmont said:


> I wouldn't like the name of the jeweler on my wedding band (kevin's) - or is that just for stock photos?


 
I don't know.  When you look at Danielles ring you see the J&CO. stamped inside the platinum like you would Tacori or any other designer name.

Not really sure about Kevins ring if it was just used for advertising to let people know who made his wedding band.


----------



## ame

So she's reset into a halo then...I liked the original so much more!


----------



## lucydee

ame said:


> So she's reset into a halo then...I liked the original so much more!


I thought the same thing but when I saw her ring again today on the show its the same ring as the one in the photo I posted.  I think the halo is on the ring I posted but on the picture the other op posted its from a different angle so it looks like much more halo.
They repeated the show again today and I took a closer look, looks like the same ring.


----------



## sheanabelle

lucydee said:


> This is Danielle's wedding band:
> 
> Danielles wedding band is 18 carat white gold and consists of 3.83 carats of diamonds! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so obsessed with this band!!!


----------



## lucydee

sheanabelle said:


> lucydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Danielle's wedding band:
> 
> Danielles wedding band is 18 carat white gold and consists of 3.83 carats of diamonds! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so obsessed with this band!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this band too!  As a matter of fact, I got an anniversary upgrade this past June on my engagement ring.  I posted pics here in June on "engagement rings what does yours look like" and have yet to choose my band.  I like this one very much.
> Still deciding what I want but I think something like this one would compliment my engagement as it is platinum with full cut diamonds not pave
Click to expand...


----------



## syrahsyrah

Anyone have pictures of newly married Blake Lively's rings?!


----------



## solange

Looking forward to seeing it/them.


----------



## Swanky

Elisha Cuthbert









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-ring-watches-US-Open-fianc-Dion-Phaneuf.html


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Elisha Cuthbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-ring-watches-US-Open-fianc-Dion-Phaneuf.html



is that a pear?  it looks big!


----------



## ame

I was awaiting that one! He makes good bank. DH actually told me about this one, I giggled bec he does not care at all about celebs. Just hockey.


----------



## NancyCP

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> is that a pear?  it looks big!



Think so.


----------



## NancyCP

Didn't know she got engaged. Here is the ring.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

NancyCP said:


> Didn't know she got engaged. Here is the ring.



dont know who that is but I really like her ring!!


----------



## needloub

^I do believe she is the actress who appeared in _Beverly Hills 90210_ towards the end as well as _Lipstick Jungle_ (which I loved)...isn't she engaged to the very handsome chef Curtis Stone?  Beautiful ring!!


----------



## ame

Yes to both, and yes she's engaged to Curtis Stone the HOTTIE.


----------



## bisbee

ame said:


> Yes to both, and yes she's engaged to Curtis Stone the HOTTIE.



We certainly agree about Curtis Stone!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ame said:


> Yes to both, and yes she's engaged to Curtis Stone the HOTTIE.



oohh I know him!  the blond one right?  lucky girl!


----------



## Swanky

He's delish!!  She's cute, I liked her on Lipstick Jungle, her look is unique.


----------



## JackieU

beautiful


----------



## lucydee

NancyCP said:


> Didn't know she got engaged. Here is the ring.


Very nice ring!


----------



## Swanky

Blake Lively - gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Blake's ring! Beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Blake Lively - gorgeous ring!!!
> 
> View attachment 1874342


this is gorgeous!!! does anyone the specs on this beauty? 

lucky girl.....gorgeous ring and gorgeous fiance


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Blake's rings are gorgeous.  Scarlett's were tiny compared to Blake's.  Ryan did a good job. lol*


----------



## Swanky

Our celeb forum, lol!


----------



## lilly_mae

DebbieAnn said:


> *Blake's rings are gorgeous. Scarlett's were tiny compared to Blake's. Ryan did a good job. lol*


 To be honest , I much preferred Scarlett's ring to Blakes. I just don't like hers


----------



## cakegirl

Blake's rings are perfect. I like the oval.


----------



## NancyCP

lilly_mae said:


> To be honest , I much preferred Scarlett's ring to Blakes. I just don't like hers



I agree. I think an asscher or cushion cut would have been better. However I LOVE the micro pave wedding band. 

6 carats?


----------



## whoops

lilly_mae said:
			
		

> To be honest , I much preferred Scarlett's ring to Blakes. I just don't like hers



Agreed! I've always liked how when they were together it will a very simple solitaire and not so over the top like so many celeb rings. They were such a low-key couple. How crazy for him to go from Alanis morrisette to Scarlett to Blake! I think he was engaged to Alanis too?


----------



## Hermesaholic

whoops said:


> Agreed! I've always liked how when they were together it will a very simple solitaire and not so over the top like so many celeb rings. They were such a low-key couple. How crazy for him to go from Alanis morrisette to Scarlett to Blake! I think he was engaged to Alanis too?



i know this is off topic but i think he is a bit of a freak..........


----------



## LDDChanel

I think Blake's ring is perfect! Love it.


----------



## alessia70

i like blake's ring, its different from the cushions you see so often these days. and she wears it well.


----------



## triotrio

I'm sorry you guys, but it reminds me of an egg. I'm not feeling it at all. 

And yeah, his relationship history would give me pause. But she's 25 and maybe not the sharpest tool in the box, so....


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i dont like blake's rings...I may be the minority...but thats okay :giggles:

(btw I still think the whole situation is weird...)


----------



## Theren

LDDChanel said:
			
		

> I think Blake's ring is perfect! Love it.



I agree completely


----------



## lucydee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Blake Lively - gorgeous ring!!!
> 
> View attachment 1874342


 
Thanks for posting this!
I think it suits her very well.  I love it on her!


----------



## needloub

I like the oval shape...I wish her band had more width...


----------



## KristyDarling

Am I seeing things or is Blake's wedding band in rose or yellow gold?  If so, that was an interesting move to pair it with a white-metal engagement ring.


----------



## lilly_mae

whoops said:


> Agreed! I've always liked how when they were together it will a very simple solitaire and not so over the top like so many celeb rings. They were such a low-key couple. How crazy for him to go from Alanis morrisette to Scarlett to Blake! I think he was engaged to Alanis too?


 Oh I think you are right , quite sure he was engaged to her also! Yes I totally agree I  really liked Scarlett's solitaire and the gold it was set in, wonder whats happens to their old rings?


----------



## lilly_mae

Coco Austin ( Ice t's wife)


----------



## ame

YIKES. Those nails.


----------



## KristyDarling

andrea.eppolito said:


> The band looks like it's in rose gold. So do the prongs on the center stone...



Huh! Good eye!


----------



## deltalady

I love Blake's rings!  Very classy.


----------



## justkell

Blake Lively's ring:


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE the contrast between a large stone a teeny delicate band 
I chose it for me as well, I just love the juxtaposition!


----------



## needloub

andrea.eppolito said:


> I said the same thing! I feel like the engagement ring needed something more substantial and with more substance to balance it all out.
> 
> Perfect example of getting the width right:  Khloe Kardashian.  The size of her bands match the width of her engagement ring so well.  Keeps it consistent, balanced and uniform.



If her oval was smaller it would be perfect to me...just don't like the proportions.  A perfect example of great proportions...Kate Beckinsale!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE the contrast between a large stone a teeny delicate band
> I chose it for me as well, I just love the juxtaposition!



I love it too! I think it looks very elegant.


----------



## CMM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE the contrast between a large stone a teeny delicate band
> I chose it for me as well, I just love the juxtaposition!


 
Completely agree Swanky. I think the rings look amazing on her hand.


----------



## douzz

justkell said:


> Blake Lively's ring:



According to http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/09/17/blake-lively-engagement-ring-wedding/



> Ryan chose Lorraine Schwartz to help him find a flawless, *light pink oval diamond*, a spokesperson for the jeweler says. They worked together to design a custom setting in rose gold and pave diamonds with a nod to deco. Her rose gold wedding ring, also by Schwartz, boasts a series of delicate diamonds, and complements her engagement sparkler well.



doesn't seem light pink tho


----------



## lucydee

justkell said:


> Blake Lively's ring:


 I do see a hint of pink in the diamond.
I love this ring on her finger


----------



## Swanky

Look at Kate Hudson's, Beth Stern's, Beyonce's, Melania *****'s, Reese Witherspoon's,  Mariah Carey's, Angelina Jolie's, etc . . .


----------



## Hermesaholic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE the contrast between a large stone a teeny delicate band
> I chose it for me as well, I just love the juxtaposition!



I would love to find a band like this.....pink gold with pink diamonds.  I wonder where you could find some like this?


----------



## Swanky

Google   Google images showed me all of those!


----------



## ame

Kate Hudson isn't married yet that I know of.


----------



## Swanky

She's not, but he put a ring on it!


----------



## Cullinan

The celebrities seem to go for the biggest rings possible, but my choice would be more of a rare stone than a giant rock as I've got tiny hands.


----------



## originalheather

Sylvie van der Vaart's e-ring upgrade

(mokkels)


----------



## originalheather

Another shot...


----------



## MCF

Cullinan said:


> The celebrities seem to go for the biggest rings possible, but my choice would be more of a rare stone than a giant rock as I've got tiny hands.



I agree with you. Some of the giant rings are beautiful but I wouldn't want to wear them everyday.  I would want an engagement ring I could wear all the time.


----------



## NancyCP

MCF said:


> I agree with you. Some of the giant rings are beautiful but I wouldn't want to wear them everyday.  I would want an engagement ring I could wear all the time.



Yes, quality over quantity.


----------



## deltalady

Jenny Farley (J. Woww from Jersey Shore)  source: E! News


----------



## jayne01

Hermesaholic said:


> I would love to find a band like this.....pink gold with pink diamonds. I wonder where you could find some like this?


 
Simon G does a lot of rose gold with pink diamonds!


----------



## karo

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## bergafer3

^Why does she have two huge rings on the same finger, it takes away from the beauty of the rings.


----------



## mjlover1977

karo said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones



This makes no sense at all ....


----------



## MCF

karo said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones



i love the emerald ring


----------



## aristrocrat

Does any one have Blue or Green diamond engagement rings
I don't consider Jlo's engagement ring as Blue  because if any has seen Hope diamond they would understand what is the majestic beauty of Blue diamond


----------



## NancyCP

aristrocrat said:


> Does any one have Blue or Green diamond engagement rings
> I don't consider Jlo's engagement ring as Blue  because if any has seen Hope diamond they would understand what is the majestic beauty of Blue diamond



JLO's blue diamond ring is a real blue just not as vivid as the Hope. 

Blue diamonds are exceedingly rare and cost around $400,000 per carat. Crazy!

Here is a picture of a 6.01 cushion cut vivid blue diamond that was sold at Sotheby's. 

Are you on Pinterest? I have pins of blue and green diamonds on my Baubles of a Trophy Wife board.


----------



## aristrocrat

NancyCP said:


> JLO's blue diamond ring is a real blue just not as vivid as the Hope.
> 
> Blue diamonds are exceedingly rare and cost around $400,000 per carat. Crazy!
> 
> Here is a picture of a 6.01 cushion cut vivid blue diamond that was sold at Sotheby's.
> 
> Are you on Pinterest? I have pins of blue and green diamonds on my Baubles of a Trophy Wife board.




No i am not on Pinterest,but thanks for clearing up  
 I love  blue diamonds


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Joanna Garcia Swisher 4carat center stone engagement ring and band. I hope there are better photos out there.


----------



## Cullinan

NancyCP said:


> JLO's blue diamond ring is a real blue just not as vivid as the Hope.
> 
> Blue diamonds are exceedingly rare and cost around $400,000 per carat. Crazy!
> 
> Here is a picture of a 6.01 cushion cut vivid blue diamond that was sold at Sotheby's.
> 
> Are you on Pinterest? I have pins of blue and green diamonds on my Baubles of a Trophy Wife board.




This ring is gorgeous - I'd give anything for a ring like that!!!

At the moment I'm just wearing a white marquise that I bought myself...


----------



## alessia70

karo said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones



really nice emerald ring!


----------



## Stephie2800

NancyCP said:


> JLO's blue diamond ring is a real blue just not as vivid as the Hope.
> 
> Blue diamonds are exceedingly rare and cost around $400,000 per carat. Crazy!
> 
> Here is a picture of a 6.01 cushion cut vivid blue diamond that was sold at Sotheby's.
> 
> Are you on Pinterest? I have pins of blue and green diamonds on my Baubles of a Trophy Wife board.



Wow...


----------



## firstaid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE the contrast between a large stone a teeny delicate band
> I chose it for me as well, I just love the juxtaposition!




I do too. It really looks great on her finger too.


----------



## Livia1

Finally pics of Jennifer Aniston's ring ...


http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Huge-Engagement-Ring-Pictures-25348307



> Jennifer Aniston flashed her engagement ring while out in Santa Fe with fiancé Justin Theroux on Saturday. The couple announced their engagement in August after Justin popped the question on his 41st birthday. She was spotted wearing a thin gold band shortly after, but this is the first we're seeing of the huge diamond.
> 
> Jennifer and Justin got away to New Mexico for the weekend during a break from Jen's latest project, We're the Millers, which has been filming in Albuquerque. She started working on the comedy over the Summer, but also appeared in front of the cameras for a funny SmartWater ad that spoofs the constant pregnancy rumors surrounding the star.


----------



## solange

Well, it's ... big ...  Maybe I need a clearer image of it?


----------



## designer1

originalheather said:


> Another shot...


who is she..she is VERY cute, ring is VERY large!


----------



## alessia70

designer1 said:


> who is she..she is VERY cute, ring is VERY large!



thats sylvie van der vaart, a dutch tv personality and wife of dutch soccer player rafael van der vaart.


----------



## alessia70

Livia1 said:


> Finally pics of Jennifer Aniston's ring ...
> 
> 
> in either case it already looks nicer than the one she got from brad


----------



## designer1

alessia70 said:


> thats sylvie van der vaart, a dutch tv personality and wife of dutch soccer player rafael van der vaart.



no wonder I don't know of her, I don't watch soccer, or Dutch TV


----------



## mzbag

Livia1 said:


> Finally pics of Jennifer Aniston's ring ...
> 
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Huge-Engagement-Ring-Pictures-25348307


 
Stunning IcE ! Luv it looks lovely on Jennifer !


----------



## TravelBug

alessia70 said:


> Livia1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally pics of Jennifer Aniston's ring ...
> 
> 
> in either case it already looks nicer than the one she got from brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely.  That other ring looked like a snail, or I can name a few other even less attractive things it resembled.   Even though the image is not so clear the ring looks very simple and elegant, and no fuss - the opposite of 'the other ring'.
Click to expand...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Livia1 said:


> Finally pics of Jennifer Aniston's ring ...
> 
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Jennifer-Aniston-Huge-Engagement-Ring-Pictures-25348307



HUGE!  omg need clear pics!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

another shot of Jennifer anistons....I am not so sure about it...looks costumey to me...but will reserve judgement until a better pic comes out!


----------



## Hermesaholic

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> another shot of Jennifer anistons....I am not so sure about it...looks costumey to me...but will reserve judgement until a better pic comes out!




this looks nothing like the other ring.  short and roundish   ????????????


----------



## Swanky

I agree, it's weird. . .  but the sun can really jack up a ring so


----------



## scarlet555

It's a big ring... But I don't know why the brad Pitt ring has more character.


----------



## Theren

Is this her real ring or is she wearing a decoy on purpose to fool the press? It just looks fakeish


----------



## Candice0985

it doesn't look sparkley or clear in any of the pictures....i'm thinking this is a decoy ring? I need clear pics on a red carpet or something to really see it!


----------



## NancyCP

Candice0985 said:


> it doesn't look sparkley or clear in any of the pictures....i'm thinking this is a decoy ring? I need clear pics on a red carpet or something to really see it!


 
Agreed.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> it doesn't look sparkley or clear in any of the pictures....i'm thinking this is a decoy ring? I need clear pics on a red carpet or something to really see it!



i am hoping it is not the real thing either...I really dont like it...


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i am hoping it is not the real thing either...I really dont like it...


maybe it's just really dirty and needs a good cleaning? it has potential to be gorgeous tho


----------



## aristrocrat

A lot of celebs have big rings which looks gaudy than  being classic


----------



## lanasyogamama

A huge a** ring doesn't seem like JAs style.


----------



## ame

Looks rose-cut to me.


----------



## triotrio

It's.....not good.




Not good at all.....


----------



## Megs

I can't decide if that ring is real - but from the pics so far, I don't think it's flattering on her


----------



## ms.jayn

it's not elegant and too big where it's almost tacky.. i think it's just as bad as her first one.


----------



## YSoLovely

Blake Lively








celeb*tchy


----------



## Theren

YSoLovely said:


> Blake Lively
> 
> View attachment 1905952
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905963
> 
> 
> 
> celeb*tchy


 
wow her ring is amazing!


----------



## TaylorEsq

Blake Lively's ring is stunning!

Jen Aniston's is hideous.  It doesn't seem to be her style and it looks like really fake.


----------



## cakegirl

I liked Blake's ring better in the earlier pictures. I prefer fat ovals to long thinner ones-it makes her fingers look really long. I'm not saying anything about jen's ring until there are better pictures. We can't even tell what shape it is yet.


----------



## No Cute

Both JA's and BL's rings look hideous to me.  The pics make them just look fake and tacky.  Could be they are beautiful, but the pics make them look awful.


----------



## Blyen

I don't like Blake's ring,it does nothing for me.


----------



## scarlet555

You'd think JA could hire a PR firm with a good lens contrast like the ones of Blake's staged photos of her rings!  Unless JA ring is so bad, it had to be a blurry picture.


----------



## ellieroma

YSoLovely said:


> Blake Lively
> 
> View attachment 1905952
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905963
> 
> 
> 
> celeb*tchy




wow that is beautiful. i love how it sparkles in the first picture


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

still not a fan of Blake's ring, but you can kinda see the pink tint better here!


----------



## needloub

cakegirl said:


> I liked Blake's ring better in the earlier pictures. I prefer fat ovals to long thinner ones-it makes her fingers look really long. I'm not saying anything about jen's ring until there are better pictures. We can't even tell what shape it is yet.



I prefer "fatter" ovals as well


----------



## amoxie92

Jennifer's ring is sooo UGLY! I'm hopeful it's the pic


----------



## aristrocrat

I love Rees's Ashoka cut ring


----------



## luckylux

Love Blake's ring!  I love chubbier ovals too, but she's got the long fingers to pull it off.  Not sure what to think of Jennifer's ring... I need a better picture.


----------



## jmaemonte

Jacqui Ainsley (engaged to Guy Ritchie) from people.com


----------



## twigski

cakegirl said:


> *I liked Blake's ring better in the earlier pictures.* I prefer fat ovals to long thinner ones-it makes her fingers look really long. I'm not saying anything about jen's ring until there are better pictures. We can't even tell what shape it is yet.


 
I agree with you.


----------



## Babsiegirl

jmaemonte said:
			
		

> Jacqui Ainsley (engaged to Guy Ritchie) from people.com



I wonder how many carats that is?!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

another shot a day after the first shot we got...at least you can see some sparkle going on here.  Its from glamour's blog.  I am waiting for better pics but it raised my expectation up one more notch...I mean its too huge, but at least it doesnt look dull as per earlier pics


----------



## too_cute

DebbieAnn said:


> *Blake's rings are gorgeous. Scarlett's were tiny compared to Blake's. Ryan did a good job. lol*


agreed. much prettier ring.


----------



## lucydee

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> another shot a day after the first shot we got...at least you can see some sparkle going on here. Its from glamour's blog. I am waiting for better pics but it raised my expectation up one more notch...I mean its too huge, but at least it doesnt look dull as per earlier pics


Man that is some finger coverage!
I like it!


----------



## lucydee

Rosie O'Donnell & Michelle Rounds display Harry Winston Engagement Ring:
courtesy of NY Daily News.


----------



## lucydee

Another photo of Michelles ring on her finger:


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lucydee said:


> Another photo of Michelles ring on her finger:



love that ring


----------



## lucydee

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> love that ring


 
Me too!
I got mine made to replicate the harry winston ring without the Harry Winston Price


----------



## Stephie2800

lucydee said:


> Me too!
> I got mine made to replicate the harry winston ring without the Harry Winston Price



How many carats is the center of her stone, you think?


----------



## Myrkur

I don't like blake her ring


----------



## oahctrec

Michaele Salahi shows off her new 11-carat engagement ring, which she got Sunday night during an onstage proposal from her boyfriend, Journey guitarist Neal Schon. ( Neal Schon )
About that ring: A jeweler friend sent him a couple diamonds. He picked the oval stone. &ldquo;It&rsquo;s big but it doesn&rsquo;t look gaudy.&rdquo;

Credit: Washington Post

http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/r...3d967e0-16f2-11e2-9855-71f2b202721b_blog.html


----------



## Theren

oahctrec said:


> Michaele Salahi shows off her new 11-carat engagement ring, which she got Sunday night during an onstage proposal from her boyfriend, Journey guitarist Neal Schon. ( Neal Schon )
> About that ring: A jeweler friend sent him a couple diamonds. He picked the oval stone. &ldquo;It&rsquo;s big but it doesn&rsquo;t look gaudy.&rdquo;
> 
> Credit: Washington Post
> 
> http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/r...3d967e0-16f2-11e2-9855-71f2b202721b_blog.html


 

Wow..this is obnoxious!


----------



## ame

And totally fitting for her. She'll be like his 5th or 6th.


----------



## luvs*it*

oahctrec said:


> Michaele Salahi shows off her new 11-carat engagement ring, which she got Sunday night during an onstage proposal from her boyfriend, Journey guitarist Neal Schon. ( Neal Schon )
> About that ring: A jeweler friend sent him a couple diamonds. He picked the oval stone. &ldquo;It&rsquo;s big but it doesn&rsquo;t look gaudy.&rdquo;
> 
> Credit: Washington Post
> 
> http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/r...3d967e0-16f2-11e2-9855-71f2b202721b_blog.html


 
*~*It would be beautiful if it wasn't so...huge.*~*


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

FYI jenn aniston is going to be on chelsea lately tonight...I will be stalking for her ring!!!  i am sure she will be wearing it/showing it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

oahctrec said:


> Michaele Salahi shows off her new 11-carat engagement ring, which she got Sunday night during an onstage proposal from her boyfriend, Journey guitarist Neal Schon. ( Neal Schon )
> About that ring: A jeweler friend sent him a couple diamonds. He picked the oval stone. &ldquo;It&rsquo;s big but it doesn&rsquo;t look gaudy.&rdquo;
> 
> Credit: Washington Post
> 
> http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/r...3d967e0-16f2-11e2-9855-71f2b202721b_blog.html



kind of like the ring  

but GIRL!  get a better manicurist!


----------



## bergafer3

^ I agree, you have 11ct on your hands and nails look like that!


----------



## lanasyogamama

oahctrec said:
			
		

> Michaele Salahi shows off her new 11-carat engagement ring, which she got Sunday night during an onstage proposal from her boyfriend, Journey guitarist Neal Schon. ( Neal Schon )
> About that ring: A jeweler friend sent him a couple diamonds. He picked the oval stone. &ldquo;It&rsquo;s big but it doesn&rsquo;t look gaudy.&rdquo;
> 
> Credit: Washington Post
> 
> http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/reliable-source/post/more-on-neal-schons-engagement-to-michaele-salahi-on-stage-proposal-and-11-carat-diamond/2012/10/15/c3d967e0-16f2-11e2-9855-71f2b202721b_blog.html



It doesn't?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Jahpson said:


> Evelyn Lozada - fiance to NFL's New England Patriots wide receiver Chad Johnson
> 
> blog.vh1.com/files/gallery/evelyn-style-seen-1331325991/ring-1331326024.jpg
> 
> Source: Vh1



Love this!


----------



## EpiFanatic

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Sanya Ricahrds Ross rings from husband Aaron Ross-NFL.
> She won her gold metal in her engagment ring~ I love it!
> 
> This couple had a beautiful wedding on tv show Platinum Weddings.



Omg.  She had her e-ring bling on when she won her gold medal!!  O
How awesome is that?!  I'm a runner so that means its ok to wear my ring at my next marathon!  Lol!  Super fun.


----------



## Jahpson

YSoLovely said:


> Blake Lively
> 
> View attachment 1905952
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905963
> 
> 
> 
> celeb*tchy



wow, look at that sparkle!


----------



## EpiFanatic

jmaemonte said:


> Kristin Cavallari (credit STARTRAKS)



Really love this ascher cut!!  Looks young and fresh, and chic.  I love halos but Please do not put one around this!!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kristin Cavallari...it looks prettier than it did at first.  I think it could be the lighting.  I still think the setting should be more delicate...*~*
> 
> Credit: Tlfan



Now that I can see the setting closer, I like it more.  I love the more substantial settings.  I wish I had fingers that could carry it off.  IMO, I love her ring on her.



eye candy said:


> Kimmie's idol.  Elizabeth Taylor and her favorite Krupp diamond.  39ct.
> 
> According to legend, Princess Margaret spotted the 39-carat Krupp diamond on Elizabeth Taylor's finger and exclaimed, "That's the most vulgar thing I've ever seen!". The actress offered to let the stylish royal try on the bauble, one of many dazzling gifts from fifth husband, Richard Burton. Watching the Princess' eyes sparkle as she examined the jewel, the quick-witted star famously quipped: "See? It's not so vulgar now, is it?".



Liz was so fabulous, she could wear 39 carats with a denim shirt and look like she was born with it on.  If it was vulgar, she owned it!


----------



## mp4

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> FYI jenn aniston is going to be on chelsea lately tonight...I will be stalking for her ring!!!  i am sure she will be wearing it/showing it!



Saw it!  She looked really happy and had the ring on.  I'm sure someone with the right frame-by-frame viewing can get a good shot.

I'm thinking that Ame was right....it looks old miner cut or rose cut.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mp4 said:


> Saw it!  She looked really happy and had the ring on.  I'm sure someone with the right frame-by-frame viewing can get a good shot.
> 
> I'm thinking that Ame was right....it looks old miner cut or rose cut.



she was so cute!!  tearing up and getting girly giggly!  You know, I never really liked her that much (never a Friends fan and he movies are always pretty terrible) but the more and more interviews I see with her, I really like her!

I am going to try to freeze frame to get a better look.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

EpiFanatic said:


> Now that I can see the setting closer, I like it more.  I love the more substantial settings.  I wish I had fingers that could carry it off.  IMO, I love her ring on her.



love her ring!  (her..not so much!  )


----------



## ame

Yea it looked like something antique style/antique to me for sure. Assuming that's her actual ring and not something standing in for the public and she wears someting else when not out in public.


----------



## alessia70

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> another shot a day after the first shot we got...at least you can see some sparkle going on here.  Its from glamour's blog.  I am waiting for better pics but it raised my expectation up one more notch...I mean its too huge, but at least it doesnt look dull as per earlier pics



looks really nice! its big but not gaudy, cant wait for better pics!
and sooooo much better than her snail-ring from brad.


----------



## NancyCP

Some speculation if this is her engagement ring or not. Either way it's  beautiful.


----------



## ame

Would be my assumption as she recently did get engaged.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

NancyCP said:


> Some speculation if this is her engagement ring or not. Either way it's  beautiful.



LOVE this ring!!


----------



## triotrio

She actually just got quietly married, in Rome. But I'm not sure this is her e-ring. It feels like a loaner for the red carpet to me. 

She and her new husband are really low-key and I would be suprised if she didn't have a fairly low-key ring.


----------



## Cullinan

MCF said:


> I agree with you. Some of the giant rings are beautiful but I wouldn't want to wear them everyday.  I would want an engagement ring I could wear all the time.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my New Man will be the one for all the time!!!


----------



## Swanky

triotrio said:


> She actually just got quietly married, in Rome. But I'm not sure this is her e-ring. It feels like a loaner for the red carpet to me.
> 
> She and her new husband are really low-key and I would be suprised if she didn't have a fairly low-key ring.



Who?


----------



## NancyCP

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who?



Cat Deeley.


----------



## beklah324

karo said:


> Her e-ring is the one with three stones and the plain band is her wedding band. The white diamond eternity band is what she got after the wedding.  I only wonder what did she get for giving birth to their baby boy a few months ago, but I bet it's gorgeous



Sorry that I'm bumping and quoting 2 months later   But I thought I would reply anyway.  It's almost 4am and I feel like crap, so I figured the best medicine was to type a novel 

I don't know if the 3-stone ring is her engagement ring or not.  I believe the first time she wore it or we saw it was at the 2006 Oscars, which was a couples months after giving birth, so that's why I always thought it was a push present.

If I remember correctly, Ben proposed in April, on Jen's birthday or around it.  The first ring, which everyone assumed was her e-ring, on her wedding finger was the eternity band.  It was a pretty significant picture because everyone saw for the first time the ring and her baby bump.  People magazine even had a celebrity e-ring quiz and Jennifer was in it.  It said...*Ben Affleck gave his love this 4.5-carat, Harry Winston eternity band before they tied the knot on 2005 in Parrot Cay on the Turks and Caicos Islands.*  Here is the picture...






And you could be right, the 3-stone could very well be her engagement ring.  It could be a 2nd one.  Maybe she wanted a more traditional ring and maybe that is what was on her finger the day they got married or maybe he slipped that ring on her finger when they got married.

She doesn't seem to wear the 3-stone ring a lot in candids, sometimes she does but usually she wears all the bands or at least the eternity and her wedding band.  She usually trots out the 3-stone for red carpet events.

I hope no one thinks I'm trying to be snotty or anything, I'm just way too obsessed with Ben Affleck.  So that picture was devastating to my inner crush and is burned in my memory


----------



## karo

^^^ That's really interesting. Thanks for all the details. Which ever is her ering, she's lucky to have a husband who buys her such a gorgeous jewelry  Love the HW diamond band!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ame said:


> The smaller stones used in the melee are overall smaller than the main stone, so because the facets are smaller overall, less light is required to brighten the overall stone to the eye. It's less light coming back, and the eye can 'process it' better without the pupil shrinking. Larger stones will return the light back to the eye in a broader flash and the pupil contracts a little to accept that light and protect itself. So it's not that it's necessarily darker overall, it's that the light is too great back at the human eye and the eye of the camera lens in this case, and the aperture (pupil) closes down. That plus the combination of how the angles work together in a larger stone versus a smaller stone, even if both has ideal proportions and angles, will make how light interplays within the stone different and in some lighting scenarios, give a darker appearance.  Does that make sense?



Makes Total sense.  oMG AME, you rock!! Sorry im coming across this so late.  The first time I'm going through this whole thread.  I LOVE understanding this stuff.  And you explain it in a way that laymen can understand.  I wish there was a thread for diamond education b/c this is a better explanation than anything I have found on the web, and trust me I have been digging and researching for hundreds of hours.  The reference thread doesn't have stuff this informative and useful.


----------



## EpiFanatic

beklah324 said:


> Sorry that I'm bumping and quoting 2 months later   But I thought I would reply anyway.  It's almost 4am and I feel like crap, so I figured the best medicine was to type a novel
> 
> I don't know if the 3-stone ring is her engagement ring or not.  I believe the first time she wore it or we saw it was at the 2006 Oscars, which was a couples months after giving birth, so that's why I always thought it was a push present.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Ben proposed in April, on Jen's birthday or around it.  The first ring, which everyone assumed was her e-ring, on her wedding finger was the eternity band.  It was a pretty significant picture because everyone saw for the first time the ring and her baby bump.  People magazine even had a celebrity e-ring quiz and Jennifer was in it.  It said...*Ben Affleck gave his love this 4.5-carat, Harry Winston eternity band before they tied the knot on 2005 in Parrot Cay on the Turks and Caicos Islands.*  Here is the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you could be right, the 3-stone could very well be her engagement ring.  It could be a 2nd one.  Maybe she wanted a more traditional ring and maybe that is what was on her finger the day they got married or maybe he slipped that ring on her finger when they got married.
> 
> She doesn't seem to wear the 3-stone ring a lot in candids, sometimes she does but usually she wears all the bands or at least the eternity and her wedding band.  She usually trots out the 3-stone for red carpet events.
> 
> I hope no one thinks I'm trying to be snotty or anything, I'm just way too obsessed with Ben Affleck.  So that picture was devastating to my inner crush and is burned in my memory



I have loved Ben A since he did Chasing Amy so I am so glad he married a sweet girl like Jennifer Garner and am soooo impressed at his jewelry purchasing choices and frequency.  . Makes him even HOTTER!!  :giggles:


----------



## triotrio

Confirmation that Cat Deeley did in fact, go smaller and more low key for her e-ring. 

I don't know how to post pics, but here's the link!


----------



## Stephie2800

Swedish princess Madeleine got engaged to Chris O´Neill. 

Her ring from Chris is the one on the top left side.

Pic from www.royaldish.com.


----------



## lanasyogamama

triotrio said:


> Confirmation that Cat Deeley did in fact, go smaller and more low key for her e-ring.
> 
> I don't know how to post pics, but here's the link!



Good for her, that takes guts.


----------



## Younna

I like princess Madeleine's. Very pretty and a nice looking size for her.


----------



## RB_CA

Better shot of Jennifer Aniston's from Glamour.com


----------



## Theren

RB_CA said:


> Better shot of Jennifer Aniston's from Glamour.com


 
not a fan AT ALL


----------



## karo

Hmmm, Jennifer Aniston's ring looks really nice, but it looks rather like crystal than diamond... I hope we will see some better pics soon.


----------



## NancyCP

RB_CA said:


> Better shot of Jennifer Aniston's from Glamour.com



Want to really like this ring a lot but just can't. It looks like a very poor quality diamond or a white sapphire. Maybe she will get another ring.


----------



## Hermesaholic

it looks like a huge rose cut diamond


----------



## Swanky

I like it! Looks like an antique cut, and in yellow gold it really suits her IMO.


----------



## TechPrincess

luvchnl said:


> *Yes, I think so as well.  It reminds me of a Bumble Bee with wings spread out ready to fly.
> The stones are beautiful, it's something about the settings design that bothers me.
> *



It reminds me of a gumball machine ring


----------



## TechPrincess

Not a fan ... there is no fire or sparkle to it.


----------



## Cullinan

It's a long way from my choice of a dream ring...


----------



## einseine

RB_CA said:


> Better shot of Jennifer Aniston's from Glamour.com


 
I like it!  Love simple solitiare!!  Antique taste X YG is also nice.


----------



## Candice0985

RB_CA said:


> Better shot of Jennifer Aniston's from Glamour.com


much better picture. I'm a fan of rose cut diamonds and the huge flashes of colorful fire they throw! so one this is size would be crazy sparkle!


----------



## Cullinan

Candice0985 said:


> much better picture. I'm a fan of rose cut diamonds and the huge flashes of colorful fire they throw! so one this is size would be crazy sparkle!




I also like rosé cut diamonds- my Fred glasses have one each side!!

I'm just bit a big fan of the ring...but as long as she's happy..


----------



## christmas2012

Jennifer Aniston has finally debut her massive ring.


----------



## Compass Rose

christmas2012: 
What exactly am I supposed to be looking at here?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Compass Rose said:


> christmas2012:
> What exactly am I supposed to be looking at here?


----------



## Cullinan

Big ring - but not for me thanks lol x


----------



## alessia70

still better than brad pitt's ring...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bag Fetish said:


>



they are a kick-*** gorgeous couple.  i dont love the ring for me but its a quirky choice and it suits them both


----------



## Cullinan

kbella86 said:


> There's nothing wrong with having multiple engagement rings if that's what they're in to and I'm sure that they will get married when the time is right for them.





Hermesaholic said:


> they are a kick-*** gorgeous couple.  i dont love the ring for me but its a quirky choice and it suits them both




Fair point - it might not be right for me but it Does suit Jen - and yellow Gold is making a comeback as well

I hope they have a happy marriage!!


----------



## cung

Hermesaholic said:


> it looks like a huge rose cut diamond


totally agreed. Jen's ring looks like a huge rose cut diamond, and setting in yellow gold just make it look more vintage


----------



## Jahpson

throwback. Whitney Houston engagement ring


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Hmmm, Jennifer Aniston's ring looks really nice, but it l*ooks rather like crystal than diamond*... I hope we will see some better pics soon.



This.

are we sure its even diamond?


----------



## ame

It's most likely a rose-cut diamond. Not every diamond is cut for fire.


----------



## Stephie2800

alessia70 said:


> still better than brad pitt's ring...



Even an union ring is prettier than Brads ring.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ame said:


> It's most likely a rose-cut diamond. Not every diamond is cut for fire.



Ame, just curious, are rose cut diamonds as expensive as brilliant cut, carat to carat?  Also, are they cut more shallowly, because it seems like if a diamond that size was cut the way I'm used to seeing, it would be like a foot high!



Stephie2800 said:


> Even an union ring is prettier than Brads ring.



Truth


----------



## ame

Id bet hers specifically is probably antique, or was custom cut, or is somehow in some way of some kind of provenance, but generally not anywhere near as expensive as a modern RB is new (assuming no special provenance), and I guess shallow is a good way to put it, they're like...super shallow. Think of a rhinestone you buy in the craftstore: Usually one side is flat and the other is like...domed and faceted. So imagine a standard round stone. Turn it upside down, table side down, instead of having that table with the facets like that, all of that is just flat, and the pavilion, the pointy part at the bottom normally, is domed and faceted. And it's not typically a high dome, low dome normally. Sometimes not many facets at all. IIRC one of the very first had something like 3 or 5 or something ridiculously low number of facets and probably looks hilariously weird and like...stabby.

They are flash vs fire, bec the facets are huge and few, and not always symmetrical, vs a lot and small.  The majority of rosecuts are usually round and ovals. 

Camila Alves has one as well, and frankly, I think hers from all I've seen of it is not a nice one. Some of the shots just make it look crappy. But the ones of JA are just really low-quality, really REALLY low-res but close-cropped shots of it and that's impossible to make any detail out of.


----------



## Cullinan

Jahpson said:


> wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/popcrush.com/files/2012/03/Whitney-Houston_KevinWinter.jpg?w=625&h=0&zc=1&s=0&a=t&q=89
> 
> throwback. Whitney Houston engagement ring



Wow - how many carats is that??


----------



## NancyCP

Cullinan said:


> Wow - how many carats is that??



About 15 carats. Bobbi told Oprah in the 90s. So long ago...


----------



## Cullinan

NancyCP said:


> About 15 carats. Bobbi told Oprah in the 90s. So long ago...




Wow, that would be worth a fortune now!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

ame said:


> Id bet hers specifically is probably antique, or was custom cut, or is somehow in some way of some kind of provenance, but generally not anywhere near as expensive as a modern RB is new (assuming no special provenance), and I guess shallow is a good way to put it, they're like...super shallow. Think of a rhinestone you buy in the craftstore: Usually one side is flat and the other is like...domed and faceted. So imagine a standard round stone. Turn it upside down, table side down, instead of having that table with the facets like that, all of that is just flat, and the pavilion, the pointy part at the bottom normally, is domed and faceted. And it's not typically a high dome, low dome normally. Sometimes not many facets at all. IIRC one of the very first had something like 3 or 5 or something ridiculously low number of facets and probably looks hilariously weird and like...stabby.
> 
> They are flash vs fire, bec the facets are huge and few, and not always symmetrical, vs a lot and small.  The majority of rosecuts are usually round and ovals.
> 
> Camila Alves has one as well, and frankly, I think hers from all I've seen of it is not a nice one. Some of the shots just make it look crappy. But the ones of JA are just really low-quality, really REALLY low-res but close-cropped shots of it and that's impossible to make any detail out of.



Thanks girl!  I knew you could explain it to me!

It seems like with that few facets, you would need the clarity to be really high, is that true?


----------



## Cullinan

lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks girl!  I knew you could explain it to me!
> 
> It seems like with that few facets, you would need the clarity to be really high, is that true?




Yes, my glasses are by Fred of Paris, rimless, platinum plated with a rosé cut diamond at each side.

But the diamonds are pure white and flawless - they don't look like crystals at all!


----------



## rohansingh

This is very heart touching moments for newly couples.
Enjoy this moments.


----------



## Molls

RB_CA said:


> Better shot of Jennifer Aniston's from Glamour.com



Oh I think it really, really suits her. I couldn't see her wearing a stone that size fully faceted. It looks perfect and she seems to be on cloud 9 .


----------



## Cullinan

Molls said:


> Oh I think it really, really suits her. I couldn't see her wearing a stone that size fully faceted. It looks perfect and she seems to be on cloud 9 .



And that's all that really matters in the end...


----------



## ame

lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks girl!  I knew you could explain it to me!
> 
> It seems like with that few facets, you would need the clarity to be really high, is that true?


Yea, you can see right through them. They're light leakers like a mofo too. 



Molls said:


> Oh I think it really, really suits her. I couldn't see her wearing a stone that size fully faceted. It looks perfect and she seems to be on cloud 9 .





Cullinan said:


> And that's all that really matters in the end...



I agree. She looks genuinely happy. I hope he really is with her for the right reason.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Bethenny Frankel before and after 












I like the original so much more than the reset.

credit: zimbio


----------



## ame

I don't mind the reset. I think it's weird that she DID reset it but apparently so did Jason


----------



## Swanky

I like the reset, but I'm a sucker for delicate pave w/ a big stone.


----------



## lucydee

Nee_chelle said:


> Bethenny Frankel before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the original so much more than the reset.
> 
> credit: zimbio


 
I really like the reset!  Gorgeous Ring!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I like the rest too but wish it was 1 halo instead of 2!  i havent heard much about her lately.


----------



## Cullinan

Nee_chelle said:


> Bethenny Frankel before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the original so much more than the reset.
> 
> credit: zimbio



I love the reset....I think she carried off the flashier ring so well - especially with all of those bangles..

How many carats is the centre stone??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the reset but I liked the original set better.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Cullinan said:


> I love the reset....I think she carried off the flashier ring so well - especially with all of those bangles..
> 
> How many carats is the centre stone??



I've read that it's around 6 1/2 carats


----------



## Cullinan

Nee_chelle said:


> I've read that it's around 6 1/2 carats



On its own its not celebrity sized enough, but with the double halo it has the "wow" factor and I love it on her!


----------



## Swanky

:weird:


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> :weird:


----------



## DebbieAnn

Cullinan said:


> On its own its not celebrity sized enough, but with the double halo it has the "wow" factor and I love it on her!


 

*Not celebrity sized??*


----------



## Cullinan

DebbieAnn said:


> *Not celebrity sized??*



6 1/2 carats isn't enormous - any very wealthy person could afford one...I myself have sold 10+ carat diamonds during my career in my 20s in Bond Street -and I've tried on a 78 carat yellow diamond ring - that's celebrity sized!!!

Sadly I'm not a celebrity and my RHR is just under a carat


----------



## DebbieAnn

Cullinan said:


> 6 1/2 carats isn't enormous - any very wealthy person could afford one...I myself have sold 10+ carat diamonds during my career in my 20s in Bond Street -and I've tried on a 78 carat yellow diamond ring - that's celebrity sized!!!
> 
> Sadly I'm not a celebrity and my RHR is just under a carat


 

*Whatev.*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cullinan said:


> 6 1/2 carats isn't enormous - any very wealthy person could afford one...I myself have sold 10+ carat diamonds during my career in my 20s in Bond Street -and I've tried on a 78 carat yellow diamond ring - that's celebrity sized!!!
> 
> Sadly I'm not a celebrity and my RHR is just under a carat



From which Celebrities are these large stone sizes calibrated?


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Emily Blunt


----------



## beklah324

I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this, so I apologize in advance.

I really love Lindsay Price's engagement ring from Curtis Stone.  I know someone posted the picture of her on hike with it on, but it is a rather blurry picture   Does anyone have a better picture? Or HQ picture?  Could you post it, or if someone could find it (because I can't search for my life ).  But also, I was wondering if anyone could post, or maybe just point me in the right direction to find pictures of rings that are like hers.  What kind of ring do you think it is?  I've never really been into solitaires but hers is just beautiful.  I try searching for just solitaire style e-rings on Google but I can never really find pretty ones that could compete with hers   I guess if I knew what to look for when searching, that would help


----------



## Hermesaholic

CobaltBlu said:


> From which Celebrities are these large stone sizes calibrated?


----------



## thesassygirl2

I absolutely love Blake Lively's ring.  I wish I had gotten an oval diamond instead of round.  It's strange that I didn't even consider an oval shape when I was picking on my engagement ring.


----------



## Cullinan

thesassygirl2 said:


> I absolutely love Blake Lively's ring.  I wish I had gotten an oval diamond instead of round.  It's strange that I didn't even consider an oval shape when I was picking on my engagement ring.




Don't worry, I'm sure your ring is beautiful - have you posted it yet??

Anyway, round brilliant cuts are easier to find wedding bands that sit flush


----------



## NancyCP

beklah324 said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> I really love Lindsay Price's engagement ring from Curtis Stone.  I know someone posted the picture of her on hike with it on, but it is a rather blurry picture   Does anyone have a better picture? Or HQ picture?  Could you post it, or if someone could find it (because I can't search for my life ).  But also, I was wondering if anyone could post, or maybe just point me in the right direction to find pictures of rings that are like hers.  What kind of ring do you think it is?  I've never really been into solitaires but hers is just beautiful.  I try searching for just solitaire style e-rings on Google but I can never really find pretty ones that could compete with hers   I guess if I knew what to look for when searching, that would help



Hello I posted that picture of Lindsay's ring and yes it is a little blurry but that is the only picture on the internet that I know of. And the only reason I came across it was because I love Curtis Stone's recipes. I looks like a radiant or emerald cut; maybe asscher. It doesn't look like a princess cut because it's not square enough. Could be a a cushion however the corners are not that rounded.

Here is the picture again.

Btw, solitaires are awesome. If you have a really good quality stone, you don't need that other stuff. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cullinan

NancyCP said:


> Hello I posted that picture of Lindsay's ring and yes it is a little blurry but that is the only picture on the internet that I know of. And the only reason I came across it was because I love Curtis Stone's recipes. I looks like a radiant or emerald cut; maybe asscher. It doesn't look like a princess cut because it's not square enough. Could be a a cushion however the corners are not that rounded.
> 
> Here is the picture again.
> 
> Btw, solitaires are awesome. If you have a really good quality stone, you don't need that other stuff.
> 
> Good luck.




That is one very beautiful ring!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

does anyone have a better pic of jessica biel's e ring with her bands?  I have been curious to see what they chose with her ring, it looks like two small eternities but cant be sure??

Her ring is so massive

source just jared


----------



## oahctrec

This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps 

Credit: Harry Winston & CW


----------



## MyDogTink

oahctrec said:
			
		

> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW



Thanks for posting that it's Harry Winston's ring. I couldn't figure that out. What a gorgeous ring.


----------



## ame

Ah the new Belle ring.


----------



## jamidee

.


----------



## Greentea

Halo's aren't my favorite but that HW Belle ring is out of sight!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

oahctrec said:


> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> Halo's aren't my favorite but that HW Belle ring is out of sight!!!



I watched that episode and literally went OOOOHHH when she opened the HW box!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tameka Tiny Harris via Instagram (excuse the nails)


----------



## Nee_chelle

Jessica Biel via divawhispers


----------



## saenzio

oahctrec said:
			
		

> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW



Wow that's beautiful, I love that. What kind of style would that be considered?


----------



## fumi

oahctrec said:


> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW



I saw this too! I gasped out loud when it came onscreen.


----------



## NancyCP

Okay I was looking up Katie Holmes' fashion style nad came across these 2 pictures. First I thought, "Is that a pink diamond ring? Must be a borrow." than I came across this photo and it's the same pink stone ring. Ms. Holmes could have borrowed the same same twice or ex-husband Cruise could have purchased her the ring. Thoughts?


----------



## ame

saenzio said:


> Wow that's beautiful, I love that. What kind of style would that be considered?



That's the Belle by Harry Winston ring, it's a halo.


----------



## saenzio

ame said:
			
		

> That's the Belle by Harry Winston ring, it's a halo.



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## MCF

Nee_chelle said:


> Jessica Biel via divawhispers



Good pic of Jessica's ring! I've become obsessed with this thread and the other engagement ring thread (where tpf members show off their engagement rings) since my boyfriend made the mistake of telling me he bought me an engagement ring.  I've been fixated on what it might look like ever since!


----------



## Molls

oahctrec said:


> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW



OK, now this ring is gorgeous and this is coming from someone who's not a huge halo lover. The halo looks prong set .


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

That is truly ratchet! 



Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Harris via Instagram (excuse the nails)


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Sleeping Beauty said:


> That is truly ratchet!



I personally really like her three stone ring.   And I don't mind the nails but I do wish i could file that point on her pinky...


----------



## Nee_chelle

I love her ring too but, the nails are too much with it. She needs a solid color.


----------



## Nee_chelle

It's ridiculous how many pictures of Kim K's ring I still have. Lol ush:


----------



## justpeachy4397

Nee_chelle said:
			
		

> Tameka Tiny Harris via Instagram (excuse the nails)



Ohh no no no!


----------



## KathyB

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Harris via Instagram (excuse the nails)



The rings are actually pretty nice, but those NAILS are hideous!!! Rings that nice should be showcased with a beautiful manicure....not some kind of freak show manicure.


----------



## beastofthefields

Rachel Weisz, married to Daniel Craig.  For some reason, she does not ever wear an engagement ring, just this wedding ring. Do you think she just didn't want one?  I like this ring.  Plain, but pretty.  Does Rachel always go for plain simple and subtle?


----------



## Swanky

sorry, can't get past her thumbs in her pits


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

lilmountaingirl said:


> I personally really like her three stone ring.   And I don't mind the nails but I do wish i could file that point on her pinky...



I just can't get past the nails.


----------



## nyc_cady

The Chanel logo should be on your arm in the form of some amazingly fabulous bag, NOT on fingernails and especially fingernails painted as though Crayola Neons threw up all over them!!!


----------



## Greentea

beastofthefields said:


> Rachel Weisz, married to Daniel Craig.  For some reason, she does not ever wear an engagement ring, just this wedding ring. Do you think she just didn't want one?  I like this ring.  Plain, but pretty.  Does Rachel always go for plain simple and subtle?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think so. And, really, I'd be too busy staring at Daniel to worry about a ring!!!


----------



## Greentea

nyc_cady said:


> The Chanel logo should be on your arm in the form of some amazingly fabulous bag, NOT on fingernails and especially fingernails painted as though Crayola Neons threw up all over them!!!



This is absolutely law.


----------



## needloub

Nee_chelle said:


> Bethenny Frankel before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the original so much more than the reset.
> 
> credit: zimbio



I definitely prefer her original despite loving halos...just too much!  If there is such a thing


----------



## KathyB

Nee_chelle said:


> Bethenny Frankel before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the original so much more than the reset.
> 
> credit: zimbio



I also like halos, but the halo turned it into more of a cocktail ring than an engagement ring.  But, thinking back, she wore the e-ring on her right hand, anyway and the eternity band on the left.  She has small hands and the original e-ring and the eternity band was a whole lot of ring on a small hand.


----------



## thesassygirl2

oahctrec said:


> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW


that is beautiful!! I've been looking for the perfect setting for my ring for a while now and this just might be it.. i love how the halo isn't a plain circle around the round cut.  How to convince the husband...


----------



## candiebear

I love Rachel's simple gold band.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beastofthefields said:


> Rachel Weisz, married to Daniel Craig.  For some reason, she does not ever wear an engagement ring, just this wedding ring. Do you think she just didn't want one?  I like this ring.  Plain, but pretty.  Does Rachel always go for plain simple and subtle?



isnt it a religious thing?


----------



## bisbee

Hermesaholic said:


> isnt it a religious thing?



The tradition is to get married with a plain gold band...but that doesn't mean that band is the only ring you wear after the ceremony!  Of course, it's up to each what they choose...


----------



## Hermesaholic

bisbee said:


> The tradition is to get married with a plain gold band...but that doesn't mean that band is the only ring you wear after the ceremony!  Of course, it's up to each what they choose...



thanks for explaining


----------



## NancyCP

Beautiful and classic.


----------



## Kissmark

oahctrec said:
			
		

> This isn't someone's real engagement ring, but it was on Gossip Girl and was intended to be Blake Lively's characters ring. I thought it was gorgeous so I took screen caps
> 
> Credit: Harry Winston & CW



How many carat do you think this is?


----------



## Theren

Ashley hebert and JP Rosenbaum "Bachelorette" couple:
(Credit: People.com http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/12/05/ashley-hebert-jp-wedding-rings/)


----------



## LittleLover

Shenae Grimes. I can't wait to see better pictures! I love it when celebs get rings that are out of the ordinary!


----------



## elf jewellry

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva Longoria
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/Eva788889.jpg



What is the base material of this diamond studded ring? It is looking absolutely perfect neither too gorgeous nor too simple.


----------



## deltalady

Crystal Harris (Hugh Hefner's fiance)
This is her new engagement ring
Source: entertainmentwise.com


----------



## Greentea

deltalady said:


> Crystal Harris (Hugh Hefner's fiance)
> This is her new engagement ring
> Source: entertainmentwise.com



Love the diamond, meh on the setting.


----------



## triotrio

Theren said:


> Ashley hebert and JP Rosenbaum "Bachelorette" couple:
> (Credit: People.com http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/12/05/ashley-hebert-jp-wedding-rings/)



Y'know from reading the link, I wonder if these two even paid for their rings. Or if they get to actually keep the rest of the jewellery - the 10 carat earrings, the 30 carat bracelet, or his 5 carat cufflinks. I suspect those are ceremony loaners. 

Neil Lane (never a slouch at self-promotion) says in the article that he met them back in Fiji, whilst they were still filming.  There's obviously some promotional arrangement there. Who knows? Perhaps if they break up Lane gets the rings back!!


----------



## Theren

triotrio said:


> Y'know from reading the link, I wonder if these two even paid for their rings. Or if they get to actually keep the rest of the jewellery - the 10 carat earrings, the 30 carat bracelet, or his 5 carat cufflinks. I suspect those are ceremony loaners.
> 
> Neil Lane (never a slouch at self-promotion) says in the article that he met them back in Fiji, whilst they were still filming.  There's obviously some promotional arrangement there. Who knows? Perhaps if they break up Lane gets the rings back!!



Apparently from what I gather, if they break up in the first 3 years, the rings go back to neil lane. Im sure he paid for everything considering how much promotion they do for him during the show (and Im sure during the televised wedding this weekend he will get).


----------



## Swanky

I thought it was common knowledge the guy doesn't pay. (?)

I can only remember one guy saying no thanks and paying for it himself.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought it was common knowledge the guy doesn't pay. (?)
> 
> I can only remember one guy saying no thanks and paying for it himself.



yeah it was only andrew firestone who paid for the ring.  seriously though this is why these things never work out!  when you dont have someone paying for your gifts and dates anymore i can imagine its hard to adjust when thats all youve known w someone...  you dont see a bachelor date sitting home on the couch watching tv lol


----------



## Tropigal3

triotrio said:


> Y'know from reading the link, I wonder if these two even paid for their rings. Or if they get to actually keep the rest of the jewellery - the 10 carat earrings, the 30 carat bracelet, or his 5 carat cufflinks. I suspect those are ceremony loaners.
> 
> Neil Lane (never a slouch at self-promotion) says in the article that he met them back in Fiji, whilst they were still filming.  There's obviously some promotional arrangement there. Who knows? Perhaps if they break up Lane gets the rings back!!



I'm thinking that the jewelry is part of the gifts they get to promote the jeweler and part of their deal to air their wedding.  Trista got some extra goodies as well with the airing of their nuptials.  In any case, I'd be happy with just the e-ring being free!

Also, I know that at least from a few years ago.  The gal got to keep the e-ring if they stayed together for one full year.  That came after so many broke up after only a month or so.


----------



## whoops

I think the very first bachelor and the girl kept the ring and then auctioned if off and split the proceeds between themselves? It was the first season and when Harry Winston was doing the engagement rings, I think?

People mag did a little spread on all the seasons and the rings and what happened to them a few months ago.


----------



## daniellejones

beautiful ring!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)


----------



## Theren

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



My favorite celebrity engagement ring.period


----------



## MCF

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



holy moly that's huge! and pretty. i love yellow diamonds. it looks similar to yours jmaemonte, but i think i like yours better than kelly's.


----------



## jmaemonte

MCF said:


> holy moly that's huge! and pretty. i love yellow diamonds. it looks similar to yours jmaemonte, but i think i like yours better than kelly's.



You're so sweet!  Thank you.


----------



## jmaemonte

Kat Von D (People.com)


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^Not her again!  lol

I like Kelly's ring.*


----------



## etk123

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



Pretty, but not as pretty as yours jmaemonte!


----------



## jmaemonte

etk123 said:


> Pretty, but not as pretty as yours jmaemonte!



  awwww.....thank you!


----------



## bling*lover

Kelly's ring is absolutely gorgeous, Kat Von D's blah!! I'm sure she loves it and I know everybody has different taste, I think maybe I'm just over her generally lol!


----------



## kaitydid

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



I love her ring! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## bea8480

Cacee Cobb and Donald Faison got married.  Here is her engagement ring. (ineedmyfix.com)


----------



## daniellejones

Theren said:


> Ashley hebert and JP Rosenbaum "Bachelorette" couple:
> (Credit: People.com http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/12/05/ashley-hebert-jp-wedding-rings/)


 Beauti ful Rings


----------



## daniellejones

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



Best Ring Ever!!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

I Love Jessica Biel's wedding rings!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

KathyB said:


> The rings are actually pretty nice, but those NAILS are hideous!!! Rings that nice should be showcased with a beautiful manicure....not some kind of freak show manicure.



pretty ring but hate the nails!!!!


----------



## Nee_chelle

Jessica Biel's wedding set












credit: glamour.com


----------



## jbweyer

Nee_chelle said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel's wedding set
> 
> credit: glamour.com



Love how this looks!


----------



## MCF

i really like jessica biel's wedding set.  justin did a great job!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Nee_chelle said:


> Jessica Biel's wedding set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: glamour.com



thanks for posting.  i love her set.  very interesting and pretty.


----------



## Swanky

Very cool and unique IMO.


----------



## mp4

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



Came on here just to see this!  It looked fab on the Voice when she flashed it....and knew there would be a good shot here!

Love it!


----------



## edsbgrl

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Harris via Instagram (excuse the nails)



Holy nail hell! 

Oh. The ring. I like but I didn't even see it at first (big as it is) because of the nails.....


----------



## BagLover21

At first I didn't love Jessica Biel's but now I am absolutely enamored with it. So unique and intricate.


----------



## chessmont

HAs anyone seen a better pic of Jennifer Aniston's ring?  I have only seen slightly blurry ones.


----------



## needloub

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Clarkson (US magazine)



Love her ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

Bag Fetish said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1930999d1351679153-celebrity-engagement-rings-19.jpg



I don't like this ring at all.
Question ladies, has anyone seen Kat Von D's ring? I saw on Instagram and it fits her personally to a tee.


----------



## triotrio

What are the blue side stones on Jessica's ring?


----------



## Purse4me6612

^aquamarine for her birthday month


----------



## daniellejones

Nee_chelle said:


> Tameka Tiny Harris via Instagram (excuse the nails)



pretty ring


----------



## MCF

Is there a good picture out there of miley cyrus wearing her engagement ring?


----------



## NancyCP

Lisa Vanderpump's ring.


----------



## Theren

NancyCP said:


> Lisa Vanderpump's ring.



This is just too gaudy in my opinion..


----------



## NancyCP

Theren said:


> This is just too gaudy in my opinion..



I would agree.


----------



## kaitydid

Theren said:


> This is just too gaudy in my opinion..



Agreed. I don't like it at all.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

NancyCP said:


> Lisa Vanderpump's ring.





love her...not the ring


----------



## KathyB

NancyCP said:


> Lisa Vanderpump's ring.



Looks costume.  I hope it looks better IRL.


----------



## Slavisa

NancyCP said:


> Lisa Vanderpump's ring.



It always looks so dull on the show. I love a bit of gaudy bling but I need sparkle too.


----------



## jmaemonte

Brandy from US weekly.  Hope there will be better pics soon


----------



## designer1

Alexander Ovechkin (NHL) popped the question to tennis star girlfriend. Looking for pics of the ring. I'm sure he is the highest paid hockey player in the NHL, so my expectations are hight..lol


----------



## daniellejones

i love her engagement ring


----------



## daniellejones

i like all the rings!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Brandy...her ring is so pretty!*~*












Credit: AP/GossipDavid


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brandy...her ring is so pretty!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: AP/GossipDavid



wow!  it is very nice.


----------



## kaitydid

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brandy...her ring is so pretty!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: AP/GossipDavid



It's very pretty! I really like it!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Brandy's ring is super pretty! I love her nails, too...I bet she did them in a romantic theme  knowing that there would be a load of finger close-ups in her immediate future!


----------



## cung

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brandy...her ring is so pretty!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: AP/GossipDavid


it's stunning but yet delicate, very feminine


----------



## cung

Theren said:


> This is just too gaudy in my opinion..


Agreed


----------



## Graphix Chick

NancyCP said:


> Lisa Vanderpump's ring.



I bet if she didn't have all of that setting going on, it would be beautiful just a simple platinum band and that's it. Still too big imo, but it would be one of those less is more type of rings. The whole setting makes it worse.


----------



## lucydee

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brandy...her ring is so pretty!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: AP/GossipDavid


I love Brandys Ring!  Its perect for her!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purplepinky

Brandy's ring is my dream ring/setting if the main stone were cushion. Love it!!


----------



## NancyCP

Graphix Chick said:


> I bet if she didn't have all of that setting going on, it would be beautiful just a simple platinum band and that's it. Still too big imo, but it would be one of those less is more type of rings. The whole setting makes it worse.



I agree. Even if it was just one halo, it would be better. It would be nice to see her sport a eternity band of pink diamonds in a rose gold setting. Still her but less gaudy.


----------



## needloub

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Brandy...her ring is so pretty!*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: AP/GossipDavid



Beautiful ring...big, but proportionate to her hand, and delicate...just perfect!


----------



## YSoLovely

Jeanie Buss's (daughter from Lakers' owner Jerry Buss) ring from longtime partner Phil Jackson



(TMZ)


----------



## mrs moulds

NancyCP said:


> Lisa Vanderpump's ring.



Nice,but, it is too much for me.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Tameka Tiny Harris upgrade via instagram


----------



## whoops

Nee_chelle said:
			
		

> Tameka Tiny Harris upgrade via instagram



Soooo much better than the other one. I'm liking the sudden convergence of ovals.


----------



## beklah324

Okay, I'm sure this is the wrong forum but I don't frequent many other threads on this site and I didn't know exactly where to post.  I looked at some of the topics in The Jewelry Box and didn't see any threads asking about celebrity jewelry from other events and what not.  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong area, so any help anyone of you could give would be greatly appreciated 

Okay, the question.  Tonight on the Golden Globes, I happened to turn to E! and saw Guiliana Rancic talking to someone and she flashed this ring or maybe I just saw it and thought she flashed it because it was so huge!  It was on her left hand so I thought maybe it was her engagement ring or an upgrade from Bill, but I think she was just wearing borrowed diamonds.  After searching, I found out it was a ring by Norman Silverman.  I've been trying to search out pictures to find bigger/HQ version of this ring because it was GORGEOUS!  I think it was a solitaire or maybe it was something more.  Either way, it was very beautiful and I would just love to see pictures.  So again, if I'm in the wrong forum, I'm very very sorry and if someone could point me in the right direction, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Swanky

This is just for Celeb engagement/wedding rings - please look for a photo and post in our "Can You I.D?" forum


----------



## beklah324

Sorry about posting here, I've never ventured in other areas of this place so I'm just a little confused.  I don't want to make bad threads in the wrong area.  I know who makes the ring but I'm looking for HQ pics, so should I still ask in that thread?  I guess I'm confused on if I should stay in the jewelry area or go to the celebrity area.  Sorry


----------



## Swanky

You need pics there.  Really, w/o pics no one can help.


----------



## beklah324

Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

Olivia Wilde on people.com, hopefully we see a better one soon!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kandi Burruss (Xscape & Real Housewives of Atlanta)*~*






Credit: US Weekly


----------



## Theren

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kandi Burruss (Xscape & Real Housewives of Atlanta)*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: US Weekly



Im so happy for her.. I know she delt with her ex- AJ passing away so this is great for her!


----------



## luvs*it*

Theren said:


> Im so happy for her.. I know she delt with her ex- AJ passing away so this is great for her!



*~*I'm happy for her too. They seem to be a good match, so hopefully this works out for them!*~*


----------



## aristrocrat

Bollywood actor Shilpa Shetty's  engagement ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kandi's ring is nice I like the shape.


----------



## Docjeun

aristrocrat said:


> Bollywood actor Shilpa Shetty's  engagement ring


Uh, were's the ring? j/k

As far as I can tell it looks like that Ice Rink solitaire that someone else posted here earlier. If so, I love it.


----------



## Theren

Upclose view of Anne Hathaway


----------



## ame

I love that her band is a simple plain band.


----------



## moonlight67

Trulyadiva said:


> Uh, were's the ring? j/k
> 
> As far as I can tell it looks like that Ice Rink solitaire that someone else posted here earlier. If so, I love it.



She's married to a jeweller!!! Her jewelry and ring is amazing always!


----------



## outtacontrol

Theren said:


> Upclose view of Anne Hathaway



Thank you for posting this! I think this is my most favorite celeb e-ring and set. As Ame said, I love that she has a simple plain band.

 Some of the other rings I've seen, look like the only thought put into the design was a honker of a diamond


----------



## Docjeun

If anyone is interested in seeing more of Jennifer Annistons ring, go to youtube and search for her on the jimmy kimmel talk show.


----------



## wantitneedit

though i couldn't see it straight on, it was sparkly in the studio lights.  i think its gorgeous!


----------



## karo

More of Anne Hathaway's set

from: annehathawayfan


----------



## ellieroma

I love the simplicity of Anne Hathaway's set. It's so beautiful


----------



## mangowife

Love Anne's set - is it an emerald cut?  Sorta looks like one but not really.  Gorgeous!


----------



## kaitydid

I love Anne Hathaway's set! It's simple yet beautiful, nothing over the top.


----------



## emcosmo1639

karo said:


> More of Anne Hathaway's set
> 
> from: annehathawayfan



Gorgeous!  Normally I'm not a fan of large diamonds but this is done so well--the simplicity is perfect!


----------



## Molls

Trulyadiva said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing more of Jennifer Annistons ring, go to youtube and search for her on the jimmy kimmel talk show.



Her ring is stunning and you can see just how incredible it is during that interview.


----------



## NancyCP

karo said:


> More of Anne Hathaway's set
> 
> from: annehathawayfan


Anne Hathaway's set is my favourite celeb set. Simple and beautiful. It is Kwiat.


----------



## Trina5

I love Reese Witherspoon's ring from Ryan!


----------



## needloub

kaitydid said:


> I love Anne Hathaway's set! It's simple yet beautiful, nothing over the top.



I agree...it's just simply beautiful!


----------



## lovehgss1

Gorgeous and simple set for Anne Hathaway  (and I don't like emerald cut diamonds).


----------



## jennylife

They are all stunning and a little bit jealous of those celebrities!


----------



## cung

love anne hathaway set. So simple and elegant


----------



## karo

More of Anne Hathaway's ring


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel's ring
jessica-biel.us


----------



## rogersa

Does anyone have photos of Katie stajan's new ring? (Mike stajan's wife)? I went to a local jeweler who said he made her upgrade and I wanna see it!


----------



## karo

Anne Hathaway again

annehathawayfan.com


----------



## cakegirl

Anne Hathaway's ring is very pretty and delicate.
Jessica Biel's is just awful to me. The design makes it look cheap.


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE Jessica's ring, lol! I think it's so interesting and unique.


----------



## kazzer

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE Jessica's ring, lol! I think it's so interesting and unique.


I also love Jessica's ring. It's one of my favourite celeb rings. Beautiful.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner's rings

jen-garner.net


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner's rings
> 
> jen-garner.net



is hers an emerald?  I really like it and its <huge> simplicity.  also...is that a diamond trinity on the other hand??  love everything she has going on here!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When I first saw Jessica's ring I thought it was really ugly. Upon seeing better pictures I kinda like it.


----------



## Sienna woof

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner's rings
> 
> jen-garner.net


Wow gorgeous rock! But the bands are kinda plain don't you think?


----------



## Sienna woof

Sienna woof said:


> Wow gorgeous rock! But the bands are kinda plain don't you think?


sorry, meant to say setting.


----------



## Swanky

She has a lot of different bands, there's some posted in this thread


----------



## cakegirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When I first saw Jessica's ring I thought it was really ugly. Upon seeing better pictures I kinda like it.



I feel the opposite I didn't mind it from far away!

The metal around the blue stones really bothers me. It think the design is bulky.


----------



## Nee_chelle

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> is hers an emerald?  I really like it and its <huge> simplicity.  also...is that a diamond trinity on the other hand??  love everything she has going on here!



I believe the center stone is a 7 carat cushion cut.


----------



## Swanky

Jamie-Lynn Sigler is engaged!






from toofab.com


----------



## bling*lover

I wasn't a huge fan of Jessica Biel's ring the first time I saw it, but now with better pics and her wedding band with it I absolutely love it! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jamie-Lynn Sigler is engaged!
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/01/28/0128-sigler-launch-2.jpg
> 
> from toofab.com



hopefully this time around works better for her.


----------



## Graphix Chick

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner's rings
> 
> jen-garner.net



So simple and elegant. I love it. Some of the others are just OTT.


----------



## mrs moulds

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kandi Burruss (Xscape & Real Housewives of Atlanta)*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: US Weekly



What a beautiful ring. Love the shape! I hope this time will be the charm!


----------



## mrs moulds

jmaemonte said:


> Kat Von D (People.com)



Yay, someone finally posted a picture of Kat Von D's ring. It is a perfect fit for her lifestyle and taste.


----------



## mrs moulds

justkell said:


> Blake Lively's ring:



Now, this is really, really pretty.


----------



## mrs moulds

lilly_mae said:


> Coco Austin ( Ice t's wife)



I've given this ring the 'three' t's tired, tacky and tasteless.


----------



## EnyaLou

Wooo! Thats elegant.


----------



## Stacey D

WOW!!! These engagement rings are extraordinary!!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Kate Hudson


----------



## Mirp

Some of these women have gigantic monstrosities on their finger. What were they thinking?!


----------



## ame

Some probably had no say.


----------



## rogersa

mrs moulds said:
			
		

> Now, this is really, really pretty.



I'm so in love with Blake lively's ring. It's so perfect. I love how delicate the band is, and the wedding band is perfect too! I love rose gold.


----------



## Swanky

I'm thinking they're happy, lol!  To each their own.  Some want big honkin' rocks, others not so much.  I'm sure these women are w/ men that are similar to them so they're all happy 

Kate needs to clean hers.


----------



## ame

True dat. A clean diamond is a happy diamond.


----------



## bergafer3

I've never really notice before, all the celebs with there awesome manicures!


----------



## Candice0985

ame said:


> True dat. A clean diamond is a happy diamond.



 so true


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Beth Stern, Howard Stern's wife


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

funkmasterjedi said:


> Beth Stern, Howard Stern's wife



my fave!!!!! its so pretty


----------



## KathyB

bergafer3 said:


> I've never really notice before, all the celebs with there awesome manicures!



.....not all of them.


----------



## KathyB

funkmasterjedi said:


> Beth Stern, Howard Stern's wife



BEAUTIFUL ring!!! I love it!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Halle Berry


----------



## karo

Christina Ricci
people.com


----------



## Molls

funkmasterjedi said:


> Halle Berry



I ADORE Halle's ring.


----------



## AndieAbroad

karo said:


> Christina Ricci
> people.com



Wow, hers is very chic and understated. It looks like it's rose gold? I really like it. It suits her...she's so tiny.


----------



## karo

Two more pics of Jennifer Garner's ring

jen-garner.net


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Sofia Vergara


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon's rings
reese-pics.com


----------



## Mullen 130

I heard Reese Witherspoon has a band for each child.


----------



## MCF

great pictures of reese's rings!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Kate Bosworth


----------



## ame

Mullen 130 said:


> I heard Reese Witherspoon has a band for each child.



I think when they married, it was reported that it was one for the husband and one for the two kids she had before they married.


----------



## NancyCP

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kate Bosworth



Love the simple beauty of this ring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Blake Lively


----------



## Candice0985

funkmasterjedi said:


> Blake Lively



I love her rings. classic but slightly different then the usually round brilliant!


----------



## Theren

funkmasterjedi said:


> Blake Lively



Honestly she has my favorite ring by far!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Penelope Cruz


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel
jessicabielsource.net


----------



## bling*lover

karo said:


> Jessica Biel
> jessicabielsource.net



Love


----------



## Greentea

karo said:


> Jessica Biel
> jessicabielsource.net



Loving hers more and more - so Deco!


----------



## Swanky

It's just awesome!


----------



## needloub

karo said:


> Jessica Biel
> jessicabielsource.net


The more I see this ring, I really like it and appreciate its uniqueness.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## amelie689

Alicia Silverstone

Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Amy Adams

Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

I think this is Avril's previous engagement ring/wedding ring set.

Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Brooke Shields

Carrie Underwood


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Cindy Crawford

Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Elisabeth Moss

Ellen Pompeo


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Gwen Stefani

Gwyneth Paltrow


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Jaime King

Jaime Pressly

Jennifer Hudson

Jo Anna Garcia Swisher


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Kate Hudson

Kate Moss

Katherine Heigl

Kim K


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## outtacontrol

amelie689 said:


> Alicia Silverstone
> 
> Source: www.realbeauty.com



If she can afford a diamond like that, she can afford to not have to regurgitate food to feed her kids...


----------



## rogersa

outtacontrol said:
			
		

> If she can afford a diamond like that, she can afford to not have to regurgitate food to feed her kids...



lol agreed. It's so gross...


----------



## ame

She doesn't do it for financial reasons.


----------



## MyDogTink

What are the side stones on Kate Hudson's ring?


----------



## amelie689

I'm not sure if these pics have been posted already so I apologize in advance if they are duplicates.

Obviously some of these marriages are over and engagements are off, but at some point these celebrities were rocking these gorgeous baubles.

We could all use some more eye candy right? To fight off Monday blues.. 

So here are some more..

Source: www.realbeauty.com

Alessandra Ambrosio

Amy Smart

Anna Faris

Ashlee Simpson

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## amelie689

Claire Danes

Emily Blunt

Giuliana Rancic

Heidi Montag

Jenna Dewan Tatum


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Jessica Alba

Kate Walsh

Katherine McPhee

Khloe K-Odom

Mariah Carey


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Miranda Kerr

Miranda Lambert

Molly Sims

Nicole Richie

Penelope Cruz


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

Victoria Beckham

Sarah Michelle Gellar

Selma Blair

Sarah Jessica Parker


Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## amelie689

These are Rachel Zoe's

Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## triotrio

Victoria beckham's original e-ring was a marquise. That yellow one could be an upgrade though, as she hasn't worn the marquise in a long time.


----------



## amelie689

I guess this is the original e-ring of Posh?

Source: www.realbeauty.com


----------



## triotrio

No, I don't think so. It was much skinnier and simpler. 

I'll see if I can find a pic....


Edited: Boy, its hard to find it! Here's a link to a pic - pics never seem to work for me but perhaps someone else could post it?

http://ringtherings.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/victoria-beckham/


----------



## Nee_chelle

Rachel Zoe's original set is freaking fantastic.


----------



## Swanky

Wow, halo much? lol!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I like rachel zoes original so much better


----------



## Nee_chelle

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I like rachel zoes original so much better



Me too!! But, then again, I would take an emerald cut over a cushion any day. I'm OBSESSED with step cut diamonds.


----------



## laurayuki

ame said:


> She doesn't do it for financial reasons.



Agreed. My mom use to chew up food and feed them to me and my sis. 

Anyways I'm so happy to see all the celeb rings together ! It's so nice to sees all kinds of shapes and confirming the no matter what size I jut love cushion shapes. Molly and Gwen are always my fav


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Kristen Bell


----------



## rohansingh

Wow i like these lovely rings pics.


----------



## ame

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kristen Bell



Oohh I love that. It looks like a warm stone or a champagne too. Gorgeous.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Nee_chelle said:


> Me too!! But, then again, I would take an emerald cut over a cushion any day. I'm OBSESSED with step cut diamonds.



i have an emerald


----------



## s2kgurl

MyDogTink said:


> What are the side stones on Kate Hudson's ring?



Shield sides aka bullets on Kate's ring


----------



## AntiqueShopper

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kristen Bell



OMG!  So beautiful!


----------



## mlle chance

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Graphix Chick

amelie689 said:


> These are Rachel Zoe's
> 
> Source: www.realbeauty.com



I like her original ring much better than the new halo. I don't know, it's just a classic setting and I think it's beautiful. And I love emerald cut diamonds


----------



## mp4

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kristen Bell



I'm a bezel girl....I love this ring!!!

I also really like Selma Blair's ring too.

Thanks *amelie* for posting the eye candy....so many pretty rings out there!


----------



## amelie689

Oh ur welcome mp4! When i saw the article i knew i would definitely share it here! Love looking at those gorgeous baubles!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Marion Cotillard


----------



## cupoftea91

I think Marions ^^ is gorgeous and dainty....complete opposite to most other actors and celebrities out there.


----------



## Sassys

amelie689 said:


> These are Rachel Zoe's
> 
> Source: www.realbeauty.com



Second pic is her push present, not her engagement ring.


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE this!!



*All About Gabe Saporta and Erin Fetherston&#8217;s Romantic Engagement (Plus: A First Look at the Ring!)*







It&#8217;s official: Cobra Starship rocker Gabe Saporta and fashion designer Erin Fetherston are engaged!

Saporta popped the question to his bride-to-be on New Year&#8217;s Eve while on vacation in Barbados. &#8220;I woke up at dawn to go collect coral and flowers from the beach next to our cottage,&#8221; Saporta tells PEOPLE. &#8220;I used them to write out my proposal on our patio and then I woke Erin up in a frenzy to come see a &#8216;monkey&#8217; that had appeared in our backyard. My sleepy-eyed bride quickly realized the only monkey that morning was me &#8230; and of course, she said,&#8217;Yes!&#8217;&#8221;

Saporta and Fetherson, who began dating in 2010, say they started seriously discussing marriage this past fall &#8212; and she was even involved in designing her ring. But Saporta couldn&#8217;t resist pulling a few fake-outs when it came to finally popping the question.

&#8220;Since she knew about the ring, surprising her with a proposal was going to prove a challenge,&#8221; he says. &#8220;My first step was to psych her out. On Christmas Eve, I gave her a nicely wrapped ring-box that did not contain her engagement ring. It contained a sick amethyst cocktail ring instead.&#8221;

Fetherston&#8217;s actual engagement ring, however, is no joke. Designed by Lorraine Schwartz, it&#8217;s an emerald-cut stone set in a pavé basket on a pavé band. &#8220;The platinum was oxidized to give the ring a vintage feeling,&#8221; says Fetherson. &#8220;I love it because it&#8217;s luminous and romantic, with the right amount of edge.&#8221;

While the couple are still in the planning stages for their big day, Fetherston already has ideas for her dress and ceremony. &#8220;I will definitely design my own dress,&#8221; she says, &#8220;and my fairytale aesthetic will undoubtedly influence the look and feel of the wedding.&#8221;

As for Saporta, who is recording a new album with his band, he says, &#8220;It&#8217;s gonna be a classy shindig.&#8221;


----------



## MCF

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE this!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All About Gabe Saporta and Erin Fetherstons Romantic Engagement (Plus: A First Look at the Ring!)*
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2013/stylewatch/blog/130225/gabe-saporta-300x400.jpg
> 
> Its official: Cobra Starship rocker Gabe Saporta and fashion designer Erin Fetherston are engaged!
> 
> Saporta popped the question to his bride-to-be on New Years Eve while on vacation in Barbados. I woke up at dawn to go collect coral and flowers from the beach next to our cottage, Saporta tells PEOPLE. I used them to write out my proposal on our patio and then I woke Erin up in a frenzy to come see a monkey that had appeared in our backyard. My sleepy-eyed bride quickly realized the only monkey that morning was me  and of course, she said,Yes!
> 
> Saporta and Fetherson, who began dating in 2010, say they started seriously discussing marriage this past fall  and she was even involved in designing her ring. But Saporta couldnt resist pulling a few fake-outs when it came to finally popping the question.
> 
> Since she knew about the ring, surprising her with a proposal was going to prove a challenge, he says. My first step was to psych her out. On Christmas Eve, I gave her a nicely wrapped ring-box that did not contain her engagement ring. It contained a sick amethyst cocktail ring instead.
> 
> Fetherstons actual engagement ring, however, is no joke. Designed by Lorraine Schwartz, its an emerald-cut stone set in a pavé basket on a pavé band. The platinum was oxidized to give the ring a vintage feeling, says Fetherson. I love it because its luminous and romantic, with the right amount of edge.
> 
> While the couple are still in the planning stages for their big day, Fetherston already has ideas for her dress and ceremony. I will definitely design my own dress, she says, and my fairytale aesthetic will undoubtedly influence the look and feel of the wedding.
> 
> As for Saporta, who is recording a new album with his band, he says, Its gonna be a classy shindig.



ME TOO!!!! It reminds me of Anna Paquin's wedding set (which I'm in LOVE with)! They both have the romantic oxidized look that I adore.


----------



## ame

I love it! And I love that they did it together, and how excited they both seem to be about both the ring and the relationship.


----------



## kaitydid

funkmasterjedi said:


> Marion Cotillard



I love how simple and dainty hers is!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I LOVE this!!
> 
> 
> 
> *All About Gabe Saporta and Erin Fetherstons Romantic Engagement (Plus: A First Look at the Ring!)*
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2013/stylewatch/blog/130225/gabe-saporta-300x400.jpg
> 
> Its official: Cobra Starship rocker Gabe Saporta and fashion designer Erin Fetherston are engaged!
> 
> Saporta popped the question to his bride-to-be on New Years Eve while on vacation in Barbados. I woke up at dawn to go collect coral and flowers from the beach next to our cottage, Saporta tells PEOPLE. I used them to write out my proposal on our patio and then I woke Erin up in a frenzy to come see a monkey that had appeared in our backyard. My sleepy-eyed bride quickly realized the only monkey that morning was me  and of course, she said,Yes!
> 
> Saporta and Fetherson, who began dating in 2010, say they started seriously discussing marriage this past fall  and she was even involved in designing her ring. But Saporta couldnt resist pulling a few fake-outs when it came to finally popping the question.
> 
> Since she knew about the ring, surprising her with a proposal was going to prove a challenge, he says. My first step was to psych her out. On Christmas Eve, I gave her a nicely wrapped ring-box that did not contain her engagement ring. It contained a sick amethyst cocktail ring instead.
> 
> Fetherstons actual engagement ring, however, is no joke. Designed by Lorraine Schwartz, its an emerald-cut stone set in a pavé basket on a pavé band. The platinum was oxidized to give the ring a vintage feeling, says Fetherson. I love it because its luminous and romantic, with the right amount of edge.
> 
> While the couple are still in the planning stages for their big day, Fetherston already has ideas for her dress and ceremony. I will definitely design my own dress, she says, and my fairytale aesthetic will undoubtedly influence the look and feel of the wedding.
> 
> As for Saporta, who is recording a new album with his band, he says, Its gonna be a classy shindig.



That's a gorgeous ring! It's not too much or overwhelming. It's simply beautiful.


----------



## kazzer

What a beautiful ring Erin Fetherston has.  Loving the oxidised look. Not too fussy either.


----------



## kazzer

The Real Housewives of Orange County, Tamara Barney & boyfriend of two years, Eddie Judge just got engaged! Her engagement ring features a round center diamond with a cushion shaped halo, and diamonds all around the band.

Not as bling as I thought it would be, but simple and beautiful anyway.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Melania ***** via filmmagic.com


----------



## Swanky

Just got engaged? Again? We all saw him propose a year ago


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Jessica Alba


----------



## kazzer

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just got engaged? Again? We all saw him propose a year ago


Here in the UK we haven't seen the episode were he proposes.


----------



## Swanky

OK  Still doesn't change the news/time.  I was thinking they broke up and got engaged again!


----------



## Theren

I've never seen Jessica's ring up close.. I love it


----------



## jbweyer

Did Jessica Alba change her ering??


----------



## ame

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jessica Alba





jbweyer said:


> Did Jessica Alba change her ering??



I  THINK so yes. I don't recall her original setting being in yellow gold, and this "halo" is different.


----------



## Greentea

Melania's is sublime.


----------



## NancyCP

Erin Fetherston's ring! I think the setting is oxidized gold, making it black.


----------



## MCF

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jessica Alba



How many mm wide is Jessica's wedding band? I love a delicate it looks.


----------



## ame

My guess is around 1.5


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I was looking at this photo from Kim Kardashian's instagram.
 Can anyone tell me who the yellow diamond belongs to?


----------



## Swanky

You may want to ask in the KK thread in the Celeb Forum ::tup


----------



## Swanky

Nick Carter proposed to gf Lauren Kitt










dailymail


----------



## MCF

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nick Carter proposed to gf Lauren Kitt
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/23/article-2283575-183ABE0E000005DC-607_634x839.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/23/article-2283575-183ADB3A000005DC-356_634x632.jpg
> dailymail



That's massive!


----------



## ame

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I was looking at this photo from Kim Kardashian's instagram.
> Can anyone tell me who the yellow diamond belongs to?



If I had to guess, that Loren person she's friends with.


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nick Carter proposed to gf Lauren Kitt
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/23/article-2283575-183ABE0E000005DC-607_634x839.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/23/article-2283575-183ADB3A000005DC-356_634x632.jpg
> dailymail



I am in love with pear shape diamonds!


----------



## jssl1688

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nick Carter proposed to gf Lauren Kitt
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/23/article-2283575-183ABE0E000005DC-607_634x839.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/23/article-2283575-183ADB3A000005DC-356_634x632.jpg
> dailymail



sorry, but not liking that big bowtie!


----------



## jssl1688

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jessica Alba



like how it's delicate, the pairing with her yellow diamond band is pretty


----------



## emcosmo1639

NancyCP said:


> Erin Fetherston's ring! I think the setting is oxidized gold, making it black.



This is gorgeous!!!  Anyone have a guess at the size?


----------



## Swanky

Hard to tell, IMO, since it's a close up.  Need to see proportion to make an educated guess.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I was looking at this photo from Kim Kardashian's instagram.
> Can anyone tell me who the yellow diamond belongs to?




That yellow diamond has my head spinning. love it

i need the size and shape of the center stone any good guess?


----------



## bisbee

I found this picture of Jennifer Aniston's ring on the My Royals blog - I don't know where she got it, but it's the best picture of the ring I've seen:


----------



## ojodeazul

bisbee said:


> I found this picture of Jennifer Aniston's ring on the My Royals blog - I don't know where she got it, but it's the best picture of the ring I've seen:



Looks like the oscars.


----------



## NancyCP

emcosmo1639 said:


> This is gorgeous!!!  Anyone have a guess at the size?



I have been trying to find the size BUT it is Lorraine Schwartz. I love it.


----------



## bisbee

ojodeazul said:


> Looks like the oscars.



That I knew - I was talking about the provenance of the photograph.  I tried, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NancyCP said:


> Erin Fetherston's ring! I think the setting is oxidized gold, making it black.



Wow! That's nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

NancyCP said:


> I have been trying to find the size *BUT it is Lorraine Schwartz*. I love it.



Thanks!  I am absolutely in love with it and newly engaged (we haven't picked out a ring yet) so I may use this one as inspiration.  The oxidized gold is so gorgeous!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Any photos of Janet Jackson's engagment ring yet?
 I was reading it is 15 carats.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am so in love with this ring.
What is the shape of the center yellow stone? Carat?


Could this ring belong to Kris Jenner ?


----------



## Swanky

You asked above already  I suggested you ask in the KK thread, they may know.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You asked above already  I suggested you ask in the KK thread, they may know.



Thanks


----------



## ame

Great close up of Jennifer Anistons


----------



## ame

Lookinggood: It's a radiant, and based on the dimensions, probably significant carat weight, I'd guess 35-50ct range. Doubt it belongs to Kris Jenner.


----------



## cung

ame said:


> Great close up of Jennifer Anistons


is it her ering?


----------



## fashionista89

Love the awards season..lots of HQ pictures!!

First picture is Amy Adams set. I don't think she ever officially announced that she got married but i think she is now since she has extra bands around her engagement ring. So delicate but very beautiful!

Other is Jennifer Garner's ring - this is something more recent..do people call it a 'push present'? It's only been around the last few years - not they one they got engaged with, stunning!


----------



## ame

cung said:


> is it her ering?



Yes


----------



## whoops

fashionista89 said:


> Love the awards season..lots of HQ pictures!!
> 
> First picture is Amy Adams set. I don't think she ever officially announced that she got married but i think she is now since she has extra bands around her engagement ring. So delicate but very beautiful!
> 
> Other is Jennifer Garner's ring - this is something more recent..do people call it a 'push present'? It's only been around the last few years - not they one they got engaged with, stunning!



oh love Amy Adams! It looks like she has yellow gold and rose gold bands? How interesting.

I always thought that was Jennifer Garner's original ring?


----------



## LittleLover

fashionista89 said:


> Love the awards season..lots of HQ pictures!!
> 
> First picture is Amy Adams set. I don't think she ever officially announced that she got married but i think she is now since she has extra bands around her engagement ring. So delicate but very beautiful!
> 
> Other is Jennifer Garner's ring - this is something more recent..do people call it a 'push present'? It's only been around the last few years - not they one they got engaged with, stunning!



WOW! Great picture of Amy's set... it is absolutely exquisite!


----------



## amoxie92

Jennifer's ring looks like it was pulled out of a candy machine.


----------



## amoxie92

Aniston, not Garner.  Garner's is one of my favorites.


----------



## bisbee

ame said:


> Great close up of Jennifer Anistons



That's better than the one I found!


----------



## bisbee

amoxie92 said:


> Jennifer's ring looks like it was pulled out of a candy machine.



I quite like it - it's very different.


----------



## Candice0985

bisbee said:


> I quite like it - it's very different.



same here, I think her ring is beautiful


----------



## whoops

andrea.eppolito said:


> Jennifer Garner got engaged / married with an eternity band and received the larger stone, traditional "engagement ring" afterwards. She has a plain, metal wedding band and then alternative eternity bands that she received as push presents that she alternates and does a mix and match with.
> 
> One of my all time favorites - I love how classic and versatile her sets are.  Personally, I never take my rings off and always wear my engagement ring and wedding band together for sentimental reasons. So I love seeing someone do something different and always look forward to seeing how she chooses to wear her jewelry for each event.



I had no idea!

Her set is definitely a classic and favorite of mine as well.


----------



## NancyCP

andrea.eppolito said:


> Jennifer Garner got engaged / married with an eternity band and received the larger stone, traditional "engagement ring" afterwards. She has a plain, metal wedding band and then alternative eternity bands that she received as push presents that she alternates and does a mix and match with.
> 
> One of my all time favorites - I love how classic and versatile her sets are.  Personally, I never take my rings off and always wear my engagement ring and wedding band together for sentimental reasons. So I love seeing someone do something different and always look forward to seeing how she chooses to wear her jewelry for each event.



When her son Samuel was born I thought that Ben would give her a blue diamond stackable ring to add to the stacks. He gave Jennifer pink diamond ones when their 2 daughters were born.


----------



## NancyCP

emcosmo1639 said:


> Thanks!  I am absolutely in love with it and newly engaged (we haven't picked out a ring yet) so I may use this one as inspiration.  The oxidized gold is so gorgeous!



It is isn't it? Such a modern and unique take on a ring. Take wait to see the wedding band she designs with Lorraine Schwartz.


----------



## Swanky

Weird. . .  I always read that Ben Affleck proposed to Jennifer Garner with a 4.5-carat cushion cut engagement ring by Harry Winston on her birthday.


----------



## NancyCP

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Weird. . .  I always read that Ben Affleck proposed to Jennifer Garner with a 4.5-carat cushion cut engagement ring by Harry Winston on her birthday.
> media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/550x/c3/26/32/c326324cdc01ce53d7812b94ea224a8c.jpg



That is misinformation. He did propose to her with a 4.5 carat Harry Winston eternity wedding band. The entertainment tabloids got this wrong (surprise. I have been looking at her gorgeous cushion for a while now and I think it is 7 or 8 carats. Anyone?


----------



## NancyCP

andrea.eppolito said:


> I was waiting for a blue diamond stack, too! Or maybe a large sapphire piece. Colored diamonds are rare and harder to match - maybe the push present is pending!



Yeah, but he's got $$$. It could be like this design from Cartier but with blue diamonds. Not too hard to find 3-4 small blue diamonds...okay maybe it is.


----------



## jmaemonte

Christina Applegate from People magazine


----------



## DebbieAnn

andrea.eppolito said:


> I don't think it's a money issue. Maybe it's a style issue and he's searching for the right piece. The other two rings were eternity bands.
> Let's be on the lookout for new jewelry...I'm sure it's going to be fantastic!!!




*Samuel is 1 year old today.  Maybe Jennifer will receive a little jewelry gift herself?  lol*


----------



## purse whore

NancyCP said:


> That is misinformation. He did propose to her with a 4.5 carat Harry Winston eternity wedding band. The entertainment tabloids got this wrong (surprise. I have been looking at her gorgeous cushion for a while now and I think it is 7 or 8 carats. Anyone?



I think it's at least 7 carats.


----------



## retrugger

Jennifer Garner received the  Harry Winston $500000 cushion cut diamond engagement ring on her birthday, but thought it was to large to wear every day. Right after,  Ben Affleck bought her an eternity band to wear every day.
I believe she received a Cartier Trinity ring posted earlier in the thread after the birth of her son. I imagine to represent all 3 children.


----------



## retrugger

purse whore said:


> I think it's at least 7 carats.


It is estimated to be 7 or 8 carats, so you  are right on the money.


----------



## retrugger

ame said:


> Great close up of Jennifer Anistons


Looks like a antique rose cut diamond around 8 carats.


----------



## retrugger

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jessica Alba


Jessica Alba's engagement ring was originally a haloed cushion cut set in white gold or platinum. I think she had it reset in the past few years.


----------



## jmaemonte

Jamie Lynn Spears from US Weekly


----------



## Kissmark

ame said:


> Great close up of Jennifer Anistons



How many carat do you guys think it is?


----------



## emcosmo1639

jmaemonte said:


> Jamie Lynn Spears from US Weekly



I'm normally not a fan of round cuts, but I love this ring.  It is so simple, delicate and classy!


----------



## NancyCP

Close up of Cat Deely's rings. Her manicure is awesome too!


----------



## bisbee

NancyCP said:


> Close up of Cat Deely's rings. Her manicure is awesome too!



Beautiful!  I like the manicure too...except for the pointy nails.  Now that's a trend I will avoid!


----------



## cards21

NancyCP said:


> Close up of Cat Deely's rings. Her manicure is awesome too!



Very pretty.


----------



## dialv

Just saw a picture of Olivia Wilde's ring from Jason Sudakis. Not sure how to post a pic with being on the ipad but its stunning. A round diamond with an emerald halo.


----------



## Theren

Olivia Wildes Enagegement Ring


----------



## jmaemonte

Theren said:


> Olivia Wildes Enagegement Ring



Very pretty!


----------



## bergafer3

I love Olivia's ring!


----------



## Docjeun

amoxie92 said:


> Jennifer's ring looks like it was pulled out of a candy machine.


I totally agree, I think it's one of the ugliest rings I've seen.


----------



## triotrio

I love Olivia Wilde's ring - I need a closer pic!

Isn't she the one who spent a lot of her summers in Ireland as a kid? Maybe that explains the emerald accent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCF

Theren said:


> Olivia Wildes Enagegement Ring



I love this. I adore emeralds.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

NancyCP said:


> Close up of Cat Deely's rings. Her manicure is awesome too!



love this!


----------



## karo

Better pics of Olivia Wilde's ring
o-wilde.com


----------



## thinkPINK

Love the simplicity of Cat's set!


----------



## lucydee

Here it is: The Bachelor 2013 Sean Lowe gives Catherine Giudici Niel Lane Engagement Ring.

I love it! I love Cushion Cut Diamonds as my own ring is a cushion cut diamond 

Credit; Glamour.com

We know fans are dying to see what Catherine Giudicis engagement ring looks like after tonights tear-jerking finale!! Here it is Bachelor Nation.from Bachelor jeweler extraordinaire Neil Lane (BTW love that Neil Lane flew out to Thailand!). Its a cushion cut diamond in a cushion shaped halo with a pave-diamond-encrusted split-shank setting!!!


----------



## shiny_things

Really not a fan of Jennifer A's ring. I think it looks like one of those party rings you get from any clothes store to accessorise with. It has no shine at all.

Mind you I'm not a fan of massive diamonds (as in entire finger coverage) anyway. I always thought Kim K's looked ridiculous.

My favourites are still Khloe K's with the original and single halo setting and Guiliana Rancic's.


----------



## lucydee

shiny_things said:


> Really not a fan of Jennifer A's ring. I think it looks like one of those party rings you get from any clothes store to accessorise with. It has no shine at all.
> 
> Mind you I'm not a fan of massive diamonds (as in entire finger coverage) anyway. I always thought Kim K's looked ridiculous.
> 
> My favourites are still Khloe K's with the original and single halo setting and Guiliana Rancic's.


 
I agree! One of my favorites is Guiliana Rancic's ring. Love hers!


----------



## ame

karo said:


> Better pics of Olivia Wilde's ring
> o-wilde.com



Man I am LOVING this. The two toned gold is interesting to me but the diamond is magnificent and I am loving the emerald halo.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

another one of bachelor winners e ring from her instagram.  Didnt watch this season, ring is nice, but boring IMHO.  over/under on how long this one will last?? lol


----------



## shiny_things

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> another one of bachelor winners e ring from her instagram.  Didnt watch this season, ring is nice, but boring IMHO.  over/under on how long this one will last?? lol



I think it's beautiful.

Sometimes I think it's nice to see celebs (if you can call her that) getting something 'normal' looking rather than feeling they have to compete for the biggest diamond.


----------



## lucydee

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> another one of bachelor winners e ring from her instagram. Didnt watch this season, ring is nice, but boring IMHO. over/under on how long this one will last?? lol


 
Thanks for posting this!  Its nice to see the ring upclose!  I love it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Has anyone located a photo of Janet Jackson's engagment ring?


----------



## AndieAbroad

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Has anyone located a photo of Janet Jackson's engagment ring?



They all seem really blurry!


----------



## mangowife

Yellow diamond halo?! Yum!


----------



## lazeny

karo said:


> Better pics of Olivia Wilde's ring
> o-wilde.com


I love Olivia Wilde's ring! Unique and not too flashy


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

AndieAbroad said:


> They all seem really blurry!


 

That ring is from an old boyfriend not the new husband.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nene Leaks engagment ring she stated 15 carats


----------



## Swanky

Maybe total weight?! lol! That's not a 15 crt center even on my 3.75 finger


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Olivia wilde's ring is beautiful!! "Adds it to my wish list".....


----------



## fashionista89

Olivia's ring is different and i really like it..

Btw, just heard Alexis Bledel is engaged..can't wait to see the ring!


----------



## beastofthefields

karo said:


> Better pics of Olivia Wilde's ring
> o-wilde.com




Thanks for sharing Karo  -  ooooh beautiful ring of Olivia's, so very unique!


----------



## beastofthefields

NancyCP said:


> Close up of Cat Deely's rings. Her manicure is awesome too!



This is so pretty.  Is she married to Patrick now?  Coz I missed hearing that if so!


----------



## beastofthefields

funkmasterjedi said:


> Jessica Alba



Wow, I think it's possible Jessica Alba's is the prettiest celeb engagement/wedding set I've ever had the privilage of seeing! Lovely!


----------



## beastofthefields

Blake Lively's set from Ryan Reynolds - source: Blake Lively Fan


----------



## beastofthefields

Jessica Biel's engagement ring - source: Glamour.com


----------



## beastofthefields

Anna Pacquin
Fergie Ferg
Carmen Electra
Rebecca Romijn
source: Pinterest

Katie Holmes - source: Purse Blog


----------



## coolfred

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I am so in love with this ring.
> What is the shape of the center yellow stone? Carat?
> 
> 
> Could this ring belong to Kris Jenner ?



Thats Loren Riddingers Ring


----------



## Chloe302225

Millie Macintosh from Made In Chelsea


----------



## MCF

beastofthefields said:


> Anna Pacquin
> Fergie Ferg
> Carmen Electra
> Rebecca Romijn
> source: Pinterest
> 
> Katie Holmes - source: Purse Blog



Anna's is my fav. I think Cathy Waterman makes amazing rings.


----------



## shiny_things

Chloe302225 said:


> Millie Macintosh from Made In Chelsea



I follow her Fiance on Twitter and saw him break the news yesterday. He has great taste. That is a beautiful ring.

He had it custom made by Frosts of London.


----------



## twitspie

Chloe302225 said:


> Millie Macintosh from Made In Chelsea



Love this ring!  Any idea how many carats the centre stone is?


----------



## Sassys

Elle Macpherson


----------



## mrs moulds

kazzer said:


> The Real Housewives of Orange County, Tamara Barney & boyfriend of two years, Eddie Judge just got engaged! Her engagement ring features a round center diamond with a cushion shaped halo, and diamonds all around the band.
> 
> Not as bling as I thought it would be, but simple and beautiful anyway.



I don't think that her man is rolling in the doe! Yet, it is a beautiful ring.


----------



## beklah324

whoops said:


> I always thought that was Jennifer Garner's original ring?



Jennifer has 5 different rings she wears.  You can see 4 of them here (http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/247872/Jennifer-garner-stacked-wedding-bands.jpg) in order, her wedding band, her engagement eternity ring, a pink sapphire or diamond eternity band and then just a diamond band (although I think this might have pink jewels as well but you can't tell).  I don't remember if the top 2 rings came around after the births of any her children, or maybe they were anniversary gifts.  The 5th ring is the 3-stone ring, which I believe we first saw at the 2006 Oscars, just a couple months after giving birth to Violet.  I believe that 3-stone was a push present.  I haven't really heard if she got a push present for Seraphina and Samuel.  The pink ring could have been for Seraphina, I don't know.  I do wonder if her push present for Samuel is a necklace.  She's been sporting this 3 stone or diamond flowers/sunburts (I don't know what exactly they are) necklace.


----------



## beklah324

amoxie92 said:


> Jennifer's ring looks like it was pulled out of a candy machine.



It really does.  One of those rings that came from the 25 cent machine.  It would come in those clear egg things and the "diamond" was like a plastic marble and the band was adjustable and if you adjusted it too much, the sides would start to peel


----------



## beklah324

beastofthefields said:


> Jessica Biel's engagement ring - source: Glamour.com



I don't know why, but the metal of the ring just makes me think of cheap rings that turn your finger green.  Which is too bad because it is an interesting ring.  Not my style, but still cute.  I thought it was cute that Justin incorporated Jessica's birthstones on the side.

I love the simple band and simple eternity band.  If I had the choice of any rings, I'd love a simple band in a white gold (or something like that) and a pink diamond eternity band in rose gold.  of course, I'd still want an e-ring


----------



## lovelydiana

It's Amazing I like all. Thanks for share.


----------



## karo

beklah324 said:


> Jennifer has 5 different rings she wears.  You can see 4 of them here (http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/247872/Jennifer-garner-stacked-wedding-bands.jpg) in order, her wedding band, her engagement eternity ring, a pink sapphire or diamond eternity band and then just a diamond band (although I think this might have pink jewels as well but you can't tell).  I don't remember if the top 2 rings came around after the births of any her children, or maybe they were anniversary gifts.  The 5th ring is the 3-stone ring, which I believe we first saw at the 2006 Oscars, just a couple months after giving birth to Violet.  I believe that 3-stone was a push present.  I haven't really heard if she got a push present for Seraphina and Samuel.  The pink ring could have been for Seraphina, I don't know.  I do wonder if her push present for Samuel is a necklace.  She's been sporting this 3 stone or diamond flowers/sunburts (I don't know what exactly they are) necklace.



I've found and interview in last year's InStyle where the two rings are mentioned:
 Affleck, 39, enjoys showering his wife with diamonds. He gave her a pair of pink and white diamond Harry Winston bands, one for each of their two daughters, Violet, 6, and Seraphina, who turns 3 next month.


----------



## lovehgss1

karo said:


> I've found and interview in last year's InStyle where the two rings are mentioned:
> Affleck, 39, enjoys showering his wife with diamonds. He gave her a pair of pink and white diamond Harry Winston bands, one for each of their two daughters, Violet, 6, and Seraphina, who turns 3 next month.



Hmm wonder what she got for the birth of the son?


----------



## CDNinNYC

^ I could be wrong but I thought I read she got the Cartier Trinity after Samuel's birth, to represent all three children.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard ( one of her many engagement and wedding band combos)


----------



## Yawg

This is really huge. Maybe too much!


----------



## Mirp

that is ghastly


----------



## bagee

amoxie92 said:


> Jennifer's ring looks like it was pulled out of a candy machine.



If that looks like it came out of a candy machine...I have a new respect for candy!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Nene Leaks 15-carat ring


----------



## kazzer

Alex Gerrard's  ring is absolutely awful.


----------



## ame

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard ( one of her many engagement and wedding band combos)



The halo is way too thick on that stone.


----------



## NancyCP

Another shot of Elle MacRherson's ring. Simple and beautiful.


----------



## NancyCP

Sorry here is the ring. Elle MacPherson.


----------



## shiny_things

kazzer said:


> Alex Gerrard's  ring is absolutely awful.



Yep, the proportions of the ring look weird added to a way too overbearing sized ring for her hand.


----------



## cung

shiny_things said:


> Yep, the proportions of the ring look weird added to a way too overbearing sized ring for her hand.


agreed. Sometimes expensive thing is not guarantee its beauty but in this case, so ugly.


----------



## TechPrincess

beklah324 said:


> Jennifer has 5 different rings she wears.  You can see 4 of them here (http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/247872/Jennifer-garner-stacked-wedding-bands.jpg) in order, her wedding band, her engagement eternity ring, a pink sapphire or diamond eternity band and then just a diamond band (although I think this might have pink jewels as well but you can't tell).  I don't remember if the top 2 rings came around after the births of any her children, or maybe they were anniversary gifts.  The 5th ring is the 3-stone ring, which I believe we first saw at the 2006 Oscars, just a couple months after giving birth to Violet.  I believe that 3-stone was a push present.  I haven't really heard if she got a push present for Seraphina and Samuel.  The pink ring could have been for Seraphina, I don't know.  I do wonder if her push present for Samuel is a necklace.  She's been sporting this 3 stone or diamond flowers/sunburts (I don't know what exactly they are) necklace.



Loving the look of just stacked bands.... hmmmm now my brain is turning - poor Hubs LOL


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

coolfred said:


> Thats Loren Riddingers Ring


 

Thanks I have been on the hunt for this info. I have no idea who she is. LOL


ok I know she maid the great earrings Kim wore about 2 yrs ago (still on my bucket list)


----------



## jorjamuller

I like you work man 
All wedding ring is such nice beautiful and attractive I specilly like Jlo again ring. I love collection if You have more collection then share it


----------



## jmaemonte

Alexis Bledel (US Weekly)


----------



## Mirp

that is a gorgeous ring!! I love the antique style!


----------



## kaitydid

jmaemonte said:


> Alexis Bledel (US Weekly)



So gorgeous! She has a beautiful ring!


----------



## Love Hermes

All these beautiful ring! (more or less) but still....


----------



## Love Hermes

I'm sure no one have heard of her because she is public shy and semi recluse but she is one of the wealthiest woman in the World (Former wife of an Saudi Billionaire Rashide Bin Turki Al-Alsaud) and a avid collector of rare gems. A Photo of Aishwarya Al-Alsaud and some of her FABULOUS diamonds!!


----------



## Love Hermes

Aishwarya Al-Alsaud with her new Bugatti.
Aishwarya Al-Alsaud with Couture designer Zang Toi.
Aishwarya Al-Alsaud with her 89.18 Carat D-Flawless Pear shape diamond ring. It's so big you can see from afar.


----------



## Love Hermes

She must have different size diamonds but obviously she loves the pear shaped cut.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, great jewels.  She sure seems to lead a charmed life!


----------



## Candice0985

Love Hermes said:


> She must have different size diamonds but obviously she loves the pear shaped cut.



I would love to see more pictures of her pieces!


----------



## jmaemonte

Love Hermes said:


> I'm sure no one have heard of her because she is public shy and semi recluse but she is one of the wealthiest woman in the World (Former wife of an Saudi Billionaire Rashide Bin Turki Al-Alsaud) and a avid collector of rare gems. A Photo of Aishwarya Al-Alsaud and some of her FABULOUS diamonds!!



Thanks for the eye candy!  Wow!


----------



## Love Hermes

Candice0985 said:


> I would love to see more pictures of her pieces!


 

Yes, me too! Sometime her photos appears in magazines or gazettes but rarely. I read articles about her on Zimbio and she seem to have a very charming life but apparently a bad marriage.


----------



## Love Hermes

http://www.zimbio.com/Socialites/articles/NTzYUUpJqgf/Aishwarya+Al+Alsaud

Here's a rare interview she did awhile back.


----------



## Swanky

Does she hace a thread in Celeb Style?  This thread is really for celeb's e-rings, perhaps there's a thread for her other pieces, style, etc. . . .  ?


----------



## Love Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does she hace a thread in Celeb Style?  This thread is really for celeb's e-rings, perhaps there's a thread for her other pieces, style, etc. . . .  ?


 

TO be honest, I think REAL life people with real wealth are far more fascinating than celebs... Most celebs go bankrupt LOL.... She's not a celeb. Socialite perhaps but not a movie star... Do you consider Kim Kardashian a celeb? LOL


----------



## NancyCP

Love Hermes said:


> I'm sure no one have heard of her because she is public shy and semi recluse but she is one of the wealthiest woman in the World (Former wife of an Saudi Billionaire Rashide Bin Turki Al-Alsaud) and a avid collector of rare gems. A Photo of Aishwarya Al-Alsaud and some of her FABULOUS diamonds!!



Where did you get those pictures? Is she on Instagram?


----------



## jmaemonte

Gretchen Rossi from The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## ame

Oh criminy. Wonder how he paid for that when he can't even make child support. I mean...Its nice.


----------



## Swanky

hmmmm. . . 

did they marry? He's wearing a wedding band


----------



## ame

Oh barf.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, he's nauseating. . .  her too.


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yea, he's nauseating. . .  her too.



I totally agree!


----------



## mrs moulds

birkin101 said:


> Nene Leaks 15-carat ring



Nene has really ugly fingers. I could focus on the ring because of her god awful hands.


----------



## styringca

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## jmaemonte

ame said:


> Oh criminy. Wonder how he paid for that when he can't even make child support. I mean...Its nice.





Here is a quote from toofab regarding the ring:


"Slade followed suit by taking Gretchen to Newport Jewelers, where he bought her the ring (on a local radio deejay's salary and huge child support payments)."


----------



## jmaemonte

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hmmmm. . .
> 
> did they marry? He's wearing a wedding band



Apparently, she proposed to him with that ring and he then went and bought her a ring.


----------



## ame

Well...wow. Props to Eddie and Tamra for at least having a realistic ring on a normal budget, unless Slade bought a CZ for that thing, bec I don't know how he paid for that otherwise.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love Hermes said:


> She must have different size diamonds but obviously she loves the pear shaped cut.


 

Now I am impressed! Great diamonds and Great Hermes Bags worthy:


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I bet he recycled Jo's ring!


----------



## ame

Jo's was a cushion though wasnt it? This is a round.


----------



## tanj

mrs moulds said:


> Nene has really ugly fingers. I could focus on the ring because of her god awful hands.



I thought I was the only one felt that way lol.It so took away from the ring!


----------



## Love Hermes

NancyCP said:


> Where did you get those pictures? Is she on Instagram?


 

Some of her photos I got from Twitter and Google searches. Or archives in social columns in Europe and/or Middle East. Last I heard a photo were taken of her is when she visited the Harry Winston store in Las Vegas and the directors flew from Beverly Hills to wine and dine her. 

I don't find celebrity fascinating at all. Their jewels are usually on loan which doesn't define their wealth. I find wealthy socialites with real wealth much more fascinating! That's my opinion.


----------



## mrs moulds

ame said:


> Oh criminy. Wonder how he paid for that when he can't even make child support. I mean...Its nice.



I agree!


----------



## jorjamuller

Your whole collection is so beautiful. I specially like Danica Patrick, Eva Longoria
Thanks for sharing such a nice collection.


----------



## NancyCP

Love Hermes said:


> Some of her photos I got from Twitter and Google searches. Or archives in social columns in Europe and/or Middle East. Last I heard a photo were taken of her is when she visited the Harry Winston store in Las Vegas and the directors flew from Beverly Hills to wine and dine her.
> 
> I don't find celebrity fascinating at all. Their jewels are usually on loan which doesn't define their wealth. I find wealthy socialites with real wealth much more fascinating! That's my opinion.



I completely again. I follow socialites on Instagram.


----------



## Chloe302225

Another one of Alex Gerrard's many engagement rings


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My fav Celebrity engagment ring 
Hilary Duff.  I liked the plain band more. 

I think it is a 14 carat radiant cut diamond


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Elizabeth Taylor First 33.19 carat ring from Richard Burton Second 29.4 carat from Mike Todd. I love a man the can pick a diamond.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My Second Fav Celebrity engagment ring Khloe Kardashian
I think it is a 9 carat radiant center stone ????
I am not a halo fan, but her ring looks fab in photos and on TV


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Loren Riddingers Ring. Makes me   I want to know the carats.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Amare Stoudemire ring to his wife and bands 8.5 carat engagmetn ring


----------



## emcosmo1639

ame said:


> Well...wow. *Props to Eddie and Tamra for at least having a realistic ring on a normal budget,* unless Slade bought a CZ for that thing, bec I don't know how he paid for that otherwise.



I could be wrong, but didn't the show pay for their ring since the proposal was filmed?


----------



## hermes_lemming

emcosmo1639 said:


> I could be wrong, but didn't the show pay for their ring since the proposal was filmed?



Yup and proposal is one thing.  Pulling the trigger is another.  Eddie is no fool.  I think Tamara is just desperate and one of those women that needs to be married.


----------



## PULGUIS

V


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Janet Jackson engagment ring from new husband appears this was a fashion show in February new husband:  Wissam al Mana.

Is that a pear diamond, I was reading 20 carats


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Guliana Rancic engagment ring from husband Bill


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Zolciak engagment ring from Troy


----------



## RedPoppies

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Guliana Rancic engagment ring from husband Bill


 
That eternity band is to die for! I personally would prefer it if the rings were worn on separate hands, but whatevs. Still gorge!


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Janet Jackson engagment ring from new husband appears this was a fashion show in February new husband:  Wissam al Mana.
> 
> Is that a pear diamond, I was reading 20 carats



Dayhum! You go Janet!


----------



## shiny_things

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Guliana Rancic engagment ring from husband Bill



One of my all time favourite engagement rings.

I am a sucker for a halo and pave band!


----------



## needloub

I am a sucker for halos as well, and Giuliana's ring has always been one of my favorites!


----------



## designer1

Love Hermes said:


> Aishwarya Al-Alsaud with her new Bugatti.
> Aishwarya Al-Alsaud with Couture designer Zang Toi.
> Aishwarya Al-Alsaud with her 89.18 Carat D-Flawless Pear shape diamond ring. It's so big you can see from afar.



Have no clue who she is (looks miserable, likely from trying to jam her feet into those shoes..they do nothing for her overall look, that's for sure! )


----------



## mrsinsyder

Savannah Guthrie

eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2013413/rs_560x415-130513043512-1024.sg.engage.jlc.jpg

assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1342390.1368451227!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/guthrie14f-2-web.jpg


----------



## KathyB

designer1 said:


> Have no clue who she is (looks miserable, likely from trying to jam her feet into those shoes..they do nothing for her overall look, that's for sure! )



Her feet crammed down into those shoes made MINE hurt!  ullhair:


----------



## LoveObsessed

This is the ultimate drool page ever!  First time posting at TPF and already drooling and lusting for too much stuff!  This place is dangerous!


----------



## lucydee

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Guliana Rancic engagment ring from husband Bill


 
Gulianna's Engagement Ring has always been my favorite! 
I would wear the band on the other hand though.


----------



## Janie81

lucydee said:


> Gulianna's Engagement Ring has always been my favorite!
> I would wear the band on the other hand though.



I just started wearing my band on the other hand yesterday, and wondered if it would be acceptable or if anyone else does the same.  Question answered


----------



## CDNinNYC

Janie81 said:


> I just started wearing my band on the other hand yesterday, and wondered if it would be acceptable or if anyone else does the same.  Question answered



I have never worn mine on the same hand.


----------



## Nee_chelle

Avril Lavigne via eonline.com


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Nee_chelle said:


> Avril Lavigne via eonline.com



This is so unbelievably tacky.


----------



## lanasyogamama

funkmasterjedi said:


> This is so unbelievably tacky.



It suits her.  ; )


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> It suits her.  ; )



ita! whenever they describe her as a "Canadian pop star" I shudder.....


----------



## mrs moulds

Nee_chelle said:


> Avril Lavigne via eonline.com


----------



## KathyB

Nee_chelle said:


> Avril Lavigne via eonline.com



Are pears making a comeback?

I like pears, but not this one.... it looks off balance.  No symmetry.


----------



## Nee_chelle

KathyB said:


> Are pears making a comeback?
> 
> I like pears, but not this one.... it looks off balance.  No symmetry.



I love a good pear cut. I really dislike the half moon sides though. I prefer a trillion cut side stone like Bethenny Frankel's (pre- reset) or Jessica Simpson's ( from Nick Lachey).


----------



## emchhardy

I've looked through a good number of pages in this thread and I've come to the conclusion that I definitely prefer daintier rings compared to the "big rocks".  It's not to say that those rings aren't beautiful (some are clearly not, Avril's on the previous page, for example, is straight up ugly and tacky IMO) but they're just too much for my taste.  I also noticed that some of these rings look like they're wearing the person and not the person wearing the ring.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## russellmark87

Congratulation and my best wishes


----------



## russellmark87

Camilla Parker engagement rings


----------



## Candice0985

russellmark87 said:


> Camilla Parker engagement rings



paris hilton is engaged?!


----------



## daniellejones

Love Avril Lavigne Ring!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

That's not Camilla, lol!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's not Camilla, lol!



Maybe she was having a good day?


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe she was having a good day?


----------



## mrs moulds

emchhardy said:


> I've looked through a good number of pages in this thread and I've come to the conclusion that I definitely prefer daintier rings compared to the "big rocks".  It's not to say that those rings aren't beautiful (some are clearly not, Avril's on the previous page, for example, is straight up ugly and tacky IMO) but they're just too much for my taste.  I also noticed that some of these rings look like they're wearing the person and not the person wearing the ring.  I hope that makes sense.



Well put!


----------



## Chloe302225

One of Alex Gerrard's engagement rings


----------



## Chloe302225

Another pic


----------



## daniellejones

karo said:


> Better pics of Olivia Wilde's ring
> o-wilde.com


 love this ring!!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

NancyCP said:


> Close up of Cat Deely's rings. Her manicure is awesome too!


Beautiful ring!!! love it


----------



## daniellejones

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Guliana Rancic engagment ring from husband Bill


pretty but the band needs to be cleaned!!!


----------



## daniellejones

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Elizabeth Taylor First 33.19 carat ring from Richard Burton Second 29.4 carat from Mike Todd. I love a man the can pick a diamond.


GORGEOUS RING!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

funkmasterjedi said:


> jessica alba


 pretty!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

_Beautiful Ring!!!!!_
__


----------



## daniellejones

lookingood35 said:


> jada pinkett smith's pear
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/jadahqcb10_122_529lo.jpg


 _beautiful ring!!!!!_


----------



## daniellejones

lookingood35 said:


> kelis ring
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/kelis000249.jpg


 beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

lookingood35 said:


> eva again
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/eval001.jpg


 pretty!!!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

lookingood35 said:


> jenna (the porn lady)
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/j0001.jpg


 too much!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

lookingood35 said:


> jlo 14.5 blue diamond
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/14.5%20ct%20blue.jpg


 love it so much!!!!!


----------



## daniellejones

linzerella83 said:


> Jessica Simpson's set....pre-divorce from Nick Lachey...still beautiful!!
> 
> 4 carat e-ring with trillium side stones...wedding band is eternity set in platinum...read in InStyle Weddings that total carat weight is 6.5. Wow!


 LOVE LOVE LOVE tHIS RING!!!!!


----------



## whoops

Anyone find a good picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt's ring? I'm so excited for her!


----------



## VictoriaOlivia

funkmasterjedi said:


> This is so unbelievably tacky.


I do not even like Marquis shaped diamonds, they just don't sparkle the same


----------



## MCF

whoops said:


> Anyone find a good picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt's ring? I'm so excited for her!



I know! I want to see it too!


----------



## KathyB

VictoriaOlivia said:


> I do not even like Marquis shaped diamonds, they just don't sparkle the same



I remember in the early 90's when marquis diamonds were so popular, but nobody thought ahead to learn that there is no band that will nest with a marquis engagement ring unless it was a set made to work together, and those sets were NOT pretty!


----------



## Molls

whoops said:


> Anyone find a good picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt's ring? I'm so excited for her!



Here's two pictures, not the best quality, but she genuinely looks very happy!


----------



## Vali

I'm sorry, but isn't that the ring from her previous engagement?


----------



## Swanky

That's her old one I think?


----------



## karo

^^^^ I was about to say that... looks like her old e-ring


----------



## Molls

I didn't know she was engaged before. Oh well, no other pics of the ring to show.


----------



## bisbee

Yes - that's an old picture.  I almost posted it earlier, but did more research and found that it was her old ring.


----------



## Swanky

Kristin {Cavallari} and Jay Cutler's wedding bands
http://instagram.com/p/aRHsY0tQ0P


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kristin {Cavallari} and Jay Cutler's wedding bands
> http://instagram.com/p/aRHsY0tQ0P



Oh, thanks for posting!  I love her eternity band!


----------



## mrs moulds

KathyB said:


> I remember in the early 90's when marquis diamonds were so popular, but nobody thought ahead to learn that there is no band that will nest with a marquis engagement ring unless it was a set made to work together, and those sets were NOT pretty!



I totally agree!
They look so dated to me and, not in a good way.


----------



## twigski

whoops said:


> Anyone find a good picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt's ring? I'm so excited for her!


 
Here are two pics of her ER from Brian Hallisay

Source:US weekly


----------



## leonietje

emchhardy said:


> I've looked through a good number of pages in this thread and I've come to the conclusion that I definitely prefer daintier rings compared to the "big rocks".  It's not to say that those rings aren't beautiful (some are clearly not, Avril's on the previous page, for example, is straight up ugly and tacky IMO) but they're just too much for my taste.  I also noticed that some of these rings look like they're wearing the person and not the person wearing the ring.  I hope that makes sense.



I agree! For my fingers 1 carat is maximum to make it look pretty. Everything biggers looks oversized.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

*'It's official!' Mario Balotelli's girlfriend Fanny Neguesha posts picture of dazzling £100,000 engagement ring

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...picture-dazzling-100-000-engagement-ring.html

Now call me crazy but that does NOT look like a **£100,000 engagement ring to me.... 
*


----------



## LinnieVuitton




----------



## bergafer3

Sophie-Rose said:


> *'It's official!' Mario Balotelli's girlfriend Fanny Neguesha posts picture of dazzling £100,000 engagement ring
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...picture-dazzling-100-000-engagement-ring.html
> 
> Now call me crazy but that does NOT look like a **£100,000 engagement ring to me....
> *


I agree! How could that ring cost that much?


----------



## amrx87

twigski said:


> Here are two pics of her ER from Brian Hallisay
> 
> Source:US weekly



shes pregnant?


----------



## whoops

twigski said:


> Here are two pics of her ER from Brian Hallisay
> 
> Source:US weekly



Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Theren

bergafer3 said:


> I agree! How could that ring cost that much?



The only way I see that is if its a natural colored diamond (i.e. purple/blue) and we just cant tell..


----------



## mrs moulds

bergafer3 said:


> I agree! How could that ring cost that much?



After looking at this ring, it does not look like it cost more than $5000.00. This my option!


----------



## keebler14

Queen Noor had a simple gold wedding band combined with a band of yellow pave diamonds and a band of white pave diamonds. She also wore a larger round diamond occasionally but her wedding and engagement rings were just the bands. I always thought they were smart, tasteful and lovely!


----------



## twigski

whoops said:


> Thanks! I love it!


You are welcome.



amrx87 said:


> shes pregnant?


Yes I guess she is.


----------



## Swanky

dailymail:








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fianc-Brian-Hallisay-close.html#ixzz2W3DX2FzV


----------



## shiny_things

bergafer3 said:


> I agree! How could that ring cost that much?



It can't do surely? Even if it was IF and perfect in every other way.

This is going to sound so shallow, but on a footballer's wages, he hasn't put anything special on her finger.

Actually, maybe that is what she wanted and I'm just being superficial.


----------



## sgj99

keebler14 said:


> Queen Noor had a simple gold wedding band combined with a band of yellow pave diamonds and a band of white pave diamonds. She also wore a larger round diamond occasionally but her wedding and engagement rings were just the bands. I always thought they were smart, tasteful and lovely!



love her, such an elegant and classy lady.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Adrienne Bosh engagment ring from Chris Bosh
Appears the new baby will be a girl, this is the announcement photo.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nick Carter's Fiancee Ring Lauren Kitt  I love a good pair !!!!!!! Any idea of the carats??????


----------



## RedPoppies

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nick Carter's Fiancee Ring Lauren Kitt  I love a good pair !!!!!!! Any idea of the carats??????


 
I read somewhere that the pear is 7 carats. It's quite lovely!


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nick Carter's Fiancee Ring Lauren Kitt  I love a good pair !!!!!!! Any idea of the carats??????



Beautiful pear!


----------



## TechPrincess

Holly Madison just got engaged - hoping to see a clear pic of her ering soon. So far its just been far away shots


----------



## whoops

TechPrincess said:


> Holly Madison just got engaged - hoping to see a clear pic of her ering soon. So far its just been far away shots



Source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-06-25/take-a-look-at-holly-madisons-18-carat-diamond-engagement-ring/






I just found this link. I really like it. So unique and pretty. Looks like a mix of yellow and pink diamonds.


----------



## TechPrincess

whoops said:


> Source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-06-25/take-a-look-at-holly-madisons-18-carat-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> View attachment 2233077
> 
> View attachment 2233079
> 
> 
> I just found this link. I really like it. So unique and pretty. Looks like a mix of yellow and pink diamonds.


OOOO thats Different... I think it suits her well. Thanks for the link!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Not my taste; gaudy & over the top.  If she likes it, that's the most important thing.*


----------



## lanasyogamama

DebbieAnn said:


> *Not my taste; gaudy & over the top.  If she likes it, that's the most important thing.*




+1  I can't imagine wearing this ring for 50 years, kwim?


----------



## DebbieAnn

lanasyogamama said:


> +1 I can't imagine wearing this ring for 50 years, kwim?


 
*I can't imagine wearing that at all, except maybe as a right hand ring.*


----------



## RedPoppies

whoops said:


> Source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-06-25/take-a-look-at-holly-madisons-18-carat-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> View attachment 2233077
> 
> View attachment 2233079
> 
> 
> I just found this link. I really like it. So unique and pretty. Looks like a mix of yellow and pink diamonds.


 
I ADORE this design! It is so beautiful! I would, however, prefer a more modest carat size, but that's just me.


----------



## baglover1973

whoops said:


> Source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-06-25/take-a-look-at-holly-madisons-18-carat-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> View attachment 2233077
> 
> View attachment 2233079
> 
> 
> I just found this link. I really like it. So unique and pretty. Looks like a mix of yellow and pink diamonds.



wow I think this is gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Looks more like a cocktail ring. . . but for some reason I'm kinda digging it.  I love "different".
I agree though, this would get old to me after a while


----------



## kaitydid

DebbieAnn said:


> *Not my taste; gaudy & over the top.  If she likes it, that's the most important thing.*



I agree. It's pretty, but it's too much for my taste. I wouldn't want that as an engagement ring. Maybe as a cocktail ring.


----------



## KristyDarling

Fabulous for me as a cocktail ring, but perfect for Holly Madison as an e-ring. 

ETA: Do we know for sure that it's a fancy yellow, or perhaps another kind of gemstone? Just curious!


----------



## jmaemonte

KristyDarling said:


> Fabulous for me as a cocktail ring, but perfect for Holly Madison as an e-ring.



+1.....totally agree.  It suits her.


----------



## Dany_37

whoops said:


> Source: http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-06-25/take-a-look-at-holly-madisons-18-carat-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> View attachment 2233077
> 
> View attachment 2233079
> 
> 
> I just found this link. I really like it. So unique and pretty. Looks like a mix of yellow and pink diamonds.


 
Oh my!  The jury is still out on this one for me but for her, I'm sure she loves it and hey, that's what really matters!


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nick Carter's Fiancee Ring Lauren Kitt  I love a good pair !!!!!!! Any idea of the carats??????



Very nice, elegant ring! I like it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks more like a cocktail ring. . . but for some reason I'm kinda digging it. I love "different".
> I agree though, this would get old to me after a while


 
I agree, it is very different nice just not my style.


----------



## lovehgss1

needloub said:


> Beautiful pear!


Glee's Matthew Morrison proposed to his girlfriend with a large sapphire and diamond engagement ring.

theindependent.ie


----------



## Molls

lovehgss1 said:


> Glee's Matthew Morrison proposed to his girlfriend with a large sapphire and diamond engagement ring.
> 
> theindependent.ie



OMG that looks gorgeous! I can't wait to see a better pic.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nene Leakes ring from Greg


----------



## michelleq

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nene Leakes ring from Greg


 
I am not crazy about her ring. Gaudy looking, and I like BIG DIAMONDS!!

IMHO, a round/brilliant cut diamond begins to look rather gaudy over 8 or 9 carats. I believe her ring is 15 Cts.


----------



## kaitydid

lovehgss1 said:


> Glee's Matthew Morrison proposed to his girlfriend with a large sapphire and diamond engagement ring.
> 
> theindependent.ie



I love the sapphire!



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nene Leakes ring from Greg



Way too much for my taste.


----------



## girlfromhungary

Hey, can you help me? I would like to know which Celebrity has a ring, which is composed of 3 parts, a silver(this is the engagement ring) a gold and a bronze ring , i think. sorry for my really really bad english! thanks xx


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nene Leakes ring from Greg



Nene has such old looking hands. I don't think any style of ring will be stunning on her.


----------



## whoops

Monica Wright's engagement ring from Oklahoma City Thunder player Kevin Durant







Source: http://www.everyjoe.com/2013/07/08/sports/pictures-monica-wrights-engagement-ring-from-kevin-durant/


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Halley Berry's new wedding ring.


----------



## NancyCP

Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.


----------



## Lola

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nick Carter's Fiancee Ring Lauren Kitt I love a good pair !!!!!!! Any idea of the carats??????


 
Very pretty but a gigantic bow tie effect (the dark shadows in the stone because of the pear cut)


----------



## kaitydid

NancyCP said:


> Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.



That's a beautiful ring!


----------



## bobbyjean

NancyCP said:


> Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.



beautiful


----------



## emcosmo1639

NancyCP said:


> Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.



LOVE this!!


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> I totally agree, I think it's one of the ugliest rings I've seen.


I've changed my mind, it's grown on me.  I've seen better pictures and know what type of diamond it is.
I don't know why anyone would chose that style when there are so many beautiful others, I like alot of sparkle and shine.
The type of diamond it is is flat on the bottom and doesn't have many facets and pictures don't do it any justice as someone said.
But when you take the style in consideration the stone really isn't as many carats as we think either, it looks much larger than it really is I think.


----------



## jmaemonte

Kelly Osbourne (US Weekly)


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Halley Berry's new wedding ring.


 
I just LOVE her rings, but my goodness, she looks like Prince!!!



NancyCP said:


> Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.


 
Beautiful!!!!



jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Osbourne (US Weekly)


 
It suits her!


----------



## rogersa

jmaemonte said:


> Kelly Osbourne (US Weekly)



So pretty! It looks like the ring from Tiffany's


----------



## Docjeun

What type of wedding band would you wear with Angelina Jolies engagment ring?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Trulyadiva said:


> What type of wedding band would you wear with Angelina Jolies engagment ring?


 

a basic diamond eternity band or an eternity band without diamonds.


----------



## designer1

The sparkler that Desiree Hartsock selected by The Bachelorettes Season 9 winner is a classic Neil Lane creation.  Its square cut center stone is 4.5 carats with a diamond pavé band in a platinum setting. The total estimated cost is a cool $95,000.

Desiree adored the ring, an insider tells Wetpaint Entertainment. What woman wouldnt?


----------



## krystallv

NancyCP said:


> Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.



Love this!


----------



## Docjeun

kmf1002 said:


> Angelina's ring
> 
> People.com


Now, what kind of wedding band would you wear with that if any at all?


----------



## DebbieAnn

Trulyadiva said:


> Now, what kind of wedding band would you wear with that if any at all?


 
*Previously answered!  Basic diamond eternity band or band without diamonds. *


----------



## EpiFanatic

designer1 said:


> The sparkler that Desiree Hartsock selected by The Bachelorettes Season 9 winner is a classic Neil Lane creation.  Its square cut center stone is 4.5 carats with a diamond pavé band in a platinum setting. The total estimated cost is a cool $95,000.
> 
> Desiree adored the ring, an insider tells Wetpaint Entertainment. What woman wouldnt?


Love this ring!!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard's Many Engagement Rings


----------



## Chloe302225

More


----------



## mrs moulds

NancyCP said:


> Behati Prinsloo's ring from Adam Levine. From the 1930's.



Lovely!


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Halley Berry's new wedding ring.



I don't like Halley's rings at all.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I with you Mrs.Moulds
Me no like!


----------



## Sasi.saminathan

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jada again
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/JadaPear2257.jpg


Great taste! I want one!


----------



## lucydee

The Bachelorette 2013 Desiree Hartsock Engagement Ring.  I like that they changed it up a bit and she choose Rose Gold on the band of the ring.  I love the ring!








These are the details of the ring
As for her gorgeous engagement ring, Siegfried got down on one knee and presented his ladylove with an immaculate vintage-style piece featuring a cushion-cut center diamond weighing in at  3.70 carats by Neil Lane.
The18-karat rose gold-and-platinum intertwined band was adorned with 204 small round-cut diamonds, as well.
Lucky girl!


----------



## needloub

^I really like the design!


----------



## lucydee

needloub said:


> ^I really like the design!


  Me too!


----------



## Swanky

If that center is truly 3.7 then the pic seems out of proportion to me 
My stone is the same {3.67} and if I halo'd it that big it would cover my finger completely.


----------



## piperhallie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If that center is truly 3.7 then the pic seems out of proportion to me
> My stone is the same {3.67} and if I halo'd it that big it would cover my finger completely.


According to HollywoodLife, the center cushion diamond is 1.25-1.5 carats and the whole ring is 3.5 ct. I think that seems more accurate and proportionate to the picture of the ring.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, much more accurate IMO.  I probably misread.


----------



## mrs moulds

lucydee said:


> The Bachelorette 2013 Desiree Hartsock Engagement Ring.  I like that they changed it up a bit and she choose Rose Gold on the band of the ring.  I love the ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the details of the ring
> As for her gorgeous engagement ring, Siegfried got down on one knee and presented his ladylove with an immaculate vintage-style piece featuring a cushion-cut center diamond weighing in at  3.70 carats by Neil Lane.
> The18-karat rose gold-and-platinum intertwined band was adorned with 204 small round-cut diamonds, as well.
> Lucky girl!



What a beauty!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Laura Govan  Engagment Ring from NBA player Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Theren

Hayden Panettiere's engagement ring  http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/14/article-2393552-1B48CE40000005DC-782_306x423.jpg


----------



## Swanky

Hayden


----------



## Gixxer

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Laura Govan  Engagment Ring from NBA player Gilbert Arenas


 

Wow, that's ALOT going on there


----------



## leonietje

Gixxer said:


> Wow, that's ALOT going on there



And not in a good way...


----------



## ame

I would like to see more of Hayden's. She is SO TINY.


----------



## Gixxer

leonietje said:


> And not in a good way...


 


I can't help myself... Why ruin perfectly beautiful stones by heaping them together? I've seen similar to this on my friends' hands and its just a hot mess, to the point where I've so tired of diamond halos and surrounding stones in a diamond engagement ring, that when we got engaged a couple of months ago I went with a solitaire in platinum. Seeing this makes me especially glad I did! 

It seems to be lovely if delicately done, especially around coloured stones or very large diamonds (hello Gwyneth Paltrow from Chris Martin, or even Matthew Morrison's recent halo'd sapphire). Maybe I'm just boring!


----------



## lucydee

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Laura Govan  Engagment Ring from NBA player Gilbert Arenas


 
Just my opinion here; not loving this ring at all.  Too much going on to appreciate the center stone.


----------



## designer1

Dustin Johnson, 29, pro golfer proposed to 24 year old Paulina Gretzky (daughter of the GREAT one). Large diamond, looks like a radiant cut. (I would have like an emerald cut in that size instead). Congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## GoGlam

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Laura Govan  Engagment Ring from NBA player Gilbert Arenas



I just read an article that said Laura's ring is worth $1 million.  I don't see that ring being worth 1 million


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## needloub

designer1 said:


> Dustin Johnson, 29, pro golfer proposed to 24 year old Paulina Gretzky (daughter of the GREAT one). Large diamond, looks like a radiant cut. (I would have like an emerald cut in that size instead). Congrats to the happy couple!



Very pretty!


----------



## mrs moulds

designer1 said:


> Dustin Johnson, 29, pro golfer proposed to 24 year old Paulina Gretzky (daughter of the GREAT one). Large diamond, looks like a radiant cut. (I would have like an emerald cut in that size instead). Congrats to the happy couple!



What a beauty


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Laura Govan  Engagment Ring from NBA player Gilbert Arenas



I don't know, but, I don't like this ring. Just too much going on!


----------



## aristrocrat

Kareena Kapoor[Indian Celebrity]


----------



## Staci_W

Gixxer said:


> I've so tired of diamond halos and surrounding stones in a diamond engagement ring


 
Me too. I hate the halos. I think its a cheap way to make your stone seem bigger that's not fooling anybody.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Staci_W said:


> Me too. I hate the halos. I think its a cheap way to make your stone seem bigger that's not fooling anybody.



 I agree!


----------



## Molls

Staci_W said:


> Me too. I hate the halos. I think its a cheap way to make your stone seem bigger that's not fooling anybody.





emcosmo1639 said:


> I agree!



I don't have a halo'd ring, however, I think all erings are beautiful, especially to the celebrities and pforum members that do own them. Some people like to accent their center stone with side stones and others love the beauty of tiny stones that make up their halo. I appreciate the beauty of all rings.


----------



## laurayuki

Molls said:


> I don't have a halo'd ring, however, I think all erings are beautiful, especially to the celebrities and pforum members that do own them. Some people like to accent their center stone with side stones and others love the beauty of tiny stones that make up their halo. I appreciate the beauty of all rings.



Totally agree some people can appreciate the beauty in each ring. Big small or embellished. If everybody all the same cut and style it would be boring! I personally dont like princess cut but doesnt prevent me from seeing it nicely on somebody else. 

Molly Sims ring is my fav from all the celebrity halos


----------



## Swanky

Wow, just successfully offended probably 1/3 of our members contributing here 
I don't love a halo _for me_, but I wouldn't say it's a cheap way to make a stone look bigger or that I hate them.  SO many of our wonderful members have one.
A lot of them have such delicate halos you barely notice them.


----------



## DebbieAnn

^^^This!


----------



## needloub

laurayuki said:


> Totally agree some people can appreciate the beauty in each ring. Big small or embellished. If everybody all the same cut and style it would be boring! I personally dont like princess cut but doesnt prevent me from seeing it nicely on somebody else.
> 
> *Molly Sims ring is my fav from all the celebrity halos*


Her e-ring is one of my favorite celebrity e-rings...it's just so delicate!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Wow, just successfully offended probably 1/3 of our members contributing here *
> I don't love a halo _for me_, but I wouldn't say it's a cheap way to make a stone look bigger or that I hate them.  SO many of our wonderful members have one.
> A lot of them have such delicate halos you barely notice them.



So true! DH didn't design my halo to make the stone look bigger ...some of us actually like the design and have no regrets!


----------



## Theren

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wow, just successfully offended probably 1/3 of our members contributing here
> I don't love a halo _for me_, but I wouldn't say it's a cheap way to make a stone look bigger or that I hate them.  SO many of our wonderful members have one.
> A lot of them have such delicate halos you barely notice them.



While I agree it was out of line, Im personally not offended at all..  its her opinion what she thinks looks cheap.. I love my halo. It wasnt meant to make my stone look bigger as my stone is a yellow diamond and my halo is made of pink diamonds.. My ring was made for me and me only.. I wear it everyday, no one else. So if other people dont like it.. tough!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I sincerely apologize for offending anyone by replying to that comment in agreement.  I, however, think we are all entitled to our opinions and I certainly wouldn't be offended if someone said they didn't like pears or solitaires (what I have)...some people like lots of bling, others like simpler settings.  Just the same some want big diamonds, others want smaller and some don't want diamonds at all.  I can certainly appreciate everyone has their own taste and preferences, I just agreed with someone else's opinions that I happen to share.


----------



## Compass Rose

emcosmo1639 said:


> I sincerely apologize for offending anyone by replying to that comment in agreement. I, however, think we are all entitled to our opinions and I certainly wouldn't be offended if someone said they didn't like pears or solitaires (what I have)...some people like lots of bling, others like simpler settings. Just the same some want big diamonds, others want smaller and some don't want diamonds at all. I can certainly appreciate everyone has their own taste and preferences, I just agreed with someone else's opinions that I happen to share.


 My sister has a very pretty 1/4 carat surrounded by a halo.  It looks bigger than my 2 carat from a distance.  She chose to create that effect....to make her diamond look bigger.  I wouldn't call her cheap, but it certainly was a much more economical way of having more bling.  I don't see anything wrong with emcosmo's comment.


----------



## Gixxer

Apologies for opening a can of worms... :back2topic:


Taylor Armstrong's Engagement Ring from John Bluher by Los Angeles jeweler Ari Soffer:

http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-08-26/photo-check-out-taylor-armstrongs-121-diamond-engagement-ring/

I think the ring is quite lovely and very different from her first (which is suppose is the idea),


----------



## emcosmo1639

Compass Rose said:


> My sister has a very pretty 1/4 carat surrounded by a halo.  It looks bigger than my 2 carat from a distance.  She chose to create that effect....to make her diamond look bigger.  I wouldn't call her cheap, but it certainly was a much more economical way of having more bling.  I don't see anything wrong with emcosmo's comment.



All I said was that "I agreed" with the other poster.  Do I think all people with halos do it to make their ring look bigger, no (and I didn't say the cheap part).  But do I think a lot of people do, yes.  Do a lot of people probably think my solitaire ring is boring, yes, but who cares.  People need to stop taking such offense over simple comments and enjoy their rings and other items for themselves and not for what other people think....now THAT is what I really think!


----------



## twin-fun

Gixxer said:


> Apologies for opening a can of worms... :back2topic:
> 
> 
> Taylor Armstrong's Engagement Ring from John Bluher by Los Angeles jeweler Ari Soffer:
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-08-26/photo-check-out-taylor-armstrongs-121-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> I think the ring is quite lovely and very different from her first (which is suppose is the idea),



Definitely not my cup of tea. I'm more of a traditionalist and would think that this will look dated soon. Or is there significance behind the Fleur de Lis design for her?


----------



## TechPrincess

twin-fun said:


> Definitely not my cup of tea. I'm more of a traditionalist and would think that this will look dated soon. Or is there significance behind the Fleur de Lis design for her?


Yeah, not liking this ring it reminds me of a little girls play ring.. Also surprised shes already engaged to be honest - its just been about a year since her husband passed.


----------



## lolaswann

Teresa Palmer just posted her engagement ring from Mark Webber on Instagram.
"Just got my beautiful ring. Ethical diamonds in rose gold band, with a rose quartz crystal- Stone of the heart."


----------



## twin-fun

TechPrincess said:


> Yeah, not liking this ring it reminds me of a little girls play ring.. Also surprised shes already engaged to be honest - its just been about a year since her husband passed.



I agree. But she strikes me as one of those women who will always be in a relationship. I had really hoped she would take some alone time after her abusive marriage.


----------



## twin-fun

lolaswann said:


> Teresa Palmer just posted her engagement ring from Mark Webber on Instagram.
> "Just got my beautiful ring. Ethical diamonds in rose gold band, with a rose quartz crystal- Stone of the heart."



Lovely!


----------



## TechPrincess

twin-fun said:


> I agree. But she strikes me as one of those women who will always be in a relationship. I had really hoped she would take some alone time after her abusive marriage.



I think you are right - I had also hoped she would take a minute to figure out herself.


----------



## laurayuki

lolaswann said:


> Teresa Palmer just posted her engagement ring from Mark Webber on Instagram.
> "Just got my beautiful ring. Ethical diamonds in rose gold band, with a rose quartz crystal- Stone of the heart."


Love the quartz!! it's so nice in oval shape!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

Gixxer said:


> Apologies for opening a can of worms... :back2topic:
> 
> 
> Taylor Armstrong's Engagement Ring from John Bluher by Los Angeles jeweler Ari Soffer:
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-08-26/photo-check-out-taylor-armstrongs-121-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> I think the ring is quite lovely and very different from her first (which is suppose is the idea),



Really not a fan, but as long as Taylor is happy I guess...


----------



## Gixxer

twin-fun said:


> Definitely not my cup of tea. I'm more of a traditionalist and would think that this will look dated soon. Or is there significance behind the Fleur de Lis design for her?



I have no idea, I think it was mentioned in the accompanying article but not definitively. Not my cup of tea either, I went very classic, but as I said, and others, this isn't her first wedding so it's a bit different.


----------



## Gixxer

.


----------



## beastofthefields

Molls said:


> Here's two pictures, not the best quality, but she genuinely looks very happy!



Ooooh that ring is WAY too tiny. I'd have thought he could've given her something a bit bigger! Not loving that one!


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Laura Govan  Engagment Ring from NBA player Gilbert Arenas



I'm a big fan of BIG diamonds and lots of bling, but this ring isn't doing anything for me.  It's bulky, busy and sits way too high on the finger.


----------



## TechPrincess

TechPrincess said:


> Yeah, not liking this ring it reminds me of a little girls play ring.. Also surprised shes already engaged to be honest - its just been about a year since her husband passed.


My fault she got engaged 2 years to the day Russel died - per Rader online


----------



## GoGlam

TechPrincess said:


> Yeah, not liking this ring it reminds me of a little girls play ring.. Also surprised shes already engaged to be honest - its just been about a year since her husband passed.





twin-fun said:


> I agree. But she strikes me as one of those women who will always be in a relationship. I had really hoped she would take some alone time after her abusive marriage.





TechPrincess said:


> I think you are right - I had also hoped she would take a minute to figure out herself.



It's been two years since Russell's suicide.

ETA: just saw your latest post making this correction!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

designer1 said:


> Dustin Johnson, 29, pro golfer proposed to 24 year old Paulina Gretzky (daughter of the GREAT one). Large diamond, looks like a radiant cut. (I would have like an emerald cut in that size instead). Congrats to the happy couple!


 

I need a carate weight on this one! 
Swanky where are you Lady


----------



## NYC Chicky

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I need a carate weight on this one!
> Swanky where are you Lady



It looks like appx 3.5-4 carat radiant cut - her fingers look on the smaller side too. Drew barrymore's is 4 carats by comparison and her fingers are larger.


----------



## karo

Kate Bosworth's wedding rings
people.com


----------



## RedPoppies

Scarlett Johansson is engaged!

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20731376,00.html







Can't really tell what kind of ring it is, but boy does it look large!


----------



## TechPrincess

Here is the link to the E! article where they have it 

http://www.eonline.com/news/455395/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## RedPoppies

TechPrincess said:


> Here is the link to the E! article where they have it
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/455395/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


 
Oh, it's lovely! Very cool shape.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Swanky

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I need a carate weight on this one!
> Swanky where are you Lady



Looks more like nearly 5 crts to me. My fingers are small (3.75) and my 3.67 RB covers just less than that.


----------



## Sassys

Katie Couric


----------



## lolaswann

A recent photo of Chrissy Teigen's cushion cut engagement ring from John Legend:


----------



## Swanky

dailymail


----------



## TechPrincess

I have never understood why celebs don't size their rings properly .. I know that the heavier the stone the more they slide but a lot of them look like they are going to come right off.


----------



## EvrythingChanel

Awesome!


----------



## Swanky

mine is top heavy, swirls a lot.  I can't make it smaller as it wouldn't fit


----------



## Younglove

needloub said:


> Her e-ring is one of my favorite celebrity e-rings...it's just so delicate!
> 
> 
> 
> So true! DH didn't design my halo to make the stone look bigger ...some of us actually like the design and have no regrets!



Seriously! My ring is a floating halo you can clearly see the distinction between my center stone and halo. I find solitaires too plain I like sparkleys and pave! I know my ring doesn't look cheap! I get way more compliments on it than I did my 1 ct solitaire.


----------



## ame

Mine is sized right, and it falls to the side anyway. That's just the way a ring is unless it's a band that's the same weight all around.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Zoe Saldana engamgnet ring. 

I can' t wait for better photos to come out.


----------



## TechPrincess

ame said:


> Mine is sized right, and it falls to the side anyway. That's just the way a ring is unless it's a band that's the same weight all around.


So its the band size (width I assume) as well that plays into it? I never knew that.


----------



## lolaswann

A more detailed pic of Scarlett Johansson's ring


----------



## GoGlam

lolaswann said:


> A more detailed pic of Scarlett Johansson's ring



Reminds me of a traffic light. Not a fan


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> dailymail
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/05/article-0-1BA0CBE6000005DC-959_634x650.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/05/article-0-1BA0CB7E000005DC-258_634x404.jpg



I can't wait to see a clear pic of her ring...very happy for her!


----------



## lolaswann

GoGlam said:


> Reminds me of a traffic light. Not a fan


Personally, I think it would be a beautiful cocktail ring or rhr.  As long as she loves it, good for her.  It doesn't say "engagement ring" to me.


----------



## Swanky

It's not right for me, but I appreciate the Art Deco design. I like that not all celebs end up w/ predictable giant rocks.


----------



## slowlikehoney

TechPrincess said:


> So its the band size (width I assume) as well that plays into it? I never knew that.



It also depends on your knuckles. If you have bigger knuckles, the ring has to fit over that so it seems loose on the bottom of the finger, but it won't fall off, just lean to the sides. 
This is the problem I have. One reason why I like smaller stones.


----------



## designer1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks more like nearly 5 crts to me. My fingers are small (3.75) and my 3.67 RB covers just less than that.



I'm pretty sure I heard 5 carats when the news was first reported.


----------



## designer1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wow, just successfully offended probably 1/3 of our members contributing here
> I don't love a halo _for me_, but I wouldn't say it's a cheap way to make a stone look bigger or that I hate them.  SO many of our wonderful members have one.
> A lot of them have such delicate halos you barely notice them.


I love my halo, gets compliments ALL the time,mostly from women wearing plain ole solitaires!


----------



## designer1

Theren said:


> While I agree it was out of line, Im personally not offended at all..  its her opinion what she thinks looks cheap.. I love my halo. It wasnt meant to make my stone look bigger as my stone is a yellow diamond and my halo is made of pink diamonds.. My ring was made for me and me only.. I wear it everyday, no one else. So if other people dont like it.. tough!



Well said!! I like the added sparkle a halo gives, not seen in a solitaire!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Younglove said:


> Seriously! My ring is a floating halo you can clearly see the distinction between my center stone and halo. I find solitaires too plain I like sparkleys and pave! I know my ring doesn't look cheap! I get way more compliments on it than I did my 1 ct solitaire.





designer1 said:


> I love my halo, gets compliments ALL the time,mostly from women wearing plain ole solitaires!



Pretty sure you both did the same thing I did (unintentionally, btw) and potentially offended anyone with a "plain ole solitaire."  Can't we all just let go of the comments that were made previously, enjoy the rings we have and just stare at celeb rings instead?!?!


----------



## Younglove

emcosmo1639 said:


> Pretty sure you both did the same thing I did (unintentionally, btw) and potentially offended anyone with a "plain ole solitaire."  Can't we all just let go of the comments that were made previously, enjoy the rings we have and just stare at celeb rings instead?!?!



I wasn't trying to "offend" anyone. I was just saying I did have a solitaire which IS plain you can't say it's not? But my halo does get more compliments bc it is different and has more going on than just a plain band. I didn't mean solitaires are ugly obviously bc I had one myself. The other person said halos look like a cheap way to have more bling which really isn't the case. I do agree everyone needs to enjoy what they got and quit hating on others.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Younglove said:


> I wasn't trying to "offend" anyone. I was just saying I did have a solitaire which IS plain you can't say it's not? But my halo does get more compliments bc it is different and has more going on than just a plain band. I didn't mean solitaires are ugly obviously bc I had one myself. The other person said halos look like a cheap way to have more bling which really isn't the case. I do agree everyone needs to enjoy what they got and quit hating on others.



I was just shocked to come on here after a many days away and see more comments made about my simple post.  All I said was "I agree" and never thought that would tick so many people off.  I was just trying to point out that simple comments like "plain ole solitaire" or "I agree" can offend people so maybe we all just need to grow a pair and get over it...obviously I didn't get my point across so I'll move on and forget about it.  

Back to the bling please!!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Elsa Pataky, Actress & Chris Hemsworth's wife


----------



## Younglove

emcosmo1639 said:


> I was just shocked to come on here after a many days away and see more comments made about my simple post.  All I said was "I agree" and never thought that would tick so many people off.  I was just trying to point out that simple comments like "plain ole solitaire" or "I agree" can offend people so maybe we all just need to grow a pair and get over it...obviously I didn't get my point across so I'll move on and forget about it.
> 
> Back to the bling please!!



You didn't tick me off unless your the one that said halos are a cheap way to have more bling but I really don't care to look back at the post and find out.


----------



## emcosmo1639

funkmasterjedi said:


> Elsa Pataky, Actress & Chris Hemsworth's wife



I really like this!  It's so unique!  I also love her other ring too!


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> Reminds me of a traffic light. Not a fan


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Katie Couric


hard to see the details on this....is this a halo?


----------



## designer1

horse17 said:


> hard to see the details on this....is this a halo?



YUP, a gorgeous delicate halo!


----------



## krystallv

beastofthefields said:


> Ooooh that ring is WAY too tiny. I'd have thought he could've given her something a bit bigger! Not loving that one!



"Way too tiny" are you serious???


----------



## beklah324

Trulyadiva said:


> What type of wedding band would you wear with Angelina Jolies engagment ring?



For me, because the ring is already so big and blingy, I would go with a simple band. 

Which she could already be doing.  When she goes on her humanitarian work, she doesn't wear the e-ring and instead has been seen wearing what looks like a simple yellow gold band.  For all we know, that could already be her wedding band, even if they aren't legally married yet.  I think they'll both go for simple yellow gold bands.  I know when he was married to Jennifer, he wore a silver band, but since getting with Angelina, he's taken on her taste and is wearing more yellow gold.  She's so simple in her every day jewelry and seems to go extreme only on the red carpet, which is why the e-ring Brad gave her was kind of a shock, I was surprised it was so extravagant.  Although when I heard they got engaged, I honestly thought we were going to see an emerald ring, as she seems to love emeralds.  But I guess he did give her an emerald ring in a way, but instead of the color, they were the shapes


----------



## horse17

designer1 said:


> YUP, a gorgeous delicate halo!


Very  pretty....


----------



## horse17

funkmasterjedi said:


> Elsa Pataky, Actress & Chris Hemsworth's wife


not liking this one too much


----------



## beklah324

> Originally Posted by Gixxer
> 
> I've so tired of diamond halos and surrounding stones in a diamond engagement ring



I agree.  I'm not going to give my reasons now as I don't want to appear offensive.  As a side comment, couldn't any negative comment about a ring, especially in this thread where many members have rings that could look like celeb rings, in either shape, size, look, style, color, etc..., be construed as offensive towards members?  Just wondering.

One reason though, and I hope this isn't offensive, is that as a lover of jewelry and several different styles, it seems everyone is doing halos and halos only, which kind of sucks when you are looking for variety.  Although I guess that's the way fashion goes, when something works, keep it going until it goes out of style.  I remember back in the late 90's when De Beers was pushing their 3-stone rings with the "past, present, future" slogan and they kept that going for some time.  I know they won me over, I've been in love with 3-stone rings forever.  Although 3 years ago, Leon Mege stole my heart with a gorgeous 5-stone cushion cut diamond e-ring.  I think I fainted and drooled at the same time when I saw it


----------



## beklah324

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Zoe Saldana engamgnet ring.
> 
> I can' t wait for better photos to come out.



These aren't any better, but you can see part of the stone.

aceshowbiz.com/images/news/zoe-saldana-and-marco-perego-spark-wedding-rumors.jpg
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/03/article-2409735-1B9865D4000005DC-479_634x741.jpg

Well crap, why aren't the picture loading?


----------



## Storm Spirit

lolaswann said:


> A more detailed pic of Scarlett Johansson's ring



Not a fan of this ring  the design is too OTT for me.


----------



## ame

TechPrincess said:


> So its the band size (width I assume) as well that plays into it? I never knew that.



Every factor about the ring plays into it. It's not just the top heaviness that matters.  But as another poster mentioned, if a woman's knuckles are bigger than their fingers (mine are) and they don't have sizing beads or something to that effect to keep the spinning down, that will also make a difference.


----------



## Swanky

Better pic of Katie Couric's ring I think.

dailymail.com


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Better pic of Katie Couric's ring I think.
> 
> dailymail.com
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-2416012-1BB7C577000005DC-80_634x480.jpg



Looks great with that black J12!!


----------



## horse17

I have a 2 carat diamond solataire that I wanted to upgrade. I wanted a larger stone, so I started looking at 2.75- 3 carat diamonds....when I was at my jewler I saw a Christopher Designs 2. 4 carat cushion with 1.30 carats of a halo....I tried it on and it was BEAutiful!!!!..it sparkled like crazy!....Christopher designs do larger stone halos then most other designers....my jewler let me borrow the ring and I could not believe the amount of comlements I rcvd...!! I now love halos!!!....esp when I see the beautiful delicate halos on a lot of celeb rings.....


----------



## lucydee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Better pic of Katie Couric's ring I think.
> 
> dailymail.com
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-2416012-1BB7C577000005DC-80_634x480.jpg



I love Katies ring! 
Thanks for posting this pic


----------



## lucydee

horse17 said:


> I have a 2 carat diamond solataire that I wanted to upgrade. I wanted a larger stone, so I started looking at 2.75- 3 carat diamonds....when I was at my jewler I saw a Christopher Designs 2. 4 carat cushion with 1.30 carats of a halo....I tried it on and it was BEAutiful!!!!..it sparkled like crazy!....Christopher designs do larger stone halos then most other designers....my jewler let me borrow the ring and I could not believe the amount of comlements I rcvd...!! I now love halos!!!....esp when I see the beautiful delicate halos on a lot of celeb rings.....



Me too


----------



## lucydee

GoGlam said:


> Reminds me of a traffic light. Not a fan



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lolaswann

Some recent pics


----------



## twin-fun

lolaswann said:


> Some recent pics



Who are they? I feel old...


----------



## Swanky

Yes, please always post who's ring. . .


----------



## Gixxer

lolaswann said:


> Some recent pics


 

I think the top one is Scarlett Johansson and the bottom Teresa Palmer? TP is an Australian actress but I'm not sure if that's her but that really looks like her ring via dailymail. 

I actually love SJs ring. I've always loved Art Deco rings, and was really considering one myself, but they don't lend themselves to being stacked with a wedding band (which unlike dress rings, is kind of the point).


----------



## Candice0985

Gixxer said:


> I think the top one is Scarlett Johansson and the bottom Teresa Palmer? TP is an Australian actress but I'm not sure if that's her but that really looks like her ring via dailymail.
> 
> I actually love SJs ring. I've always loved Art Deco rings, and was really considering one myself, but they don't lend themselves to being stacked with a wedding band (which unlike dress rings, is kind of the point).



is this ring morganite or  pink diamond?


----------



## lolaswann

Candice0985 said:


> is this ring morganite or  pink diamond?



It's rose quartz in rose gold with white diamonds


----------



## lolaswann

twin-fun said:


> Who are they? I feel old...



Oops, sorry.  Yes, the top is Scarlett Johannson, the bottom is Teresa Palmer.


----------



## baton

wow...i really hope that SJ loves her ring or at least that she had some input on the ring.  personallly, i find the ring super duper ugly because i love the more traditional look (which some may find boring to them and that's ok too).  i would be shocked if i received this ring because I don't think that I will ever grow to love it despite the fact that it's the thought that counts but having to wear a ring every day, it would be even better if one also really loves it.


----------



## Docjeun

Compass Rose said:


> My sister has a very pretty 1/4 carat surrounded by a halo.  It looks bigger than my 2 carat from a distance.  She chose to create that effect....to make her diamond look bigger.  I wouldn't call her cheap, but it certainly was a much more economical way of having more bling.  I don't see anything wrong with emcosmo's comment.


Me either!


----------



## Docjeun

emcosmo1639 said:


> All I said was that "I agreed" with the other poster.  Do I think all people with halos do it to make their ring look bigger, no (and I didn't say the cheap part).  But do I think a lot of people do, yes.  Do a lot of people probably think my solitaire ring is boring, yes, but who cares.  People need to stop taking such offense over simple comments and enjoy their rings and other items for themselves and not for what other people think....now THAT is what I really think!


I agree !


----------



## Docjeun

Gixxer said:


> Apologies for opening a can of worms... :back2topic:
> 
> 
> Taylor Armstrong's Engagement Ring from John Bluher by Los Angeles jeweler Ari Soffer:
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2013-08-26/photo-check-out-taylor-armstrongs-121-diamond-engagement-ring/
> 
> I think the ring is quite lovely and very different from her first (which is suppose is the idea),


Wow, the first one must have been pretty bad then, LOL


----------



## twin-fun

lolaswann said:


> Oops, sorry.  Yes, the top is Scarlett Johannson, the bottom is Teresa Palmer.



I feel even older now: had to look up who Teresa Palmer is!


----------



## Docjeun

twin-fun said:


> I feel even older now: had to look up who Teresa Palmer is!


Join the club!


----------



## lolaswann

twin-fun said:


> I feel even older now: had to look up who Teresa Palmer is!



Lol no worries, she's not a household name or anything.


----------



## Gixxer

Candice0985 said:


> is this ring morganite or  pink diamond?


 
Rose quartz and 'ethical' diamonds: 




			
				Daily Mail said:
			
		

> "Just got my beautiful ring. Ethical diamonds in rose gold band, with a rose quartz crystal- Stone of the heart. Exactly me"


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2403638/Teresa-Palmer-reveals-rose-quartz-diamond-engagement-ring-given-fiance-Mark-Webber.html#ixzz2edJIKq8O


----------



## Gixxer

Trulyadiva said:


> Wow, the first one must have been pretty bad then, LOL


 
yeah, her entire aesthetic is not to my personal taste TBH. Neither the first ring, second ring, or anything she wears is not to my personal taste or look, _but_ the ring seems lovely _for her_


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Better pic of Katie Couric's ring I think.
> 
> dailymail.com
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-2416012-1BB7C577000005DC-80_634x480.jpg



I will always love a beautiful halo!


----------



## horse17

baton said:


> wow...i really hope that SJ loves her ring or at least that she had some input on the ring.  personallly, i find the ring super duper ugly because i love the more traditional look (which some may find boring to them and that's ok too).  i would be shocked if i received this ring because I don't think that I will ever grow to love it despite the fact that it's the thought that counts but having to wear a ring every day, it would be even better if one also really loves it.


I would say that she had  to have input in choosing this ring...I cant imagine her fiance choosing something so different without  a little hint


----------



## Swanky

Maybe he knows her.  Not everyone likes big flashy jewelry, it's possible he knows she's a fan of art deco design.


----------



## lolaswann

Alexa Vega (Spy Kids movies, anyone?) is engaged.  Not the best picture, maybe a yellow diamond halo?


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> dailymail
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/05/article-0-1BA0CBE6000005DC-959_634x650.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/05/article-0-1BA0CB7E000005DC-258_634x404.jpg



The ring is beautiful. However. Katie is starting to look a little 'weather beaten '


----------



## cakegirl

I love Scarlett's ring. I am a big fan of all things Art Deco. There is an L.A. jewelry store called Single Stone that I love  that sells vintage and reproduction jewelry in this style.


----------



## RedPoppies

cakegirl said:


> I love Scarlett's ring. I am a big fan of all things Art Deco. There is an L.A. jewelry store called Single Stone that I love  that sells vintage and reproduction jewelry in this style.


 
I also love Art Deco and I think her ring is so charming and lovely! It's nice seeing celebrities wearing something different now and then.


----------



## ame

I kinda love it, and I feel like it's very her. He's European, IIRC, and this to me is very in line with those sensibilities. Just because they have money doesn't need they need to flaunt it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Labron James and Savannah Brinson had a their wedding this past weekend. 
Photo of her wedding ring and she also has a matching championship ring.


----------



## horse17

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Labron James and Savannah Brinson had a their wedding this past weekend.
> Photo of her wedding ring and she also has a matching championship ring.


----------



## EricaD

SJ's ring is stunning!  Of course, I'm biased, but I adore it.  I bet that she'll wear it on her right hand after she gets married, and keep a simple band or stack on her left.  That's what I'd do, anyway.  

I love to see non-traditional engagement rings.  It's refreshing!


----------



## needloub

EricaD said:


> SJ's ring is stunning!  Of course, I'm biased, but I adore it.  *I bet that she'll wear it on her right hand after she gets married, and keep a simple band or stack on her left.*  That's what I'd do, anyway.
> 
> I love to see non-traditional engagement rings.  It's refreshing!



That would be very pretty!


----------



## Swanky

It goes with anything! Alexa Vega reveals her huge diamond ring as she celebrates engagement to Carlos Pena

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rt-leaves-promote-new-film.html#ixzz2fOzQe8Oa


----------



## lolaswann

Giuliana Rancic at the 2013 Emmys.  Her RHR is by Forevermark Diamonds


----------



## lolaswann

Candice Accola, Vampire Diaries


----------



## lolaswann

Blake Lively at a recent Gucci fashion show


----------



## lolaswann

Chrissy Teigen & John Legend


----------



## slowlikehoney

lolaswann said:


> Candice Accola, Vampire Diaries



Love this one!


----------



## Swanky

lolaswann said:


> Giuliana Rancic at the 2013 Emmys.  Her RHR is by Forevermark Diamonds



This isn't her wedding ring - in case someone is thinking it is.


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This isn't her wedding ring - in case someone is thinking it is.



It was a borrowed piece just for the Emmy's .... Gorgous though!


----------



## Swanky

I know  But this is a thread for wedding rings and hers is on her ring finger.  I was just pointing it out in case someone thought that was her e-ring.


----------



## msop04

horse17 said:


> I have a 2 carat diamond solataire that I wanted to upgrade. I wanted a larger stone, so I started looking at 2.75- 3 carat diamonds....when I was at my jewler I saw a Christopher Designs 2. 4 carat cushion with 1.30 carats of a halo....I tried it on and it was BEAutiful!!!!..it sparkled like crazy!....Christopher designs do larger stone halos then most other designers....my jewler let me borrow the ring and I could not believe the amount of comlements I rcvd...!! I now love halos!!!....esp when I see the beautiful delicate halos on a lot of celeb rings.....



I love Christopher Designs (of course I'm a little biased)!  CD did a custom halo for me with much smaller stones, so they will do whatever you'd like!  Great company to work with!


----------



## lolaswann

Kaley Cuoco *supposedly* engaged to Ryan Sweeting


----------



## horse17

msop04 said:


> I love Christopher Designs (of course I'm a little biased)!  CD did a custom halo for me with much smaller stones, so they will do whatever you'd like!  Great company to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346657


 
omg!.. I love your ring....what size if your center stone?...it is beautiful....CD does amazing work, and their quality is excellent....your diamonds look very bright and white as well...beautiful!!!


----------



## needloub

msop04 said:


> I love Christopher Designs (of course I'm a little biased)!  CD did a custom halo for me with much smaller stones, so they will do whatever you'd like!  Great company to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346657



Beautiful!!


----------



## ap.

lolaswann said:


> Kaley Cuoco *supposedly* engaged to Ryan Sweeting



supposedly ??


----------



## msop04

horse17 said:


> omg!.. I love your ring....what size if your center stone?...it is beautiful....CD does amazing work, and their quality is excellent....your diamonds look very bright and white as well...beautiful!!!



Thank you!  It's a 2.43 (8.7 mm, MRB) GIA XXX, J, SI1. I think CD did a great job!


----------



## msop04

needloub said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks!!


----------



## msop04

lolaswann said:


> Kaley Cuoco *supposedly* engaged to Ryan Sweeting



That's so pretty!


----------



## horse17

msop04 said:


> Thank you!  It's a 2.43 (8.7 mm, MRB) GIA XXX, J, SI1. I think CD did a great job!




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TechPrincess

apey_grapey said:


> supposedly ??



Its now official - her Reps confirmed it


----------



## ap.

TechPrincess said:


> Its now official - her Reps confirmed it



Congratulations to the two of them!  Such a pretty ring.

I wonder where they met?  On the tennis court, perhaps?  I heard she's a pretty high level tennis player - was competitive in the juniors.


----------



## Swanky

Kaley Cuoco via justjared


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kaley Cuoco via justjared



What a completely natural position for her hand to be in. Doesn't at all look like she's trying to show it off or anything... still pretty though.


----------



## Swanky

Lol! I don't like a hand held purse, but she's carrying one in the crook of her arm. A lot if peoples arm is like that when carrying a bag there


----------



## cologne

Looks like Miranda got a new rock


----------



## lolaswann

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Dany_37

msop04 said:


> I love Christopher Designs (of course I'm a little biased)! CD did a custom halo for me with much smaller stones, so they will do whatever you'd like! Great company to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346657


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## bella601

Naya Rivera's engagement ring from rapper Big Sean


----------



## lovehgss1

Naya again:


dailymail.uk
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-diamond-sparkler-Latina-Magazine-party.html


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Naya nice ring !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Docjeun

lolaswann said:


> Giuliana Rancic at the 2013 Emmys.  Her RHR is by Forevermark Diamonds


Now that's a ring!!!
Gorg!


----------



## Docjeun

msop04 said:


> I love Christopher Designs (of course I'm a little biased)!  CD did a custom halo for me with much smaller stones, so they will do whatever you'd like!  Great company to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346657


Just Beautiful!


----------



## heart1236

msop04 said:


> I love Christopher Designs (of course I'm a little biased)!  CD did a custom halo for me with much smaller stones, so they will do whatever you'd like!  Great company to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2346657


Your ring is beautiful! Was it a complete custom job or did you edit one of the already designed rings?


----------



## Docjeun

I was just wondering, how many of your fiances chose your ring with absolutely no input from you, AND did you love it not only because he chose it which is great but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Docjeun

cologne said:


> Looks like Miranda got a new rock


I have a ring very similar to that and boy is it hard to find a band to go with it other than the curvy band that I mentioned in a previous thread.  I'm not thrilled with the ring though, it'v oval shape which I love but am thinking of taking the side stones removed, it will then be a oval solitaire which i don't have many of only a two ct which is not my favorite size anymore, especially after looking at all the large stone rings here.


----------



## Swanky

Trulyadiva said:


> I was just wondering, how many of your fiances chose your ring with absolutely no input from you, AND did you love it not only because he chose it which is great but I think you know what I mean.



This is actually off topic and perfect for a thread of it's own!


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This is actually off topic and perfect for a thread of it's own!


Ok, can you start one?


----------



## Swanky

You can


----------



## lolaswann

Hayden Panettiere, looks like an emerald cut split shank.
Alex Vega's yellow diamond pave e-ring


----------



## Blyen

Lauren Conrad.


----------



## Jujubay

Blyen said:


> Lauren Conrad.



Love her ring. Just don't think it match her style.


----------



## Swanky

It's exactly her style IMO - simple, understated, not fussy.


----------



## GoGlam

swanky mama of three said:


> it's exactly her style imo - simple, understated, not fussy.



+1


----------



## LoveMyMarc

swanky mama of three said:


> it's exactly her style imo - simple, understated, not fussy.



+2


----------



## MahoganyQT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's exactly her style IMO - simple, understated, not fussy.



Plus 3. It's her all the way!


----------



## Staci_W

I like the "love"  ring


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's exactly her style IMO - simple, understated, not fussy.



 ...and so classic!


----------



## oahctrec

Ashley Tisdale - "Nude nails with my favorite accessory "

Engaged to rocker Christopher French


credit: Her Instagram account - http://web.stagram.com/n/ashleytis/


----------



## amrx87

Any info on the stats of laurens ring?!


----------



## purplepinky

What would you ladies guess is the size of the actual center stone of Ashley Tisdale's ring? It's so interesting to see a proper close up shot. In all the ones I had seen up until now I thought she had a huge rock-like 5-6 carats. I had no idea it was a double halo.


----------



## GoGlam

purplepinky said:


> What would you ladies guess is the size of the actual center stone of Ashley Tisdale's ring? It's so interesting to see a proper close up shot. In all the ones I had seen up until now I thought she had a huge rock-like 5-6 carats. I had no idea it was a double halo.



Center stone looks to be around 2 carats to me.. Maybe slightly less


----------



## purplepinky

Really? To me it looks to be about 3carats.


----------



## ame

Depending on her finger size anywhere in the 2.5-3ct range, probably. Cushions don't face up the same way as other shapes and are hard to pinpoint carat weight, but the halos are a lot larger (and not symmetrical in melee size) than I thought they'd be, as I thought her ring probably was a Soleste, and now I'm thinking it was custom, based on the Soleste design. She has knuckles though, so her finger itself is probably smaller than many expect, and it's sized to slip over her knuckle.


----------



## GoGlam

Her fingers are likely pretty small since she's a small girl.  I know cushions can carry their weight differently but that is not a large stone.. I don't see it as close to 3 carats.

A typical 2 ct cushion can be 8mmx7mm.. This looks to be right there


----------



## Swanky

I agree Ame, I think it's around 3 carats for center.


----------



## purplepinky

Gee, I consider 2.5-3 carats to be a large stone. Maybe not relatively in "celeb land" but otherwise I think it's large and a gorgeous size.

As for Lauren Conrad's ring- what size do you guess that stone to be? I thought about 2 carats?


----------



## GoGlam

purplepinky said:


> Gee, I consider 2.5-3 carats to be a large stone. Maybe not relatively in "celeb land" but otherwise I think it's large and a gorgeous size.
> 
> As for Lauren Conrad's ring- what size do you guess that stone to be? I thought about 2 carats?



Ashley really loves her labels and status symbols so I believe this is small for what she probably wants.  That's all speculation though


----------



## purplepinky

> Ashley really loves her labels and status symbols so I believe this is small for what she probably wants. That's all speculation though



I know what you're saying. Fair point.


----------



## ame

You cannot always assume dainty tiny hands and a small finger size based on the size of the human. I know 6ft glamazons with size 2.5-3 rings (yes I am serious) and 4 ft tall pocket sized girls that wear a size 8 ring.  There's no correlation.  Since I know very little about Ashley Tisdale, I cannot assume that her ring isn't exactly what she wanted it to be. 

Lauren's I'd again guesstimate the 2 to 3 ct range, and I am basing that on the width of the band being probably 3mm. I am assuming based on a not great angle that the stone is 8-9mmish.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ame said:


> Lauren's I'd again guesstimate the 2 to 3 ct range, and I am basing that on the width of the band being probably 3mm. I am assuming based on a not great angle that the stone is 8-9mmish.




I was thinking it reminded me of mine, which is 2 carats.

Do you think it's YG or WG/plat?


----------



## Swanky

Based on my own RB, I'm estimating LC's to be closer to a 2 crt.


----------



## purplepinky

> Based on my own RB, I'm estimating LC's to be closer to a 2 crt.



That's what I was thinking. THe size looks great on her, but the stone looks foggy and not all that sparkly...at least in the picture she shared.


----------



## Swanky

Diamonds are hard to get good pics of, plus it could be dirty.


----------



## ame

That's a HORRIBLE photo, so it's hard to tell how well cut it is or how clean it is.  It's also not straight on, and an angled shot like that leaves a lot of weirdness from the facets.  From the photo I was thinking wg/plat in a 3ish mm setting, which is why I guessed in the 2-3ct range because of "overhang" in either direction of the setting being at least 2 mm on each side (in diameter a 2ct and 3ct are about a mm apart, just a hair over.)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ashley Tisdale engament ring. 

You know I love a good profile photo.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ashley Tisdale engament ring.
> 
> You know I love a good profile photo.



Great ring!


----------



## ame

Interesting that she's wearing a band with it already. I wonder if that's for spinning/size reasons.


----------



## TechPrincess

ame said:


> Interesting that she's wearing a band with it already. I wonder if that's for spinning/size reasons.



I thought sizing when I saw the pictures - shes holding her fingers like shes afraid its going to come off.


----------



## ame

From the full flat handshot she has knuckle issues like mine, so I would be it's sized for that, and that image of her I guess holding a rope or whatever on the top right indicates to me that it's either a little bit big OR sized to fit her knuckle leaving tons of room to flop. Which is SUPER annoying.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

TechPrincess said:


> I thought sizing when I saw the pictures - shes holding her fingers like shes afraid its going to come off.



This is true. She is.


----------



## designer1

Blyen said:


> Lauren Conrad.



So hum drum! Mainstream!


----------



## designer1

oahctrec said:


> Ashley Tisdale - "Nude nails with my favorite accessory "
> 
> Engaged to rocker Christopher French
> 
> 
> credit: Her Instagram account - http://web.stagram.com/n/ashleytis/



Now THATS a ring! LOVE!!


----------



## Chloe302225

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Chloe302225 said:


> Hayden Panettiere


 

 Hayden's ring is very simular to Beyonce's ring from Jay Z


----------



## amrx87

designer1 said:


> So hum drum! Mainstream!



.....theres a reason round solitaires are popular. Theyre classic, theyre timeless, theyre tasteful in pretty much any carat weight, and they go with anything and everything. Cant say the same for some of the celeb rings on this thread, and i think a lot of the users on this forum, myself included, obviously, would take issue with your comment. JUST SAYIN'!!


----------



## Gixxer

amrx87 said:


> .....theres a reason round solitaires are popular. Theyre classic, theyre timeless, theyre tasteful in pretty much any carat weight, and they go with anything and everything. Cant say the same for some of the celeb rings on this thread, and i think a lot of the users on this forum, myself included, obviously, would take issue with your comment. JUST SAYIN'!!



 

I found Lauren Conrad's ring beyond lovely, and so _her_. It's so nice to see the ring complement the woman wearing it, as opposed to the ring wearing the woman. That goes for any carat weight (single stone or TCW), setting, or situation.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian's 15 carat diamond ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian's 15 carat diamond ring


 
I think I might like her ring, just heard it on the radio, came here first. Is that an Emerald cut?????


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Looking for ring photos, not much out now. mediatake out compared her engament rings from Kris and kanye. The new ring is Lorraine Schwartz, I thinks she also designed Beyonce's engamgent ring.


----------



## whoops

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I think I might like her ring, just heard it on the radio, came here first. Is that an Emerald cut?????



It's being reported as another Emerald cut I believe. It looks like maybe a more square/asscher shaped than the traditional one from Kris.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Waiting for better photos, but Kim's ring looks like it's beautiful. Much nicer than the last one IMO.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Waiting for better photos, but Kim's ring looks like it's beautiful. Much nicer than the last one IMO.


 

Yes, the one time I hope she does a selfie very soon  See Below I found one, hope many more to come.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Found It. Kim took a photo of her ring
I Love it. Kanye has good taste.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know what designer Ashley Tisdale's ring is?
In love with it!!


----------



## Swanky

Kim's isn't an emerald.


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kim's isn't an emerald.



Im thinking from the grainy out of focus pics Ascher or Cushion


----------



## ame

I was guessing cushion but still not a good shot out there.


----------



## TMD

Some details about Kim's ring
* Kim Kardashian's Engagement Ring: Kanye Wanted "the Diamond to Look Like It Was Floating on Air"*

When it came to picking out a ring for Kim Kardashian, Kanye West knew exactly who to turn to: Lorraine Schwartz.
Not only is the jewelry designer a close pal of the E! star, but Schwartz has created georgeous bling for celebs for yearsincluding truly unique engagement sparklers for Blake Lively and Beyoncé.
Being a designer himself, it was only natural that the rapper joined in on the creative process.
"Kanye was involved in every single way. He had a vision from the beginning. He looked at a lot of stones and he wanted only the best," says a rep for Lorraine Schwartz. "He and Lorraine emailed back and forth,  and stayed up nights discussing how he wanted it to be. He wanted the diamond to look like it was floating on air. Everything was his idea from beginning to end."

The result? A 15-carat diamond that is truly jaw-dropping.
"The ring is flawless. Not just internally flawless, it's flawless. It's a D-stone, the best diamond there is, type 2A," shares the rep, adding "It's a perfect cushion cut diamond."
Like the ring, the proposal itself was just as impressive (like we'd expect anything less from the genius Mr. West!).

Last night on the new mom's birthday at the rented-out AT&T Park in San Francisco, the Grammy winner got down on one knee and popped the question with a little help from a 50-piece orchestra and the field's jumbo screen, which read: "PLEEEASE MARRY MEEE!!!"
Of course, Kim said yes and then the duo celebrated with friends and family including the entire Kardashian clan, Rachel Roy and Joe Francis.

Source http://uk.eonline.com/news/472942/k...ike-it-was-floating-on-air?cmpid=tweol-manual


----------



## TechPrincess

Was coming to post the E article as well LOL


----------



## Swanky

TechPrincess said:


> Im thinking from the grainy out of focus pics Ascher or Cushion




Cushion IMO.  Funny that so many people think it looks just like the one Kris H gave her. . . it was an emerald, lol!


----------



## ame

Of course she would have a Golconda from Kanye. I need some better photos of this cushion.


----------



## amrx87

Im sooo happy kim and kanye are engaged!!! I almost fell out of my chair when people were saying it was emerald cut, after the kris humpries debacle. Glad kanye opted for the cushion cut!!!


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Found It. Kim took a photo of her ring
> I Love it. *Kanye has good taste*.



You mean, Kim has good taste? lol

I'm a sucker for a beautiful cushion cut diamond.  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## designer1

amrx87 said:


> .....theres a reason round solitaires are popular. Theyre classic, theyre timeless, theyre tasteful in pretty much any carat weight, and they go with anything and everything. Cant say the same for some of the celeb rings on this thread, and i think a lot of the users on this forum, myself included, obviously, would take issue with your comment. JUST SAYIN'!!



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion !


----------



## amrx87

designer1 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion !



Indeed indeed


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am waiting on the paparazzi photos of he driving around LA and hanging out. She had lots of those with the last guy. She knows how to drive and show her ring at the same time. So I can get a good look. Love It


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hayden Panettiere engament ring photos.


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hayden Panettiere engament ring photos.



I really like the split shank!


----------



## designer1

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Hayden Panettiere engament ring photos.



Stunner!!


----------



## HotRedBag

STUNNINGGG!!!! Love all these engagement rings!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Radar Online compared all three of Kim Kardashian's engagment rings.


----------



## TechPrincess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Radar Online compared all three of Kim Kardashian's engagment rings.



I can't even make out what the 1st ring is.. that picture is horrid - you would think with all the pic of Kim out there they could find a clearer one


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

one of my old favorites Melania ***** engagment ring from Donald ***** 12 carat by Graff


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am Screaming inside
Take a look at Regina King wearing a Yellow Graff Diamond SAG awards 2012


----------



## chinkee21

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I am Screaming inside
> Take a look at Regina King wearing a Yellow Graff Diamond SAG awards 2012



it's STUNNING! Graff makes amazing pieces, they have Graff in the Peninsula Hotel in the city where I live, everytime I pass by that store....


----------



## Swanky

more of Kim from Dailymail:


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian's 15 carat diamond ring



Close-ups


----------



## Swanky

Oh thanks!! 

I'm shocked ... It's just like my setting 
Pavé prongs, band and basket


----------



## Molls

bobobob said:


> Close-ups



This ring is gorgeous!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh thanks!!
> 
> I'm shocked ... It's just like my setting
> Pavé prongs, band and basket



Huh?
How can it be?
Kanye designed and invented the setting.
Not for nothing, it is incredible.
Beautiful.


----------



## needloub

Kim's e-ring is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

That ring is really stunning, I have to say! More pictures please!


----------



## needloub

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I am Screaming inside
> Take a look at Regina King wearing a Yellow Graff Diamond SAG awards 2012



This is just a dream!


----------



## RedPoppies

I have to admit, Kim's ring is pretty gorgeous. Huge improvement from the last one!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

bobobob said:


> Close-ups



Love the ring.


----------



## oahctrec

Another close up of Kim K's.

Credit: NY Daily News

Side note.... I wonder if why he didn't want the prongs on the corners? Instead... NORTH, South, East, and WEST?


----------



## elaina

Pretty ring.  I like that the diamond is set low.  Kanye did good.  Too bad Kim's face is so tight with all the fillers so she can't show how truly happy she is.  A type 2 diamond sounds like a dream.

With a prong setting like that, I wonder if the diamond is really secure.  It reminds me a bit of Miley Cyrus' old engagement ring's prong setting.  It was a N S E W too.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

oahctrec said:


> Another close up of Kim K's.
> 
> Credit: NY Daily News
> 
> Side note.... I wonder if why he didn't want the prongs on the corners? Instead... NORTH, South, East, and WEST?



Not clear where are the prongs I do t see them. Her ring reminds me of the rings Collection Vera Wang did years ago.


----------



## oahctrec

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Not clear where are the prongs I do t see them. Her ring reminds me of the rings Collection Vera Wang did years ago.



Sorry for the silly picture - but I outlined the 4 assumed prongs....


----------



## Sariina

Well Kim's ring looks too big to me, but I don't know, it could be spectacular in real life.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sariina said:


> Well Kim's ring looks too big to me, but I don't know, it could be spectacular in real life.



I think it is too big also. I am sure the diamond is stunning and of first rate quality, but I just don't like it. (nothing against Kim and Kanye, wish them them the best). But for some reason I love Hayden's ring, maybe because of it's more elongated shape.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sariina said:


> Well Kim's ring looks too big to me, but I don't know, it could be spectacular in real life.







NikkisABagGirl said:


> I think it is too big also. I am sure the diamond is stunning and of first rate quality, but I just don't like it. (nothing against Kim and Kanye, wish them them the best). But for some reason I love Hayden's ring, maybe because of it's more elongated shape.




I'm with you two. It's beautiful, but too big. I can never understand how anyone can stand to wear something like that 24/7. Of course, Kim's probably not making beds or doing laundry.


----------



## Molls

oahctrec said:


> Another close up of Kim K's.
> 
> Credit: NY Daily News
> 
> Side note.... I wonder if why he didn't want the prongs on the corners? Instead... NORTH, South, East, and WEST?



OMG, this ring is sooooooooooooo stunning!!!


----------



## karo

I must admit I love KK's ring. It's huge, but classy and delicate.


----------



## beklah324

designer1 said:


> So hum drum! Mainstream!



 Really?  I would think mainstream would be a halo with a diamond band since that seems to be all the rage lately.  I think it's refreshing to see a change of pace.


----------



## beklah324

I'm  had kind of hoped that the band on Kim's ring world be plain.   But I guess I should remember,  this is Kanye,  nothing is going to be plain.   I wonder what kind of band  they will put with it.   Her band with her last engagement  ring was too much.

I thought I read that he wanted the diamond to appear to be floating on the band.   Could that be why the prongs  are straight up/ down and across VS.  in the corners?


----------



## elaina

Kanye or Lorraine S. will probably advise her to pair it with a delicate pave wedding band like Blake Lively's.  It would be nice if the wedding band contained pink diamonds set in rose gold.  That'll be unique.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

oahctrec said:


> Sorry for the silly picture - but I outlined the 4 assumed prongs....



Thanks I like the markup


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh thanks!!
> 
> I'm shocked ... It's just like my setting
> Pavé prongs, band and basket


 
I did not know the prongs could have pave diamonds
Thinking that should be my next upgrade..

Should the pave be the same color as the center stone or does it make a difference?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

More of Kim Kardashian's 15 carat ring from Kanye


----------



## Swanky

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I did not know the prongs could have pave diamonds
> Thinking that should be my next upgrade..
> 
> Should the pave be the same color as the center stone or does it make a difference?



If you have a good quality stone it won't make a difference.  Leon used F/G on my pave IIRC.


----------



## Docjeun

slowlikehoney said:


> I'm with you two. It's beautiful, but too big. I can never understand how anyone can stand to wear something like that 24/7. Of course, Kim's probably not making beds or doing laundry.


To me a diamond can NEVER be too big!


----------



## ame

elaina said:


> Kanye or Lorraine S. will probably advise her to pair it with a delicate pave wedding band like Blake Lively's.



I REALLY hope that's what she does, a matching band or two.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If you have a good quality stone it won't make a difference. Leon used F/G on my pave IIRC.


 

I love this ring saw it years ago in Vogue by Taffin


----------



## Sassys

Ciara's ring


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Ciara's ring



Is this Kim's former ring? So similar


----------



## shiny_things

It looks cloudy and speckled if that makes sense, as if it's not clean inside.


----------



## m_ushi

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I love this ring saw it years ago in Vogue by Taffin




LOOKINGOOD... Haha, that's so funny. I have that ring saved also from several years ago. So pretty.


----------



## Swanky

Her ring is pretty, I like emeralds more now than I used to.


----------



## sm611

Trulyadiva said:


> To me a diamond can NEVER be too big!


I must be honest with you ladies&#8230; I wear my 12 ct engagement ring every day & have no problem making beds/doing laundry. I agree with Trulyadiva, With a diamond, bigger is most definitely better (for me at least!)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

m_ushi said:


> LOOKINGOOD... Haha, that's so funny. I have that ring saved also from several years ago. So pretty.



Yes very funny I have seen the photo on the web a few time I did the original crop from the article in Vogue Michael Givan had ring made for his wife Katherine Ross by Taffin jewelers James de Guvenchy. I am looking for the article on engaent rings fin 2008 I think? It is a Buremse Sapphire


----------



## Gimmethebag

sm611 said:


> I must be honest with you ladies&#8230; I wear my 12 ct engagement ring every day & have no problem making beds/doing laundry. I agree with Trulyadiva, With a diamond, bigger is most definitely better (for me at least!)


What shape do you have? 

I think certain shapes are easier to wear than others. I once tried on a client's 8 carat engagement ring, but because it was emerald cut it seemed really to wear. My MIL has a huge round brilliant (though less than 8 cts) and it's not what I want at all. I think "overhang" on the sides is killer.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another photo of Kim Kardashian's engagment ring from Kanya West 15 carat


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

sm611 said:


> I must be honest with you ladies&#8230; I wear my 12 ct engagement ring every day & have no problem making beds/doing laundry. I agree with Trulyadiva, With a diamond, bigger is most definitely better (for me at least!)


 I love a women that does her laundry in a 12 ct ring. A women after my own heart. 

Is your ring posted here any place?


----------



## lovehgss1

Jennifer Garner shows off one of her diamond rings from Ben Affleck. She has a few engagement type rings I think and some pretty stackable wedding bands.
I love the she paired that gorgeous rings and diamond stud earrings with a raggedy sweater with t-shirt and jeans. Diamonds go with everything I say.

dailmail.uk

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ries-slip-hand-denim-pocket-Jimmy-Kimmel.html


----------



## whoops

lovehgss1 said:


> Jennifer Garner shows off one of her diamond rings from Ben Affleck. She has a few engagement type rings I think and some pretty stackable wedding bands.
> I love the she paired that gorgeous rings and diamond stud earrings with a raggedy sweater with t-shirt and jeans. Diamonds go with everything I say.
> 
> dailmail.uk
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ries-slip-hand-denim-pocket-Jimmy-Kimmel.html




That Ben sure knows how to pick diamonds...


I love that sweater too. Especially that asymmetric hem. Wonder where it's from.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ciara's engagment ring


----------



## AnnZ

I'm not a fan of Kim, Jennifer, or Ciara's rings.  Personally, I don't think bigger is always better!


----------



## karo

lovehgss1 said:


> Jennifer Garner shows off one of her diamond rings from Ben Affleck. She has a few engagement type rings I think and some pretty stackable wedding bands.
> I love the she paired that gorgeous rings and diamond stud earrings with a raggedy sweater with t-shirt and jeans. Diamonds go with everything I say.
> 
> dailmail.uk
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ries-slip-hand-denim-pocket-Jimmy-Kimmel.html


Love Jen's ring and her sweater.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jen absolutely glows in this pic; great makeup!


----------



## needloub

lovehgss1 said:


> Jennifer Garner shows off one of her diamond rings from Ben Affleck. She has a few engagement type rings I think and some pretty stackable wedding bands.
> I love the she paired that gorgeous rings and diamond stud earrings with a raggedy sweater with t-shirt and jeans. Diamonds go with everything I say.
> 
> dailmail.uk
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ries-slip-hand-denim-pocket-Jimmy-Kimmel.html



I love it when a woman dresses casually and all she needs is her diamond studs and e-ring!


----------



## Docjeun

needloub said:


> I love it when a woman dresses casually and all she needs is her diamond studs and e-ring!


Me too, I always do, even at the beach.


----------



## kaye

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her ring is pretty, I like emeralds more now than I used to.



ME TOO!

Emerald cut with micro pave split shank... droooool...


----------



## beklah324

Is it my eyes or did Avril Lavigne upgrade her engagement ring.  I know she has a huge pear to begin with, but when I saw her and Chad's new music video, this ring on her hand looked gigantic.  People magazine has an article and picture (which is unfortunately too small) and I can't tell if it looks the same or if it's a different/bigger one.

Thoughts?

Original




Upgrade?




PS...here's the video http://youtu.be/AqajUg85Ax4  Saw the new ring around the 0:55 mark.  It looks like she maybe put a row of diamonds around the pear.  Would that be called a halo or just a row of diamonds?


----------



## beklah324

whoops said:


> That Ben sure knows how to pick diamonds...



I thought I read that thanks to his pink diamond to Lopez, colored diamond sales went up a great deal.  I'm surprised Ben doesn't get a small percentage whenever a colored diamond is sold


----------



## lilmountaingirl

beklah324 said:


> Is it my eyes or did Avril Lavigne upgrade her engagement ring.  I know she has a huge pear to begin with, but when I saw her and Chad's new music video, this ring on her hand looked gigantic.  People magazine has an article and picture (which is unfortunately too small) and I can't tell if it looks the same or if it's a different/bigger one.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...here's the video http://youtu.be/AqajUg85Ax4  Saw the new ring around the 0:55 mark.  It looks like she maybe put a row of diamonds around the pear.  Would that be called a halo or just a row of diamonds?



I think she reset it into a halo.  I prefer the original.


----------



## GoGlam

beklah324 said:


> Is it my eyes or did Avril Lavigne upgrade her engagement ring.  I know she has a huge pear to begin with, but when I saw her and Chad's new music video, this ring on her hand looked gigantic.  People magazine has an article and picture (which is unfortunately too small) and I can't tell if it looks the same or if it's a different/bigger one.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...here's the video http://youtu.be/AqajUg85Ax4  Saw the new ring around the 0:55 mark.  It looks like she maybe put a row of diamonds around the pear.  Would that be called a halo or just a row of diamonds?



These stones almost look like acrylic rhinestones to me, not even Swarovski


----------



## annabanana17

Its looks like she put a halo around the pear. At least thats what it looks like to me


----------



## jmaemonte

Zoe Saldana from people.com


----------



## designer1

oahctrec said:


> Another close up of Kim K's.
> 
> Credit: NY Daily News
> 
> Side note.... I wonder if why he didn't want the prongs on the corners? Instead... NORTH, South, East, and WEST?



WOW, the setting is sooo thin and delicate. For a rock that size, I'd want something a little more substantial, sturdier! Looks like wire.


----------



## Swanky

I chose that delicate setting because it looks so delicate. Love it.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I chose that delicate setting because it looks so delicate. Love it.



I love it too because it is so delicate. Usually I´m not into TOO big rings, but this one is super super amazing, because it is so classy and delicate!

Swanky Mama Of Three:

Do you have a similar setting? I would love to see one, because I´m already thinking about getting this type for my e ring in the future...but I can´t find a name for this so it´s difficult to search. And i wonder how it looks with a smaller stone about 2 cts...Would be great, thanks!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Did anyone see Kim on Leno? You can see the ring very good and it is AMAZING! The setting even looks better in person than it does on pictures...breathtaking...I took some screenshots but don´t know if I can post them here...
The most beautiful ring I have seen in LONG time...to me at least.


----------



## Swanky

LovingDiamonds said:


> I love it too because it is so delicate. Usually I´m not into TOO big rings, but this one is super super amazing, because it is so classy and delicate!
> 
> Swanky Mama Of Three:
> 
> Do you have a similar setting? I would love to see one, because I´m already thinking about getting this type for my e ring in the future...but I can´t find a name for this so it´s difficult to search. And i wonder how it looks with a smaller stone about 2 cts...Would be great, thanks!



Mine's here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-662246-22.html#post18641494


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mine's here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-662246-22.html#post18641494


Oh yes it´s gorgeous, I love this setting...although I´m still far away from getting engaged or maybe NOT so far anyway...this one is VERY high on top of my wish list!  Thank you for showing me the post!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian 15 carat engagment ring from Kanye West


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Here is the Interview of Kim on Leno. Right at the beginning she talks about the ring and you can see it pretty good...god it´s so gorgeous...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9nm93RJOJI


----------



## needloub

I love the delicate setting of Kim's e-ring...reminds me of the Blake Lively's delicate e-ring...just gorgeous!


----------



## designer1

Seen a close up shot of Avril's ring, it's crazy huge now! It has a halo around it plus half moon shaped side stones . Looks like a bit too much to me ! Pics posted below, I snapped them from a video on Entertainment  Tonight  Canada ( I can add the link for the video too I suppose)




Avril's revamped pear!




Halo PLUS half moon shaped side stones.


----------



## Blyen

she changed the setting,but all three stones (pear and half moons) are the original omnes,imo.
It's huge,but it's a fancy shape so I don't mind too much.I'd go for one bigger ring instead of 5 rings on one finger like she was wearing when she was married to Deryck too,if I was her.


----------



## beklah324

designer1 -- Thanks for posting the pics!  I'm glad I wasn't going crazy and seeing things   It looks like she changed the band as well, it was plain before.


----------



## designer1

beklah324 said:


> designer1 -- Thanks for posting the pics!  I'm glad I wasn't going crazy and seeing things   It looks like she changed the band as well, it was plain before.



No problem, this Canadian beauty happened to be on TV last night, I saw the ring, so I thought the segment would be online as well. I was right, snapped the pics, and thought I'd share as I remember someone not long ago wondering if her ring had been changed.


----------



## bougainvillier

Love all the eye candies here! 

Is it me or Avril's new setting is way too tacky? I prefer the old one much better. Somehow the halo and pear just don't go together IMO. Maybe daintier halos...

I have to say I like KK's ring. I am actually impressed. Very classic!


----------



## Swanky

I love a pear. . .  Avril's is obnoxious IMO, lol!


----------



## ame

OMG. That. Ring. Is. Hideous.


----------



## NerdyNerd

I haven't been in this thread in ages so mega-post ahead! To sum up: 
Scarlett Johansson's ring is absolutely gorgeous. 
Laura Govan's ring on the other hand is possibly the ugliest ring I've seen in forever. 
i love olivia wilde's. very original but simple and clean at the same time.
Kim Kardashian's ring is surprisingly tasteful and simple. You can tell she wasn't the one who picked it out  even though I personally don't like stones that big for engagement rings. There's big and then there's ostentatious and hers is definitely the latter. 
Avril's ring is awful. The setting is clunky, inelegant and extremely tacky. 
Zoe Saldana's emerald engagement ring is beautiful. 
Ciara's is just awful too. Very clunky and ugly and cheap looking which defeats the purpose of such large diamonds. 
I like Hayden Panetierre's, the split shank is pretty and it probably keeps the ring in place too. 
I really dislike Ashley Tisdale's. It looks like every engagement ring ever since halos became a huge trend and I predict it will look dated in a few years. And double halos are just tacky IMO. 
Lauren Conrad's is refreshingly simple. The 'love' ring is just too twee though. 
And it's just a personal preference but I really dislike yellow diamonds.
Behati Prinsloo's 1930s ring is beautiful and I like the band too. I don't like Adam Levine but I have to say, he has good taste in rings. 
I don't know who Alexis Garrard is but all I can say is, so many diamonds, so little taste...


----------



## shiny_things

designer1 said:


> Seen a close up shot of Avril's ring, it's crazy huge now! It has a halo around it plus half moon shaped side stones . Looks like a bit too much to me ! Pics posted below, I snapped them from a video on Entertainment  Tonight  Canada ( I can add the link for the video too I suppose)
> 
> View attachment 2390676
> 
> 
> Avril's revamped pear!
> 
> View attachment 2390681
> 
> 
> Halo PLUS half moon shaped side stones.



That is ridiculous, it looks more like a cocktail ring now.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I think the upgrade of Avrils ring is horrid. Totally distasteful and it looks more like a cheap plastik stone ring at Walmart...bigger is not always better...


----------



## nastasja

Totally agree. It's a monstrosity now. Yuck.


----------



## beklah324

designer1 said:


> No problem, this Canadian beauty happened to be on TV last night, I saw the ring, so I thought the segment would be online as well. I was right, snapped the pics, and *thought I'd share as I remember someone not long ago wondering if her ring had been changed.*



haha that was me!


----------



## beklah324

LovingDiamonds said:


> I think the upgrade of Avrils ring is horrid. Totally distasteful and it looks more like a *cheap plastic stone ring at Walmart*...bigger is not always better...



That's what I said  

And I agree, bigger isn't always better.  Although I do love some big diamond rings, like Kim's new one (and even her old one from Kris) and Hilary Duff's original engagement ring.  And while big, they aren't ostentatious (minus when Kim matched her 3-stone ring with that huge diamond eternity band. That was hideous).  But then (IMO) there are rings, like Avril's, that are so huge, it looks more like the owner is just trying to show off that they have a lot of money, which I find obscene.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kim Kardashian 15 carat engagment ring from Kanye West



i am obsessed with her ring.  she looks so amazing too!


----------



## bougainvillier

NerdyNerd said:


> I haven't been in this thread in ages so mega-post ahead! To sum up:
> Scarlett Johansson's ring is absolutely gorgeous.
> Laura Govan's ring on the other hand is possibly the ugliest ring I've seen in forever.
> i love olivia wilde's. very original but simple and clean at the same time.
> Kim Kardashian's ring is surprisingly tasteful and simple. You can tell she wasn't the one who picked it out  even though I personally don't like stones that big for engagement rings. There's big and then there's ostentatious and hers is definitely the latter.
> Avril's ring is awful. The setting is clunky, inelegant and extremely tacky.
> Zoe Saldana's emerald engagement ring is beautiful.
> Ciara's is just awful too. Very clunky and ugly and cheap looking which defeats the purpose of such large diamonds.
> I like Hayden Panetierre's, the split shank is pretty and it probably keeps the ring in place too.
> I really dislike Ashley Tisdale's. It looks like every engagement ring ever since halos became a huge trend and I predict it will look dated in a few years. And double halos are just tacky IMO.
> Lauren Conrad's is refreshingly simple. The 'love' ring is just too twee though.
> And it's just a personal preference but I really dislike yellow diamonds.
> Behati Prinsloo's 1930s ring is beautiful and I like the band too. I don't like Adam Levine but I have to say, he has good taste in rings.
> I don't know who Alexis Garrard is but all I can say is, so many diamonds, so little taste...



I agree with all you said except I love Ciara's ring.  It has something to do with my love for emerald cut. It probably would be more appealing if it's a simpler design, true. The main stone is a 8ct flawless emerald cut! How happy would I be if my upgrade can be just that! Actually Eva's will do as well.


----------



## Dany_37

bougainvillier said:


> I agree with all you said except I love Ciara's ring.  It has something to do with my love for emerald cut. It probably would be more appealing if it's a simpler design, true. The main stone is a 8ct flawless emerald cut! How happy would I be if my upgrade can be just that! Actually Eva's will do as well.


 
Agreed!


----------



## designer1

Avril again


----------



## Compass Rose

Avril's ring just hurts my eyes.  What the heck was wrong with the original setting anyway?


----------



## emilymg

lol avril's ring just looks like cheap costume jewelry.


----------



## designer1




----------



## designer1

huge!!


----------



## needloub

In "celebrity land," I can see why some may feel as halos are a huge trend, but I don't really see that in my everyday life.  While I have a cushion halo (it fits my fingers the best), I mostly see beautiful classic round or emerald solitaires (oh how I envy those with slender fingers lol).


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone have a picture of Kate Winslet's new ring?  She talks about it in Vogue, but I haven't seen a pic.


----------



## Chloe302225

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Swanky

I don't think that's her engagement ring


----------



## Chloe302225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think that's her engagement ring


 Further back in the thread she had an emerald like that but people said it was borrowed but this looks the same to me........ so she either borrowed the same ring, this is a different ring or it is hers.


----------



## Swanky

I'm just trying to say, it's not her engagement ring 
This is specifically for celebs e-rings


----------



## Chloe302225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm just trying to say, it's not her engagement ring
> This is specifically for celebs e-rings


I meant it like it was one of her upgrades. She wears one ring the most but she multiple that she uses in its place and rotates them sporadically.


----------



## jayne01

designer1 said:


> Seen a close up shot of Avril's ring, it's crazy huge now! It has a halo around it plus half moon shaped side stones . Looks like a bit too much to me ! Pics posted below, I snapped them from a video on Entertainment  Tonight  Canada ( I can add the link for the video too I suppose)
> 
> View attachment 2390676
> 
> 
> Avril's revamped pear!
> 
> View attachment 2390681
> 
> 
> Halo PLUS half moon shaped side stones.



She was on Chelsea last night and said she added the extra diamonds around the ring b/c she thought it would "help take care of it better"...


----------



## Swanky

I still think it's not, I think it's more like a cocktail ring.


----------



## bigdilove

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I still think it's not, I think it's more like a cocktail ring.



Does it really matter?
 lets move on.






jayne01 said:


> She was on Chelsea last night and said she added the extra diamonds around the ring b/c she thought it would "help take care of it better"...


----------



## Swanky

If it doesn't matter to you them don't respond


----------



## YSoLovely

Kim K



LSA


----------



## GoGlam




----------



## Swanky

This is REALLY beautiful!


----------



## needloub

YSoLovely said:


> Kim K
> 
> View attachment 2401929
> 
> LSA



So gorgeous!  I hope she pairs it with a band equally delicate...


----------



## nastasja

She finally got a good set of nails.


----------



## bougainvillier

YSoLovely said:


> Kim K
> 
> View attachment 2401929
> 
> LSA




Oh my. Breathe taking!


----------



## MegsVC

needloub said:


> So gorgeous!  I hope she pairs it with a band equally delicate...



Agreed 
That was the worst when she paired her huge ring from khump with that massive band.. not pretty


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is really gorgeous.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Bossip is claiming Kelly Rowland is engaged.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

YSoLovely said:


> Kim K
> 
> View attachment 2401929
> 
> LSA


 




Best Photo yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I want more...it´s so compelling...where did you get this pics of KK´s ring?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LovingDiamonds said:


> I want more...it´s so compelling...where did you get this pics of KK´s ring?


 
Agreed I want to see more photos, thread had been slow before Kim's new ring.

google search for photo and celebrity mags.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian 15 carat  diamond ring from Kanye West


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim and those 15 carats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ame

That really is lovely. I hope she's treating it well.


----------



## TechPrincess

ame said:


> That really is lovely. I hope she's treating it well.



I will be more than happy to "foster" it if she mistreats it


----------



## ame

TechPrincess said:


> I will be more than happy to "foster" it if she mistreats it



You and me both. And that thing would be CONSTANTLY cleaned, louped at 30x, etc., in my care.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Yay, I can´t get enough!  haha, but honestly I could not wear such a rock every day...just too big (but still AMAZING) I would be afraid to damage or loose it...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LovingDiamonds said:


> Yay, I can´t get enough!  haha, but honestly I could not wear such a rock every day...just too big (but still AMAZING) I would be afraid to damage or loose it...


 

I will !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Ladies I found the ultimate video of kim's ring! Watch the first one of the two on this site:

http://de.eonline.com/news/475104/k...she-s-taking-kanye-west-s-last-name-watch-now

And here is another really good profile shot, it is so great!


----------



## ame

Damn it's amazing.


----------



## RedPoppies

LovingDiamonds said:


> Ladies I found the ultimate video of kim's ring! Watch the first one of the two on this site:
> 
> http://de.eonline.com/news/475104/k...she-s-taking-kanye-west-s-last-name-watch-now
> 
> And here is another really good profile shot, it is so great!


 
It is a beauty.


----------



## ap.

Kim Kardashian is the Elizabeth Taylor of our time... except her jewelry are borrowed.  I do hope this ring isn't.  It's magnificent!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know the designer of Ashley Tisdale's ring? I LOVE it!!


----------



## rogersa

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know the designer of Ashley Tisdale's ring? I LOVE it!!




It looks like the soleste from Tiffany's to me.


----------



## shiny_things

^^^

Yup, if not it's an almost perfect copy, looks wise.

I heart that ring.


----------



## emem2

While i love diamonds, When i read abot kim's engagement,  it seems to me that the ring is more important than the love they have for each other. I liked the way beyonce did it when they announced their engagement. She and her love were the focus of attention. They only debuted her e-ring when no one was looking. So i guess that kind of e ring seems more attractive to me. Unlike when i see kim's it just reminds of jewelry on display at a jewelry store. Flat, not sentimental at all.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

emem2 said:


> While i love diamonds, When i read abot kim's engagement,  it seems to me that the ring is more important than the love they have for each other. I liked the way beyonce did it when they announced their engagement. She and her love were the focus of attention. They only debuted her e-ring when no one was looking. So i guess that kind of e ring seems more attractive to me. Unlike when i see kim's it just reminds of jewelry on display at a jewelry store. Flat, not sentimental at all.


I agree with you. Today it seems that the size of the stone is the only thing that matters to celebs. But nonetheless it is a simply stunning ring that I would gladly take if I would get it, lol.


----------



## emem2

Who wouldnt? Lol. Funny though that its only with kk that i feel that way. Liz and richard also were extravagant with their jewelry but their passion for each other was still bigger than the rocks. With kk i cnt shake off the impression that its all superficial.


----------



## GoGlam

emem2 said:


> Who wouldnt? Lol. Funny though that its only with kk that i feel that way. Liz and richard also were extravagant with their jewelry but their passion for each other was still bigger than the rocks. With kk i cnt shake off the impression that its all superficial.



I don't think that's an accurate statement.  Elizabeth was first and foremost in love with herself.  Richard was infatuated with her and she was infatuated with status and jewels.  I think Elizabeth was worse than Kim since Elizabeth was virtually spastic and had substance problems too.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I don't think that's an accurate statement.  Elizabeth was first and foremost in love with herself.  Richard was infatuated with her and she was infatuated with status and jewels.  I think Elizabeth was worse than Kim since Elizabeth was *virtually spastic and had substance problems too*.



True but she could act like nobody's business, was one of the most beautiful woman ever and toward the end of her life dedicated her life to AMFAR.
Let's not compare Kim to Liz, they have nothing in common except for the love of dicks and diamonds.
Have you ever watched "who is afraid of virginia wolf?" Classic 1960's drama.


----------



## canyongirl

emem2 said:


> While i love diamonds, When i read abot kim's engagement,  it seems to me that the ring is more important than the love they have for each other. I liked the way beyonce did it when they announced their engagement. She and her love were the focus of attention. They only debuted her e-ring when no one was looking. So i guess that kind of e ring seems more attractive to me. Unlike when i see kim's it just reminds of jewelry on display at a jewelry store. Flat, not sentimental at all.



Agree 100%!


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> True but she could act like nobody's business, was one of the most beautiful woman ever and toward the end of her life dedicated her life to AMFAR.
> Let's not compare Kim to Liz, they have nothing in common except for the love of dicks and diamonds.
> Have you ever watched "who is afraid of virginia wolf?" Classic 1960's drama.



Yes, you're right.  We can't compare the full lives of a deceased woman that became more than just the flash she was known for to one that's still in her early 30s.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Kim and Kanye are both untalented narcissistic phonies.  Liz and Dick were world class (yes dysfunctional) talent.


----------



## TechPrincess

So anyone else get engaged so we have new eye candy to look at???


----------



## needloub

LovingDiamonds said:


> Ladies I found the ultimate video of kim's ring! Watch the first one of the two on this site:
> 
> http://de.eonline.com/news/475104/k...she-s-taking-kanye-west-s-last-name-watch-now
> 
> And here is another really good profile shot, it is so great!



The profile shot is gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## RedPoppies

bobobob said:


> Kelly Rowland


 
Love her ring! I really like the size too!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I love Zoe's ring!!!!! Beautiful, elegant n timeless!!!


----------



## Theren

I love her ring! Not a fan of the set though


----------



## GoGlam

Is that the quality of the picture or are they (center and sides) that cloudy?


----------



## Molls

funkmasterjedi said:


> Zoe Saldana



Stunning!!!!


----------



## Docjeun

funkmasterjedi said:


> Zoe Saldana


I don't like wearing a yellow band with white gold or visa versa and don't care for emeralds, I like sparkle.


----------



## Blyen

She married an italian man,and the yg,plain,wide wedding band is very very italian  Mine used to be just like hers,only wider.I guess it was a compromise..he got her a big,fancy ering even though it's totally outside of our traditions here,and she wears a more traditional band alongside the ering,lol.I like it.


----------



## TechPrincess

Trulyadiva said:


> I don't like wearing a yellow band with white gold or visa versa and don't care for emeralds, I like sparkle.



If you study pictures closely of both Princess Diana and Duchess Catherine their sapphire e ring is set in WG and the wedding band is a thin YG band - the band is made from a nugget of Welsh gold.


----------



## slowlikehoney

TechPrincess said:


> If you study pictures closely of both Princess Diana and Duchess Catherine their sapphire e ring is set in WG and the wedding band is a thin YG band - the band is made from a nugget of Welsh gold.




I actually like that look. I like the carefree look of the unmatched set. Sometimes the matchy/matchy ones look a little too precious for me. And I love the simplicity of a plain gold band. I think it's very chic and classic. I've noticed a lot of the historical style icons choose the plain gold band.


----------



## Docjeun

I know there are traditions sometimes connected with it and that's fine but I just don't like the look of it.


----------



## TechPrincess

slowlikehoney said:


> I actually like that look. I like the carefree look of the unmatched set. Sometimes the matchy/matchy ones look a little too precious for me. And I love the simplicity of a plain gold band. I think it's very chic and classic. I've noticed a lot of the historical style icons choose the plain gold band.



I do as well - I have a set similar to theirs that I wear occasionally.


----------



## Docjeun

Now there is one exception when I think about it, an actress, I think it's Jessica Biel, wears a very tiny thin gold band with her engagement ring but also another white gold band too.  I love her engagement ring which is something I would never even think to chose.


----------



## Swanky

I love it!! I much prefer each piece being chosen separately rather than it looking planned, matchup matchy, etc....


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love it!! I much prefer each piece being chosen separately rather than it looking planned, matchup matchy, etc....


I do agree with that.


----------



## TechPrincess

Trulyadiva said:


> Now there is one exception when I think about it, an actress, I think it's Jessica Biel, wears a very tiny thin gold band with her engagement ring but also another white gold band too.  I love her engagement ring which is something I would never even think to chose.



I had to go search because I couldn't remember what hers looked like and found this image.. I love the simple band then the micropave band..

http://goo.gl/WH4Btm


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love plain gold wedding bands.  I got a 6 mm one, exactly the same as my mothers and grandmothers.  I also have an eternity band I got for our 10th anniversary.  It's fun to mix and match.

I think it's also a Jewish tradition to have a plain wedding band.


----------



## Indecisive23

My favorite right now is Blake lively's scandalously expensive engagement ring ... One can only hope....


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashin engament ring from Kanye inner  Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love it!! I much prefer each piece being chosen separately rather than it looking planned, matchup matchy, etc....


 
I strongly agree, the idea of someone else walking around with my exact wedding rings is crazy to me.


----------



## karo

slowlikehoney said:


> I actually like that look. I like the carefree look of the unmatched set. Sometimes the matchy/matchy ones look a little too precious for me. And I love the simplicity of a plain gold band. I think it's very chic and classic. I've noticed a lot of the historical style icons choose the plain gold band.


I like that look too. My set is all WG but I'm thinking about adding a simple YG band to it to make it less matchy...


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kim Kardashin engament ring from Kanye inner  Elizabeth Taylor



This made me quite nauseous!


----------



## slowlikehoney

karo said:


> I like that look too. My set is all WG but I'm thinking about adding a simple YG band to it to make it less matchy...




You won't regret it. A plain gold band is universally chic and always appropriate.


----------



## canyongirl

Molls said:


> This made me quite nauseous!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Amy Adams


----------



## canyongirl

Amy Adams is really pretty.  Love the stacked bands.


----------



## Solemony

I agree and very classy and simple, which makes it even more sophisticated.


----------



## purplepinky

Love Amy Adams set.


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Claire Danes


----------



## Theren

funkmasterjedi said:


> Claire Danes



How pretty


----------



## Docjeun

TechPrincess said:


> I had to go search because I couldn't remember what hers looked like and found this image.. I love the simple band then the micropave band..
> 
> http://goo.gl/WH4Btm


Now I could never wear those different pieces together, it would drive me crazy, call it OCD or whatever. 

I love Amy Adams but don't like her rings.


----------



## jalapeno

bobobob said:


> Kelly Rowland



That's just perfect!!! Tasteful and not as flashy as the others. I would love to have something like that!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hermesaholic said:


> Kim and Kanye are both untalented narcissistic phonies.  Liz and Dick were world class (yes dysfunctional) talent.



Perfectly said!


----------



## emem2

Seriously? She wears her diamond in the bath?


----------



## bougainvillier

Trulyadiva said:


> Now I could never wear those different pieces together, it would drive me crazy, call it OCD or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Amy Adams but don't like her rings.




ITA. Simpler is better.


----------



## jmaemonte

Gabrielle Union from Dwayne Wade (from his instagram)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

jmaemonte said:


> Gabrielle Union from Dwayne Wade (from his instagram)



Jmaewmonte you bet me to the post good job ! I want the specs on the diamond ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Gabrrielle Union engagment ring from Dwayne Wade yesterday. Report 8.5 carat cushion cut engagment ring.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Hm, the stone is nice - I just love a cushion cut diamond - BUT I think the setting is not very pretty. It's so high, I don't know, it just doesn't look good in these profile shots...I said it before and will say it again, love Kim K's ring, not just because it is obviously stunning, but because the setting is so low and the diamond is very close to the finger in profile shots.


----------



## KathyB

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hm, the stone is nice - I just love a cushion cut diamond - BUT I think the setting is not very pretty. It's so high, I don't know, it just doesn't look good in these profile shots...I said it before and will say it again, love Kim K's ring, not just because it is obviously stunning, but because the setting is so low and the diamond is very close to the finger in profile shots.



ITA.  Sits too high, and it's prone to being bumped and damaging the setting.  It is a beautiful stone that needs a lower profile setting maybe with a little more bling around the band area.


----------



## jmaemonte

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jmaewmonte you bet me to the post good job ! I want the specs on the diamond ring



  I'm all about a beautiful diamond!


----------



## ame

I have a suspicion that it's not the final setting.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ame said:


> I have a suspicion that it's not the final setting.



My thoughts too.


----------



## jmaemonte

ame said:


> I have a suspicion that it's not the final setting.



I agree.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Evelyn Lazada just posted her new ring


----------



## GoGlam

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Evelyn Lazada just posted her new ring



I like the ring

She is very skilled at picking up high-profile athletes.. A pro.  Very interesting since her personality is so off-putting and she's not very pretty.. I wonder if she got some elite gold digger gene


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

GoGlam said:


> I like the ring
> 
> She is very skilled at picking up high-profile athletes.. A pro.  Very interesting since her personality is so off-putting and she's not very pretty.. I wonder if she got some elite gold digger gene



lMAO. She hit the jackpot this time .$142 million on his contract


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tamar Braxton posted a new diamond ring she received for Christmas from Vince.
Hope there will be a better photo soon


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Diamonds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

Gemma Collins (English Reality Star)


----------



## canyongirl

Chloe302225 said:


> Gemma Collins (English Reality Star)



The ring is okay.. not my personal style... but I have to say that dessert that it's jammed into looks really gross.  The ring would probably look prettier if it was presented in a better way.


----------



## Gixxer

Chloe302225 said:


> Gemma Collins (English Reality Star)



Eewwww!!!! She'll never get the Christmas pudding from between the pavè! Nice ring though.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe that's how he proposed?


----------



## Gixxer

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Maybe that's how he proposed?



Bingo! Maybe I just have a thing about diamonds/jewelry in food 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-proposes-popping-ring-Christmas-pudding.html


----------



## Swanky

No I agree.... very unsavory


----------



## ebonyone

I like that proposal with the cake very different she just thought she was getting dessert


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

&#10084;&#65039;Gabrielle Union's ring... It's classy and elegant just like her!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

&#10084;&#65039;Gabrielle Union and her beautiful ring!!!


----------



## lovehgss1

I like Gabrielle's ring for it's simplicity.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lovehgss1 said:


> I like Gabrielle's ring for it's simplicity.




I agree, and based on Gabby's personality she'll probably pair it with a gorgeous eternity or a plain platinum band. She's so elegant in her simple taste. DWade picked the perfect ring for her!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Very classy. Nice to see something significant yet understated.


----------



## mrs moulds

oregonfanlisa said:


> Very classy. Nice to see something significant yet understated.



Totally agree^^^^^


----------



## mrs moulds

GoGlam said:


> I like the ring
> 
> She is very skilled at picking up high-profile athletes.. A pro.  Very interesting since her personality is so off-putting and she's not very pretty.. I wonder if she got some elite gold digger gene



I tell you! 

Either she has a gold digger gene, or a gold lined.....you know&#128516;


----------



## mrs moulds

apey_grapey said:


> Kim Kardashian is the Elizabeth Taylor of our time... except her jewelry are borrowed.  I do hope this ring isn't.  It's magnificent!



Really????
At least Elizabeth Taylor had talent....  I am sure Liz is rolling over in her grave due to your comment. 
Now, back to the subject....  The ring is pretty, actually it is very demure; which I find quite shocking.


----------



## ap.

mrs moulds said:


> Really????
> At least Elizabeth Taylor had talent....  I am sure Liz is rolling over in her grave due to your comment.
> Now, back to the subject....  The ring is pretty, actually it is very demure; which I find quite shocking.



I was talking only in terms of jewelry (and being given jewelry by their enamorado), obviously.


----------



## limom

apey_grapey said:


> I was talking only in terms of jewelry (and being given jewelry by their enamorado), obviously.



I doubt very much that Ms Taylor ever, ever returned any of her jewels in any divorce settlements.
Kim's ring was sold at auction!
Kanye can't afford the type of jewels that Burton lavished on Liz!


----------



## ap.

apey_grapey said:


> Kim Kardashian is the Elizabeth Taylor of our time... except her jewelry are borrowed.  I do hope this ring isn't.  It's magnificent!





limom said:


> *I doubt very much that Ms Taylor ever, ever returned any of her jewels in any divorce settlements.*
> Kim's ring was sold at auction!
> Kanye can't afford the type of jewels that Burton lavished on Liz!



And that was why I said "except her jewelry are borrowed" (referring to Kim Kardashian).  

To clarify in case anyone else wishes to take issue:  Kim Kardashian is known for receiving big diamonds from her various fiances which reminded me of Elizabeth Taylor who was also famous for being given fabulous jewelry by her husbands.  I differentiated between the two by saying that KK's baubles were generally not for keeps.  I made no comparison between the two when it comes to talent or anything else; I was talking about their jewelry in an engagement ring thread in light of KK's latest (fabulous) engagement ring from Kanye.


----------



## GoGlam

mrs moulds said:


> I tell you!
> 
> Either she has a gold digger gene, or a gold lined.....you know&#128516;






LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> lMAO. She hit the jackpot this time .$142 million on his contract




:lolots:


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> :lolots:


he better get some good advisors....Antoine blew 100 million, and I believe he is in bankruptcy....that happened during time spent with loazado...............Crawford is already in dispute with the mother of his 5 month old.....I can only guess the dispute is about money....


----------



## mrs moulds

apey_grapey said:


> I was talking only in terms of jewelry (and being given jewelry by their enamorado), obviously.



Point well taken.


----------



## mrs moulds

designer1 said:


> Seen a close up shot of Avril's ring, it's crazy huge now! It has a halo around it plus half moon shaped side stones . Looks like a bit too much to me ! Pics posted below, I snapped them from a video on Entertainment  Tonight  Canada ( I can add the link for the video too I suppose)
> 
> View attachment 2390676
> 
> 
> Avril's revamped pear!
> 
> View attachment 2390681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halo PLUS half moon shaped side stones.



Yuk


----------



## Docjeun

mrs moulds said:


> Yuk


Agreed!


----------



## Chloe302225

Naya Rivera


----------



## azania

Why are some cushions rather square in shape (like Gabrielle's) and some are more longish (like Kim K's)? Doe sit have to do with the carat weight?


----------



## ame

No, some are just cut squarer and some more rectangular. The cutter decides based on the rough crystal what shape will look best.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Floyd Mayweather gave his girlfriend two engament rings 25 carats each for Ms. Jackson.

Photos from his instagram.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce was in Atlanta on Friday night with her ring on.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beyonce's 18 carat ring. This is my attempt at editing, if any of you can do a better job.
Then please do so.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I thought this was a good photo, the diamond stands out in a crowd of people.


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Labron James and Savannah Brinson had a their wedding this past weekend.
> Photo of her wedding ring and she also has a matching championship ring.


 

I just love this couple.

Savannah's ring is unstated, yet beautiful. She and Gabrielle Union rings shows that your diamond doesn't have to be as large as a *door knob*, in order for it to be eye catching and stunning.

And, I love the his and hers match championship rings!


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Floyd Mayweather gave his girlfriend two engament rings 25 carats each for Ms. Jackson.
> 
> Photos from his instagram.


 
Perfect example on how rings as big a** door knobs looks ridiculous.

Not a fan at all....


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I thought this was a good photo, the diamond stands out in a crowd of people.


 
Bey's ring is friggin beautiful!!!!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

That bracelet is ridiculously bad.


----------



## mrs moulds

oregonfanlisa said:


> That bracelet is ridiculously bad.


 
I agree!!!!!!

The big a** rings, the bracelet, just too much!


----------



## rogersa

I never thought a diamond could be so hideous! That's just way too ginormous.


----------



## KathyB

I really like the canary ring, but the white one is too much.


----------



## Swanky

They're both embarrassing. . .  nouveau riche.  Either _could've_ been almost ok as solitaires w/o that hideous bracelet.


----------



## ValextraFTW

Wowza, Beyonce's ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Gabrielle's ring is gorgeous... Wonder if he had to put a ring on it or she'd walk after recent news


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Swanky, l think I would have walked regardless. How have we been together for years yet you have a 3week old? That's not something that happens the first time you cheat IMO. To me that means he's had multiple jump offs or a double life with this other chick. If it was before me and I knew and accepted it ok, but during me... Oh hell no!!!


----------



## Swanky

Her staying speaks volumes about her   Him not wearing protection is a non-negotiable 

Hopefully we'll see more beautiful celeb rings tomorrow! Tonight is a good night to get engaged!


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're both embarrassing. . .  nouveau riche.  Either _could've_ been almost ok as solitaires w/o that hideous bracelet.



You are right about both rings being the product of nouveau riche, but if given the choice of the two as they are now, I'd choose the canary.  Not that bracelet, though.  It is a bit much.


----------



## Stephie2800

Danish tennis player Caroline Wozniacki just got engaged to Rory McIlroy (pro golf player from Ireland). 

I think the ring is AMAZING !


----------



## ame

Yowsa. I'll say!


----------



## ValextraFTW

Stephie2800 said:


> Danish tennis player Caroline Wozniacki just got engaged to Rory McIlroy (pro golf player from Ireland).
> 
> I think the ring is AMAZING !


Wow that's a pretty ring he got!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Very nice!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

2013 was a good year for diamonds. Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian Last post of 2013


----------



## ame

Great pic! Man that ring is insane.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ame said:


> Great pic! Man that ring is insane.


 
Perfect discription: INSANE


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Found more photos of Jada Pinkett Smith's 12 carat Emerald cut engagment ring.

This ring makes me think a Emerald could be my next upgrade.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Some of my favorite  rings


----------



## Stephie2800

Olivia Palermo got engaged to long time BF Johannes Huebl.

Looking forward to better pics of the ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have been online looking at diamonds and researching today.
There are some reports that Kim's ring is an emerald some are cushion.

What do you think?
I think its a cushion.


----------



## Swanky

Kim's is clearly not an emerald.  People must be thinking of her old ring.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kim's ring is definitely a cushion...*~*


----------



## ame

Its a cushion. The one from Kris Humphries was an Emerald, but this one is absolutely, for certain, a Cushion.


----------



## needloub

Stephie2800 said:


> Olivia Palermo got engaged to long time BF Johannes Huebl.
> 
> Looking forward to better pics of the ring.



Love her style...looking forward to seeing better pics!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Stephie2800 said:


> Olivia Palermo got engaged to long time BF Johannes Huebl.
> 
> Looking forward to better pics of the ring.


From what I see and considering her style, I guess it´s a three stone ring with an emerald cut center yellow diamond and set in yellow gold.
Nice to see a yellow gold one once in a while - it seems as if white gold or platinum are more common.


----------



## Gixxer

LovingDiamonds said:


> From what I see and considering her style, I guess it´s a three stone ring with an emerald cut center yellow diamond and set in yellow gold.
> Nice to see a yellow gold one once in a while - it seems as if white gold or platinum are more common.



I thought it was yellow gold as well and thought... Hang on, maybe I'm seeing things? But you may be right. The only other ones I can think of are Fergie's, and Heidi Klum's from Seal.

Looking forward to a proper picture as well


----------



## Swanky

It's a screenshot from the video her fiancé loaded on Instagram. If you watch it you can see it a tiny but better.


----------



## lovehgss1

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Swanky

Stephie2800 said:


> Danish tennis player Caroline Wozniacki just got engaged to Rory McIlroy (pro golf player from Ireland).
> 
> I think the ring is AMAZING !




She's cute and that ring is gorgeous!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tamar Braxton ring from husband Vince for christmas 2013 
Center is 15 carat yellow diamond in a halo of white dimaonds split shank


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gabrielle's ring is gorgeous... Wonder if he had to put a ring on it or she'd walk after recent news



I know.  I mean Dwayne fathered another child during their brief breakup
Gabby is good. I think I would have walked.


----------



## ame

TMZ is saying they have proof he cheated and they weren't "ON A BREAK" in the immortal words of Ross Gellar. But I don't really care what the circumstances are. Not my relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Tamar Braxton ring from husband Vince for christmas 2013
> Center is 15 carat yellow diamond in a halo of white dimaonds split shank




Wow! That is pretty!


----------



## bag-princess

LovingDiamonds said:


> Nice to see a yellow gold one once in a while - it seems as if white gold or platinum are more common.




ITA - I love yellow gold! I would never wear white or even platinum.  I tried it but it just does not work for me.


----------



## Swanky

ame said:


> TMZ is saying they have proof he cheated and they weren't "ON A BREAK" in the immortal words of Ross Gellar. But I don't really care what the circumstances are. Not my relationship.



 It's being discussed pretty thoroughly in our Celeb Gossip forum. 
Him using no protection, break or not, equals kicked to the curb for me. Gross!!


----------



## ame

Valid point, not using protection!  I don't tolerate cheating, period, but since it's not me in the actual relationship, I don't really want to have an opinion, break or not.  But the man does have taste in bling, whether he's smart or not.


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Tamar Braxton ring from husband Vince for christmas 2013
> Center is 15 carat yellow diamond in a halo of white dimaonds split shank


This is a BEAUTIFUL ring!!!  Love it!!


----------



## mrs moulds

ame said:


> TMZ is saying they have proof he cheated and they weren't "ON A BREAK" in the immortal words of Ross Gellar. But I don't really care what the circumstances are. Not my relationship.



I agree^^^^^. And the baby mama has two girls with Damon Wayans Jr!

Gabrielle need the frigging Hope Diamond after this mess. 

Yet, I still like the ring Dwayne gave her, but, damn !,,,


----------



## Chloe302225

Kaley Couco


----------



## purplepinky

Very pretty^^^. I like how she did something different with rose gold bands.


----------



## Swanky

Just beautiful!


----------



## HauteRN

Seriously LOVE this!!! I want more pics, like tons &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## needloub

Chloe302225 said:


> Kaley Couco



Very pretty!


----------



## Blairbass

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Floyd Mayweather gave his girlfriend two engament rings 25 carats each for Ms. Jackson.
> 
> Her diamond charm bracelet is to die for!


----------



## bag-princess

Blairbass said:


> LOOKINGOOD35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd Mayweather gave his girlfriend two engament rings 25 carats each for Ms. Jackson.
> 
> *Her diamond charm bracelet is to die for!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all her jewelry looks like it could be part of the crown jewels collection!!!   mega carats!!
> lawd knows he can afford it.:boxing:
Click to expand...


----------



## mrs moulds

Blairbass said:


> LOOKINGOOD35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd Mayweather gave his girlfriend two engament rings 25 carats each for Ms. Jackson.
> 
> Her diamond charm bracelet is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> This is my own option, but, I find both of them to be the "3 " T's Tired, Tacky and Tasteless.
> Paired with the rings, it is just too much.
Click to expand...


----------



## chinkee21

I'd love to see close ups of Hayden's & Olivia Palermo's rings...


----------



## lucydee

Chloe302225 said:


> Kaley Couco



Love her rings!


----------



## YSoLovely

*Caroline Wozniacki

*










zimbio


----------



## Swanky

It's GORGEOUS but I'd like the proportion better if it had a cathedral under it.  Even a small cathedral.


----------



## bougainvillier

swanky mama of three said:


> it's gorgeous but i'd like the proportion better if it had a cathedral under it.  Even a small cathedral.




ita


----------



## ame

Agreed, because it looks like the head could just pop off!


----------



## kaitydid

Chloe302225 said:


> Kaley Couco



So pretty! I love her set!


----------



## Swanky

ame said:


> Agreed, because it looks like the head could just pop off!



 It gives me a little anxiety when I see it actually lol!  Not kidding.


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's GORGEOUS but I'd like the proportion better if it had a cathedral under it.  Even a small cathedral.


Swanky, what kind of band do you think she should wear with that?


----------



## Swanky

It looks similar to my ring, except I don't have the halo and I got the cathedral.  I'd choose the smallest mm pave band her jeweler offers.  I don't wear a band w/ mine, I like it alone.


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It looks similar to my ring, except I don't have the halo and I got the cathedral.  I'd choose the smallest mm pave band her jeweler offers.  I don't wear a band w/ mine, I like it alone.


right...this looks amazing on its own....I was thinking an extremely thin pave band too...but I wouldnt want it to sit flush with her ER band...it may take away the delicate look.....

thx...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That ring is fabulous!


----------



## wantitneedit

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's GORGEOUS but I'd like the proportion better if it had a cathedral under it.  Even a small cathedral.



swanky, can you please explain what a cathedral is and how different it would look from this style?  i'm a dunce


----------



## Swanky

The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.

Here's a profile of mine.


----------



## mangowife

Swanky - I am, and have always, been in love with your ring.  The end.


----------



## chinkee21

*Swanky*, your ring is gorgeous!! love all the details of the setting! May I know where you have posted pics of the entire ring? I'd love to see it


----------



## wantitneedit

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.
> 
> Here's a profile of mine.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465576d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8352.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465578d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8418.jpg



ok, so you have that horizontal diamond line and also the line going up halfway on the  sides but they do not show from the top.  so the horizontal line is the basket? and the lines east and west of the diamond are the cathedral?  
oh, and omg, your ring is spectacular and perfection. so feminine and delicate and has so much quiet and elegant presence.......


----------



## meridian

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.
> 
> Here's a profile of mine.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465576d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8352.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465578d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8418.jpg



Your ring is flawless. Love it every time I see it.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.
> 
> Here's a profile of mine.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465576d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8352.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465578d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8418.jpg




your ring is STUNNING swanks!!!!


----------



## lucydee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.
> 
> Here's a profile of mine.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465576d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8352.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465578d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8418.jpg



Classic elegance at its best!
Love your ring!


----------



## Swanky

Awww, thank you! 

There's a Leon Mege thread, it's got a lot of beauties.


----------



## Swanky

wantitneedit said:


> ok, so you have that horizontal diamond line and also the line going up halfway on the  sides but they do not show from the top.  so the horizontal line is the basket? and the lines east and west of the diamond are the cathedral?
> oh, and omg, your ring is spectacular and perfection. so feminine and delicate and has so much quiet and elegant presence.......



Yes, the ring around the diamond running horizontally is the basket, the one around the bottom of the stone{culet} is called a donut and the ones running up past the band, which would be east and west facing the ring, is the cathedral.

Thank you so much, I love it as much today as the day I opened it!


----------



## bougainvillier

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.
> 
> Here's a profile of mine.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465576d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8352.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465578d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8418.jpg




I never get tired looking at your ring! A true beauty!


----------



## karo

YSoLovely said:


> *Caroline Wozniacki
> 
> *
> View attachment 2452891
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452892
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452894
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452895
> zimbio


Stunning ring!


----------



## ame

horse17 said:


> Swanky, what kind of band do you think she should wear with that?



I'd go with a few matching pave bands.


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The cathedral extends from the band up to the basket.  You can't see mine from the top so it doesn't take away from the aesthetics, although I like the look of a cathedral.
> 
> Here's a profile of mine.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465576d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8352.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1465578d1313360129-show-me-your-leon-mege-rings-tpfimg_8418.jpg



Still love it.  

I also love a cathedral. I think they look nice, but they're also often added security.


----------



## shiny_things

Caroline's ring is amazing! Beautiful.


----------



## wantitneedit

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, the ring around the diamond running horizontally is the basket, the one around the bottom of the stone{culet} is called a donut and the ones running up past the band, which would be east and west facing the ring, is the cathedral.
> 
> Thank you so much, I love it as much today as the day I opened it!



thanks for taking the time to answer me swanky - i only wear a plain wedding band and confuse terms for e-ring styles.


----------



## Swanky

Of course!

*Patrick Swayze's widow Lisa Niemi*
Four years after losing her husband  Patrick Swayze to pancreatic cancer, Lisa is celebrating her engagement  to jeweller beau Albert DePrisco - who proposed on Christmas Eve.






Ringing in the New Year: Patrick  Swayze's widow Lisa Niemi reveals a dazzling new engagement ring over  lunch in Baton Raton, Florida, on January 2


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jeweler-boyfriend-proposes.html#ixzz2pke6e6Wz


----------



## ame

Aww, so glad to see she's found a new guy. I hope he's as good to her as Patrick was.


----------



## needloub

YSoLovely said:


> *Caroline Wozniacki
> 
> *
> View attachment 2452891
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452892
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452894
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452895
> zimbio



Pretty ring!


----------



## Swanky

I'm putting it in this thread since she wears it on her wedding ring finger and it looks like an e-ring.  I'm confused *

My husband owed me a push gift!' New mom Tamar Braxton shows off her huge diamond sparkler on The Ellen Show*

Tamar Braxton has a lot to celebrate with three Grammy nominations and a new baby.
And what better way than with a huge new diamond ring?
The  36-year-old singer proudly put the starry sparkler on vivid display  during her chat on The Ellen DeGeneres Show on Wednesday.
Tamar explained the ring was a 'push present' - a gift from her record executive husband Vince Herbert to celebrate the birth of their first child on June 6.





Ultimate gift: Tamar Braxton appeared on The  Ellen DeGeneres Show on Wednesday and talked about the amazing gift her  husband Vince Herbert gave her

'I don't even know if  it's a Christmas present because my husband owed me a push gift and I  didn't get it, so I think this is like a combination,' Tamar told Ellen.
'I  thought he was joking at first because when I opened the box it had a  light and I was like, what, and I looked down and (giggles). So I won.'
When the talk show host asked how many carats it is, Tamar answered, 'I don't know....'





Quite a sparkler: The singer showed off a huge  diamond ring that she explained was her long overdue 'push gift'  following the June birth of her son
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-The-Ellen-DeGeneres-Show.html#ixzz2pwLJ7zL8 
​


----------



## bag-princess

she does not know how many carats!!   yea right.


----------



## Swanky

She's trying to be classy about it.  I hate that question too.


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's trying to be classy about it.  I hate that question too.



Same here - right up there with how much was it


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's trying to be classy about it.  I hate that question too.




 just say "i would rather not say!" or "several"   when someone asks me that question or if my bag is real or how much something i have cost - i say why???   i am not about to lie and say i don't know.


----------



## Swanky

To each their own


----------



## rogersa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's trying to be classy about it.  I hate that question too.




That would make me so uncomfortable. (In real life, I feel on here is different!!) 
I loved when Ellen said "haa I bet you do"


----------



## Swanky

I get asked... it's awkward.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I didn't even have the guts to ask my husband when we got engaged!  It seemed rude.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chung


----------



## Gixxer

#HappilyMarried So #Inlove': Bobbi Kristina Brown reveals she's tied the knot with fiancé Nick Gordon"

    Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-knot-fianc-Nick-Gordon.html#ixzz2pyYqVOZ4


um, I'm really not loving it but I hope it makes her happy


----------



## KathyB

Gixxer said:


> #HappilyMarried So #Inlove': Bobbi Kristina Brown reveals she's tied the knot with fiancé Nick Gordon"
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-knot-fianc-Nick-Gordon.html#ixzz2pyYqVOZ4
> 
> 
> um, I'm really not loving it but I hope it makes her happy



Is that Whitney's ring?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

KathyB said:


> Is that Whitney's ring?



I don't think so but she does wear Whitney's ring.


----------



## Swanky

from Daily Mail, Pam Anderson remarried Rick Soloman 




Diamonds are forever: The former Baywatch star displayed a very large diamond ring on her left hand

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ders-clingy-pink-gown-gala.html#ixzz2qCO3LflY 

​


----------



## Gixxer

KathyB said:


> Is that Whitney's ring?



I'm with *lilmountaingirl* on this



lilmountaingirl said:


> I don't think so but she does wear Whitney's ring.


----------



## KathyB

Gixxer said:


> I'm with *lilmountaingirl* on this



I knew that she has (or had) Whitney's engagement ring from Bobby B., but I've never seen a picture of it and just made a guess that was the ring.


----------



## Gixxer

KathyB said:


> I knew that she has (or had) Whitney's engagement ring from Bobby B., but I've never seen a picture of it and just made a guess that was the ring.



Yes you're right, but I don't think this is it. (I much prefer Whitney's ring! Emerald with trillion sides?) I can't load photos using this iPad but if I can find it I'll post 

Edit: tried googling and this whole engagement ring thing is a bit of a hot mess. Yes, it seems she was proposed to with Whitney's ring, then some other ring, then... this? I can't keep track either!


----------



## GoGlam

Whoa Rick Soloman gets around... At least Paris Hilton, Shannon Doherty and Pam Anderson.


----------



## Samia

YSoLovely said:


> *Caroline Wozniacki
> 
> *
> View attachment 2452891
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452892
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452894
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452895
> zimbio




Absolutely gorgeous ring!


----------



## Swanky

Good pic of Emma Roberts ring







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Evan-Peters-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz2qJzV0lHw


----------



## Swanky

Ashley Tisadale

zimbio.com


----------



## designer1

Here's a better photo of Pam Anderson's ring. She looks so old and tattered now I find, but HEY..nice new bling!


----------



## canyongirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Good pic of Emma Roberts ring
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/13/article-2538387-1AA3CD7E00000578-252_306x211.jpg
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Evan-Peters-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz2qJzV0lHw


I love it!


----------



## jmaemonte

Ashlee Simpson engaged to Evan Ross (from her twitter)


----------



## KatsBags

jmaemonte said:


> Ashlee Simpson engaged to Evan Ross (from her twitter)



All I see in that picture is her lips


----------



## YSoLovely

Cute anekdote about Caroline's ring: Rory picked the size (8 carats), because 8 is Caro's favorite number.  Now, that's the way!


----------



## Solemony

Hmmm based on the blurry picture of Ashlee's engagement ring it looks like the center diamond is a very large marquise cut but can't really tell the sides though. It'd be nice have a clearer picture of the ring. Maybe later...


----------



## Solemony

^ Correction, it's not a super large marquise cut although it looks rather humongous due to the blurriness of the light. It's a five carat marquise center in this interesting Art Deco contemporary look...


----------



## designer1

Ashlee Simpson's ring...a close up for you ladies .


----------



## designer1

opps..sorry about the double post


----------



## GoGlam

While that marquis ring is unique, it looks like something you would find in the clearance bin somewhere like TJMaxx


----------



## Molls

designer1 said:


> Ashlee Simpson's ring...a close up for you ladies .



Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Molls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Good pic of Emma Roberts ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Evan-Peters-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz2qJzV0lHw




Her ring is beautiful. I'm a huge fan of yellow gold.


----------



## Swanky

It's not my style but I LOVE it's uniqueness and that it doesn't look like most other celeb rings.


----------



## Chloe302225

It reminds me of Scarlett Johansson's ring because of the art deco look


----------



## Chinese Warrior

&#10084;&#65039; Emma Roberts' ring!


----------



## TechPrincess

I'm not sure yet what I think about Ashlee's ring


----------



## designer1

Molls said:


> Hmmmmmmm



Im not a fan of itat all !


----------



## bag-princess

TechPrincess said:


> I'm not sure yet what I think about Ashlee's ring





i instantly knew - i like it not!!


----------



## HauteRN

designer1 said:


> Ashlee Simpson's ring...a close up for you ladies .




I love it as a rhr, but not as an engagement ring.


----------



## ValextraFTW

^ Agree. That would look nice as a RHR but I don't like it as an e-ring... Blech.


----------



## 26Alexandra

YSoLovely said:


> Cute anekdote about Caroline's ring: Rory picked the size (8 carats), because 8 is Caro's favorite number.  Now, that's the way!



Haha  Well, my favorite number is 26!


----------



## Staci_W

designer1 said:


> Ashlee Simpson's ring...a close up for you ladies .



I  do not like that AT  ALL!


----------



## Docjeun

Molls said:


> Her ring is beautiful. I'm a huge fan of yellow gold.


All these rings look the same to me in this style, at first I like them now they are really getting old to me.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> All these rings look the same to me in this style, at first I like them now they are really getting old to me.


Sorry, thought I was replying to someone else.


----------



## Docjeun

GoGlam said:


> While that marquis ring is unique, it looks like something you would find in the clearance bin somewhere like TJMaxx


I agree!


----------



## Docjeun

designer1 said:


> Here's a better photo of Pam Anderson's ring. She looks so old and tattered now I find, but HEY..nice new bling!


If only she wouldn't wear so much makeup, it ages her so much, and she is only what, 46 or something close to that.  She looks closer to 60 to me.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> If only she wouldn't wear so much makeup, it ages her so much, and she is only what, 46 or something close to that.  She looks closer to 60 to me.


If you look at pictures of her without all that makeup on she looks so much more softer and feminine.


----------



## designer1

Trulyadiva said:


> If only she wouldn't wear so much makeup, it ages her so much, and she is only what, 46 or something close to that.  She looks closer to 60 to me.



Its likely the climate (sun and dryness) that she lives in that has aged her so. She's a year or two older than me, and Im pretty sure people would guess she's at least a decade older. Gotta love the true , white north and fresh air,  for some reasonskeeps ya looking young!


----------



## Molls

Trulyadiva said:


> All these rings look the same to me in this style, at first I like them now they are really getting old to me.



It's all personal choice, however, I love seeing diamonds set in yellow gold.


----------



## bag-princess

Molls said:


> It's all personal choice, however, *I love seeing diamonds set in yellow gold*.





that is me,too!!!


they can keep their white gold and platinum!!  i don't like it and i don't want it.


----------



## bougainvillier

bag-princess said:


> that is me,too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can keep their white gold and platinum!!  i don't like it and i don't want it.




I totally agree. It's personal preference. I love yellow gold with diamonds while most of my friends prefer white gold. My mom loves rose gold.


----------



## Molls

I still love Penelope Cruz's sapphire engagement ring...


----------



## Molls

I will always adore Jackie Kennedy's engagement ring.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> that is me,too!!!
> 
> 
> they can keep their white gold and platinum!!  i don't like it and i don't want it.




Me three!!!!


----------



## ame

A few of Olivia Wilde's 

Via Glamour (first two) and Parade
And a hilarious reaction shot from Shooter McGavin and Tom Hanks via Erstwhile Jewelry


----------



## Swanky

LOVE that!!


----------



## ame

It's SO different, and SO fabulous.


----------



## horse17

^ +1...she is so gorgeous too....


----------



## shiny_things

Well I guess Jess and Ashley have the not very pretty second engagement ring thing in common!

It just looks like a piece of fashion jewelry rather than an engagement ring.


----------



## ame

I don't mind Jessica's but I think Ashlee's is hideously awful.


----------



## m0nkey98

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva again
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/EvaL001.jpg


love her ring


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.


----------



## KathyB

designer1 said:


> Ashlee Simpson's ring...a close up for you ladies .



This is a really BAD idea for an engagement ring.....


----------



## Docjeun

Molls said:


> It's all personal choice, however, I love seeing diamonds set in yellow gold.


I like the yellow gold too, I was referring to all the rings with halos.


----------



## Docjeun

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2467666
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.


I'm not one for stacking, I think it's just too much and takes away from the ring but I do like the large stone ring.


----------



## bougainvillier

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2467666
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.




Love all of them but I wouldn't stack the fat eternity there with the rest. It'll be the only ring I wear on that hand. 

What's with the nail polish!


----------



## alpinest

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2467666
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.



I think the stacking will look very dated in just a few years. I really like the eternity band, although I think the halo style will also look dated in a few years.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't agree. Halos of various styles have always been around.. Look at Princess Diana's ring--it is technically a halo.  My mother has several with some halos included in the design; like this one fantastic quality emerald cut emerald that is just under 10 carats with a diamond baguette halo.  The ring is absolutely glorious


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I don't agree. Halos of various styles have always been around.. Look at Princess Diana's ring--it is technically a halo.  My mother has several with some halos included in the design; like this one fantastic quality emerald cut emerald that is just under 10 carats with a diamond baguette halo.  The ring is absolutely glorious


I agree....halos have been around for a long tine...I always see them as estate pieces....I also think that they are definitely very popular now too....


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2467666
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.



These are absolutely gorgeous!!! I stack my bands with my ering and I love it, when they are all dainty bands it looks lovely, she should wear the bigger one alone... Halo rings aren't going anywhere they have been around for ages, I love mine! Thanks for posting this pic!


----------



## Docjeun

KathyB said:


> This is a really BAD idea for an engagement ring.....


Well I'm pretty sure they'll be others down the road.....resents


----------



## alpinest

GoGlam said:


> I don't agree. Halos of various styles have always been around.. Look at Princess Diana's ring--it is technically a halo.  My mother has several with some halos included in the design; like this one fantastic quality emerald cut emerald that is just under 10 carats with a diamond baguette halo.  The ring is absolutely glorious



Imo there is a difference between "circled with diamonds" (as is Princess Diana's ring) and the thin halo as we begin to see 5 to 10 years ago. 

I knew my opinion would not be popular, but it is just one opinion.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

The halo we see today is done with smaller diamonds and is technically called a micro pave halo.


----------



## horse17

alpinest said:


> Imo there is a difference between "circled with diamonds" (as is Princess Diana's ring) and the thin halo as we begin to see 5 to 10 years ago.
> 
> I knew my opinion would not be popular, but it is just one opinion.


yes, that is true, you don't see a lot of the princess Diana type halos today...with large stones set  that way...


----------



## alpinest

horse17 said:


> yes, that is true, you don't see a lot of the princess Diana type halos today...with large stones set  that way...





Today I think her setting is used more for a "cocktail style" right hand ring ... not so much used for engagement rings.


----------



## bougainvillier

alpinest said:


> Today I think her setting is used more for a "cocktail style" right hand ring ... not so much used for engagement rings.




Agreed. And it's definitely one of my favorites for right hand


----------



## purplepinky

I think her stack is gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## canyongirl

I love Emily's stack!  I bet her rings sparkle like crazy.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

canyongirl said:


> I love Emily's stack!  I bet her rings sparkle like crazy.



Yeah, I like her stack too. I'm thinking maybe I'll do that one day... Add on wedding bands to celebrate important landmarks in our marriage? I think it's a cool concept.


----------



## mrs moulds

designer1 said:


> opps..sorry about the double post


 

Yuk!!!!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Trista Sutter's vow renewal ring (People Magazine)


----------



## mrs moulds

jmaemonte said:


> Trista Sutter's vow renewal ring (People Magazine)



Oh... Pretty!


----------



## lucydee

jmaemonte said:


> Trista Sutter's vow renewal ring (People Magazine)



Thanks for sharing pics!
This ring is beautiful.


----------



## designer1

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2467666
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.



The ONLY one I like is the larger, wide diamond band!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## jenayb

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>



Ok, I give up. There has to be some back story to this ring. There is no way some guy would pick this for their future bride without SOME type of knowledge that she wanted something like this. Absolutely no way.


----------



## Gixxer

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I give up. There has to be some back story to this ring. There is no way some guy would pick this for their future bride without SOME type of knowledge that she wanted something like this. Absolutely no way.



This is a good point. I'd like to know too. It's very, um, _particular_.


----------



## Gixxer

jmaemonte said:


> Trista Sutter's vow renewal ring (People Magazine)



Wow, has it really been 10 years?!?!?  I love this ring for her! And it's a beautiful upgrade from the original (just had to google it, I can't upload from the iPad sorry)


----------



## Docjeun

designer1 said:


> The ONLY one I like is the larger, wide diamond band!


Me too, I like that one only although.....
From my experience, and I've been married for over 40 years, but I'm not an old geezer, the classic ring is the best, although when I got engaged I wanted something totally different, my jeweler made my ring to our design but tried to talk me into the solitaire, he was right on the money, no sooner did I get my ring then I realized how practical, comfortable and a never ending style which by the way you could add too if you like.   To me, and it's just my opinion, there is nothing like a classic round or even an oval solitaire with a substantial setting.  I'm not into what is popular at the moment.


----------



## Docjeun

mrs moulds said:


> Yuk!!!!!!


I'm sorry, which one are you replying too?


----------



## mrs moulds

Trulyadiva said:


> I'm sorry, which one are you replying too?


 
Ashlee Simpson's ring!~!!!!!!


----------



## Molls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>



You know...she is totally rocking that ring.


----------



## Swanky

I agree.  And if she likes it, I love it!  Totally not me but I do appreciate it not being the same as the rest.


----------



## Molls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree.  And if she likes it, I love it!  Totally not me but I do appreciate it not being the same as the rest.



I am so with you on this.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree.  And if she likes it, I love it!  Totally not me but I do appreciate it not being the same as the rest.




+2
I love a unique e-ring. Even if it's not something I'd personally choose.


----------



## amoxie92

I like Ashley's ring.  I think it's really cool.  And adding a pave diamond to her index finger would be really cool.


----------



## Swanky

people.com








Courtesy Neil Lane. Inset:Todd Wawrychuk/ABC
   When jewelry designer Neil Lane first met _Bachelor_  Sean Lowe in Chiang Rai, Thailand, last March, it was mere hours before  Lowe&#8217;s teary-eyed proposal to Catherine Giudici on his season&#8217;s show  finale. Yet Lowe &#8212; who chose a vintage-inspired, 3.15-carat diamond engagement ring that day &#8212; was the picture of calm. 
 &#8220;Of course Sean was excited, but he was so certain he&#8217;d found the  love of his life that he was pretty relaxed,&#8221; recalls Lane. Fast forward  about 10 months, when Lowe and Giudici stopped by the jeweler&#8217;s L.A.  store to pick out wedding bands for their Jan. 26 nuptials. &#8220;Sean was  the same guy &#8211; excited, sincere, committed and certain of his choice in  Catherine &#8212; and eager to find the perfect rings,&#8221; Lane tells PEOPLE  exclusively.





Courtesy Neil Lane. Inset:Todd Wawrychuk/ABC
 And Lane echoes what many have said about the giddy couple, who were wed Sunday night in Santa Barbara, Calif.:  they&#8217;re very obviously enamored of each other. &#8220;They both took it very  seriously but were very lovey-dovey, holding hands the whole time, with  that happy glow in their eyes.&#8221; After browsing an array of styles, the  pair went for something unusual: bands made from rose gold. 
   &#8220;Sean liked the idea of having something different, almost like a  fashion statement, and wanted rose gold and platinum for his band.  Catherine loved the idea and decided on a matching aesthetic of all rose  gold,&#8221; says Lane, who custom-made the bands over the last month and  added 114 round small diamonds to hers to add sparkle. &#8220;It&#8217;s a very  romantic set of bands!&#8221; 




Courtesy Neil Lane (4)


----------



## ame

Love!  But I hope she has a spacer if she plans to wear them together!  Those diamonds on the side will eat her ring alive!


----------



## GracefulShopper

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2467666
> 
> 
> Emily Maynard, the Bachelorette from 2 seasons ago, recent got engaged. She got a stack of bands instead the traditional large diamond bauble (lol). What do you think? I love all the skinny bands. Not sure how I feel about the thick eternity band in the middle.


I'd like it better if she only did the thickest band with one skinny band...or all the thin bands. That stack just looks messy.


----------



## Molls

Amber Heard's engagement ring from Johnny Depp...


----------



## canyongirl

Here's another picture of Emily Maynard's E-Rings.  This time she's wearing a different combination of skinny bands.  I personally love her stack.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Close up of olivia palermos


----------



## NYC Chicky

People mag is saying its a yellow diamond cushion cut flanked by white diamonds


----------



## materialgurl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ashley Tisadale
> 
> zimbio.com
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/22Q3-rKMy2_l.jpg



Looks like the Tiffany soleste!


----------



## ame

NYC Chicky said:


> Close up of olivia palermos
> View attachment 2485484





NYC Chicky said:


> People mag is saying its a yellow diamond cushion cut flanked by white diamonds



Possible but my guess is radiant or stepcut/asscher based on what looks to be trap sides. Horrible photos!


----------



## Swanky

Diddy proposed to Cassie on Instagram 





www.tmz.com


----------



## YSoLovely

This can't be life :weird: Surely he's joking, right?


----------



## Stephie2800

How romantic...........................


----------



## Chloe302225

He made a statement saying it was not a proposal. He just asked her if she liked the ring and the media and commenters ran with it like it was an proposal.


----------



## Swanky

Lol! Jeez, wonder why?!


----------



## Chloe302225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lol! Jeez, wonder why?!


Because we are currently talking and having opinions about an "engagement" and how it was done when in fact it just a simple question and picture posted in instgram with a sweet message attached. Gossip.


----------



## Swanky

I know, I was being sarcastic


----------



## MarikaBe

Maaan!!! Some if these would pay off my house!!! I was just sooo happy with my small 14K w diamonds my husband offered me for our 10th aniversary... and he didn't even propose!!


----------



## Bentley1

ame said:


> A few of Olivia Wilde's
> 
> Via Glamour (first two) and Parade
> And a hilarious reaction shot from Shooter McGavin and Tom Hanks via Erstwhile Jewelry



  Not a fan at all.  It's "unique" though.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## st.love

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/the-playground/television-and-cinema/2500558d1392208679-real-housewives-of-bevery-hills-rhobh-imageuploadedbypurseforum1392208676.379532.jpg
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/the-playground/television-and-cinema/2500560d1392208687-real-housewives-of-bevery-hills-rhobh-imageuploadedbypurseforum1392208684.686012.jpg




That is Yolanda from RHOBH ex-husbands fiancé correct? Wow I watch too much trash tv, that ring is out of this world!!


----------



## Swanky

Yes, lol!


----------



## horse17

st.love said:


> That is Yolanda from RHOBH ex-husbands fiancé correct? Wow I watch too much trash tv, that ring is out of this world!!


no, that's is Yolandas  ex.....looks like I watch more trash TV then you do!


----------



## horse17

horse17 said:


> no, that's is Yolandas  ex.....looks like I watch more trash TV then you do!


woops sorry!...I read way too fast....yes, its Yo's ex...!!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Amber Heard


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Diddy proposed to Cassie on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I had a bf, ironically he shared the same birthday as diddy, who use to pull that crap all the time and pretend propose.  He never did and had no intention of it.  Wonder if Diddy is doing the same thing to string her along.


----------



## shinibare336

http://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/chr...oyfriend-matt-rutler-005500139-us-weekly.html


Christina Aguilera is engaged


----------



## Gixxer

shinibare336 said:


> http://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/chr...oyfriend-matt-rutler-005500139-us-weekly.html
> 
> 
> Christina Aguilera is engaged





... and here is the picture. Its very much like the one Ashlee Simpson got from Evan Ross, but without the rubies. Seems to be a trend towards overwrought marquise concoctions?


----------



## Gixxer

imgg said:


> I had a bf, ironically he shared the same birthday as diddy, who use to pull that crap all the time and pretend propose.  He never did and had no intention of it.  Wonder if Diddy is doing the same thing to string her along.





Sounds like a real prince. Good thing you're referring to him in the past tense.


----------



## DariaK

Jessica Alba via her Instagram


----------



## horse17

DariaK said:


> Jessica Alba via her Instagram


so pretty..not loving the nails though...


----------



## ame

Damn, that's a big bottle of hand sanitizer.


----------



## Swanky

Charlie Sheen's porn star GF


----------



## ame

Yea, that'll make it.


----------



## imgg

Gixxer said:


> Sounds like a real prince. Good thing you're referring to him in the past tense.



Yes, I doubt Diddy is a real prince too despite his millions.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Kim K
*






(IG & dailymail)


----------



## ap.

DariaK said:


> Jessica Alba via her Instagram



Does anyone have an educated guess how thick Jessica Alba's diamond bands are?  Is it 1mm?  More?  And an idea where to get it?  

TIA!


----------



## ame

Probably around 1.5mm.   Since you're in Manhattan you could contact Steven Kirsch and have some made.


----------



## KristyDarling

ame said:


> Damn, that's a big bottle of hand sanitizer.



Ame, you never cease to crack me up!


----------



## ame

*curtsey*


----------



## designer1

No pics of Katy Perry's ring from John Mayer?


----------



## rogersa

designer1 said:


> No pics of Katy Perry's ring from John Mayer?




Has that been confirmed??


----------



## Swanky

No, it's why I haven't posted it.


----------



## designer1

rogersa said:


> Has that been confirmed??



Its confirmed that he did give her a ring, not sure if they are engaged, but that is not what I said, I was simply looking for pics of the ring. YES, it is confirmed he gave her a ring. http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/17...mors-swirl-after-ring-spotted-on-that-finger/


----------



## Swanky

This thread is for engagement rings. I was saying that since it's not confirmed he proposed it's why I haven't posted it


----------



## Chloe302225

Billie Fairers (English Reality Star)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

YSoLovely said:


> *Kim K*
> 
> View attachment 2507738
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507739
> 
> 
> (IG & dailymail)


 

Kim's ring makes me want to cry and dance at the same time. My new Fav!


----------



## heart1236

Amber Heard from glamour.com


----------



## heart1236

Jessica Biel from glamour.com


----------



## Chloe302225

Jessica Michibata


----------



## airbrushed

Chloe302225 said:


> Billie Fairers (English Reality Star)



I really love this!


----------



## designer1

Chloe302225 said:


> Jessica Michibata



A stunner, both the ring and the gal.


----------



## annabel_emily

Does anyone know why Amber Heard would have all that makeup on her hands.


----------



## amrx87

annabel_emily said:


> Does anyone know why Amber Heard would have all that makeup on her hands.



lol i didnt even notice. maybe she wanted them to photograph younger?


----------



## Swanky

Or maybe she used tinted moisturizer on her body and didn't wash excess from hands after.


----------



## jmaemonte

Mila Kunis (Ashton Kutcher) from People.com


----------



## Swanky

Sparkler: Girls star Allison Williams showed off her huge engagement ring as she made her first public appearance since her engagement was revealed 








Bling: Allison's huge rock was clearly visible on her left hand as she partied at the Vanity Fair Oscars bash







The rock was blinding when flashes hit it




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arance-engagement-revealed.html#ixzz2uvSJJaBO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Molls

Mary Kate Olsen is rumored to be engaged.


----------



## Molls

Let me try to post Mary Kate's ring again...


----------



## Swanky

Allison Williams via dailyMail.co.uk


----------



## ame

Super classic. Looks like quite a stunning diamond too!


----------



## wantitneedit

ame said:


> Super classic. Looks like quite a stunning diamond too!



ame - what's your guess on diamond size?


----------



## ame

By my guesstimation assuming a 2.5-3mm width shank/baguettes, I'd say probably 3-4ct range. Possibly right in the middle. I think her fingers are quite slim so it will look like a monster on her hand.


----------



## Swanky

Mine's a 3.67 and looks quite larger to me on my finer {3.75 size finger} I was guessing more like a 2.5-3 carat stone.


----------



## ame

Possibly.  I was just basing it on measurements and assuming the width of the band and baguettes.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I would love to know the size of Allison's ring. So beautiful and classic. I think it has to be at least a three carat.


----------



## MJDaisy

i just looked at the first few pages of this thread, so bizarre because most of the celebs in the pics aren't married to those people anymore and are either single or have new e-rings. i do love this thread tho!


----------



## Swanky

So sad!


----------



## Docjeun

Molls said:


> Let me try to post Mary Kate's ring again...


Figures....:weird:


----------



## Chloe302225

Mary-Kate's ring, vintage Cartier supposedly around $81,000


----------



## Swanky

Oh that's cooooolllll!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Chloe302225 said:


> Mary-Kate's ring, vintage Cartier supposedly around $81,000



I love this one!  I think it is so unique and stunning.


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Allison Williams via dailyMail.co.uk
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/05/article-2573576-1C0C0D4400000578-59_634x386.jpg



Gorgeous!  It seems classic with a little twist!


----------



## doreenjoy

Chloe302225 said:


> Mary-Kate's ring, vintage Cartier supposedly around $81,000



I will be the odd one out and say that I think its ugly. I especially hate the gallery view.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like it from the top but hate it from the side..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

doreenjoy said:


> I will be the odd one out and say that I think its ugly. I especially hate the gallery view.



Ditto!!!


----------



## caruava

I love Mary Kate's ring, very unique!


----------



## jwallin1987

found this on Pinterest. Looks very unique


----------



## MJDaisy

MK's ring reminds me of a circus tent.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I think Mary Kate Olsen's ring is perfect for her.  It is refreshing to see something different that isn't on art deco trend.


----------



## ame

doreenjoy said:


> I will be the odd one out and say that I think its ugly. I especially hate the gallery view.



Yea not doin' it for me either.


----------



## Swanky

It's not something I'd choose or want.  But I totally appreciate the ring nonetheless, it's special IMO even if it's not what I'd choose.


----------



## Lookin@bags

It's a little weird but cool and different.  I like checking this thread hoping for something out of the ordinary.  Well, bingo!


----------



## secw1977

swanky mama of three said:


> it's not something i'd choose or want.  But i totally appreciate the ring nonetheless, it's special imo even if it's not what i'd choose.




+1


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not something I'd choose or want.  But I totally appreciate the ring nonetheless, it's special IMO even if it's not what I'd choose.



I think she was totally involved in the selection, and I am sure she's loving it. The sapphire halo is nice, but it's not my ring so really, what I think makes no difference.


----------



## Theren

I agree swanky.. not something I would choose for myself, but I think its beautiful and its not the usual huge stone most celebrities have these days. I love the side view!


----------



## amber11

has anyone noticed that amber heard looks like she has two engagement rings? One which looks ginormous, and the other which looks more vintage.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-Johnny-Depp-supports-Texas-Film-Awards.html


----------



## rutabaga

MK's is def unique, but it's so bulbous


----------



## doreenjoy

i*bella said:


> MK's is def unique, but it's so bulbous



Yeah I have no problem with it being unique but from the side it looks like a meditation cushion


----------



## rogersa

I really like when a ring reflects the person wearing it. I especially love when the ring reflects the relationship they have. I don't know much about their relationship but I think the ring suits her perfectly.


----------



## Molls

I think MK's ring is perfect for her, I quite like it. I could never picture her with a traditional e-ring. Great choice!


----------



## Candice0985

lilmountaingirl said:


> I think Mary Kate Olsen's ring is perfect for her.  It is refreshing to see something different that isn't on art deco trend.




I agree, it suits her perfectly!


----------



## SkinnerBox

Absolutely stunning  Very different, in positive way.


----------



## heart1236

Mary-Kate Olsen from glamour.com


----------



## heart1236

Mila Kunis from glamour.com


----------



## Samia

jwallin1987 said:


> View attachment 2533632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this on Pinterest. Looks very unique


Agreed, like many others said, I wouldn't want it but it is a gorgeous piece of jewelry


----------



## triotrio

Ok you guys....I kinda hate it! It just looks like a pineapple with the top chopped off or something! I don't even think it looks cool or edgy like some other great unconventional rings i've seen - it's just not elegant in it's proportions to me.

BUT I like that she's paddling her own canoe. I don't remember who - but there was somebody in this thread ages ago who was a bit edgy but turned out to have a really conventional ring and we were all scratching our heads and going "....what??!" I would have been shocked if she'd had a "regular" ring, so good for her.

I just wish it was even a bit smaller! She's a teeny tiny woman and that ring is HYYYYUUUGE!


----------



## ame

heart1236 said:


> Mila Kunis from glamour.com



Classic! Looks like a classic Tiffany setting with a massive stone!


----------



## moto

http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/mary...m/photos/mary-kate-olsen-louis-vuitton-paris/


Mary Kate's Ring= Fabulous


----------



## amrx87

moto said:


> http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/mary...m/photos/mary-kate-olsen-louis-vuitton-paris/
> 
> 
> Mary Kate's Ring= Fabulous



She looks disheveled in those pix!


----------



## LuvMyHoney

Classic, antique, unique - kinda describes the fashion line the sisters have - they take bits and pieces from all three looks and make it their own.


----------



## luvs*it*

A couple more pics of Lauren Conrad's ring (I love it)!! It looks like it's set in rose or yellow gold...















Credit: Lauren-Conrad.net & LaurenConrad.com


----------



## Jen123

luvs*it* said:


> A couple more pics of Lauren Conrad's ring (I love it)!! It looks like it's set in rose or yellow gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Lauren-Conrad.net & LaurenConrad.com




Thanks for posting! This is by far my favorite celeb ring!


----------



## luvs*it*

Amber Heard






















Credit: Celeb Utopia


----------



## Molls

luvs*it* said:


> Amber Heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Celeb Utopia



They are fantastic pics if Amber's ring.


----------



## luvs*it*

Jen123 said:


> Thanks for posting! This is by far my favorite celeb ring!


 
*~*Mine too!*~*


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I love Lauren's ring, too. That's exactly what I want if my bf proposes some day!


----------



## anthonyroman06

looking stunning.seem very much unique.it will attract anybody.so hopefully u are enjoying to wear it.

pricescope.com/idealbb/files/Kelis000249.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## anthonyroman06

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith's pear
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/jadaHQCB10_122_529lo.jpg


beautiful ring with nice purse..


----------



## solange

Is there a picture of Robin Wright's ring?


----------



## SRICH76

Finally, went through the entire 450 pages -- that was a long week, but it was worth it. Thanks to everyone you posted pictures. I found a nice large picture of Kim Kardarshian engagement ring from Kanye, I must say I really love this ring.

Source: www.crazyforus.com 

http://www.crazyforus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Kim-Kardashian.jpg


----------



## SRICH76

More views of Kim's ring.

Source: http://oneherald.com.au
Source: http://www.hollywoodtake.com


----------



## 26Alexandra

SRICH76 said:


> More views of Kim's ring.
> 
> Source: http://oneherald.com.au
> Source: http://www.hollywoodtake.com



Her ring is so gorgeous! And it looks flawless!


----------



## GoGlam

SRICH76 said:


> More views of Kim's ring.
> 
> Source: http://oneherald.com.au
> Source: http://www.hollywoodtake.com




This diamond just glows! I can imagine how amazing it would look with a spotlight on it!


----------



## SRICH76

Blake Lively engagement ring.

Source: http://www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## SRICH76

Natalie Portman

Source: http://www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## simona monica

solange said:


> Is there a picture of Robin Wright's ring?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Foster-33-flashes-sparkler-fashion-bash.html
(the entire article at http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Foster-33-flashes-sparkler-fashion-bash.html)


----------



## Chloe302225

Lily Ghalichi ( from a reality show on bravo called Shah's of Sunset)


----------



## Docjeun

simona monica said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Foster-33-flashes-sparkler-fashion-bash.html
> (the entire article at http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Foster-33-flashes-sparkler-fashion-bash.html)


:tdown, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> :tdown, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## TechPrincess

Have y'all seen the article where Johnny Depp is wearing the original ring that he bought for Amber - because it didn't fit her so he bought her a second one.... What happened to sizing them? I did miss something?


----------



## ame

The pics I saw of that one make it look to me like unless they install a horseshoe or sometihng that's not really easily resizeable. It's got pave and milgrain.


----------



## TechPrincess

ame said:


> The pics I saw of that one make it look to me like unless they install a horseshoe or sometihng that's not really easily resizeable. It's got pave and milgrain.



I was wondering what I was missing - the pic I saw on E! just really shows the top and I didn't goggle it..  Still though what about having the silver balls put into it... I guess unless that bugs her - I know I can't do sizers or snuggies - they drive me insane..


----------



## alessia70

anyone have a clear pic of johnny depps engagement ring? not ambers.. lol


----------



## lucydee

Haylie Duff and Matt Rosenberg got engaged today.  Here is a pic of them from facebook
I would love a clearer pic of her ring.  Looks like a round diamond solitare.


----------



## lucydee

here is a another pic of her ring, its a large diamond.
They do look adorable together!


----------



## DA Club

TechPrincess said:


> Have y'all seen the article where Johnny Depp is wearing the original ring that he bought for Amber - because it didn't fit her so he bought her a second one.... What happened to sizing them? I did miss something?



He was wearing it the other morning on the Today show when Savannah Guthrie interviewed him, I wish I took a screen shot! But maybe someone else on here did.  She was questioning him about it and he was being his usual coy self.


----------



## Swanky

I can't look now, but there's been pics of it on him online.


----------



## TechPrincess

Here is the best shot I could find of Johnny wearing the ring.. To me it looks like it could have been sized for Amber. The side stones do not come all the way down the band. Perhaps she didn't like it?

Well darn the photo's not showing up - here is the link 

http://www.eonline.com/news/528434/...he-female-engagement-ring-he-gave-amber-heard


----------



## Swanky

OK, if it fits HIM, why did he think it would fit HER? lol!


DH can't get my wedding ring past his pinky nail


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OK, if it fits HIM, why did he think it would fit HER? lol!
> 
> 
> DH can't get my wedding ring past his pinky nail



Same here ... I did think either his finger is small or he thought she had big fingers when I read he was wearing it since it didn't fit her..


----------



## mashedpotato

Amazing pieces there. They look stylish and elegant.


----------



## Sassys

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## designer1

Sassys said:


> Jenny McCarthy



I thought it was a yellow diamond but was disappointed to find out its only a sapphire!


----------



## GoGlam

designer1 said:


> I thought it was a yellow diamond but was disappointed to find out its only a sapphire!




Found this online and I agree.

Canary diamonds are very pricey.....it might be more economical (bang for your buck) to consider yellow sapphires....sapphires like diamonds are precious gemstones....it's only the demand of the gem that makes diamonds costly, sapphires are more rare. Sapphires are almost as hard as diamonds too, and when a flawless sapphire is faceted, it's sparkle is impressive. Try to find or even afford a flawless diamond-ain't happening.


----------



## Stephie2800

Sassys said:


> Jenny McCarthy



I thought Jenny was dating Jim Carrey. I must be living under a Big rock!


----------



## Elle_Kay

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith's pear
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/jadaHQCB10_122_529lo.jpg


I just can't with her pear!!!  I am dying, I love it so much!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Chloe302225 said:


> Lily Ghalichi ( from a reality show on bravo called Shah's of Sunset)


----------



## Elle_Kay

lucydee said:


> here is a another pic of her ring, its a large diamond.
> They do look adorable together!


Wowsers, that's a rock!!


----------



## Elle_Kay

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ditto!!!


Agreed


----------



## Elle_Kay

GoGlam said:


> Found this online and I agree.
> 
> Canary diamonds are very pricey.....it might be more economical (bang for your buck) to consider yellow sapphires....sapphires like diamonds are precious gemstones....it's only the demand of the gem that makes diamonds costly, sapphires are more rare. Sapphires are almost as hard as diamonds too, and when a flawless sapphire is faceted, it's sparkle is impressive. Try to find or even afford a flawless diamond-ain't happening.


Agreed.  Yellow sapphires are beautiful and rare.  But they definitely don't have the caché of yellow diamonds.


----------



## Swanky

Eh, whatever makes HER happy!  It's pretty!


----------



## ame

I think there's probably a story behind that specific ring and the use of sapphire. Neither is hurtin for cash, so I wondered if perhaps Donnie brought her son along to pick a ring.


----------



## designer1

ame said:


> I think there's probably a story behind that specific ring and the use of sapphire. Neither is hurtin for cash, so I wondered if perhaps Donnie brought her son along to pick a ring.



Maybe...that would have been sweet, to include him in the planning , however it was custom made ( planned) so I doubt that's the case.


----------



## lucydee

Sassys said:


> Jenny McCarthy



Thanks for posting pic's,  I love Jenny and I am happy for her.
her ring is beautiful!


----------



## MeanGirlApril

I quite possibly LOVE every ring in this thread


----------



## Docjeun

Sassys said:


> Jenny McCarthy


I read that this is a yellow saphire, doesn't matter, it's still beautiful.


----------



## KathyB

Stephie2800 said:


> I thought Jenny was dating Jim Carrey. I must be living under a Big rock!



She was with Carrey, never married, though.  They split up several years ago.


----------



## Poth

MeanGirlApril said:


> I quite possibly LOVE every ring in this thread


Me too!


----------



## Sassys

Angie Everhart is engaged! 

The actress and fiancé Carl Ferro are set to be married, she revealed Tuesday on Twitter. 

"My man @CarlFerro1 proposed to me in the exact spot where we had our first kiss!" Everhart, 44, Tweeted. "I'm beyond happy!" 

So where is the romantic site where the bride-to-be first locked lips with her man? 

Ferro popped the question in the elevator at Hollywood restaurant Cleo, they told TMZ. The occasion also marked their second anniversary as a couple. 

Everhart's groom-to-be is the president and co-founder of Sunfare, a healthy-meal delivery service. 

The happy moment comes after a difficult year for the star, who underwent surgery for thyroid cancer in May 2013. 

This will be Everhart's fifth engagement and second marriage: The former Sports Illustrated and Playboy model divorced Ashley Hamilton in 1997. She has one child, 4½-year-old son Kayden Bobby, with ex-boyfriend Chad Stansbury. 

people.com


----------



## Chloe302225

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## Bentley1

SRICH76 said:


> More views of Kim's ring.
> 
> Source: http://oneherald.com.au
> Source: http://www.hollywoodtake.com



My breathe catches every time I see her ring up close. I am just in love with this stone!!!


----------



## designer1

No pics of Clooney's fiancé 's ring? The emerald cut with a carat weight in the double digits on a thin platinum band. Sounds fabulous!


----------



## MJDaisy

i like jenny mccarthy's sapphire ring! I'm not a "must be diamonds" girl (clearly as my e-ring is not a diamond!). It looks beautiful. You can't tell the difference unless it's under a microscope anyway.


----------



## Poth

MJDaisy said:


> i like jenny mccarthy's sapphire ring! I'm not a "must be diamonds" girl (clearly as my e-ring is not a diamond!). It looks beautiful. You can't tell the difference unless it's under a microscope anyway.




Hers is too big for me but I love nontraditional engagement rings!


----------



## rogersa

designer1 said:


> No pics of Clooney's fiancé 's ring? The emerald cut with a carat weight in the double digits on a thin platinum band. Sounds fabulous!




I haven't heard a word about the ring! I can't wait to see it


----------



## rogersa

People.com says it's 7 + with tapered baguettes


----------



## secw1977

Stunning, just like the future Mrs Clooney x


----------



## NancyCP

*Amal Alamuddin's Engagement Ring from George Clooney.*

- 7+ carats
- With tapered baguettes
- Set in Platinum
- Ethically sourced


----------



## Docjeun

NancyCP said:


> *Amal Alamuddin's Engagement Ring from George Clooney.*
> 
> - 7+ carats
> - With tapered baguettes
> - Set in Platinum
> - Ethically sourced


As far as all the engagement rings I've seen on this forum, to me this ring and all who have similar ones, and there are many, it is the most beautiful!  Large yet simple, it would be my choice.

It's funny, depending on the cut of the stone, how one 7 carat ring can either look smaller or larger than another.


----------



## secw1977

Trulyadiva said:


> As far as all the engagement rings I've seen on this forum, to me this ring and all who have similar ones, and there are many, it is the most beautiful!  Large yet simple, it would be my choice.
> 
> It's funny, depending on the cut of the stone, how one 7 carat ring can either look smaller or larger than another.




Trulyadiva, I totally agree, it is my choice also. I love it! This Lady also is pretty cool, she has achieved so much in her career. Brains and beauty x


----------



## karo

Trulyadiva said:


> As far as all the engagement rings I've seen on this forum, to me this ring and all who have similar ones, and there are many, it is the most beautiful!  Large yet simple, it would be my choice.
> 
> It's funny, depending on the cut of the stone, how one 7 carat ring can either look smaller or larger than another.


I couldn't agree more. It's definitely one of the most beautiful rings here. Others I like is Jennifer Garner's and Kate Hudson's.


----------



## Docjeun

karo said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's definitely one of the most beautiful rings here. Others I like is Jennifer Garner's and Kate Hudson's.



Yep, me too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that ring. Gorgeous.


----------



## NancyCP

Trulyadiva said:


> As far as all the engagement rings I've seen on this forum, to me this ring and all who have similar ones, and there are many, it is the most beautiful!  Large yet simple, it would be my choice.
> 
> It's funny, depending on the cut of the stone, how one 7 carat ring can either look smaller or larger than another.



I agree! I am not a fan of the over halo, bling everywhere, multi stacked crazy diamonds on diamonds.

"Simplicity is the secret to elegance." - Kim Newport

Cut is everything when it comes to diamonds. If that was an Asscher or certain cushion cuts (I love) it would be much smaller looking. Round cuts are the most deceiving because can look bigger than they actually are...depending how well cut. Good for people on a budget.


----------



## RedPoppies

NancyCP said:


> *Amal Alamuddin's Engagement Ring from George Clooney.*
> 
> - 7+ carats
> - With tapered baguettes
> - Set in Platinum
> - Ethically sourced


 
Although there are many lovely celebrity rings it has been a while since one has made me do a double take. What a beauty!


----------



## Jahpson

Finally made it through this thread. I love Jessica Alba's ring. 

Kim K's latest engagement ring is the best ring hands down. I think you could put it in a drink to keep it cold. Its so icy and pretty!

not a clue if already posted, but


Mrs. *****

http://www.pricescope.com/files/blog/First-Lady-Michelle-*****-Diamond-Wedding-Rings-Inaugural-Ball-2013.jpg


----------



## Swanky

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## 26Alexandra

Jahpson said:


> Finally made it through this thread. I love Jessica Alba's ring.
> 
> Kim K's latest engagement ring is the best ring hands down. I think you could put it in a drink to keep it cold. Its so icy and pretty!
> 
> not a clue if already posted, but
> 
> 
> Mrs. *****
> 
> pricescope.com/files/blog/First-Lady-Michelle-*****-Diamond-Wedding-Rings-Inaugural-Ball-2013.jpg



My mom has exactly the same e-ring!


----------



## oreo713

Jahpson said:


> Mrs. *****
> 
> pricescope.com/files/blog/First-Lady-Michelle-*****-Diamond-Wedding-Rings-Inaugural-Ball-2013.jpg



Her ring is lovely...but doesn't one usually wear one's wedding band closer to one's heart?
Just an observation...


----------



## HauteRN

oreo713 said:


> Her ring is lovely...but doesn't one usually wear one's wedding band closer to one's heart?
> 
> Just an observation...




She is wearing her wedding band closer to her heart. The diamond band on the other side (sandwiching her solitaire) is probably an anniversary band &#128521;


----------



## oreo713

HauteRN said:


> She is wearing her wedding band closer to her heart. The diamond band on the other side (sandwiching her solitaire) is probably an anniversary band &#128521;



AH...ok...I can see the gold wedding band now!  Thank you. 

 Forgive me Mrs. *****!


----------



## anthony.roman

Stunning jewellery! I wish I could afford one of these.


----------



## Swanky

Clooney's fiancee


----------



## needloub

NancyCP said:


> *Amal Alamuddin's Engagement Ring from George Clooney.*
> 
> - 7+ carats
> - With tapered baguettes
> - Set in Platinum
> - Ethically sourced





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Clooney's fiancee
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/amal-alamuddin-engagement-ring__oPt.jpg



So simple and elegant...love it!  While I love a good cushion, this might actually be one of my favorites...


----------



## Jahpson

George has great taste.


----------



## heart1236

Emma Roberts (glamour.com)


----------



## heart1236

Leighton Meester (glamour.com)


----------



## simona monica

RedPoppies said:


> Although there are many lovely celebrity rings it has been a while since one has made me do a double take. What a beauty!


Perfectly said!


----------



## Swanky

Ciara's ring - reportedly 15 carats by Avianne


----------



## Shelovesbling

New to forum love it


----------



## Shelovesbling

One of my favs is Angie Harmon


----------



## Shelovesbling

Love a nice pear. That's my favorite shape. Jada's is gorgeous.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Good Morning Ladies, I have been away for some time know. just wanted to stop by and post another photo of my celeb fav engagment ring


----------



## Swanky

Assume that's Kim Ks?


----------



## huskyflounder

Elegant


----------



## needloub

Shelovesbling said:


> One of my favs is Angie Harmon



I agree...she has a beautiful, classic set!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Another fav is the old Jessica Simpson from Nick. That was simply gorgeous. Not to crazy about her new ring.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Kim k. Is nice but ,I wonder what her wedding band is gonna look like?


----------



## heart1236

Amber Heard (glamour.com) I think this is like the third ring I've seen her wear.


----------



## huskyflounder

Love the ring, but I don't like the band.

This is my favorite. I usually don't even like this shape of diamond.

It's a cushion cut?


----------



## Swanky

Looks round to me


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Assume that's Kim Ks?


 
Yes Ma'am !


----------



## Shelovesbling

Diamond looks round to me too.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

heart1236 said:


> Emma Roberts (glamour.com)





heart1236 said:


> Leighton Meester (glamour.com)




These are both really pretty!


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I have been away for some time know. just wanted to stop by and post another photo of my celeb fav engagment ring



LOL. You are going to post this ring to death


----------



## heart1236

Gwen Stefani (glamour.com)
Original engagement ring and upgrade.


----------



## ame

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Solemony

Looks like a modified heartshape or possibly a trilliant cut.


----------



## ame

I am thinking heart. Her other one I think was a heart also.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Love Gwen's ring.  I'd love a big fat heart diamond!


----------



## Molls

lilmountaingirl said:


> Love Gwen's ring.  I'd love a big fat heart diamond!



Me too, I love a good heart.

Any pics of KK's wedding band?


----------



## Swanky

So far, AFAIK, KIm doesn't wear a band.  I don't see a need for a band w/ such a large stone in a pretty setting though, it's modern not to have one IMO.


----------



## Docjeun

I love the style of the ring but from this picture it looks like a piece of glass to me.


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So far, AFAIK, KIm doesn't wear a band.  I don't see a need for a band w/ such a large stone in a pretty setting though, it's modern not to have one IMO.


I agree, I've given up wearing a band with my larger stone rings.


----------



## secw1977

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So far, AFAIK, KIm doesn't wear a band.  I don't see a need for a band w/ such a large stone in a pretty setting though, it's modern not to have one IMO.



The Daily Mail website has devoted a whole article on Kim not wearing her new wedding band during a day out on her honeymoon?!? They have included one of the photo booth pictures from the wedding showing Kim's wedding band, although it is not very clear. I am just trying to workout how to attach the picture from the article.... xx


----------



## livethelake

Molls said:


> Me too, I love a good heart.
> 
> Any pics of KK's wedding band?




In one of Lorraine Schwartz' instagrams, she mentioned she made a band for Kim.  And there is a picture from the wedding (one of the photo booth pics) that shows her wearing a thin diamond band on one hand and her ering on the other


----------



## Molls

Ok I found two photos with her band on. since they're black & white the ring isn't clear, still I'd like to see a better pic of it.


----------



## Swanky

Trulyadiva said:


> I agree, I've given up wearing a band with my larger stone rings.



Yes! It's too much for me personally.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes! It's to much for me personally.



Yep.


----------



## Swanky

Jason Kennedy of E! proposed to model {you may remember she walked into plane propeller} Lauren Scruggs





dailymail


----------



## jmaemonte

La Toya Jackson (Us Weekly)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You beat me to it!  17.5 carat apparently!


----------



## Solemony

My mouth is salivating! It's not often you see a round cut that big! Must've cost a fortune... considering the size of that thing and if the round cut was superb and color!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I don't like it! Even though I love big diamonds, but this is just an example of too much money and bad taste put together...sorry...just my opinion.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^+1


----------



## Babsiegirl

I agree. It's pretty gaudy.


----------



## Swanky

It's terrible IMO, lol!  That center is not 17.5 carats, surely they meant total weight. . .  if that though.


----------



## SwankyCat

Babsiegirl said:


> I agree. It's pretty gaudy.


Yes, I agree as well...it is too much and tacky.


----------



## SwankyCat

Molls said:


> Ok I found two photos with her band on. since they're black & white the ring isn't clear, still I'd like to see a better pic of it.


The thin band is a perfect choice this time, to compliment her beautiful and large e-ring. It's much better than her last one, the band was way too big and too much for her last e-ring (previous marriage).


----------



## SwankyCat

My absolute favorite....Blake Lively's Set>>swoon.......


----------



## Thingofbeauty

SwankyCat said:


> Yes, I agree as well...it is too much and tacky.


Wellit IS La Toya. Seems pretty much par for the course! It's ugly though, and she's so tiny. But as long as she likes it...


----------



## nastasja

Thingofbeauty said:


> Wellit IS La Toya. Seems pretty much par for the course!




Was going to say the same. It's OTT...but so is LaToya...so I think it's suits her.


----------



## Molls

Apparently Latoya's ring consists of a 10 carat center stone and an additional 7.5 carats surrounding it.


----------



## Molls

SwankyCat said:


> The thin band is a perfect choice this time, to compliment her beautiful and large e-ring. It's much better than her last one, the band was way too big and too much for her last e-ring (previous marriage).



I would love to see her with her band on sans ering for a change.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Molls said:


> Apparently Latoya's ring consists of a 10 carat center stone and an additional 7.5 carats surrounding it.



Wow! Too much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

SwankyCat said:


> My absolute favorite....Blake Lively's Set>>swoon.......



This is just beyond!!!


----------



## SwankyCat

Sassys said:


> Close shot


 Gorgeous Set!!!! Love love love


----------



## SwankyCat

heart1236 said:


> Emma Roberts (glamour.com)


 Very pretty


----------



## SwankyCat

Another favorite of mine....Jessica B's..


----------



## Julide

SwankyCat said:


> My absolute favorite....Blake Lively's Set>>swoon.......



Her wedding band is so delicate!! I would love to own it!!


----------



## mrs moulds

jwallin1987 said:


> View attachment 2533632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this on Pinterest. Looks very unique



Love, love this ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow! Too much.



I agree^^^^ Yet, she is a Jackson so the shock element is to be expected.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mrs moulds said:


> I agree^^^^ Yet, she is a Jackson so the shock element is to be expected.



So true.


----------



## annabel_emily

I would have to say Latoyas ring is one of the ugliest Ive seen


----------



## mrs moulds

annabel_emily said:


> I would have to say Latoyas ring is one of the ugliest Ive seen



That makes two of us!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

mrs moulds said:


> That makes two of us!


 Me 3 !


----------



## Sassys

annabel_emily said:


> I would have to say Latoyas ring is one of the ugliest Ive seen



No way, that honor goes to Halle Berry, Mary Kate Olsen and Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Swanky

Mary Kate and Ashlee's are cool and unique IMO, I wouldn't pick either but I dig that they aren't the usual Hollywood rings.  Plenty of ugly celeb rings though, including Latoya's.


----------



## Solemony

Halle's ring would have looked nicer if the bands weren't so thick. The other two were more unique to their own style I think... Layota's ring just scream fancy and ostentatious which fits her personality in terms of blingy stuff. 

I mean what happened to less is more? Simple and elegant? I guess people find it odd nowadays.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

I like Halle's ring. I like that it's different than everybody else's. I think the yellow gold looks beautiful with her skin tone.


----------



## candice vidal

SwankyCat said:


> The thin band is a perfect choice this time, to compliment her beautiful and large e-ring. It's much better than her last one, the band was way too big and too much for her last e-ring (previous marriage).


Matronic


----------



## candice vidal

heart1236 said:


> Amber Heard (glamour.com) I think this is like the third ring I've seen her wear.


Is amber preggers?


----------



## nastasja

Sassys said:


> No way, that honor goes to Halle Berry, Mary Kate Olsen and Ashlee Simpson




Totally agree. But I'd also add the other Simpson sister.


----------



## Swanky

I think these are ugly:

Fergie





http://foreverisntfree.blogspot.com/2011/02/celebrity-rings-and-serious-compulsion.html





primestyle.com







Holly Madison




dlisted.com


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ Swanky I agree!!! So many people love Jennifer's ring and I did not like it from day one, Wendy's ring is the worst one I have seen...eeek!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mary Kate and Ashlee's are cool and unique IMO, I wouldn't pick either but I dig that they aren't the usual Hollywood rings.  Plenty of ugly celeb rings though, including Latoya's.



I agree--I wouldn't pick any of them either, but I like that they aren't just a massive diamond that looks like every other celebrity ring out there.  I definitely appreciate when you see someone go outside the box a bit.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think these are ugly:
> 
> Fergie
> celebritybrideguide.com/wp-content/gallery/celebrity-engagement-rings/fergie-wedding-ring.jpg
> http://foreverisntfree.blogspot.com/2011/02/celebrity-rings-and-serious-compulsion.html
> 
> primestyle.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/jen-aniston-ring-to-use.jpg
> primestyle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Madison
> dlisted.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/hollymadisonuglyassqvcring.jpg
> dlisted.com


I have to agree. Those are shudderific. And so  much work to wear on a daily basis. Just eyesores


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ Swanky I agree!!! So many people love Jennifer's ring and I did not like it from day one, Wendy's ring is the worst one I have seen...eeek!


Jennifer Aniston must have truly loved Brad to wear that albino snail on her hand. That ring is about as artistic as an ingrown toenail - and probably just as comfortable.


----------



## Molls

OMG I'm in the minority because I love Ashlee, Halle and Mary Kate ' s rings. I think each ring was chosen to fit their style and personalities.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

emcosmo1639 said:


> i agree--i wouldn't pick any of them either, but i like that they aren't just a massive diamond that looks like every other celebrity ring out there.  I definitely appreciate when you see someone go outside the box a bit.




+1


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I would give a kidney for Mary Kate's ring.  Lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jennifer Aniston must have truly loved Brad to wear that albino snail on her hand. That ring is about as artistic as an ingrown toenail - and probably just as comfortable.





I hated that ring form the moment I saw it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sassys said:


> No way, that honor goes to Halle Berry, Mary Kate Olsen and Ashlee Simpson



That is so funny I was thinking the same.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jennifer Aniston must have truly loved Brad to wear that albino snail on her hand. That ring is about as artistic as an ingrown toenail - and probably just as comfortable.



LOL,


----------



## limom

Molls said:


> OMG I'm in the minority because I love Ashlee, Halle and Mary Kate ' s rings. I think each ring was chosen to fit their style and personalities.



Same here.
And Halle's emerald is a nice change too.


----------



## Gixxer

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jennifer Aniston must have truly loved Brad to wear that albino snail on her hand. That ring is about as artistic as an ingrown toenail - and probably just as comfortable.





Excellent observation!


----------



## s2kgurl

Here's another pic of Kim's wedding band- it's still not a good clear shot, but at least it's not in black & white like in her wedding pics. 





^ I'm kinda surprised her wedding band is so simple... Figured she'd want an over the top 10+ cararts eternity band like her old emerald wedding band. 

Do you ladies remember how flashy her other band/wedding set was? Let me refresh for ya


----------



## Sassys

I forgot all about Holly's ring. Yep add that to my ugly list (I don't like colored diamonds on engagement rings ). Don't like Jennifer Aniston's old ring, but I don't gag when I see it, like the others.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I forgot all about Holly's ring. Yep add that to my ugly list (I don't like *colored diamonds* on engagement rings ). Don't like Jennifer Aniston's old ring, but I don't gag when I see it, like the others.



Say what?
You are going to end with a giant pink diamond, mark my word.
Besides, who says you can only have one ring...


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I actually really like Ashlee Simpson's ring.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Say what?
> *You are going to end with a giant pink diamond, mark my word.*
> Besides, who says you can only have one ring...



No, no, no. My man will know I don't like colored diamonds and I also don't like antique rings.

I once had a co-worker who dreamed about having a lucida cut ring from Tiffany's. That is all she talked about (and her man knew it). One day I am in the cafeteria for breakfast and another co-worker came to me and said, 'Did you hear, Jill got engaged". I was so excited I ran back upstairs to her office and screamed, OMG, congrats, did you get the Lucida? She looked at me, with sad eyes and said, no and showed me her hand.  

This is the exact ring she got from Tiffany's. I felt so bad for her. IMO, why bother giving your woman something she doesn't like. He was/is very wealthy so money was not the issue.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> No, no, no. My man will know I don't like colored diamonds and I also don't like antique rings.
> 
> I once had a co-worker who dreamed about having a lucida cut ring from Tiffany's. That is all she talked about (and her man knew it). One day I am in the cafeteria for breakfast and another co-worker came to me and said, 'Did you hear, Jill got engaged". I was so excited I ran back upstairs to her office and screamed, OMG, congrats, did you get the Lucida? She looked at me, with sad eyes and said, no and showed me her hand.
> 
> This is the exact ring she got from Tiffany's. I felt so bad for her. IMO, why bother giving your woman something she doesn't like. He was/is very wealthy so money was not the issue.



Girl, let me school you....
You smile, proudly wear the ring and later on add on....
A ring means nothing and you don't want to hurt your man's pride.
Besides, I personally like to change.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Girl, let me school you....
> You smile, proudly wear the ring and later on add on....
> A ring means nothing and you don't want to hurt your man's pride.
> Besides, I personally like to change.



But if your man truly knows you, he should know what you like and dislike. He should want to see you happy.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> But if your man truly knows you, he should know what you like and dislike. He should want to see you happy.



And vice versa. 
Now, if he does to bug you that is a different story..
Besides, nowadays most women go with their fiancé.
Do you like surprises?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> And vice versa.
> Now, if he does to bug you that is a different story..
> Besides, nowadays most women go with their fiancé.
> Do you like surprises?



I have pictures of my dream ring (option A, B & C), trust, there will be *no* mistakes made 

I don't want to go with him, I want the surprise proposal. It's not a surprise if I know he bought the ring.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I have pictures of my dream ring (option A, B & C), trust, there will be *no* mistakes made
> 
> I don't want to go with him, I want the surprise proposal.




Ok, managed surprises.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Ok, managed surprises.



LOL. Well I won't know which option he picks


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

no matter how much I love a person having something on my finger that I don't love/want to look at would drive me insane!!!!!!!

(yes I can be a control freak)


----------



## limom

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> no matter how much I love a person having something on my finger that I don't love/want to look at would drive me insane!!!!!!!
> 
> *(yes I can be a control freak)*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

limom said:


>


+ 1. 

It must be a terrible situation to be in though. You've reached the point of a relationship where you want to spend the rest of your life with them - but the ring is so awful you can't stand it. I see the wisdom in the "grin and bear it for the while" plan. But you still have to wear it for SOME TIME!


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> No, no, no. My man will know I don't like colored diamonds and I also don't like antique rings.
> 
> I once had a co-worker who dreamed about having a lucida cut ring from Tiffany's. That is all she talked about (and her man knew it). One day I am in the cafeteria for breakfast and another co-worker came to me and said, 'Did you hear, Jill got engaged". I was so excited I ran back upstairs to her office and screamed, OMG, congrats, did you get the Lucida? She looked at me, with sad eyes and said, no and showed me her hand.
> 
> This is the exact ring she got from Tiffany's. I felt so bad for her. IMO, why bother giving your woman something she doesn't like. He was/is very wealthy so money was not the issue.



That is really sad. Poor lady.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Girl, let me school you....
> You smile, proudly wear the ring and later on add on....
> A ring means nothing and you don't want to hurt your man's pride.
> Besides, I personally like to change.



I would say no thanks. Lol. If my man blatantly disregarded my wishes (not due to financial reasons or anything like that), he ain't the one for me. Thankfully that did not happen in my case.


----------



## limom

Thingofbeauty said:


> + 1.
> 
> It must be a terrible situation to be in though. You've reached the point of a relationship where you want to spend the rest of your life with them - but the ring is so awful you can't stand it. I see the wisdom in the "grin and bear it for the while" plan. But you still have to wear it for SOME TIME!



From what I read here, between the upgrading every so often and people like me who have more than one ring, it does not seem like the time is very long
The ring is just a thing, imo.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I would say no thanks. Lol. If my man blatantly disregarded my wishes (not due to financial reasons or anything like that), he ain't the one for me. Thankfully that did not happen in my case.



No to the ring or no to the man?
Never mind, just looked at the other thread.
Love your ring.


----------



## Swanky

Any new celeb rings?


----------



## DoublekMom

Lauren Govan from BBWLA
Credit Jocks and Stiletto Jill


----------



## Solemony

^ I like the center diamond but the side stones on that thick band... Just tacky.


----------



## DoublekMom

Adrienne Bosh wife of Miami Heat Chris Bosh

Credit mrsadriennebosh Instagram


----------



## MJDaisy

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> no matter how much I love a person having something on my finger that I don't love/want to look at would drive me insane!!!!!!!
> 
> (yes I can be a control freak)



i'm the same. i picked out my wedding ring set  DH didn't mind.


----------



## MJDaisy

DoublekMom said:


> Adrienne Bosh wife of Miami Heat Chris Bosh
> 
> Credit mrsadriennebosh Instagram



gorgeous e-ring but terrible wedding band. talk about gaudy!


----------



## KathyB

DoublekMom said:


> Adrienne Bosh wife of Miami Heat Chris Bosh
> 
> Credit mrsadriennebosh Instagram



Wow....

Stunning engagement ring....  But that wedding band is.......  Probably better on its own and not paired with an E ring.


----------



## DoublekMom

KathyB said:


> Wow....
> 
> Stunning engagement ring....  But that wedding band is.......  Probably better on its own and not paired with an E ring.


Agree...the band would look better as a right hand ring.


----------



## GoGlam

DoublekMom said:


> Lauren Govan from BBWLA
> 
> Credit Jocks and Stiletto Jill




One thing is true.. You can't buy good taste


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

mrsadriennebosh

the band totally overpowers her e-ring..overkill


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sorry Ms Bosh but the ordinary looks pretty good to me in comparison.


----------



## Docjeun

DoublekMom said:


> Adrienne Bosh wife of Miami Heat Chris Bosh
> 
> Credit mrsadriennebosh Instagram


Good Grief!!


----------



## ame

Wow, that's a lot.


----------



## SRICH76

Here's another photo of Blake Lively.
Source: www.brides.com


----------



## SRICH76

Ashlee Simpson
Source: www.brides.com


----------



## SRICH76

Drew Barrymore
Source: www.brides.com


----------



## SRICH76

Kim Kardashian West, I don't think we've seen a shot of her ring in this view. Just ashamed it's not a little clearer.
Source: www.posh24.com


----------



## SRICH76

Avril Lavigne, it looks like a heart.
Source: www.tlc.com


----------



## KathyB

SRICH76 said:


> Avril Lavigne, it looks like a heart.
> Source: www.tlc.com



I think it's a pear.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

KathyB said:


> I think it's a pear.



Yes, it is a pear.  A huge pear.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Trulyadiva said:


> Good Grief!!



+1000


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ashlee Simpson's ring is lovely but not as an engagement ring I think. Each piece Blake has on is nice but altogether, it's just too much fashion.


----------



## Swanky

I think her ring is really pretty!









Engaged! Jenny reveals Donnie chose a large yellow sapphire ring because she 'doesn't like diamonds'
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posal-sheets-paper-T-shirt.html#ixzz34oRwcSwu 
​


----------



## SwankyCat

DoublekMom said:


> Adrienne Bosh wife of Miami Heat Chris Bosh
> 
> Credit mrsadriennebosh Instagram


 
TOO MUCH! The band is too big to pair with e-ring! Reminds me of KimK's previous set from her other marriage and Eva Longoria's when she was married to Tony Parker....beautiful rings, but too much together.


----------



## SwankyCat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think her ring is really pretty!
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/16/article-2658776-1ECE411500000578-912_634x865.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/16/article-2658776-1ECE412400000578-111_306x362.jpg
> Engaged! Jenny reveals Donnie chose a large yellow sapphire ring because she 'doesn't like diamonds'
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posal-sheets-paper-T-shirt.html#ixzz34oRwcSwu ​


 
Lovely! It suits her


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think her ring is really pretty!
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/16/article-2658776-1ECE411500000578-912_634x865.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/16/article-2658776-1ECE412400000578-111_306x362.jpg
> Engaged! Jenny reveals Donnie chose a large yellow sapphire ring because she 'doesn't like diamonds'
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posal-sheets-paper-T-shirt.html#ixzz34oRwcSwu
> ​



I love her ring and i love that it's a sapphire!  Does anyone have any idea where her necklace is from???  I want it!!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Kim k's set from Kris was tacky to me too much. Not classy.  Other hot messes to me are Holly Madison's and Ashley Simpson's those are awful. Gaudy not my taste at all.  But I guess everyone wants to be different. No offense. Just not for me.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Sorry spelled her name wrong Ashlee.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Oh yeah after looking back in the thread I agree with everyone swanky mama listed. Included Jessica Simpson new ring.  Serious downgrade from the one Nick gave her.


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think her ring is really pretty!
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/16/article-2658776-1ECE411500000578-912_634x865.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/16/article-2658776-1ECE412400000578-111_306x362.jpg
> Engaged! Jenny reveals Donnie chose a large yellow sapphire ring because she 'doesn't like diamonds'
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posal-sheets-paper-T-shirt.html#ixzz34oRwcSwu
> 
> 
> So pretty!​
> 
> 
> DoublekMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Govan from BBWLA
> Credit Jocks and Stiletto Jill[/
> 
> 
> Yuk
> 
> 
> 
> Swanky Mama Of Three said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciara's ring - reportedly 15 carats by Avianne
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/05/16/0516-ciara-ring-instagram-4.jpg
> 
> 
> It seems that all of Kim K's crew all have the same type of rings... I'm just saying !
> 
> 
> 
> Swanky Mama Of Three said:
> 
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/simpson-dine/ashlee-simpson-evan-ross-dine-party-on-saturday-04.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly!
> And, I am sure that I am crossing into a different thread, but Ashlee is nothing but Evan's beard....
> 
> 
> 
> SRICH76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More views of Kim's ring.
> 
> Source: http://oneherald.com.au
> Source: http://www.hollywoodtake.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I am not a Kim Kardashian fan, but, I must admit that her ring is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Blake Lively - gorgeous ring!!!
> 
> View attachment 1874342



This is my favorite ring, period.


----------



## SwankyCat

Jana Kramer's engagement ring from Brantley Gilbert


----------



## SwankyCat

margherita missoni's engagement ring - pear shaped diamond & sapphire


----------



## Solemony

^ this is unique and lovely all put together. Not overly flashy but absolutely gorgeous with the sapphire next to the diamond.


----------



## Era100

wow wow


----------



## Shelovesbling

Love Jana's. The other not my taste.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Shelovesbling said:


> Love Jana's. The other not my taste.


Yes. It strikes me as being more a right hand ring. Pretty and unique but doesn't say engagement to me. I can imagine how she could pair it with the right band etc it could look fabulous though


----------



## dialv

SRICH76 said:


> Here's another photo of Blake Lively.
> Source: www.brides.com


love this ring!


----------



## dialv

SRICH76 said:


> Avril Lavigne, it looks like a heart.
> Source: www.tlc.com



Looks like a chunk of glass from a bar fight.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

dialv said:


> Looks like a chunk of glass from a bar fight.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!

You owe me a new monitor!


----------



## mrs moulds

SwankyCat said:


> margherita missoni's engagement ring - pear shaped diamond & sapphire



Me likely!


----------



## Sassys

SwankyCat said:


> margherita missoni's engagement ring - pear shaped diamond & sapphire



 Add this to my ugly list


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ashlee Simpson's ring is lovely but not as an engagement ring I think. Each piece Blake has on is nice but altogether, it's just too much fashion.


Not to change the subject But, just for a minute...why is this girl famous, her sister?


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> Not to change the subject But, just for a minute...why is this girl famous, her sister?


This Ashlee Simpson, I mean.


----------



## Swanky

She had a hit song, was on Melrose Place, had a famous DH, etc....


----------



## secw1977

Has anyone seen Courtney Cox's new engagement ring?


----------



## Swanky

Courteney Cox and Johnny McDaid toofab.com






Amber Heard





Mila Kunis






Ciara





Anna Hathaway





Kaley Cuoco





Hayden Pannetierre





Scarlett Johnassen


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Courteney Cox and Johnny McDaid toofab.com
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/06/27/0627-courteney-inset-2.jpg



This is her engagement ring?  Unusual.


----------



## solange

Hayden is already married?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hayden Pannetierre
> photos.toofab.com/gallery-images/2013/10/hayden-panettiere_gallery_main.jpg



Is Hayden's a diamond?


----------



## Swanky

I'm LOVING the unique rings lately!  Super cool!

Hayden isn't married yet AFAIK, her band is a split shank, looks like a diamond to me 









glamour.com


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm LOVING the unique rings lately!  Super cool!
> 
> Hayden isn't married yet AFAIK, her band is a split shank, looks like a diamond to me
> 
> i3.cdnds.net/13/41/300x500/hayden-panettiere-ring.jpg
> glamour.com/images/weddings/2014/01/2-hayden-panettiere-golden-globes-tom-ford-dress-engagement-ring-pictures-0113-w724.jpg
> glamour.com



Definitely is a diamond.  I thought it looked pale green in the other photo so I wasn't sure.  I'm really craving a split shank lately!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> This Ashlee Simpson, I mean.


I couldn't tell you. For either one


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hayden's ring is pretty but a bit much for her fingers. But she's so tiny maybe every ring runs that risk?


----------



## Docjeun

lilmountaingirl said:


> This is her engagement ring?  Unusual.


She's weird....


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hayden's ring is pretty but a bit much for her fingers. But she's so tiny maybe every ring runs that risk?


Forget the ring, I'm looking at the guy, wow looks like he could be her Dad instead of her husband!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> Forget the ring, I'm looking at the guy, wow looks like he could be her Dad instead of her husband!


I've always liked tall men. But she looks like she could climb him and look out towards the horizon!


----------



## mrs moulds

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've always liked tall men. But she looks like she could climb him and look out towards the horizon!


----------



## lovehgss1

Prince Carl Philip of Sweden announced his engagement to former nude model Sofia Hellqvist yesterday.


----------



## the1kayladawn

apey_grapey said:


> Kim Kardashian is the Elizabeth Taylor of our time... except her jewelry are borrowed.  I do hope this ring isn't.  It's magnificent!



Wut?


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## SwankyCat

From Glamour: "David Arquette explored his darker side when he was engagement ring shopping: The actor picked up super-size black diamond engagement ring to propose to entertainment reporter Christina McLarty"


----------



## Gimmethebag

lovehgss1 said:


> Prince Carl Philip of Sweden announced his engagement to former nude model Sofia Hellqvist yesterday.


I wish them nothing but the best, but I was surprised to see such a modest and trendy ring. I would have expected to either see a simple solitaire from one of the big jewelry houses OR a gigantic family stone/will-be heirloom.


----------



## limom

SwankyCat said:


> From Glamour: "David Arquette explored his darker side when he was engagement ring shopping: The actor picked up super-size black diamond engagement ring to propose to entertainment reporter Christina McLarty"



Yuk.


----------



## mrs moulds

the1kayladawn said:


> Wut?


 

+2


----------



## mrs moulds

SwankyCat said:


> From Glamour: "David Arquette explored his darker side when he was engagement ring shopping: The actor picked up super-size black diamond engagement ring to propose to entertainment reporter Christina McLarty"


 
Yuk:censor:


----------



## TechPrincess

mrs moulds said:


> Yuk:censor:



I know each to his own - but I'm sorry - wait no I'm not that looks like something out of the gumball machine 4 years covet for dress up..

I have a black diamond and it looks nothing like that travisity claiming to be jewelry


----------



## KathyB

If possible, Courteney's Ering is uglier than Jennifer A's Ering from Brad.  It looks like a bolt.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I agree with you ladies:sick


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nuh uh!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gimmethebag said:


> I wish them nothing but the best, but I was surprised to see such a modest and trendy ring. I would have expected to either see a simple solitaire from one of the big jewelry houses OR a gigantic family stone/will-be heirloom.



I would had said NO.


----------



## Swanky

www.people.com






Courtesy Neil Lane; Inset:Jamie McCarthy/WireImage

 The bride&#8217;s something old was her 1910 Tiffany & Co. engagement ring    from designer Neil Lane, so it made sense that she turned to the    celeb-loved jewelry designer to create custom wedding bands for her July 5 nuptials to Eric Johnson.
                                                Lane designed the   couple&#8217;s custom bands, inspired by Simpson&#8217;s ruby  engagement sparkler,   about a month before the big day. &#8220;That was a  challenge because her   ring is so distinct. It&#8217;s beautiful, elegant and  different,&#8221; says Lane.   &#8220;She has pear shaped diamonds in her ring but she  didn&#8217;t want   something matchy-matchy. And again she&#8217;s a Texas girl so we  didn&#8217;t do a   little band. She wanted her bling!&#8221;
 The final results: a wedding band made of yellow and rose gold that    holds about 5 carats of marquise and round diamonds, plus one happy    bride. &#8220;I love my engagement ring and my wedding band so much.&#8221;
 As for Johnson? &#8220;He wanted a special band too!&#8221; says Lane. After    looking though the jeweler&#8217;s archives, the couple found an Art    Deco-inspired ring that had a ruby in it that recalls his bride&#8217;s    engagement ring. &#8220;To have a ruby that is complementary to his is quite    profound. He loved that,&#8221; says Lane.
 The new accessory is going to take some getting used to. The day  after   the wedding &#8220;we were just sitting and eating and I started to get    choked up seeing Eric with a wedding band on,&#8221; says Simpson. &#8220;We feel    complete.&#8221;


----------



## Chloe302225

Cheryl Cole (English popstar) now possibly Cheryl Ferdnandez-Versini


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Chloe302225 said:


> Cheryl Cole (English popstar) now possibly Cheryl Ferdnandez-Versini


 my favorite cut looove it


----------



## bougainvillier

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> www.people.com
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2014/stylewatch/blog/140721/jessica-simpson-1-600x450.jpg
> Courtesy Neil Lane; Inset:Jamie McCarthy/WireImage
> 
> The brides something old was her 1910 Tiffany & Co. engagement ring    from designer Neil Lane, so it made sense that she turned to the    celeb-loved jewelry designer to create custom wedding bands for her July 5 nuptials to Eric Johnson.
> Lane designed the   couples custom bands, inspired by Simpsons ruby  engagement sparkler,   about a month before the big day. That was a  challenge because her   ring is so distinct. Its beautiful, elegant and  different, says Lane.   She has pear shaped diamonds in her ring but she  didnt want   something matchy-matchy. And again shes a Texas girl so we  didnt do a   little band. She wanted her bling!
> The final results: a wedding band made of yellow and rose gold that    holds about 5 carats of marquise and round diamonds, plus one happy    bride. I love my engagement ring and my wedding band so much.
> As for Johnson? He wanted a special band too! says Lane. After    looking though the jewelers archives, the couple found an Art    Deco-inspired ring that had a ruby in it that recalls his brides    engagement ring. To have a ruby that is complementary to his is quite    profound. He loved that, says Lane.
> The new accessory is going to take some getting used to. The day  after   the wedding we were just sitting and eating and I started to get    choked up seeing Eric with a wedding band on, says Simpson. We feel    complete.



Wow that is a pretty fancy ring for a guy


----------



## alessia70

Chloe302225 said:


> Cheryl Cole (English popstar) now possibly Cheryl Ferdnandez-Versini



the setting is too chunky for my taste. but good on her for being engaged again!


----------



## Chloe302225

alessia70 said:


> the setting is too chunky for my taste. but good on her for being engaged again!


She is actually married


----------



## Chloe302225

Aly Michalka


----------



## Chloe302225

Jeff Goldblum's fiance


----------



## Theren

Chloe302225 said:


> Jeff Goldblum's fiance



This is surprising but I love it!


----------



## Chloe302225

Danica McKellar


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Chloe302225 said:


> Jeff Goldblum's fiance




Love this!!


----------



## Chloe302225

Ashley Hart (younger sister of Jessica Hart)


----------



## HollySimone

Chloe302225 said:


> Ashley Hart (younger sister of Jessica Hart)



Simple and tasteful. Lovely.


----------



## mrs moulds

GoGlam said:


> One thing is true.. You can't buy good taste



I agree^ 
Laura Govan's ring is tacky..

This kind of big, over the top and gaudy e-rings and wedding bands is the norm with ballers wifes. It's not about class, and taste,  it's all about who has the largest diamond etc..


----------



## Swanky

I call that a peni$ size contest, lol!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I call that a peni$ size contest, lol!




What she said...lol


----------



## mrs moulds

swanky mama of three said:


> i call that a peni$ size contest, lol!



:d


----------



## Laurabuhain

I love this blog


----------



## Sassys

Chloe302225 said:


> Jeff Goldblum's fiance



This reminds me of when Kevin Costner got engaged and was on the red carpet with Joan Rivers use to do Red Carpet. She asked Kevin's girlfriend to show her ring and when she did, Joan said with a straight face "Girl, you got jipped, Is that the best he could do". She then turned to Kevin and said "really, that is the best you could do".


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> This reminds me of when Kevin Costner got engaged and was on the red carpet with Joan Rivers use to do Red Carpet. She asked Kevin's girlfriend to show her ring and when she did, Joan said with a straight face "Girl, you got jipped, Is that the best he could do". She then turned to Kevin and said "really, that is the best you could do".



I love Joan.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I love Joan.



Funniest thing I have ever seen. The look on Kevin's girlfriend's face was priceless.  Then 10min later Joan asked to see another celebs recent engagement ring (I forget who) and she says, "Kevin, this is what an engagement ring looks like". She then explained to the woman what she was talking about.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...obes-10-best-barbed-comments-article-1.460999

2. "Oh, you are a fool! It should be four times this size!" 
&#8212; to Kevin Costner's then-fiancée, at the 2004 Golden Globes, about the engagement ring he gave her
3. "You should be ashamed of yourself!" 
&#8212; she added to Costner.


----------



## Laurabuhain

My favorite engagement rings are Jessica Simpson when she was with nick Lachey. Sophia bush when she was with chad Michael Murray and Vanessa Lachey


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> www.people.com
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2014/stylewatch/blog/140721/jessica-simpson-1-600x450.jpg
> Courtesy Neil Lane; Inset:Jamie McCarthy/WireImage
> 
> The bride&#8217;s something old was her 1910 Tiffany & Co. engagement ring    from designer Neil Lane, so it made sense that she turned to the    celeb-loved jewelry designer to create custom wedding bands for her July 5 nuptials to Eric Johnson.
> Lane designed the   couple&#8217;s custom bands, inspired by Simpson&#8217;s ruby  engagement sparkler,   about a month before the big day. &#8220;That was a  challenge because her   ring is so distinct. It&#8217;s beautiful, elegant and  different,&#8221; says Lane.   &#8220;She has pear shaped diamonds in her ring but she  didn&#8217;t want   something matchy-matchy. And again she&#8217;s a Texas girl so we  didn&#8217;t do a   little band. She wanted her bling!&#8221;
> The final results: a wedding band made of yellow and rose gold that    holds about 5 carats of marquise and round diamonds, plus one happy    bride. &#8220;I love my engagement ring and my wedding band so much.&#8221;
> As for Johnson? &#8220;He wanted a special band too!&#8221; says Lane. After    looking though the jeweler&#8217;s archives, the couple found an Art    Deco-inspired ring that had a ruby in it that recalls his bride&#8217;s    engagement ring. &#8220;To have a ruby that is complementary to his is quite    profound. He loved that,&#8221; says Lane.
> The new accessory is going to take some getting used to. The day  after   the wedding &#8220;we were just sitting and eating and I started to get    choked up seeing Eric with a wedding band on,&#8221; says Simpson. &#8220;We feel    complete.&#8221;


Yes, a little to fancy for a man but I do like her rings, not love but like and would like to see them together on her finger.
Now this is what I call putting a little thought into the design of the rings, not like the stupid ones that say Brad Pitt supposedly designed, when they are not such a big deal at all and honestly very ugly.


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I call that a peni$ size contest, lol!


Yep!


----------



## heart1236

Olivia Palermo from glamour.com, a clear picture yay!


----------



## heart1236

Jordana Brewster from glamour.com.


----------



## Shelovesbling

You ladies are hilarious. I love all your comments. I agree with most of them. Great minds think a like.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

heart1236 said:


> Jordana Brewster from glamour.com.



Love emerald cuts.


----------



## DoublekMom

New York Giant WR Victor Cruz proposed to longtime girlfriend Elaina Watley. Ring is said to be a round cut with a pink diamond band. Photo courtesy of Necolebitchie.com


----------



## Theren

That I love!!! Looks like it has a blue flour too.


----------



## lucydee

Glee's Naya Rivera got married this past weekend to Ryan Dorsey.  
I love this oval diamond ring!
Credit: People.com


----------



## Swanky

Wait, what???  Married!?


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wait, what???  Married!?



Swanky, where have you been?


----------



## needloub

lucydee said:


> Glee's Naya Rivera got married this past weekend to Ryan Dorsey.
> I love this oval diamond ring!
> Credit: People.com



Gorgeous setting!


----------



## Laurabuhain

lucydee said:


> Glee's Naya Rivera got married this past weekend to Ryan Dorsey.
> I love this oval diamond ring!
> Credit: People.com


I love naya's ring


----------



## Staci_W

I chose an emerald cut for my e ring. I'm starting to wish I would have went with an oval. They are so pretty.


----------



## muppetdave

Long-term lurker... Saw this on UK MSN today, hope link works for all US people etc.

http://style.uk.msn.com/fashion/victorias-secret-poshs-45m-engagement-ring-collection#image=1


----------



## Laurabuhain

Andi dorfman engagement ring


----------



## rogersa

heart1236 said:


> Olivia Palermo from glamour.com, a clear picture yay!




Her ring is gorgeous. I love that it isn't obnoxious


----------



## designer1

Laurabuhain said:


> Andi dorfman engagement ring



4.4 carat oval cut from Neil Lane, some say 3 carats,  whichever it is... whats NOT to love! Here is a better photo of it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

DoublekMom said:


> New York Giant WR Victor Cruz proposed to longtime girlfriend Elaina Watley. Ring is said to be a round cut with a pink diamond band. Photo courtesy of Necolebitchie.com



I love the mixture of pink with the white diamond. Very pretty.


----------



## lucydee

Another Oval Engagement Ring!
Bachelorette Andi Dorfman received the largest ring from Josh Murray in Bachelorette history.  Reported to be a Neil Lane 4.4 Oval with double halo set in platinum. 
I am loving these ovals ever since Blake Lively got hers.








Great Finger Coverage!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^so pretty


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Andi's oval is gorgeous!  Want!


----------



## TechPrincess

muppetdave said:


> Long-term lurker... Saw this on UK MSN today, hope link works for all US people etc.
> 
> http://style.uk.msn.com/fashion/victorias-secret-poshs-45m-engagement-ring-collection#image=1



Love this - thanks for the link.. While I don't have 10 E rings I do have several I rotate, I love seeing the different rings.. Sharon Osborn is another who rotates wedding sets.


----------



## designer1

So Avril received a skating rink for her one year anniversary! I like the emerald cut better than her gigantic pear !


----------



## nikimenz

designer1 said:


> So Avril received a skating rink for her one year anniversary! I like the emerald cut better than her gigantic pear !
> View attachment 2704010



I need this in my life. 

i thought they were breaking up though


----------



## designer1

nikimenz said:


> I need this in my life.
> 
> i thought they were breaking up though



Never heard that , I can't picture those 2 ever breaking up! They sure look to be soooo in love! Two great Canadians!


----------



## nikimenz

designer1 said:


> Never heard that , I can't picture those 2 ever breaking up! They sure look to be soooo in love! Two great Canadians!


I read this, but it could be junk. 


If recent reports are true Avril Lavigne and her d-bad husband Chad Kroeger will be divorced before the year's out.
Though they were married only a short time ago, OK! Magazine revealed that Lavigne is unhappy and regrets ever having met Kroeger in the first place:
"The singer was photographed in L.A. without her engagement ring. Avril and Chad Kroeger haven't been married a year, but an insider says they can't trust each other.
"The friend says it's too emotional for Avril to look at her ring."


BTW, is your ring a legacy?


----------



## designer1

nikimenz said:


> I read this, but it could be junk.
> 
> 
> If recent reports are true Avril Lavigne and her d-bad husband Chad Kroeger will be divorced before the year's out.
> Though they were married only a short time ago, OK! Magazine revealed that Lavigne is unhappy and regrets ever having met Kroeger in the first place:
> "The singer was photographed in L.A. without her engagement ring. Avril and Chad Kroeger haven't been married a year, but an insider says they can't trust each other.
> "The friend says it's too emotional for Avril to look at her ring."
> 
> 
> BTW, is your ring a legacy?



Ah! I don't read nor do I believe tabloids. My ring is similar to the legacy but a little nicer IMO, wanted a nicer gallery and something not as delicate , it was custom made for me! After having it for 6 years I still can't stop staring at it!


----------



## nikimenz

designer1 said:


> Ah! I don't read nor do I believe tabloids. My ring is similar to the legacy but a little nicer IMO, wanted a nicer gallery and something not as delicate , it was custom made for me! After having it for 6 years I still can't stop staring at it!



Custom made for you off of the legacy. 
Haha, k.

I have the legacy.


----------



## Theren

Mena Suvari (white dress) and Jennifer Anniston (purple dress)


----------



## heart1236

Taryn Manning (glamour.com)


----------



## Swanky

That's her e-ring?
It's pretty, but I can't tell what it is with the filters.


----------



## Theren

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's her e-ring?
> It's pretty, but I can't tell what it is with the filters.



Nope.. False alarm http://www.glamour.com/entertainmen...-manning-engaged-engagement-ring-picture.html


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Another post with bachelorette Andi's gorgeous ring!!


----------



## Swanky

Very pretty.... but very, ummmmm, predictable. (?)


----------



## heart1236

Theren said:


> Nope.. False alarm http://www.glamour.com/entertainmen...-manning-engaged-engagement-ring-picture.html


Shame, really pretty non traditional ring


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Very pretty.... but very, ummmmm, predictable. (?)



Agreed! But it's one of the prettier Neil Lane rings seen on the show.


----------



## triotrio

Jennifer Anistons ring will always be super ugly to me. Even the big thick gold band....its just clunky all over.


----------



## FelixItsHot

Are there any celebrities with modest wedding rings?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

FelixItsHot said:


> Are there any celebrities with modest wedding rings?




Lauren Conrad has a modest engagement ring. 

I feel that Natalie Portman has a modest one as well.


----------



## kaitydid

FelixItsHot said:


> Are there any celebrities with modest wedding rings?



Keira Knightley has a modest engagement ring.


----------



## Docjeun

Theren said:


> Mena Suvari (white dress) and Jennifer Anniston (purple dress)


Jennifer Anistons ring just doesn't look real to me.  I would take it but there are so many more beautiful styles to chose from.  It is her style though, very simple.


----------



## msbellachanel

designer1 said:


> So Avril received a skating rink for her one year anniversary! I like the emerald cut better than her gigantic pear !
> View attachment 2704010



Love how you called it skating rink! It's so huge she can probably open a skating rink on it and charge entrance. :lolots:


----------



## Swanky

Lots of them have modest rings


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Cheryl Hines married Robert Kennedy Jr.


----------



## Shelovesbling

What do you gals consider modest for celebs? I agree with Swanky. There are quite a few with smaller rings/diamonds.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I believe Julia Roberts is very modest.  Never get a clear shot of it.


----------



## ame

Julia Roberts does have a very modest set, a small diamond solitaire which she stacks with some kind of small gem solitaire and a band or two. I think SJP does as well, so does Barbra Streisand--a 1ct Tiffany round solitaire. SJP does have other rings, but her real set is a small YG solitaire and if she wears anything it's usually a plain band.


----------



## TechPrincess

Martina McBride also has a very modest wedding set.. I read an interview once where she stated it was her original one, when her and her husband were young, she was not yet famous and they were broke.


----------



## amandicus

They're HUGE! I would keep on hitting myself in the face if i had something like that on my hand!


----------



## lucydee

So I was watching Real Housewives of Orange County on Bravo the other night and noticed Tamra Barney Judge wedding ring. It was different ring that Eddie Judge proposed to Tamra in Bora Bora.

So this is from Bravos website: 

Dubbed "The Condo," Barney's white- and rose-gold ring weighs over 5 carats total and is set with 368 diamonds. The sparkler was created in 8 separate parts and has a removable center wedding band; it is finished with an antique hand engraving and is initialed with the words "T and E," which is hidden within the diamond basket. 

Is it me, but I don't see any rose gold in this ring...


----------



## HollySimone

It looks like SJP had an upgrade at some point. Pictured she is wearing both?



http://www.marieclaire.com/cm/realb...essica-Parker-ShoWest-2010-71-de-77164832.jpg


----------



## MahoganyQT

HollySimone said:


> It looks like SJP had an upgrade at some point. Pictured she is wearing both?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marieclaire.com/cm/realb...essica-Parker-ShoWest-2010-71-de-77164832.jpg




I love SJP... But those hands


----------



## KathyB

HollySimone said:


> It looks like SJP had an upgrade at some point. Pictured she is wearing both?
> 
> http://www.marieclaire.com/cm/realb...essica-Parker-ShoWest-2010-71-de-77164832.jpg



Nice rings......but, those hands....


----------



## Julide

MahoganyQT said:


> I love SJP... But those hands





KathyB said:


> Nice rings......but, those hands....



Whats wrong with her hands?


----------



## Docjeun

But the rings aren't bad, in fact, looks like Jennifer Annistons.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like a thin woman's hands her age, lol!


----------



## KathyB

Julide said:


> Whats wrong with her hands?



For a woman her age, they are extremely "old-aged" looking, very thin with the veins protruding out.


----------



## jenna_foo

Julide said:


> Whats wrong with her hands?




I was thinking the same thing 
As if she has any control over the hands she was born with. JMO


----------



## Lynnia

Long time lurker, first time poster on this thread.  My veins stick out like that too, probably prematurely.   There just isn't much you can do, besides gain weight and pray it goes to your hands.


----------



## Julide

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks like a thin woman's hands her age, lol!





KathyB said:


> For a woman her age, they are extremely "old-aged" looking, very thin with the veins protruding out.





jenna_foo said:


> I was thinking the same thing
> As if she has any control over the hands she was born with. JMO





Lynnia said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster on this thread.  My veins stick out like that too, probably prematurely.   There just isn't much you can do, besides gain weight and pray it goes to your hands.



Thank you for the info, I am veiny so more than likely my hands will look "older" than my age too. Never paid attention until now...


----------



## ame

I better cease hand shots of my own then. My hands look like that, too, thin and veiny and crepy, which I assume is "old" for my age.


----------



## bisbee

ame said:


> I better cease hand shots of my own then. My hands look like that, too, thin and veiny and crepy, which I assume is "old" for my age.


 
Mine are like that too...but mine are also full of age spots...I'm a lot older than you, ame!  Actually, I look at my hands and I see my mother's hands...veiny with age spots.

Scary!


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Mine are like that too...but mine are also full of age spots...I'm a lot older than you, ame!  Actually, I look at my hands and I see my mother's hands...veiny with age spots.
> 
> Scary!




LOL!
That's why I stopped wearing rings. Couldn't stand the old age everything!!!


----------



## HauteRN

Julide said:


> Thank you for the info, I am veiny so more than likely my hands will look "older" than my age too. Never paid attention until now...




Nothing wrong with her hands; they've not aged prematurely. When I see veins like that I think of hydration status (meaning she is well hydrated). Also, her hands have been hanging at her side..if she were to raise them above her head, the blood would drain causing the veins to appear much smaller. Go ahead and try, I know you want to &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Swanky

People are so used to over Botox'd and over filled and plumped everything.  Sad when hands are picked on. . .  It's not like those are hands of a 20 yr old; those are the hands of a thin mommy who's almost 50.


----------



## amoxie92

> People are so used to over Botox'd and over filled and plumped everything. Sad when hands are picked on. . . It's not like those are hands of a 20 yr old; those are the hands of a thin mommy who's almost 50.



Agreed!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> People are so used to over Botox'd and over filled and plumped everything.  Sad when hands are picked on. . .  It's not like those are hands of a 20 yr old; those are the hands of a thin mommy who's almost 50.




Couldn't agree more!


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

Well when all is  said and done-what's wrong with aging ?

I am happy to age -would much rather have wrinkles and veiny hands than inject " stuff" into my body-but each to their own.

Some of the most beautiful people are those who have aged!


----------



## Julide

HauteRN said:


> Nothing wrong with her hands; they've not aged prematurely. When I see veins like that I think of hydration status (meaning she is well hydrated). Also, her hands have been hanging at her side..if she were to raise them above her head, the blood would drain causing the veins to appear much smaller. *Go ahead and try, I know you want to* &#9786;&#65039;



I did!!:shame:It looks like my hands had a "handlift"


----------



## friday13bride

My hands are also very very veiny as are my arms.. And I'm 39. It's from working out, lifting weights, etc...I'll take the veiny hands and arms! 


FB: Fromstilettostotheplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## Shelovesbling

I am no a Sarah Jessica fan but veiny skinny hands or not  I think it is nice to see that she still wears her original set with her new ring.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Not. Smh excuse the typo.


----------



## NancyCP

HollySimone said:


> It looks like SJP had an upgrade at some point. Pictured she is wearing both?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marieclaire.com/cm/realb...essica-Parker-ShoWest-2010-71-de-77164832.jpg



Yes, the upgarde is Fred Leighton. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## triotrio

Celebs with modest engagement rings:

Julia Roberts
Alyson Hannigan
Keira Knightly
Michelle *****
Princess Madeline of Sweden
Rachel Ray
Katy Perrys from Russell Brand
America Ferreira

I think smaller rings are gorgeous. Particularly paired with a sparkly stack!


----------



## Shelovesbling

I agree with you. Love them. There is something so elegant and special about them.


----------



## Julide

triotrio said:


> Celebs with modest engagement rings:
> 
> Julia Roberts
> Alyson Hannigan
> Keira Knightly
> Michelle *****
> Princess Madeline of Sweden
> Rachel Ray
> Katy Perrys from Russell Brand
> America Ferreira
> 
> I think smaller rings are gorgeous. Particularly paired with a sparkly stack!



:useless:


----------



## Docjeun

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> Well when all is  said and done-what's wrong with aging ?
> 
> I am happy to age -would much rather have wrinkles and veiny hands than inject " stuff" into my body-but each to their own.
> 
> Some of the most beautiful people are those who have aged!


Really?
Name One.
(j/k, I'm feeling a little frisky today, lol)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Trulyadiva said:


> Really?
> Name One.
> (j/k, I'm feeling a little frisky today, lol)



I'll name four.

Lauren Bacall, Katherine Hepburn, Audrey Hepburn, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis. These are women I can only hope to emulate. I RESPECT Sarah Jessica Parker so much more because she's not injecting herself to frozen oblivion.

One day, you too will age... How gracefully, you do it will be a test of character. It's a test we all will face if we have the privilege of aging. 

I read that Lauren Bacall was furious because a publication smoothed out her wrinkles. She said she earned each and every one. As I said, she's one to emulate.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll name four.
> 
> Lauren Bacall, Katherine Hepburn, Audrey Hepburn, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis. These are women I can only hope to emulate. I RESPECT Sarah Jessica Parker so much more because she's not injecting herself to frozen oblivion.
> 
> One day, you too will age... How gracefully, you do it will be a test of character. It's a test we all will face if we have the privilege of aging.
> 
> I read that Lauren Bacall was furious because a publication smoothed out her wrinkles. She said she earned each and every one. As I said, she's one to emulate.




^^Yes.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll name four.
> 
> Lauren Bacall, Katherine Hepburn, Audrey Hepburn, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis. These are women I can only hope to emulate. I RESPECT Sarah Jessica Parker so much more because she's not injecting herself to frozen oblivion.
> 
> One day, you too will age... How gracefully, you do it will be a test of character. It's a test we all will face if we have the privilege of aging.
> 
> I read that Lauren Bacall was furious because a publication smoothed out her wrinkles. She said she earned each and every one. As I said, she's one to emulate.



How great of Lauren Bacall to embrace aging, after all we all age everyday.


----------



## Swanky

SJP has definitely had some procedures to help, but I agree.  The 4 named are great examples and SJP hasn't gone overboard, IMO.

I also think of Helen Mirren, Christy Turlington, Betty White, Annette Bening, Emmylou Harris, Diane Lane, Jane Seymour, Diane Keaton, Meryl Streep, Sheryl Crow, Kate Wislet, Jamie Lee Curtis and Tina Turner   Oddly, I could easily name a dozen more. 



Trulyadiva said:


> Really?
> Name One.
> (j/k, I'm feeling a little frisky today, lol)





etoupebirkin said:


> I'll name four.
> 
> Lauren Bacall, Katherine Hepburn, Audrey Hepburn, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis. These are women I can only hope to emulate. I RESPECT Sarah Jessica Parker so much more because she's not injecting herself to frozen oblivion.
> 
> One day, you too will age... How gracefully, you do it will be a test of character. It's a test we all will face if we have the privilege of aging.
> 
> I read that Lauren Bacall was furious because a publication smoothed out her wrinkles. She said she earned each and every one. As I said, she's one to emulate.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I have always admired Kate Winslet for her natural beauty and how healthy see always looks.


----------



## chinkee21

Anybody has a photo of Nicky Hilton's ring?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kevin Hart became engaged last night to his girlfriend of 5years.
Looks like a nice ring, but his timing makes me give him a side eye???


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kevin Hart became engaged last night to his girlfriend of 5years.
> Looks like a nice ring, but his timing makes me give him a side eye???




It looks like a pretty ring, don't get the timing...is he not divorced yet? Is she pregnant?


----------



## amrx87

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kevin Hart became engaged last night to his girlfriend of 5years.
> Looks like a nice ring, but his timing makes me give him a side eye???



Why is the timing weird?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

His ex wife accused him of having an affair with this women cussing the end of their marriage. The two don't get along because he always had her around the children. He announced the engagement last the same hour the ex wife's new TV show aired. Just tacky


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Engagement ring Kevin Heatt gave his girlfriend she posted on Instagram today.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

He posted why on IG.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Used to like him but no more.  Ring is just ok. But you know what they say once a cheater always a cheater.  Also if he cheated with you... He will cheat on you.  Karma is for real.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Shelovesbling said:


> Used to like him but no more.  Ring is just ok. But you know what they say once a cheater always a cheater.  Also if he cheated with you... He will cheat on you.  Karma is for real.



I don't like it...ugly. And I agree...what goes around comes right back.


----------



## Sassys

Kevin Hart's girlfriend's ring
Instagram


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> His ex wife accused him of having an affair with this women cussing the end of their marriage. The two don't get along because he always had her around the children. He announced the engagement last the same hour the ex wife's new TV show aired. Just tacky



Thank you for the info. And this next statement is not directed at you or anyone here; grow up! Wow, people make life so difficult.

One of my fav engagement rings. Liz Taylors!


----------



## Shelovesbling

I think he made it difficult. Marriage is til death do you part not til you find someone better.  But that is just my opinion. Beside I don't like him more because he over acts and whines to darn much.  The fact that he is a cheater was a bonus. Lol.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Shelovesbling said:


> I think he made it difficult. Marriage is til death do you part not til you find someone better.  But that is just my opinion. Beside I don't like him more because he over acts and whines to darn much.  The fact that he is a cheater was a bonus. Lol.




What she said!


----------



## Chicago Mama

So sad to see that the majority of the Celebs in the earlier part of this thread are now divorced.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Elizabeth Taylor's emerald cut ring is the most beautiful ring I have ever seen. I could stare at it all day.


----------



## Julide

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Elizabeth Taylor's emerald cut ring is the most beautiful ring I have ever seen. I could stare at it all day.



Me too!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sassys said:


> Kevin Hart's girlfriend's ring
> Instagram


 

The timeing make me feel different about him now. He has children with his wife, why not try to get along.  Just saying appears that he goes out of his way to hurt her sometimes.   Make me look at him different the ring is nice I guess.


----------



## shopoholica

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> The timeing make me feel different about him now. He has children with his wife, why not try to get along.  Just saying appears that he goes out of his way to hurt her sometimes.   Make me look at him different the ring is nice I guess.



we don't know the circumstances of his life, so we can't definitively say anything...a lot of celebrity info out there is simulated


----------



## HollySimone

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SJP has definitely had some procedures to help, but I agree.  The 4 named are great examples and SJP hasn't gone overboard, IMO.
> 
> I also think of Helen Mirren, Christy Turlington, Betty White, Annette Bening, Emmylou Harris, Diane Lane, Jane Seymour, Diane Keaton, Meryl Streep, Sheryl Crow, Kate Wislet, Jamie Lee Curtis and Tina Turner   Oddly, I could easily name a dozen more.


Yeah, SJP's had quite a bit of botox, but very few hollywooders haven't at that point.

I agree about the other actresses you mentioned.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

does anyone have a pic of Nicky Hilton's engagement ring?


----------



## Swanky

Nicky Hilton





dailymail.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thanks swanky


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nicky Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail.



Thanks Swanky! That looks like a huge rock, yet tastefully so.  Can't wait to see closer shots!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Nicky's ring looks really beautiful!


----------



## Jahpson

Julide said:


> Thank you for the info. And this next statement is not directed at you or anyone here; grow up! Wow, people make life so difficult.
> 
> One of my fav engagement rings. Liz Taylors!















lets see it up close

that diamond is INSANE!


----------



## cung

This rock is HUGE. Have seen it so many times in ad photos since I was a kid and could not forget, so strikingly beautiful


----------



## karo

Jahpson said:


> www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/281482/liz_taylor_asscher.jpg
> 
> thefashionexaminer.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/elizabeth-taylors-krupp-diamond.jpg
> 
> lets see it up close
> 
> that diamond is INSANE!


Stunning and insane indeed!


----------



## Jahpson

I'm surprised the late Elizabeth Taylor didn't get frost bitten wearing that much ice! lol


----------



## LeRollingStoner

Jahpson said:


> www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/281482/liz_taylor_asscher.jpg
> 
> thefashionexaminer.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/elizabeth-taylors-krupp-diamond.jpg
> 
> lets see it up close
> 
> that diamond is INSANE!



Dream ring!!!! If my boyfriend was rich I'd be sending him screenshots of this very ring. LOL.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lilly Ghalichi Engagment ring 15 carat Pear


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Her ring reminds me of Ellen Barkins pear diamond ring. I could not locate the carat weight for her ring.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Lilly Ghalichi Engagment ring 15 carat Pear


 
I think this is one of the ugliest rings I've seen. First of all I love pears but this does nothing for her fingers and hands, also the diamond seems to be full of inclusions and poor quality..I'm positive she only cares about the size.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I think this is one of the ugliest rings I've seen. First of all I love pears but this does nothing for her fingers and hands, also the diamond seems to be full of inclusions and poor quality..I'm positive she only cares about the size.



Wow you are good if you can see that from a photo.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Only photo I could find of Eve's Ring. She married Maxmillion cooper he is a millionaire (does something with race cars I am not clear on details)


----------



## Swanky

Nickly Hilton via dailyMail


----------



## Shelovesbling

Pears are one of my absolute favorite shapes but that is not pretty. Too gaudy. I don't like it at all.


----------



## Swanky

Bow Wow engaged to Erica Mena via DailyMail




Bow Wow, whose real name is Shad Moss, posted a photo to his Instagram account of the diamond-encrusted ring he presented to his girlfriend of six months. 

The 27-year-old also seized the moment to show off some bling of his own. 






 


It's official: Bow Wow and Erica Mena, who cuddled Saturday at the BET Hip Hop Awards 2014 in Atlanta, are engaged 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-ring-six-months-dating.html#ixzz3E3Fm27I2


----------



## Docjeun

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I think this is one of the ugliest rings I've seen. First of all I love pears but this does nothing for her fingers and hands, also the diamond seems to be full of inclusions and poor quality..I'm positive she only cares about the size.


Hey, I'll take it!


----------



## pinkybear

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nickly Hilton via dailyMail
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/09/20/article-0-2184128B00000578-708_634x631.jpg


Eeeek! Thank you for this! Been looking for her engagement ring for like a month now! Suits her style. Understated and elegant.


----------



## Swanky

via DailyMail


----------



## Shelovesbling

Congrats to them. T hope they will be very happy.  Loved George ever since he was on ER.


----------



## ame

They seem quite happy!


----------



## SwankyCat

great shot of Amal Alamuddin's engagement ring at the wedding


----------



## Molls

I really like Amal ' s wedding band, so delicate.


----------



## Swanky

Gorgeous!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

And i really love her choice of nail color that day!


----------



## Younna

heart1236 said:


> Leighton Meester (glamour.com)




Hi,  does anyone know more details, is this a cushion and what size? What are the side stones? It looks like it's a rose gold setting...


----------



## Molls

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Her ring reminds me of Ellen Barkins pear diamond ring. I could not locate the carat weight for her ring.




Apparently Ellen's ring was not a pear but a JAR elongated oval weighing 22.76 carats, D color, VVS1 clarity. 


Now Ellen, could definitely pull a ring like this off!!!


----------



## needloub

SwankyCat said:


> great shot of Amal Alamuddin's engagement ring at the wedding



So elegant!


----------



## lucydee

Does anyone have a pic of Vanessa Williams engagement ring?


----------



## beklah324

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nickly Hilton via dailyMail
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/09/20/article-0-2184128B00000578-708_634x631.jpg



I wonder if it's a coincidence that her new ering looks similar to her old one from her first marriage.  Or if she really loves the 3 stone look.

And because I can't figure out how to post a picture, we'll have to settle for a link.
http://www.buymearock.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Nicky-Hilton-Engagement-Ring.jpg


----------



## MCF

Molls said:


> Apparently Ellen's ring was not a pear but a JAR elongated oval weighing 22.76 carats, D color, VVS1 clarity.
> 
> 
> Now Ellen, could definitely pull a ring like this off!!!



Can anyone post a picture of Ellen's ring? I tried googling it but I don't think I found anything the fits the description.


----------



## Swanky

Ellen's JAR piece


----------



## MCF

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ellen's JAR piece
> direzionecontraria.it/wp-content/uploads/ellen-barkin.jpg



 Thanks Swanky!


----------



## Swanky

Nia Sanchez  2014 Miss USA


----------



## Swanky

Mary Kate's ring - spinning on a cold day so she moved it


----------



## alessia70

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mary Kate's ring - spinning on a cold day so she moved it
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/10/08/1412797291659_wps_48_New_York_NY_Mary_Kate_Ols.jpg


i love her ring so much, it suits her very well.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's super cool too!  Not for me, but I love it's uniqueness.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Now that she has it on, I can't really picture her with anything else. I can't see her with a simple solitaire for example. And it is a lovely ring


----------



## lucydee

Vanessa Williams got engaged to boyfriend Jim Skrip.. I cannot make out what the center diamond is, a square cushion or an roundish in a square setting with side stones?  I need clearer pics, but I am happy for her.  She is a woman of 50 years old and she found love again, good for her! Vanessa has lovely hands.

s.


----------



## lucydee

OK; so I found some details of her ring posted on Eonline:


Vanessa&#8217;s engagement ring appears to have a cushion-cut center diamond, set in a delicate halo and flanked by two half moon sidestones. A split-shank band gives the ring a vintage-inspired design. A platinum setting highlights the brilliance and fire of her ring&#8217;s diamond.


----------



## lucydee

Miss USA 2014 Nia Sanchez got engaged this past weekend to boyfriend actor Daniel Booko.  Here is a close-up of her engagement diamond ring which is a 2 carat cushion in a double halo ring. credit US WEEKLY 








Nia & Daniel:


----------



## lucydee

Found a clear picture of Vanessa Williams & Jim Skrip along with her engagement ring.


----------



## Molls

Here's a good picture of Ellen Barkin's ring straight on.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Molls said:


> Here's a good picture of Ellen Barkin's ring straight on.


Who gave her THAT monster!? 

You could SKATE on top of that!


----------



## Molls

Thingofbeauty said:


> Who gave her THAT monster!?
> 
> You could SKATE on top of that!



Her ex husband Ron Perelman chairman of Revlon. Her jewelry collection from him was amazing!


----------



## Chloe302225

Luisa Zissman it is supposedly 8 carats


----------



## Chloe302225

Amelle Berrabah


----------



## Swanky

That's gorgeous! I've never heard of her, who is she?


----------



## Chloe302225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's gorgeous! I've never heard of her, who is she?


English celebrity. I think she won their version of the apprentice and on their version of celebrity big brother


----------



## Docjeun

Chloe302225 said:


> Luisa Zissman it is supposedly 8 carats


Gorgeous ring but I hate to say, how could anyone, especially someone famous, take that pic with those nails. Made me sick looking at them.


----------



## horse17

Trulyadiva said:


> Gorgeous ring but I hate to say, how could anyone, especially someone famous, take that pic with those nails. Made me sick looking at them.


thats what I noticed too.......nasty....


----------



## Dany_37

lucydee said:


> Vanessa Williams got engaged to boyfriend Jim Skrip.. I cannot make out what the center diamond is, a square cushion or an roundish in a square setting with side stones?  I need clearer pics, but I am happy for her.  She is a woman of 50 years old and she found love again, good for her! Vanessa has lovely hands.
> 
> s.


 
I don't know what is more beautiful..her or the ring!  She is a stunner!


----------



## Docjeun

dany_37 said:


> i don't know what is more beautiful..her or the ring!  She is a stunner!


+1


----------



## lucydee

Dany_37 said:


> I don't know what is more beautiful..her or the ring!  She is a stunner!


Yes!  I agree.  I am so happy for her, she is a class act!


----------



## Mirp

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/04/1415105147407_wps_38_Actress_Alice_Eve_joined_.jpg

Alice Eve's. 

Not the best picture, it's quite simple. 

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/04/1415105147407_wps_38_Actress_Alice_Eve_joined_.jpg


----------



## Candice0985

Joyce David said:


> I have been in love with Blake Livelys engagement ring from the day I saw it. What attracts me most is the delicate stone-
> 
> studded split-shank and my favorite rose gold touch in it. It simply looks fantastic on Blakes elongated fingers. The center
> 
> stone is was too stately.
> 
> Personally speaking, I just love the couple. She looks so adorable standing with Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797509



i love her ring as well! if i ever get engaged i would love an oval solitaire, classic but with a bit of a twist imo


----------



## alessia70

Jen Aniston


----------



## StephFFF

alessia70 said:


> Jen Aniston



WOW! I want that rock! haha


----------



## Swanky

I love those chunky facets!


----------



## Swanky

marc Anthony's finacee, model Shannon de Lima


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> marc Anthony's finacee, model Shannon de Lima
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/11/05/1415212387724_wps_51_Marc_Anthony_is_engaged_t.jpg



Is it me or does she look JUST like JLo?


----------



## ame

She looks more like Dayanara Torres, his first (and second) wife.  He has a type.  Good luck to this one when they inevitably divorce and he hoses her in divorce court like he did to Ms. Torres.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

alessia70 said:


> Jen Aniston


FINALLY! Some proper shots of her ring! It's very pretty


----------



## Calliecakes

ame said:


> She looks more like Dayanara Torres, his first (and second) wife.  He has a type.  Good luck to this one when they inevitably divorce and he hoses her in divorce court like he did to Ms. Torres.




Wow,  She really does look like Dayanara Torres!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ame said:


> She looks more like Dayanara Torres, his first (and second) wife.  He has a type.  Good luck to this one when they inevitably divorce and he hoses her in divorce court like he did to Ms. Torres.


I agree. She looks like Dayanara.

He allegedly treats his exes terribly, with the possible exception of JLo, who some suspect he was controlling towards. 

But he's rich so I guess he'll never be without a woman. He has an amazing talent and sure knows how to buy jewellery but he doesn't seem to be good husband material at all


----------



## ame

Thingofbeauty said:


> I agree. She looks like Dayanara.
> 
> He allegedly treats his exes terribly, with the possible exception of JLo, who some suspect he was controlling towards.
> 
> But he's rich so I guess he'll never be without a woman. He has an amazing talent and sure knows how to buy jewellery but he doesn't seem to be good husband material at all



The key difference though is that JLo had her own money and A LOT OF IT, so he can "control her" all he "wants" but she's gonna have her own back covered financially. Dayanara didn't have that same security, and I would wager neither does his new fiance.


----------



## Docjeun

alessia70 said:


> Jen Aniston


I still don't know what i think of this ring, it just doesn't look like a diamond to me.  If i saw it on anyone but someone I know has tons of money I would probably think it was fake.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> I still don't know what i think of this ring, it just doesn't look like a diamond to me.  If i saw it on anyone but someone I know has tons of money I would probably think it was fake.


Is it a rose cut?


----------



## lovin'designers

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is it a rose cut?




Could be wrong, but looks like an antique cushion cut to me?


----------



## Candice0985

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is it a rose cut?





lovin'designers said:


> Could be wrong, but looks like an antique cushion cut to me?



it's a rose cut diamond 

i love it!


----------



## ame

It is an oval/cushion shaped rose cut and it's amazing.


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Is it a rose cut?


Yes, I think so.


----------



## lovemybabes

TechPrincess said:


> Is it me or does she look JUST like JLo?



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Emma Roberts


----------



## horse17

why is it that Jen Annistons ring always looks cloudy?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I think Jennifer Anistons ring looks like a glass stone. But it has also a strange cut, somehow like a checkerboard? That makes it look like costume jewelry to me.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ I agree, Jen's ring is stunning but it looks very much like costume jewelry.


----------



## alessia70

Trulyadiva said:


> I still don't know what i think of this ring, it just doesn't look like a diamond to me.  If i saw it on anyone but someone I know has tons of money I would probably think it was fake.


it looks like a moonstone to me..


----------



## GoGlam

Yes, not impressed by Jen's ring at all.  Kim Kardashian's on the other hand...


----------



## horse17

^ I agree..in pictures, Kims ring looks very bright and sparkly....maybe Im just not familiar wih the type of stone Jen has....it must look very different IRL.....IMO, pics do not do it justice....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

horse17 said:


> ^ I agree..in pictures, Kims ring looks very bright and sparkly....maybe Im just not familiar wih the type of stone Jen has....it must look very different IRL.....IMO, pics do not do it justice....


From the limited rings I've seen with similar cuts, they perform amazingly in real life but photograph poorly. Plus Jen's ring seems to pick up surrounding colour A LOT.


----------



## Docjeun

alessia70 said:


> it looks like a moonstone to me..



Or just a piece of plastic.

I want my diamond to look like a diamond and sparkle like a diamond. To the untrained eye this has neither and sadly isn't appreciated.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> Or just a piece of plastic.
> 
> I want my diamond to look like a diamond and sparkle like a diamond. To the untrained eye this has neither and sadly isn't appreciated.


Or by only the people that know it is real and the owner.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> Or by only the people that know it is real and the owner.


And I'm sure none of them care.


----------



## alessia70

Jessica Alba's engagement ring (her second one from her hubby)


----------



## Julide

Trulyadiva said:


> I still don't know what i think of this ring, it just doesn't look like a diamond to me.  If i saw it on anyone but someone I know has tons of money I would probably think it was fake.







horse17 said:


> why is it that Jen Annistons ring always looks cloudy?





alessia70 said:


> Jen Aniston



It looks like Jens ring has fluorescence, it can cause a "cloudy" look on a diamond. I wish there were better pictures, I really want to know what cut it is.


----------



## smashinstyle

funkmasterjedi said:


> Emma Roberts



so gorgeous!!


----------



## wantitneedit

ame said:


> It is an oval/cushion shaped rose cut and it's amazing.



does this mean that it has a "flat" back, that is, does not come to a point like a RB diamond?


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Swanky

Most rings don't photograph well as candids.  Aniston's ring has chunkier facets than modern cuts.  I don't notice any cloudiness, I just notice that it's not been photographed well.



















googleimages


----------



## saligator

I think maybe Aniston's ring is a shallower cut? Is it an old mine cut?  It looks flatter than it should be for its size.


----------



## Docjeun

Maybe if it was set in white gold or platinum it would look better.


----------



## Swanky

As long as she likes it. . . .


----------



## Candice0985

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Most rings don't photograph well as candids.  Aniston's ring has chunkier facets than modern cuts.  I don't notice any cloudiness, I just notice that it's not been photographed well.
> 
> alsonjewelers.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/oscars2013-jewelry-04-anistenjennifer-jpg_052727.jpg
> 
> photos.laineygossip.com/articles/aniston%20pca%2010jan13%2014.jpgbridalguide.com/sites/default/files/blog-images/bridal-buzz/jennifer-aniston-engagement-ring.jpg
> 
> shefinds.com/files/2013/10/JenniferAniston-598x340.jpg
> 
> googleimages


exactly! because it has the big chunky facets it sparkles in low light and rose cuts tend to throw really cool rainbow colours. i love this cut! and to me i would see it and know it's a rose cut diamond. it doesn't look like costume to me 



saligator said:


> I think maybe Aniston's ring is a shallower cut? Is it an old mine cut?  It looks flatter than it should be for its size.


it's a rose cut diamond so it's shallower than a brilliant or OMC. I bet the colours this ring throws off in person are amazing!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*My fave celeb set...Lauren Conrad. I love the size of her RB...it's perfect!*~*


----------



## alessia70

saligator said:


> I think maybe Aniston's ring is a shallower cut? Is it an old mine cut?  It looks flatter than it should be for its size.


It's a rose cut, rose cuts have a checkered look with minimal light return.


----------



## Julide

luvs*it* said:


> *~*My fave celeb set...Lauren Conrad. I love the size of her RB...it's perfect!*~*



Wow!! Her set looks perfect on her hand!! I really like it!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Candice0985 said:


> exactly! because it has the big chunky facets it sparkles in low light and rose cuts tend to throw really cool rainbow colours. i love this cut! and to me i would see it and know it's a rose cut diamond. it doesn't look like costume to me
> 
> 
> it's a rose cut diamond so it's shallower than a brilliant or OMC. I bet the colours this ring throws off in person are amazing!


A lot of these older cuts really perform spectacularly in lower light, which is what they were designed for. I've seen some that flash colours that are breathtakingly beautiful. 

I'm sure Jennifer's ring must be such a pretty thing on her hand. Somehow it suits her.


----------



## horse17

luvs*it* said:


> *~*My fave celeb set...Lauren Conrad. I love the size of her RB...it's perfect!*~*


so pretty...do you know the size of her stone?


----------



## MJDaisy

funkmasterjedi said:


> Olivia Wilde



This is one of my favorites. it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MJDaisy

I don't really like jen's ring either as far as celeb rings go...agree it looks cloudy/costumey. She looks happy though so she must love it!!!

I don't really like Lauren Conrad's either, I like more intricate rings. Solitaires aren't my style.


----------



## luvs*it*

horse17 said:


> so pretty...do you know the size of her stone?


*~*I read in US Weekly (her wedding article/feature) that her solitaire is 2 carats.*~*


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Kate Bosworth from her Instagram


----------



## HauteRN

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kate Bosworth from her Instagram




Her asscher is beautiful, but I really love the lapis ring! Any idea who makes it?


----------



## babycinnamon

HauteRN said:


> Her asscher is beautiful, but I really love the lapis ring! Any idea who makes it?




I went and found the pic from her Instagram and she tagged @ambyrchildersjewelry

The tagged Instagram also has pics of the Lapis ring so that's probably who makes it. Hope it helps!


----------



## Jen123

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kate Bosworth from her Instagram



Soo gorgeous! I love that you can see a hint of color in her diamond


----------



## ame

That might be reflection, actually.

The baguette on the right is making me nuts. The setting is not well done.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  They're not symmetrical! Gahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ame

*freaking out*


----------



## Chloe302225

Kimberly Walsh


----------



## solange

That's cool


----------



## PennyD2911

ame said:


> That might be reflection, actually.
> 
> The baguette on the right is making me nuts. The setting is not well done.







Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  They're not symmetrical! Gahhhhhhhhhh!




That setting and those baguettes are horrible!!!


----------



## smashinstyle

I have to say, I saw Kate Bosworth's asscher and I thought "wow, if that's what asschers look like, I think I hate them"

I work in a jewellery store and we got 2 asschers in today and I was astonished at how gorgeous they are. I think that says a lot about Kate's setting.


----------



## Docjeun

funkmasterjedi said:


> Kate Bosworth from her Instagram


----------



## EpiFanatic

I love Jen Aniston's rose cut.  However, I would probably wear it on my right hand and get a big round solitaire for my left.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

EpiFanatic said:


> I love Jen Aniston's rose cut.  However, I would probably wear it on my right hand and get a big round solitaire for my left.


Ha ha! Yes! I probably would do that as well. Or a spectacular Asscher.


----------



## gacountrygurl

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Eva Longoria
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/Eva788889.jpg


Lafonn has a ring like this, gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have been attempting to post a photo of Solange wedding ring, but system states an error. Have the photo attachments system here changed?   The post had a photo in a statment about the ring.  This was the most style I have seen in a wedding in a very long time.


http://nypost.com/2014/11/17/solanges-perfect-marriage-of-style/


----------



## Molls

I wish I had a better picture of Solange's ring.


----------



## chopsuey11

Molls said:


> View attachment 2811440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a better picture of Solange's ring.


That ring is gorgeous! Simple, unique and sophisticated. And just in general, I think Solange's wedding was unconventional yet perfect in every way.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Would love to see a better picture of it. It looks interesting.  Not a fan of hers.


----------



## Chloe302225

Benedict Cumberbatch's fiance


----------



## MJDaisy

Molls said:


> View attachment 2811440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a better picture of Solange's ring.



I am not a fan at all...probably my least favorite ring to date!


----------



## Dany_37

I think for Solange, it fits her personality and style...Funky and eclectic!!  I wouldn't choose it for myself but for her, it works! And that's what counts, IMHO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I agree. It looks like her. I like it as well, not as an engagement ring but it is an interesting design. I'd wear it as a right hand ring.


----------



## Docjeun

Candice0985 said:


> exactly! because it has the big chunky facets it sparkles in low light and rose cuts tend to throw really cool rainbow colours. i love this cut! and to me i would see it and know it's a rose cut diamond. it doesn't look like costume to me
> 
> 
> it's a rose cut diamond so it's shallower than a brilliant or OMC. I bet the colours this ring throws off in person are amazing!


Since it's a flat cut if you will, how many carats do you think it is.  I would think less that it appears.


----------



## Swanky

It's reportedly about 8 carats.  I'd guess about that.


----------



## Chloe302225

Benedict Cumberbatch's fiancé's ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's reportedly about 8 carats. I'd guess about that.


 

Who?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Yeah who's??


----------



## Solemony

I think Swanky was referring to Jennifer Aniston's ring? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Julide

Chloe302225 said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch's fiancé's ring



His fiancé is beautiful, that ring, I'm not a fan of micro pave and halos, so it's not my taste. But the stones around the halo are different.


----------



## Swanky

Since my post is immediately after Trulyadiva's and she asked about JA's I thought it was obvious! Lol


----------



## Laurabuhain

Snooki and joinni wedding rings


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's reportedly about 8 carats.  I'd guess about that.


Thank you!
I saw her on the talk and it sparkled!  First time I saw that. It's probably much nicer than what we see, would love to see it in person now.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's probably one that looks much nicer IRL too 
I know it's not a popular ring here, but I love "outside the box" rings!


----------



## Laurabuhain

Jwoww's engagement ring from her fiancé roger matthew's


----------



## Thingofbeauty

It looks just like her while being more...tasteful than I would have expected.

He's sporting a serious sunburn.


----------



## KristyDarling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's probably one that looks much nicer IRL too
> *I know it's not a popular ring here, but I love "outside the box" rings!*



Me too! I think rose cuts are sublime. I appreciate a good sparkly diamond but the subtle glow of a rose cut just slays me.


----------



## Molls

Chloe302225 said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch's fiancé's ring



Is that a sapphire halo? If so, I think it's stunning!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's probably one that looks much nicer IRL too
> I know it's not a popular ring here, but I love "outside the box" rings!



I love outside the box rings like Jennifer Aniston's and Mary Kate Olsen's. I think the rings really do reflect their personalities.


----------



## Swanky

As they should!


----------



## alessia70

a better one of jen's engagement ring. i don't think it's the angle that makes it cloudy tbh.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ I wouldn't be surprised if it's not a diamond. It's still really nice though. But I don't think its a diamond


----------



## Jen123

I am in love with her bracelet!!! I need to find that!


----------



## horse17

^I have yet to see a picture of her ring that I like...


----------



## ellieroma

Chloe302225 said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch's fiancé's ring



That's beautiful!


----------



## Julide

alessia70 said:


> a better one of jen's engagement ring. i don't think it's the angle that makes it cloudy tbh.



Wow! I am not a fan but I think it suits her! I still think it looks like it has a lot of fluorescence...or it is extremely dirty...


----------



## Swanky

It's a diamond 
The cut is not crafted for scintillation and fire.


----------



## naninu

alessia70 said:


> a better one of jen's engagement ring. i don't think it's the angle that makes it cloudy tbh.




I think it suits her and she deserves to have such a beautiful engagement ring after all


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I still and even more now after seeing this pic, think it looks like costume jewelry. It looks more like a quarz to me than a diamond.


----------



## GoGlam

lovingdiamonds said:


> i still and even more now after seeing this pic, think it looks like costume jewelry. It looks more like a quarz to me than a diamond.




+1


----------



## mrs moulds

GoGlam said:


> +1


I still and even more now after seeing this pic, think it looks like costume jewelry. It looks more like a quarz to me than a diamond. 
+1    I agree + 2


----------



## mrs moulds

Shelovesbling said:


> I think he made it difficult. Marriage is til death do you part not til you find someone better. But that is just my opinion. Beside I don't like him more because he over acts and whines to darn much. The fact that he is a cheater was a bonus. Lol.


 
Kevin Hart yuk......  I agree ^^^^^ And the x wife was with him when his microw, mini pimp little *** didn't have nothing....


----------



## smashinstyle

it's definitely a diamond. from what I can see, the rose cut with it's flat base is not going to achieve ultimate sparkle and fire, especially due to the setting in this case, which from what I can see is likely all gold at the bottom and not open like modern settings we have now to accommodate for the non-flat bases on diamonds we see so frequently. the rose cut is an antique cut diamond and the photos here are not the best ones I've seen of her ring, I've seen ones that have showed more sparkle for sure. 

the rose cut style with the triangular facets is something that is honestly not seen often these days, in fact the closest thing I can compare it to is common/popular cuts on coloured gemstones like amethyst.


----------



## Molls

etoupebirkin said:


> I love outside the box rings like Jennifer Aniston's and Mary Kate Olsen's. I think the rings really do reflect their personalities.



I agree! I can totally appreciate Mary Kate ' s,  Ashley Simpson's,  and Jennifer Aniston ' s rings. I think they all suit their individual styles and that speaks volumes about the men who gave them. These rings might not be my style, but I think they're beautiful nonetheless! Thank goodness for a lot of these women and unique styles. I especially LOVE Halle Berry's emerald, it just glows! And then there's Jackie Kennedys ring, attached, I've seen the ring numerous times but I don't think I ever saw it being worn.


----------



## smashinstyle

Wow! I've never seen Jackie Kennedy's ring, it's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Julide

Molls said:


> I agree! I can totally appreciate Mary Kate ' s,  Ashley Simpson's,  and Jennifer Aniston ' s rings. I think they all suit their individual styles and that speaks volumes about the men who gave them. These rings might not be my style, but I think they're beautiful nonetheless! Thank goodness for a lot of these women and unique styles. I especially LOVE Halle Berry's emerald, it just glows! And then there's Jackie Kennedys ring, attached, I've seen the ring numerous times but I don't think I ever saw it being worn.



I love this ring!! I have always been a fan of this ring style. Jackie added more diamonds to this design later on. Here is a picture of Queen Margrethe of Denmark's engagement ring, a similar style but with enormous diamonds!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Whoa!


----------



## smashinstyle

Wow, these rings are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Molls

Julide said:


> I love this ring!! I have always been a fan of this ring style. Jackie added more diamonds to this design later on. Here is a picture of Queen Margrethe of Denmark's engagement ring, a similar style but with enormous diamonds!!!




Yes, Jackie did add more diamonds to her ring. As for Queen Margrethe's ring, you better believe those diamonds are enormous!


----------



## Julide

Molls said:


> Yes, Jackie did add more diamonds to her ring. As for Queen Margrethe's ring, you better believe those diamonds are enormous!



I think the added diamonds in Jackie's setting detracted from the amazing emerald that was in the ring. And yes, queen margrethe's stones are huge!! Seriously! You could go blind and still see those stones from a mile away!!I wouldn't mind having that ring!!


----------



## Molls

Julide said:


> I think the added diamonds in Jackie's setting detracted from the amazing emerald that was in the ring. And yes, queen margrethe's stones are huge!! Seriously! You could go blind and still see those stones from a mile away!!I wouldn't mind having that ring!!




Jackie's ring is one of my all time favorite rings added diamonds and all! As for Queen Margrethe's ring, since the ring is a two stone ring, the stones are just too big for my taste. The metal bothers me for some reason in that ring. But again, I totally appreciate it as it's unique ans I bet it's blinding.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Molls said:


> I agree! I can totally appreciate Mary Kate ' s,  Ashley Simpson's,  and Jennifer Aniston ' s rings. I think they all suit their individual styles and that speaks volumes about the men who gave them. These rings might not be my style, but I think they're beautiful nonetheless! Thank goodness for a lot of these women and unique styles. I especially LOVE Halle Berry's emerald, it just glows! And then there's Jackie Kennedys ring, attached, I've seen the ring numerous times but I don't think I ever saw it being worn.


I can't see the details in this properly. 

Was it she that added  the 2+ carat diamond afterwards? To me it looked a lot prettier with the additional large diamond because it looked better balanced.


----------



## Molls

Thingofbeauty said:


> I can't see the details in this properly.
> 
> Was it she that added  the 2+ carat diamond afterwards? To me it looked a lot prettier with the additional large diamond because it looked better balanced.



No, apparently she added the surrounding diamonds around the diamond and emerald.


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't think anyone has added this photo yet (?), but here's a good shot of Jackie Kennedy's ring. Personally I LOVE "moi et toi" rings!  Queen Margrethe's ring is to die for!

(source: Glamour.com http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blogs/save-the-date/2014/05/jackie-kennedy-engagement-ring-pictures)


----------



## SouthTampa

KristyDarling said:


> I don't think anyone has added this photo yet (?), but here's a good shot of Jackie Kennedy's ring. Personally I LOVE "moi et toi" rings!  Queen Margrethe's ring is to die for!
> 
> (source: Glamour.com http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blogs/save-the-date/2014/05/jackie-kennedy-engagement-ring-pictures)
> 
> glamour.com/images/weddings/2014/05/2-jackie-kennedy-engagement-ring-pictures-0507-square-w352.jpg


Thank you for posting.   The ring is truly a piece of art.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kim Sears (Andy Murray's fiancé)


----------



## Julide

KristyDarling said:


> I don't think anyone has added this photo yet (?), but here's a good shot of Jackie Kennedy's ring. Personally I LOVE "moi et toi" rings!  Queen Margrethe's ring is to die for!
> 
> (source: Glamour.com http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blogs/save-the-date/2014/05/jackie-kennedy-engagement-ring-pictures)



I love this style as well, but I wonder if toi et moi and bypass rings are the same? I always hesitate to say the style fearing that they are actually different setting styles. Seeing a close up of Jackies ring, I prefer it before all the extra diamonds. And yes Queen Margrethes ring is amazing! I am not a diamond girl and I lust after that one!!I think I am a closet bling lover!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Molls said:


> No, apparently she added the surrounding diamonds around the diamond and emerald.


Ah! Thanks for explaining. I've never seen a proper picture of it - just one where it seemed to be an emerald and a few small diamonds only and the pic KristyDarling posted. I prefer the latter although I'm not sure if it was an easy ring to wear daily.


----------



## Swanky

Very cool!



KristyDarling said:


> I don't think anyone has added this photo yet (?), but here's a good shot of Jackie Kennedy's ring. Personally I LOVE "moi et toi" rings!  Queen Margrethe's ring is to die for!
> 
> (source: Glamour.com http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blogs/save-the-date/2014/05/jackie-kennedy-engagement-ring-pictures)


----------



## sgj99

smashinstyle said:


> Wow! I've never seen Jackie Kennedy's ring, it's absolutely gorgeous!!



Jackie had some spectacular rings but you rarely see pictures of her hands:  she was a life-long nail biter and always hid her hands.


----------



## lucydee

Does anyone have a picture of Cameron Diaz Engagement Ring.
News released yesterday she is officially engaged to Benji Madden


----------



## TechPrincess

lucydee said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Cameron Diaz Engagement Ring.
> News released yesterday she is officially engaged to Benji Madden



Nothing clear - just People Mag alluding to a band with diamonds in it as THE ring


----------



## Swanky

I posted pics of it in her thread in the Celeb Forum.


----------



## Susimoo

The stunning model and former Miss Universe Australia winner flashed the square-cut diamond as she kicked off the sales frenzy. 


Jesinta Campbell received one of the most ridiculous highly set rings I have ever seen!!! :-0


----------



## Susimoo

Better view of the ring


----------



## DoublekMom

Kim Zolciak Biermann's new ring. 10 Carat Forevermar Diamond. 

Courtesy of IG


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Those nails though...


----------



## smashinstyle

Wow, I really hate that 10 ct ring. It just seems so tasteless.


----------



## smashinstyle

Not that I really expect much "taste" from someone on the real housewives of Atlanta though lol.


----------



## Swanky

Hate the nails but her hands aren't as bad as I expected.  Whilst it's obnoxiously big, it's beautiful IMO.  COUld be worse if it was in a big gaudy setting.
It's mostly obnoxious that she posted it.


----------



## SRICH76

Closer look at Kim's ring. Source the Daily Mail
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ring-size-three-year-old-engagement-ring.html


----------



## Docjeun

Now that I see a closer picture I like it.  Wonder how the side view looks.
Those nails..


----------



## Mcandy

I think its fake nails..the one you put on top of your nail to make it look longer...


----------



## bougainvillier

Not a fan of enormous round diamond. 10 carats would look so much more classy in an assher or emerald.


----------



## smashinstyle

bougainvillier said:


> Not a fan of enormous round diamond. 10 carats would look so much more classy in an assher or emerald.



yes exactly! I love big fancy cuts, but big round brilliants are just not my thing.


----------



## Solemony

^ Me too. I think the 10 ct. round diamond would've look best on a necklace instead. A 10 ct. cushion on the other hand... Hmm.


----------



## designer1

Anyone have a close up pic of Sofia Vergara's engagement ring? Looks like a huge halo !


----------



## Souzie

Nm


----------



## tartanwife

Chloe302225 said:


> Kim Sears (Andy Murray's fiancé)



Does anyone have any more pics of Kim Sears' ring or any guess on the carat size? The Daily Mail have claimed that it cost £200,000 (around $310,000), so I'm guessing that's a little over exaggerated.

It looks pretty "dome-like" from the side, so I'm unsure of what the cut/setting is like.

Queen Margrethe's ring is insane and has been my favorite "celebrity" ring for many years now, although I think few people could pull that off - that's part of the charm.


----------



## ame

designer1 said:


> Anyone have a close up pic of Sofia Vergara's engagement ring? Looks like a huge halo !
> 
> View attachment 2845965



It looked to me like a large oval in a halo as well. I GUESS she can have him...dammit. *stake through heart* He's so dang hot.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ame said:


> It looked to me like a large oval in a halo as well. I GUESS she can have him...dammit. *stake through heart* He's so dang hot.


This is NOT going down without a fight.


----------



## designer1

ame said:


> It looked to me like a large oval in a halo as well. I GUESS she can have him...dammit. *stake through heart* He's so dang hot.



LOL..really?? I don't find him attractive at all. Channing Tatum is more my type


----------



## ame

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is NOT going down without a fight.



Srsly.  I mean, they're a damn good looking couple...but...NO. NOT OK. I forbid it.



designer1 said:


> LOL..really?? I don't find him attractive at all. Channing Tatum is more my type



You can have Channing, Ill keep Big Dick Richie. *fans self*


----------



## Theren

ame said:


> Srsly.  I mean, they're a damn good looking couple...but...NO. NOT OK. I forbid it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have Channing, Ill keep Big Dick Richie. *fans self*



That ring is insane.. Oh and since you two are fighting over them I'll take Chris Helmsworth


----------



## smashinstyle

patiently waiting for Liam Hemsworth to sweep me off my feet. looks like we're future SILs, Theren! lol

Sofia's ring is nice from what I can see but I'd love to see a close up before I make my final judgment


----------



## mp4

ame said:


> It looked to me like a large oval in a halo as well. I GUESS she can have him...dammit. *stake through heart* He's so dang hot.



+1. Hearts breaking everywhere!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

designer1 said:


> Anyone have a close up pic of Sofia Vergara's engagement ring? Looks like a huge halo !
> 
> View attachment 2845965


On UsMagazine there is a better picture. It is a giant cushion cut with delicate halo and thin pavé shank. I´m so excited to see a clear picture! It´s yummy!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ame said:


> Srsly.  I mean, they're a damn good looking couple...but...NO. NOT OK. I forbid it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have Channing, Ill keep Big Dick Richie. *fans self*


I guess the fight starts with you Ame *rolls up sleeves*


----------



## ame

Thingofbeauty said:


> I guess the fight starts with you Ame *rolls up sleeves*



*cracks neck!* lol.


----------



## ame

Dang! That's a stunner! And the ring ain't bad either 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ring-kisses-joe-manganiello-pictures-20143012


----------



## Theren

smashinstyle said:


> patiently waiting for Liam Hemsworth to sweep me off my feet. looks like we're future SILs, Theren! lol
> 
> Sofia's ring is nice from what I can see but I'd love to see a close up before I make my final judgment



Sounds great!! Lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ame said:


> *cracks neck!* lol.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## horse17

:lolots:^


----------



## ame

BAhahahah!!! omg!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

:giggles:


----------



## Swanky

Got your gloves on ladies!?


----------



## Asscher

alessia70 said:


> a better one of jen's engagement ring. i don't think it's the angle that makes it cloudy tbh.



Do you think there's a foil at the pavilion, giving it its color?


----------



## smashinstyle

Asscher said:


> Do you think there's a foil at the pavilion, giving it its color?



in all honesty I wouldn't be surprised. there's a photo on Lorraine Schwartz's Instagram from a few weeks back of a rose cut and you can see that it's completely transparent. I've never seen Jen's ring look transparent and from what I can see it does occasionally have flashes of colour, so it could be. I'm not sure if its a foil at the pavilion or the setting of the ring itself since sometimes it looks like the gold goes right under the diamond as well and fully encases it from underneath.


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Got your gloves on ladies!?


lol! Sure do, it's cold out there!    



Asscher said:


> Do you think there's a foil at the pavilion, giving it its color?



I would not be surprised at all if there's a foil backing. That's common with some rose cut settings.


----------



## SRICH76

Rebecca Mader from Once Upon a time is engaged (have no idea who she is)
Source: Justjared http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/30/once-upon-a-times-rebecca-mader-is-engaged-see-her-ring/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I have no idea who she is but she sure does look happy!


----------



## DebbieAnn

SRICH76 said:


> Rebecca Mader from Once Upon a time is engaged (have no idea who she is)
> Source: Justjared http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/30/once-upon-a-times-rebecca-mader-is-engaged-see-her-ring/






*She played Zelena (Wicked Witch of the West) last season on Once Upon A Time.  She has also acted one season of Lost and guest-starred on other shows. *


----------



## smashinstyle

DebbieAnn said:


> *She played Zelena (Wicked Witch of the West) last season on Once Upon A Time.  She has also acted one season of Lost and guest-starred on other shows. *



I knew I recognized her from somewhere and that somewhere was Lost! Well, congratulations to her. To be honest though, I don't like her ring.


----------



## lovemybabes

Beautiful.


----------



## Docjeun

Here are some pictures of rose cut diamonds, not my favorite but prettier than I thought.

https://www.google.com.mt/search?q=...ose%2520Cut%2520Diamond%2520Ring.htm;1080;944


----------



## Docjeun

To me, the setting makes or breaks this stone.


----------



## uhpharm01

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Marjorie Harvey~~ Appears she has a nwe ring from Steve Harvey
> Appears this photo was taken Saturday.
> 
> Can anyone tell the shape of the center stone?


Wow. What a ring!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Chris Tucker is engaged to Atlanta News Anchor Cynne Simpson. I did the best I could to crop the photo from the Atlanta's Mayors Ball. photo taken December 20, 2014. I think it is a pear or an oval. I need to know the carats !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ame

Looks like a pear. He does not look well!


----------



## Mcandy

He matured a lot..gained some weight...but not so bad...the woman though is stunning! So pretty!


----------



## The_pink_house3

I'd love to see a picture of Cameron Diaz engagment/wedding set.


----------



## ame

Mcandy said:


> He matured a lot..gained some weight...but not so bad...the woman though is stunning! So pretty!



she really is.  I will admit, my favorite Chris Tucker role is still the original Friday lol


----------



## HollySimone

Cameron Diaz
http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/C...ctures-36320802#photo-36320802#photo-36320813


----------



## designer1

Now that Andi Dorfman and her fiancé Josh have split  http://ca.eonline.com/news/612643/a...ngagement?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline

I wonder if she'll give me that gorgeous oval. Better yetjust give me Josh!


----------



## Melora24

Julide said:


> I love this style as well, but I wonder if toi et moi and bypass rings are the same? I always hesitate to say the style fearing that they are actually different setting styles. Seeing a close up of Jackies ring, I prefer it before all the extra diamonds. And yes Queen Margrethes ring is amazing! I am not a diamond girl and I lust after that one!!I think I am a closet bling lover!!



"toi et moi" means "you and me" in French. It's a design with 2 stones (or 2 pearls).

Googling "bypass ring" shows assymetrical rings, some of which are toi et moi, some others with one or three stones. (It makes sense to me: the band "bypasses" the stone by going up on one side, and down on the other, instead of going straight underneath it)


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer Aniston www.zimbio.com


----------



## bougainvillier

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jennifer Aniston www.zimbio.com
> www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Jennifer+Aniston+2015+InStyle+Warner+Bros+OWkKePideEwl.jpg



WOW best picture thus far!


----------



## Gixxer

Um, I may be thinking out loud here, but I just went to page 1 of this thread circa 2006, and of 10 women whose engagement rings feature, only like 2 are still together (Rita Wilson and Jada Pinkett Smith). Oh and Kobe Bryants wife (but that probably deserves a category all it's own). Imagine the neck piece - or tiara - you could assemble with those stones....

Anyway, I kind of like Cameron's engagement ring - seems very fitting for them. Seems to have 2 - a thick band with some pave sprinkled and a Cartier Trinity?


----------



## CT cake

Gixxer said:


> Um, I may be thinking out loud here, but I just went to page 1 of this thread circa 2006, and of 10 women whose engagement rings feature, only like 2 are still together (Rita Wilson and Jada Pinkett Smith). Oh and Kobe Bryants wife (but that probably deserves a category all it's own). Imagine the neck piece - or tiara - you could assemble with those stones....
> 
> Anyway, I kind of like Cameron's engagement ring - seems very fitting for them. Seems to have 2 - a thick band with some pave sprinkled and a Cartier Trinity?




Whether or not together&#65292; trust them were pay much for each other , there has happy, sad, tears.


----------



## alessia70

Maggie Q got engaged to Dylan McDermott


----------



## Vali

Love this pics of Jennifer Anistons ring  [dailymail.co.uk]


----------



## Vali

[dailymail.co.uk]


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Vali said:


> Love this pics of Jennifer Anistons ring  [dailymail.co.uk]


 


Not a massive fan of a bright, actually glowing engagement ring


----------



## bisbee

I'm watching Jennifer Aniston on Ellen now, and had to post that her ring looks very sparkly, and very clear...more than I've ever noticed in pictures.


----------



## Candice0985

TheSunIsShining said:


> Not a massive fan of a bright, actually glowing engagement ring



you're not a fan of a diamond that sparkles and glows?


----------



## Shelovesbling

What?? Same as above .


----------



## TechPrincess

TheSunIsShining said:


> Not a massive fan of a bright, actually glowing engagement ring



Which ones are you a fan of??


----------



## ame

TheSunIsShining said:


> Not a massive fan of a bright, actually glowing engagement ring



So you like a poorly cut dud?


----------



## Shelovesbling

I love shiny. Who wants a dull diamond??


----------



## Swanky

I think someone is trying to increase their post count


----------



## horse17

okay, dont  beat me up for this, but do you think she meant it has a glow versus a lot of sparkle?...cant comment on "bright" though....


----------



## Swanky

It's a he and I see a lot of innocuous posts TBH.  Seems like they're trying to up their post count.


----------



## littlerock

alessia70 said:


> Jen Aniston





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love those chunky facets!



The more I see Jen's ring, the more I love it. I think it's so different from what we typically see, and just looks "classic" to me. It's big, but because of it's cut, it comes across as understated, and I like that. I like that it looks cloudy in some pics, and takes on whatever color it's next to, in other pics. I like that it isn't bright and shiny, like a disco ball. It comes across, to me, as a wealthy hippy's ring. And that is exactly the vibe she has always given to me (despite her slightly preppy taste in clothing). So, for that reason, I think it suits her personality beautifully. I love it. 

And I love that band is gold!


----------



## _debi_

Wow I love Jen's ring, I've never seen anything like it. The cut is stunning and unique. I love how simple and raw it looks, really shows the quality of the stone. Amazing!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Finally! Sofia Vergaras gorgeous cushion halo engagement ring:

http://www.cambio.com/2015/01/25/sofia-vergara-shows-off-her-massive-engagement-ring-at-the-sag/


----------



## ame

Holy smokes!


----------



## Swanky

Sofia Vergara


man.com


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Oooh! I'd love to hear some guesses on the specs of Sofia Vergara's ring!


----------



## smashinstyle

I feel like the odd man out - I don't like Sofia's ring! I think I'm just bored of halo settings.


----------



## karo

Few pics of one of my faves - Jennifer Garner's ring
jen-garner.net


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I share the above sentiments. I actually went 'Not another big halo ring?!'
Or was that my sour grapes speaking?


----------



## karo

Sofia Vergara
Pics: sofia-vergara.org


----------



## smashinstyle

Chinese Warrior said:


> I share the above sentiments. I actually went *'Not another big halo ring?!'*
> Or was that my sour grapes speaking?



my thoughts exactly!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston
Pics: anistonsource.org


----------



## LovingDiamonds

karo said:


> Sofia Vergara
> Pics: sofia-vergara.org


I would´t say no to that one


----------



## LovingDiamonds

karo said:


> Few pics of one of my faves - Jennifer Garner's ring
> jen-garner.net


Her ring is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston
> Pics: anistonsource.org


And I´ll keep my opinion. I don´t like this ring. But where the hell do you get all these super close up pictures we all wanna see?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jennifer A, Jennifer G and Sofia. 

I'd take any one of those rings any day of the week and twice on Sundays!


----------



## Swanky

lol!


----------



## horse17

LovingDiamonds said:


> And I´ll keep my opinion. I don´t like this ring. But where the hell do you get all these super close up pictures we all wanna see?


ITA...every single time I see this ring, Im disappointed...esp after seeing pics of Jen g, and sofias...


----------



## amrx87

smashinstyle said:


> I feel like the odd man out - I don't like Sofia's ring! I think I'm just bored of halo settings.



i'm with you there!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rachel Zoe receive a new ring 10 carat push present from her hubby. I love them I hope the show returns.


----------



## Swanky

Another new one or that's the one from 3-ish years ago?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Another new one or that's the one from 3-ish years ago?


That  the ring from 3yrs ago I just like the photo. It can be very hard to find clear photos.


----------



## NancyCP

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> That  the ring from 3yrs ago I just like the photo. It can be very hard to find clear photos.


Zoe got the ring reset. It looks like this now.

http://thezoereport.com/mothers-day-gifts-jewelry/?crlt.pid=camp.vCQVIWt1pJOp


----------



## purplepinky

Sophia's looks almost pink in the first unclose photo of her hand on her hip in the red dress...unless its a reflection of her dress?


----------



## Swanky

I think it's pretty white, no pink, any color must be reflection


----------



## nastasja

karo said:


> Sofia Vergara
> Pics: sofia-vergara.org




Damn! How many carats is that center stone?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

swanky mama of three said:


> i think it's pretty white, no pink, any color must be reflection


yaaaassss!


----------



## lucydee

Adrienne Bailon former Cheetah Girl and one of the hosts of Daytime Talk Show "The Real" got engaged to her longtime boyfriend Roc Nation Music Executive Lenny Santiago.  Adrienne shared with the girls of "The Real" the story of how he proposed inviting her family out to dinner with her and asking them permission first then presenting her with the ring which is gorgeous!  So happy for her!
Credit E-Online


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful ring, scary nails, lol!


----------



## pdiana

Beautiful ring and she has nice nails too!  They're kinda like Barbra Streisand nails.


----------



## pdiana

karo said:


> Few pics of one of my faves - Jennifer Garner's ring
> jen-garner.net




This ring is really gorgeous!  Really huge!  I wish!


----------



## pdiana

karo said:


> Jennifer Aniston
> Pics: anistonsource.org


 


Jennifer Aniston's ring is really cloudy!  It's big and everything but I find it's really cloudy looking and not as flawless as some of the other actresses rings.  Maybe it's just me!?


----------



## pdiana

DoublekMom said:


> Kim Zolciak Biermann's new ring. 10 Carat Forevermar Diamond.
> 
> Courtesy of IG


 


I don't like this ring.  I prefer her other one (although the wedding band is too large for it too).  Her nails are far too long.  How does she handle her babies with those nails?!  But then again, she has staff for that I guess!


----------



## Swanky

Jennifer's ring isn't "cloudy", it's not a brilliant cut w/ many fine facets.


----------



## Swanky

pdiana said:


> I don't like this ring.  I prefer her other one (although the wedding band is too large for it too).  Her nails are far too long.  How does she handle her babies with those nails?!  But then again, she has staff for that I guess!


 


pdiana said:


> Beautiful ring and she has nice nails too!  They're kinda like Barbra Streisand nails.


 
Aren't Kim's nails just like Adrienne's, just a different shape?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Zhang Ziyi's boyfriend proposed with a 9ct diamond he had flown in on a drone!

Anybody has pictures?


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Aren't Kim's nails just like Adrienne's, just a different shape?



I think Kim's are longer. 

Honestly as a member of the long nail club (well until I broke one last weekend packing and cut the rest to match) its all a matter of what you are used to. I am having a heck of a time typing and whatnot with no nails.

I guess I don't get the hatin' on something that is someones personal preference - though I see it here and on other sites all time. As long as they are well taken care of whats the issue? I do know that I will see a picture of someone's hands with nails much like my own and see the comments "YUCK those nails - too long. Its not 1980" and I hesitate to show my own pictures because of the comment.


----------



## Melora24

TechPrincess said:


> I think Kim's are longer.
> 
> Honestly as a member of the long nail club (well until I broke one last weekend packing and cut the rest to match) its all a matter of what you are used to. I am having a heck of a time typing and whatnot with no nails.
> 
> I guess I don't get the hatin' on something that is someones personal preference - though I see it here and on other sites all time. As long as they are well taken care of whats the issue? I do know that I will see a picture of someone's hands with nails much like my own and see the comments "YUCK those nails - too long. Its not 1980" and I hesitate to show my own pictures because of the comment.



Nothing to say re nails when they are well taken care of. But still, I can't play the piano when my nails are more than 3 mm long! (and how about washing the dishes and clean the table? Usually my nails get softened then, and tend to break soon after if they're longer than usual). so long nails are a mystery to me


----------



## TechPrincess

Melora24 said:


> Nothing to say re nails when they are well taken care of. But still, I can't play the piano when my nails are more than 3 mm long! (and how about washing the dishes and clean the table? Usually my nails get softened then, and tend to break soon after if they're longer than usual). so long nails are a mystery to me



Mine have a hardener on them so dishes and cleaning are not issue when it comes to softness  this weekend was actually the first time in years I broke one. I caught the edge just right on the side of the nail and bam it chipped. Since I am so used to the them I find that I have issues with the shortness of them right now.. Like typing I can't "feel" the keys.


----------



## Swanky

Different than this?



Nee_chelle said:


> Zhang Ziyi's HUGE ring





Thingofbeauty said:


> Zhang Ziyi's boyfriend proposed with a 9ct diamond he had flown in on a drone!
> 
> Anybody has pictures?



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TechPrincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Different than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



WOW - It does remind me of Kim K's ring from Kris


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Different than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Has to be because reports say he proposed and she accepted yesterday. I was surprised because I've seen her with that ring long before.

Edited to add: Just read she was previously engaged to Aviv Nevo so more eye candy to look out for!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Zhang Ziyi just got engaged to her musician boyfriend Wang Feng, I would love to see her 9.15 carat stunner!


----------



## lucydee

Lady Gaga got engaged to Taylor Kinney.  Taylor gave her a Heart Shaped Diamond.
Credit E-online














 
 






https://instagram.com/ladygaga/


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

WOW how many carats??? )


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Beautiful ring, scary nails, lol!


Horrid looking nails!


----------



## lucydee

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> WOW how many carats??? )


 
E-online is saying its 8 carats.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Trulyadiva said:


> Horrid looking nails!




Lol! That was the first thing I thought too!!


----------



## Swanky

I don't care for hearts, but that's pretty!  It's huge!


----------



## hermes_lemming

He is a hottie! I'm not one for Silverbacks but in his case, I'd totally make an exception.  I couldn't be happier for her. This seems like a legitimate and genuine in love smitten to the stars and back engagement.  Hurrah!


----------



## rutabaga

NMS, but it totally suits her! Couldn't see her with a run of the mill diamond.


----------



## Julide

hermes_lemming said:


> He is a hottie! I'm not one for *Silverbacks* but in his case, I'd totally make an exception.  I couldn't be happier for her. This seems like a legitimate and genuine in love smitten to the stars and back engagement.  Hurrah!



I know a silverback is a type of gorilla, but I'm assuming that your not talking about gorillas...:wonderingI hope


----------



## bisbee

A silverback is an adult male gorilla - they have silver hair on their backs.  Taylor Kinney is prematurely grey, but if hermes_lemming is lucky enough, she'll eventually have a "silverback" in her life.


----------



## TechPrincess

bisbee said:


> A silverback is an adult male gorilla - they have silver hair on their backs.  Taylor Kinney is prematurely grey, but if hermes_lemming is lucky enough, she'll eventually have a "silverback" in her life.



Thank you! I had no clue what she meant by that statement..


----------



## Molls

LOVE Gaga's ring! If you're going to get a heart, that's how to do it!


----------



## pdiana

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/19/25D0FEA500000578-0-image-a-3_1424316591495.jpg


----------



## Swanky

Gaga via DailyMail





The  Born This Way singer's engagement ring - which was designed by jeweller  to the stars Lorraine Schwartz - features a diamond studded setting and  band with a message created in the precious stones.
Forgoing  an engraved message Taylor had the letters T and S separated by a heart  symbol put onto the band's base to represent Taylor loves Stefani  (Gaga's real name)

Posting the picture on Instagram, the pop star captioned the image to explain in more detail about her ring.
She  said: 'My favorite part of my engagement ring, Taylor and Lorraine  designed 'T [hearts] S' in white diamonds on the band. He always called  me by my birth name. Since our very first date. I'm such a happy  bride-to-be! I can't stop smiling!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Kinney-s-engagement-ring.html#ixzz3SChFCqL8 
​


----------



## rutabaga

Aww I love the personalization!


----------



## Staci_W

i*bella said:


> Aww I love the personalization!



Me too. It's a really nice touch.


----------



## KathyB

bisbee said:


> A silverback is an adult male gorilla - they have silver hair on their backs.  Taylor Kinney is prematurely grey, but if hermes_lemming is lucky enough, she'll eventually have a "silverback" in her life.



Taylor Kinney is one gorgeous guy!!!  That grey isn't even an issue for me!  No wonder Gaga is over the moon!!!  

Not a fan of heart shaped diamonds at all, but like Swanky posted, if you're getting a heart shaped diamond, that's the one to get!


----------



## smashinstyle

not a fan of this ring at all. but glad that gaga likes it and she's happy!


----------



## Molls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gaga via DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  Born This Way singer's engagement ring - which was designed by jeweller  to the stars Lorraine Schwartz - features a diamond studded setting and  band with a message created in the precious stones.
> Forgoing  an engraved message Taylor had the letters T and S separated by a heart  symbol put onto the band's base to represent Taylor loves Stefani  (Gaga's real name)
> 
> Posting the picture on Instagram, the pop star captioned the image to explain in more detail about her ring.
> She  said: 'My favorite part of my engagement ring, Taylor and Lorraine  designed 'T [hearts] S' in white diamonds on the band. He always called  me by my birth name. Since our very first date. I'm such a happy  bride-to-be! I can't stop smiling!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Kinney-s-engagement-ring.html#ixzz3SChFCqL8
> ​



Awwww I love the gallery of the ring but the bottom of the band would drive me nuts! For anyone who could get used to it, it's a beautiful touch.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love Lady Gaga's ring too. It's so elegant on her hand, but like others have said, her nail shape leaves much to be desired.

Good heart shaped stones are so hard to find. The stone is so beautiful.


----------



## melvel

Wow, I love Lady Gaga's ring.  Yowza.


----------



## sparkledust

pdiana said:


> Jennifer Aniston's ring is really cloudy!  It's big and everything but I find it's really cloudy looking and not as flawless as some of the other actresses rings.  Maybe it's just me!?


It could have a strong blue fluorescence, that will make diamonds look hazy or cloudy, could explain why it looks clear in some lighting and hazy in others.


----------



## Julide

sparkledust said:


> It could have a strong blue fluorescence, that will make diamonds look hazy or cloudy, could explain why it looks clear in some lighting and hazy in others.



I said this earlier in this thread, ITA!


----------



## pdiana

glamour.com/images/weddings/2015/01/1B-rachel-zoe-engagement-ring-upgrade-0121-getty-w724.jpg


Rachel Zoe's rings again!


----------



## smashinstyle

the topic of Jen Aniston's ring has been discussed heavily. As lots of people have mentioned, it looks the way it looks because it is an antique rose cut and not cut for brilliance. It is very unlikely that the ring has strong blue fluorescence (which actually can look really gorgeous in large stones like Jen's [and if i remember correctly, Swanky has a ring with blue fluorescence and it looks AWESOME], and we have a thread on here specifically to show what fluorescence really looks like in diamonds).


----------



## beanybaker

Lady Gaga's ring isn't the nicest heart I've ever seen but the back makes it. love the fact she hasn't gone to traditional but not OTT


----------



## 26Alexandra

Morgan Stewart and Brendan Fitzpatrick got engaged yesterday!


----------



## 26Alexandra

A nice close-up of Nicky Hilton's ring


----------



## ap.

26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 2919327
> View attachment 2919329
> 
> Morgan Stewart and Brendan Fitzpatrick got engaged yesterday!




Congratulations to them!  I've seen a couple of episodes of Rich Kids of Beverly Hills and these two seem like a really nice couple; they're hilarious together. What a ring!


----------



## Swanky

Bristol Palin




www.justjared.com


----------



## sparkledust

Julide said:


> I said this earlier in this thread, ITA!



yes, totally!:okay::okay:


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Watching the Kardashian's and Kim's ring makes me happy


----------



## KaRoL90

Gaga's ring!



 

 

 

Popsugar
Mirror
HqCelebrity


----------



## KaRoL90

Alicia Keys


 

 

 

 

Rachel Zoe


 

Sara Jessica Parker


 




HqCelebrity


----------



## KaRoL90

Drew Berrymore


----------



## Portmanteau

Hi ladies!  I'm new to the forum, been lurking on the celeb thread for a while now 

I was watching an episode of Who Do You Think You Are the other day, and spotted Julie Chen's "upgrade", which I don't think I've seen here before.  She's also wearing her original in a few other scenes, so perhaps this is a push present that she alternates?

Not the best photos, sorry - just screenshots


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Scarlett Johansson (from Ryan Reynolds)


----------



## The_pink_house3

I personally love stacked sets. Beautiful!!


----------



## TechPrincess

Portmanteau said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm new to the forum, been lurking on the celeb thread for a while now
> 
> I was watching an episode of Who Do You Think You Are the other day, and spotted Julie Chen's "upgrade", which I don't think I've seen here before.  She's also wearing her original in a few other scenes, so perhaps this is a push present that she alternates?
> 
> Not the best photos, sorry - just screenshots



I love that - Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Portmanteau

Courteney Cox's new engagement ring - a three stone design from Jenn Meyer!


----------



## bellavintage

I'm not sure if this one has already been posted, but here is my contribution  
proposal-ideas.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Royal-Ring-1.jpeg


----------



## jmaemonte

Rob Dyrdek (MTV) proposed to his girlfriend Bryiana Flores (from toofab)


----------



## lucydee

jmaemonte said:


> Rob Dyrdek (MTV) proposed to his girlfriend Bryiana Flores (from toofab)



WOW, how many carats is this ring?


----------



## designer1

Portmanteau said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm new to the forum, been lurking on the celeb thread for a while now
> 
> I was watching an episode of Who Do You Think You Are the other day, and spotted Julie Chen's "upgrade", which I don't think I've seen here before.  She's also wearing her original in a few other scenes, so perhaps this is a push present that she alternates?
> 
> Not the best photos, sorry - just screenshots


Oh she's really showing off that ring! Bahahaaa


----------



## 26Alexandra

jmaemonte said:


> Rob Dyrdek (MTV) proposed to his girlfriend Bryiana Flores (from toofab)




Need to show this to my BF! He loved Rob Dyrdek. Maybe this will inspire him [emoji13]


----------



## Chloe302225

lucydee said:


> WOW, how many carats is this ring?




According to the jeweller it is 7 carats.


----------



## azania

Personally I find 7 carat to big for a round stone. There are many beautiful cuts that carry weight better than a round stone.


----------



## ame

It's a beautiful stone--looks like an old cut!


----------



## Swanky

another pic




http://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/rob-dyrdek-engaged-bryiana-noelle-flores-disneyland


----------



## funkmasterjedi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> images.ok.co.uk/1430290796_bryiana-noelle-flores.jpg
> another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/rob-dyrdek-engaged-bryiana-noelle-flores-disneyland


There is such a thing as too big.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Wow, that's awesome finger coverage. It looks bigger than 7ct. Anyway, very pretty stone. Good luck to them both.


----------



## ame

She looks tiny so it might just be tiny fingers.


----------



## Ash2012

http://www.buymearock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Vanessa-Minnillos-Eternity-Ring-1.jpg

Check out Vanessa Minnillo's 4-carat Asscher-cut diamond flanked by trapezoid baguettes!

Her ring is definitely my style. I've always been attracted to the Asscher-cut diamonds.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ In my opinion her eternity band over powers her e-ring..pretty nonetheless


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ In my opinion her eternity band over powers her e-ring..pretty nonetheless


I agree. I like both but I'd wear the band on the days I didn't want the engagement ring. I also wonder if together they're not too "thick" on her finger? It seems to create a large space between the fingers


----------



## alessia70

FKA Twigs engagement ring to Robert Pattinson


----------



## 26Alexandra

alessia70 said:


> FKA Twigs engagement ring to Robert Pattinson




That ring is gorgeous!


----------



## smashinstyle

alessia70 said:


> FKA Twigs engagement ring to Robert Pattinson



it's an odd one but it definitely suits her precisely because it's an odd one!


----------



## Swanky

Love it!


----------



## LaBoheme

alessia70 said:


> FKA Twigs engagement ring to Robert Pattinson



Beautiful!


----------



## solange

alessia70 said:


> FKA Twigs engagement ring to Robert Pattinson



That is amazing!


----------



## ame

It really is cool. It would not work with a wedding band at all but it really is very her.


----------



## Swanky

I don't wear one either. . . almost tired of people asking me when I'm getting married, lol!


----------



## Shelovesbling

I agree with funkmasterjedi. That is just too big. Gaudy imo. Love Vanessa Lachey's rings but not together.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Swanky why don't you wear your rings?


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't wear one either. . . almost tired of people asking me when I'm getting married, lol!



I never wear my rings at all, so most people just assume I am not married (and when you're fat and carry it in the middle, most people assume I am an unwed pregnant person and ask ridiculously stupid and obnoxious things like did your husband die or leave you while you were pregnant or did you just get knocked up out of wedlock. No idiot, Im not pregnant.)


----------



## Swanky

Shelovesbling said:


> Swanky why don't you wear your rings?


 
I wear my ring every day, all of my jewelry actually!


----------



## Mylilkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch's fiancé's ring


I love this, but that man could give me a cigar band id just want him!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Originally Posted by Swanky Mama Of Three
I don't wear one either. . . almost tired of people asking me when I'm getting married, lol!

Did I misunderstand?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Did you mean you don't wear you wedding band?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Just curious. Not really any of my business.


----------



## smashinstyle

I think she meant she doesn't wear a wedding band. lots of people don't these days


----------



## Theren

smashinstyle said:


> I think she meant she doesn't wear a wedding band. lots of people don't these days



Some days I don't wear either of my bands either...


----------



## cdtracing

Ash2012 said:


> http://www.buymearock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Vanessa-Minnillos-Eternity-Ring-1.jpg
> 
> Check out Vanessa Minnillo's 4-carat Asscher-cut diamond flanked by trapezoid baguettes!
> 
> Her ring is definitely my style. I've always been attracted to the Asscher-cut diamonds.



That's gorgeous!   I love the Asscher cut center accented with the Trapezoid on the sides. I've always been a fan of Asscher cut.  My engagement diamond is a Princess cut.  I do think her eternity band it a little too much to be worn with the E ring.  The eternity band is flashy enough to be a stand alone piece.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, no wedding BAND, I wear my ring everyday though!


----------



## Ash2012

cdtracing said:


> That's gorgeous!   I love the Asscher cut center accented with the Trapezoid on the sides. I've always been a fan of Asscher cut.  My engagement diamond is a Princess cut.  I do think her eternity band it a little too much to be worn with the E ring.  The eternity band is flashy enough to be a stand alone piece.


I've always been attracted to Asscher cut diamonds. I can't help that I have expensive taste. 

And yeah, a lot of people have said they think her band is a little too big for her engagement ring. But I'd still take them any day.


----------



## Ash2012

33.19-carats of gaudy-ness! The Krupp diamond is a Variety IIa, which is the purest form of diamond in the world. I read somewhere that Jill Zarin bought it for $8.8 million. 


I love Elizabeth Taylor's ring from Richard Burton. It's 33 carats is too much for me, I think 15 would be my max (assuming I'd ever meet someone who could afford to buy me a 15-carat ring).


----------



## cdtracing

Ash2012 said:


> 33.19-carats of gaudy-ness! The Krupp diamond is a Variety IIa, which is the purest form of diamond in the world. I read somewhere that Jill Zarin bought it for $8.8 million.
> 
> 
> I love Elizabeth Taylor's ring from Richard Burton. It's 33 carats is too much for me, I think 15 would be my max (assuming I'd ever meet someone who could afford to buy me a 15-carat ring).



Elizabeth Taylor had some of the most beautiful jewelry to be had.  Richard Burton gave her many one of a kind pieces including the 69.42 Pear shaped Taylor Burton Diamond & several Bulgari pieces.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Ok thanks for the clarification. I wear both. Except when we are doing renovation.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Ash2012 said:


> 33.19-carats of gaudy-ness! The Krupp diamond is a Variety IIa, which is the purest form of diamond in the world. I read somewhere that Jill Zarin bought it for $8.8 million.
> 
> 
> I love Elizabeth Taylor's ring from Richard Burton. It's 33 carats is too much for me, I think 15 would be my max (assuming I'd ever meet someone who could afford to buy me a 15-carat ring).



Jill Zarin's husband bought her a different ring, not the Krupp, and definitely not 8.8mill it cost $19,000. It is a gigantic bauble designed by Zohrab.


----------



## Elsa Persson

No words for this colllection


----------



## RedPoppies

Iggy Azalea's e-ring. I love a good canary!


----------



## ame

She looks happy.

I know Nastia Liukin also just got engaged.


----------



## 26Alexandra

That ring is amazing!!


----------



## leechiyong

ame said:


> She looks happy.
> 
> I know Nastia Liukin also just got engaged.



Here's Nastia's; they say it's four carats:


----------



## boriqua linda

I love a lot of the rings on the site


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

It Adrienne Bailon from the REAL was engaged back in February. I had no idea. I could not locate or the carat weight


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

The happy couple


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Adrienne Bosh has a beautiful ring. I love that the guys also had championship rings made for the wives.


----------



## lucydee

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> It Adrienne Bailon from the REAL was engaged back in February. I had no idea. I could not locate or the carat weight



Yep, Adrienne got engaged to longtime boyfriend Lenny Santiago back in February.  I posted the information and pics on page 492 post #7377
So happy for Adrienne, she is adorable!
Don't you love her ring, so classic.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrienne Bosh has a beautiful ring. I love that the guys also had championship rings made for the wives.



Does anyone have any information about the diamond necklace that adrienne is wearing? VCA?


----------



## ap.

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Does anyone have any information about the diamond necklace that adrienne is wearing? VCA?



No.  It's Cartier Caresse d'Orchidées


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

apey_grapey said:


> No.  It's Cartier Caresse d'Orchidées



Thank you! I knew i saw those flowers before i just was not sure where.


----------



## simona monica

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Thank you! I knew i saw those flowers before i just was not sure where.


You can see here the entire set: http://www.cartier.com/collections/jewelry/collections/caresse-dorchidees-par-cartier


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Simon thank you so much!


----------



## Elsa Persson

I love all rings, they look so classy.


----------



## hanni12

Draya Michele (Basketball Wives L.A. star) Engaged to Orlando Scandrick (Dallas Cowboys cornerback)



> Scandrick, 28, presented Michele, 30, with a cushion cut diamond weighing in at a little over 6 carats, designed by Jasons of Beverly Hills. "It's more than beautiful," says Michele, "more than I expected."



http://www.people.com/article/draya-michele-engaged-orlando-scrandrick







source: instagram/People


----------



## GoGlam

Not a fan of the crushed ice look on any stone. I wonder how much it sparkles... If at all.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ the quality, of the stone, looks terrible


----------



## lucydee

GoGlam said:


> Not a fan of the crushed ice look on any stone. I wonder how much it sparkles... If at all.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## azania

Couldn't it be fake? I don't know but I wouldn't put it past some celebs to wear fake diamonds.


----------



## smashinstyle

crushed ice diamonds can be really difficult to work with. if you get a bad one (meaning it isn't cut very well), a lot of light leakage will occur and will give the diamond a more watery or slushy kind of appearance. if it is cut well, it will look AMAZING. but finding one that's cut well can be difficult. judging by this one, it definitely looks watery and slushy which means there's a lot of light leakage that's happening, OR this is just a horrible photo lol


----------



## hanni12

azania said:


> Couldn't it be fake? I don't know but I wouldn't put it past some celebs to wear fake diamonds.



There are small visible inclusions all over the table so it's a real diamond. a fake would have perfect clarity.

a lot of celebs wear fakes but that's more for security and insurance reasons.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ the quality, of the stone, looks terrible



Please tell me what you see, I cant tell anything from a photo. What should I look for can I compare it to another stone here in the thread?


----------



## Swanky

You can't tell anything from photos, diamonds are very hard to photograph.


----------



## hanni12

Earl Thomas (Seahawks player) proposed to his girlfriend


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You can't tell anything from photos, diamonds are very hard to photograph.


Thanks


----------



## Jen123

hanni12 said:


> Earl Thomas (Seahawks player) proposed to his girlfriend




Jesussss that thing is huge!


----------



## ame

I am hoping that is just a bad photo of that oval...


----------



## azania

It looks quite yellow to me.


----------



## hanni12

Calvin Johnson (Detroit Lions player) is engaged to his girlfriend Brittney McNorton


----------



## ame

azania said:


> It looks quite yellow to me.



The Oval? I see very little warmth. It just looks not well cut.


----------



## GoGlam

azania said:


> It looks quite yellow to me.




Wow I see it now too. When you zoom in, you can tell the difference between the halo and center stone color.  It's not a super yellow stone but it's not very close to colorless!


----------



## Swanky

Diamonds reflect color around them. It's really hard to casually photograph a stone on purpose, but to just try and get a pretty handshot won't typically yield very accurate results of a stone's cut/color, IMO.


----------



## smashinstyle

Swanky's right on this one! especially now with Instagram filters and all those things and editing software, it's likely that the photos aren't accurate.


----------



## deltalady

Jennie Garth's ring from David Abrams. A black diamond.

Source: People


----------



## hanni12

*Katie Maloney&#8217;s Engagement Ring From Tom Schwartz* (they're co stars on "Vanderpump Rules", a reality show)













> The engagement has been a long time coming &#8212; and Tom found a ring that was so perfect for Katie! He turned to LA-based celeb jeweler Kyle Chan Design, (who has worked with everyone from Miley Cyrus to Ariana Grande, Ed Sheeran and, of course, Lisa Vanderpump!), to come up with the perfect sparkler for his unique lady, opting for a champagne diamond. &#8220;The ring is made up of a natural champagne color, rose-cut, pear-shaped center diamond that weighs in at approximately two carats. Due to the unique cut of this diamond, it has a three carat face. It is set in a custom-made, 14-karat rose gold setting and slightly elevated to give it that royal, elegant look, with small pave white diamonds on the setting,&#8221; Kyle told us.



source: hollywoodlife.com


----------



## hanni12

*Sasha Cohen (Olympic figure skater) engagement ring from Tom May (hedge fund manager)*








> She was pictured on the social media site with her new fiancé  and also showed off her gorgeous diamond ring in the photo.
> She captioned the shot: 'Engaged to the most incredible man I've never been so happy.'
> According to People, the 30-year-old figure skater met her man at a Harvard Business School party last year.



source: dailymail.com


----------



## hanni12

*Kid Ink's (rapper) engagement ring to Asiah Azante (fitness model)*


















> Sorry ladies, but the leader of the Bat Gang is officially off the market. Kid Ink finally popped the question and got engaged to his longtime girlfriend, Asiah Azante, while on tour overseas in June.
> Of course, Azante was elated that the West Coast rapper asked her to marry him and she shared the news on Instagram, gushing about her love for her 29-year-old fiance. Im the happiest girl in the universe, she wrote. @kidinkbatgang I love you with all my heart!!! From a 15 year old girl to a 26 year old woman youve always had my heart we were always meant to be Ill love you like none other ever could FOREVER baby!
> Ink also shared images of the massive custom-made diamond ring with his Instagram fam and praised jeweler to the stars, The A Image Inc, for designing the one of a kind two-toned ring. The design, conceptualized by Ink and A Image, features butterflies to represent life and roses for love.



source: instagram.com and theboombox.com


----------



## hanni12

*Laura Benanti's (actress) engagement ring from Patrick Brown*








> Congratulations are in order for Laura Benanti!
> The Nashville star is engaged to Patrick Brown, E! News confirms.
> "Patrick and I recently bought an apartment in NYC and he told me we were going there to meet our contractors to talk about renovations," Benanti tells E! News exclusively of the surprise proposal. "We walked around the apartment, talking about flooring and fixtures. Then Patrick turned and said 'the guys actually aren't going to be here.'  That's when he dropped to one knee and said the most heartfelt words I have ever had the good fortune to hear. I cried like a baby, and he spent five minutes trying to get the ring on my finger because we were both shaking so hard."
> She adds: I am so thrilled to be marrying such a wonderful man."



source: eonline.com


----------



## hanni12

*Evelyn Lozada (televison personality) receives 14.5 carat ring worth $1.4 million from Carl Crawford (LA Dodgers star)*
















source: instagram, dailymail and tmz

sorry if this was already posted, they got engaged last year but I only saw the ring she got from from Ochocinco. The sheer size and cost of it is noteworthy.


----------



## colorado

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Vanessa Bryant
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/VanessaB.jpg



What a gorgeous ring!


----------



## hanni12

*Russell Westbrook (NBA player) and his fiancee Nina Earl*











*700k*

source: TMZ and instagram


----------



## hanni12

Lebron James' wife Savannah got an upgrade

original ring from 2012:







the original ring cost about 300k.

source: dailymail

new ring:






source: mediatakeout

no idea about the actual cost but looks about 15-20 carat vivid yellow cushion or radiant. so it's probably over a million.


----------



## GoGlam

hanni12 said:


> *Evelyn Lozada (televison personality) receives 14.5 carat ring worth $1.4 million from Carl Crawford (LA Dodgers star)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: instagram, dailymail and tmz
> 
> sorry if this was already posted, they got engaged last year but I only saw the ring she got from from Ochocinco. The sheer size and cost of it is noteworthy.




She has a talent for nabbing supposed high net worth athletes... It's kind of weird.


----------



## CATEYES

GoGlam said:


> She has a talent for nabbing supposed high net worth athletes... It's kind of weird.



Yes I have noticed the same and find it weird as well. Don't the men she dates notice it?! Anyway, hope they will be happy together.


----------



## YSoLovely

hanni12 said:


> Lebron James' wife Savannah got an upgrade
> 
> original ring from 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original ring cost about 300k.
> 
> source: dailymail
> 
> new ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: mediatakeout
> 
> no idea about the actual cost but looks about 15-20 carat vivid yellow cushion or radiant. so it's probably over a million.




I hope the "new" ring is just a statement piece she chose to wear on the red carpet because it's not an improvement


----------



## hanni12

GoGlam said:


> She has a talent for nabbing supposed high net worth athletes... It's kind of weird.



everybody has a talent I guess.

her adult daughter dates a soccer player lol


----------



## Sassys

hanni12 said:


> Earl Thomas (Seahawks player) proposed to his girlfriend



That's a woman's hand?


----------



## simona monica

YSoLovely said:


> I hope the "new" ring is just a statement piece she chose to wear on the red carpet because it's not an improvement


100% agree. indeed, the first one was/is beautifull


----------



## hanni12

Rochelle Aytes (actress) is engaged to CJ Lindsey






zoomed in picture:






source: instagram


----------



## designer1

The ring Shawn gave Kaitlyn Bristowe on last night's The Bachelorette, was fabulous. A Neil Lane beauty reported to be approx $ 150 000, and about 3.5 carats. I tried to get a pic of it on Kelly & Michael this morning, but Kelly didn't even ask to see the ring. Looking forward to seeing a great close up of this beauty!


----------



## hanni12

some better pictures of Kaitlyn's ring:






source: eonline






source: people






source: dailymail


----------



## lucydee

I got a pic from last nights NBC Show Extra;  Celebrity News Segment.
Her ring is beautiful and estimated to be 150K.  This looks like a round brilliant diamond in a cushion halo.


----------



## lucydee

hanni12 said:


> some better pictures of Kaitlyn's ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: eonline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: dailymail



Man this ring is gorgeous!!  Love the cushion shape halo


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ very pretty, but definitely NOT worth 150k imo


----------



## 26Alexandra

I think it is wrong to estimate what a ring is worth. Only a diamond grader who has seen the ring in person, can estimate the worth.


----------



## hanni12

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ very pretty, but definitely NOT worth 150k imo



if it's really 3.5 carat 150k sounds reasonable. A flawless, D color, excellent round cut in that size can cost up to 300k.


----------



## Swanky

The reported "worth" is VERY different that their going rates.  The "worth" reported is always inflated.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

hanni12 said:


> if it's really 3.5 carat 150k sounds reasonable. A flawless, D color, excellent round cut in that size can cost up to 300k.




If you take notice, i did say IMO ( In My Opinion) I was not speaking about the ring's specifications nor was I stating that the ring does not truly cost that much. Trust me i know how expensive diamonds are, I have much experience in that field. Neil Lane (IMO) is no where near as noted as Harry Winston or GRAFF and therefore, it is not worth (IN MY OPINION) 150k.


----------



## SRICH76

Here's another shot of KimKW engagement ring. Source http://iconicrock.blogspot.com/2013/09/kim-kardashians-engagement-ring.html


----------



## SRICH76

This one is from Humphries; same source as the one above. The one from West is so much more beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

I think both are beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

SRICH76 said:


> This one is from Humphries; same source as the one above. The one from West is so much more beautiful.



I like this one more.


----------



## hanni12

I love emerald cuts, but the design of Kanye's ring is so much better. Kris' ring looks too chunky and heavy for her hand with the side stones and the wider band while Kanye's ring looks just right with the thin pave and the gorgeous cushion cut.


----------



## hanni12

Naya Rivera's enagegment ring from Ryan Dorsey
















(I think they got married half a year ago, but I don't think her ring was posted on here)


----------



## hanni12

*Michael Yo, actor and co-host of CBS' The Insider opted for a very original approach to his star-studded LA engagement to girlfriend, Miss Wyoming 2010, Claire Schreiner*











source: dailymail and instagram


----------



## Sassys

how many times are we going to post Kim K's ring.


----------



## lucydee

hanni12 said:


> Naya Rivera's enagegment ring from Ryan Dorsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think they got married half a year ago, but I don't think her ring was posted on here)



I happen to love Naya's ring, I posted it here when they got married..  Thanks for reminding me to look at her ring again, because its super pretty 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrity-engagement-rings-73986-468.html#post27144282


----------



## applecidered

hanni12 said:


> *Katie Maloney&#8217;s Engagement Ring From Tom Schwartz* (they're co stars on "Vanderpump Rules", a reality show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: hollywoodlife.com


Wow that is a unique and stunning "chic" ring! She looks like she can pull that one off. A lot of the other ones on this thread look kind of similar to one another.


----------



## Docjeun

Sassys said:


> how many times are we going to post Kim K's ring.


I hate to say it but I love looking at her ring, doesn't matter how many times.


----------



## ame

Trulyadiva said:


> I hate to say it but I love looking at her ring, doesn't matter how many times.



Damn skippy.


----------



## Swanky

They're beautiful


----------



## Shelovesbling

Sassys said:


> how many times are we going to post Kim K's ring.


lol I agree.


----------



## hanni12

*Hugh Hefner's son Cooper gets engaged to Harry Potter actress girlfriend Scarlett Byrne*














> As the young heir to one of the world's biggest porn empires he has been able to live a carefree life so far.
> But it seems the Playboy days are already over for Hugh Hefner's 23-year-old son Cooper, as he is now engaged to his Harry Potter actress girlfriend Scarlett Byrne.
> The excited bride-to-be was quick to post an image on Instagram of her cuddling up with Cooper in bed and showing off her generously sized engagement ring.
> 
> The smitten English actress said: 'I was lucky enough to fall in love with my best friend.'
> Cooper also tweeted his own collage of images and said: 'To many more adventures with this lovely lady.'
> And his 89-year-old father also took to Twitter to say: Sending love and congratulations to my son Cooper and his fiancee Scarlett on their engagement!'
> According to Us Weekly, Cooper flew with Scarlett to her native London so he could ask for her father's permission before popping the question on Tuesday.
> Scarlett, 24, played Pansy Parkinson in the hit Harry Potter movies and has also appeared in TV shows The Vampire Diaries and Falling Skies.



source: dailymail


----------



## Dany_37

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're beautiful



Gotta agree!  Both are stunners and I loveeee looking at them and dreaming!


----------



## designer1

SRICH76 said:


> This one is from Humphries; same source as the one above. The one from West is so much more beautiful.


I like this stunner bestmore finger coverage, so elegant!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Jennifer Anniston's wedding ring.


----------



## lucydee

BAGWANNABE said:


> Jennifer Anniston's wedding ring.



I like it!
The ring suits her, very beautiful!


----------



## Docjeun

Don't like it at all!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

BAGWANNABE said:


> Jennifer Anniston's wedding ring.




Love it, it's totally her! Understated elegance.


----------



## ame

I love it.  I know with Brad she wore a band all the time as well, and it was a "plain with a twist" band too.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Love it. Love her she was my favorite on Friends.


----------



## Docjeun

Maybe it's because I have a "friend" who I'm not thrilled about and she has one very similar.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

BAGWANNABE said:


> Jennifer Anniston's wedding ring.



I love it's presence and simplicity. And, I'm a fan of yellow gold


----------



## deltalady

Rapper Ludacris' wife's ring


----------



## hanni12

deltalady said:


> Rapper Ludacris' wife's ring



I think she has an baguette halo around it, something like this:











it doesn't looks like a whole stone to me, when you looks at the outer facets at the bottom and the top it doesn't look like an emerald cut. and I think I can see a bit of a gap at the top between the halo and the diamond.

if that's really a halo it's really clever and it does look like one huge whole rock. Not trying to take anything away from it. Gorgeous ring!


----------



## Jen123

deltalady said:


> Rapper Ludacris' wife's ring




Wow I actually really like this ring. It's huge but classy!


----------



## Jayne1

hanni12 said:


> I think she has an baguette halo around it, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't looks like a whole stone to me, when you looks at the outer facets at the bottom and the top it doesn't look like an emerald cut. and I think I can see a bit of a gap at the top between the halo and the diamond.
> 
> if that's really a halo it's really clever and it does look like one huge whole rock. Not trying to take anything away from it. Gorgeous ring!



I agree - very clever and gorgeous!


----------



## hanni12

*Alison Brie & Dave Franco Engaged*






source: hollywoodlife.com


----------



## simona monica

Actress Jennifer Finnigan unique engagement ring:
http://www.glamour.com/weddings/blo.../08/unique-engagement-rings-jennifer-finnigan


----------



## Swanky

From link^


----------



## amoxie92

^ love it!


----------



## mysterymouse

People confirmed that Alison's ring was designed by Irene Neuwirth. I think it might be either this one or a custom version that's very similar. 

http://www.people.com/article/dave-franco-alison-brie-engaged


----------



## jmaemonte

Julianne Hough (US Weekly)
Lorraine Schwartz - 6 carats


----------



## jmaemonte

Julianne Hough (US Weekly)


----------



## CATEYES

jmaemonte said:


> Julianne Hough (US Weekly)
> Lorraine Schwartz - 6 carats



Wow, it's gorgeous! Reminds me of Blake Lively's.


----------



## 26Alexandra

It looks a lot like Kim K's ring.


----------



## lucydee

jmaemonte said:


> Julianne Hough (US Weekly)



Wow, I didn't even know she was seeing someone steady.  The ring reminds me a lot of Blake Lively ring. Its gorgeous!
Who is she engaged to?


----------



## jmaemonte

lucydee said:


> Wow, I didn't even know she was seeing someone steady.  The ring reminds me a lot of Blake Lively ring. Its gorgeous!
> Who is she engaged to?



It reminds me of Blake's ring as well. I think it is gorgeous too. She's engaged to Brooks Laich who is a professional hockey player.


----------



## Docjeun

It's beautiful and shows off the diamond really well but I'm always afraid of the stone falling out of those wire like bands.


----------



## ame

It is gorgeous but 4 prongs on that honker makes me nervous!


----------



## simona monica

Luke Janklow and Xela Mandel&#8217;s Wedding in Turks and Caicos - wedding bands and engagement ring (by JAR)
http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13300150/luke-janklow-wedding/#1
http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13300150/luke-janklow-wedding/#3
http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13300150/luke-janklow-wedding/#11


----------



## hanni12

simona monica said:


> Luke Janklow and Xela Mandels Wedding in Turks and Caicos - wedding bands and engagement ring (by JAR)
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13300150/luke-janklow-wedding/#1
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13300150/luke-janklow-wedding/#3
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13300150/luke-janklow-wedding/#11



pictures from the link:


----------



## Jen123

jmaemonte said:


> Julianne Hough (US Weekly)
> 
> Lorraine Schwartz - 6 carats




Pretty ring! That looks much bigger than 6 carats!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Definitely looks bigger. Too much ring for me. Lol. Pretty though.


----------



## kate6sorchensky

Funny how (the P*rn lady) has a bigger rock then the rest


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

kate6sorchensky said:


> Funny how (the P*rn lady) has a bigger rock then the rest




Who?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Mary Kate Olsen engagement ring


----------



## designer1

Now that Chad and Avril have split, I wonder if she'll sell those beautiful (HUGE) diamond rings to me&#8230;lol
I love the pear shape ring he gave her on their anniversary.


----------



## designer1

lucydee said:


> Wow, I didn't even know she was seeing someone steady.  The ring reminds me a lot of Blake Lively ring. Its gorgeous!
> Who is she engaged to?


She's engaged to an NHL'er


----------



## SRICH76

Julianne Hough - Source www.popsugar.com


----------



## SRICH76

More Julianne H.


----------



## SRICH76

Julianne H.


----------



## SRICH76

Julianne Hough Engagement Ring


----------



## chinkee21

That's only 6-carats? Looks huge! It's gorgeous!


----------



## sammytheMUA

SRICH76 said:


> Julianne H.



Absolutely breathtaking!
I think this my favorite ring in this thread


----------



## GoGlam

That looks smaller than 6 to me. I recently tried on a 4 and it looked bigger than that, plus it looks like I have a larger finger than Julianne (I'm a size 5.65).

Ovals surfaces usually appear larger than round.


----------



## Swanky

I think it looks like 6.  My RB is nearly 4 {3.7} and my finger is 3.75 and mine doesn't look anywhere near that large.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

SRICH76 said:


> Julianne Hough Engagement Ring




Reminds me of the Kanye and Kim ring


----------



## The_pink_house3

Has Mila Kunis wedding band been posted? Also would love to see Julianne and Blakes rings side by side!


----------



## melvel

I love Mary Kate's ring.  So unique.


----------



## hanni12

The_pink_house3 said:


> Has Mila Kunis wedding band been posted? Also would love to see Julianne and Blakes rings side by side!



Mila's wedding band:


----------



## Gixxer

The_pink_house3 said:


> Has Mila Kunis wedding band been posted? Also would love to see Julianne and Blakes rings side by side!


 
Good question. I had a look and the rings looks almost identical (to me!) the only difference being the bands I think? Not even a huge amount - even the prongs are the same...


The first one is Julianne's ring from usweekly.com, the second is Blake's from popsugar...
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...h-shares-engagement-ring-photos-story-2015278


----------



## GoGlam

Gixxer said:


> Good question. I had a look and the rings looks almost identical (to me!) the only difference being the bands I think? Not even a huge amount - even the prongs are the same...
> 
> 
> The first one is Julianne's ring from usweekly.com, the second is Blake's from popsugar...
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...h-shares-engagement-ring-photos-story-2015278




In these photos I have to take back one of my earlier posts, Julianne's definitely looks like a 6.


----------



## RadiancB

JLo has a big rock!!!


----------



## RadiancB

sonalsahrawat said:


> Bollywood Celebrity Aishwarya Rai Beautiful Wedding Ring
> 
> stylishpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/aishwarya-rai-wedding-ring.jpg




I do not think that is her wedding ring! Looks like something worn for the event only!


----------



## hanni12

*Liberty Ross Flashes Huge Engagement Ring Following Jimmy Iovine Engagement Announcement*











source: usweekly.com


----------



## hanni12

*He put a ring on it! Jade Roper shows off her new jewellery after Tanner Tolbert popped the question on Bachelor In Paradise finale
*






Although this seasons Bachelor in Paradise beach was strewn with broken hearts, one couple, Tanner Tolbert and Jade Roper, rose above the drama from the start  and now theyre extending that paradise a little longer as a blissfully engaged couple.

The 2-carat Neil Lane engagement ring Tolbert picked out for his bride-to-be. Tanner loved the elegant simplicity of the ring and thought Jade would just love the unusual way the emerald-cut diamond was set, says Lane, the Bachelor franchises go-to jewelry designer.

The hand-crafted diamond and platinum ring features an emerald-cut diamond elegantly set on its side and accented with 12 round brilliant-cut diamonds.











source: dailymail and people


----------



## jbweyer

Not feeling it.


----------



## cherylc

LOVE julianne's ring!!! used to be obsessed with cushions but now i'm all about the oval. but would it kill her to get a fresh mani? those chipped nails are killing me. lol.


----------



## Swanky

*'You swept me off my feet!' Heiress Lydia Hearst celebrates engagement to Chris Hardwick... hours after he wins an Emmy
*






    That's some bling: The 43-year-old CEO  of Nerdist Industries presented his heiress girlfriend with a vintage  diamond ring that once belonged to her grandmother Catherine, the  daughter of famed newspaper magnet Randolph Hearst


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Hardwick-hours-won-Emmy.html#ixzz3lek0dpI7http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## chessmont

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'You swept me off my feet!' Heiress Lydia Hearst celebrates engagement to Chris Hardwick... hours after he wins an Emmy
> *
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/13/16/2C4535FE00000578-0-image-a-4_1442159527504.jpg
> 
> That's some bling: The 43-year-old CEO  of Nerdist Industries presented his heiress girlfriend with a vintage  diamond ring that once belonged to her grandmother Catherine, the  daughter of famed newspaper magnet Randolph Hearst
> 
> Don't love it but the sentimental value cannot be denied.


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'You swept me off my feet!' Heiress Lydia Hearst celebrates engagement to Chris Hardwick... hours after he wins an Emmy
> *
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/13/16/2C4535FE00000578-0-image-a-4_1442159527504.jpg
> 
> That's some bling: The 43-year-old CEO  of Nerdist Industries presented his heiress girlfriend with a vintage  diamond ring that once belonged to her grandmother Catherine, the  daughter of famed newspaper magnet Randolph Hearst
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Hardwick-hours-won-Emmy.html#ixzz3lek0dpI7http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
> ​




I squealed. I clapped like a nerd when it Was announced on @midnight and hit his Instagram feed. I just love him and I love that he's finally happy and found someone that seems perfect for him. I mean, she commissioned a ghostbusters figurine in his likeness. I love that her family likes him enough that the ring was a family ring, even. They're cute.


----------



## hanni12

*Diamonds are a girl's best friend! Emmy Rossum shows off huge new engagement ring two weeks after Sam Esmail's proposal*

It has been two weeks since she accepted Sam Esmail's proposal, and Emmy Rossum showed off her engagement ring on Monday while out in Beverly Hills.
The 29-year-old, who celebrated her birthday on Saturday, flashed the impressive sparkler while running errands.
And it's not hard to see why Emmy said 'yes' after being shown the classically gorgeous ring, with a round diamond and silver band.












source. instyle/dailymail


----------



## hanni12

*Rick Ross (rapper) is engaged to Lira Mercer ("model")*











source: snapchat/instagram


----------



## hanni12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'You swept me off my feet!' Heiress Lydia Hearst celebrates engagement to Chris Hardwick... hours after he wins an Emmy
> *
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/13/16/2C4535FE00000578-0-image-a-4_1442159527504.jpg
> 
> That's some bling: The 43-year-old CEO  of Nerdist Industries presented his heiress girlfriend with a vintage  diamond ring that once belonged to her grandmother Catherine, the  daughter of famed newspaper magnet Randolph Hearst
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Hardwick-hours-won-Emmy.html#ixzz3lek0dpI7http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
> ​



That ring is probably gorgeous, it's just a ****ty zoomed in picture. He should also have given it a good cleaning at the jewelers before he gave it to her, it looks like there it's still cloudy with grease from the person that's worn it before.


----------



## Chloe302225

hanni12 said:


> That ring is probably gorgeous, it's just a ****ty zoomed in picture. He should also have given it a good cleaning at the jewelers before he gave it to her, it looks like there it's still cloudy with grease from the person that's worn it before.



According to his instagram it is at the jewellers to be sized so that was probably an old  picture


----------



## sammytheMUA

hanni12 said:


> *Rick Ross (rapper) is engaged to Lira Mercer ("model")*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: snapchat/instagram


Diamond looks super yellow..... I don't think it's a fancy color either.


----------



## shiny_things

The Krupp diamond is a beautiful stone in itself, but I find it obnoxious as a ring and Liz did not have the fingers to pull it off.

There I said it!


----------



## Docjeun

hanni12 said:


> *Rick Ross (rapper) is engaged to Lira Mercer ("model")*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: snapchat/instagram



I'm not fond of a wide band paired with an engagement ring but I have to say that I love this.  The engagement ring is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## Docjeun

And yes, the stone does look very yellow.


----------



## Molls

shiny_things said:


> The Krupp diamond is a beautiful stone in itself, but I find it obnoxious as a ring and Liz did not have the fingers to pull it off.
> 
> There I said it!




She might not have had the fingers, but she had the personality.


----------



## Docjeun

I think she had both.


----------



## Sassys

*Engaged! Playboy pinup Bridget Marquardt, 42, accepts proposal from beau of  seven years Nick Carpenter after he gives her a diamond SPIDER ring *


*The model and the director met in  2008 and have been together ever since*
*Bridget shared news of her  engagement on Instagram with a photo*
*In the snap she is wearing a spider  ring with a sign in the background*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3256773/Bridget-Marquardt-42-accepts-proposal-beau-seven-years-Nick-Carpenter-gives-diamond-SPIDER-ring.html#ixzz3nQfn8U9r


----------



## Bag*Snob

Yea....no.... I don't think I want a spider ring for my engagement.


----------



## rock_girl

chessmont said:


> Swanky Mama Of Three said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'You swept me off my feet!' Heiress Lydia Hearst celebrates engagement to Chris Hardwick... hours after he wins an Emmy
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/09/13/16/2C4535FE00000578-0-image-a-4_1442159527504.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That's some bling: The 43-year-old CEO  of Nerdist Industries presented his heiress girlfriend with a vintage  diamond ring that once belonged to her grandmother Catherine, the  daughter of famed newspaper magnet Randolph Hearst
> 
> 
> 
> Don't love it but the sentimental value cannot be denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stated on his show @Midnight that it's a family ring and he worked with her mom to surprise her with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Sassys said:


> *Engaged! Playboy pinup Bridget Marquardt, 42, accepts proposal from beau of  seven years Nick Carpenter after he gives her a diamond SPIDER ring *
> 
> 
> *The model and the director met in  2008 and have been together ever since*
> *Bridget shared news of her  engagement on Instagram with a photo*
> *In the snap she is wearing a spider  ring with a sign in the background*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3256773/Bridget-Marquardt-42-accepts-proposal-beau-seven-years-Nick-Carpenter-gives-diamond-SPIDER-ring.html#ixzz3nQfn8U9r



Nothing says love like a big ole' spider


----------



## Swanky

Waited seven years for that. . . .?
No ma'am.


----------



## leechiyong

Lol, trying not to be judgey as I have a non-traditional ring and say go with what makes her happy, but a spider?!?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

If she waits another 7 years will he take it back?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I can see the spider as a right hand ring, especially if you're into arachnology. And I like (and have) non-traditional e-rings/wedding bands.

I hope she's happy with her fiancé (first), the ring (second).


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thingofbeauty said:


> If she waits another 7 years will he take it back?





a girl can dream right? hahaha


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> If she waits another 7 years will he take it back?


 

I'll take a spider ring over that nasty ring one of the Olsen twins got. That ring is such an insult. Along with Ashlee Simpson's ring.


----------



## Sassys

SRICH76 said:


> Julianne Hough Engagement Ring


 
Gorgeous ring; but seriously, how hard is it to get your nails done. Grown woman with chipped nails is a no no.


----------



## simona monica

See Dancing With the Stars Pro Witney Carson's Engagement Ring
http://uk.eonline.com/news/703028/see-dancing-with-the-stars-pro-witney-carson-s-engagement-ring


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> I'll take a spider ring over that nasty ring one of the Olsen twins got. That ring is such an insult. Along with Ashlee Simpson's ring.


But&#8230;but&#8230;I love this ring...


----------



## Swanky

I think Olsen's ring is very cool


----------



## Dany_37

Sassys said:


> *Engaged! Playboy pinup Bridget Marquardt, 42, accepts proposal from beau of  seven years Nick Carpenter after he gives her a diamond SPIDER ring *
> 
> 
> *The model and the director met in  2008 and have been together ever since*
> *Bridget shared news of her  engagement on Instagram with a photo*
> *In the snap she is wearing a spider  ring with a sign in the background*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3256773/Bridget-Marquardt-42-accepts-proposal-beau-seven-years-Nick-Carpenter-gives-diamond-SPIDER-ring.html#ixzz3nQfn8U9r



While I wouldn't want something like this for myself, I think it fits Bridget's quirky, off-kilter style.  Congrats to the couple!


----------



## Dany_37

SRICH76 said:


> More Julianne H.



I love the just as well.  Ring is stunning!


----------



## Julide

rock_girl said:


> chessmont said:
> 
> 
> 
> He stated on his show @Midnight that it's a family ring and he worked with her mom to surprise her with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, family ring? Wow....
Click to expand...


----------



## Julide

Sassys said:


> I'll take a spider ring over that nasty ring one of the Olsen twins got. That ring is such an insult. Along with Ashlee Simpson's ring.



MK's ring is fab! It is for someone who likes antique jewelry. Which is not for everyone.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I think both of those ring are ugly. IMO. I would have given them back. &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56875;&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## Shelovesbling

OH yeah along with Ashley Simpson ring. I rather have a plain band then anyone of those three. Ugh.


----------



## Docjeun

Me too!


----------



## baglover1973

Sassys said:


> *Engaged! Playboy pinup Bridget Marquardt, 42, accepts proposal from beau of  seven years Nick Carpenter after he gives her a diamond SPIDER ring *
> 
> 
> *The model and the director met in  2008 and have been together ever since*
> *Bridget shared news of her  engagement on Instagram with a photo*
> *In the snap she is wearing a spider  ring with a sign in the background*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3256773/Bridget-Marquardt-42-accepts-proposal-beau-seven-years-Nick-Carpenter-gives-diamond-SPIDER-ring.html#ixzz3nQfn8U9r



wow, she waited to be married and THIS is what he came up with??? sorry but ICK.


----------



## baglover1973

Shelovesbling said:


> OH yeah along with Ashley Simpson ring. I rather have a plain band then anyone of those three. Ugh.



+1 I don't like Ashely's ring....it's just strange.


----------



## Docjeun

Julide said:


> MK's ring is fab! It is for someone who likes antique jewelry. Which is not for everyone.



But as an engagement ring....


----------



## mistikat

It's vintage Cartier ... I think it's kind of great. Some more info on it and other photos:

https://intotemptation.wordpress.co...day-mary-kate-olsens-cartier-engagement-ring/


----------



## hanni12

Sassys said:


> *Engaged! Playboy pinup Bridget Marquardt, 42, accepts proposal from beau of  seven years Nick Carpenter after he gives her a diamond SPIDER ring *
> 
> 
> *The model and the director met in  2008 and have been together ever since*
> *Bridget shared news of her  engagement on Instagram with a photo*
> *In the snap she is wearing a spider  ring with a sign in the background*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3256773/Bridget-Marquardt-42-accepts-proposal-beau-seven-years-Nick-Carpenter-gives-diamond-SPIDER-ring.html#ixzz3nQfn8U9r



Lord that's one ugly ring, it's also impractical and won't last too long with daily wear. I felt really sorry for her until I read the she loves it. She has a quirky personality, I hope she picked the ring herself and is just not saying it to make her man happy.


----------



## hanni12

MK's ring is just old fashioned in a bad way.

Not everything vintage looks good or stylish. It just not something I would wear, much less as an engagement ring my whole life.


----------



## hanni12

Ashley's ring is ugly too. people need to stop mixing pink stones and marquise cuts, reminds me of a vagina.


----------



## Julide

mistikat said:


> It's vintage Cartier ... I think it's kind of great. Some more info on it and other photos:
> 
> https://intotemptation.wordpress.co...day-mary-kate-olsens-cartier-engagement-ring/



Thank you for the information. I totally love her ring!


----------



## VuittonPrince

Sassys said:


> I'll take a spider ring over that nasty ring one of the Olsen twins got. That ring is such an insult. Along with Ashlee Simpson's ring.



What a beautiful ring


----------



## littleblackbag

mistikat said:


> It's vintage Cartier ... I think it's kind of great. Some more info on it and other photos:
> 
> https://intotemptation.wordpress.co...day-mary-kate-olsens-cartier-engagement-ring/



I rather love it I have to say. I think it works for her really well.


----------



## chessmont

littleblackbag said:


> i rather love it i have to say. I think it works for her really well.



+1


----------



## Docjeun

hanni12 said:


> MK's ring is just old fashioned in a bad way.
> 
> Not everything vintage looks good or stylish. It just not something I would wear, much less as an engagement ring my whole life.




I doubt she'll be wearing it her whole life, these marriages never last.


----------



## Docjeun

littleblackbag said:


> I rather love it I have to say. I think it works for her really well.



I agree that it works for her very well, when you consider her "style" which leaves alot to be desired IMO.


----------



## mistikat

The look of MKs ring is very consistent with jewelry from the late 1940s/early 1950s. I'm not a fan of a lot of contemporary engagement ring styles, but they are popular because so many others love them. Jewellery is such a personal thing, which is one of the reasons I love it. I think this is a really unique setting, and I would have happily worn it. And most important, she obviously thinks it works for her.


----------



## Swanky

'MEET MY HANDSOME FIANCÉ': Country singer Raelynn, 21, of The Voice is set to marry longtime boyfriend Joshua Davis


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sal-boyfriend-Joshua-Davis.html#ixzz3oZqSMbX0


----------



## shiny_things

Ugh, people need to stop doing the hand over the mouth showing off the ring pose when they get engaged.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^hahaha :lolots::lolots:


----------



## The_pink_house3

Has Nikki Reeds engagment/wedding band been posted? Thanks


----------



## simona monica

The_pink_house3 said:


> Has Nikki Reeds engagment/wedding band been posted? Thanks


Here you are!
http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/N...tures-Ian-Somerhalder-36844760#photo-36845457


----------



## The_pink_house3

I can't tell if Nikki's wedding band is a stack or one thick band? Her engagment ring is GORGEOUS&#128525;


----------



## Chloe302225

Nikki Reed's engagement ring


----------



## Julide

mistikat said:


> The look of MKs ring is very consistent with jewelry from the late 1940s/early 1950s. I'm not a fan of a lot of contemporary engagement ring styles, but they are popular because so many others love them. Jewellery is such a personal thing, which is one of the reasons I love it. I think this is a really unique setting, and I would have happily worn it. And most important, she obviously thinks it works for her.



Well said! ITA!!


----------



## Pork and Bud

Anyone seen Bridget Moynahan's new ring?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Chinese actress Angelababy's $1.5m engagement ring. Her wedding apparently cost $31m...


----------



## hanni12

Thingofbeauty said:


> Chinese actress Angelababy's $1.5m engagement ring. Her wedding apparently cost $31m...



Her ring is beautiful, but it didn't cost 1.5 m

Her ring is from Chaumet:






http://www.chaumet.com/bridal-josephine-aigrette-imperiale-ring-082611

The pear is around 5 carat.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> Her ring is beautiful, but it didn't cost 1.5 m
> 
> Her ring is from Chaumet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chaumet.com/bridal-josephine-aigrette-imperiale-ring-082611
> 
> The pear is around 5 carat.


All the articles I read said that was the cost of the ring so that's what I put.


----------



## cdtracing

Thingofbeauty said:


> Chinese actress Angelababy's $1.5m engagement ring. Her wedding apparently cost $31m...





hanni12 said:


> Her ring is beautiful, but it didn't cost 1.5 m
> 
> Her ring is from Chaumet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chaumet.com/bridal-josephine-aigrette-imperiale-ring-082611
> 
> The pear is around 5 carat.



Holy cow!!!  That's a whopper!!  Very unique & so different!!  Quite beautiful!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

cdtracing said:


> Holy cow!!!  That's a whopper!!  Very unique & so different!!  Quite beautiful!


It is very different. It's called the Josephine Aigrette Imperiale.


----------



## hanni12

Thingofbeauty said:


> All the articles I read said that was the cost of the ring so that's what I put.



I didn't mean to come off as rude. Sorry. 

I was just adding information and saying that the ring didn't cost so much. It wasn't directed at you at all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> I didn't mean to come off as rude. Sorry.
> 
> I was just adding information and saying that the ring didn't cost so much. It wasn't directed at you at all.


No problem. I didn't think the ring cost that much either but when I saw it on Forbes as well I thought it had to be true.


----------



## bmini

Wow, I just Googled that woman. She has completely erased her ethnicity from her face.


----------



## lucydee

Derek Jeter is officially engaged to model Hannah Davis.  Here is a pic of them together, great looking couple 
Does anyone have a pic of the ring Derek gave Hannah?  I couldn't find a pic of the ring.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

lucydee said:


> Derek Jeter is officially engaged to model Hannah Davis.  Here is a pic of them together, great looking couple
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of the ring Derek gave Hannah?  I couldn't find a pic of the ring.




I have zero idea who she is but she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## TWINMAMA

BAGWANNABE said:


> Jennifer Anniston's wedding ring.



Love this look!  So elegant!


----------



## TWINMAMA

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrienne Bosh has a beautiful ring. I love that the guys also had championship rings made for the wives.



I am not normally a fan of super wide diamond wedding bands, but her e-ring and wedding band look quite lovely together!


----------



## TWINMAMA

SwankyCat said:


> great shot of Amal Alamuddin's engagement ring at the wedding



Gorgeous!  Classic!  Elegant!   This is a perfect engagement ring!


----------



## hanni12

*First look at the ring Derek Jeter gave Hannah Davis
*







Hannah Davis and Derek Jeter are headed down the aisle &#8212; but first, they&#8217;ll conquer the streets of Manhattan.

The model showed off her stunning engagement ring from her 41-year-old fiancé as she strolled down Fifth Avenue with her mom on Monday.

The eye-popping ring features either a classic round or cushion cut diamond that&#8217;s between 4 and 6 carats, a handful of jewelers in the Diamond District estimated. One told Page Six that considering the high-quality rock Jeter can afford, the ring likely set him back between $150,000 and $200,000.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a classic, timeless piece,&#8221; noted one jeweler. &#8220;Classic is always in.&#8221;

Another seller noted that the ring is probably on the larger side of the 4- to 6-carat range because 5-foot-10 Davis has large hands, which would dwarf a ring.

Modal Trigger
Jeter and DavisPhoto: Splash News
Wearing a black jacket, form-fitting jeans and boots and shielding her face with sunglasses, the 25-year-old beauty walked arm-in-arm with mom Deborah as she clutched a coffee cup.

Meanwhile, the retired Yankee ventured out separately to head to a meeting in Midtown.

Jeter popped the question late last month and was said to have been planning the proposal for some time. The pair has been dating on and off since 2012.

&#8220;It was for their [three-year] anniversary,&#8221; a source confirmed to Page Six.

The source added Jeter had even asked Davis&#8217; parents &#8220;for permission&#8221; for her hand in marriage &#8220;a few months ago.&#8221;

But the baseball great canceled a scheduled appearance last week just as news broke he&#8217;d popped the question, bailing on a party for DuJour magazine&#8217;s inaugural &#8220;Gamechangers&#8221; issue along with Katie Couric and Brian Chesky.

On Tuesday, Jeter referred to Davis as his fiancée in a post on The Players&#8217; Tribune in which he wrote about his life as a dog owner.

&#8220;I had no idea what I was in for as a new dog owner,&#8221; he wrote. &#8216;[The dog] was a Christmas gift last year from my fiancée, whose family had Mastiffs growing up. I&#8217;ve never owned a pet in my life.&#8221;

http://pagesix.com/2015/11/03/see-the-stunning-sparkler-derek-jeter-bought-hannah-davis/


----------



## TWINMAMA

SwankyCat said:


> Another favorite of mine....Jessica B's..



I love this ring also!  Such a great way to wear a large stone.  Just beautiful!


----------



## beklah324

I guess no one watched The Girls Next Door.   The second I saw the spider ring, I wasn't surprised.  It fits Bridget's personality and love of all things creepy crawly and Halloweeny.  It's better than another halo ring that looks like every other person's ring in existence.


----------



## hanni12

Clear pictures of *Hannah Davis' engagement ring from Derek Jeter*













> From world renowned bachelor to happily engaged, Derek Jeter finally found a woman to make him put a ring on itbut just how much did that ring cost him?
> 
> According to Forevermark Diamond Expert Kristen Trustey, Hannah Davis' engagement ring had quite the hefty price tag attached to it.
> 
> Trustey explains, "Hannah's engagement ring looks to be a classic round brilliant solitaire diamond ring of approximately 4-5 set in platinum or white gold. Assuming that Derek sprung for a center diamond of the highest quality in terms of clarity and color, I would estimate the value to be between $350-$450K."
> 
> Damn! He must have some seriously good taste.



source: eonline and gettyimages


----------



## lucydee

Thanks for posting clear pics of Hannah ring.   I love it!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like her ring.


----------



## luvchnl

bmini said:


> Wow, I just Googled that woman. She has completely erased her ethnicity from her face.




 Me to, after your comment lol.  Googled before and after plastic surgery.  Wow!


----------



## Swanky

Jamie Chung


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-spotted-time-tying-knot-Bryan-Greenberg.html


----------



## hanni12

*Iman Shumpert (NBA Player) and Teyana Taylor (singer) Are Engaged*











source: instagram and tmz


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> *Iman Shumpert (NBA Player) and Teyana Taylor (singer) Are Engaged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: instagram and tmz


Oh that ring is beautiful though.

Not sure how I feel about it as an engagement&#8230;oh who am I kidding! I'd take that ring anyhow I could get it!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

hanni12 said:


> *Iman Shumpert (NBA Player) and Teyana Taylor (singer) Are Engaged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: instagram and tmz


Gorgeous ring! Love when celebrities don't stick with the usual! They seem to be very compatible, best wishes!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

deltalady said:


> Rapper Ludacris' wife's ring


Don't care for ludacris or gaudy rings but this is really gorgeous!


----------



## hanni12

*Misty Copeland's (Ballerina) Engagement Ring from Olu Evans (attorney)
*


----------



## lucydee

hanni12 said:


> *Misty Copeland's (Ballerina) Engagement Ring from Olu Evans (attorney)*


 
Beautiful Ring!


----------



## azania

I am hairy myself but jeez she should wax, laser her arms.


----------



## Docjeun

azania said:


> I am hairy myself but jeez she should wax, laser her arms.



No kidding!!


----------



## hera4u

This is Indian actress Asins engagement  ring 
20 ct solitaire


----------



## hera4u

Asin


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hera4u said:


> Asin


Clearly I've made the wrong life choices...


----------



## CoastalCouture

OMG is this a diamond?


----------



## hera4u

Yep 20 ct Belgian diamond


----------



## Sassys

azania said:


> I am hairy myself but jeez she should wax, laser her arms.



This all day


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Clearly I've made the wrong life choices...



LOL!

Now really, who needs a diamond THAT big...(just kidding)


----------



## KaRoL90

Credit to Celebrities HQ Pictures


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> LOL!
> 
> Now really, who needs a diamond THAT big...(just kidding)


Puts up hand meekly...


----------



## Nimmo123

That's amazing!


----------



## hanni12

*Lydia Hearst engagement ring from Chris Hardwick
*












source: gettyimages

The picture posted a few pages ago was a bit grainy and too close, so here are some new ones.


----------



## katherinerbrigh

themommyguide.com/images/lifestyle/jennifer-aniston.jpg


----------



## hanni12

*Liv Tyler' Engagement Ring from David Gardner*






more pictures from gettyimages:


----------



## hanni12

*Kiely Williams (singer) Engaged To Boyfriend of 7 Years*

"After years of saving, waiting patiently (and sometimes not so patiently) he asked, and I answered! #happilyeverafter"


----------



## Docjeun

hanni12 said:


> *Liv Tyler' Engagement Ring from David Gardner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures from gettyimages:



She's still around? Why?


----------



## Chloe302225

Trulyadiva said:


> She's still around? Why?



She is in a successful t.v. show


----------



## Docjeun

Oh, ok.


----------



## hanni12

*Dancing With the Stars' Peta Murgatroyd and Maksim Chmerkovskiy Are Engaged*






Get ready for some new bling in the ballroom!
E! News has learned Maksim Chmerkovskiy popped the question to his leading lady Peta Murgatroyd Saturday night in Miami.
"I'm in love with you, and I want to be in love with you for the rest of my life," Maks told his girlfriend during the third night of performances for SWAY: A Dance Trilogy. What comes next is a proposal that got the entire audience cheering and up on their feet.
"She said 'yes,'" the former Dancing With the Stars pro wrote on Instagram with a photo from the magical proposal.

His brother Val Chmerkovskiy also confirmed the news with his own heartfelt post on social media moments after the show ended.
"I love the two of you will all my heart. You have my brothers loyalty, heart. His one and only for the rest of his life," he wrote. "You're family now and that makes you my sister, the second most important woman in my life. What's mine is yours. Forever and always."
He continued, "Petachka your team got numbers now  #trapqueenfolife #famovereverything @petamurgatroyd @maksimc."


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> *Dancing With the Stars' Peta Murgatroyd and Maksim Chmerkovskiy Are Engaged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for some new bling in the ballroom!
> E! News has learned Maksim Chmerkovskiy popped the question to his leading lady Peta Murgatroyd Saturday night in Miami.
> "I'm in love with you, and I want to be in love with you for the rest of my life," Maks told his girlfriend during the third night of performances for SWAY: A Dance Trilogy. What comes next is a proposal that got the entire audience cheering and up on their feet.
> "She said 'yes,'" the former Dancing With the Stars pro wrote on Instagram with a photo from the magical proposal.
> 
> His brother Val Chmerkovskiy also confirmed the news with his own heartfelt post on social media moments after the show ended.
> "I love the two of you will all my heart. You have my brothers loyalty, heart. His one and only for the rest of his life," he wrote. "You're family now and that makes you my sister, the second most important woman in my life. What's mine is yours. Forever and always."
> He continued, "Petachka your team got numbers now  #trapqueenfolife #famovereverything @petamurgatroyd @maksimc."


Her body looks so strong and healthy.

I want Lydia Hearst's ring


----------



## TC1

Lydia Hearst's ring is a family heirloom ring right?. It's stunning.


----------



## Susimoo

Rory McIlroy (golfer) is engaged to Erica Stoll


----------



## pinky7129

hanni12 said:


> *Liv Tyler' Engagement Ring from David Gardner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures from gettyimages:




Her engagement ring caught my attention when I was with her at the airport. I saw someone blind me, and then realized it was her. She is beautiful too, as well as that ring.


----------



## hanni12

*'Ummmm so this happened!' Eva Longoria announces engagement to Jose Antonio Baston... as she shows off HUGE ruby ring 
*

Eva Longoria has announced her engagement to boyfriend Jose Antonio Baston.
The Desperate Housewives actress took to Instagram on Sunday to reveal that Jose, 47, proposed while on holiday in Dubai and showed off a stunning ruby engagement ring.
Sharing a picture of them kissing, Eva, 40, wrote: 'Ummmm so this happened....#Engaged #Dubai #Happiness (sic).'






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...announces-engagement-Jose-Antonio-Baston.html


----------



## ap.

Susimoo said:


> Rory McIlroy (golfer) is engaged to Erica Stoll



Pretty ring.

I hope this one sticks.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kyle Jenner posted this ring on Christmas Eve and Christmas day


----------



## Swanky

Looks like he has no idea what her ring size is.
And if it's an e-ring, she doesn't wear it on the correct finger.


----------



## hanni12

Close ups of Eva Longoria's new engagement ring:











source: dailymail


----------



## Chloe302225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks like he has no idea what her ring size is.
> And if it's an e-ring, she doesn't wear it on the correct finger.



She has said it is not an engagement ring.


----------



## ame

TC1 said:


> Lydia Hearst's ring is a family heirloom ring right?. It's stunning.


Yes, he was given that ring from her mother from the family collection, as it was her grandmothers or great grandmothers, and meant a lot to Lydia. He proposed with a ring pop because it wasn't resized in time.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kyle Jenner posted this ring on Christmas Eve and Christmas day


A diamond that size does not need a halo in my opinion. And we all know the only person in that relationship who can afford to buy that ring is Kylie


----------



## 26Alexandra

Thingofbeauty said:


> A diamond that size does not need a halo in my opinion. And we all know the only person in that relationship who can afford to buy that ring is Kylie




Maybe he's leasing it, like the car he "gave" her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

26Alexandra said:


> Maybe he's leasing it, like the car he "gave" her.


----------



## horse17

I dont think its a matter of the size of a diamond that determines if it "needs" a halo....I think its just a style............that said, I dont care for Kylies ring....


----------



## Dany_37

I'm not a Kardashian/Jenner fan but I think the ring is beautiful...regardless of who purchased it! I do think though that she is way too young to have a ring of that magnitude but I guess you have to consider the source.


----------



## Stephie2800

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kyle Jenner posted this ring on Christmas Eve and Christmas day



I don't get it. Is she engaged or what??


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Dany_37 said:


> I'm not a Kardashian/Jenner fan but I think the ring is beautiful...regardless of who purchased it! I do think though that she is way too young to have a ring of that magnitude but I guess you have to consider the source.


I think it's very pretty - the stone is lovely. And I agree. This may sound weird but the stone makes her seem even more "little girl lost", if that makes sense.


----------



## Dany_37

Thingofbeauty said:


> I think it's very pretty - the stone is lovely. And I agree. This may sound weird but the stone makes her seem even more "little girl lost", if that makes sense.



Completely agree and I get your point totally!


----------



## michelleq

lucydee said:


> Beautiful Ring!




Very Beautiful! Lovely couple!


----------



## Stephie2800

Susimoo said:


> Rory McIlroy (golfer) is engaged to Erica Stoll



I wonder if he is serious this time. (He left his ex Caroline shortly before their wedding a couple of years ago)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My first Post of 2016 is a beautiful diamond engagement ring for
Rudy Huxtable Actress Keshia Knight Pulliam Engaged To Former NFL Star Ed Hartwell


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Usher married Grace in Cuba, I am searching for a better photo.
Appears he gave Grace a great ring. I need carats and shape info

My guess is 10 ct for Grace Miguel Raymond from her husband Usher Raymond.


----------



## dooneybaby

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> My first Post of 2016 is a beautiful diamond engagement ring for
> Rudy Huxtable Actress Keshia Knight Pulliam Engaged To Former NFL Star Ed Hartwell


OMG, Keshia is going to marry the ex-husband of former "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Lisa Wu?


----------



## Theren

Skylar Austin and Anna Camp


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Julie Stiles. I love the bezel!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian 15 ct ring from Kanye West with blond hair.


----------



## Lapis

azania said:


> I am hairy myself but jeez she should wax, laser her arms.



Lasers and POC are tricky. My guess is she probably waxes during the season when she's dancing, and let's it grow otherwise; instead of risking scaring.


----------



## Gixxer

Rosie Huntington-Whitely and Jason Statham are engaged. I really like this couple for some reason, and it's about time they got engaged.

I find this to be such an elegant ring. I suppose I'm so used to seeing celebs with gaudy, ice-cube concoctions, but this is just beautiful. Picture via elle.com


----------



## hanni12

close up of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley's ring


----------



## Stephie2800

They are such a hot couple, and I love the ring!


----------



## cdtracing

hanni12 said:


> close up of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley's ring



That ring is such a timeless classic!  Unlike a lot of the Hollywood ultra bling, this will never go out of style.  It's a beautiful ring in it's simplicity.


----------



## lucydee

hanni12 said:


> close up of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley's ring



Gorgeous!
I love it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

hanni12 said:


> close up of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley's ring




Beautiful pick!!! And I love the fact that she chose a discreet nail color to showcase her ring.


----------



## ame

I also love them (he is freaking HOT!) and I was so excited to learn they're finally engaged. They are so discreet, and I also like that about them.


----------



## lucydee

Miguel and Longtime Girlfriend Nazanin Mandi Are Engaged!
pics from E Online.


----------



## Stephie2800

OMG, that ring!!


----------



## karo

Rosie's ring
http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/01/13/rosie-huntington-whiteley-engagement-ring-photos/


----------



## hanni12

Ray J Engaged to Princess Love


----------



## lucydee

karo said:


> View attachment 3240272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie's ring
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/01/13/rosie-huntington-whiteley-engagement-ring-photos/


 


I really love Rosie's Ring!
Its timeless!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> Ray J Engaged to Princess Love


What on earth is a "Princess Love?"


----------



## hanni12

Thingofbeauty said:


> What on earth is a "Princess Love?"



A stripper that used to smash Floyd Mayweather and is now engaged to the co-star of Kim Kardashian's sex tape who also happens to Brandy's brother.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> A stripper that used to smash Floyd Mayweather and is now engaged to the co-star of Kim Kardashian's sex tape who also happens to Brandy's brother.


That's quite a CV


----------



## cdtracing

hanni12 said:


> A stripper that used to smash Floyd Mayweather and is now engaged to the co-star of Kim Kardashian's sex tape who also happens to Brandy's brother.



I just spit out my coffee!!  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## brandy33

karo said:


> View attachment 3240272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie's ring
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2016/01/13/rosie-huntington-whiteley-engagement-ring-photos/


Beautiful!


----------



## brandy33

hanni12 said:


> A stripper that used to smash Floyd Mayweather and is now engaged to the co-star of Kim Kardashian's sex tape who also happens to Brandy's brother.


:lolots:


----------



## Stephie2800

hanni12 said:


> A stripper that used to smash Floyd Mayweather and is now engaged to the co-star of Kim Kardashian's sex tape who also happens to Brandy's brother.



Oh wow, sounds like a match made in HEAVEN!


----------



## azania

How many carats it Rosie's?


----------



## Stephie2800

azania said:


> How many carats it Rosie's?



Depending on her finger size, my guess would be maybe 3-3,5 ct.


----------



## rutabaga

wow Miguel did good!


----------



## lovehgss1

Theren said:


> Skylar Austin and Anna Camp



Closeup of the engagement ring of Skylar Astin and Anna Camp


----------



## The_pink_house3

I LOVE Rosies ring, shows that you don't need an obcene diamond. So classy and beautiful.


----------



## qwertyword

Close up of Emmy Rossum's ring


----------



## mrs moulds

hanni12 said:


> Close ups of Eva Longoria's new engagement ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: dailymail




I love rubies. What a beautiful ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

hanni12 said:


> *Rick Ross (rapper) is engaged to Lira Mercer ("model")*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: snapchat/instagram


 This is a typical rapper ring.  They don't think about class and style. It is just who has the larger diamond and who spends the most money.  I don't like this ring at all.


----------



## mrs moulds

hanni12 said:


> Naya Rivera's enagegment ring from Ryan Dorsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think they got married half a year ago, but I don't think her ring was posted on here)


 Heart be still!  Love this ring!


----------



## alessia70

Miley Cyrus and Liam Hemsworth 2.0? Her recent Insta pic


----------



## qwertyword

Maci from Teen Mom


----------



## Molls

hanni12 said:


> Close ups of Eva Longoria's new engagement ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: dailymail




Give me a sapphire, ruby or emerald any day! Eva's ring is just stunning [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## intaglio1968

lookingood35 said:


> jada pinkett smith's pear
> 
> pricescope.com/idealbb/files/jadahqcb10_122_529lo.jpg


thats a nice piece of jewelry


----------



## YSoLovely

Mariah Carey got engaged to an Australian Billionaire






dailymail



> British Fine  Jeweller, David Marshall of David Marshall London told MailOnline on  Friday that the ring could be worth as much as $7.5M.
> Marshall  explained: 'The stone appears to be an Emerald cut and if it is a D  Flawless (the highest colour grading and without flaws) it will be in  the region of $5M just for the stone at cost price.
> 'I would say that the retail value of the ring could be in the region of $7.5M'
> A second expert confirmed that the ring would be in excess of five million dollars.
> David  Allen, Creative Director 77Diamonds, had this to say: 'This emerald cut  diamond engagement ring looks to be around 30 carats and given Mariah&#8217;s  penchant for perfection it will no doubt be of the top colour and  clarity quality.
> 'Something  like this would be valued in excess of  $1.7M, the wholesale value of a  diamond D flawless would be around $4.5M and retail we would sell for  around $5M.
> Speaking to E! News, a source described 'the most breathtaking engagement ring'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Packer-engaged-year-dating.html#ixzz3xyJh4RHV
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes Mimi! 

I like it!


----------



## AnaTeresa

It's very Mariah.


----------



## Gixxer

YSoLovely said:


> Mariah Carey got engaged to an Australian Billionaire
> 
> View attachment 3248990
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248991
> 
> dailymail





Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes Mimi!
> 
> I like it!



I approve too. It's the Elizabeth Taylor-esque size we haven't seen in generations. I even like her better now she's with him; she seems very happy. Good for them both. What a stone though. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Gixxer said:


> I approve too. It's the Elizabeth Taylor-esque size we haven't seen in generations. I even like her better now she's with him; she seems very happy. Good for them both. What a stone though. Unbelieveable.


Yes. I hope he's good to her and vice versa. Mimi's life is like a Lifetime movie/Barbara Cartland novel/Dynasty reboot all rolled into one. 

I NEED Mariah to be married to a billionaire. Could you imagine the antics she'll get up to?


----------



## ame

Those valuations assume it's not from a place like Leviev!  I think I read it was a 35ct.


----------



## hanni12

> Packer called on jewelry designer Wilfredo Rosado, a friend of Carey&#8217;s for more than 25 years, to create the showstopping ring. &#8220;I took the standards super high, and I wanted to create a ring that could not be measured up to,&#8221; says Rosado. The design and construction took two weeks and an &#8220;army of craftsman&#8221; that included measurement specialists and an expert well versed in the handling of such a large stone. &#8220;What is really most interesting about the ring are the proportions&#8212;the stone is so large, but we were able to create a beautiful balance with the overall simplicity of the design,&#8221; says Rosado. &#8220;It was about mixing simplicity with volume, which is very difficult to do.&#8221; Rosado included only two other (relatively) small, tapered baguettes on either side of the center stone, a look that he says he devised after having conversations over the years with Carey about the styles she prefers. &#8220;She obviously has a strong point of view about what she likes,&#8221; Rosado says. &#8220;We have the same taste, and when it came down to it, I really wanted to create something for her that was about new beginnings. I wanted to give her something super sophisticated and something that took away all of the embellishments that a lot of people use when they design engagement rings these days. But it is epic. It&#8217;s an epic ring for an epic time in her life.&#8221;
> 
> As for Packer&#8217;s involvement? &#8220;We really only had just over two weeks to pull it off, working 12 hour a days, and I consulted with James about the ring three different times during the process,&#8221; says Rosado. &#8220;He wanted to create something very rare and very beautiful around this diamond he chose, and I followed his lead.&#8221; Rosado notes that he also left a small empty space on the backside of the band, as Packer said that he wanted to eventually engrave a special sentiment to Carey.
> 
> While the designer might have had direction from the groom-to-be, Rosado still felt some creative pressure on a personal level. &#8220;This was the most challenging piece of jewelry I&#8217;ve ever designed,&#8221; he says. &#8220;I wanted to create the most gorgeous ring for my dear friend, but I also wanted to create the most stunning ring for one of the most iconic divas of our generation. I also wanted to make a ring that was perfect, in all the technical ways a ring should be. For me, it was super stressful. I didn&#8217;t want to fail her.&#8221; We&#8217;re going to go out on a limb here and say that Mimi is probably more than thrilled with her new piece of jewelry, not only for its size, but also for the shiny new future it represents. Here&#8217;s to her new &#8220;Vision of Love&#8221;!



http://www.vogue.com/13390362/mariah-carey-engagement-ring-celebrity-weddings/


----------



## leechiyong

Kind of makes me like it even more.  With all his money, it's really easy to go either, here, let me buy something that I assume she'll like simply because it's ridiculously expensive or be overly controlling in the process.  That he put in the effort to pay attention to jewelry designers she likes, commission one for the ring, and design it around her tastes says a lot.  Here's hoping to a long and happy marriage for the two.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

YSoLovely said:


> Mariah Carey got engaged to an Australian Billionaire
> 
> View attachment 3248990
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248991
> 
> dailymail




As soon as I heard I cam to this thread. Love you ladies 

I agree with the person that stated it looks just like Elizabeth Taylor"s ring.


----------



## lucydee

The ring suits Mariah Perfectly!


----------



## qwertyword

Skylar Astin


----------



## alessia70

YSoLovely said:


> Mariah Carey got engaged to an Australian Billionaire
> 
> View attachment 3248990
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248991
> 
> dailymail


wow!! her ring is so gorgeous!! it looks a lot more elegant and sophisticated compared to her previous engagement ring. I'm so super happy for her and hope she'll have her happy ending


----------



## NancyTaylor

hanni12 said:


> http://www.vogue.com/13390362/mariah-carey-engagement-ring-celebrity-weddings/


wow that's amazing!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Did Kris Jenner wear Kim's ring??????


http://www.brides.com/blogs/aisle-say/2014/05/kris-jenner-bruce-jenner-reunited.html


----------



## TechPrincess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Did Kris Jenner wear Kim's ring??????
> 
> 
> http://www.brides.com/blogs/aisle-say/2014/05/kris-jenner-bruce-jenner-reunited.html



No that's hers .. it was a 20th anniversary present at the vowel renewal with then Bruce now Caitlyn


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

those hands...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

TechPrincess said:


> No that's hers .. it was a 20th anniversary present at the vowel renewal with then Bruce now Caitlyn




This is Kris Jenner's ring from Bruce. The ring in this photo looks a lot like Kim's engagement ring from Kanye West. Would she do that wear her daughters ring out in public?


----------



## hanni12

It's interesting that the engagement ring from Mariah Carey's first marriage to Tommy Mottola is almost identical to her new one.

Both large emerald cuts with side stones on a plain band. Her new one is a lot bigger, but her men must have similar taste or know her taste exactly:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This is Kris Jenner's ring from Bruce. The ring in this photo looks a lot like Kim's engagement ring from Kanye West. Would she do that wear her daughters ring out in public?


I wouldn't put it past her to skin Kim and wear her like a suit, far less to wear her ring


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

she would do much worse than wear Kim's ring in public


----------



## cloud9

Strange, I was certain Mariah's ring from Tommy Mottola was a six carat pear, but those pics clearly show an emerald cut.  I wonder if she changed it at some point, or had multiple large rings.


----------



## hanni12

cloud9 said:


> Strange, I was certain Mariah's ring from Tommy Mottola was a six carat pear, but those pics clearly show an emerald cut.  I wonder if she changed it at some point, or had multiple large rings.



I think her wedding ring was a six carat pear:







The large emerald cut and the two eternity bands were the only rings she wore in that time period. Never found a picture of that pear.


----------



## cloud9

Thanks for clarifying!  I thought I saw her with the pear in some magazines in the mid 90's but the shots were never clear enough to tell for sure.   I've always loved emerald cuts with baguettes, very elegant and timeless.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Maybe Kris Jenner bought a ring that looks like Kim's. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Portmanteau

She probably had her 20th anniversary stone re-set after she and Bruce split no?


----------



## Theren

Pisano Toscano from American idol


----------



## mrs moulds

Thingofbeauty said:


> What on earth is a "Princess Love?"



Another stripper....


----------



## simona monica

Jerry Hall engagement ring: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-engagement-ring-night-Rupert-Murdoch.html


----------



## saran123

This ring is absolutely stunning! Looks like it would have cost a fortune!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mrs moulds said:


> Another stripper....


These people!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Close up of Mimi's ring.


----------



## DoublekMom

Thingofbeauty said:


> Close up of Mimi's ring.


Her nails are distracting me from looking at the ring...she needs a fill-in.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DoublekMom said:


> Her nails are distracting me from looking at the ring...she needs a fill-in.


Aren't they terrible? I am very surprised that her nails aren't freshly done.


----------



## Lounorada

Close-ups of Mariah Careys ring 
(ignoring the fact that she's still walking around with those dreadful nails)


















Getty/Zimbio


----------



## Lounorada

Another picture of Rosie Huntington-Whiteleys engagement ring. It's such a beautiful ring!

tumblr


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Another picture of Rosie Huntington-Whiteleys engagement ring. It's such a beautiful ring!
> 
> tumblr


And THAT'S how you show off your new ring!


----------



## hanni12

Lounorada said:


> Close-ups of Mariah Careys ring
> (ignoring the fact that she's still walking around with those dreadful nails)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty/Zimbio



Maybe it's just the pictures and it looks different in real life, but the cut looks wonky. The crown height of the stone is crazy high.

It looks like glass in most of the pictures.


----------



## The_pink_house3

Jennifer's wedding band looks like 3 bands stacked. She's got a very simple classy style. Love.


----------



## Sassys

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This is Kris Jenner's ring from Bruce. The ring in this photo looks a lot like Kim's engagement ring from Kanye West. Would she do that wear her daughters ring out in public?



Looks nothing like Kim's ring. Kim has a cushion cut and no side stones.


----------



## tourmaline1215

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAIV9TSzEPO/?taken-by=daisyfuentes

Daisy Fuentes and Richard Marx


----------



## beklah324

Sassys said:


> Looks nothing like Kim's ring. Kim has a cushion cut and no side stones.



The picture they posted was a three stone on a plain band.  The picture in question shows a single stone on what looks like a diamond band, like what Kim's looks like. 

I agree with the person who said if Kris could, she'd skin Kim and wear her as a suit, so what would stop her from wearing her ring.


----------



## beklah324

I thought I read that Mariah's is bigger than Elizabeth Taylor's, yet it cost less than Kim K's whose ring is 2x smaller than Mariah's.   Why the smaller price for the bigger stone?  Kim's is better quality or does Lorraine Schwartz just charge more?


----------



## beklah324

hanni12 said:


>



I'm not a fan of rubies or garnets or really any variety of red in rings.  But the way the light hits this is really beautiful.  It sort of looks more pink than red.  And I'm not a fan of gold jewelry but this gold just world with the pink red.

-------

I noticed that that Eva Longoria is wearing a really petite eternity band.  Does anyone know why?  I thought either two things they are already married or the engagement ring is too big and instead of sizing it, she got a tinier ring to keep it from falling off.


----------



## coconutsboston

hanni12 said:


> Maybe it's just the pictures and it looks different in real life, but the cut looks wonky. The crown height of the stone is crazy high.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like glass in most of the pictures.




I agree!


----------



## hanni12

Kylie Minogue's new ring


----------



## Stephie2800

Love Kylie´s ring!!


----------



## Chloe302225

hanni12 said:


> Kylie Minogue's new ring



Is she actually engaged though? She has been wearing that ring for a while and at one point even denied the alleged engagement. The tabloids are going full speed ahead as if it is confirmed but its not.


----------



## Chloe302225

Chloe302225 said:


> Is she actually engaged though? She has been wearing that ring for a while and at one point even denied the alleged engagement. The tabloids are going full speed ahead as if it is confirmed but its not.



As I wrote this later this day she officially announced the engagement.


----------



## hanni12

*Dianna Agron's Engagement Ring from Mumford & Sons singer Winston Marshall*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> *Dianna Agron's Engagement Ring from Mumford & Sons singer Winston Marshall*


That's a lot of hair in this relationship. I like the ring.


----------



## Portmanteau

Thingofbeauty said:


> That's a lot of hair in this relationship. I like the ring.



OMG their shower drains must be like the Amazon


----------



## mrs moulds

Thingofbeauty said:


> Clearly I've made the wrong life choices...



That makes the both of us.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Appears Katie Holmes has a ring from Jamie Foxx??


----------



## GoGlam

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Appears Katie Holmes has a ring from Jamie Foxx??




Say what!? I didn't know they were dating but I find this to be a strange pairing.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

GoGlam said:


> Say what!? I didn't know they were dating but I find this to be a strange pairing.



The rumor is they have been married a few weeks and she is expecting,


----------



## lucydee

Dancing With The Stars Kym Johnson is engaged to Billionaire Robert Herjavec from Shark Tank.
Here are details of proposal from People Magazine:
"It was a really magical moment," Johnson tells PEOPLE exclusively of the engagement. "I was just so happy!" 

_Shark Tank_'s billionaire businessman Herjavec, 53, decorated with rose petals and placed the ring box in a bag atop an inflatable swan in the pool. When dance pro Johnson, 39, pulled in the swan, she opened the box and saw the 6.5 carat emerald cut ring.


I am happy for Kym, I met her a couple years ago in NY when she starred in the Broadway Show "Burn the Floor"
We met her after the show at the stage door and as cold as it was that January, she kindly posed for pictures with us and took the time to speak to everyone on line waiting.  
Congrats to Kym & Robert!


----------



## GoGlam

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> The rumor is they have been married a few weeks and she is expecting,




Iiiiiinteresting!


----------



## Theren

lucydee said:


> Dancing With The Stars Kym Johnson is engaged to Billionaire Robert Herjavec from Shark Tank.
> Here are details of proposal from People Magazine:
> "It was a really magical moment," Johnson tells PEOPLE exclusively of the engagement. "I was just so happy!"
> 
> _Shark Tank_'s billionaire businessman Herjavec, 53, decorated with rose petals and placed the ring box in a bag atop an inflatable swan in the pool. When dance pro Johnson, 39, pulled in the swan, she opened the box and saw the 6.5 carat emerald cut ring.
> 
> 
> I am happy for Kym, I met her a couple years ago in NY when she starred in the Broadway Show "Burn the Floor"
> We met her after the show at the stage door and as cold as it was that January, she kindly posed for pictures with us and took the time to speak to everyone on line waiting.
> Congrats to Kym & Robert!



They both look so happy


----------



## SouthTampa

lucydee said:


> Dancing With The Stars Kym Johnson is engaged to Billionaire Robert Herjavec from Shark Tank.
> Here are details of proposal from People Magazine:
> "It was a really magical moment," Johnson tells PEOPLE exclusively of the engagement. "I was just so happy!"
> 
> _Shark Tank_'s billionaire businessman Herjavec, 53, decorated with rose petals and placed the ring box in a bag atop an inflatable swan in the pool. When dance pro Johnson, 39, pulled in the swan, she opened the box and saw the 6.5 carat emerald cut ring.
> 
> 
> I am happy for Kym, I met her a couple years ago in NY when she starred in the Broadway Show "Burn the Floor"
> We met her after the show at the stage door and as cold as it was that January, she kindly posed for pictures with us and took the time to speak to everyone on line waiting.
> Congrats to Kym & Robert!


That ring is spectacular!    Also, I find him very handsome.


----------



## Sassys

Not sure how this is custom, when my boss has the same ring for 28yrs lol


Maria Menounos is just as in awe of her engagement ring as we are.
The E! TV host and her boyfriend of nearly 20 years Keven Undergaro became engaged on Wednesday after he popped the question on-air during Howard Stern&#8216;s SiriusXM radio show.

The ring was custom-created for the star by jeweler Jean Dousset, who worked with Undergaro to come up with the perfect ring for his longtime love. &#8220;[Keven and I first spoke on the phone and I consulted on what I thought Maria&#8217;s ring should be (about her!) and shouldn&#8217;t be,&#8221; Dousset tells PeopleStyle. &#8220;We then met to begin the design process, [which took] one month total. We had a limited amount of time and worked together closely to create the perfect ring for Maria.&#8221;


----------



## Swanky

I listened as he proposed on Stern this morning, so sweet.  Plenty of jewelry is custom, even if it looks like someone elses.


----------



## Theren

From what I read there is a stone on the under side of the ring that means something to them and only they and the jewler know where and what it is.


----------



## lucydee

Model Singer Ciara got engaged to Seattle Seahawks Russell Wilson.  Russell proposed while on vacation March 11th.  Still searching for a clear picture of this ring.  News is reporting the flawless diamond is worth 2-2.5 Million Dollars.  I need to see a clearer pic of this ring!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Found this one on Instagram


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Ciara's ring from Russell Wilson. I need ring carats today Ladies!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

My friend and I are having a debate. So I turn to your ladies for help. We both love the ring Kanye West gave Kim. According to what I have read the center stone is 14 ct cushion. My friend thinks it is a radiant. 

Hlep!


----------



## ame

It's a cushion. Type IIA, D FL


----------



## lucydee

The Bachelor Ben Higgins & Lauren Bushnell show off their engagement in NYC Today.
Details of the ring:  100K totaling 4.5 Cts. diamond ring made by Niel Lane with 3 Ct. Emerald Diamond Center.
When Bachelor Ben Higgins got down on one knee to propose to Lauren Bushnell on Monday's finale of the hit ABC reality series, he did so with one big rock.
According to UsWeekly, the bauble is worth $100,000. And the Neil Lane designed masterpiece has a total of 4.5 carats with the center stone being 3 carats.
The lucky recipient showed off the gem on the cover of People magazine on Tuesday and also when she stopped by Good Morning America with Ben. While on the program, she said: 'Im looking forward to just starting a normal life. Weve been engaged but secretly for the last few weeks and so Im excited to go on a date.'


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ame said:


> It's a cushion. Type IIA, D FL



Thanks


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I am here for Ciara's ring to emerge properly in all its glory...


----------



## Dany_37

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Ciara's ring from Russell Wilson. I need ring carats today Ladies!!!!



They look so beautiful and genuinely happy


----------



## The_pink_house3

From what I can see I am NOT a fan of Ciara's ring. It's so gawdy just like the one she got from future.


----------



## hanni12

blurry close up of Ciara's ring:







Rounds at that size always looks cartoonish and I'm personally not a fan of those triangular sidestone or the setting. It's big for sure, but he could have done better.


----------



## azania

How many carats is that? Looks like 8 to me or even more


----------



## hanni12

closeups of Ciara's ring:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hanni12 said:


> closeups of Ciara's ring:


Those single prongs are making me nervous, and I feel a bit ambivalent about it overall, but just for that flash and fire in the grainy proposal pics I'll go ahead and give my approval!


----------



## Hermesaholic

hanni12 said:


> Maybe it's just the pictures and it looks different in real life, but the cut looks wonky. The crown height of the stone is crazy high.
> 
> It looks like glass in most of the pictures.



Mariahs ring: that is the emerald cut that all emerald cuts aspire to be.  Classic Harry Winston super high crown  gives it incredible sparkle. The best you can get.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't know about the cut of Ciara's stone.  These latest pics don't look great to me.


----------



## hanni12

two more pictures:












It's said to be 16 carats and flawless.


----------



## hanni12

Hermesaholic said:


> Mariahs ring: that is the emerald cut that all emerald cuts aspire to be.  Classic Harry Winston super high crown  gives it incredible sparkle. The best you can get.



it just looks dull and lifeless. and I stand by the fact that the cut is wonky, there's even some windowing. compared to other emerald cuts like Beyonce's it's dull.


----------



## Hermesaholic

hanni12 said:


> it just looks dull and lifeless. and I stand by the fact that the cut is wonky, there's even some windowing. compared to other emerald cuts like Beyonce's it's dull.


Eye of he beholder and all that...Beyonce's ring is flat on top.  Mariah's ring is a much better cut stone.  Some pictures show windows but there are many pics that show no windows.  Most really big stones will show a window in photos at some angle.  Very hard to photograph. (I have a 5 carat EC and its very hard to take a pic of it.  It is absolutely ideally cut yet at certain angles and in certain light it happens)  Beyonce's ring will basically be white flashes of light and Mariah's will have more prismatic brilliance due to the crown.  Most stones dont have that crown as it is VERY costly material.


----------



## hanni12

Hermesaholic said:


> Eye of he beholder and all that...Beyonce's ring is flat on top.  Mariah's ring is a much better cut stone.  Some pictures show windows but there are many pics that show no windows.  Most really big stones will show a window in photos at some angle.  Very hard to photograph. (I have a 5 carat EC and its very hard to take a pic of it.  It is absolutely ideally cut yet at certain angles and in certain light it happens)  Beyonce's ring will basically be white flashes of light and Mariah's will have more prismatic brilliance due to the crown.  Most stones dont have that crown as it is VERY costly material.



it's hard to photograph for sure, but even in the video I've seen there wasn't any of the bright flashes that emerald cuts usually have. it lacks dynamic and contrast and just looks gray

Beyonce's ring
















Mariah's ring











and most of the time the crown is that high because the rough stone was shaped that way and they didn't want to loose any weight in the cutting process. A high crown doesn't hurt, but in this case it really doesn't do anything for the stone.


----------



## simona monica

Hermesaholic said:


> Mariahs ring: that is the emerald cut that all emerald cuts aspire to be.  Classic Harry Winston super high crown  gives it incredible sparkle. The best you can get.


and probably the biggest


----------



## karo

Beyonce's ring looks like a piece of glass not a diamond... And I don't know what's with Ciara's ring, the diamond is big, but the setting makes it look unattractive to me and it's weird cause I'm a huge fan of huge diamonds


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I agree it is hard to get a good photo of a diamond. I don't like the photos I have taken of my own ring. Below are a few rings that photograph well.


----------



## mp4

Thingofbeauty said:


> Those single prongs are making me nervous, and I feel a bit ambivalent about it overall, but just for that flash and fire in the grainy proposal pics I'll go ahead and give my approval!


 
+1 on the prongs making me nervous!


----------



## KathyB

mp4 said:


> +1 on the prongs making me nervous!



+2 on the prongs.


----------



## Docjeun

Kim K's band and that diamond always makes me nervous.
I hate to say it but it's one of my favorites...


----------



## Portmanteau

Ciara's stone would have made a stunning solitaire.  It did t need anything extra.


----------



## chessmont

Portmanteau said:


> Ciara's stone would have made a stunning solitaire.  It did t need anything extra.



I agree.


----------



## simona monica

chessmont said:


> I agree.


I agree with you too, ladies)


----------



## lovehgss1

RayJ and Princess Love

newscom.com


----------



## chessmont

Maybe it's just me but I am getting bored by the same old uninspired 'ice rink' rings...


----------



## Crystalina

chessmont said:


> Maybe it's just me but I am getting bored by the same old uninspired 'ice rink' rings...




Me too!! They are all starting to look the same.

I know they are real but they still look so fake and OTT to me.


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> maybe it's just me but i am getting bored by the same old uninspired 'ice rink' rings...



+1


----------



## chessmont

I almost hate to say but the only monster ring I like so far is K Kardashian's


----------



## hanni12

*Tatyana Ali's Engagement Ring*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

It appears Rob Kardashian and BlacChyna are engaged. Funny I like her ring more than Ciara's . In all fairness not sure if I have seen a good photo of Caira's ring


----------



## Swanky

oh FFS lol


----------



## smashinstyle

if that's really an engagement ring, it just looks like a mini-me version of Kim's


----------



## hanni12

video so blac chyna's ring:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0pK4oJMiv/

screenshots:
















7 carat, round brilliant, VVS


----------



## 26Alexandra

I like Blac Chyna's ring a lot!


----------



## michelleq

I do as well but is it a perfect "round" diamond? It appears to me somewhat oval or "cushion". Anyone else see it this way?


Regardless, it is a beautiful ring. Classic.


----------



## Tropigal3

smashinstyle said:


> if that's really an engagement ring, it just looks like a mini-me version of Kim's



Yeah well she and Kanye have a heck of a lot more $$$$ to spend.  What the heck does Rob do for work anyway?


----------



## smashinstyle

Tropigal3 said:


> Yeah well she and Kanye have a heck of a lot more $$$$ to spend.  What the heck does Rob do for work anyway?




he makes socks.


----------



## deltalady

michelleq said:


> I do as well but is it a perfect "round" diamond? It appears to me somewhat oval or "cushion". Anyone else see it this way?
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is a beautiful ring. Classic.



It looks like a round brilliant to me.


----------



## ame

michelleq said:


> I do as well but is it a perfect "round" diamond? It appears to me somewhat oval or "cushion". Anyone else see it this way?
> 
> 
> Regardless, it is a beautiful ring. Classic.



It is a round. It looks round in all the photos, as well.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tamar  Braxton old ring and new yellow diamond was a push present.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Side note Blac Chyna's ring is beautiful. Did Rob have help, most men are clueless. 7 carat vvs


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lisa Vanderpump wedding ring


----------



## hanni12

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Tamar  Braxton old ring and new yellow diamond was a push present.



that square halo on the first one looks terrible, so nineties/early 2000s lol. not a big fan of the cliche yellow radiant in a halo ring, but that was definitely a needed upgrade.


----------



## hanni12

*The engagement rings from *****'s three marriages*

*Ivana (1977)*







*Marla (1991, Harry Winston, 7.5 carat)*






*Melania (2004, Graff, 12 carat)*






(it's interesting how similar the last two rings look)


----------



## cdtracing

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Lisa Vanderpump wedding ring



I wonder what her original e ring looked like & how many upgrades to get to this one!


----------



## michelleq

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Side note Blac Chyna's ring is beautiful. Did Rob have help, most men are clueless. 7 carat vvs


 
This really is a beautiful ring. I think that I may had been looking at the prongs not the stone.


----------



## azania

How many carats is Lisa V's ring? Looks like 20 to me


----------



## The_pink_house3

Blac chyna's ring is gorgeous! Good job Rob&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## TechPrincess

michelleq said:


> This really is a beautiful ring. I think that I may had been looking at the prongs not the stone.


His buddy is the jeweler and he grew up the only boy in a house of 6 women..


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lindsay Lohan beautiful engagement ring -- a change from tradition she has a emerald center stone. 

Can anyone tell me if that is a tradition in Europe not to use a diamond as the center stone?


----------



## 26Alexandra

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Lindsay Lohan beautiful engagement ring -- a change from tradition she has a emerald center stone.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if that is a tradition in Europe not to use a diamond as the center stone?




Not in Belgium. 
Everyone I know has a diamond e-ring.


----------



## leechiyong

Trends have varied throughout the ages.  The first notable diamond engagement ring was given in the 1400s, but all precious stones have been used historically.  Diamonds were popularized in the mid-1900s due to aggressive ad campaigns.


----------



## cdtracing

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Lindsay Lohan beautiful engagement ring -- a change from tradition she has a emerald center stone.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if that is a tradition in Europe not to use a diamond as the center stone?



Looks in the same style as Diana's Sapphire Ering, now worn by Kate, Dutchess of Cambridge.  Maybe she liked the look but didn't want to copy by wearing a Sapphire.  Or Emerald could just be her favorite gemstone.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I like the emerald ring. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## beklah324

Crystalina said:


> Me too!! They are all starting to look the same.
> 
> I know they are real but they still look so fake and OTT to me.


This is how I feel about halos.  It seems that is the only ring everyone wants, so that's all that is out there/promoted.  My cousin is a jeweler and to listen to him talk about jewelry and rings, it's an interesting inside look into that field.  But to each their own.  For me, I think celeb e-rings have just become a "look how much money I can spend" instead of it being about love and commitment.  But again, that's just me. 

I love hearing the stories about how the man or woman put a lot of time and thought into the ring, even if it is a big ring.  I've read stories about taking a family members gem and turning it into a ring, or like Jessica Beil, it's a big stone but Justin incorporated aquamarines because it is Jessica's birth stone.  Or even in the fictitious world, like on SATC when Harry replicated Elizabeth Taylor's ring for Charlotte because he knew she loved ET.  Those are the rings I like.

But again, that's just me.


----------



## beklah324

Is Lindsay really engaged?  I've read conflicting reports where her rep says it is not true, but other articles say friends/sources say it is true. 

As for colored gems as engagement rings, I know many women had colored stones going back decades, like Princess Diana and Jackie's ring from JFK, but I think it kind of stalled in the 90s.  I think what revived colored stones and brought it back into popularity was J.Lo's pink diamond from Ben Affleck.  I remember everyone just going nuts for it.  Whenever she was out, or did interviews, everyone just had to see that pink diamond.  People couldn't get enough of it.  And maybe it was because it was a colored diamond, not just a colored gemstone, but I think it really impacted the engagement industry.

Okay, I've written all my novels now :-P


----------



## Docjeun

beklah324 said:


> This is how I feel about halos.  It seems that is the only ring everyone wants, so that's all that is out there/promoted.  My cousin is a jeweler and to listen to him talk about jewelry and rings, it's an interesting inside look into that field.  But to each their own.  For me, I think celeb e-rings have just become a "look how much money I can spend" instead of it being about love and commitment.  But again, that's just me.
> 
> I love hearing the stories about how the man or woman put a lot of time and thought into the ring, even if it is a big ring.  I've read stories about taking a family members gem and turning it into a ring, or like Jessica Beil, it's a big stone but Justin incorporated aquamarines because it is Jessica's birth stone.  Or even in the fictitious world, like on SATC when Harry replicated Elizabeth Taylor's ring for Charlotte because he knew she loved ET.  Those are the rings I like.
> 
> But again, that's just me.



Exactly, about celebrities trying to out do each other, what do they do with them after the inevitable divorce I wonder....


----------



## deltalady

Angela Simmons engagement ring


----------



## MahoganyQT

deltalady said:


> Angela Simmons engagement ring




I think it's lovely.


----------



## deltalady

MahoganyQT said:


> I think it's lovely.



Yes, very beautiful.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

deltalady said:


> Angela Simmons engagement ring


This is my dream ring. Only thing I want an old European cut but I'd also be very happy with this.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kate Upton announced her engagement tonight on the red carpet of the Met Gala


----------



## simona monica

Brie Larson engagement ring.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-ring-steps-tight-trousers-sweatshirt.html


----------



## The_pink_house3

Brody Jenner gave his fiancé an AMAZING ring! Wowee


----------



## bigdilove

Is there a pic of Brody's fiancées ring?


----------



## amrx87

img.wennermedia.com/article-leads-vertical-380/brody-22e7b38e-50ea-4e57-acf7-a39062568b20.jpg


brodys fiancees ring looks like an oval solitaire. sorry about the link, i couldnt figure out how to add a pic on desktop- its way easier on the app


----------



## mistikat

amrx87 said:


> img.wennermedia.com/article-leads-vertical-380/brody-22e7b38e-50ea-4e57-acf7-a39062568b20.jpg
> 
> 
> brodys fiancees ring looks like an oval solitaire. sorry about the link, i couldnt figure out how to add a pic on desktop- its way easier on the app



Here you go:


----------



## ArchMaMa

The engagement ring JFK gave to Jackie was a diamond and emerald ring.. Some say it's to pay tribute to JFK's Irish roots..


----------



## Mcandy

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Lindsay Lohan beautiful engagement ring -- a change from tradition she has a emerald center stone.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if that is a tradition in Europe not to use a diamond as the center stone?



Its lovely but I heard emerald rings are not good for everyday wear because the stone is not hard or at least enough for possible bumps...engagement rings are supposed to be worn everyday but I guess that huge ring is not worn everyday. i wear mine around the house and just take it off when I do the dishes. If it needs to be some colored stones, ruby or sapphire is much better choice for an engagement ring. Its closer to the moh score of diamonds


----------



## ArchMaMa

Yes.. Emerald is quite fragile...


----------



## The_pink_house3

Brody Jenner engagment ring


----------



## simona monica

Very nice!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Is it safe to set an oval cut (Brody's ring) in a four prong?  Especially with a stone that large I would be scared.


----------



## Swanky

My round brilliant is almost 4 carats and mine has 4 prongs


----------



## bigdilove

DesigningStyle said:


> Is it safe to set an oval cut (Brody's ring) in a four prong?  Especially with a stone that large I would be scared.



I agree, I'd be nervous also


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My round brilliant is almost 4 carats and mine has 4 prongs



Same here!


----------



## Slimders

GoGlam said:


> I don't know about the cut of Ciara's stone.  These latest pics don't look great to me.



I agree, although this ring is probably 20 times bigger than mine, there is something off about this ring. Not a fan.


----------



## Anne Fleming

It's bautiful


----------



## Mellisa

Awsome!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I don't like that with the new update I have to click on attached photos. The attached photos can't be


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Just saw this on Purseblog. Paris is engaged?!


----------



## amrx87

Thingofbeauty said:


> Just saw this on Purseblog. Paris is engaged?!



AGAIN?!? I dont see anything about it online though!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

amrx87 said:


> AGAIN?!? I dont see anything about it online though!


Neither did I, besides some story a few months back saying she and some guy she was dating were possibly getting serious. But this is Paris, so I took that with a grain of salt. If she is engaged this would be ring number what? Three? Four?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This is a view of Ciara's ring with 2 new bands


----------



## simona monica

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This is a view of Ciara's ring with 2 new bands
> View attachment 3403901


Much too much!


----------



## ebonyone

Paris is not engaged she broke up with her boyfriend a few months ago. She loves big diamonds and wears them a lot.


----------



## ebonyone

Katie and Jamie have supposedly been dating for a couple of years secretly he has denied  it. They are not engage that has been denied   as well.


----------



## Slimders

It literally looks like cubes of ice.


----------



## elibaby

Knowing Paris, if she was engaged we would all have known it by now [emoji12]


----------



## stacy_renee

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Vanessa Bryant


is this the one she got after Kobe's rape case?


----------



## robtee

GoGlam said:


> She has a talent for nabbing supposed high net worth athletes... It's kind of weird.



One of my all time favorites[emoji7]


----------



## Sassys

Pipa Middleton


----------



## Shelovesbling

Not a fan of Pippa's


----------



## cdtracing

Is the center stone of Pippa's ring an Asscher cut?


----------



## The_pink_house3

simona monica said:


> Much too much!


Ciara's rings are hideous. I'm all about having money but It's so gaudy. Yuck!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Pipa Middleton
> View attachment 3413914


Not sure how I feel about this yet. It has the makings for a great ring but not I'm reticent to give approval. She needs to give us more pics.


----------



## Sassys

Miranda Kerr


----------



## LaAgradecida

Sassys said:


> Miranda Kerr
> View attachment 3414921



Classic and beautiful!!!! I love this ring!


----------



## designer1

Sassys said:


> Pipa Middleton
> View attachment 3413914


Thanks for the pic, I only seen her on TV, from far the ring looked enormous. Its a beautiful ring, and a great way to make the stone appear larger, and have more finger coverage.


----------



## lucydee

The Bachelorette 2016, JOJO Fletcher  is Engaged to Jordan.  Here is her ring from Jordan.
Courtesy of ABC.


----------



## lucydee

Another picture of JoJo's Ring


----------



## The_pink_house3

lucydee said:


> The Bachelorette 2016, JOJO Fletcher  is Engaged to Jordan.  Here is her ring from Jordan.
> Courtesy of ABC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428830


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Angela Kinsey from The Office just got engaged. The emerald is the birthstone of her daughter and her fiancé's two children.


----------



## LoverField

BAGWANNABE said:


> View attachment 3433673
> 
> 
> Angela Kinsey from The Office just got engaged. The emerald is the birthstone of her daughter and her fiancé's two children.



I love this ring with passion.


----------



## jameswrecky

Oh may, Wouldn't and Couldn't buy this one to my fiancee.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This is a view of Ciara's ring with 2 new bands
> View attachment 3403901


Seriously too much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

deltalady said:


> Angela Simmons engagement ring


Classic and beautiful and in nice taste.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Adrienne Bailon is engaged to gospel singer Israel Houghton.
God blessed this ring for sure! sorry I can't get photo to post


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrienne Bailon is engaged to gospel singer Israel Houghton.
> God blessed this ring for sure! sorry I can't get photo to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438424


Just saw online her ring is an 8 carat Emerald cut in a halo setting. Awsome !!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_pink_house3

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrienne Bailon is engaged to gospel singer Israel Houghton.
> God blessed this ring for sure! sorry I can't get photo to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438424


Don't get me wrong it's a beautiful ring and who doesn't like huge diamonds, but I would be so scared I'd get rolled walking down the street for it. What happened to modest and classy?


----------



## JenW

The_pink_house3 said:


> Don't get me wrong it's a beautiful ring and who doesn't like huge diamonds, but I would be so scared I'd get rolled walking down the street for it. What happened to modest and classy?


Marriage used to be sacred... Now it's commerce


----------



## Emma6

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> My friend and I are having a debate. So I turn to your ladies for help. We both love the ring Kanye West gave Kim. According to what I have read the center stone is 14 ct cushion. My friend thinks it is a radiant.
> 
> Hlep!



I'm 95% sure it's cushion cut[emoji39][emoji4]


----------



## GemmaTubbrit

Sassys said:


> Pipa Middleton
> View attachment 3413914


 I do love Pippa's ring - understated Art Deco at its best.


----------



## GemmaTubbrit

lucydee said:


> The Bachelorette 2016, JOJO Fletcher  is Engaged to Jordan.  Here is her ring from Jordan.
> Courtesy of ABC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428830


I do like this ! love diamond solitaire with side stones, my personal pref is baguette cut side stones ...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

GemmaTubbrit said:


> I do like this ! love diamond solitaire with side stones, my personal pref is baguette cut side stones ...


Pretty!


----------



## Susie Lee

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrienne Bailon is engaged to gospel singer Israel Houghton.
> God blessed this ring for sure! sorry I can't get photo to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438424


 Ah I LOVE this ring


----------



## 26Alexandra

Is Kylie Jenner engaged?


----------



## Chloe302225

26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 3453702
> 
> Is Kylie Jenner engaged?


No, the ring is just a gift.  She has been wearing it for a while.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kim Kardashian was wearing a 20 carat ring Sunday night at the VMA's that Kanye had given her as a gift by Lorraine Schwartz. Set in a Pave band.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

A better photo of the new emerald ring.


----------



## amrx87

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> View attachment 3454408
> 
> 
> A better photo of the new emerald ring.



looks like the chris humphries ring!!!!!


----------



## HannahMcC101

lucydee said:


> The Bachelorette 2016, JOJO Fletcher  is Engaged to Jordan.  Here is her ring from Jordan.
> Courtesy of ABC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428830


 That is beautiful!


----------



## jmonster

Sassys said:


> Pipa Middleton
> View attachment 3413914


It looks to be either an ascher cut or a square cushion. Would need a clearer picture of the stone to determine.
Also could POSSIBLY be a square radiant, but ascher or cushion is a better fit.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Magic Johnson presented his wife Cookie Johnson with a new ring for their 25th wedding anniversary. He had an aerialist present the ring. It appears the center stone is 25 carats and the ring total over 30 carats> Appears the ring has an emerald cut center stone.


----------



## chessmont

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Magic Johnson presented his wife Cookie Johnson with a new ring for their 25th wedding anniversary. He had an aerialist present the ring. It appears the center stone is 25 carats and the ring total over 30 carats> Appears the ring has an emerald cut center stone.
> View attachment 3471908
> View attachment 3471909
> View attachment 3471910
> View attachment 3471914


She deserves it.  He was no angel and she stood by him all those years.  Good for her- it's beautiful!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kate Upton's engagement ring.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone have a favourite emerald cut of a celebrity ring? I loved Kate Hudson's and Eva Longoria's former e-ring. I always thought I'd like a thinner band but somehow, side bullets and trapezoids have caught my heart. They ground the ring, providing a substantial "foundation".


----------



## Emma6

I don't have a favourite emerald cut. Though my favourite celebrity ring would be Nicole Richies pink sapphire & Jennifer garners cushion cut with trillions


----------



## OneMoreDay

Emma6 said:


> I don't have a favourite emerald cut. Though my favourite celebrity ring would be Nicole Richies pink sapphire & Jennifer garners cushion cut with trillions


I love those rings too! Nicole's is so very her.


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Magic Johnson presented his wife Cookie Johnson with a new ring for their 25th wedding anniversary. He had an aerialist present the ring. It appears the center stone is 25 carats and the ring total over 30 carats> Appears the ring has an emerald cut center stone.
> View attachment 3471908
> View attachment 3471909
> View attachment 3471910
> View attachment 3471914


----------



## mrs moulds

What a beauty and it 's well deserved!


----------



## mrs moulds

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> This is a view of Ciara's ring with 2 new bands
> View attachment 3403901



Terrible!!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

The ring photo Kim posted before the Theft/Heist. It appears to be the new ring from Lora Schwartz 20 carat EMerald


----------



## Coromandel

Laura Prepon from Orange is the New Black is engaged to Ben Foster.


----------



## smashinstyle

Coromandel said:


> Laura Prepon from Orange is the New Black is engaged to Ben Foster.



gosh, those nails need some help!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

OMG COOKIE's ring!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Adrienne Bailon 8 carat emerald cut engagement ring posted on the People Web page " Great Engagement  Ring Photo


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> The ring photo Kim posted before the Theft/Heist. It appears to be the new ring from Lora Schwartz 20 carat EMerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484982


 
Was this an upgrade or was this ring stolen? I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the story.


----------



## cherylc

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> View attachment 3521820
> View attachment 3521819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrienne Bailon 8 carat emerald cut engagement ring posted on the People Web page " Great Engagement  Ring Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521819



i really like this ring! i actually saw her in paris a few days before she got engaged while i was there for my own wedding and honeymoon! [emoji4] she walked past me and i thought she looked familiar but couldn't place her. then i figured it out. lol.


----------



## sammytheMUA

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> View attachment 3521820
> View attachment 3521819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrienne Bailon 8 carat emerald cut engagement ring posted on the People Web page " Great Engagement  Ring Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521819


Looks like a radiant cut diamond. Its beautiful!


----------



## LanaA

The_pink_house3 said:


> Don't get me wrong it's a beautiful ring and who doesn't like huge diamonds, but I would be so scared I'd get rolled walking down the street for it. What happened to modest and classy?



I mean, if you have it why let it rot away? If my husband gave me a ring like that, I'd proudly wear it everywhere.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rapper Gucci Mane got engaged last night at the Atlanta Hawks game to long time girlfriend Keyshia Kaoir with a 25 carat engagement ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Julide said:


> Was this an upgrade or was this ring stolen? I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the story.



Below is the response sorry for the error!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I know Kim has two rings from this designer. A ring was reported stolen from the big robbery in Paris  there have been reports that she filed an insurance claim for the ring. The photo she posted the day before appeared to  be the new ring. 

http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/08/kim-k...en-jewellery-following-paris-robbery-6178947/


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I know Kim has two rings from this designer. A ring was reported stolen from the big robbery in Paris  there have been reports that she filed an insurance claim for the ring. The photo she posted the day before appeared to  be the new ring.
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/08/kim-k...en-jewellery-following-paris-robbery-6178947/


----------



## horse17

OneMoreDay said:


> I love those rings too! Nicole's is so very her.


Does anyone know the specs on Nicole Richies ring?.. the center stone?


----------



## Coromandel

horse17 said:


> Does anyone know the specs on Nicole Richies ring?.. the center stone?


Apparently the ring is platinum, the center stone is over 4 carats and it was designed by Neil Lane with an estimated worth of $85K. 
Source:  http://www.ballardgem.com/joel-madd...r-diamond-engagement-ring-dream-to-come-true/


----------



## horse17

Coromandel said:


> Apparently the ring is platinum, the center stone is over 4 carats and it was designed by Neil Lane with an estimated worth of $85K.
> Source:  http://www.ballardgem.com/joel-madd...r-diamond-engagement-ring-dream-to-come-true/


Thankyou!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

This is the first photo of Serena Williams engagment ring from  *Alexis Ohanian .

*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I started this thread with this ring. For some reason it does not appear on the first page of the thread any longer. 
This is Jada Pinkett Smith's pair engagment ring. she has upgraded twice since


----------



## robtee

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## lucydee

Carrie Ann Inaba one of the Judges from "Dancing with the Stars" is engaged to Robb Derringer from "General Hospital"
Credit People.com  Carrie Ann says it was the perfect beach proposal!  And not to mention beautiful ring!


----------



## OneMoreDay

horse17 said:


> Does anyone know the specs on Nicole Richies ring?.. the center stone?


I'm so terribly sorry for this extremely late reply.  I guess I missed the notification.  Hope this is useful...

"_Nicole Richie’s engagement ring, designed by celeb jeweler Neil Lane and featuring a stunning *four-carat round brilliant-cut diamond at its center*, is among the most coveted of all celebrity engagement rings. Worth an estimated $200,000 USD or more, the ring was created with plenty of input from Nicole. In an interview with People magazine, Lane said that “Nicole wanted a beautiful, special ring and wanted to be intimately involved in the design.” The process took about a month from start to finish."_
_Source: https://blog.brilliance.com/diamonds/nicole-richies-engagement-ring_


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Adrinne Bailong and Israel Houghton wedding rings


----------



## OneMoreDay

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrinne Bailong and Israel Houghton wedding rings
> 
> View attachment 3611718


These are so lovely!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vinotastic

I embarrassingly just spent the past few days going through this thread from page one and I must say, man there are a lot of relationships and marriages that did not survive the lifespan of these pages


----------



## jmonster

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Adrinne Bailong and Israel Houghton wedding rings
> 
> View attachment 3611718


I LOVE the emerald shape!!


----------



## Docjeun

vinotastic said:


> I embarrassingly just spent the past few days going through this thread from page one and I must say, man there are a lot of relationships and marriages that did not survive the lifespan of these pages


I don't even know why they get married in the first place.


----------



## lucydee

The Bachelor Nick Viall gave Vanessa Grimaldi last night on the Season Finale of "The Bachelor"
People Magazine reports 3.75 total carat ring by Niel Lane and it is a Round Brilliant in a Cushion Halo.
Lots of Bling here


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Nikki Bella ring she received from John Cena


----------



## Laura Buhain

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Nikki Bella ring she received from John Cena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655663


Love Nikki Bella's ring


----------



## MatAllston

Laura Buhain said:


> Love Nikki Bella's ring



I love it too and it's from Tiffany.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

it appears I am very late on this one had no idea Lilly Ghalichi was engaged again. but she was married this past weekend and her ring is off the charts again.  She has a huge oval engament ring from her new husband Dara Mir. It appers hs mother helped pick out the ring
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3693334
View attachment 3693334
View attachment 3693334
View attachment 3693334
View attachment 3693334


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Steve Harvey's daughter Lori Harvey became engaged to Dutch Soccer star Memphis Depay. Beautiful enagment ring.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Back in August of 2016 Swizz Beats gave his wife Alicia Keys a 32 carat diamond ring for their anniversary


----------



## jadie1

vinotastic said:


> I embarrassingly just spent the past few days going through this thread from page one and I must say, man there are a lot of relationships and marriages that did not survive the lifespan of these pages



I can't read the whole thing but a quick glance through the first few of pages is like a who's who of Hollywood divorces.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swizz makes THAT much money!?


----------



## TimothyMaxy

lucydee said:


> The Bachelor Nick Viall gave Vanessa Grimaldi last night on the Season Finale of "The Bachelor"
> People Magazine reports 3.75 total carat ring by Niel Lane and it is a Round Brilliant in a Cushion Halo.
> Lots of Bling here
> 
> View attachment 3633355



OOH this one is so beautiful!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Thingofbeauty said:


> Swizz makes THAT much money!?


Yes he has been writing music for over 20 years he wrote all of the original Rough Ryders hits. (Telling my age)


----------



## bag-princess

i have not seen any deets on it yet - but that ring is a stunner!!!! 

*Astros' Carlos Correa wins World Series then makes post-title proposal*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Megahan Markle's engagement ring from Prince Harry


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Megahan Markle's engagement ring from Prince Harry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890842



The world also got a first look at Markle’s custom gold engagement ring, which was designed by Harry. The ring features a trio of diamonds with the center stone from Botswana, a country that holds special significance for Harry and where the couple has spent time together. The ring is flanked by two diamonds from the personal collection of Princess Diana.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Megahan Markle's engagement ring from Prince Harry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890842



Gorgeous ring! Congrats to them!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I KNEW you guys wouldn't disappoint me! As soon as I heard the news I thought, "I need to go on The Jewelry Box for a better pic of her ring!"

Now, we await the close-up!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Serena Williams Engagement Ring as shown on Instagram and   Refinery29.com    It appears to  be an Emerald Cut


----------



## Shelbyrana

Jessie James Decker's ring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Better photo of the ring Prince Harry gave Meghan Markle. Reported the center stone is 3 carat cushion stone.


----------



## Julide

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Serena Williams Engagement Ring as shown on Instagram and   Refinery29.com    It appears to  be an Emerald Cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891630


The baby is sooooooo cute!


----------



## simona monica

Matt Bellamy proposed to model Elle Evans

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ellamy-proposed-Elle-Evans.html#ixzz529Awg1vK


----------



## simona monica

Elle Evans engagement ring


----------



## Stephie2800

Paris Hilton just got engaged to Chris Zylka with a 20 carat pear shaped diamond.


----------



## bag-princess

Stephie2800 said:


> Paris Hilton just got engaged to Chris Zylka with a 20 carat pear shaped diamond.




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] ooooh that is HUGE!!!! I have no idea who he is or how he makes that kind of $$$


----------



## chessmont

Holy crap!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Stephie2800 said:


> Paris Hilton just got engaged to Chris Zylka with a 20 carat pear shaped diamond.




Oh my!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Stephie2800 said:


> Paris Hilton just got engaged to Chris Zylka with a 20 carat pear shaped diamond.


That’s gaudy af!!! Only someone as tacky as PH would need a halo around that rock! She’s so extra!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Stephie2800 said:


> Paris Hilton just got engaged to Chris Zylka with a 20 carat pear shaped diamond.



I’d like to see the “diamond” certificate on that one.


----------



## cherylc

bag-princess said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] ooooh that is HUGE!!!! I have no idea who he is or how he makes that kind of $$$



the answer is she paid for it. Kim K/Kris Humphries anyone?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

he’s a supporting actor on a TV show. no possible way he can afford a $2 million diamond ring.


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> the answer is she paid for it. Kim K/Kris Humphries anyone?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> he’s a supporting actor on a TV show. no possible way he can afford a $2 million diamond ring.



What show is he on? I’ve never heard of him.


----------



## JenW

CoastalCouture said:


> I’d like to see the “diamond” certificate on that one.


The ring looks as real as her Louis Vuitton...

The engagement might be phony, too.


----------



## Stephie2800

bag-princess said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] ooooh that is HUGE!!!! I have no idea who he is or how he makes that kind of $$$



He’s an actor. I never heard about him either!


----------



## Stephie2800

nicole0612 said:


> What show is he on? I’ve never heard of him.



He’s on The Leftovers on HBO.


----------



## designer1

CoastalCouture said:


> I’d like to see the “diamond” certificate on that one.


It was made by Michael Greene, it cost approx. $2 million, and it was ordered approx 6 months ago (said the jeweler). I follow him on IG. I bet she paid for it though...lol


----------



## designer1

Stephie2800 said:


> He’s an actor. I never heard about him either!


actor AND model...lol


----------



## Stephie2800

designer1 said:


> actor AND model...lol



Wow


----------



## simona monica

Alexa Ray Joel engaged to Ryan Gleason

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Alexa-Ray-Joel-engaged.html#ixzz5397uTL91


----------



## edsbgrl

Close up of Paris’ ring. (Via People Mag) http://people.com/style/paris-hilton-chris-zylka-engagement-ring-photos-all-angles/amp/


----------



## teachertisay

CoastalCouture said:


> I’d like to see the “diamond” certificate on that one.



Hahahahaahaa lol


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Khloe Kardasian has been wearing three eternity bands on her ring finger since dating Tristan (NBA) Thompson


----------



## Gourmetgal

She’s almost unrecognizable.  What happened to her?


----------



## TC1

Stephie2800 said:


> He’s on The Leftovers on HBO.


Well, the Leftovers had their series finale last year. So...he's not currently on anything that I'm aware of


----------



## lucydee

Michelle Williams got engaged to businessman Andrew Youmans.  Michelle stated below
She wants a good guy and a stable family life," an insider told _Us Weekly._ Williams has a 12-year-old daughter named Matilda, whom she had with the late Heath Ledger. “Michelle was totally focused on giving Matilda the best upbringing possible,” a friend told _Us Weekly._ Another confidante added, “It took her a long time to get over Heath.”

I am so happy for her!  I met her in New York while she was filming last year and I there is nothing pretentious about her.  She is a very nice sweet woman who took the time out to chat me.  After what she went through after loosing Heath Ledger, I am glad she found someone to love and share her life with.
Pics from the Golden Globes two weeks ago.
When you zoom in on the delicate piece, you can clearly see a heart-shaped diamond sitting on a thin, gold band. (We love that Michelle went with a gold finish instead of White Metal)


----------



## littleblackbag

Princess Eugenie's engagement ring.


----------



## emchhardy

I like Michelle Williams' ring.  So pretty!


----------



## bag-princess

Anyone have a pic of Gweneth’s “massive” blue stone as they keep describing it?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Toni Braxton's ring from Birdman. He is the owner of a few great diamonds! And it appears he gives great diamonds as well.


----------



## Blyen

I love princess Eugenie ring!


----------



## originalheather

Did Michelle ***** upgrade?  Perhaps for her 25th anniversary?  She used to wear a smaller YG set.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Toni Braxton's ring from Birdman. He is the owner of a few great diamonds! And it appears he gives great diamonds as well.


Her ring is gorgeous, but I just couldn’t look at birdman and all his face tattoos for the rest of my life. Maybe she’s with him because he has a great personality, or more likely it’s his money.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

originalheather said:


> View attachment 3954199
> 
> 
> Did Michelle ***** upgrade?  Perhaps for her 25th anniversary?  She used to wear a smaller YG set.


Looks like it’s a possibility. I thought she had a solitaire with a plain yg shank and a plain yg band, but I could be wrong.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Singer Akon is engaged again.  He believes in polygamy and she will be his 4th wife.  His family is in the diamond business.


----------



## lucydee

The Bachelor 2018
Here is a picture of Lauren Burnham's Ring; Cushion Cut diamond in platinum setting with 170 round small diamonds and two Baguette diamonds on the side.  Ring is set with diamonds on all three sides totaling 3.65 carats. 
Credit Life & Style


----------



## lucydee

Bachelor 2018 Arie and Lauren


----------



## lovehgss1

Charlotte Casiraghi (daughter of Princess Caroline of Hanover; granddaughter of Princess Grace of Monaco) engaged to beau Dimitri Rassam.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

He got 4 women to say yes to marrying him...


QUOTE="LOOKINGOOD35, post: 32047658, member: 6383"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3967985

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Singer Akon is engaged again.  He believes in polygamy and she will be his 4th wife.  His family is in the diamond business. 










View attachment 3967986

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laurabuhain

Meghan markle’s engagement ring from prince harry


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Laurabuhain said:


> Meghan markle’s engagement ring from prince harry


I wonder if Kate is somewhat jelly that Meghan had some input in her rings’ design. Although it is pretty, the sapphire with diamond halo looks more like a right hand ring to me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don’t know if she’s jealous but I’ve always been in two minds about Kate having received Diana’s ring. It’s certainly beautiful and iconic but it’s a ring so weighted with history that I sometimes think it might have been better to just retire it, so to speak, and have it on display along with Diana’s more famous dresses etc. 




NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I wonder if Kate is somewhat jelly that Meghan had some input in her rings’ design. Although it is pretty, the sapphire with diamond halo looks more like a right hand ring to me.


----------



## goldengirl123

I agree!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don’t know if she’s jealous but I’ve always been in two minds about Kate having received Diana’s ring. It’s certainly beautiful and iconic but it’s a ring so weighted with history that I sometimes think it might have been better to just retire it, so to speak, and have it on display along with Diana’s more famous dresses etc.


Yeah, jealous may not be the right word. Personally, as a married woman, I would feel a bit strange wearing a hand me down ring that was not my personal style daily.

I also agree with you that the ring perhaps should’ve been retired. Some say preowned rings from divorcees hold bad juju, top it off with the horrific way she died, I wouldn’t want to wear her ring.


----------



## loogirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yeah, jealous may not be the right word. Personally, as a married woman, I would feel a bit strange wearing a hand me down ring that was not my personal style daily.
> 
> I also agree with you that the ring perhaps should’ve been retired. Some say preowned rings from divorcees hold bad juju, too it off with the horrific way she died I wouldn’t want to wear her ring.



She is wearing one of the most iconic pieces of jewelry. She probably feels pretty smug about it and like yeah that's right, I got that ring that was envied and copied to death by others. She is probably proud of it, and the significance of her getting it - she is a royal now. If she was concerned about hand-me-down ness she would just wear her band, but she wears it all the time.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

loogirl said:


> She is wearing one of the most iconic pieces of jewelry. She probably feels pretty smug about it and like yeah that's right, I got that ring that was envied and copied to death by others. She is probably proud of it, and the significance of her getting it - she is a royal now. If she was concerned about hand-me-down ness she would just wear her band, but she wears it all the time.


The beauty of opinions is that everyone is entitled to their own. IMO she probably feels obligated to wear it because it was given to her by her royal spouse while perhaps secretlyloathing the fact that she didn’t get to choose. There’s so many rules by marrying into a royal family that I wouldn’t be surprised if she was required to wear her official ring to all official engagements. No matter how iconic Diana’s may be perceived, due to the personal nature of an ering, I would still prefer Meghan’s as it depicts her personal taste.


----------



## Stephie2800

I read somewhere that it was actually Harry who inharited Diana’s ring but he gave it to William prior to him proposing to Kate.


----------



## sgj99

loogirl said:


> She is wearing one of the most iconic pieces of jewelry. She probably feels pretty smug about it and like yeah that's right, I got that ring that was envied and copied to death by others. She is probably proud of it, and the significance of her getting it - she is a royal now. If she was concerned about hand-me-down ness she would just wear her band, but she wears it all the time.



i agree.  and it (the ring) means a lot to William.  i always thought it was very touching that he wanted to give his mother's iconic ring to Catherine, it's a sentimental family heirloom.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh I feel the same! I wear a lot of estate pieces and have no qualms about them re bad luck or juju or whatever. But I wouldnt want to wear that ring for the same reason you gave. That marriage was just so unfortunate. Also - and somebody please correct me if I’m wrong - I read somewhere Diana chose her ring herself while Charles was in another room of the jewellers and that he had no real interest in the process.




NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yeah, jealous may not be the right word. Personally, as a married woman, I would feel a bit strange wearing a hand me down ring that was not my personal style daily.
> 
> I also agree with you that the ring perhaps should’ve been retired. Some say preowned rings from divorcees hold bad juju, top it off with the horrific way she died, I wouldn’t want to wear her ring.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh I feel the same! I wear a lot of estate pieces and have no qualms about them re bad luck or juju or whatever. But I wouldnt want to wear that ring for the same reason you gave. That marriage was just so unfortunate. Also - and somebody please correct me if I’m wrong - I read somewhere Diana chose her ring herself while Charles was in another room of the jewellers and that he had no real interest in the process.


I wear some vintage and inherited pieces so I don’t necessarily believe in the bad juju either, but there’s something about thT relationship. I remember seeing something similar, that the only responsibility he had with that ring was making payment. I also recall reading about his affairs, including with the current wife.


----------



## simona monica

Emily Ratajkowski, 27, has finally shown off her massive engagement ring for the first time since marrying Sebastian Bear-McClard back in February.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Hailey Baldwin's engagement ring from Justin Bieber


----------



## bag-princess

simona monica said:


> Emily Ratajkowski, 27, has finally shown off her massive engagement ring for the first time since marrying Sebastian Bear-McClard back in February.




Is it two rings?? Two stones on one ring??


----------



## chessmont

bag-princess said:


> Is it two rings?? Two stones on one ring??


Whatever it is I do not like it.  Strange style


----------



## bag-princess

chessmont said:


> Whatever it is I do not like it.  Strange style





ITA with you!! Very weird looking ring.


----------



## vinotastic

I don't hate it.  I can appreciate that it's trying to be different (won't wear it).  Wish the stones would have been more symmetrical.


----------



## OneMoreDay

simona monica said:


> Emily Ratajkowski, 27, has finally shown off her massive engagement ring for the first time since marrying Sebastian Bear-McClard back in February.


Even though I'm usually one for symmetry, I rather like it. It's different, very true to Emily's style. The Princess cut is slightly askew though, which throws off the balance of the setting. I love the hammered gold band. Also very Emily.


----------



## ap.

simona monica said:


> Emily Ratajkowski, 27, has finally shown off her massive engagement ring for the first time since marrying Sebastian Bear-McClard back in February.



Interesting ring(s)...I don't know if I like it; I know don't hate it.  It will probably grow on me.  It needs to be paired with a different wedding band, though.
Is her face distorted in the selfie?  It looks strange to me.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Beautiful diamonds. But that ring is a hot mess. To me. Definitely would not wear it.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Looks like she couldn’t decide what shape stone she wanted!  Looks silly.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Karlie Kloss Engagement ring  from Josh Kushner


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lea Michele engagement ring is a four carat Radiant Engagement Ring  Thanks Lea for the great ring photo


----------



## bag-princess

View attachment 4163985
*Priyanka Chopra* *engagement ring from Nick Jonas*
*a customized cushion cut diamond with tapered baguettes from Tiffany & Co. *
*It was previously reported that Jonas rented out a Tiffany & Co. store in New York to pick out the engagement ring.*


*https://www.businessinsider.com/priyanka-chopra-appears-to-reveal-engagement-ring-2018-8*


----------



## OneMoreDay

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4163986
> View attachment 4163985
> *Priyanka Chopra* *engagement ring from Nick Jonas*
> *a customized cushion cut diamond with tapered baguettes from Tiffany & Co. *
> *It was previously reported that Jonas rented out a Tiffany & Co. store in New York to pick out the engagement ring.*
> 
> 
> *https://www.businessinsider.com/priyanka-chopra-appears-to-reveal-engagement-ring-2018-8*


What a gorgeous ring! I love tapered baguettes for a cushion cut stone. I feel it's more balanced and looks well supported rather than a slim band.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rapper 2 Chainz married his long time girlfriend  Kesha Ward after he proposed on Red Capet at the Met Gala!  Her ring is huge!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lala Kent engagement ring 6 carats engagement ring


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicole Kidman's emerald cut diamond ring with baguette side stones replaced her original art-deco Cartier in 2017. My favourite cut for my favourite actress.




The Cartier had three main round diamonds.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Not strictly an engagement ring but it turns out that amazing emerald engagement ring in Crazy Rich Asians is actually from Michelle Yeoh's personal collection. Michelle's still engaged to Jean Todt but there's no confirmation of any engagement ring specifically. Still, a great piece of inspiration for anyone looking at coloured stones or yellow gold for their engagement ring.



The Crazy Rich Asians production team were looking at one copying of my all-time favourite celebrity e-rings, Jackie Kennedy's Van Cleef & Arpels emerald and diamond ring from JFK. The mock-up was a disaster and Michelle suggested something from her own collection.


----------



## lucydee

Katy Perry and Orlando  Bloom  are engaged


----------



## wee drop o bush

lucydee said:


> Katy Perry and Orlando  Bloom  are engaged
> View attachment 4343340
> View attachment 4343341



I adore this ring, my own engagement ring is yellow gold with ruby and diamonds. Whilst I’ve read US commentary about this being a _non traditional_ choice, here in Ireland it is as traditional as a engagement ring set solely with diamonds.


----------



## stephci

Jennifer Lawrence’s engagement ring




https://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a26536809/jennifer-lawrence-engagement-ring-details/


----------



## stephci

JLO and Arod


----------



## rcy

stephci said:


> JLO and Arod




holy heck that's huge!!


----------



## LJChicago

rcy said:


> holy heck that's huge!!



I believe I heard it was 10 carats!  Beautiful!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another look at Jennifer Lopez engagement ring from Alex   10 carat Emerald


----------



## lucydee

Hillary Duff hot engaged  to Matthew  Koma


----------



## lucydee

Lala Kent from Vanderpool Rules shows off engagement  ring  from Randal.


----------



## bag-princess

Alright - someone needs to post all the deets on Roger Federer’s wife’s ring!!! It is gargantuan!


----------



## simona monica

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4490395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright - someone needs to post all the deets on Roger Federer’s wife’s ring!!! It is gargantuan!


https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/bazaar-bride/mirka-federer-engagement-ring-16875


MIRKA FEDERER IN 2014 (LEFT) AND WEARING HER NEW RING AT THE AUSTRALIAN OPEN IN 2017 (RIGHT).





And Mirka Federer’s gorgeous hands and nails. And rings! (She has good hair, too, by the way.) Photo by Karen Salkin.


----------



## bag-princess

simona monica said:


> https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/bazaar-bride/mirka-federer-engagement-ring-16875
> View attachment 4490414
> 
> MIRKA FEDERER IN 2014 (LEFT) AND WEARING HER NEW RING AT THE AUSTRALIAN OPEN IN 2017 (RIGHT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mirka Federer’s gorgeous hands and nails. And rings! (She has good hair, too, by the way.) Photo by Karen Salkin.





i need the carat weight!!   none of the articles have even guesstimated!


----------



## ap.

bag-princess said:


> i need the carat weight!!   none of the articles have even guesstimated!



It seems to grow every year with every win.  I think he bribes her with diamonds so he can keep playing   Check her earrings -- they're huge as well.

I wanted Roger to win -- as a long-time Federer fan and because I wanted to see the new bling on Mirka.


----------



## bag-princess

apey_grapey said:


> It seems to grow every year with every win.  I think he bribes her with diamonds so he can keep playing   Check her earrings -- they're huge as well.
> 
> I wanted Roger to win -- as a long-time Federer fan and because I wanted to see the new bling on Mirka.




  i did see somewhere that it was an upgrade from an already nice ring that wasn't very old!


----------



## OneMoreDay

apey_grapey said:


> It seems to grow every year with every win.  I think he bribes her with diamonds so he can keep playing   Check her earrings -- they're huge as well.
> 
> I wanted Roger to win -- as a long-time Federer fan and because I wanted to see the new bling on Mirka.


When they showed her on screen I was also distracted by the size of her solitaire earrings.
Loved that the commentators also joked about the ring not being costume jewelry.


----------



## ap.

OneMoreDay said:


> When they showed her on screen I was also distracted by the size of her solitaire earrings.
> Loved that the commentators also joked about the ring not being costume jewelry.



  Mirka's jewelry been talked about many times.  One commentator has joked that they should stop showing her on screen because his wife keeps getting ideas


----------



## stephci

Sarah Hyland is engaged to Adam Wells


----------



## simona monica

Scarlett Johansson engagement ring from fiancé Colin Jost. The 11-carat egg-shaped light brown diamond, which is believed to be the work of Taffin's James de Givenchy, is estimated to cost around $400,000


----------



## bag-princess

simona monica said:


> Scarlett Johansson engagement ring from fiancé Colin Jost. The 11-carat egg-shaped light brown diamond, which is believed to be the work of Taffin's James de Givenchy, is estimated to cost around $400,000




I like it not!


----------



## Plussizegirl

Me neither.


----------



## Swanky

Not my preference!  Maybe she loves it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Scarlett Johansson has always had an unusual aesthetic when it comes to jewelry. It may look stunning IRL. I’m think the stone may match her hair color.

I do think the ring matches her style, especially with the dress she’s wearing.

I’ve never seen a stone in that shape . It seems to be a cross between a pear and an oval.


----------



## limom

A brown diamond?
No thanks. It is hideous.
400K?
No freaking way.


----------



## OneMoreDay

etoupebirkin said:


> Scarlett Johansson has always had an unusual aesthetic when it comes to jewelry. It may look stunning IRL. I’m think the stone may match her hair color.
> 
> I do think the ring matches her style, especially with the dress she’s wearing.
> 
> I’ve never seen a stone in that shape . It seems to be a cross between a pear and an oval.


I think from a top view, it's not exactly pretty to look at. The stone is way too oversized for the design. As a sculptural piece, I get it, but execution-wise, it's not totally there. I kind of wish there was something more organic to the design rather than having a stone just stuck on like this.




But, overall, I like it, especially from this angle. I think it's something different and unexpected and that seems to be the pattern with ScarJo's last e-ring anyway. If I could choose one it'd be her previous e-ring, an art deco design. But then again, art deco is one of my weaknesses.


----------



## liliBuo

I might be the only one but I like her ring, I think it really suits her style and I loooove the shape of the diamond


----------



## KathyB

OneMoreDay said:


> I think from a top view, it's not exactly pretty to look at. The stone is way too oversized for the design. As a sculptural piece, I get it, but execution-wise, it's not totally there. I kind of wish there was something more organic to the design rather than having a stone just stuck on like this.
> View attachment 4498363
> 
> View attachment 4498361
> 
> But, overall, I like it, especially from this angle. I think it's something different and unexpected and that seems to be the pattern with ScarJo's last e-ring anyway. If I could choose one it'd be her previous e-ring, an art deco design. But then again, art deco is one of my weaknesses.
> View attachment 4498362


It almost has a champagne color to it, which I like very much, but the overall setting and band... not so much.  IMO, set like that, it puts the diamond in a vulnerable position for being knocked or bumped.  I would rather see a stone that large set in something more durable and stable.


----------



## OneMoreDay

KathyB said:


> It almost has a champagne color to it, which I like very much, but the overall setting and band... not so much.  IMO, set like that, it puts the diamond in a vulnerable position for being knocked or bumped.  I would rather see a stone that large set in something more durable and stable.


I normally like the juxtaposition of large stones on dainty-looking settings/bands but those tend to be balanced in design so they're secure at least. This looks way too risky for comfort.


----------



## sdkitty

OneMoreDay said:


> I think from a top view, it's not exactly pretty to look at. The stone is way too oversized for the design. As a sculptural piece, I get it, but execution-wise, it's not totally there. I kind of wish there was something more organic to the design rather than having a stone just stuck on like this.
> View attachment 4498363
> 
> View attachment 4498361
> 
> But, overall, I like it, especially from this angle. I think it's something different and unexpected and that seems to be the pattern with ScarJo's last e-ring anyway. If I could choose one it'd be her previous e-ring, an art deco design. But then again, art deco is one of my weaknesses.
> View attachment 4498362


I agree.  her new one is too large and too contemporary for my taste


----------



## Julide

etoupebirkin said:


> Scarlett Johansson has always had an unusual aesthetic when it comes to jewelry. It may look stunning IRL. I’m think the stone may match her hair color.
> 
> I do think the ring matches her style, especially with the dress she’s wearing.
> 
> I’ve never seen a stone in that shape . It seems to be a cross between a pear and an oval.


A Peaval or maybe a Poval?


----------



## Julide

limom said:


> A brown diamond?
> No thanks. It is hideous.
> 400K?
> No freaking way.


Well it is a high carat weight stone. But any coloured diamond is nice to gaze at for me


----------



## limom

Julide said:


> Well it is a high carat weight stone. But any coloured diamond is nice to gaze at for me


Yeah, I would take a canary or a pink diamond. But to me a brown diamond is hideous. 
I wonder if the diamond industry will be trying to push brown diamonds....


----------



## Compass Rose

limon......why do you think black diamonds are so popular....  DeBeers has a great marketing network.  You know....Past, Present and Future....The Journey....Best Friends......and no offense to anyone who loves black diamonds.  I think onyx is cool.  I actually love the tea colored diamonds, but that huge ring is just not very pretty at all.  She'll change it after a year or two of wearing it, I am sure.


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> limon......why do you think black diamonds are so popular....  DeBeers has a great marketing network.  You know....Past, Present and Future....The Journey....Best Friends......and no offense to anyone who loves black diamonds.  I think onyx is cool.  I actually love the tea colored diamonds, but that huge ring is just not very pretty at all.  She'll change it after a year or two of wearing it, I am sure.


I'm kinda surprised.  wouldn't have thought she'd want something big and garish.  I wonder if he picked it out.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I'm kinda surprised.  wouldn't have thought she'd want something big and garish.  I wonder if he picked it out.


Freebie?


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Freebie?


I guess it's possible someone could be giving this away to try to popularize brown diamonds.  Would be very unromantic though.
Same as The Bachelor


----------



## Compass Rose

If you look at the history of DeBeers, this is exactly how diamonds became so popular....giving them away in boxes and boxes to movie stars in the early 40's because at that time, everyone wanted to look like a movie star, so what a great way for DeBeers to market their product that had basically very little appeal until they discovered how much we desired to live the movie-star life.  I found an article on it about 10 years ago, and it was fascinating.  So, it could be the same, today....why not, eh?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Ugly ring. Smh.


----------



## Hurrem1001

OneMoreDay said:


> I think from a top view, it's not exactly pretty to look at. The stone is way too oversized for the design. As a sculptural piece, I get it, but execution-wise, it's not totally there. I kind of wish there was something more organic to the design rather than having a stone just stuck on like this.
> View attachment 4498363
> 
> View attachment 4498361
> 
> But, overall, I like it, especially from this angle. I think it's something different and unexpected and that seems to be the pattern with ScarJo's last e-ring anyway. If I could choose one it'd be her previous e-ring, an art deco design. But then again, art deco is one of my weaknesses.
> View attachment 4498362



The first ring is extremely ugly. I don’t like the shape of the diamond, and I certainly don’t like the setting. Awful. The second ring is prettier, though still not something I particularly like.


----------



## Canturi lover

I guess I’m in the minority....I love her ring!


----------



## chessmont

I actually like the stone but I think the setting is ugly.  Not sure what setting would go well instead, though.  Anyone know what is the ugly brown metal that setting is?


----------



## Canturi lover

chessmont said:


> I actually like the stone but I think the setting is ugly.  Not sure what setting would go well instead, though.  Anyone know what is the ugly brown metal that setting is?


I’m pretty sure it’s ceramic. He uses it in lots of his pieces.


----------



## chessmont

Canturi lover said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s ceramic. He uses it in lots of his pieces.


Yuck


----------



## Shelovesbling

Lol. Double yuck.


----------



## Plussizegirl

What about the Ring on Mirka Federer's right hand?
What kind of stone is this?
I have only seen it on this one Foto.
I hope you can tell me, thank you in advance!


----------



## Swanky

Photo?


----------



## Plussizegirl

It is Number   8089 the 2nd foto.
Thank you so much, Swanky.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Yeah, I would take a canary or a pink diamond. But to me a brown diamond is hideous.
> I wonder if the diamond industry will be trying to push brown diamonds....


one of the chain stores (Ben Bridge maybe?) was advertising brown diamonds on TV a while back


----------



## Laura Buhain

Stasis Schroeder from vanderpump rules engagement ring


----------



## stephci

Cardi B’s new set


----------



## Julide

stephci said:


> Cardi B’s new set



The craftsmanship looks amazing, sadly it does not change the fact it is an unattractive design IMHO


----------



## Swanky

That is hideous! lol! Sorry. . . .


----------



## Gourmetgal

Gaudy but of course it suits her.


----------



## stephci

Imagine going grocery shopping with that thing


----------



## MagpieInTraining

I don’t like how Cardi B’s ring is set, it’s just too much — but that stone is just stunning and I’d love it as a pendant or something omg


----------



## KathyB

stephci said:


> Cardi B’s new set



I detest heart-shaped diamonds. But, even if that was set with any other cut, it's still too much going on. It gets attention, but in a bad way.


----------



## Compass Rose

Such a beautiful stone.  What an absolutely hideous setting for it.


----------



## Hurrem1001

stephci said:


> Cardi B’s new set




That looks so tacky.


----------



## Hurrem1001

simona monica said:


> Scarlett Johansson engagement ring from fiancé Colin Jost. The 11-carat egg-shaped light brown diamond, which is believed to be the work of Taffin's James de Givenchy, is estimated to cost around $400,000



I feel so mean, but this horrible too.


----------



## stephci

Emma Stone is engaged to Dave McCary

https://ca.hellomagazine.com/celebr...ma-stone-unique-pearl-engagement-ring-details


----------



## meluvs2shop

^oh is that a pearl?


----------



## stephci

Yes! This is the ring. I like it
it is also available to purchase
DETAILS 

solid 18k gold
0.37 ct diamonds
8mm untreated Akoya pearl
1mm band, 11mm center
made in Japan. https://www.catbirdnyc.com/winter-p...epperjam&publisherId=21181&clickId=2928221323


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Very pretty!


----------



## altigirl88

I’m glad this was posted here because I saw a picture on IG and thought it was an extremely blurry picture of a diamond, lol!


----------



## Compass Rose

I should go look at the pearl lover's thread before I say anything.  Seems to me, a pearl ring is not an everyday element to wear.  It would lose it's luster on me in about a week of normal everyday living.  But, it is a beautiful ring.


----------



## bag-princess

Compass Rose said:


> I should go look at the pearl lover's thread before I say anything.  Seems to me, a pearl ring is not an everyday element to wear.  It would lose it's luster on me in about a week of normal everyday living.  But, it is a beautiful ring.





i am not moved by it.  at all.   but then i obviously don't have to be.  it must be something she wanted or appreciated for him to give it to her.  i hope.


----------



## meluvs2shop

A friend of mine received a pearl engagement ring that was handed down. It was very pretty, but to me, it looked like it would fall off at any moment. 

I think pearls are sturdy, but don’t quote me on that. I like them as a statement piece. I really like Emma’s ring, but it’s something I wouldn’t want to wear everyday for fear of losing or ruining it.


----------



## bagshopr

Pearls are quite delicate, and I would not want a pearl ring for everyday wear. But the ring is certainly beautiful!


----------



## Swanky

Tinsley Mortimer’s


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ring, it’s big but it’s pretty!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Swanky said:


> Timeless Mortimer’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ring, it’s big but it’s pretty!



It’s gorgeous! A pet peeve of mine is a big stone that has a complicated/diamond studded setting, i think they look best with plain bands. It’s big but it’s so classy, I love it!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Big and beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

Swanky said:


> Timeless Mortimer’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ring, it’s big but it’s pretty!


I love this ring on her as it fits her style and personality.


----------



## EpiFanatic

bagshopr said:


> Pearls are quite delicate, and I would not want a pearl ring for everyday wear. But the ring is certainly beautiful!


Yes so beautiful and very Emma Stone.  But delicate for daily wear, for me anyway. Maybe she will be very careful...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Been saving up Bon Appetit videos so I could binge and I only just realised Claire Saffitz is now engaged. Love the marquise with the yellow gold. Always a treat to see it glinting at the camera when she's working at her station. I wonder what the stats are.


----------



## mrsinsyder

designer1 said:


> Dustin Johnson, 29, pro golfer proposed to 24 year old Paulina Gretzky (daughter of the GREAT one). Large diamond, looks like a radiant cut. (I would have like an emerald cut in that size instead). Congrats to the happy couple!


This is an oooooold post but I saw her ring in person tonight and it’s gorgeous


----------



## lisang80

Vanessa Bryant gorgeous engagement ring #2. Probably given to her after their recommitment ceremony.


----------



## Compass Rose

That reminds me to have my ice skates sharpened.


----------



## Swanky

That’s obnoxious imo lol
Lawdddd!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> That’s obnoxious imo lol
> Lawdddd!



very - not to mention gawdy!!!


----------



## KathyB

I love diamonds and diamonds are my birthstone, but geeze, that is WAY TOO MUCH diamond for a ring.  Maybe because it's a round cut, thinking of Beyonce's ring or even Liz Taylor's ring being emerald cut, maybe the square cuts spread the diamond around to where it doesn't appear to be as large, even though it might be the same carat weight as the round.


----------



## limom

That’s ok.. I’d gladly take that stone... tacky or not... my finger is ready.....


----------



## Rockysmom

Compass Rose said:


> That reminds me to have my ice skates sharpened.


I don’t like it at all. Bigger is not always better


----------



## MagpieInTraining

I’ll settle for tacky! Haha. Gimme gimme gimme!! I just adore large diamonds. I would set it differently however - not a fan of the setting! For large solitaires I feel simple settings are best.


----------



## Swanky

I think very large stones look best in more shapes less faceted, like an emerald or asscher.  
We have a good family friend who is very wealthy.  Her original e-ring is now worn on her left hand and appears to easily be a 12 carat asscher stone, she moved it to left hand when her hubby gave her a giant emerald on their 30th anniversary, it also looks to be easily 12-15 carats.  She wears them well, they're very understated settings and she's considerably taller than me.  But they wouldn't look as good in RBs in my personal opinion.  
My RB is just over 4 carats and I cannot imagine being able to wear anything larger on the daily, I do have a small ring size, but still! lol


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Swanky said:


> I think very large stones look best in more shapes less faceted, like an emerald or asscher.
> We have a good family friend who is very wealthy.  Her original e-ring is now worn on her left hand and appears to easily be a 12 carat asscher stone, she moved it to left hand when her hubby gave her a giant emerald on their 30th anniversary, it also looks to be easily 12-15 carats.  She wears them well, they're very understated settings and she's considerably taller than me.  But they wouldn't look as good in RBs in my personal opinion.
> My RB is just over 4 carats and I cannot imagine being able to wear anything larger on the daily, I do have a small ring size, but still! lol



its an interesting observation! I tend to agree that there’s an upper size limit for RB in my opinion, after which I just wouldn’t want RB (7-8cts maybe) - I mean I wouldn’t turn it down  but that would be my preference. But I’ve seen some beautiful pears and ovals in the 10-12ct range online (and very very occasionally in person!) and I think they look absolutely stunning. I think for me I just think that elongated shapes look better in bigger sizes as opposed to more contained shapes (I don’t like very big princess or asscher cuts either).


----------



## Compass Rose

one of a kind round diamond...that's for sure.....but don't tell me a vision of a glass doorknob didn't pop into anyone's head after seeing those pictures.....


----------



## limom

Compass Rose said:


> one of a kind round diamond...that's for sure.....but don't tell me a vision of a glass doorknob didn't pop into anyone's head after seeing those pictures.....


Now that you mention it.
It is ok, the hand as a well adorned door.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jennifer Lopez JLO  engagement ring from Arod.

Do we know the carats? Appears to be an Emerald cut


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jeannie Mai is engaged to Jeezy  
Nice rring


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tinsley posted her engagement video tonight. Can someone tell me what size her center stone is? @Swanky ??


----------



## OneMoreDay

Crossposting with the Emerald Cut diamonds thread. The iconic actress Maria Felix with what I presume to be her engagement ring from her husband, Alexander Berger.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## Swanky

Just seeing this!  I'm not super familiar with where ovals carry their weight.  I have a just over 4 carat RB and hers looks quite larger to me!
I'd guess 8 carats, it's a beauty!
Closer pic



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> View attachment 4754437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinsley posted her engagement video tonight. Can someone tell me what size her center stone is? @Swanky ??


----------



## uhpharm01

OneMoreDay said:


> Crossposting with the Emerald Cut diamonds thread. The iconic actress Maria Felix with what I presume to be her engagement ring from her husband, Alexander Berger.
> View attachment 4788672
> View attachment 4788673


hell how much does that ring cost? holy cow!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

uhpharm01 said:


> hell how much does that ring cost? holy cow!!


Wait till you see the Ashoka cut diamond she's wearing here. 41.37 carat D Flawless, it's _the _Ashoka diamond from which the name and the cut originates from (crafted in India by an unknown artist).


As a comparison, here's how the Ashoka cut compares to an Emerald cut.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Maria Felix's Ashoka diamond in action. Her jewels are glinting like stars in the night sky, lol. Sadly the video isn't in high definition.


A screencap.


----------



## stephci

Demi Lovato's Engagement ring


----------



## OneMoreDay

stephci said:


> Demi Lovato's Engagement ring
> 
> View attachment 4797146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797148


Lovely!


----------



## liliBuo

stephci said:


> Demi Lovato's Engagement ring
> 
> View attachment 4797146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797148


that's such an elegant ring, love it!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Another shot of Demi"s engagement


----------



## stephci

Victoria secret model Jasmine Tookes engagement ring


----------



## stephci

Lily Collins engagement ring


----------



## bag-princess

stephci said:


> Lily Collins engagement ring


----------



## stephci

[/QUOTE]


bag-princess said:


>




Ahh sorry here is closeup!


----------



## bag-princess

Ahh sorry here is closeup!

View attachment 4859045

[/QUOTE]



thank you!!!


----------



## letgoandletgod

Cressida Bonas - According to _British Vogue_, the style is known as a "target ring" and comes from the art deco era. 
I FELL IN LOVE with this. Anyone else?


----------



## bag-princess

letgoandletgod said:


> Cressida Bonas - According to _British Vogue_, the style is known as a "target ring" and comes from the art deco era.
> I FELL IN LOVE with this. Anyone else?


----------



## liliBuo

letgoandletgod said:


> Cressida Bonas - According to _British Vogue_, the style is known as a "target ring" and comes from the art deco era.
> I FELL IN LOVE with this. Anyone else?


OMG I love it so much!!!!


----------



## Pevi

letgoandletgod said:


> Cressida Bonas - According to _British Vogue_, the style is known as a "target ring" and comes from the art deco era.
> I FELL IN LOVE with this. Anyone else?


Maybe for a cocktail ring, but it is way too ornate for my  every day lifestyle.
I hope she likes it


----------



## letgoandletgod

liliBuo said:


> OMG I love it so much!!!!


Maybe it’s an acquired taste, but me too! I’ve been day dreaming about it haha. One of those pieces that will just stay in my head now!


----------



## stephci

Ariana Grande engaged to Dalton Gomez


----------



## lucydee

The Bachelorette 2020, Tayshia Adams engaged to Zac Clark


----------



## lucydee

Close up of Taysia's ring & details:
3.25-carat emerald-cut sparkler surrounded by a halo of 27 round diamonds and further accented by 67 round diamonds. Designed By Niel Lane.


----------



## mrs moulds

coachlover1000 said:


> That looks so tacky.


It is! Cardi B is not what you would call a ' classic ' girl, plus in the circles she runs with value the size of the diamond vs. beauty.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/new-york-jeweler-shares-tiffany-*****-engagement-ring-details

]


----------



## bag-princess

Anyone seen Paris Hilton’s newest bauble??


----------



## Chloe302225

Paris Hilton's two million dollar engagement ring: all the details
					

The socialite announced on Wednesday she had become engaged to Carter Reum. Paris shared images of her left hand to show off her shining emerald cut engagement ring by Jean Dousset.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe302225 said:


> Paris Hilton's two million dollar engagement ring: all the details
> 
> 
> The socialite announced on Wednesday she had become engaged to Carter Reum. Paris shared images of her left hand to show off her shining emerald cut engagement ring by Jean Dousset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk




thanks!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Chloe302225 said:


> No, the ring is just a gift.  She has been wearing it for a while.


She brought or got it on loan


----------



## jelliedfeels

stephci said:


> Cardi B’s new set



This is brilliant!
How do you stand out in a world where everyone has a giant diamond solitaire? Make the entire thing out of giant solitaires.  
 It looks like something miss piggy would wear.
Honestly I think it’s a postmodern work of art.


----------



## stephci

Talullah Willis’ engagement ring


----------



## stephci

Bella Thornes Engagement Ring
Estimated value $150k


----------



## stephci

Kaitlyn Bristowe’s engagement ring(swipe for more)


----------



## KathyB

jelliedfeels said:


> This is brilliant!
> How do you stand out in a world where everyone has a giant diamond solitaire? Make the entire thing out of giant solitaires.
> It looks like something miss piggy would wear.
> Honestly I think it’s a postmodern work of art.


I've seen that ring come up on my Facebook feed many times.  It's also offered in CZ.  My opinion on heart shaped diamonds (and CZ's) has gone further down with this hideous piece of tackiness.


----------



## stephci

Kat Dennings is engaged to Andrew WK
(Swipe for more)


----------



## mrs moulds

stephci said:


> Ariana Grande engaged to Dalton Gomez
> 
> View attachment 4934497



Ring is cute but, when did she get all of those random tattoos????


----------



## etoupebirkin

stephci said:


> Ariana Grande engaged to Dalton Gomez
> 
> View attachment 4934497




I like the ring; but the pearl is so very impractical.


----------



## stephci

etoupebirkin said:


> I like the ring; but the pearl is so very impractical.



I read this about her ring:
In 2014, after the death of her grandpa, Ariana tweeted, "nonna had a ring made for me w/ the pearl from grandpa's tie pin. she says he told her in a dream it'd protect me. "

Fans believe the pearl in the ring is the same pearl from her grandfather's tie pin!

Then, fans found a tweet from Ariana in 2018 with a photo of her grandparents. The tweet read, "forever n then some," which is the same caption she used for her engagement caption!


----------



## etoupebirkin

stephci said:


> I read this about her ring:
> In 2014, after the death of her grandpa, Ariana tweeted, "nonna had a ring made for me w/ the pearl from grandpa's tie pin. she says he told her in a dream it'd protect me. "
> 
> Fans believe the pearl in the ring is the same pearl from her grandfather's tie pin!
> 
> Then, fans found a tweet from Ariana in 2018 with a photo of her grandparents. The tweet read, "forever n then some," which is the same caption she used for her engagement caption!


I adore the sentiment and the look. 
But keeping the ring clean and the pearl in good condition will be impossible.


----------



## limom

etoupebirkin said:


> I adore the sentiment and the look.
> But keeping the ring clean and the pearl in good condition will be impossible.


Maybe the pearl is screwed on and removable for cleaning?


----------



## stephci

Taylor Hill’s Engagement Ring


----------



## Julide

Am I the only person who has no clue who anyone is in the last two pages?I need to go google every “celebrity” *grumbles off, shaking my cane*


----------



## Gourmetgal

I’m sure you’re not the only one.  So many celebs now with many of them actually being minor but amplified by social media.  The term Celebrity is beginning to lose it’s cachet.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Julide said:


> Am I the only person who has no clue who anyone is in the last two pages?I need to go google every “celebrity” *grumbles off, shaking my cane*





Gourmetgal said:


> I’m sure you’re not the only one.  So many celebs now with many of them actually being minor but amplified by social media.  The term Celebrity is beginning to lose it’s cachet.


Agree with you! A former Bachelor or Bachelorette and their ilk is not a "celebrity" in my mind. Getting off my soap box now while shaking my cane


----------



## stephci

Sophia Bush’s Engagement ring (a bit hard to see )


----------



## shiny_things

This has got to be one of my favourite  threads on here. I just adore all the eye candy


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Scheana Shay 12.74 pink diamond.


----------



## mrs moulds

Sassys said:


> *Engaged! Playboy pinup Bridget Marquardt, 42, accepts proposal from beau of  seven years Nick Carpenter after he gives her a diamond SPIDER ring *
> 
> 
> *The model and the director met in  2008 and have been together ever since*
> *Bridget shared news of her  engagement on Instagram with a photo* Catching up looking at many beautiful rings, however, this one….
> I wish my husband would given me a ring like this! After 7years. My wig would have come off and my hands and feet would take over!
> *In the snap she is wearing a spider  ring with a sign in the background*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3256773/Bridget-Marquardt-42-accepts-proposal-beau-seven-years-Nick-Carpenter-gives-diamond-SPIDER-ring.html#ixzz3nQfn8U9r


----------



## jmaemonte

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Scheana Shay 12.74 pink diamond.




I believe this is a morganite.


----------



## KathyB

Julide said:


> Am I the only person who has no clue who anyone is in the last two pages?I need to go google every “celebrity” *grumbles off, shaking my cane*


Agree 100% I look at most of the pics and think to myself, "who are these people, anyway?"


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kourtney Kardashian engagement ring from Travis Barker appears to be an oval shape diamond


----------



## bag-princess

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian engagement ring from Travis Barker appears to be an oval shape diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226567
> View attachment 5226568




i just saw where they are estimating that it is 12 carats and valued between $500,000 - $1 million.


----------



## Swanky

I just said this in her thread, but it's better suited here probably since we discuss rings here.

I think that size guess is very generous, I'm guessing closer to 6-8 carats, based on comparing my stone to hers.

"The shape of the diamond directly impacts price and face-up size. This means that an oval cut can cost at *least 25% less than a round cut of the same* weight. Since the oval diamond has a larger surface, it will actually appear bigger than a round."


----------



## KathyB

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Scheana Shay 12.74 pink diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184884
> View attachment 5184885
> View attachment 5184887


I don't like this ring in the least, tiny little bit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kristin Chenoweth's unique 3 stone Halo engagement ring









						See Kristin Chenoweth's Unique 3-Stone Halo Engagement Ring from Fiancé Josh Bryant — People
					

The couple got engaged on the rooftop of New York City's Rainbow Room on Oct. 27




					apple.news


----------



## VishnuB

all rings are awesome.


----------



## jelliedfeels

She’s been married for years but I just clocked  Kimberley Wyatt from the Pussycat Dolls has a lovely purple engagement ring.


----------



## stephci

Megan Fox Engagement Ring


----------



## mrs moulds

Addicted to bags said:


> Kristin Chenoweth's unique 3 stone Halo engagement ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Kristin Chenoweth's Unique 3-Stone Halo Engagement Ring from Fiancé Josh Bryant — People
> 
> 
> The couple got engaged on the rooftop of New York City's Rainbow Room on Oct. 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


I love this ring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

mrs moulds said:


> I love this ring!!!!!!!!!


Me to!


----------



## sgj99

stephci said:


> Megan Fox Engagement Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299367



I absolutely love this ring!
Wonder what she’ll do with it when they burnout.


----------



## jelliedfeels

stephci said:


> Megan Fox Engagement Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299367



This is gorgeous. Love an emerald.


----------



## jelliedfeels

K pop star Hyuna and fiancé Dawn have matching opals. What do you think?
I love the stones but I don’t think the big ring and the gold band go together at all


----------



## Addicted to bags

jelliedfeels said:


> K pop star Hyuna and fiancé Dawn have matching opals. What do you think?
> I love the stones but I don’t think the big ring and the gold band go together at all
> View attachment 5364802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364803
> View attachment 5364804


IMO they look very busy (not in a good way) and opal is a very delicate stone, not good for daily wear.


----------



## Deleted 698298

jelliedfeels said:


> K pop star Hyuna and fiancé Dawn have matching opals. What do you think?
> I love the stones but I don’t think the big ring and the gold band go together at all
> View attachment 5364802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364803
> View attachment 5364804


Maybe not the most practical or durable…but oh how beautiful! I’m in love and want one just like that!!!


----------



## limom

Jlo


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Jlo



My fingers are crossed that this marriage is "the one" for them.


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Jlo



She better get a better ring second time around.   
I cannot get a read on Ben Affleck at all- sometimes he seems like a sleazy womaniser with no talent and sometimes he seems like a nice guy with talent who has let alcohol take over his life. I dunno about this JLO. Mind you she has got proven terrible taste in men so he might not even be bad by comparison.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Looks like her ring is an emerald cut on a micro pave band.


----------



## anastasiya26

Does the press overestimate carat sizes of celebrity rings often? Or is it just that finger sizes + camera angles make rings look smaller in photos? For example, Keira Knightley’s ring is said to be 2 carats, but it looks more like 1, and Mila Kunis has a large stone but 5 carats seems like a big stretch? Just curious what you guys think!


----------



## simona monica

100% agree


----------

